# The Official Pro Wrestling Thread: We Don't Deserve It



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Official Pro Wrestling Thread: Let the Sexual Chocolate Revolution Begin*

Woooohoooooo a new wrestling thread coming up on the eve of WWE's best PPV in a long time.  And yes that includes wrestlemania


*Mod Note: First Thread Is Here: *


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Nightclub promoter contract



here





Streams for tonight's Raw.


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this the official thread? lol

Why was Sin Cara suspended?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope Tonights Raw will be good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Sin Cara was suspended because WWE can't trademark his name for some reason and he violated the wellness policy.

Also...his soul is lost to purgatory after he got powerbombed.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

NO 10,000 Posts?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> Is this the official thread? lol
> 
> Why was Sin Cara suspended?



WWE is still currently looking for his soul after Sheamus powerbomb.  You couldnt see it but he was shaking because his soul left his body.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> NO 10,000 Posts?



9999 replies = 10000 posts. We still prevail over Tazmo. 

I carry him on this forum and I no-sell all of his high-workrate money-grabbing scheme.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

So will they be making a new belt since Cm Punk left with the old one?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

Sin Cara is suspended for wellness violation, I think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Sin Cara had to take steroids so he would be able to do his trampoline entrance without botching.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thumps up for new thread.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

I love how WWE just shit all over TNA's attempt to "please the smarks" with Destination X. They still push the castoffs while Christian, Bryan, Punk are in the spotlight with Hero and Claudio likely to debut before the end of the year. Yeah I know Christian isn't really in the same category, but fuck it he's a Smark Favorite and one of those guys Vince deems to not be a star.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

posting in new thread.. 

old thread status.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Total Posts: 10,000
User Name 	Posts
Shirker 	496
Agmaster 	490
VastoLorDae 	486
Zabuza 	473
Legend 	472
Khris 	430
Shadow Replication 1480 	361
Michael Lucky 	352
b0rt 	329
Darc 	314
Ghost_of_Gashir 	313
Raiden 	306
Shadow 	258
Darth Sidious 	251
In Brightest Day! 	212
The Gr8 Destroyer 	194
S.A.F 	181
Darth Nihilus 	179
Cooli 	164
Brandon Heat 	156
Masterpiece 	152
LouDAgreat 	145
Stark 	143
Kagekatsu 	140
RadishMan 	133
Jareth Dallis 	128
sarun uchiha 	116
Cash 	97
FearTear 	96
Nemesis 	91
Scott Pilgrim 	90
Inugami 	87
Vox 	85
Kay Faraday 	84
Violent By Design 	82
SilverCross 	79
Ms. Jove 	79
Totitos 	77
Jade 	75
sanx021 	74
BlueSky Rena 	71
Remyx 	71
Lucifer Morningstar 	70
Rated R Superstar 	67
Grandia 	63
urca 	56
Nathen 	53
The Juice Man 	51
Death Note 	47
shyakugaun 	47
The Big Mumbo 	46
Zen-aku 	46
Perverted King 	39
Chaos Ghost 	39
Ryuji Yamazaki 	38
Yoshimura Sumimura 	29
The Immortal WatchDog 	29
Vile 	27
Abigail 	27
Pervy Fox 	26
Heloves 	25
Zaelapolopollo 	24
Watchman 	22
MazinFireWars 	22
T.D.A 	21
Ceria 	21
Malvingt2 	21
Blitzomaru 	20
mosdvious1 	17
Krauser Joestar 	16
Godot 	16
Nightwish 	16
Elzam Branstein 	15
eHav 	14
Johnny Blaze 	14
Skill Hunter 	13
Bolt Crank 	12
Super Mike 	12
Blade 	11
roguezan 	11
kingbayo 	9
Elim Rawne 	9
Yoshi-Paperfold 	8
basye 	8
Evilene 	8
Vespy89 	8
Zero 	8
AdmiralAokiji 	8
NeoKurama 	7
Matta Clatta 	7
Espionage 	7
Pilaf 	7
orochimarusama21 	7
Pacifista 	6
Xerces 	6
Hellion 	6
Spartan1337 	6
Emasculation Storm 	6
Casanova 	6
Sweet and Juicy 	6
Sindri 	5
ghstwrld 	5
cjones8612 	5
SYSC 	4
Dash 	4
Gamma Akutabi 	4
TRI05 	4
Mael 	4
AnthraX 	3
Sazen 	3
Thdyingbreed 	3
Ebisu's Shades 	3
Hollow Prince 	3
Kisame3rd14 	3
TheWon 	3
Amat?rasu’s Son 	2
DoflaMihawk 	2
Sugiru93 	2
Nic 	2
FireHawk64 	2
Rakiyo 	2
Violent-nin 	2
Sennin of Hardwork 	2
Comic Book Guy 	2
~Scry~ 	2
Aokiji 	2
Buzz Killington 	2
Lebron Flocka James 	2
Egotism 	1
Broleta 	1
Gundam Meister 	1
Al-Yasa 	1
1Darkness1 	1
tyciol 	1
CSE 	1
nemesisdivina 	1
SS2 Son Gohan 	1
JediJaina 	1
ThePseudo 	1
Nature Breeze 	1
karle96 	1
WhatADrag 	1
Kuya 	1
chamboi42o 	1
Gray Wolf 	1
DarkSpring 	1
rdjonge 	1
Shooting burst stream 	1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

RE: Jove's last post in the other thread...


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm 27th in the last thread with 116 posts and no one below me hit 100 posts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Only 21 comments from me. hmm I should change that in this thread.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

You were late to the party.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

John Cena is still carrying Punk even in twitter pictures of his refridgerator. 



Wait...is that BEER in the bottom cabinet of his fridge?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

lets have member's honorary game of the last thread 

one rule, can't vote for yourself..

Funniest: All 
Most Knowledgeable: Shadow Rep/Ghost Of Gashir/RadishMan
Enforcer: Jove/Ghost Of Gashir(he barely let stuff slide )
Most Laid back: Agmaster
Most Neutral: Raiden
Dark Horse: b0rt/Darc/Shadow
Most Missed: Zen-Aku/Violent by Design/Sarun Uchiha/Rated R Superstar
Most Casual: Zabuza/Cash
Debate Enthusiast: Shadow Rep/VastoLorDae/Legend
Most Trollish: All


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

Expect to see more of me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> lets have member's honorary game of the last thread
> 
> one rule, can't vote for yourself..
> 
> ...




Best Set of CM Punk Gif: Malvingt2


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Some suggest that those are Ginger Ale. But wtf with peanut butter in there...


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

I heard RAW MITB is not cashed in at all. Like fake ones of Swagger and Miz from last year.

It is not, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

No, at the very bottom, you can barely see it, but it's like beer bottles of corona or something. You can see the longnecks. 

STRAIGHT EDGE IS A BIGGER LIE THAN CAKE


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn you shirker!!!  And I was totally most laid back.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I heard RAW MITB is not cashed in at all. Like fake ones of Swagger and Miz from last year.
> 
> It is not, right?


He just kinda ran in there and tried attacking Punk, so I'd say it wasn't an official cash-in.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I heard RAW MITB is not cashed in at all. Like fake ones of Swagger and Miz from last year.
> 
> It is not, right?



Bell never rang. Except the one in Del Rio's head when he got kicked.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

Dammn was hoping For Rock last night, maybe Summerslam  ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

We were talking about belts in previous thread, for some reason I love this one.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Gonna go wwe mafia no edit style and double post cuz i aint read it

Most Trollish: Shadow Rep 

bad memory


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Rock said in that promo he was coming back where it all began. He debuted @ SS96 in MSG... this year's Survivor is there. So except him to show up there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

*Previous Thread Power Rankings*

1. Jove

...

(no one else had any power)







Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RE: Jove's last post in the other thread...



Re: you...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Best Set of CM Punk Gif: Malvingt2





Khris said:


> lets have member's honorary game of the last thread
> 
> *one rule, can't vote for yourself..*
> 
> ...



 



RadishMan said:


> Some suggest that those are Ginger Ale. But wtf with peanut butter in there...



i heard some nasty stories about peanut butter and women genitalia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG 

* Matt Hardy: "heard there was a helluva wrestling show on tonight. Very happy to hear the people were given what they want-it's good for business."

Comment: matt hardy is now on the CM punk bandwagon? 
 Reply: He heard the bandwagon was catered.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> OMG
> 
> * Matt Hardy: "heard there was a helluva wrestling show on tonight. Very happy to hear the people were given what they want-it's good for business."
> 
> ...


lololol...  I want to read more comments from WWE/TNA world.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, at the very bottom, you can barely see it, but it's like beer bottles of corona or something. You can see the longnecks.
> 
> STRAIGHT EDGE IS A BIGGER LIE THAN CAKE


You do know beer isn't the only thing to come in glass bottles, yes?


Khris said:


> OMG
> 
> * Matt Hardy: "heard there was a helluva wrestling show on tonight. Very happy to hear the people were given what they want-it's good for business."
> 
> ...



Must of had a lot of grapes.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2011)

oh where is our beloved wwe champion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Abigail said:


> You do know beer isn't the only thing to come in glass bottles, yes?



Yes. There's also champagne and wine. Possible vodka or whiskey.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Grandia said:


> oh where is our beloved wwe champion?



@CMPunk
CM Punk
On my couch. About to put the title on the line against Piston Honda.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm skipping work, gonna play portal 2, veg out and watch raw tonite.  Do I win...or lose?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

They sell hot coffee in cans...............in Japan.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *I'm skipping work*, gonna play portal 2, veg out and watch raw tonite.  Do I win...or lose?


You lose if the 1st part is risky and due to watching WWE.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 18, 2011)

Punk: 

Vince: 

Del Rio:


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

nah, im just lazy and risk is minimal


----------



## Death Note (Jul 18, 2011)

What sucked about last night, the stream I was watching fucked up as soon as Vince and John Laurinaitis walked down the ramp a bit, it stopped working and when it resumed I saw Punk standing in the ring with the championship.

I did rewatch the main event though, so I did get to see how he won eventually. .


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 18, 2011)

Very happy for Bryan's victory. Smark side aside, he's a really good person and a hell of a wrestler, he sure deserved that.

Punk vs Cena was so good that it pains me to see punk leaving. These two have great matches all the time and with a crowd such as chicago, nothing can go wrong as far as emotion goes. There were a few botches from both but honestly, in these emotional matches there's always some mistakes going on(hbk vs taker II for instance) but that isn't enough to keep me from saying that the fight was great and overall this ppv shits on wrestlemania a lot.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Punk fist for the new thread.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Punk:
> 
> Vince:
> 
> Del Rio:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/

Cm punk on tmz celebrating with colt and ace. at hot groupies!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I love how WWE just shit all over TNA's attempt to "please the smarks" with Destination X. They still push the castoffs while Christian, Bryan, Punk are in the spotlight with Hero and Claudio likely to debut before the end of the year. Yeah I know Christian isn't really in the same category, but fuck it he's a Smark Favorite and one of those guys Vince deems to not be a star.



Destination X gave them a run for their money, that ppv was one of the best i've seen, far better than most of the latest wwe events, not including mitb. 

Less than five to go till raw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I love how WWE just shit all over TNA's attempt to "please the smarks" with Destination X. They still push the castoffs while Christian, Bryan, Punk are in the spotlight with Hero and Claudio likely to debut before the end of the year. Yeah I know Christian isn't really in the same category, but fuck it he's a Smark Favorite and one of those guys Vince deems to not be a star.



Yesman: "so Vince i herd TNA Got Some Buzz with there last PPV"

Vince While sipping on a glass of scotch: "welp cant have that"


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

we should strategically hate on wwe just to make it better out of vkm being spiteful


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

> >Tello referred to Laurinaitis as "McMahon"s 2011 stooge" in his article on the title match. The remark has since been whitewashed.



He had to apologize just because he called Ace a stooge?

Really?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

I will say while I am not a Cena fan in the slightest I will say he stepped it up a notch in the ring yesterday and proved without any doubt in my mind as a professional he is second to none.  To deal with the stuff he deals with to go into that environment and perform at the level he did and really seeing as how it was him that went to the brass saying he wanted a feud with Punk I tip my hat to you Cena


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

*MITB' Injury*
As a result of Henry’s brutal assault following their match at Money in the Bank, initial reports from medical technicians treating Big Show reported that Henry’s vicious actions have left the star of Knucklehead with a distal fracture of the fibula that will keep him out of action for six to eight weeks.

Regarding Sin Cara, WWE says he suffered an injury during SmackDown’s Money in the Bank match, when Sheamus viciously powerbombed the masked grappler from the ring apron through a steel ladder. The SmackDown Superstar was quickly stretchered to the back by paramedics. According to WWE, early medical reports have concluded that Sin Cara suffered a posterior fractured rib and will be out of action for at least four weeks.

------------------------

*Sin Cara's Suspension
*Sin Cara’s suspension is due to a drug test failure which WWE was notified of weeks ago. A reporter for PWInsider.com says he learned of Sin Cara’s drug test failure on June 20 but was unable to find a corroborating source at the time. The WWE Superstar reportedly tested positive for anabolic steroids in early June.












It would seem Miz's injury wasn't legit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sure a bunch of MitB guys got hurt, though.

Del Rio had this huge cut across his stomach. Apparently he had one in the back of his head too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

good job to all of ya making a new thread before raw. Now we will see who will be the man on Mondays with Cena "fired".


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm sure a bunch of MitB guys got hurt, though.
> 
> Del Rio had this huge cut across his stomach. Apparently he had one in the back of his head too.



Yeah, Punk said he was pretty banged up too.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece, can't you cover up that guy in your sig next to punk, i think the troll face would look better on him than the guy's actual face.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Who is down to having a wrestler of the month series?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

not a bad idea


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

It won't be fair CM Punk would win every month...

I'll remove the guy in a min lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Month is to long. How about week then Month?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Sin Cara is so bad, he botched his wellness test.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

We coulr have polls and themes for wrestler of the month just like we have on now


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Not just wwe restricted, Tna and ROH also.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Not just wwe restricted, Tna and ROH also.



May be pushing it but this is a wrestling thread not wwe thread so sure....though do not think I will vote for eitehr since I do not watch either.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> May be pushing it but this is a wrestling thread not wwe thread so sure....though do not think I will vote for eitehr since I do not watch either.




Same for me. I do kinda know what's going down in TNA right now, just storyline wise though..

"At start of WWE , WWE Chairman Vince McMahon will address incident at last night's PPV. Watch LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT @! "



Looks like Punk isn't going to be at Raw


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Same for me. I do kinda know what's going down in TNA right now, just storyline wise though..
> 
> "At start of WWE , WWE Chairman Vince McMahon will address incident at last night's PPV. Watch LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT @! "
> 
> ...



Good for him, even better for us. 

as for Tna, i think they have a wide variety of wrestler of the month candidates.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice at the start of Raw...I am going to be very interested. We see who steps up on Raw to be the man....and if it is randy Orton I swear I will call the whole storyline a failure.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

Just watched the ending of MITB Vince must be raging right now . I doubt Cm Punk will return though honestly. 

Also Alberto Del Rio winning MITB


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, at least for once you would actually be right about something.


Fuck me what a show. Del Rio winning, Mark Henry and Big Show smacking the hell out of each other, Air Bourne off the Ladder and Cena-Punk... Just, damn. I can't think of a single thing on the show that I didn't get into.

I really like the move with Daniel Bryan as Mr. Money in the Bank. The Smackdown main event is very heel heavy right now. With Randy Orton as the only top babyface on the brand, Bryan should be a good secondary guy to help out in situations of need and this eventual World title run will help to legitimize him at the top. It'd be fair to say that I was MARKING OUT BRO~!!!1!!!

It also leaves a mid-card spot on Smackdown for Colt Cabana to take up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Y2J via Twitter:



> As great as Punk was and is during the whole angle, don't discount Cenas work in all this. Contrary to what some say Cena is a GREAT worker



And i am pumped up for Raw for the first time in years


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Y2J WWE needs you badly, please return


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Y2J via Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> And i am pumped up for Raw for the first time in years



Yeah, but we should trust the opinion of all-time greats like Chavo and Randy Orton instead. What the hell has Chris Jericho ever done.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

t-minus 2 hours till Raw...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

Chris Jericho's opinion >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> IWC


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

John Cena via Twitter:



> I have just been 'future endeavored'. Well..if that's how it is I would like to take a moment to publicly apologize to Dwayne 'the Rock' Johnson. In an effort to make WM28 as big as possible I tried to expose rock for his flaws. Very childish and immature on my behalf.
> 
> My comments about the rocks absence were both unprofessional and childish. I am sorry. Rock, I truly wish and still hope in my heart of hearts that the crazy old man who is the boss reconsiders his totally rash decision. Because chicago was insane last night.
> 
> And it made me think of f what Miami could have been. I guess sometimes u do not know what u have until it is lost. CeNation. I very rarely ask u for anything but I am down to my last chance. If u could tweet WWE to let them know not to fire me...I would be indebted to u all. Im not saying its gonna work but sometimes they can not ignore the universe.



Kayfabe is not dead.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Why can't Orton be fired?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that Cena is "fired", Vinnie Mac could bring back this guy:


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Why can't Orton be fired?



because last time that happened he kicked vince in da head


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

inb4 WWE Universe twitter page gets a billion tweets


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Why can't Orton be fired?



Because his disproving stares are that powerful.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Now that Cena is "fired", Vinnie Mac could bring back this guy:




He was a good worker, after all.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

People complain about their not being enough 'big moments' in Wrestling today, but I remember people going ABSOLUTELY NUTS when Orton punted Vince in the head.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to see A.J. Styles vs Randy Orton.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

Randy Orton isn't good enough to carry AJ Styles' shitty ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Now that Cena is "fired", Vinnie Mac could bring back this guy:



No wonder Sin Cara took steroids. He must've saw Juan Cena and thought "Shit, even the luchadores here are jacked!"


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People complain about their not being enough 'big moments' in Wrestling today, but I remember people going ABSOLUTELY NUTS when Orton punted Vince in the head.



I mean every year they have at least one AWESOME! moment


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Randy Orton isn't good enough to carry AJ Styles' shitty ass.


hmmm. ok.....


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BRGfrZ9mza0[/YOUTUBE]



Calgary Kid > Juan Cena.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

WM 27 ME should have been WWE title match between Calgary Kid (c) vs Juan Cena. I guess then Rocky Mavia would have interfered then.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate what they're doing with Sting right now, he has always been one of my favorites but I don't watch TNA. 

Usually just read stuff from it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People complain about their not being enough 'big moments' in Wrestling today, but I remember people going ABSOLUTELY NUTS when Orton punted Vince in the head.



I was not one of them...that storyline sucked...


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

Orton is awesome, stop hating on him. Fantastic look, bad ass attitude and he's pretty good in the ring, the Viper got swag.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I hate what they're doing with Sting right now, he has always been one of my favorites but I don't watch TNA.
> 
> Usually just read stuff from it.



He's some Joker knock off now who just won the belt back, TNA..


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Sting walks in and wins the title, that's bullshit. wwe fucked up by not getting sting when they purchased wcw, imagine all the epic matchups that could have been sting vs rock, HHH undertaker, etc. If anyone could break the wrestlemania streak, sting could. 

I'd watch a cross tna wwe ppv, beer money vs APA


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Sting never wanted to go to WWE though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> Orton is awesome, stop hating on him. Fantastic look, bad ass attitude and he's pretty good in the ring, the Viper got swag.
> 
> 
> 
> He's some Joker knock off now who just won the belt back, TNA..



He stopped being awesome after the age of orton died....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Sting vs Undertaker was always a dream match I wanted to see...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sting walks in and wins the title, that's bullshit. wwe fucked up by not getting sting when they purchased wcw, imagine all the epic matchups that could have been sting vs rock, HHH undertaker, etc. If anyone could break the wrestlemania streak, sting could.
> 
> I'd watch a cross tna wwe ppv, beer money vs APA



Sting made his own decision to keep away from the WWE though. He said how the wcw talent was being mistreated at the time and did not like it at all.

Years later, Victory Road 2011 happens. 

EDIT: Lucifer beat me to it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sting walks in and wins the title, that's bullshit. wwe fucked up by not getting sting when they purchased wcw, imagine all the epic matchups that could have been sting vs rock, HHH undertaker, etc. If anyone could break the wrestlemania streak, sting could.



Actually Sting said in an interview about turning down to go to WWE that he didn't trust the WWE to handle his character and feared of getting buried during the Invasion. 

Here it is. 
Link removed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Plus he and other big top WCW wrestlers getting paid big money to sit on their asses and not do anything


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He stopped being awesome after the age of orton died....



I lost interest after "Legend killer"  Whether he was working with a writer he clicked with or it just appealed to me more as a character I can't say but when he was in legend killer mode it was just entertaining


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish THIS guy would come in to start the show.  Cause its the only way to start RAW after last night's PPV

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQoF105RO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey masterpiece, made this for you. 



i was bored and wanted time to pass faster


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I lost interest after "Legend killer"  Whether he was working with a writer he clicked with or it just appealed to me more as a character I can't say but when he was in legend killer mode it was just entertaining



what!? how did you not like Age of orton!?!?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I got a neg rep!!! from this thread!!!!  WHYYYY!!!!!

I worked so hard to clear my User CP Rep chart to get all green.  Now I have another blemish!! A red one!!! It took me a YEAR to clear that with no rep begging.  NUUUUU!!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hey masterpiece, made this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored and wanted time to pass faster



lol thx 
I was planning on doing it myself but your's better x]



Watching 2010's MITB to pass the time :>


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Want a bit of irony, that font is called justice.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I lost interest after "Legend killer"  Whether he was working with a writer he clicked with or it just appealed to me more as a character I can't say but when he was in legend killer mode it was just entertaining


there is no such thing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I got a neg rep!!! from this thread!!!!  WHYYYY!!!!!
> 
> I worked so hard to clear my User CP Rep chart to get all green.  Now I have another blemish!! A red one!!! It took me a YEAR to clear that with no rep begging.  NUUUUU!!!



WHO WAS IT SHADOW!? TELL US SO WE CAN SETTLE THIS LIKE MEN....WE'LL SUE THEM.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I got a neg rep!!! from this thread!!!!  WHYYYY!!!!!
> 
> I worked so hard to clear my User CP Rep chart to get all green.  Now I have another blemish!! A red one!!! It took me a YEAR to clear that with no rep begging.  NUUUUU!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what!? how did you not like Age of orton!?!?



I know you would think but this gem was all legend killer 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03n7IhZpvMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

For those who are in need of a stream tonight:


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

t-minus 15, tv's on watching bear grylls but will change to usa at five till


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah thanx.. only 15 minutes to go.. fuck yea.. am hyped 

punk's not there huh? 

nice, they're staying true to the story.. for now atleast..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

prediction: trips coming back to rip vince a new one.. and tell him you fucked up and needs to call it quits...

random prediction is random.. but i would love it..


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope RAW sets my tv on fire with epicness tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

where is tonights raw at


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I hope RAW sets my tv on fire with epicness tonight.



and burns it to the ground tonight


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

I HOPE MY HOUSE EXPLODES


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I know you would think but this gem was all legend killer
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03n7IhZpvMo[/YOUTUBE]



bhahahahahaha that was good. I like Legend Killer 2nd best.



Khris said:


> prediction: trips coming back to rip vince a new one.. and tell him you fucked up and needs to call it quits...
> 
> random prediction is random.. but i would love it..



Yeah I can see HHH coming back since his name was dropped by punk. Like I said though....better not be Orton.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

i hope it does


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

can't afford to fuck up my stream.. cya guys after the show


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

He did an RKO on Stacy Keibler.

Fuck him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk won't be at Raw?

Punk trying to troll.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Orton's days are over, i hope mark henry fucks his shit up. 

Hopefully christian will hold it for a while.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

3 minute warning


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2011)

Orton is only 30 years old, he's got plenty of time left in him. Stop being silly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

From WrestlingObserver.com


> C.M. Punk was at the Chicago Cubs vs. Philadelphia Phillies baseball game in Chicago today. It would not be impossible for him to be at Raw, but it is unlikely.
> *He was mentioned on the broadcast of the game. None of the announcers knew who he was, but he had the belt with him. They talked about how it was some guy from Chicago who was WWE heavyweight champion and one announcer said how he looked too small to be a heavyweight champion and the other two said it was because wrestling is fake*.



ALL MY RAGE


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> CM Punk won't be at Raw?
> 
> Punk trying to troll.



Not so fast, pendejo!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Goood Start THE BOSSSSSS


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Punk trolling is Kage level.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK!
Chants~


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince McMahon wearing a pimp purple suit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Dat Vince suit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone had a troll face sign.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

^Not anything new :>
WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

They are totally going oldschool and this is bonoriffic

Tournaments rule


----------



## Jade (Jul 18, 2011)

"Problem Vince"


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

Thought there would be some more drama
But ok.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince is wearing my color.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

R-Truth for champion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

weak sauce start.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

^Truth



Brandon Heat said:


> R-Truth for champion.



Oh god no!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh god no!



You have a problem little Jimmy?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

SO hmm... same belt? >_<


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince's jacket arouses me. pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

well looks like Cena is not even fired.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

So Cena crashes later in the show.......I wonder what they will do at the end of the show.

Either that or Rock shows up and demands to re-instate John PHONY Cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz vs Alex Riley for the 10000th week in a row.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

listen to that pop for a-ry


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQoF105RO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

wow miz looks face here


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz will win somehow...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Haven't heard from the RAW General Manager............the laptop must have bad connection


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

wonder if Miz is gonna pull a hitman a la King of the ring tournament.  Winning on a bum knee


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> posting in new thread..
> 
> old thread status..
> 
> ...



How the f--k do I have the most posts?! 

Huh... I post here more than I thought, i guess.
Raw's on, and Cean's gonna suffer "severe consequences." He ain't goin' nowhere


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

"You must win by pinfall or submission"

How else are you winning, Cole?


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL @ Alex Rileys fail ass sharp shooter, what the fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Shittiest texas cloverleaf ever by A-Ri.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Miz will win somehow...



u called it


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

If Alberto wins then what happens to MITB? Guess he keeps it as insurance in case he loses the title rematch?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

I got tickets to Summerslam, but that commercial was so lame, it makes me not want to go.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

Predictions for new WWE champion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> If Alberto wins then what happens to MITB? Guess he keeps it as insurance in case he loses the title rematch?



Alberto will be like Batista and be the eternal #1 contender.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Man I have a feeling that ADR is going to cash in the money in the bank tonight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I got tickets to Summerslam, but that commercial was so lame, it makes me not want to go.



But the theme is nice...Ceelo is the shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

The funny thing is that Del Rio won a world title shot already...so he's got two title shots to cash in right now.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

del rios money in the bank, punk returns steals new belt


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> If Alberto wins then what happens to MITB? Guess he keeps it as insurance in case he loses the title rematch?



Didn't Alberto already win a #1 contenders match for the Summerslam ME before MITB?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Del Rio is like the Bill Russell of winning title shots.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

who's john morrison?  dude from ztlis?

wtb milwaukee chants


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

I just read about Cara.

Why? Whhhyyy??? 

.... I loved him


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio will win the tournament, cashes MITB on himself, get his rematch, then get his rematch, then get his rematch... and be the WWE Champion forever!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> del rios money in the bank, punk returns steals new belt


I want this. lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is like the Bill Russell of winning title shots.



well he now has 3 shots in his bag....al in a span of a month


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I just read about Cara.
> 
> Why? Whhhyyy??? I loved him



The curse of HHH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Alberto Del Rio will win the tournament, cashes MITB on himself, get his rematch, then get his rematch, then get his rematch... and be the WWE Champion forever!



Del Rio divided by zero.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Alberto Del Rio will win the tournament, cashes MITB on himself, get his rematch, then get his rematch, then get his rematch... and be the WWE Champion forever!



Not smart enough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe Del Rio can trade in his three world title shots for 6 US title shots.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena won't get fired, Vince can't ignore the whole universe of fans posting WWE on Twitter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

I knew Vince did not have that much balls...Cena is not going anywhere.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Pokedex 3D?

Is that why NF was being weird for the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

The truth shall set you free.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

that Match was so boring. >___<


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice...r-truth to the finals!


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

The pic of Alberto holding the MITB briefcase was horrible, his hand was like photoshopped holding it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget Entourage, give Ari his own show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is like the Bill Russell of winning title shots.



You are not allowed to use the sacred name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF @ the Pepsi commercial.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, were there no other 8


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

@CMPunk
CM Punk
I bet vince is putting on make up right now to go on tv and talk. That'll be interesting. 





New champ? How can that be, when the champ is...here:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> You are not allowed to use the sacred name.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

my name is keith stone


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

adr is winning this royal rumble as well


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

The Mexican JBL is here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

R-Truth vs Kofi Kingston in the Finals.

Make it happen WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

oh lord....


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

I believed as well, that Miz could won somehow. 


And he did it, even injured, he did a Skull Crushing Finale.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> R-Truth vs Kofi Kingston in the Finals.
> 
> Make it happen WWE.



why? so they can have del rio come in and take the title from one of them?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Del Rio should win the tournament and cash in on himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

RICARDO IS BACK BITCHES


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Ricardo!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> R-Truth vs Kofi Kingston in the Finals.
> 
> Make it happen WWE.



They are trying to get a KFC Sponsorship Deal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Del Rio should win the tournament and cash in on himself.



But then he would have to vacate the title.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

Ricardo is back all is right in the world


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Where's Mexican JBL's sombrero?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

If Ricardo was there last night, Punk wouldn't have made it out of the building.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> They are trying to get a KFC Sponsorship Deal.



Would you like your champ original or extra crispy?


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Now only Zack Ryder needs to appear.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Del Rio should win the tournament and cash in on himself.



I ALREADY SAID THAT YOU WHORE ;O

but I still love you...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

May I get a stream anyone?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

No one can introduce Rio like Ricardo "The Dropkicking Chimaera" Rodriguez.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> May I get a stream anyone?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a Billion.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

what the fuck why isnt del rio's match starting


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I ALREADY SAID THAT YOU WHORE ;O
> 
> but I still love you...



Well as long as our relationship is still fine.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Del Rio is gonna lose.






Btw, the match started.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry i forgot i thought he was fighting rey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Jove is on top of things.*sees new topic title*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Del Rio doesn't care if he loses...he's got more title shots where that came from.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Rock begging Vince McMahon not to fire Cena?

See you on Raw next week Cena.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Where are the mexican commentators


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

God damn Capcom, I can't focus in this match. They canned Megaman Legends 3.  I need to keep my eye on the TV tho... >__>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Rock begging Vince McMahon not to fire Cena?
> 
> See you on Raw next week Cena.



Ugh....now watch the storyline start to dip.



Ceria said:


> Where are the mexican commentators



They got taken out by their no selling table.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jove is on top of things.*sees new topic title*



We don't even need Punk back. We have an endless supply of backup workrate standing ringside with a mic in his hand.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio doesn't care if he loses...he's got more title shots where that came from.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

fuck yes kofi won


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

wow i guess it isnt his density


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

One step closer to Kofi vs R-Truth :WOW


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

See guys... ADR is going to cash it in tonight. He needed that lost.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

del rio cashes in tonight on the winner


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> Del Rio is gonna lose.




Kofi won.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

There goes my Alberto's Forever Champion Theory


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Twitter Trend

Jack Swagger
WWE Champion
Ricardo Rodriguez

NOT TRENDING
JOHN CENA
SAVE CENA
DO NOT FIRE CENA
CENA CAN WRESTLE
CENA + WRESTLE = RATINGS


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Rey looks like he's ready for some bondage with that outfit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Alberto will cash in one of his 39 title shots tonight. Ain't no thang to him.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Ricardo has more chances of becoming a wwe champion than Del Rio.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

The Champ IS HERE


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

And the cubs will lose


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

British Bullldog!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I got a neg rep!!! from this thread!!!!  WHYYYY!!!!!
> 
> I worked so hard to clear my User CP Rep chart to get all green.  Now I have another blemish!! A red one!!! It took me a YEAR to clear that with no rep begging.  NUUUUU!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

I swear he had an accent...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

CM PUNK unscrewed John Cena's name off the belt.  THANK GOD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Del Rio is going to fly to Wrigley Field and cash in on CM Punk during the 7th inning stretch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> The Champ IS HERE



Yeah...champ...NOT...champs.



Legend said:


> And the cubs will lose





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



geeze I wonder who negged...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Build up for Kofi's future title reign?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> CM PUNK unscrewed John Cena's name off the belt.  THANK GOD



like a boss


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>




I didn't think it was sooo serious that people neg each other in this thread especially since we openly troll.

Sad really that such immaturity exist.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I swear he had an accent...



Who, Kofi?

He dropped it long ago, when they realize there were too few things _not_ wrong with it


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Rey vs Ziggler match started.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Build up for Kofi's future title reign?



Personality? he still seems just like another shelton...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Who, Kofi?
> 
> He dropped it long ago, when they realize there were too few things _not_ wrong with it



Lol, I see.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is going to fly to Wrigley Field and cash in on CM Punk during the 7th inning stretch.



Risky move; Alfonso Soriano's power of suck will wipe out at least 15 of those title shots instantly just by being in the same building as him.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> Rey vs Ziggler match started.



Thank you captain obvious... j/k

Rooting for Dolph


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Rey's gonna win.  2 heels and 2 faces.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Ziggler is dominating so far.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Risky move; Alfonso Soriano's power of suck will wipe out at least 15 of those title shots instantly just by being in the same building as him.



Heh, ouch 

Ziggles pulling out some old school Cena. I wonder why he doesn't use that move anymore.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the best match so far.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Risky move; Alfonso Soriano's power of suck will wipe out at least 15 of those title shots instantly just by being in the same building as him.



Nooo Steve Batman will come in and ruin Alberto Del Rio by bumping into his car lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Well damn I knew Dolph winning was too good to be true.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck he lost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Risky move; Alfonso Soriano's power of suck will wipe out at least 15 of those title shots instantly just by being in the same building as him.



Don't you mean a certain Cubs fan will interfere and cost him those title shots?


dammit shadow...you did it first.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

The winner and new us champ rey mysterio? 

every match a champ enters should be for the title, even tag matches


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

How nice of Ziggler to spin around to get into perfect position for the 619.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

No impromptu speech at the top of the hour???? NO big speech from anyone?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This is the best match so far, by far.



With Rey picking his game up lately and Ziggles being Zuggles, there was no doubt in my mind.

I just hope Rey doesn't fall back into being boring now that he has no Sin Cara to compete against.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince is planning something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Just the thought of being in the same general area as Soriano caused Punk to get outworked by Cena. Seriously, don't underestimate this guy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

What happened to that Santino guy, he was pretty funny.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Divas Match, getting my dinner.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Obligatory piss break.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

divas um why


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly.


Now a real match starts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What happened to that Santino guy, he was pretty funny.



That Cobra was turned back on him and destroyed him thanks to the big show. Maybe he is injured?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

So Clay Matthews went there, too, huh?


Lol, look at them all frantically trying to get their poses in on the ramp.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Rosa Mendes would be hot if she didn't look so slutty.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Not even a minute in the match and they already botched.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Their entrances was longer than the match lol


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

That was faster than I expected.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

This match lasted too long.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Already over?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

When was the last bra and panties match?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Atleast they had Beth to wrestle


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Bathroom break already over?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

those bellas really should do a lesbian video


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> those bellas really should do a lesbian video



                        .


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Beth and CMPUNK will break up soon.   Like hell you'll see Punk follow Beth around the WWE travel schedule.  He quit for a reason.  Time to fuck some groupies.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

lol apparently vkm came out and yelled at the crowd tonite


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Skull Crushing Finale ftw.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> geeze I wonder who negged...


I have no use for negging. Feel better destroying idiots who try and argue with me only to fail. 



Shadow said:


> I didn't think it was sooo serious that people neg each other in this thread especially since we openly troll.
> 
> Sad really that such immaturity exist.



People take dere pro grapz as SIRIUS BIZNESS~!


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz gonna win again, I know it


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

The Heels always win.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

> Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.



No CM Punk or Cena = dead crowd.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Cole making Miz seem like Terry Fox.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Ugh, Miz is going to be champion again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cole making Miz seem like Terry Fox.





I know, what an insult to the Miz.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Suddenly miz turned into Gangrel.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No CM Punk or Cena = dead crowd.



raw really doesnt have any other super star, they need to shift some over from smackdown


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> Skull Crushing Finale ftw.







Masterpiece said:


> Miz gonna win again, I know it






Blade said:


> The Heels always win.





You know it's true.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz getting stomped throughout the entire match, just to pull out a win at the very end with a finisher?

Ladies & Gentlement... I think we've found our new Cena


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it wrong that I want troof as new champion?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Little Rey Rey is going to get got. :ho


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

Super miz


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> raw really doesnt have any other super star, they need to shift some over from smackdown


So you want them to move Orton again? 'Cause he's only "star" on the blue brand.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Miz getting stomped throughout the entire match, just to pull out a win at the very end with a finisher?
> 
> Ladies & Gentlement... I think we've found our new Cena



He was Cena 2.0 once Cena gave him his blessing out of nowhere on twitter.
He saw hustle loyalty and respect with that guy


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

If Miz wasn't injured, the fight would be better.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

all those little jimmies are gonna get got


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love it if Miz won the WWE Belt and Bryan came out and cashed HIS briefcase LOL


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> raw really doesnt have any other super star,




Rey says hu


> they need to shift some over from smackdown


the only star on the blue brand is orton and he is unbearable


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Miz getting stomped throughout the entire match, just to pull out a win at the very end with a finisher?
> 
> Ladies & Gentlement... I think we've found our new Cena


10:31pm, we hated getting what we wanted.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

why does truth have no music


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

This better not lead to Rey winning the title and ADR cashing in the MitB because I'm tired of that played out feud.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking at Agmasters sig and Orton's reaction to fist pump is just pure LOL


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> 10:31pm, we hated getting what we wanted.







Ceria said:


> why does truth have no music



What are you talking about? 
He has the best theme in the business right now. I've got it on mp3.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder's EPISODE 21 views 94,000+

Zack Ryder's Episode 22 9,300+

Yeah its been sucking lately.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What are you talking about?
> He has the best theme in the business right now. I've got it on mp3.



all it says is the truth will set you free and then there's no music, just awkward silence


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What are you talking about?
> He has the best theme in the business right now. I've got it on mp3.




I've got it on white label LP. /nobodybeatsthemusicmod


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Zack Ryder's EPISODE 21 views 94,000+
> 
> Zack Ryder's Episode 22 9,300+
> 
> Yeah its been sucking lately.



To be fair, the last one felt really rushed.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> all it says is the truth will set you free and then there's no music, just awkward silence



I dunno, what you're talkin' about. man. You can't hear that epic baseline?


Ms. Jove knows what I'm talkin' 'bout


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

faces being booked cena style


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> To be fair, the last one felt really rushed.



Plus all new characters who the fuck was that other guy reporting in his bedroom...........then the whole Melina thing was not funny.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I dunno, what you're talkin' about. man. You can't hear that epic baseline?
> 
> 
> Ms. Jove knows what I'm talkin' 'bout



BUT
We can all agree Cody's theme have the best lyrics


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> faces being booked cena style



Rey's gonna overcome the odds.



Masterpiece said:


> BUT
> We can all agree Cody's theme have the best lyrics



Agreed.

"Oooaahhh..."

There's power in that theme, man. I use it for inspiration when I draw.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Sooo time to get Mysterio to get Miz OVER?  Hmmmm


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz vs Rey, boring.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

>The possibility of another ADR/Reyrey feud

No, sir. I don't like it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

People complain about Cena's Superman comeback, but it's nowhere near as bad as the retarded ways people happened to end up in perfect position for the 619.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill watch the rest from bed, night all


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Miz vs Rey, boring.



They will be booked in a way where both are somehow simultaneously being floored and dazed by eachother. Soon after, they will overcome the odds at the same time, creating a paradox and leading to a Super-Singularity that'll defeat anything that comes into their path!

The only hope will be if Cena and Rock put their differences aside to merge into one undisputed Mega-Superstar, that'll systematically get beaten down by Miz19 until the last minute.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> To be fair, the last one felt really rushed.



He said on Twitter that the counter wasn't updating correctly. Could be an excuse but oh well.

Just a prediction, Miz wins, fucke up knee, Ricardo (?) attacks Miz's knee from behind and Rio cashes in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

So how are ya feeling after the increadible high last night? slowing down on you tonight right?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Death Note said:


> He said on Twitter that the counter wasn't updating correctly. Could be an excuse but oh well.




No YouTube counter mishaps.  I have my own channel and its working fine.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

So lets see what Vince got to say.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally Vince McMahon is back. 

This match better be quick.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

WWF Champion.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Vinny's out.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2011)

Did he say WWF?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

wait what the fuck


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Miz will win somehow...





Masterpiece said:


> Miz gonna win again, I know it



Miz gonna win again


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Match next week?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG THAT JACKET...THE BONERS IT GIVES...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

This better be good.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

vince is a troll


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

CM PUNK!

Yelling along.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OMG THAT JACKET...THE BONERS IT GIVES...



Great men wear Paprika.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince saying he stepping down?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena getting fired or pummeling McMahon


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

"im going to invoke my rematch clause i get 1 more match durr hurr"


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

JR just said BUSINESS JUST PICKED UP.........when in Reality it didnt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

RAPADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, 3 more days and Cena could have worn his Confederate shirt on the 150th Anniversary of Bull Run #1.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena killing the moment....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

John Cena killing the moment.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Join the Vince McMahon kiss my ass club.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive got nowhere else to go... but TNA


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2011)

John, the spinner has been meaningless for years.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Impact reference


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

TNA reference.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

CENA THREATENING TO GO TO TNA


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

"Brother!"

As Booker T would say.
"OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hulk Hogan reference, lol.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH? WTHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh shit.O.O


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

oh tna mention...


ug hhh?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell the fuck no


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF IS GOIN ON?!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

THE RAW GM


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

TRIPS to the Rescue HGH and Testosterone for everyone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH....this might start getting interesting again...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally, someone that can cut a real promo getting in that ring tonight.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

BTW 

Kurt: "I Go back to WWE!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

The fuck is going on here?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, I dunno what the  hell is goin' on, now


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Its the Doofus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

TRIPLE H IS HERE TO ANNOUNCE HE'S SIGNED ANOTHER LUCHADORE


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

THE DOOFUS is HERE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH is the new chairman.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Put the belt on Sin Cara. It'll wait for him.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Its the Doofus _*Son in law*_



Accuracy is key, mang


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Finally, someone that can cut a real promo getting in that ring tonight.



HHH? "Real promo?"


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH is taking over!

Brandon Heat you be fast.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince gonna be replaced?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

VINCE MCMAHON, YOU'RE FIRED.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2011)

You're fired VINCE!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

I knew a good storyline could not last long....now we go back to same old shit next week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH killing the moment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HHH? "Real promo?"


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

hhh sux at words but has good timing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

IT HAS BEGUN.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

If it's not Shane, I'm not interested.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Dun dun duuun.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

THE TIME HAS COME.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

What a twist


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's had HBK do a few of those into his face over the years.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's had HBK do a few of those into his face over the years.



Playgirl... logically, a Playboy for girls.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Accuracy is key, mang



I is sorry 

HHH the doofus son-in-law here to fire Vince and then take vinces jet home


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Is HHH crying?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2011)

Poor Vince.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn he is LEGIT crying lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Phenominal acting by Vince he needs an emmy stat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH at least saved the final promo this week.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

We knew this day would come.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

The Chaperone pays off... look at that range!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

I love you pop?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

This is some good shit...please say nothing to ruin it Cena..


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

if Vince is crying for real,then all these fans should go fuck themselves,seriously.
am i the only one whos feelin bad for Vince ?.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Too much bromance going on...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> HHH at least saved the final promo this week.



Saved it from being interesting, maybe...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Phenominal acting by Vince he needs an emmy stat



A little too phenomanal. I think this might be a worked promo of a legit decision. Vince could be really stepping down (as chairman, anyway), causing him to get all teary


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2011)

damn i can't watch raw or even get a stream working someone tell me wtf is going on please


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

"I love you pop."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Poor Vince.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Good they ended on Thank you Vince.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Vince


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Vince!


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

i love you pop  

Triple HHH as the new chairman, cant say i didnt see this coming  Always knew Vince would keep that post in the family :rofl


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

That was so sad, I feel really bad for Vince but hey, good story line for sure, props


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i dunno how to react


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Vinnie Mac ;__;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

epic promo.. that segment had so much emotion.. 

but really..

Triple H: I love you pop.
Shane:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

This storyline better not end with HHH giving CM Punk a pedigree at Summerslam to win the world title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Well...ya ready for same old shit next week?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince McMahon will still be the man in my eyes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Shane McMahon is the Carlton Banks of the family, and HHH is Will.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This storyline better not end with HHH giving CM Punk a pedigree at Summerslam to win the world title.



Ghost and his vivid Imagination lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> epic promo.. that segment had so much emotion..
> 
> but really..
> 
> ...



Vince only has one son, and it's the guy that just fired him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Ghost and his vivid Imagination lol



Your nervous laughter tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

My face right now

My fucking face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

next week:

new opening intro
new championship
new logo

has to happen to make this from a good storyline to a great one..


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

Does this mean Punk is coming back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Vince only has one son, and it's the guy that just fired him



vince just has bad history with his kids.. come wrestlemania 40.. one of trips' daughters will pedigree him


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Bunch of shit, ADR jobbing to Kofi lol, all the matches were boring.

But the last promo was great,minus the Cena part hes getting boring on the mic.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

New Championship Belt design is a given in after this ending.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> My face right now
> 
> My fucking face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Bunch of shit, ADR jobbing to Kofi lol, all the matches were boring.
> 
> But the last promo was great,minus the Cena part hes getting boring on the mic.



its weird, but i liked truth and rey.. good match..


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2011)

ok so the gist of it is.

Board booted vince cause they didn't like his decisions and put trips in charge.  Forgetting that he brought in One pregant female wrestler and one wellness failure (good start).  Then Cena isn't fired either.  Promo maybe good but logic isn't included there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> ok so the gist of it is.
> 
> Board booted vince cause they didn't like his decisions and put trips in charge.  Forgetting that he brought in One pregant female wrestler and one wellness failure (good start).  Then Cena isn't fired either.  Promo maybe good but logic isn't included there.



thats why vince was crying


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> ok so the gist of it is.
> 
> Board booted vince cause they didn't like his decisions and put trips in charge.  Forgetting that he brought in One pregant female wrestler and one wellness failure (good start).  Then Cena isn't fired either.  Promo maybe good but logic isn't included there.



exactly...its BS at the end of the day. The high point of this storyline ended on sunday.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm crying to Trips 

I'm crying too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

TBF, I'm pretty sure HHH didn't think anyone would knock up Kharma.

EVER.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, remember that interview before Mania where Triple H "buried" Ryder?


I bet Ryder does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TBF, I'm pretty sure HHH didn't think anyone would knock up Kharma.
> 
> EVER.



fucking rep limit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TBF, I'm pretty sure HHH didn't think anyone would knock up Kharma.
> 
> EVER.



He just wasn't expecting someone else to.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Guys, remember that interview before Mania where Triple H "buried" Ryder?
> 
> 
> I bet Ryder does.



Well at least Ryder is getting superstars appearence now, he will be on this week (dunno if he will win or lose)

And about Kharma, since Mark Henry had a storyline with mei young i think any woman near him would be potentially problematic.  (Though we know it isn't his though)


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TBF, I'm pretty sure HHH didn't think anyone would knock up Kharma.
> 
> EVER.



That's cold, man... Stone Cold


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

No more Nickelback opening please.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Joey Styles is returning to announcing o.o


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> No more Nickelback opening please.



Psht, "Burn it to the Ground" is awesome. Best opening since "Thorn in Your Eye."

Yeah, I said it. And I ain't even trollin'


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yay, miz vs mysterio. two guys i really couldn't care about right now. With how they treat Truth i really am starting to think WWE is racist.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Oh yay, miz vs mysterio. two guys i really couldn't care about right now. With how they treat Truth i really am starting to think WWE is racist.



Conspiracy is canon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

What happened after Raw: 



> Vince McMahon thanked the crowd and said it's not about him but about "that son of a bitch" John Cena. He took of his coat and tie and called out Cena. Cena came with a mic and made fun of Vince a bit and said he didn't want to fight Vince. He offered Vince the mic and Vince said "screw you" and tried to start something physical by slapping off Cena's hat.
> 
> Ziggler, The Miz, and R-Truth came and beat up Cena. Zack Ryder, Santino Marella, and Evan Bourne made the save. Ziggler was surrounded by the faces and begged forgiveness. Cena slammed him and gave him the Five Knuckle Shuffle. Then the Cobra, an AA and Air Bourne to send the crowd home happy.



Zack Ryder


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> What happened after Raw:



That made absolutely no sense.

Maybe seeing it in text form makes it seem more random than it was.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait what, no rough ryder? Boooooooo



Nemesis said:


> Well at least Ryder is getting superstars appearence now, he will be on this week (dunno if he will win or lose)
> 
> And about Kharma, since Mark Henry had a storyline with mei young i think any woman near him would be potentially problematic.  (Though we know it isn't his though)


He's getting attention as of late(Going over Drewmac, twice, and Santino last week). I'd like to see a U.S run with him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> What happened after Raw:
> 
> 
> > Vince McMahon thanked the crowd and said it's not about him but about "that son of a bitch" John Cena. He took of his coat and tie and called out Cena. Cena came with a mic and made fun of Vince a bit and said he didn't want to fight Vince. He offered Vince the mic and Vince said "screw you" and tried to start something physical by slapping off Cena's hat.
> ...







wait what?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

^
They always do that :|

This just in...Triple H's first act as new WWE Chairman is to reinstate WWE Ice Cream Bars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> ^
> *They always do that :|*
> 
> This just in...Triple H's first act as new WWE Chairman is to reinstate WWE Ice Cream Bars.



they do those to rehearse some future segments of future storylines.. like when cole got to referee,etc.. 

seems a bit weird.. with all that emotional send off and all.. cena/vince feud happening.. trips only said vince wasn't in charge anymore.. doesn't mean he cant come in and troll stuff up..


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

The First Person HHH fires is the guy who botches and brings him the wrong bottle water for his entrance.   

HHH: Holy shit is this Carbonated water WTF?!?!?! You're FIRRRRRREEEEEDDD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

wait.. trips still didn't get revenge on sheamus taking him out..


*Spoiler*: __ 




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheamus vs Hornswoggle in an Irish Tuxedo match confirmed.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait.. trips still didn't get revenge on sheamus taking him out..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sheamus got his shit slapped by him before this year's wrestlemania.

[YOUTUBE]EbrErkWxH0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Sheamus got his shit slapped by him before this year's wrestlemania.



oh shit.. forgot about that 

hope this makes it up


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

Tonight was good , old school , plenty of wrestling and they had the guys do interviews in the back they never do that any more



Inugami said:


> minus the Cena part hes getting boring on the mic.





That was a great pomo and the first TNA refrence ive herd come out of a segment that matters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y63N6odw-vo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y63N6odw-vo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2011)

Joey Styles returning to announcing? 

Oh, mein square


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Joey Styles returning to announcing?
> 
> Oh, mein square



He said Thursday though, and you know that's :[


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

btw, how was dat vickie tonight?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Tonight was good , old school , plenty of wrestling and they had the guys do interviews in the back they never do that any more


Isn't it funny how people want more wrestling, yet when they actually get it, they bitch about it? 

Riley/Miz and the Divas clusterfuck were both pretty bad, though.



> That was a great pomo and the first TNA refrence ive herd come out of a segment that matters


The haters are gonna always hate, mang. 

Goes out and has a great match with Punk: BAAAWWWLLLL!!!!!

Cuts a really good serious promo with none of the jokes they constantly bitch about: BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!

It's almost hilarious how hypocritical the interwebs can be about the guy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> btw, how was dat vickie tonight?


Oh man...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

How long until the CM Punk-HHH kayfabe?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> next week:
> 
> new opening intro
> new championship
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nwe-L_76Nc[/YOUTUBE]

 the marks seem to want it in any event


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]I4ZTZXVdKNY[/YOUTUBE]I dont know but i just cant help but smile at this part


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Watching Impact right now and Anderson's camo tux makes me want to burn it in napalm. Also, Tara sucks while Madison is awesome. And hot. Can't forget that, too. 

The BFG promo was pretty decent except for everyone involved constantly saying that goddamn "WRESTLING MATTERS" slogan OVER AND OVER AND OVER A-FUCKING-GAIN.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Dat black man's hand


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dat black man's hand



Truth trying to steal it?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

They need to announce the Raw GM next week or just end this stupid anonymous GM thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2011)

lmao wwe is so lazy with their titantron photos.

TNA needs to give Bubba the world title already. Fuck Kennedy, he tries too hard to be like his idol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk is supposed to be on the Bill Simmons Report this week, can't wait.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

Well i thought it would be fun doing one myself so:


*John Cena*

*Looks: 8/10* he sure looks like a champion physically, although his clothing is what it is.

*Ability: 8/10* he had so many great matches during his career that i still found funny how people don't give him any credit. Last night was one more of those, one of his best 5 fights i would say. Can even make bad wrestlers look like bret hart. Some minus points for being a bit stiff but nothing big. He's also got better technique than people might think.

*Promos: 9/10* He's also capable of doing long promos without resorting for catchphrases like so many do, which is a plus in my view.

*Charisma: 10/10* No crowd, either a good one like chicago or new york, or a horrible one that seems "dead" will ever matter as far as cena is concerned. Whatever he does, he will always get a lot of reaction



*Randy Orton*

*Looks: 7/10* Yeah, i think he might appeal to women and all that but i really don't care. 

*Ability: 6-7/10.* Very mediocre in-ring performer. Compare his matches against punk with cena's against punk. Yeah, the difference is huge. Find it funny how he remarks that cena can't wrestle when i've never seen a great fight from him. Might be a bit biased here but he sure as hell is not as good as cena.

*Promos: 6/10* He can cut a promo good enough to entertain his fans. Not me though. He's got a good power to make me sleepy i'll give him that.

*Charisma: 9/10* People love him. Why? No idea, but they do.



*CM Punk*

*Looks: 7/10*, don't really dig the short haired punk. Would give 8 or 9 to his previous style.

*Ability: 10/10* Great wrestler all around and very good in the telling of a story inside the ring.

*Promos: 10/10*. Think i don't need to mention the reasons to why.

*Charisma: 9-10/10* He's definitely up there with cena.



*Daniel Bryan*

*Looks: 5/10* He's a simple guy with a simple fashion and there's nothing wrong on that.

*Ability: 10/10* He's so good that he can even make sin caras matches not botch fests. Actually, for what i remember, i think sin cara's best match was against bryan. Amazing on the energy department inside the ring and very good in any single aspect of wrestling. 

*Promos: 6/10* To anyone who knows him for a long time, from the ROH days, they know he can shoot decent promos, especially when playing heel. In the E, i'll give him him just a 6 because he barely talks. He's way better than guys like morison as he seems genuine and doesn't feel forced when speaking.

*Charisma: 6/10* might be able to raise these stats with a) new theme song (final countdown would be great), b) new visual, c) E giving him time to actually talk.


-------------------------------------------


Let the hate begin now


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

Why should people hate when you give your own p.o.v ? 

BTW, in the promo section Cena cannot be on the same page as Punk...since Cena (or anyone else) could never do the Promos Punk gave us these last few weeks. Punk is simply the best active wrestler on the mic.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, and while I hate Cena, he is a 9/10 on looks  he may not be Jericho or HBK (10/10) but he still looks better than an 8.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

pretty interesting ride last night was, i'm kind of glad they didn't just hand another spinner belt to the winner, and rey vs an injured miz isn't much of a match. maybe that's why they did it also because miz got fucked up. 

I would have rather seen truth vs miz. guess the truth won't be setting us free


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 19, 2011)

best ppv in a long time (didn't watch raw yet)


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

orochimarusama21 said:


> best ppv in a long time (didn't watch raw yet)



A wrestlemania level ppv. even better than the last few of them. will take a very long time to top this ppv 

Raw wasn't bad either


----------



## Godot (Jul 19, 2011)

Ordered a replay of the PPV. It deserves my money


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Why should people hate when you give your own p.o.v ?
> 
> BTW, in the promo section Cena cannot be on the same page as Punk...since Cena (or anyone else) could never do the Promos Punk gave us these last few weeks. Punk is simply the best active wrestler on the mic.



That's why i gave cena 9/10 and punk 10/10 


We will never see a Stone Cold vs Punk


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> We will never see a Stone Cold vs Punk



No, since stone cold can't wrestle no more


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2011)

orochimarusama21 said:


> best ppv in a long time (didn't watch raw yet)



Matches sucked, only if you like Miz perhaps you would mark because they booked him like superman, Cena sucked on the mic but Vince...oh boy! it was awesome just watch the promo on you tube and stay away of that pos that was this past RAW.

Oh yes Ricardo was there, that was cool!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They need to announce the Raw GM next week or just end this stupid anonymous GM thing.



not going to happen.



Krauser Joestar said:


> Well i thought it would be fun doing one myself so:
> 
> 
> *John Cena*
> ...



Hates on it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 19, 2011)

is it true that vinnie was dethroned for realz? 

I mean sean waltman says it is


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> No, since stone cold can't wrestle no more



He can't return a full time schedule but he did say he's able to have a couple of matches once in a while. So don't lose your hopes so fast.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

VINCE isn't really fired.  You have to understand that if Vince McMahon was fired then he was not the majority control of his company which is weird.  I believe LInda mcmahon sold her shares and vince bought it.

Anyways Im preety sure HHH just took over John Lauranitis job which is what he wanted in the first place.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 19, 2011)

oh yeah, I forgot vinnie's got overwhelming majority

altho it could be that he really is just retiring from it


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TBF, I'm pretty sure HHH didn't think anyone would knock up Kharma.
> 
> EVER.



Neither would i 


pop your fired


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 19, 2011)

HHH loves the pop


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/
> 
> Cm punk on tmz celebrating with colt and ace. at hot groupies!!!


Colt with the belt. 


Darc said:


> Orton is awesome, stop hating on him. Fantastic look, bad ass attitude and he's pretty good in the ring, the Viper got swag.


I just can not take him seriously after he dislocated his shoulder by punching the ground.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

These little Jimmies think Vince was really fired 

And for the heck of it...

CM Punk

Looks: 8/10 - It's a unique look, but he still looks like a greasy skuzzball with bad tattoos like half the roster. It stands out with the chest tattoos though.
Ability: 7/10 - He is VERY botch prone for some reason. I don't understand it. As punishment, I docked him a point for every MitB botch. 
Promos: 9.5/10 - A 10 means he's on Ric Flair's level. CM Punk is not on Ric Flair's level. One God-tier promo doesn't shoot you into a 10.
Charisma: 9/10 - See above.

Ricardo Rodriguez

Looks: 10. I don't need to say why.
Ability. 10. Most divine dropkick ever.
Promos: 10. Duh.
Charisma: 10. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

This might be the first time in months that I won't read SD!'s spoilers. 

Will we be able to see a decent Christian run with the belt or get screwed once again by TEDDEH?

Either way, the possibility of a Bryan vs Christian feud makes the little mark in me happy.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm scared this feud is going to never end. Smackdown has been non-stop reruns lately. I mean, how many times are Cody and Bryan going to wrestle? MAKE IT STOP!

Dragon Dragon <3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Cody will beat Daniel Bryan for the briefcase just to troll us all.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/
> 
> Cm punk on tmz celebrating with colt and ace. at hot groupies!!!



Undertaker must be so fucking angry


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Totitos said:


> This might be the first time in months that I won't read SD!'s spoilers.
> 
> Will we be able to see a decent Christian run with the belt or get screwed once again by TEDDEH?
> 
> Either way, the possibility of a Bryan vs Christian feud makes the little mark in me happy.



That playa probably will mess things up, for him just you wait


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

How would you guys rate Kurt Angle with a broken freakin neck.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, i'm also getting enough of bryan vs cody. As much as i like both, i think there's such a thing as a limit of matches.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Styles + Stanford + Matthews - One of three + 1 guy for color = best commentating team post 2005.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

What about punk + cole + josh? i loved that combo.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2011)

They should let Bryan destroy Rhodes, time to make him look badass.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2011)

That whole promo was just a ploy to catch us off-guard and trick us into thinking he is emotionally invested in being married to Stephanie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Colt with the belt.
> 
> I just can not take him seriously after he dislocated his shoulder by punching the ground.



Doesn't he have hypermobile shoulders though?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

The ring mat no-sold Orton and dislocated his shoulders.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> How would you guys rate Kurt Angle with a broken freakin neck.


Kurt Angle

*Looks: 6.5* He had a real good look before the nerve damage in his neck started making his arms atrophy and he began looking like a cancer patient. And there's the low-rent singlets he was sporting for much of the last 5 years that looked like something a jobber would wear that his mom made for him.

*Ability: 7.* He was really good back before he seemingly found his formula and thought that EVERY FUCKING MATCH had to follow it. Has shown some occasional flashes of breaking out of his usual shit in TNA, but he'll go right back to it at the worst of times(2nd half of Jarrett/Angle from Genesis '09).

*Charisma: 8.5* Pretty much his saving grace. People buy into him as a big deal even though he's terrible at being serious.

*Promos/Talking: 6.* I thought about going higher, but when considering his TNA work, I can't think of a single money promo he's ever cut while there. He can do the comedy easily enough, but when it comes time for the serious stuff, he kinda falls flat on his face more often than not.

*Final Score:* *28*


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A 10 means he's on Ric Flair's level.


I always find the "oOOOhHHHHHH" a great turn on, I can't explain why


----------



## urca (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody will beat Daniel Bryan for the briefcase just to troll us all.


 
is this true?!!!
OMG BRYAN


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

So, Did I just win the Rank that wrestler gig  ? or what 

*Shawn Michaels.*
*Looks:* All wrestlers aside from Jericho wished they looked half this good, even Cena. Great athlete, flexible and had the most unique entrances of all time. That gives the Heart Break Kid mantra a unique appeal._* 10/10*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfTeWUwxZE8
[/YOUTUBE]

*Ability:* Rock who? Stone Cold who? Hitman Who? Randy who? Ray who? Kurt who? The best in ring performer of all time, the man with the greatest matches of all time, the man of the ironman, the man of the ladder. Enough said. _*10/10.*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8oCOwas1cs
[/YOUTUBE]

*Promos:* besides The Rock and Stone Cold, HBK had great mic skills and promos. One of the best top 5 all around (alongside Jericho). DX Era, and the ageing Hulk Hogan Promo are amongst the best EVER. _*10/10.*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5AuDQBxSQE
[/YOUTUBE]

*Charisma*: How many wrestlers can make a fandom universe cry? *10/10.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9AzgP9wabg
[/YOUTUBE]

_*Final Score - Flawless.*_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Shawn Michaels' baldspot and googily eyes drop his looks to a 5. I mean, he basically looks like this:


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shawn Michaels' baldspot and googily eyes drop his looks to a 5. I mean, he basically looks like this:


Don't forget being a balding hermaphrodite. That's worth at least another -2 on looks.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

HBK haters.



But giving him a 40 is going overboard.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> oh yeah, I forgot vinnie's got overwhelming majority
> 
> altho it could be that he really is just retiring from it



You know its a work because its a major SEC violation to publicly announce it on your own television show.

Shareholders need to be notify that a new majority owner of the company is taking over.

You also need a 30 day notice before hand before you replace a majority shareholder owner.  Its to allow transition of this and allow shareholders to either sell or buy back in to the company.


Besides if Vince really did leave then expect WWE stock to take a major dive.  He built this company from the ground up.  He isnt about to let ANYBODY just walk in and take over even if its HHH.  

So the fact that they are trying to make this into a storyline is kinda gay considering all the factors that can disprove this story line.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

only thing countering that is vkm has played the role of old man getting out of touch to a tee, so for the casual, and even low level thorough fan (like me in fact) while this is a storyline it's more preparing those involved as well as the world at large for the eventual changing of guard.  

I hate the whole 'x is the next y' thing, but let me tell you one time it does apply.  CM punk could be that guy, but he's kind of standoffish.  Like UT was a locker room leader, punk could be a lr leader.  But if not him, then the ever rewarded workhorse that still keeps fans on his side.  The miz.  Scary thought isn't it.  But it takes people like those two who have been fans, not in it by blood all their lives and made their own way in.  2 amazingly different roads, they are shaping to be far more complete leaders than cena and orton.

Hell, Miz already has a guy super over.  Who has cena MADE?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2011)

Come on HBK can't be a 10/10 on promos, his charisma saved his arse on the mic but his promos were so so.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hell, Miz already has a guy super over.  Who has cena MADE?


Orton, Edge, and Sheamus.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> HBK haters.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving him a 40 is going overboard.


Hey, I did tell you to go ahead and put me on Ignore beforehand.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

Did anyone rate Jericho or Undertaker yet?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hell, Miz already has a guy super over.  Who has cena MADE?



lmao @ Riley being "super over" 

BTW...Edge, Sheamus, Orton, and CM PUNK say hello.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

*Taker*


Looks: 10/10

Ability: 10/10

Promo: 10/10

Charisma: 100/10


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> *Taker*
> 
> 
> Looks: 10/10
> ...



Why such a low score.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why such a low score.



I'm trying to not let my mark side get the better of me


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I'm scared this feud is going to never end. Smackdown has been non-stop reruns lately. I mean, how many times are Cody and Bryan going to wrestle? MAKE IT STOP!
> 
> Dragon Dragon <3





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody will beat Daniel Bryan for the briefcase just to troll us all.






urca said:


> is this true?!!!
> OMG BRYAN



The only time that happened was with Kennedy and he always managed to messed up his pushes one way or another. DBD has been a loyal worker so far and he should be fine for now. I hope.


Also, throwing out a name to rate: JBL.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shawn Michaels' baldspot and googily eyes drop his looks to a 5. I mean, he basically looks like this:



 is the best smilecon on NF, fallowed by


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

I hear Shelton Benjamin is doing great in ROH, shame the WWE wasted his talents.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> So, Did I just win the Rank that wrestler gig  ? or what
> 
> *Shawn Michaels.*
> *Looks:* All wrestlers aside from Jericho wished they looked half this good, even Cena. Great athlete, flexible and had the most unique entrances of all time. That gives the Heart Break Kid mantra a unique appeal._* 10/10*_
> ...



LOL                         .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

Jericho > HBK bros and hos.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if anyone said that, but I prefer HBK.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Did anyone rate Jericho or Undertaker yet?



A bunch of people rated Jericho. We even spent some time talking about his gay haircut he had when SD was taking its baby steps. I think 1 or 2 people did Taker too, but hell, I'll give it a shot.


*Looks 10* - Yeah, I know, a bit generous, but really I think it's fair. Chemo-Taker aside, he's one of the few wrestlers still doing his thing that was part of the era of ridiculous gimmicks, and I think it speaks wonders that he was pretty much able to make it work then _*and*_ now. Even when he took off the Gothic garb and went all motorcycle bum, he still constantly had the air of a guy you don't wanna run into at night.

*Ability 7* - Again, no expert in judging ability, but the man entertains me in the ring. Many of his moves have a high impact to them, and he's really good at keeping the theatre going in-ring with his gimmick (except at dark shows ). Also, I've got a lot of respect for him for the same reason I had respect for You-Manga. He doesn't let being a big guy become a crutch to fall back on. This dude gets hangtime, clotheslines off of ropes, does friggin' sumersaults in the air just because he can, and he still manages to make a big boot look like impromptu facial surgery. Docked a point because my respect for him is lowered a bit by his recent habit of getting back into the ring when it could very well kill him. 
i'm exaggerating, but seriously. It's getting Ric Flair bad

*Promo 8* - Whether he was a brooding anti-christ, an American badass, a zombie, or an outlaw (apparently), when he speaks, he always has an intimidating power behind his words and the crowd listens up. He's just really good on the mic. Admittedly though, he's been slipping. Something about his fued with H, especially that one promo where they took turns jerking respecting each other, didn't sit right with me.

*Charisma 9* - Yes, yes, another generous score, but come on. His gimmick alone isn't why his gimmick still works, even after breaking from it for a years-long period. The man has badass swagger for days. Docked a point because of that Sara storyline. You know the one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2011)

Heh, I won't be able to do that one without sounding like an annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Someone else can take it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Look: 9. Once he shaved his head, he looked like the baddest badass to ever badass. I took a point off because he looked retarded later on with massive kneebraces.

Ability: 8.5. He was a great performer, but he also had a bunch of shitty matches during his time.

Promo: 10. Gimme a hell yeah!

Charisma: 10. And that's the bottom line 'case Ghost of Gashir said so.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

I am sure shadow replication would have given a much  more biased score.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Well crap.  I was starting to like him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok....then someone now rate HHH.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao @ Riley being "super over"
> 
> BTW...Edge, Sheamus, Orton, and CM PUNK say hello.


Let's not forget Miz himself. 



VastoLorDae said:


> I am sure shadow replication would have given a much  more biased score.


HEY. I had to force myself to only give Eddy a 37, dammit!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Well crap.  I was starting to like him.
> *vid



A good effort, but nothing beats the lyrics to Kurt Angle's theme 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhPFQzxhWeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

John Bradshaw Layfield 



Agmaster said:


> Well crap.  I was starting to like him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HEY. I had to force myself to only give Eddy a 37, dammit!



 Says the guy that gave The Rock like a 6 or 7 on mic skills, a 10 in charisma, and  6 or 7 on ability.


how he then has a 10 in charisma if those 2 are below 10 is beyond me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe you should actually read what I said for once since, y'know... I actually explained my rating.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Maybe you should actually read what I said for once since, y'know... I actually explained my rating.



Never...I hate the John cena of this thread....I am clouded by hate.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I *do* tend to have to carry this thread, now that you mention it...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 19, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Jericho > HBK bros and hos.



That doesn't mean much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

WARNING, bias mark incoming.. 

_Undertaker_

*Looks*: 9, in his early days he was scary as fuck.. perfect big man at 6'10.. long hair most of career is bad bass.. so is the tats.. his big evil days were the best looks imo.. you just know not to fuck with him..

*Ability*: 8, very solid in the ring.. for a big man does a lot of highflying.. and makes it the best thing in the world.. big match hype is great as well.. loses points on being half-dead for 2 years.. and not nearly putting anyone over.. but really a supernatural 6 foot 10 man thats undead.. its kinda hard to put anyone over.. but he still did good for angle, jeff hardy, and batista..

*Promos*: 6, generous? nah, not really.. cuz of his gimmick he doesn't talk as much.. but if you followed his american badass/big evil run.. you would not he's no slouch with the mic.. 

*Charisma*: 10.. i don't need any explaining  

*Total Score*: 33/40 


_Stone Cold_

*Looks*: 9, perfect wrestling body.. rock both the long blonde hair and bald look.. his eyes are menacing as well.. i dare say, nobody looked more intimidating bald.. nobody..

*Ability*: 9, amazing matches in WCW and early WWF run.. he was truly the hottest midcarder(at the time) that ever existed.. carried guys like early triple h and marc mero to very good matches.. his matches with bret hart and michaels were classics.. and not to forget the rock..

*Promos*: 10.. really 

*Charisma*: 8, to be honest.. his presence was truly felt when he talked.. you would never truly recognize him in a rumble match or something... and people just like guys who flip the finger and swear.. however, in the end he's stone cold.. so anything below an 8 is a crime... 

*Total Score*: 36/40


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, I *do* tend to have to carry this thread, now that you mention it...



Once every year?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stonecold has a charisma of 8....while taker has a 10?This I do not even...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Once every year?


Every single time I post, homie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Every single time I post, homie.



You never post here like you used to.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You never post here like you used to.


I'm legendary so I can show up whenever I want.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm legendary so I can show up whenever I want.



You have not been inducted yet.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Yep yep wut it do?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2011)

He looks retro.

And less badass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

at least argue with my reasoning


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes he is, until such time as jericho comes back. 

Where the fuck is the rock? i thought he was home and not going anywhere, so why isn't he on raw?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Yes he is, until such time as jericho comes back.
> 
> Where the fuck is the rock? i thought he was home and not going anywhere, so why isn't he on raw?



He has to lose weight because he is going to be on the G.I. Joe movie.   then I think he might have to gain it back up for the Fast Six Movie again.

Oh Dwayne.....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You have not been inducted yet.


*looks at join date*

I was inducted before you even showed up on this forum.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> He has to lose weight because he is going to be on the G.I. Joe movie.   then I think he might have to gain it back up for the Fast Six Movie again.
> 
> Oh Dwayne.....



Gi Joe movie
Fast movie

They're making those again????


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Where the fuck is the rock? i thought he was home and not going anywhere, so why isn't he on raw?



I swear if cena Doesn't tear his ass  up about this hypocrisy i am gonna be soo pissed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I swear if cena Doesn't tear his ass  up about this hypocrisy i am gonna be soo pissed



he did already.. for about 1.45767 million times


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> he did already.. for about 1.45767 million times



no he did it  once

cena needs to completely tear his ass apart when they start feuding in earnest

Cena was pulling his punches so bad  last time its not funny


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 19, 2011)

Dwayne always brings it

Via satellite,Twitter and Youtube


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> no he did it  once
> 
> cena needs to completely tear his ass apart when they start feuding in earnest
> 
> Cena was pulling his punches so bad  last time its not funny



he did it atleast five times already :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

*This week's edition of WWE RAW drew a 3.2 cable rating, with 4,800,300 viewers. Although the number is up from last week, it is obviously a disappointment as they had the MITB PPV the night before and also featured a major angle that has been ongoing for weeks.*

what the hell is wrong with you americans? that was good TV


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> *This week's edition of WWE RAW drew a 3.2 cable rating, with 4,800,300 viewers. Although the number is up from last week, it is obviously a disappointment as they had the MITB PPV the night before and also featured a major angle that has been ongoing for weeks.*
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you americans? that was good TV



1 segment does not make the whole show good.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> *This week's edition of WWE RAW drew a 3.2 cable rating, with 4,800,300 viewers. Although the number is up from last week, it is obviously a disappointment as they had the MITB PPV the night before and also featured a major angle that has been ongoing for weeks.*
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you americans? that was good TV



The Bachelor Season Finale was ON

Masterchef was ON

Hells Kitchen was ON

Gossip Girl re-runs were ON.


Yeah so welcome to America............where scripted drama and reality tv are more entertaining than........scripted drama that cannot be completely sold to regular males.

GUY:  Is Vince crying? TROLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> what the hell is wrong with you americans? that was good TV



They didn't know Ricardo was coming back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk is a ratings killer.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk wasn't even on the show.............but you know who was there..........John Cena

Maybe he made the ratings disappear when he did his peek a boo trick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Punk is the new Randy Orton when it comes to ratings.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 1 segment does not make the whole show good.



yeah they had a bunch of Decent to good matches too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Vince was right. No one wants to see that wrestling shit.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

Not enough soap opera drama.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> *This week's edition of WWE RAW drew a 3.2 cable rating, with 4,800,300 viewers. Although the number is up from last week, it is obviously a disappointment as they had the MITB PPV the night before and also featured a major angle that has been ongoing for weeks.*
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you americans? that was good TV



Not exactly what people wanted though. They announced from the start that the whole night would look like, so you couldn't keep viewers with suspense. And the matches were bleh. Alright but forgettable. 

Totitos also speaks the truth : V.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> That doesn't mean much



It means what I said.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

True. and they could have chosen better wrestlers, take a mix of all the wwe superstars, include orton kane, sheamus mark henry 

and leave del rios out of it. he's already got the shot why give him another one?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Goldust is still listed on their roster, fuck i'd rather see him win the title than any of the others that were there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Goldust is injured.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2011)

Smackdown Spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



At tonight's Smackdown taping, Daniel Bryan announced that he will be cashing in his Money in the Bank briefcase at WWE Wrestlemania 28. 




Really?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The ring mat no-sold Orton and dislocated his shoulders.


Who's the bigger no-seller? The Ring Mat or the Mexican/Japanese Announce Table?


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I hear Shelton Benjamin is doing great in ROH, shame the WWE wasted his talents.


WGTT looking strong.



Ceria said:


> Goldust is still listed on their roster, fuck i'd rather see him win the title than any of the others that were there.



God yes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Smackdown Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if they actually let him do it this could be amazing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Smackdown Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I corrected that spoiler for you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I corrected that spoiler for you.



I already knew that would happen.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Smackdown Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Luring the champ into a false sense of security, then, BAM! Cash in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Smackdown Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



at least he is now guaranteed a "main event" match there then.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2011)

Abigail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Luring the champ into a false sense of security, then, BAM! Cash in.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Daniel Bryan is built up as a man of honor. I doubt he will cash it in before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I corrected that spoiler for you.



You are wise beyond your years. 

that's assuming of course he actually makes it there


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Christian manages to hold on to the belt longer than 72 hours.

BTW, didn't Kennedy make the same pledge as Bryan did?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2011)

they have  8 moths they can do it you guys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> they have  8 moths they can do it you guys



doubt...so much doubt...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> they have  8 moths they can do it you guys



If they had 8 butterflies, I would be more confident.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha ha Bryan will be the first to do it ahead of time. Fuck you RVD!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If they had 8 butterflies, I would be more confident.



 truth


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daniel Bryan isn't an injury prone piece of shit like Ken Anderson. Good for him.




Don't quote me on this, but I think it may be the Season finale of NXT 5 tonight. The only half-way interesting part of the show will be the announcement of who will be on the next season. God damn what a terrible season.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

As much as I love me some Punk, no  no one should ever ever use me model, sorry...I mean wrestler of the universe as a loli image  Jericho is a Greek God pek


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> As much as I love me some Punk, no


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> His from winnipeg you idiot



YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND.



Well played  Hahahahah 

Well played


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

Look @ me Jericho 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkc0InPL7vg[/YOUTUBE]
A God among men  Blonde, Rock star with a body divine.

Look @ how funny me Jericho is -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd2zhPN5-Es&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Look @ how good he looks in a suite - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN-NAfQUj24[/YOUTUBE]

And look @ how awesome of a rock star he is  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paKCKJ1T2qw[/YOUTUBE]

I can't rank such epic level


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Booker T cut the best promo ever


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

ugh to much Jericho spunk

Iam gonna go watch puro


----------



## Totitos (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Booker T cut the best promo ever


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

What the fuck did i just watch  

   

My ribs are hurting, oh god


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Jericho is overrated


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

Totitos said:


> I counter with this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RkMy25YwVCw[/YOUTUBE]



that's win :rofl


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Jericho is overrated



Get out of my thread you negger.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Get out of my thread you negger.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

> Source: F4WOnline.com As a result of Smackdown star Sin Cara's WWE future coming into  question due to his recent suspension, it's being reported that Rey  Mysterio is slated for a major push heading into SummerSlam. In fact,  it's being said that something rather huge is being planned for Rey at  the SummerSlam PPV and the next night's Raw, which emanates from Rey's  hometown of San Diego, CA.
> In related SummerSlam news, it's being reported that Randy Orton vs  Christian for the World Heavyweight Title, in a no-disqualification  match, is being discussed for the annual PPV.



Ugh      .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Same....old.....shit.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Ugh      .



But he sells T-shirts  sells shirts = push! well...that and action figures...

Than agian, ReyRey doll is to small, I had to use a Big Show figurine to play


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Same....old.....shit.



You mean your boring, redundant posts?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Ugh      .



You better be talking about the  Christian/Orton Match 

Rey deserves an Decent Tittle reign


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Should have been R-Truth 

And it seems WWE wants to appeal more to the south americans  Pushing Rey and Del Rio at the same time


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Should have been R-Truth
> 
> And it seems WWE wants to appeal more to the south americans  Pushing Rey and Del Rio at the same time



couldn't be because there talented and could make them a shit load of money

or any thing


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

No  Definitely not that 

WWE is sinking unless something drastic happens


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> No  Definitely not that


fuck you then, amigo 




> WWE is sinking unless something drastic happens


it already is [Hopefully[

But Things wouldn't be so bad if the WWE has Booked Sheamus,Swagger, Kofi, MVP, Miz and Del rio like they should have


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You better be talking about the  Christian/Orton Match
> 
> Rey deserves an Decent Tittle reign



Mainly the Christian/ Orton match, really would like to see Henry get involved in it as in actually wrestle in the match at the PPV.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Mark deserves a title run


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> fuck you then, amigo








> it already is [Hopefully[
> 
> But Things wouldn't be so bad if the WWE has Booked Sheamus,Swagger, Kofi, MVP, Miz and Del rio like they should have



The PG era doesnt help either


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

What's wrong with PG?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> The PG era doesnt help either



PG didn't stop Wrestling form being Great in the 80s

Didn't stop Smackdown in 2003

Doesn't Stop Chikara

the Are even flashes sof brilliance here and their in the WWE currently

No its all about the writers and "bookers"


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> The PG era doesnt help either



So there's this god named CM Punk...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, no. Wrestlers aren't allowed to say "fuck" on the air now. Grow up. 

And WWE had their 3rd best year financially as a company *ever* just last year. To say they're "sinking" is hilariously delusional.


In other news:



> Amidst speculation that The Rock might appear at this year's WWE Survivor Series PPV, due to a Tweet posted by the former WWE Champ last week, WrestleZone has learned exclusively that Dwayne Johnson is indeed confirmed to appear at this year's annual PPV.
> 
> Additionally, WZ has learned that WWE is planning a huge media campaign to support The Rock's appearance at Survivor Series 2011, which will take place at Madison Square Garden. "With SummerSlam taking place in Los Angeles, WWE is going to go all out to promote Rock at MSG," a key WWE insider told us this evening.
> 
> "(WWE Chairman) Vince (McMahon) really wants to exploit The Rock's mainstream credibility to the max with this major pay-per-view appearance, which will officially kick off the direct push into Rock vs Cena at WrestleMania 28."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> PG didn't stop Wrestling form being Great in the 80s



TV didn't have a PG rating back in the 80s. Ric Flair was bleeding every week.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

The product WWE were putting on back then was far more family orientated than it is now.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mVa1fDEhGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

What do you guys think of Kota Ibushi?


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What do you guys think of Kota Ibushi?



Nothing compare to this guy
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVGo38uCj2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You mean your boring, redundant posts?



MY TRUTH!...will set you free.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

Ha ha ha, look at him go !


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

I would how everyone stop what they're doing to see the thing lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to be bitchy and pessimistic but i bet the new WWE Championship will be even uglier than the spinner belt. 

Just look at the new tag titles.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

Ziggler should be wearing this, 



Minus the Cena name, that is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

i wonder if any one can get me a gif of the  "GTS to STF to Anaconda Vice" from sunday


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

How in the bloody fuck did he get that shirt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2011)

I fucking hate that douchebag. He ruined that picture of Punk blowing Vince the kiss of death too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> They didn't know Ricardo was coming back.



good point.. i expect a boost in rating next week 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk is a ratings killer.



its weird that you say that.. i am honestly thinking that those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that troll the internet for their boy toys to win aren't even watching the programs.. i mean streaming PPVs is one thing.. but watch the damn show.. 



VastoLorDae said:


> 1 segment does not make the whole show good.



i was talking about the hype coming into RAW.. 



Shadow said:


> The Bachelor Season Finale was ON
> 
> Masterchef was ON
> 
> ...



wait.. males watch kitchen-based shows?

 



Raiden said:


> Not exactly what people wanted though. They announced from the start that the whole night would look like, so you couldn't keep viewers with suspense. And the matches were bleh. Alright but forgettable.
> 
> Totitos also speaks the truth : V.



like i said before.. coming into raw from MITB.. development suspense was there..  so really, this is hella weird.. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Smackdown Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




i kinda actually felt that would happen.. now they 8 months to work on his personality that damn-awful music


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fucking miz



I thought the exact same thing 



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry, they already have a new music for him:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LctUcoNhZ7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

what a great joy to see the majority using the CM Punk greatness as sets pek But, there can be only 1 and Death Note kun's set is #1  Or in short, I  over it


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Nothing compare to this guy
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVGo38uCj2s[/YOUTUBE]



OMG  Anyone, please! tell HHH to call Mr. Fuji  We have found the new 
Yokozuna pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

> that damn-awful music



Ride of the Valkyries awful?

The hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 20, 2011)

>Calling one of the most memorable works by Richard Wagner, "awful".

I know it's considered "generic opera music"by the general crowd these days but really?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought this might be interesting so...


Top 5 sellers in the E right now in your opinion (no order):

Bryan
Evan Bourne
Zigler
Sheamus
Slater


yay or nay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Ride of the Valkyries awful?
> 
> The hell is wrong with you?





Totitos said:


> >Calling one of the most memorable works by Richard Wagner, "awful".
> 
> I know it's considered "generic opera music"by the general crowd these days but really?





for a damn wrestler.. yeah, doesn't suit very well.. it gets no pop..

the music itself is actually good 



FearTear said:


> I thought the exact same thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.. i have no idea how well this will suit him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

I am here to hate on everything fun.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

I forgot what i was going to say initially, but what does rey have to do with sin cara, and why would his suspension have anything to do with the former getting a push. 

It's a shame they'd blow such epic progression with rey ending up as the champion, jericho could have come back and stolen it, I want goldust to win it, if anybody deserves a shot, after all this time to become the wwe champion it's goldust.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Prepare your ass for disappointment Ceria.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Thought this might be interesting so...
> 
> 
> Top 5 sellers in the E right now in your opinion (no order):
> ...



Bumping & selling are two seperate things. However, a realistic list would be something like (in no particular order)...

- Daniel Bryan
- John Cena
- Evan Bourne
- Rey Mysterio
- Chris Masters.

All of those guys are incredible limb-sellers. Bourne just sells everything like a gun-shot.




> I am here to hate on everything fun.



*falls asleep*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *falls asleep*



No you don't! Your going to sit there and enjoy watching me bitch about everything.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

> I forgot what i was going to say initially, but what does rey have to do with sin cara, and why would his suspension have anything to do with the former getting a push.



Rey planted drugs in Cara's mask


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

*Source : The Wrestling Observer newsletter

Quote:
In the weeks leading up to Money in the Bank, WWE's creative team brainstormed several different ideas for the conclusion of the pay-per-view event. The lead idea as of last week was for either one or both of the Money in the Bank winners to cash in their briefcase, ultimately resulting in Alberto Del Rio snatching the title from CM Punk. However, for at least the third time this year, creative changed their minds on Del Rio fulfilling his destiny of winning the strap.*

*Punk, title in tow, fled through the crowd after surprising the second generation wrestler with a kick before he was able to cash in his Money in the Bank briefcase. *

Okay I'm a del Rio mark and I'm going to say it, when Punk knocked the fuck out of him that ruined the ppv for me, if they weren't going to give him the title what's the point to make him look like shit? and no I'm not saying I wanted del Rio to get the title. because I wanted it on Punk, I just dont wanted to see del Rio getting buried...again -.-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Inugami said:


> *Source : The Wrestling Observer newsletter
> 
> Quote:
> In the weeks leading up to Money in the Bank, WWE's creative team brainstormed several different ideas for the conclusion of the pay-per-view event. The lead idea as of last week was for either one or both of the Money in the Bank winners to cash in their briefcase, ultimately resulting in Alberto Del Rio snatching the title from CM Punk. However, for at least the third time this year, creative changed their minds on Del Rio fulfilling his destiny of winning the strap.*
> ...



How did del rio look like shit? He was in a gruling match not to long before the end of the match. It is very likely for him to get floored with a kick to the skull after running in guard down.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Prepare your ass for disappointment Ceria.



yeah i know


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> yeah i know



Finally a man of reason. I wish the others would finally hop on board the logical express...they are IWC as much as anyone else on here.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What do you guys think of Kota Ibushi?



He's amazing. There's a reason they're investing so much in the guy.

Also Del Rio benefits from being an uppercard heel. If he was Daniel Bryan and got kicked... yeah that would destroy him. Buried implies there is no hope of recovery.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How did del rio look like shit? He was in a gruling match not to long before the end of the match. It is very likely for him to get floored with a kick to the skull after running in guard down.



Not just because of that, Edge,Christian,Punk, he never beat the ME level opponents when is worth that's one of the reasons he barely gets heath ( the other the repetitive promos about his destiny, that he never reach lol), they should better build him for the intercontinental title at the beginning, rushing him on the ME was a stupid decision.

Worst of all he also jobbed to Kofi that got defeated by a handicapped Miz cleanly lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Not just because of that, Edge,Christian,Punk, he never beat the ME level opponents when is worth that's one of the reasons he barely gets heath ( the other the repetitive promos about his destiny, that he never reach lol), they should better build him for the intercontinental title at the beginning, rushing him on the ME was a stupid decision.
> 
> Worst of all he also jobbed to Kofi that got defeated by a handicapped Miz cleanly lol.



Was the Miz really any better before or a little after he won MITB? or Swagger? Or Punk's first one? Only Edge, Kane and RVD really did any of that..


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Was the Miz really any better before or a little after he won MITB? or Swagger? Or Punk's first one? Only Edge, Kane and RVD really did any of that..



Del Rio beat cleanly Rey on his debut , he isn't supposed to be a chickenshit type of heel like Miz, sucks if they are going to make him one of those after 5 months of Miz I don't want another of those heels.

Like I said if he wasn't going to get the title from Punk? why make him appear? it wasn't necessary only made him look like a joke.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Del Rio is not a monster and since he's a heel... by definition he is a coward. They all are. If they weren't, then he would be a babyface.

The reason he came out was added drama for the Punk story. Everyone assumed Punk would win and then lose to Del Rio. It was needed.

Also he lost to Kofi because he didn't need to win the tournament. Not as long as he held the MITB briefcase. Whoever wins was going to be interrupted by his cash-in more than likely.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Bumping & selling are two seperate things. However, a realistic list would be something like (in no particular order)...
> 
> - Daniel Bryan
> - John Cena
> ...



You must now add The Miz to that list for his breathtaking two-day leg sell. 



As for the Wagner stuff, obviously Khris meant wrestling wise, but you can't take your chances. The base wrestling fan has the most dreadful taste in music imaginable. 


Oh, and with all these comments about Vince's jacket on Raw, it turns out they have even worse fashion aesthetics than I even I thought. That jacket was _brilliant_. No criticism of it is valid.

I sentence every wrestling fan to read TomandLorenzo.com 3 hours a day for the next 2 weeks as penance.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

> Like I said if he wasn't going to get the title from Punk? why make him  appear? it wasn't necessary only made him look like a joke.



He only appeared for the reason of Vince not wanting the title to 'leave' the WWE. It's not like he cashed in himself without Vince telling him to, in this way it doesn't leave a term of weakness on del Rio's part, but just as a sign of Vince being scared and desperate. Del Rio didn't cash in on his time, he was made to cash in and just coming from the ladder match, you can pretty much say he was spent. I know Kane cashed in on Mysterio after his ladder match, but that was little Rey and if I'm not mistaken he was 'injured' by Swagger and his ankle lock, or whatever they were doing then. But where as Punk wasn't injured, he was running around the ring happy and could easily see del Rio run down the ramp and slide into the ring.  Not for one second did the majority of fans think 'God damn, del Rio is one weak friend.' While him successfully cashing in would get him some decent needed heat, it wouldn't of been best for the storyline and wouldn't have left us all so excited about Raw, in a sense.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 20, 2011)

@In Brightest Day!

Very true.

------------

Also, when is Drew getting another push? He has grown a lot in these past months. He's so much better now that he looks like a different person. 

Also has the best theme song of them all.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

Post Raw -

Link removed

WWWYKI


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

People I don't wanted to have del Rio get the belt on money in the bank from Punk, and sure I dont want him to use the briefcase on this monday :S.

Del Rio may not be a monster heel but he was at the beginning winning a lot of matches cleanly,after jobbing to ME opponents (and even Kofi lol) If they are going to make him champion next RAW he gonna flop.

It sucks because hes mad talent, I feel like they tried to do another Sheamus push but in the end they thought it was a bad idea, too bad they took much time to realize and is too late to make him go for the intercontinental and usa belts.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

> WWE Chairman Vince McMahon was reportedly "shocked into  silence"  when the overnight household ratings for Monday Night Raw came in at a   3.2 yesterday at the Smackdown tapings. According to a key WWE insider who was backstage, "Vince did  his  best to no-sell the news, but the entire atmosphere of the backstage  area  changed once Vince was told of the rating."
> WrestleZone was also told, "It seems like Vince  and the upper  echelon really believed this latest surge in excitement based on  the CM  Punk angle would really pop the ratings. The slow build back up is  really  scary for a lot of people right now. There's not an overflow of  patience running  around in WWE."





> As seen on WWE Raw this week, Triple H came out, confronted Vince  McMahon, and "relieved him of his duties." While this was of course an  angle booked for the show, many have speculated that Triple H taking  over for Vince on Raw was symbolic of things to come in the real future  of WWE. F4WOnline.com is reporting that at this point the backstage plan in  WWE calls for Vince McMahon to remain in his current role until  WrestleMania 28, at which time Triple H will begin to slowly take over  some of McMahon's top duties in the company. It's being said, however,  that while Triple H is eventually set to take over for Vince, it won't  be a complete transfer of power, as McMahon is expected to continue to  oversee the corporate structure of WWE as well as have a hand in the  company's creative direction.



I could see how he was shocked with the ratings.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Del Rio is not a monster and since he's a heel... by definition he is a coward. They all are. If they weren't, then he would be a babyface.



Heels don't have to fall into the Monster or coward cliche.  There are many types of heels to go with from the 2 already to the arrogant (I am better than all of you), the scheming, the hateful.

You could have one that is golden on the mic in getting the crowd to hate them but then go out and win cleanly over everyone.  This person doesn't need to be a big monster or a chicken shit but one with a giant ego who generally believes he is better than the rest.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

Well that RAW sucked a lot, the only good part was Vince and it looks like hes out of this angle.

Wouldn't be surprised next  RAW ratings drop more, I just hope Vince doesn't blame Punk.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd hate to admit it but Death Note has an Amazing Set <3


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I'd hate to admit it but Death Note has an Amazing Set <3



/Very Jealous


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2011)

I try.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Death Note said:


> I could see how he was shocked with the ratings.



they shouldn't blame themselves.. that was a good month.. probably the best in a long time..


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

They expected the CM Punk effect to carry over from the PPV but then Vince told NO story at the beginning and said.  Yeah lets do a tourney.  and expect us to watch WRESTLING? on a show where all we have seen is a 30 min promo to start us off then another 30 min promo at the top of the hour and to end with a 15 min non-shocking promo at the end for the past year or so.  Yeah no thanks.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 20, 2011)

I doubt the number would've been any higher even if Punk was there.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Heels don't have to fall into the Monster or coward cliche.  There are many types of heels to go with from the 2 already to the arrogant (I am better than all of you), the scheming, the hateful.
> 
> You could have one that is golden on the mic in getting the crowd to hate them but then go out and win cleanly over everyone.  This person doesn't need to be a big monster or a chicken shit but one with a giant ego who generally believes he is better than the rest.



There has to be a reason to dislike the guy though. Yeah, you can say that the way they brag about it and defeating everyone's favorite babyface is enough. But if they constantly win cleanly, it's the babyface that looks like shit. If they cheat or get help in a win, okay babyface has a reason to complain. But if the babyface is losing fair and square he ends up sounding like a bitch. And that makes him a heel because he whines.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

Inugami said:


> People I don't wanted to have del Rio get the belt on money in the bank from Punk, and sure I dont want him to use the briefcase on this monday :S.
> 
> Del Rio may not be a monster heel but he was at the beginning winning a lot of matches cleanly,after jobbing to ME opponents (and even Kofi lol) If they are going to make him champion next RAW he gonna flop.
> 
> It sucks because hes mad talent, I feel like they tried to do another Sheamus push but in the end they thought it was a bad idea, too bad they took much time to realize and is too late to make him go for the intercontinental and usa belts.



You're right, i agree he's a good heel and a great talent, but they've shot their wad too early with him. He's would make a great intercontinental champion and now that he's won mitb it would be out of character for him to even attempt to take that title. 

I don't like the idea of people just rapidly getting title shots. granted i hadn't followed wrestling up until the last wrestlemania so i don't know exactly how long he's been there, when i saw him fight edge i thought who the fuck is that? were all the other superstars unable to fight and they chose that retard to fight edge at wrestlemania? fuck it should have been shawn michaels vs edge then that would've been wrestlemania worthy.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

- Some of the commemorative CM Punk t-shirts that sold out at Sunday’s WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view are going for over $500 on eBay this week.

- There are many people in both WWE and Ring of Honor that suspect that the two companies have some sort of a working agreement in place.

Sources insist that some of the things CM Punk spoke about in his infamous RAW promo a few weeks back will start finding their way onto WWE TV soon. For example, Punk talked about Triple H taking over and he began that storyline on this week’s RAW. Punk also mentioned John Laurinaitis and Colt Cabana, both who appeared on WWE TV in the past week. While Cabana wasn’t named by the announcers, he was shown at ringside on Money in the Bank and was photographed with Punk and the WWE Title in Chicago after the pay-per-view.
For what its worth, Cabana has told at least one indy promotion that he’s worked regularly with that he’s not taking any more bookings with them after next month.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

I was considering the same thing, that Vince will have a relationship with ROH similar to the one he had with ECW. And if true, I'm sure Vince was very keen to do this after the Sinclair purchase.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward for this ROH thing, Vince wasn't lying when he said this will be a night of historic proportion. 

They're calling it the Post-Mcmahon Era


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

Does that mean that it'll be a joint venture with ROH or will they be purchasing it? 

if that's the case i like the idea of shelton benjamin coming back 

[YOUTUBE]V6_r3PprQ2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

O hai Gaiz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

this ROH thing could be interesting  

hopefully they don't fuck it up..


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I don't like the idea of people just rapidly getting title shots. granted i hadn't followed wrestling up until the last wrestlemania so i don't know exactly how long he's been there, when i saw him fight edge i thought who the fuck is that? were all the other superstars unable to fight and they chose that retard to fight edge at wrestlemania? fuck it should have been shawn michaels vs edge then that would've been wrestlemania worthy.



Well SD rooster kinda sucked those days, ADR was actually the hottest thing there before all his destiny promo shit begun, well it actually started with the destiny in the feud with Edge who actually sucked because they lose a bunch of time in order to give Ziggler a reign that lose the same night lol.




Masterpiece said:


> I'm looking forward for this ROH thing, Vince wasn't lying when he said this will be a night of historic proportion.
> 
> They're calling it the* Post-Mcmahon Era*



It would be HHH era? hope not the guy luck and decisions fucking suck, should of never put that prima dona of Sin Cara without a year on FCW like ADR.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah they Screwed ADR with he mania build but raw has proven to be better for building up the young guys so hell be back to form soon enough


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Vannilla midget spot monkeys in my WWE?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 20, 2011)

No holds barred match with the Briscoe Brothers vs Otunga & Michael.

Book it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

> Sin Cara recently did an interview with Mexican newspaper The Record in regards to his recent suspension from WWE. According to Sin Cara, WWE management told him that he failed a Wellness Policy test for steroids. He said he wanted more information as to why exactly he failed. He also said that many medications contain steroids and he believes that it is possible an injection given by a doctor caused the positive test.



Yes, it was medication Sin Cara.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to believe.


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm starting to dislike the Kings commentary.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2011)

"Starting?"

You're more forgiving than most of us.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> I'm starting to dislike the Kings commentary.



i've hated that fucker since i started watching in 98


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 20, 2011)

Wasn't ROH suppose to have tv deal or potential tv deal on the horizon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Lawler is a never-was p*d*p**** piece of shit and nothing but a humongous detriment to the product

And Calling Vickie fat when he is one of the most disgusting looking men I've ever seen, so I don't think he has any right to be judging people's appearances anyway.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

Compared to micheal cole lawyer's alot better, but it's probably time he retires, i wouldn't mind seeing edge doing the commentating, edge and another guy, probably JR. fire micheal cole, get rid of all those others


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Compared to micheal cole lawyer's alot better, but it's probably time he retires, i wouldn't mind seeing edge doing the commentating, edge and another guy, probably JR. fire micheal cole, get rid of all those others



Josh is pretty good actually, Joey Styles said he was coming back.


@Destroyer Yeah, they said September.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Lawler is a never-was p*d*p**** piece of shit and nothing but a humongous detriment to the product
> 
> And Calling Vickie fat when he is one of the most disgusting looking men I've ever seen, so I don't think he has any right to be judging people's appearances anyway.



Funny how Vickie is losing a ton of weigh lately , if she still gonna burn more fat in 4 months Lawler gonna look like a joke with those commentary's.

Lawler fucking bully, time to make him heel so Randy can RKO him until he finally shut up.

And I hate Randy but that would be cool.


----------



## urca (Jul 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> I'm starting to dislike the Kings commentary.


i started hating him when i noticed that hes a hypocrite,which was from the 1st day i listened to him as a face .



Masterpiece said:


> Josh is pretty good actually, Joey Styles said he was coming back.
> 
> 
> @Destroyer Yeah, they said September.


 
am i the only one who likes Matt Striker as a commentator?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fire micheal cole


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn, never realized ya'll hated him so much on the mic LOL


LMAO, Jove kills me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

JR and JBL should do commentary together 

It would be glorious


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

They need to take the straightjacket off; we need full-on heel Cole back and we need full-on heel Cole back desperately.


----------



## urca (Jul 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> Damn, never realized ya'll hated him so much on the mic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, Jove kills me


 its not about hating him on the microphone or anything,i remember when he said that batista losing to Daniel Bryan would be 'Embarrassing'.
i was like 'WTF MF HE CAN MAKE YOUR LINEAGE TAP OUT '


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

edge would interesting as an announcer.. i wouldn't mind hearing him.. booker T is awesome 

cole has been a lot better this past year.. his best work yet..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like to see a Booker-Ahmed Johnson booth. Drinking Game: If you can make out a coherent syllable, take 20 shots.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Steiner wins


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> I'm *starting* to dislike the Kings commentary.



wtf?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

Booker T and Ron simmons, 

DAMN's all i got to say


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Booker T and Ron simmons,
> 
> DAMN's all i got to say



I wonder how many "Fav 5" soes Ron have...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

> SmackDown Superstar Jinder Mahal has not impressed some WWE officials at live events with the feeling that going from doing squash matches on TV to longer live event matches shows that he is much greener than they originally thought. Some are saying that Mahal may have been called up too soon. He has been booked with Daniel Bryan on live events a lot because Bryan is seen as a talent who can keep matches together and carry his opponent when necessary.



See you in FCW in a couple weeks Mahal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

if they care about who is green or not why the fuck is Alex Riley on TV?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

I regularly watch FCW and I can say Jinder Mahal's longer matches aren't impressive either. With that said, pretty stupid to send him back down to developmental once they've already given him this huge backstory.


People here were talking about ROH before? Here's some more news:



> According to PWInsider.com, Ring of Honor booker Delirious is currently on tour with the Japanese promotion Pro Wrestling NOAH to not only wrestle, but to talk with the NOAH officials about possibly setting up a regular working agreement once Ring of Honor goes to a more full-fledged touring schedule in 2012. While Ring of Honor talent such as Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards have been making apperances for NOAH in the past year, this would allow NOAH stars like KENTA and Namoichi Marufuji, who have made ROH apperances in the past, to start coming back in for shows here in the US with ROH and have almost a "swapping of talent" type of agreement between the two.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> if they care about who is green or not why the fuck is Alex Riley on TV?



Because Riley have been in FCW for awhile now?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish they had a working relationship with New Japan.

Prince Devitt~!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Because Riley have been in FCW for awhile now?



but he only started wrestling recently


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

No i just really really hate him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2011)

Death Note said:


> I could see how he was shocked with the ratings.





Khris said:


> they shouldn't blame themselves.. that was a good month.. probably the best in a long time..





Shadow said:


> They expected the CM Punk effect to carry over from the PPV but then Vince told NO story at the beginning and said.  Yeah lets do a tourney.  and expect us to watch WRESTLING? on a show where all we have seen is a 30 min promo to start us off then another 30 min promo at the top of the hour and to end with a 15 min non-shocking promo at the end for the past year or so.  Yeah no thanks.



              .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2011)

here


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 20, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'd like to see a Booker-Ahmed Johnson booth. Drinking Game: If you can make out a coherent syllable, take 20 shots.



Over 100 N-bombs dropped in one match ... drink


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2011)

King has been unbearable for me on commentary since 2006.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

*Metzler Gave Cena/Punk 5 Stars
*


> C.M. Punk pinned John Cena to win the WWE title in 33:42. Punk was super over. Lawler said he’s never seen this much home town emotion in his career. Yes, Jerry Lawler, who got this kind of a reaction every time he challenged for the world title in Memphis over a dozen year or so period said this. Punk was wearing a T-shirt that read, “Best in the World,” which is kind of gimmick pilfering. The announcers were pushing this as one of the biggest matches in the history of the promotion, and at the end, you probably could make a great case for it. Fans started with a “You can’t wrestle” chant at Cena. Punk was great at working the crowd, making a facial like, “You’re chanting this at me,” sarcastically, and then pointing to Cena. Cena took Punk down and Punk put Cena in the guard. Cole then announced that Punk had Cena in the Anaconda vise. Yes, the freaking guard was called the Anaconda Vise. Made worse that at the finish, Punk actually used the Anaconda Vise and Cole had no clue what it was. Then Cole put over Chicago, saying it’s been one of the greatest WWE cities for the past 40 to 50 years. If that’s the case, where are Crusher and Bruiser’s Hall of Fame plaques. Punk used a hiptoss, dropkick and headlock takeover spot. The announcers then brought up the 1997 Survivor Series. They noted that happened because Bret Hart wanted to leave the company with the championship belt. You’d think when he came back and they settled everything, that they wouldn’t keep telling that story. Cena tried the Attitude Adjustment, Punk tried the GTS, and both escaped. Punk threw some kicks and Cena clotheslined the hell out of him. Dueling chants. Even here, the women were cheering for Cena, even though this was as loud as any pro-Cena reaction ever (RVD at the Manhattan Center in 2006 was as loud, but there’s a difference between 2,500 people and nearly 15,000 people). Right after that chant, Lawler said he didn’t think there was one Cena fan in the building. Thank God the crowd was so great because this announcing was pure shit. Punk put Cena in a triangle (three announcers, not one had a clue what he was doing) and Cena stood up. Punk started throwing elbows before Cena could drop him, and then tossed Cena out of the ring. Punk went outside, and gave a high-five to Colt Cabana. This led to a “Colt Cabana” chant, which wasn’t acknowledged. Punk used a kneedrop off the middle rope onto Cena’s back while Cena was on the apron. Punk landed some knees, whipped Cena into the buckles and Punk missed a tackle and flew into the post. More dueling chants. Cole quoted Gorilla Monsoon, saying, “If you’re not in this business to be champion, you’re in the wrong business.” He may have said that as a worked quote, but the Monsoon quote he always said, because he hated people who were in wrestling to gratify their egos and not get business, was “If you’re not in this business to make money, you’re in the wrong business.” Punk came off the top rope with a crossbody block, but landed low, and instead of landing on Cena’s chest, landed on his knee. Cena appeared to injure his right knee. Cena tried to walk it off. It was apparently legit and not serious, because it didn’t play into the rest of the match. Cena then suplexed Punk from inside the ring to the floor. Cena, when taking the fall, twisted completely to land on his left side and protect his right knee. Cena with a fisherman suplex. Booker T talked about how Cena is turning the crowd toward him. He said the same thing about Orton, and it wasn’t true in either match. Cena got a near fall with a powerslam. Punk started throwing punches with the crowd popping for each punch. Cena used a form of abdominal stretch, but Punk eye raked and hip tossed out. They knocked each other down with simultaneous clotheslines. Punk got a near fall with a schoolboy, but then missed a knee into the corner. Cena slammed him and the crowd was booing like crazy. Cena went into his usual comeback phase. Punk crossed him up with a kick to the head. Crowd went nuts. Punk landed a flying knee that knocked Cena out of the ring. Punk followed with a tope. Punk went for a springboard move but Cena moved and Punk fell into the ring. Cena did the five knuckle shuffle, and went for the AA, but Punk landed on his feet, kicked Cena in the face and swept his leg for a near fall. Punk went for the GTS, but Cena reversed into a gut wrench for a near fall. Punk with two flying knees, the second of which looked like it landed right on the chin like an MMA blow. He followed with a bulldog and a springboard clothesline for a near fall. Punk threw some kicks to the chest, but Cena countered with the STF. Punk made the rope. Punk came back with a kick to the head and Cena kicked out. Punk used a crossbody and Cena rolled through and picked Punk up and put him on his shoulders for the AA again. Punk escaped, went for the GTS, but Cena reversed back into the STF in an awesome spot. Punk went to the ropes, but Cena pulled him into the center of the ring. Punk put his hand up to tap, and then got a look on his face as if he mentally said to himself, “I’m not tapping.” He then reversed out of the STF into the Anaconda vise. Crowd was going crazy. Cena ended up breaking the hold, and landed the AA, but Punk kicked out. Place was electric at this point. Cena came off the top for his leg slice, but Punk side stepped and went for the pin, but Cena kicked out. Punk did the Frank Shamrock sleep deal (the one Mickey Rourke used in “The Wrestler”) and went for the GTS. Cena got out again, and snapped Punk’s neck on the top rope. Cena hit the leg slice for a near fall, hit the AA, and Cena kicked out a second time. Cena put Punk on his shoulders and climbed up to the middle rope for another AA, but Punk started throwing elbows to get out of it. Punk used a Frankensteiner off the top rope, then hit a flying knee and the GTS, but Cena flew out of the ring. Cena got back in the ring. Vince and Laurinatis came out. Cena got the STF on and Vince yelled to ring the bell and sent Laurinaitis to the ring to ring it. Cena broke the hold, cut off Laurinaitis and punched him. Punk used the GTS and got the pin. Vince started screaming to cut the music and that this isn’t going to end this way. He screamed for Del Rio to come out. Del Rio ran to the ring and got kicked in the head. Punk then ran into the crowd and the show went off the air. After the show ended and Laurinaitis got up, Vince decked Laurinatis again. This was more than just a great match, but a career making moment. *****


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

God almighty, will Meltzer please, finally, hire an editor?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Damn, dude. What did he rape _you_ too?
> allegedly




Vince said he would give him candy in the back.   He ended up sucking on something alright but it wasn't candy lol.

And GTFO out of my thread Darth Sidious you damn Negger.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Meltzer is goin a little overboard with that 5 star rating. While Punk/Cena was a GREAT match, im not so sure if it's a "5 star" match, as people like to say. The match was full of botches....It pains me to say that, but its the truth. And i loved that match, but i gotta be honest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2011)

Punk vs Cena is a special match for sure. But I would not say it is the best match the WWE has produced in 14 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2011)

Someone else bought too much into CM Punk's shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Punk vs Cena is a special match for sure. But I would not say it is the best match the WWE has produced in 14 years.



its not even Cena's Best Match


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2011)

Taking into account the drama, atmosphere and plotline - it was Cena's best match by a long shot. Cena has never had any match that was nearly as important as that one, and that is saying a lot. It was also Punk's best match as well, and yes I have seen Punk vs Joe.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> if they care about who is green or not why the fuck is Alex Riley on TV?


Riley's been fine in the ring aside from the match on Monday, so he's a lot further along than Jinder is right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Taking into account the drama, atmosphere and plotline - it was Cena's best match by a long shot. Cena has never had any match that was nearly as important as that one,


 Cena/HHH And Cena/HBK




> and that is saying a lot. It was also Punk's best match as well, and yes I have seen Punk vs Joe.


Punk/Joe II is the best match of all time, so no




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Riley's been fine in the ring aside from the match on Monday, so he's a lot further along than Jinder is right now.


 i follow botchamania and he had donated plenty to  it since going solo


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2011)

*sees star ratings being talked about*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....



Zen-aku said:


> i follow botchamania and he had donated plenty to  it since going solo


That really doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Cena/HHH And Cena/HBK



Which ones ~.~? 

I don't get how those measure up in terms of plot, theme, development and what not. I mean seriously, if you're talking about HBK vs Cena at Wrestlemania - that is a match that was thrown together in the last minutes. What do those matches really stand for? ~.~?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Which ones ~.~?
> 
> I don't get how those measure up in terms of plot, theme, development and what not. I mean seriously, if you're talking about HBK vs Cena at Wrestlemania - that is a match that was thrown together in the last minutes. What do those matches really stand for? ~.~?



it wasn't last minute, it wasn't the original plan but it snot like they put it together the night of.

any way if ur simply talking about story line importance ur right its bigger but not better


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Taking into account the drama, atmosphere and plotline - it was Cena's best match by a long shot. Cena has never had any match that was nearly as important as that one, and that is saying a lot. It was also Punk's best match as well, and yes I have seen Punk vs Joe.



Cena VS Triple H at WM22?


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> why does truth have no music
> 
> 
> Shirker said:
> ...


Shirker & Jove, you owe me.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmvUgu_ghVA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Cena VS Triple H at WM22?



I don't remember that match being anything special. I had always thought Cena had much better matches. I have been meaning to re-watch it. 

Though if you're talking about plotline and what not, I'd still rate it lower than CM Punk vs Cena. Cena overcoming HHH was a natural progression. But CM Punk going over Cena, was something that no one was sure of. Not to mention there were a ton of sub plots, themes, a crazy crowd and for the first time in a long time, the WWE title was treated as the holy grail.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Vince said he would give him candy in the back.   He ended up sucking on something alright but it wasn't candy lol.
> 
> And GTFO out of my thread Darth Sidious you damn Negger.



Still mad about losing some internet points?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah...it was a 4 star match at best.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

No it was a Solid 4 stars

I dont think it quite hits 5, its still MOTY though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No it was a Solid 4 stars
> 
> I dont think it quite hits 5, its still MOTY though



It is for now...unless WWE can come up with another good one.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't remember that match being anything special. I had always thought Cena had much better matches. I have been meaning to re-watch it.
> 
> Though if you're talking about plotline and what not, I'd still rate it lower than CM Punk vs Cena. Cena overcoming HHH was a natural progression. But CM Punk going over Cena, was something that no one was sure of. Not to mention there were a ton of sub plots, themes, a crazy crowd and for the first time in a long time, the WWE title was treated as the holy grail.



Triple H was Cena's biggest obstacle to ever face at that time. He was his "toughest opponent" back then. The whole point of that match was for Cena to prove to Triple H and everyone that he could beat him just like he could beat anyone else. A lot of people thought that Cena would job to Triple H.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Triple H was Cena's biggest obstacle to ever face at that time. He was his "toughest opponent" back then. The whole point of that match was for Cena to prove to Triple H and everyone that he could beat him just like he could beat anyone else. A lot of people thought that Cena would job to Triple H.



first guy that wasn't  a friend or part of his Cliuqe to beat HHH at Mania


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> first guy that wasn't  a friend or part of his Cliuqe to beat HHH at Mania



Ultimate Warrior ?


Okay, since he wasn't HHH I'll concede that. But you know, Undertaker did beat HHH a few years before HHH fought Cena .

In fact, who from the clique even fought HHH at Wrestlemania? HBK is the only guy who did, and Benoit ended up winning that match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Ultimate Warrior ?
> 
> 
> Okay, since he wasn't HHH I'll concede that. But you know, Undertaker did beat HHH a few years before HHH fought Cena .
> ...



"He-Who-We-Do-not-Speak-of" wasn't apart of "THE KLIQ" but he Was one of HHH's friend's


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if I'll be more entertained by the upcoming IPW show I'll be heading to this weekend than I ever could be at some ROH show.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cxofwgG96Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8DOLuwvHGg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqSn6VVKuw&feature=player_embedded#at=515[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqSn6VVKuw&feature=player_embedded#at=515[/YOUTUBE]


My bet is a resounding yes.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 21, 2011)

Always comparing new good/great feuds/matches to the past...cant we just enjoy whats been a great and fun run with cena/punk?

Great stuff, over all, really enjoyed MitB, finally got to see it last night, My only real complaint is ADR winning after doing so very very little in the match..


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It is for now...unless WWE can come up with another good one.



Trust me, nothing will surpass it anytime soon.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Shirker & Jove, you owe me.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmvUgu_ghVA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



shirker and jove just got served  

his old theme was great, WHATS UP? 

Cena and punk was a great match, far from the best i've seen, the last destination x had better matches than that one from a wrestling standpoint and not a plot impact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

as big as punk/cena is/was.. it wont be as neraly big as cena/taker.. nothing will, not even rock/cena.. taker is like the final villain to everyone's career.. you going through him means that you've done it all..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 21, 2011)

MitB DVD Cover


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 21, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> MitB DVD Cover



Seeing this, I'm pretty sure Punk signed a WWE deal, or he took a time off and they closed on a future return  I don't see Vince allowing anyone just "win the title" while being called the best in the world (on T-Shirts that can cost up to 500$ on ebay) and take the baby belt with him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2011)

Cena/Punk thing was good but it way overrated. I mean did I just read it was the best match in the past 14 years? Honestly?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> as big as punk/cena is/was.. it wont be as neraly big as cena/taker.. nothing will, not even rock/cena.. taker is like the final villain to everyone's career.. you going through him means that you've done it all..



Rock vs Cena is infinitely bigger than Undertaker vs Cena.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 21, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Cena/Punk thing was good but it way overrated. I mean did I just read it was the best match in the past 14 years? Honestly?



No way  not in the past 14 years, that would be taker vs hbk  or HBK vs Jericho  or HBK VS anyone


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know man. Those Hardcore Holly-Rhyno matches in 2004 drew some pretty big crowds.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Shirker & Jove, you owe me.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmvUgu_ghVA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




Oh, fuck this.... I hate when pop goes prog.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 21, 2011)

My favourite WWE matches of the 2011 so far:

Cena vs Punk MITB
Orton vs Christian OTL
Edge vs Rey vs Kane vs Show vs Drew vs Barret EC
Cena vs Miz vs Morrison ER
Del Rio vs Rey vs Miz vs Kofi vs Truth vs Riley vs Swagger vs Bourne MITB
Cena vs Miz RAW 5/2/2011

Honestly I didn't like HHH vs Taker


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 21, 2011)

To many Cena's up there


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I don't know man. Those Hardcore Holly-Rhyno matches in 2004 drew some pretty big crowds.



They don't hold a candle to Zach Ryder/Ziggler matches though, man let me tell you.

Cena is their main eventer. Of course he's going to have better matches than the other scrubs. I've hated Taker matches a Wrestlemania for a while now. I mean I know they will never let him lose there, so why watch the match?Not like he does incredible stuff anymore. Though his match with HHH was pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Godot (Jul 21, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> To many Cena's up there



People put in more effort when Cena's involved


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 21, 2011)

Godot said:


> People put in more effort when Cena's involved



That's a pretty good point, never saw that like that


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2011)

*"Officer" Colt Cabana becomes new JCW CHAMPION*



> *"Officer" Colt Cabana vs. 2 Tough Tony for the JCW Heavyweight Championship.* Tony hit his finisher and pinned Cabana, but Cabana's new deputy put Cabana's foot on the rope. The ref bumped and the new deputy hit Tony with the Billy stick and woke the ref for a Cabana win. Post-match, the ICP went to the ring with Corporal Robinson and helped Tony up.






Brandon Heat said:


> MitB DVD Cover



Looks kind of bland but it's way better compared to 2010 Summerslam and Fatal 4 Way DVD covers. Those were awful!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

*blinks at other best of the decade choices*  Ppffft, cm/cena had the storyline, the workers, the crowd, and the stage set wonderfully by the rest of the ppv.  Yes.  It is the best.

Also, I hate hbk since like..the 90s so his matches to me are workman, never anything brilliant.  Laughable in a good way, see hogan vs hbk, but nothing that makes me pop like say.... dbd vs ziggles or miz vs jomo to open raw for the year.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2011)

WWWYKI in Art of wrestling this week!



with a brief cameo of our true wwe champion, Cm Punk.

EDIT: and new episode 

[YOUTUBE]N3eC-iXJjZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 21, 2011)

Who do you guys think is the best technical big man right now (above 6'3")?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Who do you guys think is the best technical big man right now (above 6'3")?



Mark Henry  he's awesome


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Who do you guys think is the best technical big man right now (above 6'3")?



Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Also, I hate hbk since like..the 90s so his matches to me are workman, never anything brilliant.  Laughable in a good way, see hogan vs hbk, but nothing that makes me pop like say.... dbd vs ziggles or miz vs jomo to open raw for the year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

SHIT GOING DOWN AT COMIC CON


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

I just saw.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2011)

> He told Punk to give him a call. Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number .



Shit is on now.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

LMAO, Punk is perfection!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Godot (Jul 21, 2011)

BASED PUNK


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 21, 2011)

Just seen the video....Damn. That boy Punk is ON FIRE right now!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

I want CM Punk to adopt me!


----------



## Darc (Jul 21, 2011)

CM Punk is fucking amazing, this guy really has taken over his own lane and has no plans of slowing down.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

wassup with that ryder cabana punk cabal im seeing.  ryder shoulda mentioned them


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 21, 2011)

here
here


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

EDIT: already posted my bad


----------



## Darc (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> here
> here




SWAGGA ATTA 100


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 21, 2011)

Punk has gone God-Level


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Punk has surpassed God-Level




Fixed it...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2011)

ZACK RYDER: WHAT IS  PUNkS POWER LEVEL????!!!!!


COLT CABANA: ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure stephanie has my number


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, this is how you build a feud and a wrestler. 

WWE is finally getting it right. FINALLY after all these years!

That was awesome.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Punk is awesome


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2011)

Meltzer's MITB Ratings



> Smackdown MITB: ****
> Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella: DUD
> Mark Henry vs Big Show: *1/4
> Raw MITB: ***3/4
> ...



I'd give Show/Henry at least two.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2011)

HHH avoiding the Zack Ryder Question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

I couldn't Fight the Fad any Longer


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 21, 2011)

Well HHH wronged him a couple of times and this was the day when he got even. He holds grudges and does not forget. After the jokes HHH said about him, he got his revenge. He is a patient boy. He waits, he waits, he waits, he waits. He is CM Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

@some comments from other sites..

they think its real


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Meltzer's MITB Ratings
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give Show/Henry at least two.



Seriously. It was a decent match, and a lot faster than I would have expected with Mark Henry it in. Scorer must just hate big guys.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Seriously. It was a decent match, and a lot faster than I would have expected with Mark Henry it in. Scorer must just hate big guys.



Meltz has such a hard on for indie and puro it's disgusting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Meltz has such a hard on for indie and puro it's disgusting.



well...Puro is awesome.....

[YOUTUBE]xQOeLClB-kM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2011)

HAHAHAH THAT picture of him holding the belt has the words CHAMP on it.  He unscrewed the name part and put champ in BLING 


Also what is up with all these wrestling sites actually writing articles about HHH really taking over or something.

He took over John Lauranitis job which is Senior Executive Vice President.  He is not CEO, COO, CFO or anything.  He is talent relations.  

He is not taking over day to day operations.  Vince will always have a final say and will always  be aware of whats going on in each television tapings and ppv tapings.  SO the fact that they are believing this whole HHH thing  just makes me think everybody is as stupid as Darth Sidious.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Watta bunch of marks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HAHAHAH THAT picture of him holding the belt has the words CHAMP on it.  He unscrewed the name part and put champ in BLING
> 
> 
> Also what is up with all these wrestling sites actually writing articles about HHH really taking over or something.
> ...



so mad 
so so mad


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HAHAHAH THAT picture of him holding the belt has the words CHAMP on it.  He unscrewed the name part and put champ in BLING
> 
> 
> Also what is up with all these wrestling sites actually writing articles about HHH really taking over or something.
> ...



LOL sorry, but i just gotta ask. Are you talking about that dude from wrestlezone?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys we are a close nit family...no fighting.....
NO FUCKING FIGHTING!


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

What rageking said


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey guys we are a close nit family...no fighting.....
> NO FUCKING FIGHTING!


We are?


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but Tyson finally cut that goofy ass patch he call a hair cut off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> What rageking said



shut up legend before I go legend killer



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> We are?



Yes even you crazy cousin Shadow John cena Replication.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2011)

Cousin? 

More like grandpa


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Not that anyone cares but Tyson finally cut that goofy ass patch he call a hair cut off.


finally


VastoLorDae said:


> shut up legend before I go legend killer
> .


yeah yeah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow replication is a geezard isn't he?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication is older than me and Vasto ages combined.   Like he actually HAD a WWE Ice Cream bar in college.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

You motherfathers are making me feel old, too.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Not that anyone cares but Tyson finally cut that goofy ass patch he call a hair cut off.



So he got rid of the only thing that made him stand out? That was a wise decision. But hey, it's not like he was going anywhere...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Shadow Replication is older than me and Vasto ages combined.   Like he actually HAD a WWE Ice Cream bar in college.


Those things came out when I was like 6 or 7 or at least that's when I remember ever seeing one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

I never got those WWE ice cream things, probably because they were not colorful enough. When ever I was a kid and I saw an Ice Cream truck I'd always get Mario, Sonic or Ninja turtle ice cream.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

i was the ice cream sandwich person


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2011)

I fully remember them, as a little Joveku. They were transcendent. I'd by a pallet of them without hesitation right this instant.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2011)

This would be the only one I'd eat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah i remember getting them from the icecream truck when I was little.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, I wish I was a wrasslin' fan at the time those were out. They look so damn delicious. Though, was the cookie used hard or soft? I hate hard cookies in ice cream sandwiches, cuz the friggin' ice cream behaves like the onion in a poorly made onion ring.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

It was soft cookie dough


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2011)

Aahhhh... that sounds awesome.... 

Anyway, so I was searching for something related to WWE on google, and I came across this site called SEScoops. After reading what I wanted to read, I clicked on an article involving Sin Cara and apparently, judging from the article as well as some of the comments, Cara has (or had) backstage heat.

From who? How? Hell, _why_? The hell did he do? Or is that just misinformation/rumors?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2011)

WWE has officially confirmed that Goldust is the official new trainer for WWE Divas........


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Aahhhh... that sounds awesome....
> 
> Anyway, so I was searching for something related to WWE on google, and I came across this site called SEScoops. After reading what I wanted to read, I clicked on an article involving Sin Cara and apparently, judging from the article as well as some of the comments, Cara has (or had) backstage heat.
> 
> From who? How? Hell, _why_? The hell did he do? Or is that just misinformation/rumors?


Because he came in as the next big thing and he botches ALOT


Shadow said:


> WWE has officially confirmed that Goldust is the official new trainer for WWE Divas........


Thats great


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2011)

I officially need about 16 more to get rid of this red blemish by that idiot Darth Sidious.  


On a side note has Terri Runnels ever pose for playboy?

Cause Cody Rhodes must have been fapping when big bro was doing this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Because he he came in as the next big thing and he botches ALOT



So in essence, they saw him rolling, and in turn, they commenced hating. I feel like there might be more to it than that, but that doesn't sound too far fetched for a sports locker room.

It's probably lame of me to say this on an internet forum now that he's rocketed hard into the mainstream scene, but dammit, I love the song they're using for Sumerslam by Cee-Lo. Everything that man touches turns to gold. Groovy, groovy gold.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

that song is out of place


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps, but I've given all my f--ks to charity


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2011)

Man what the fuck happened to D Lo Brown?!?

He looks like Uncle Phil!!!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Next wrestler that should be rated.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Motherfucking Maven


----------



## urca (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Because he came in as the next big thing and he botches ALOT
> 
> Thats great


 are you serious?
they really need someone like Bill Demott so their matches would be WATCHABLE


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

urca said:


> are you serious?
> they really need someone like Bill Demott so their matches would be WATCHABLE



WWE has Arn Anderson, Steve Keirn, Dusty Rhodes, Sean Morley, Ted Dibiase, Joey Mercury, Mike Rotundo, Dean Malenko, Tony Garea & Ricky Steamboat all hired as main roster Road Agents and trainers for FCW. Not to mention vets like William Regal and all the other 10-20 year vets on their roster to work with the younger guys.

And to whoever said an *entire roster* should change in order to fit with Sin Cara's style, don't be ridiculous. Some bodys just can't move that way.


----------



## urca (Jul 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> WWE has Arn Anderson, Steve Keirn, Dusty Rhodes, Sean Morley, Ted Dibiase, Joey Mercury, Mike Rotundo, Dean Malenko, Tony Garea & Ricky Steamboat all hired as main roster Road Agents and trainers for FCW. Not to mention vets like William Regal and all the other 10-20 year vets on their roster to work with the younger guys.
> 
> And to whoever said an *entire roster* should change in order to fit with Sin Cara's style, don't be ridiculous. Some bodys just can't move that way.


 lol man you messed up,but by the word 'are you serious' i was talking about goldust training the divas.
i dont really give a damn about the 'sin cara issue crap' anyway .


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2011)

@Shirker
Sin Cara's backstage heat was pretty old news but here I go...
After a rocky WWE debut, SmackDown star Sin Cara continues to rub people the wrong way and has been described as "the guy with the biggest target on his back" in the WWE locker room. Sin Cara was a major star in Mexico and is one of WWE's biggest acquisitions in recent years.

Despite the fact that he's a rookie in WWE, he acts like he's an established star in WWE - which nobody likes. One person in particular that is not a fan of Sin Cara (to say the least) is Alberto Del Rio. While there is no real evidence that Del Rio is "out to get" Sin Cara in WWE, the two had heat from their time working together in Mexico and it's no coincidence that Del Rio and Sin Cara were kept on separate brands after the Draft.
____________________________



*Colt Cabana*: Two can play this game @CMPunk The @RealJCW champ is .... Here!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I officially need about 16 more to get rid of this red blemish by that idiot Darth Sidious.
> 
> 
> On a side note has Terri Runnels ever pose for playboy?
> ...



I don't think she has and Cody wasn't even allowed to acknowledge the existance of Goldust or WWF when this kind of stuff was happening due to his father and brother having a strained relationship at best.  That and Dusty was all WcW


----------



## Darc (Jul 22, 2011)

Terri Runnels looked slutty as hell.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Stone Cold is a Joe fan: 





> As the coach of Tough Enough and one of the biggest superstars in the history of the industry, it's safe to say that WWE Hall of Famer "Stone Cold" Steve Austin has an eye for talent.
> 
> In a tweet posted on Thursday night, Austin urges WWE to sign TNA star Samoa Joe when he becomes a free agent and give him a chance to shine:
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2011)

He's clearly drunk.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I don't think she has and Cody wasn't even allowed to acknowledge the existance of Goldust or WWF when this kind of stuff was happening due to his father and brother having a strained relationship at best.  That and Dusty was all WcW



He did acknowledge Goldust multiple times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

i really liked Joe before TNA made him a feint jobber.. its like this:-

Start great Joe story -> undefeated for several weeks -> gets jobbed cleanly for no reason

rinse and repeat..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Stone Cold is a Joe fan:



too bad joe was a dumb shit and resigned with TNA last year


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

is it a 1 year deal?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> @Shirker
> Sin Cara's backstage heat was pretty old news but here I go...
> After a rocky WWE debut, SmackDown star Sin Cara continues to rub people the wrong way and has been described as "the guy with the biggest target on his back" in the WWE locker room. Sin Cara was a major star in Mexico and is one of WWE's biggest acquisitions in recent years.
> 
> Despite the fact that he's a rookie in WWE, he acts like he's an established star in WWE - which nobody likes. One person in particular that is not a fan of Sin Cara (to say the least) is Alberto Del Rio. While there is no real evidence that Del Rio is "out to get" Sin Cara in WWE, the two had heat from their time working together in Mexico and it's no coincidence that Del Rio and Sin Cara were kept on separate brands after the Draft.



I had a hunch it was old news; the article I read was actually about WWE management being pissed at him for discussing his side of the steroids story ("because no one is allowed to _defend_ themselves in this company, you Mexican ingrate!"). The "backstage heat" thing was just referenced to and I got curious.

Anyway, lollockeroom. Cara _is_ established, isn't he? 
... though I suppose I would get kinda steamed too if some famous dude from another country started walking around in my area of employment like he was the s--t. As for Alberto's case, I understand completely. Bad blood is bad blood.

Thanks for the info. I'd +rep you, but I need to spread some around, apparently.


----------



## Darc (Jul 22, 2011)

Joe is pretty cool to me from what I saw, def better then a jobber.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> too bad joe was a dumb shit and resigned with TNA last year



Was he? I mean, did he turn down a WWE deal to sign with TNA? Joe's not getting any younger and he's one of the few guys who gets the premium package as far as contracts go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Was he? I mean, did he turn down a WWE deal to sign with TNA? Joe's not getting any younger and he's one of the few guys who gets the premium package as far as contracts go.



He was once touted as the best int he world, putting up with TNA's BS just for a check is so damn sad


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 22, 2011)

Joe and AJ are like abused wifes that still stay with their husband's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

> -- WWE.com has posted a video ranking the top ten masked wrestlers in history. Those profiled include *Sin Cara*, Psychosis, Vader, Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask, Ultimo Dragon, Mil Mascaras, Mankind, Rey Mysterio and Kane.



sin ca-wait what?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> sin ca-wait what?



He's better than half those guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He's better than half those guys.



not the issue.. isn't he like on verge of being "future endeavored"? why plug him?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadow said:


> WWE has officially confirmed that Goldust is the official new trainer for WWE Divas........



Finally Goldust is getting a push 



Darth Sidious said:


> Joe and AJ are like abused wifes that still stay with their husband's



Joe and AJ could do so much better in wwe, beer money also.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2011)

So many Punk sets by people im sure had no clue who he was before 05


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So many Punk sets by people im sure had no clue who he was before 05



and its a problem because?????


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> and its a problem because?????



It's dissapointing.



Darth Sidious said:


> Joe and AJ are like abused wifes that still stay with their husband's


AJ doesn't have it all that bad, Joe on the other hand needs to come to the E fast. They could use a super heavyweight in the Main Event scene.


In Brightest Day! said:


> Randy Orton isn't good enough to carry AJ Styles' shitty ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's dissapointing.



How come? i personally never knew about ROH,IWC nor TNA till 2007.. actually its really because of punk i knew of them..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2011)

They probably were at 9 and couldn't think of any more so they put Mistico on there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, he is the highest drawing Luchador of the past decade :x.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

where the hell are the Los Conquistadores!?!?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

Samoa Joe was probably one of the best Wrestlers in the World back in 2005. Now he's sloppy, His strikes look like they have all the impact force of a beach ball, he does EVERYTHING at 100 mph (just like Kurt Angle. Ugh) and he's completely directionless in the ring. Nice going there TNA. I personally would sign Joe if I was WWE, but I wouldn't hold it against them if they didn't. It'd take a lot of work to get him back to the worker he was and he's not exactly getting any younger. With that said, his match against Frankie Kazarian at Destination X showed that he may be salvageable.

AJ Styles had potential back in like 2005-2006. He's in his mid 30's now. Eh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

i always thought AJ would make it.. he would be a perfect to go to guy.. might have 1 maybe 2 main event championship runs.. 

and a lot of great matches..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

With all the time he'd need in FCW, I doubt it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

i don't think he'll need "that" much time.. he can already work great matches.. he needs work in his promos though..


----------



## Ceria (Jul 22, 2011)

Personally i think they need to bring all of fortune, Daniels, Kazarian AJ Beer money, get them away from tna and give the group of them a good solid push to wipe up what's left of the corre and punk's nexus group.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> How come? i personally never knew about ROH,IWC nor TNA till 2007.. actually its really because of punk i knew of them..



Im not gonna' shoot anybody in the head for it. I just find it hard to believe one could actually like him that much just by his work in WWE.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He's better than half those guys.



At what? Botching in every match??


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha.

CM Punk is a far better worker now than he was in 2005.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> i don't think he'll need "that" much time.. he can already work great matches.. he needs work in his promos though..



Seeing AJ Styles throw out his entire moveset in every single match he has got old like 3-4 years ago. He does not have 'good' matches, let alone great ones. Theirs far younger versions of him on the Independents, in FCW and on the main roster of the WWE right now.




> Personally i think they need to bring all of fortune, Daniels, Kazarian AJ Beer money, get them away from tna and give the group of them a good solid push to wipe up what's left of the corre and punk's nexus group.



I would agree if this was anywhere from 2004 to 2007. Maybe 08. The boat has sailed for all of these guys long ago.

Let Colt Cabana, Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero, who still have both youth and ability and let them do their thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im not gonna' shoot anybody in the head for it. I just find it hard to believe one could actually like him that much just by his work in WWE.



why? lol.. even if his pre-wwe work is legendary or whatever.. his wwe work should easily be worth getting him so many fans on its own.. 

i personally started liking him when in ECW.. saw his pre-wwe vids and became a fav' of mine..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Seeing AJ Styles throw out his entire moveset in every single match he has got old like 3-4 years ago. He does not have 'good' matches, let alone great ones. Theirs far younger versions of him on the Independents, in FCW and on the main roster of the WWE right now.



you know he doesn't need FCW to tone down his move-set.. he has good charisma and in-ring presence.. plus he's a familiar name from "another" promotion.. 

he'd do fine..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> CM Punk is a far better worker now than he was in 2005.


 Every opinion you have made so far has been both baseless and senseless, im beginning to wonder how serious you actually are.


Khris said:


> why? lol.. even if his pre-wwe work is legendary or whatever.. his wwe work should easily be worth getting him so many fans on its own..
> 
> i personally started liking him when in ECW.. saw his pre-wwe vids and became a fav' of mine..



You make a valid point, i don't think my comment was necessarily geared twords you then.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So many Punk sets by people im sure had no clue who he was before 05



Fuck u i've been a punk fan since he showed up in ECW 

Punk/Joe II = GOAT

EDIT: Punk  isn't less or Greater then he was in 2005

His move set is smaller, but he has better psychology and his matches Flow better


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't see much reason for WWE to sign AJ in 2011. He's getting up there in age and for what he brings to the table there's a ton of young guys who could match him. They already have Justin Gabriel for instance. There was a report that said they were more interested in guys 25 and younger and that's likely so they can groom them for a legit future with the company. Yeah the Kings are 30, but they also have something a lot of guys who are good lack... height.

I mean, that (age) has to be the reason they signed Tyler Black. As cool as his moves tend to be... they already had Morrison and he was established.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> At what? Botching in every match??



No, at wrestling. And yeah, what have you seen maybe 15 of his matches if that? Unlike another guy on that list like Psychosis, Mistico has a good reputation for being very clean with his moves. Considering he is working with people who have only wrestled in FCW prior, him botching since he crossed over is fine. Rey Mysterio JR botched a shitload and he was working with other Luchadors.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> you know he doesn't need FCW to tone down his move-set.. he has good charisma and in-ring presence.. plus he's a familiar name from "another" promotion..
> 
> he'd do fine..


I'm a huge fan of AJ and all, but he's hardly a "familiar name". He could show up Monday on RAW out of the blue and 80% of the crowd will be wondering "Who the hell is that scrub?".

And honestly, the guy's in his mid-30's already and has been working as a spot monkey for years, so that's one leopard that I don't see changing his spots anytime soon. And like Radish already said, they have guys who can do what he does like Gabriel and Evan Bourne, so it'd be pretty pointless.

As for the rest of Fortune: I'd be fine having Beer Money in the WWE personally, but no thanks to Kaz and Daniels.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm a huge fan of AJ and all, but he's hardly a "familiar name". He could show up Monday on RAW out of the blue and 80% of the crowd will be wondering "Who the hell is that scrub?".
> 
> And honestly, the guy's in his mid-30's already and has been working as a spot monkey for years, so that's one leopard that I don't see changing his spots anytime soon. And like Radish already said, they have guys who can do what he does like Gabriel and Evan Bourne, so it'd be pretty pointless.
> 
> As for the rest of Fortune: I'd be fine having Beer Money in the WWE personally, but no thanks to Kaz and Daniels.



I woould kill for a real solid tagteam to show up in wwe instead of the usual sticking of two random dudes who have no storyline together or the big show and someone else


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I woould kill for a real solid tagteam to show up in wwe instead of the usual sticking of two random dudes who have no storyline together or the big show and someone else



Who would they wrestle ?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2011)

> Every opinion you have made so far has been both baseless and senseless, im beginning to wonder how serious you actually are.



I have zero interest in arguing with some internet dweeb who thinks ROH is the best thing since sliced bread because "lol. they can do so many flipz." Stay clear of me, kiddo.




> I woould kill for a real solid tagteam to show up in wwe instead of the usual sticking of two random dudes who have no storyline together or the big show and someone else.



I have to agree. Apparently Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli will be heading to WWE soon, though, so all is well.

I'd also love to see these guys reform on SmackDown:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htYvZy93ngg[/YOUTUBE]


OH YEAH~!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2011)

Apparently Ricflair.com has a store and some of these items are hilarious.

$5k for a replica belt...

$750 for a 5-minute Skype Chat that has to work with Flair's "schedule"

I know people were bidding 500 on the Punk shirt on ebay, but fucking hell...


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> No, at wrestling. And yeah, what have you seen maybe 15 of his matches if that? Unlike another guy on that list like Psychosis, Mistico has a good reputation for being very clean with his moves. Considering he is working with people who have only wrestled in FCW prior, him botching since he crossed over is fine. Rey Mysterio JR botched a shitload and he was working with other Luchadors.



I'd be fine if he wasnt, literally, botching every match, the man couldnt even hit his own finisher correctly. They put the guy with Chavo and he still botched it.

Theres a point where you have to stop blaming the other talent for not being able to handle his style, its not like all of WWE has NEVER wrestled with someone like him before, its not like most havent wrestled around the world before.
I wanted to love the guy, as I'm a big fan of cruiser weights and that style, but hes dont literally nothing but botch match after match.

Any one else have done it half as much as he has, and everyone would have turned on them long ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I have zero interest in arguing with some internet dweeb who thinks ROH is the best thing since sliced bread because "lol. they can do so many flipz." Stay clear of me, kiddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First im a WWE fan first. Second go to a ROH event before you hold negative opinion on it. 


And last i think your the last guy on this forum i need to "stay clear of".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 22, 2011)

ROH :sleepy



> Apparently Ricflair.com has a store and some of these items are hilarious.$5k for a replica belt...$750 for a 5-minute Skype Chat that has to work with Flair's "schedule"I know people were bidding 500 on the Punk shirt on ebay, but fucking hell...



Since i block TNA from my mind Ric is still retired as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2011)

Moving on from irrelevant shit... Mark Henry owns your fucking souls. Discuss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> ROH :sleepy



Please fuck off and die 



























[JK]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Moving on from irrelevant shit... Mark Henry owns your fucking souls. Discuss.



well looks like someone else's ass is about to be kicked.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

Indy CM Punk Montage!

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DvDztAz8YA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iai-YhIw4Ak[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXAs_nS_lvM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qoiReTpmo0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdRo9JsfBZM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMG9KGqreCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 23, 2011)

lol i just saw Orton botch the announce table. Roflmao. And then tries to play it off. No Orton you can't fool us. We all saw the "oh shit" look on your face when you slipped and the table turned over. 

I'm guessing this is what Triple H will mail to Vince?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Indy CM Punk Montage!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



not bad but i can do better 

[YOUTUBE]cZGgh4N6U10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QdklAzIxRgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet shit did u make that?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2011)

Picture is missing S.E.S masked Punk. As short it was, I really digged it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2011)

nah found it


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsSn5LT5CsI[/YOUTUBE]

And this video lasted longer than Scotty Goldman's WWE Career.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> not bad but i can do better
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cZGgh4N6U10[/YOUTUBE]



Mine was more humorous D:


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

lol Punk looked like a troll in his first picture. How old was he there? 18?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Moving on from irrelevant shit... Mark Henry owns your fucking souls. Discuss.



Hold that thought. Gotta go and pay my air bill.
Jeebus, his rates have gotten outrageous lately



Skill Hunter said:


> lol i just saw Orton botch the announce table. Roflmao. And then tries to play it off. No Orton you can't fool us. We all saw the "oh shit" look on your face when you slipped and the table turned over.



Saw that, laughed hardily 

An easy mistake to make though. There's a reason superstars are pretty stationary on top of the tables, selling being visibly dazed is a death sentence with those monitor holes.... 

Watched Smackdown about an hour ago. Best show in weeks. Bryan announcing his cash in date really surprised me. With so much time before the big show, the rivalry possibilities have gotten me pretty exited. Also, I though Christian was the only guy Orton had a good flow with, but his match with Kane was awesome.


So, yeah, I'm just gonna steal this....


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

Smackdown is never "great" without CODY RHODES!!!!1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkEqgnEDI20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Smackdown is *ALWAYS *"great" without CODY RHODES!!!!1



Fixed for you

Side note: is it bad iam starting to like Heath Slater, i mean he still sounds like an inbred hick on the mic, but his look is pretty good now with the long tights and his Ring skills are getting to an above average level [he probably has the best Spine buster Ive seen since Double A]


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fixed for you
> 
> Side note: is it bad iam starting to like Heath Slater, i mean he still sounds like an inbred hick on the mic, but his look is pretty good now with the long tights and his Ring skills are getting to an above average level [he probably has the best Spine buster Ive seen since Double A]



:[ How dare you! Cody is great D:

I never really hated the guy in-ring ability, but god he's annoying.
And erm..
"One Man Rock Band" that shit will never catch on... give it a rest :<


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> :[ How dare you! Cody is great D:
> 
> I never really hated the guy in-ring ability, but god he's annoying.
> And erm..
> "One Man Rock Band" that shit will never catch on... give it a rest :<



If "WOO WOO WOO" can catch on any thing can


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, CM Punk @comic con is just awesome...he is simply the best in ring performer/charismatic/mic speaker in the business today! No one could have pulled this angle better than Punk! Aside from that, Christian is doing a great heel job on smackdown!


----------



## FearTear (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow that hurts


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Back to the midcard, fella.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

Why can't they both be top heel D:


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 23, 2011)

Did he even botch in the Money in the Bank?



> Theres a point where you have to stop blaming the other talent for not being able to handle his style, its not like all of WWE has NEVER wrestled with someone like him before, its not like most havent wrestled around the world before.


No, they haven't lol. If you mean literally, like they've wrestled in stadiums in Australia or something, then sure but what does that have to do with working a Lucha Libre style? You're seriously trying to tell me that guys like Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Ted Dibiase, Kofi Kingston actually know those sequences? They've never wrestled in Mexico before. 



> I wanted to love the guy, as I'm a big fan of cruiser weights and that style, but hes dont literally nothing but botch match after match.
> 
> Any one else have done it half as much as he has, and everyone would have turned on them long ago.


 So you're basing his entire career off of what, 4 months of his work? Then laughing at him being put on a top ten when guys who are mediocre like Kane are on it? That makes sense.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why can't they both be top heel D:



Christian says no.

Besides Sheamus is turning face.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 23, 2011)

Funny how Bryan barely speaks on the E but when he does he always makes a positive impact.

Oh and Sheamus deserves a title shot asap. The guy has been just great.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Funny how Bryan barely speaks on the E but when he does he always makes a positive impact.
> 
> Oh and Sheamus deserves a title shot asap. The guy has been just great.



Would love to see another Sheamus and Bryan match.  They work pretty well together


----------



## FearTear (Jul 23, 2011)

So, let's speculate about who will be the champion Bryan have to face at Wrestlemania.

I go with... Sheamus (I dare the WWE booking team to make this a dark match again!)


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk will probably return to face the WWE Champion at Mania.

Bryan will face WHC, but what about the Royal Rumble winner? I suppose if they really wanted to erase a certain triple threat moment...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 23, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Back to the midcard, fella.



and take alberto del rios with you. 

seriously, the money in the bank's should be like the hardcore belt, winnable at anytime anyplace, even in the john.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUxuDL2AMLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> and take alberto del rios with you.
> 
> seriously, the money in the bank's should be like the hardcore belt, winnable at anytime anyplace, even in the john.


i thought it was


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUxuDL2AMLs[/YOUTUBE]



LOL! Botchamania's status...


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Did he even botch in the Money in the Bank?
> 
> No, they haven't lol. If you mean literally, like they've wrestled in stadiums in Australia or something, then sure but what does that have to do with working a Lucha Libre style? You're seriously trying to tell me that guys like Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Ted Dibiase, Kofi Kingston actually know those sequences? They've never wrestled in Mexico before.
> 
> So you're basing his entire career off of what, 4 months of his work? Then laughing at him being put on a top ten when guys who are mediocre like Kane are on it? That makes sense.



Yea, I'm willing to bet a lot of them have wrestled in mexico, even with out that, I'm willing to bet hes not the first of his style to wrestle with them.

What hes done in this past means nothing right now, what matters is what hes doing now, and thats a lot of screwing up.
Even if none of them have EVER seen that style before, the man had the same botches with Chavo...are you gonna try and tell me that even Chavo doesnt know his style?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2011)

So I listened to the Pro Wrestling Report prime time today. 

They pride themselves in only reporting credible stories and rumors. 

David Herro wrongly predicted that CM would lose. But he's saying that after conversatiosn with WWE link, that was used as a tool to put the spotlight on Vince and H. It was basically a set up for Vince stepping aside. 

Either way the fans got what they want. And I think WWE would be stupid, especially with overall lower ratings this year, to NOT see that we want more Punk esque material...not PG.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

I think that if WWE is smart they would keep teasing us with Punk mini moments until his eventual return.  

The same way WCW did that Sting angle with NWO where he would just show up for two seconds or have punk segments where he does anti-wwe promos.  Then we get a big big match at either survivor series.

But then again who are we kidding here............how often do the WWE Brass actually listen to us or do something that makes TOTAL Sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I think that if WWE is smart they would keep teasing us with Punk mini moments until his eventual return.
> 
> The same way WCW did that Sting angle with NWO where he would just show up for two seconds or have punk segments where he does anti-wwe promos.  Then we get a big big match at either survivor series.
> 
> But then again who are we kidding here............how often do the WWE Brass actually listen to us or* do something that makes TOTAL Sense.*



Usually the same time people bitch that they're "predictable"


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk just returned to the indies to cut a promo.

This is madness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Punk just returned to the indies to cut a promo.
> 
> This is madness.



Madness?

THIS IS PUUUUNK!



Nightclub promoter contract


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk really loves wrestling.  He breathes it, eats it and shits it out with something awesome.   What did you expect for Punk to just sit around and do nothing?  Although I was hoping he would rather see him cut a promo on a good indy promotion like Dragongate, New Japan and ESPECIALLY ROH.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

just when you thought it couldn't get better.. Punk = kick ass storyline..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah but to me they make the storyline look like it is taking a back burner to their predictable shit.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 23, 2011)

This is probably the most radical plot i've seen in a long time, i hope punk keeps it up.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Either way the fans got what they want. And I think WWE would be stupid, especially with overall lower ratings this year, to NOT see that we want more Punk esque material...not PG.


The whole thing is still "PG", don't see where people are getting that it isn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Goldust set.. you win :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

We got a vid


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Goldust Rating.........go go go go go go go


----------



## Ceria (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> Goldust set.. you win :33



thanks, took me a while to make.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope this leads to Punk carrying around the WWE title at indie shows in barns and bars 

Plus is anyone else feeling that WWE might be building him as the next big thing?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I hope this leads to Punk carrying around the WWE title at indie shows in barns and bars
> 
> Plus is anyone else feeling that WWE might be building him as the next big thing?



I've considered that possibility for a while now, they're staging him to become the next big superstar but going at it an entirely different way.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 24, 2011)

This plot goes above and beyond anything we've seen thus far, from DX or NWO's anti-ownership plots never have we seen a wrestler appear to quit while having the title and keeps showing up random places and confronting current wwe officials like triple-h. if it was a true quitting situation he would have been on impact last week.

Time will tell if it's a legitimate quit or if it's just another angle.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 24, 2011)

The AAW Promo is just Punk congratulating a Indy guy who has cerebral palsy and is an actual wrestler.  He lost to Colt Cabana bu heartfelt promo by Cabana who decided to drag punk into it.

So I think this was not staged by Punk or WWE  so lets not blow the AAW video out of proportion.  He didnt have the WWE Belt he was in Chicago to support Colt.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This plot goes above and beyond anything we've seen thus far, from DX or NWO's anti-ownership plots never have we seen a wrestler appear to quit while having the title and keeps showing up random places and confronting current wwe officials like triple-h. if it was a true quitting situation he would have been on impact last week.
> 
> Time will tell if it's a legitimate quit or if it's just another angle.


Brian Pillman(though he wasn't a champion when he quit WCW and showed up in ECW before ending up in the WWF).


----------



## Ceria (Jul 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Brian Pillman(though he wasn't a champion when he quit WCW and showed up in ECW before ending up in the WWF).



I don't even know who that is. i started out watching wcw and didn't watch a lot of wwe until much later on when wcw started sucking.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2011)

When did you start watching WCW? '97?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I hope this leads to Punk carrying around the WWE title at indie shows in barns and bars
> 
> Plus is anyone else feeling that WWE might be building him as the next big thing?



Sure they are  Most likely Punk is signed by the WWE and only a few people know about it (so the internet cannot update us). Also, they see they have a limited main event players, and Punk is the best promo guy right now!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 24, 2011)

i started wrestling around the time when the wolfpac was just konan nash sting and luger. that's the earliest time i remember. i don't remember seeing goldberg beat raven but i remember watching the night he became champ.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, so '98, then. That explains it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2011)

i started watching in 98 too


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The whole thing is still "PG", don't see where people are getting that it isn't.



"PG" as in the story lines associated with this period of wrestling (imbalance goofy and "whole package" characters, Super Cena etc), not just the rating.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's still "PG".


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2011)

Does it matter ?

All I said was that fans got what they want from that storyline.

Punk was raw ad realistic, and not like other pg characters. It's PG, but for a night, fans that wanted that kind of presentation won : ).


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2011)

I think he was implying that PG doesn't correlate to the childish characteristics and bad storylines that have plagued WWE until recently. It wasn't bad cuz it was PG, it was bad because it was bad. Such characteristics can be (and actually were) present even when the show had a more mature rating. Take Kane's entire character when he was buddying up with Rocky and Hogan, for instance.

But yeah, all that aside, the direction they've been taking is quite preferable, and I hope to see more of it. The fact that they're giving Danielson a title match at WM is already a good sign that they're gonna continue trying some new stuff. Even if he loses, the fact that he has the match at all bodes well.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I think he was implying that PG doesn't correlate to the childish characteristics and bad storylines that have plagued WWE until recently.



But that's what I meant Shirker. Recently, WWE has been messed up by the PG characters. Punk is the alternative.

Do you guys think Bryan would do well without script?
Definitely agree about him and WM next year.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2011)

The "PG" characters didn't mess up the WWE, the bad writing did. Also, we don't even know if this Punk stuff is actually going to draw yet, so people need to simmer the fuck down already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

So, I'm back from Comic con. I was there when CM Punk showed up. Hunter had to carry him during that promo while he botched taking the belt out of his backpack. 

You can also see me in the video.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

The ones visible in the video were most archetype mark-nerds possible.



I knew you were one of them before I even knew you went.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> The ones visible in the video were most archetype mark-nerds possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were one of them before I even knew you went.



You're just mad because CM Punk blended in so well with the crowd.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're just mad because CM Punk blended in so well with the crowd.



Not only am I the ain'test of the ain't-mad, I noticed that instantly and was elated.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The "PG" characters didn't mess up the WWE, the bad writing did. Also, we don't even know if this Punk stuff is actually going to draw yet, so people need to simmer the fuck down already.



This 

Storylines aren't shit because of PG, they're shit cause the writers are idiots


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

Like I would be participating in a CM Punk chant anyway. 

Bret Hart was also there, btw. He called his action figure a doll and everyone in the room gasped.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a dude wearing a Steve Blake jersey without an undershirt. I don't see anybody.

Are you sure you were there?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm looking for a dude wearing a Steve Blake jersey without an undershirt. I don't see anybody.
> 
> Are you sure you were there?



You have an extremely high opinion of me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You have an extremely high opinion of me.



#5 on your back, #1 in my heart.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Like I would be participating in a CM Punk chant anyway.
> 
> Bret Hart was also there, btw. He called his action figure a doll and everyone in the room gasped.



 
At least the interview he did was good.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2011)

I know they are probably already in the final stages (physicals and finalizing any outstanding obligations) but Claudio just dropped the PWG title to Steen. That's gotta mean they are FCW bound soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

so i changed my holiday from friday to monday for the 2nd consecutive week, so i could watch raw live.. i hope i wont be disappointed


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually this angle outdoes nwo and dx, cuz they were just playing around in the system where they could not or would not be fired.  Punk sees the system as corrupt and in a sense breaking down, wants nothing to do with it until changes take place.  THAT'S why this is better.  Could be done without a single  edgy word and would still work.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Who brought up the NWO or DX? DX wasn't even an angle to begin with.

And seriously, this will never touch the original NWO angle, that's just flat out wanking right there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 25, 2011)

Could you really call the nWo plot an angle though? Where is the "intersection" in that entire series? There was never a real climax to it.


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

Why were there two different NWOs? I never kept up with WCW that much but did Nash defect and create his own?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see why not. I've always thought Sting beating Hogan at Starrcade was the climax of the original NWO angle. Everything that happened afterwards I personally disregard.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> Why were there two different NWOs? I never kept up with WCW that much but did Nash defect and create his own?


After Sting beat Hogan to win the vacant WCW World Title, there was a lot of bickering between Nash, Hogan, and Savage. After Hogan and Nash beat Piper and The Giant at Spring Stampede '98, Hogan attacked Nash, and Nash helped Savage beat Sting in the main for the World Title. 

Hogan and Savage had a title match on Nitro after the PPV in which Nash powerbombed Hulk and put Randy on-top of him only for Bret to come out, clock Nash with the title belt and roll them over to where Hogan was pinning Macho to win the match and the title. Next Nitro, Nash, Savage, and Konnan came out with the red and black shirts calling themselves the Wolfpac and Hogan's side kept the black/white while calling themselves NWO Hollywood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 25, 2011)

latino world odah da best


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> After Sting beat Hogan to win the vacant WCW World Title, there was a lot of bickering between Nash, Hogan, and Savage. After Hogan and Nash beat Piper and The Giant at Spring Stampede '98, Hogan attacked Nash, and Nash helped Savage beat Sting in the main for the World Title.
> 
> Hogan and Savage had a title match on Nitro after the PPV in which Nash powerbombed Hulk and put Randy on-top of him only for Bret to come out, clock Nash with the title belt and roll them over to where Hogan was pinning Macho to win the match and the title. Next Nitro, Nash, Savage, and Konnan came out with the red and black shirts calling themselves the Wolfpac and Hogan's side kept the black/white while calling themselves NWO Hollywood.



Then it ended with the stupid finger poke of doom.  Which makes no sense as if the whole storyline was to give the title back to hogan then why didn't they get back together when hogan was champion before losing to Goldberg.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

True, this is an angle those were stables that were just acting out.  And NWO was fucking stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2011)

NWO was the fucking SHIT up until 1999. All that multiple NWOs and whatnot ruined it. And WWF didn't make it any better with how they booked it in 2002. But when NWO first arrived in 96?....man that shit was bonkers!!!!! Hogan, Hall and Nash invading WCW was and still is the coolest thing that's ever happened in pro wrestling to date.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> True, this is an angle those were stables that were just acting out.  And NWO was fucking stupid.


No, the NWO was definitely an angle at first and should've been resolved after Sting finally came back and beat Hogan at Starrcade. DX was just a straight up stable with no angle being the basis for it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> latino world odah da best






Nemesis said:


> Then it ended with the stupid finger poke of doom.  Which makes no sense as if the whole storyline was to give the title back to hogan then why didn't they get back together when hogan was champion before losing to Goldberg.


Eh, it was more like they were legitimately feuding to begin with, but then made up and decided to try and make an "elite" version of the group because both Hogan and Nash were threatened by Goldberg's dominance. At least, that's what *I've* always seen it as, even though it was still horrendously stupid.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 25, 2011)

Today's Raw will have 

The Miz vs Rey Mysterio for the WWE Championship.


Today's Raw should be good.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> NWO was the fucking SHIT up until 1999. All that multiple NWOs and whatnot ruined it. And WWF didn't make it any better with how they booked it in 2002. But when NWO first arrived in 96?....man that shit was bonkers!!!!! Hogan, Hall and Nash invading WCW was and still is the coolest thing that's ever happened in pro wrestling to date.



When they booked it again it had vast potential, to be the one threat against flair's activities. Their biggest mistake was losing hogan to him becoming a babyface again, and allowing others to join, when it should have stayed the 3 of them and maybe shawn michaels and HHH but absolutely no x-pac.





yeah raw tonight should crown a new champion, unless Punk returns and fucks their shit up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

One Warrior Nation was fucking awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2011)

KOW Are Coming to the WWE its official




KINGS REIGN SUPREME


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> KOW Are Coming to the WWE its official
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... til HHH Pedigrees them all at the same time in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Vtwdozi-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

Since i have no idea who they are, i'm more interested in the son of scott hall, i hope he can revive razor ramon, 

that's one more for the good guys


----------



## Sarun (Jul 25, 2011)

an hour and 29 minutes for Raw and 4 posts to 1k.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> KOW Are Coming to the WWE its official
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suddenly the tag-team division became relevant to my interests.


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone have a stream for tonights raw?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Watch this turn into strike three for Haitch


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Won't be buying into any hopes of a tag division (building one around them means about as much as Helms saying he's the longest CW champ ever) but hopefully they succeed and have a good career.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Heard from ewrestlingnews that the WWE championship match will start RAW tonight. Awesome. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Also, we don't even know if this Punk stuff is actually going to draw yet, so people need to simmer the fuck down already.



All I was saying was that it did. Nothing wrong with being excited about that night. I actually said in that post that the storyline looks as if it's going in another direction, but Punk fans at least got that night.

And I refuse to be calm   .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

had a terrible night already.. this better be fuckin worth my day off


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

t minus 2 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

same belt?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

The REAL President is going to be more entertaining than this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Same belt? sigh


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

^You can't say you didn't know this was gonna happen...

We all know who's gonna win :>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

cm punk interference pl0x :33


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish there was a new belt.

But I was thinking about something and had a Captain obvious moment...I guess the vince mcmahon character began with a screwjob and ended with a failed one.

But they should have got a new belt. I wonder how much money they make off of replicas etc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Same shit spinner belt


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

Question, if Punk was supposed to take the belt with him, how is there still a WWE title belt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

perfect opportunity to change the belt as well


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> perfect opportunity to change the belt as well



I know. what a wasted...


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Question, if Punk was supposed to take the belt with him, how is there still a WWE title belt?



They make new ones?
If you ever saw Batista on MTV Cribs he display his titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> They make new ones?
> If you ever saw Batista on MTV Cribs he display his titles.



technically there shouldn't be.. the copyrights and namebrand of "WWE Championship" all belong to punk cuz he's the champion..


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Who are you guys putting your money on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

little rey rey.. as much as i hate for it to happen(another feud with del rio ).. though miz wouldn't be a bad choice..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully Punk shows up and takes them both out


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this the first time Miz wearing that brown attire?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hopefully Punk shows up and takes them both out



Yeah I am hoping that too..


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz is raping this match, he should win, tho I expect Rey to pull a BS win out his ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

i just realized.. miz looks much more better working with a guy who's smaller than him..


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Obvious win is obvious


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonder where they are going with this...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

Now Rio cashes in?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Yawwwwwwwwn.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

oh fucking hell


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

So damn lame, PLEASE SAVE US ALBERTO!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

oh wow. Here we go!

This makes sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

DESTINY TIME


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw this coming...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

rios got owned like the chickenshit he is


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

For fuck sakes WWE, what are you doing with Del Rio


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

rio will be swaggarized


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

Well that was a let down...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this gonna be Del Rio's new gimmick? Trying to cash in the contract for a title and failing to actually get the match started?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Man I saw this a mile away. The hell.... where is my CM Punk?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> For fuck sakes WWE, what are you doing with Del Rio



hopefully he'll lose to someone more worthy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

just of this:-

WWE Champ - Miz, hated by IWC
Technical WWE Champ - Punk, loved by IWC

would be something to build up upon


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Heard from ewrestlingnews that the WWE championship match will start RAW tonight. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to cut out the reply that was actually directed to what you were talking about.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> For fuck sakes WWE, what are you doing with Del Rio



You expect him to ACTUALLY successfully cashes in this soon..?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the IWC liked Miz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

not sure myself


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

ADR got bitched.  It was lolsome, but that powerbomb was atleast sweet.  King doesn't even sound sincere.  "the perserverance of rey"  deadpan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha cheesy scene.. lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Why was the heels celebrating too :|

Sad promo :[


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Riley with a bottle of champagne?

Didn't he learn his lesson already?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

The same stupid belt d'oh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

beth huggin the new champ 

SLUT!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

that powerbomb should have sealed it, miz should be awesome right now


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE YOU POP AGAIN D:.
anyway guyz any non-laggy-stream?
i have one but it has no commentary
this is it : here


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

watching it on usa, sorry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

off-topic: Final Destination making a death-scene about eye surgery 
*gulp*
whats scary is that i had one


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> off-topic: Final Destination making a death-scene about eye surgery
> *gulp*
> whats scary is that i had one



Yeah me too makes you glad to have it done before you saw that preview


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Remixed Ziggler's Theme :[


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat Perfection remix.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Dolf's new theme up in this bitch!

NOT FIGHTING KOFI UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler has a new theme?
his new theme is awesome :33.


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

Dolph got a hard new beat.

INB4HORRIBLEVICKIEJOKESFROMKING



Totitos said:


> Riley with a bottle of champagne?
> 
> Didn't he learn his lesson already?



LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Way to cut out the reply that was actually directed to what you were talking about.



Didn't bother including it because it's merely a difference of opinion. I believe in part, challenges the WWE faces are right are PG esque business strategies, which include simple, heavily scripted characters. The writers have their hands tied behind their back given the business model they have to work with; I don't think it's particuarly fair to blame them when there are limitations to what they can do.

But Punk, according to the Pro Wrestling Report, was given bullet points and told to include a little bit of his own material since there was a 7 second delay.  Sorry for the miscommunication if you thought I was talking about appropriateness of content. I wasn't.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

no cole, a win for bourne should give him the title not a title shot,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

remixed ziggler theme :33


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> off-topic: Final Destination making a death-scene about eye surgery
> *gulp*
> whats scary is that i had one





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah me too makes you glad to have it done before you saw that preview




Lucky hopefully by the time I get it I forget lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah me too makes you glad to have it done before you saw that preview



still.. makes you wonder :S

not to mention my sis is thinking about it :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Lucky hopefully by the time I get it I forget lol



yeah 

kinda shitty to bring these things up.. not to mention put it in a preview every 15 minutes


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL.  "Follow THAT."


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

KEITH STONE!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

>>Glances over at Raw

>>Keith Stone bit

>>Back to Avatar fangasming


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Match of the year candidate right here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

glad i stayed and watched


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Eve knows what she's doing...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

Why does Melina have to cover herself up now? Like wtf girl lose the all black shit.

Eve looking right.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a sexual Match. Cant go wrong with the diva's


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Well the Divas have gone back to what they do best, borderline pornography

Not that i mind


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Is the big anouncement gonna be JoMo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

troof/trips segment.. needed sound and probably 15 minutes of air-time


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Well the Divas have gone back to what they do best, borderline pornography
> 
> Not that i mind



True That.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually anticipating Triple H's announcement.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

time to play the game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H time.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

The Game. Im Ready to Play.


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H Impersonating Christian's peep stance


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

urca said:


> Triple H Impersonating Christian's peep stance


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

whoa, what the heck


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice job Triple H.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

John vs. Rey?

Do you guys think...


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

yo WTF?cena didnt get cheated,unless its a heel turn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow fucking lame. damn it


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting reaaaally tired of Cena.


----------



## Jade (Jul 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> John vs. Rey?
> 
> Do you guys think...


They couldn't possibly...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Trolling us Triple H.


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

LMFAO @ Cole's reaction to JR returning


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am not going to be even.... Triple H trolled me for a second I though it was CM Punk. Damn it. >__>


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

jr is back.  i had the speech on mute til now.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

NOT CM PUNK OR JERICHO??? but JR even lamer than cena tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

where's mah Y2J?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Good ole JR  wish they would have brought him back for the Punk-Cena match


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H,Why Do you Troll me?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

BAWH GOD BUSINESS JUST PICKED UP!


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

Cole leaving!?!?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Goodbye Cole.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Not exactly a smooth delivery from Cole here...


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Biggest Trololo of 2011


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Cole meltdown.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cena wins again


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 25, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

This is turning pretty awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is so fucking lame... meh..... >_>


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Goodbye Cole


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

punk and cole will start a stable.. gonna be epic


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck.  Truth is about to get fucking buried.  HARD.

Racist hard.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

lets see, cole vs swagger.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

That was pretty entertaining :>


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

lol @ this exchange .___.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H is gonna get got.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

I knew it hit the fan


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

MY BODY IS NOT READY!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

JOHNS BODY IS THO

AND SO IS THAT HAIR


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

JOMO!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess Trips thinks Morrison could kick somebody's ass.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Jove is gonna get got.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

hhh stole the show


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

This has turned Lame. Just.....i am Disappoint Game. *Turns it off*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Morrison is going to hurt that neck again if he keeps botching Starship Pain.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

SO apparently they are going to completely ignore CM Punk as if he never existed lol.

Poor WWE you're going back to your old ways.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> SO apparently they are going to completely ignore CM Punk as if he never existed lol.
> 
> Poor WWE you're going back to your old ways.



Just wait for it :>

"Keith Stone has appeared on WWE TV more then half of the roster."
lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

promo was "meh" to be honest.. important issues like cm punk and vince didn't get presented..

and no significant change


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at dat belly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

King of Kings.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

triple cole


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

He did not just do what i think he just did.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Cole can't spray water. Stop it. Stop this hilarity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

cole just buried the game


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG YES RYDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

WOOO WOOO WOOO!


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Did not see that coming!!!!11


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

RYDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryder's second match on Raw this year. :WOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

botch


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO that was it????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

i want cena to win just i wanna join in the bitching


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

So it was like  Cena holds the title (LETS GIVE PUNK THE BELT IN HOPING HE RESIGNS WITH US AGAIN......OH SHIT HE DIDN'T) So lets make it seem like Cena never lost the belt.  Yep.....Good Idea WWE Writer!.....Awww Thanks.  It's what I get paid to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

i miss cole already


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted Ricardo to say Peso en el Banco......


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

I am beginning to think dorito is the bastard son of JBL and Rick Martel


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

so im not the only one.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

anybody putting their money on cena to recapture the belt tonight?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

jbl should come back and show alberto how its done


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Check it out



+



ll



Makes you think


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahahah .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 25, 2011)

So many mixed feelings on ADR, reminds me of Swagger a while back...Can't be a good sign.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

THE CHAMPION COMES OUT FIRST!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

HERE B4 THE CENA FANS COME HERE TO GLOAT


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THE CHAMPION COMES OUT FIRST!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!!



i thought the same thing, rey doesn't even get last entrance?


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So many mixed feelings on ADR, reminds me of Swagger a while back...Can't be a good sign.


 he gotta do a segment with something special next week :/.
speaking of which,i dont really remember when was the last time he actually had a segment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

why am i not excited for this? 
hell, i wasn't even excited for rey/miz.. miz just sucked me in..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Introducing Rey as the "current" WWE Champion.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 25, 2011)

Welp, here we go.

Rey won't even get to hold a title for as long as Christian did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

we should realize from now.. if there's no shenanigans in this match, cena will win cleanly


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

its not that often where the referee is taller than the champion.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Introducing Rey as the "current" WWE Champion.



I guess Better than introducing him as "the guy Cena will win the title from tonight"


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

those cm punk chants

EDIT: lol nevermind.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope somebody interferes


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a pretty good match lol


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

MY LEFT KNEE.. wait what?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

-Facepalm-


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

CM WHO?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Rey Took that move Wrong. just Nasty. anyway, Cena Champ again? FUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

RAPADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHAHHA, oh wow.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

CMMMMMMM PUNK!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

fuck yes fuck yes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG CHAMP VS CHAMP.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Insta-boner


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk showing up doesn't make up for Cena winning the title from Rey the same night he fucking won it


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

That Crowd is Horrible. How are they not cheering there Fucking guts out?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny timing, there. It's like Ghost was waiting for the exact instant he could sign in and post about Cena's win. Funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

CM PUNK FUCK YEA


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

DOES THIS MEAN I CAN BUY HIS SHIRT?!


----------



## Cooli (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol. Future face off for who has the real title?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

THANK YOU BASED PUNK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

We all know who Jove likes the most in this thread.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Summerslam rematch set.


----------



## urca (Jul 25, 2011)

> DOES THIS MEAN I CAN BUY HIS SHIRT?!


that'd be a kick in the gut for everyone who bought the new CM Punk shirt for a price over 500$


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

if i was there i would have screamed until my throat was sore


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

ALTHOUGH I DON'T LIKE PUNK COMING OUT TO CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> That Crowd is Horrible. How are they not cheering there Fucking guts out?



Because it's Virginia


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Summerslam rematch set.



Hell yeah 

@Master: Hmmmm,of Course!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> ALTHOUGH I DON'T LIKE PUNK COMING OUT TO CULT OF PERSONALITY



His fire no longer burns always.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Lol. Future face off for who has the real title?



technically it was always punk.. and now that punk's back, officially its him.. those title wins were filler/fodder wins.. they don't count.. 

though about punk coming back, i hope that punk knew about trips taking over, so he signed vince's contract at the last minute, and just showed it now.. rendering trips helpless.. would be a good twist.. 

or maybe, stephanie did have his number and signed him


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

So two champions?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> ALTHOUGH I DON'T LIKE PUNK COMING OUT TO CULT OF PERSONALITY





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> His fire no longer burns always.





we'll have to adapt.. i still have it as my ringtone though


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H delivered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

now that punk's back, i will call it now..

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk Wrestlemania 28.. 

problem rock/cena?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Triple H delivered.



You were expecting otherwise?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

so...those guys that bouhgt those 300 dollar shirts feel dumb.  Hm, maybe i shoulda gone.

Really wonder where it goes from here though.  And why didn't zack tweet about having a match on raw tonight?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2011)

the Reactions on the net or eye roll worthy

but fuck if i didn't mark for the cult of Personality


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> now that punk's back, i will call it now..
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk Wrestlemania 28..
> 
> problem rock/cena?



No...because no one in their right mind would want to see that match.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 25, 2011)

lol thought that was funny.

Now time to work on my new CM set...


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Wasn't Cult of Personality his ROH's theme ?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena enters reign #11. Only 6 more to go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wasn't Cult of Personality his ROH's theme ?



Twas the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No...because no one in their right mind would want to see that match.



didn't follow the sarcasm 

i think a lot people would want to see that 


already digging cult of personality


----------



## Death Note (Jul 25, 2011)

Cult of Personality fits him a lot better, now that is.

Even though having Killswitch Engage as a theme song was pretty badass. lol.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone tell me the name of CM Punk new Theme now? T_T


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Someone tell me the name of CM Punk new Theme now? T_T



Living Colour - Cult Of Personality


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

wow, great episode for sure tonight.

and new CM Punk reminds me of Daniel Bryan..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2011)

Death Note said:


> SHOP RULE: I only take requests for wrestling sets.
> 
> His theme now is "Cult Of Personality" by Living Colour



dooo eeet :33


still no new shirt of wweshop... should i wait for it.. or go with an old one?

i want "best in the world" written on the back though


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2011)

If the date remains on those shirts... hilariously funny to whoever bought theirs off ebay.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2011)

Merge the belts into one brand new belt that isn't ugly as fuck or look like a toy.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

and yes they finally started to boost Zack Ryder. bout time.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAA This video is awesome just because Danielson said RAWR HAHAHAHAHAHA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Vtwdozi-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait so let me guess. CM Punk said: What is that? look mine has my name, your says nothing! Lmao..


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like he found a guy who engraves plates


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HAHAHAHAHAA This video is awesome just because Danielson said RAWR HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Vtwdozi-Q[/YOUTUBE]



Shawn Michaels and Roderick Strong getting buried?

I'll follow you till the end of days, DBD.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2011)

Cult of Personality


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

so.....this aint too soon?


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> so.....this aint too soon?



The sooner the better?
More build-up time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2011)

What does it matter? Mark Henry is going to kill everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What does it matter? Mark Henry is going to kill everyone.



mark henry should be built up to face cena at some point.. the guy's the hottest thing on smackdown right now..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys.. must watch

While the missus was pregnant even.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 26, 2011)

Mysterio,ADR and Cena put good wrestling this nite.

Kinda disappointed with Ryder,is just me or he can't put his you tube magic on the ring by himself ? let him have his dad and the Big O has manager and enforcer that would be awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Mysterio,ADR and Cena put good wrestling this nite.
> 
> Kinda disappointed with Ryder,is just me or he can't put his you tube magic on the ring by himself ? let him have his dad and the Big O has manager and enforcer that would be awesome.


 how did you feel about the two champs in the same ring? "CM Punk is the real champ tho" and I dunno. I didn't pay too much mind to Ryder match.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 26, 2011)

CM PUNK is great.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> how did you feel about the two champs in the same ring? "CM Punk is the real champ tho" and I dunno. I didn't pay too much mind to Ryder match.



The only champion there was Punk , Cena just beat a exhausted Mysterio,  he looked like a bitch right there at Punk side.

It was a decent RAW , just Jomo and Ryder were kinda disappointing...yes I know they didn't have real matches but something was...well dunno just meh.

Btw anon GM didn't sent a message this night!, he gonna disappear out of the blue? I hope, HHH is a improvement over that laptop.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2011)

Reigning Florida Heavyweight Champion Bo Rotundo worked a dark match prior to tonight’s Raw taping in Hampton, Virginia. He defeated Primo.

WWE developmental wrestlers Aksana, Naomi and Percy Watson could be spotted during Rey Mysterio’s WWE Championship celebration on Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2011)

Was hoping there would be a new WWE title. ugh.

Was also hoping Morrison would have more aggression in his character now but i guess dude can't help it that he has about as much intensity as Kelly Kelly.

Other than that RAW as pretty good. Kinda surprised Cena beat Rey tbh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Reigning Florida Heavyweight Champion Bo Rotundo worked a dark match prior to tonight?s Raw taping in Hampton, Virginia. He defeated Primo.



Good Bo and Husky both have a Ton Of Potential


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 26, 2011)

I want the WWE championship belt to be re designed, Needs more bling also change the CHAMP to Champion.


----------



## Godot (Jul 26, 2011)

The crowd may not have been screaming, but CM Punk got a louder pop lifting his title than Cena did. That's all that matters, really


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

dat expression 



Zen-aku said:


> Good Bo and Husky both have a Ton Of Potential



Husky has that Umaga,Joe, and Rikishi kinda look.. it could work.. and he can make himself look good, i mean really good.. 



S.A.F said:


> Was hoping there would be a new WWE title. ugh.
> 
> *Was also hoping Morrison would have more aggression in his character now but i guess dude can't help it that he has about as much intensity as Kelly Kelly.*
> 
> Other than that RAW as pretty good. Kinda surprised Cena beat Rey tbh.



that wont happen anytime soon.. he can have as much aggression as he wants.. wont change the fact that melina is holding his balls..  



Godot said:


> The crowd may not have been screaming, but CM Punk got a louder pop lifting his title than Cena did. That's all that matters, really



it was too obvious wasn't it? 


next RAW i want stone cold level pop though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh cena....Cena Cena cena...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

the real champ is here


----------



## Cooli (Jul 26, 2011)

Since Trip is a businessman now, does that mean he won't be wrestling?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

So.  The next day and I'm cemented on it.  I do think it was too soon.  CM punk should've had a life and gone to show off in indy land.  Cena should've gotten shat on by the locker room like miz was doing to him and hhh.  The build was inherent and if they had stopped thinking we were dumb or had no memory, it could've cooked on it's own.  

Who knows....maybe I will be proven wrong.  HHH totally impressed me with his skit with r truth.  I was having booker t flashbacks.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate how rey was shitted on like christian was, rey didn't really agree that the rematch had to happen that night, it could have happened at any time.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't mind it being 'too soon.' It still is hot and Punk could say something along the lines that since Vince is gone, he wanted to be apart of the WWE; he didn't like the way Vince ran things. While that gives it no excuse to do it this early, they have to make sure they have a good Summerslam main event/ draw and quite frankly Rey/ Cena/ ADR wouldn't of really done it. Cena/ Punk (maybe throw in Vince somehow) would be a bigger draw, probably a better wrestling match and more entertaining to say the least. Well, at least in my opinion.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

does anyone else think it is funny how punk used. "cult of personality" as his new entrance and that was the song they kept using for SCSA when. he was going into the HOF


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

i can't believe all the people who have made yt videos with that song and punk already


----------



## Shadow (Jul 26, 2011)

IT really was TOO SOON tbh.  There was no build up for this whole thing.  It's as if they are doing the same mistakes they have been doing for a long time.  They are going to keep going with Punk vs Cena for like 3-4 PPV's and sooner rather than later we will get bored with it.

Punk should have just mocked Cena from afar to build up the feud.  WWE should have shown Punk Crashing Comic Con to build up this up.  

What did WWE do?  Rush things for the money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Since Trip is a businessman now, does that mean he won't be wrestling?



probably only do wrestlemanias or something.. 



Agmaster said:


> So.  The next day and I'm cemented on it.  I do think it was too soon.  CM punk should've had a life and gone to show off in indy land.  Cena should've gotten shat on by the locker room like miz was doing to him and hhh.  The build was inherent and if they had stopped thinking we were dumb or had no memory, it could've cooked on it's own.
> 
> Who knows....maybe I will be proven wrong.  HHH totally impressed me with his skit with r truth.  I was having booker t flashbacks.



wrestling fans have good memories.. but they move-on very fast.. i think the timing was okay..


----------



## Death Note (Jul 26, 2011)

What if Punk doesn't show up on Raw next week. Wouldn't make sense but by god it would confuse the hell out of people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

awesome set as always Death Note


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TdWbBhxzpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> that wont happen anytime soon.. he can have as much aggression as he wants.. wont change the fact that melina is holding his balls..



Morrison is so bitchmade. I swear he was probably in the room when Batista was pounding Melina. 

I hope Truth goes over him in their feud.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pVCSN5sg5eQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uuLNC9-isNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't believe the 6 year old in video 1 KNEW what was going to happen on Raw.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking LOL @ Punk.  "Cena is poopie."


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2011)

Hm. Glad I'm not the only one that thought it was a bit too soon. Don't get me wrong, when I saw him coming out into the ring with that cocky grin, I marked out as hard as anybody else, but like Agmaster, I slept on it and yeah, too soon. We could've easily had a semi-fued or something build up between Rey and Cena for a match at Summerslam and have Punk show up then. Would've been more hype and it certainly would've meant that Rey wouldn't have gotten Christian'd so hard. As it stands, this has "rush job" written all over it. I guess WWE's afraid that we'll forget Punk exists if we don't see him for too long. Like playing peek-a-boo with an infant 

And on the subject of Rey, I read through the thread and I find it hilarious that when Rio came out, most the thread was on pins in needles and then groaned in disappointment when Rio got bitched. Then Cena turns around and wins it and we groan in disappointment that Rey got s--t on, even though it would've been the exact same result had Rio been successful: Rey getting s--t on.

...Why'dya have to make this stuff so easy to point out, guys? Jeez, it's not even fun anymore....


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2011)

EDIT: watched that 6 year old video

shadow replication was right .


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk's Best in the World Shirt is out but no dates :[
I guess you have to spend hundredths of dollars for the dates S:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2011)

Rey vs Cena could've been a pretty cool Summerslam match. But I guess WWE thinks everyone has ADD or something. 

I guess Steph did have CM Punk's number after all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 26, 2011)

They should have had a 32 man grand prix, and the finals have Cena vs Rey Mysterio at Summerslam. Then CM Punk comes out at the end. That would have been a lot more epic.


----------



## Godot (Jul 26, 2011)

That would be a lot like King of the Ring.

I miss the KotR PPV


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 26, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> does anyone else think it is funny how punk used. "cult of personality" as his new entrance and that was the song they kept using for SCSA when. he was going into the HOF



It was one of his Ring Of Honor themes, actually. I'm surprised the WWE would reference that.


This is still my favorite theme of his though:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bJwuLfYtjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (Jul 26, 2011)

To be honest I liked Rey vs Cena match.

See Rey trolling each and every one of Cena's signature moves was priceless


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2011)

When something/someone gets this hot, you don't just keep them off screen for long. You cannot afford to let this cool.

You know what cooled? Nexus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah...Nexus cooling had nothing to do with overexposure and shitty booking.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 26, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> When something/someone gets this hot, you don't just keep them off screen for long. You cannot afford to let this cool.
> 
> You know what cooled? Nexus.



um..Nexus was shown on TV like every week. How is that a good example ~.~?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2011)

Just the first one that popped into my head, i'm sure there are better examples


----------



## Shadow (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah!!  Making us wait a few more weeks will make us mark out more


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they have him show up with a new signee next week and have him pummel someone from nexus and then cena


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you think Punk could be the new austin? anti-hero. 

i feel so dirty without wearing some kind of punk appreciation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

you haz goldust tho


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Do you think Punk could be the new austin? anti-hero.



Hmm... great on the mic, an almost unhealthy love of wrestling, years and years of previous experience, the extreme of borderline alcoholism replaced with the extreme of being straight-edge, character is kind of an a-hole, good in the ring....

_Far_ too early to tell, and he's not from Texas, but if I'm being honest, I wouldn't write off the possibility. I just hope he stays long enough to reach that status, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

with E's build up lately.. yes 

they're desperately trying to make him the next big thing.. expect a clean victory over cena soon..


----------



## urca (Jul 26, 2011)

The new CM Punk shirt is released guyz .
While the missus was pregnant even.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

I changed, but goldust is still there.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2011)

urca said:


> The new CM Punk shirt is released guyz .
> While the missus was pregnant even.



I was first to say that >.<


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

all those suckas who paid hundreds for a few shirts. not like it wasn't worth it at the time.


----------



## urca (Jul 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I was first to say that >.<


 you did?
well,it doesnt matter now,does it?.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2011)

Smackdown Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orton vs. Christian again


----------



## Totitos (Jul 26, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Smackdown Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He has the right of a re-match after losing the tittle.

But yeah, Christian HAS TO WIN at summerslam to end this feud once and for all.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2011)

Mark henry needs to take out orton for the good of us all.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 26, 2011)

Best part of Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Totitos your set is awesome


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> all those suckas who paid hundreds for a few shirts. not like it wasn't worth it at the time.



It have it's prestige, the one from MITB have the dates on it.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 27, 2011)

Totitos has the real game, his wrestlemania theme if i'm not mistaken. 

Master, you're right, i thought they all would have it. So perhaps i was wrong. the dated ones are worth the money.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm gonna bust my ass for one of those shirts.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2011)

You have to admit he looks better compared to the times he wore a singlet. 

 I wouldn't complain if Triple H forced Cole every Monday night to wear an old/new wrestling persona and have a match. Something like what Charlie Haas did previously.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2011)

but Charlie Haas did a good job doing it..........like he pulled off John Cena and JBL perfectly

Cole would just look like a jailhouse out of shape wrestler


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Next week Cole comes out as Stone Cold


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder dressed as Ultimate Warrior lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBusxUViUY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IdmIp8rnbM[/YOUTUBE]

Poor Ziggles

Ultimate Warrior: “..another one of the ALL TIME GREATS making my “talentless” UW look like a million bucks. Awesome belly laughs! No abs 4 me 2day.”


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 27, 2011)

Aaaaaand here is Dean Ambroses (Jon Moxley in Dragon Gate USA and CZW) in-ring debut in FCW:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubjr1rzahzE[/YOUTUBE]

THAT MAN IS A NUTTER~!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 27, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Zack Ryder dressed as Ultimate Warrior lol
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBusxUViUY[/YOUTUBE]



That fucking air bourne, reminds me of kidman's shooting star press, that's one of the most epic turnbuckle assaults ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I changed, but goldust is still there.



punk sig is awesome 



urca said:


> The new CM Punk shirt is released guyz .
> While the missus was pregnant even.



fuckin orders 

my first wrestling shirt in 6 years 

not gonna read smackdown spoilers.. cuz i have high hopes for it..


----------



## Ceria (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks khris, got lucky cause when i layered the original background with the image in yours, the best in the world came out readable. then i used the picture of him in the lower left as the av, after brightening it.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> but Charlie Haas did a good job doing it..........like he pulled off John Cena and JBL perfectly



and Lilian Garcia

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR05qLcWabE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

Maryse has went to court in LA to gain an order of protection against Lee Silber, a 61 year old man who has left threatening voice mail and sent ominous letters to the WWE Diva. According to reports Silber has offered to provide money and a diamond ring to Maryse in an attempt to befriend her. Maryese stated that she was in fear for her life in filing paperwork with LA Superior Court. The former Women’s Champion and Playboy model is expected back in court on August 3, 2011.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

In B4 the winner between Punk/Cena gets a new Undisputed Champion's belt


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out the podcast with Bill Simmons.

Is a good listen and some nice insite with CM Punk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> That fucking air bourne, reminds me of kidman's shooting star press, that's one of the most epic turnbuckle assaults ever.


I can't remind of Kidman's because he doesn't constantly hit the opponent in the face with his knees while doing it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> In B4 the winner between Punk/Cena gets a new Undisputed Champion's belt



im thinking that may happen


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if they cut the brand exclusive titles/rosters and united everything again instead of spreading talent thin.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

ive been saying that for years, it reduces the same storylines and will let them have better matches, and it could even make superstars a better show, you could put a title on it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Uniting the brands again means a lot of guys are going to lose their jobs because main event storylines and angles would have to carryover onto both shows thus reducing the amount of time for everyone else not involved in them.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

even if they put them on superstars?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Superstars is an hour long and not even on TV anymore. You'd be fitting in maybe 6 or 7 guys at the most unless you rotate every week/month. Even then, you're still looking at maybe 20-30 guys getting the axe.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

id make it a 2hr show, since they like to promote the internet so much, take advantage of it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Who the hell going to watch a 2-hour internet-only show? If they won't watch when it's only an hour with no real storylines to keep track of, then they won't if it was 2 hours.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

thats why im saying use it like another smackdown, with all the people streaming ppvs and raw, its a market to look into,  have the tag and mid card titles defended on there from time to time with good storylines, people will watch, maybe a 90 min show would work

speaking of storylines wwe is starting to book storylines backwards again


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

Cancel Superstar put jobbers on Smackdown (Storyline still remains)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> thats why im saying use it like another smackdown, with all the people streaming ppvs and raw, its a market to look into,  have the tag and mid card titles defended on there from time to time with good storylines, people will watch, maybe a 90 min show would work


They stream PPVs and RAW because that's where all the big things happen with the big names. There's nothing to suggest that making Superstars two hours and having the midcard belts defended on there every now and then will get people to watch it.



Masterpiece said:


> Cancel Superstar put jobbers on Smackdown (Storyline still remains)


... what?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Cancel Superstar put jobbers on Smackdown (Storyline still remains)


 nice joke


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They stream PPVs and RAW because that's where all the big things happen with the big names. There's nothing to suggest that making Superstars two hours and having the midcard belts defended on there every now and then will get people to watch it.


yeah i know its a gamble


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 27, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> In B4 the winner between Punk/Cena gets a new Undisputed Champion's belt



I expect it to be a ladder match and probably the best Ladder match in the history of the Sport.

Hell I even expect it to be another 5 stars match, Cena/Punk @ MITB should be in the top 5 of best matches in Wrestling History.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm tired of Cena/Punk. Have them face other people after this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I expect it to be a ladder match and probably the best Ladder match in the history of the Sport.
> 
> Hell I even expect it to be another 5 stars match, *Cena/Punk @ MITB should be in the top 5 of best matches in Wrestling History.*


*NO.*



10char


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

its easily top 10 "hype" matches though..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> *Cena/Punk @ MITB should be in the top 5 of best matches in Wrestling History*.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2011)

Sixth Planet From The Sun Youshoot

this
this
this
this
this
this
this


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> its easily top 10 "hype" matches though..


Maybe in the WWF/E alone, and even then it'd be near the bottom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Maybe in the WWF/E alone, and even then it'd be near the bottom.



hmm.. maybe... only cuz i don't know much about pre-90s of other federations..


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha, I would have switch the order a bit >o>
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4-27joFMGU[/YOUTUBE]
----------------------------



> Monday’s RAW featured Triple H’s first night in charge as well as the surprise return of WWE title holder CM Punk.
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there were actually six different scripts written for RAW – one of which would have resulted in Triple H laying out CM Punk with a pedigree.
> 
> ...



PHEWW!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, WWE really blew it there! 

HHH burying Punk would've been a license to print money!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 27, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I expect it to be a ladder match and probably the best Ladder match in the history of the Sport.
> 
> Hell I even expect it to be another 5 stars match, Cena/Punk @ MITB should be in the top 5 of best matches in Wrestling History.



Top 5 of the year definitely, match of the year (wwe) quite possibly, top 5 all time no.  For as big of a punk fan as I am he made a few minor errors not just on moves and what not but also in little thing like being caught talking to Cena so blatantly.

Don't get me wrong for performing in the environment they both were in it was an outstanding match but to be honest now that is out of the way I fully expect the next one to be even better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

the fact that they thought about it is what scares me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

The IWC reaction would almost be worth it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> The IWC reaction would almost be worth it



i would normally say so.. but no its not... within this month alone.. punk become the third most hot superstar in E..(bar taker and trips for obvious reasons)..

burying him right now, would be shitty business.. they should keep building him, get screwed out of the title at rumble.. and make him face that guy at mania...

preferably, Y2J or trips himself..


----------



## Ceria (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope that he puts Cena out of action for a while, the wwe could do without the super cena for a while. and have him take alberto del rios with him but leave the announcer. He should do every announcing


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

Doesn't Cena have some lingering injuries anyway? I thought they were gonna use the "You're Fired" thing to give him time off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2011)

Del Rio will merely cash in one of the 4 world title shots he has. No biggie.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Also, LOLOLOLOL @ HHH's other plans.  Of course.  You people were fooled, NOONE GETS OVER!!  I bet it hurt HHH not to bitch out punk.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *NO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 10char


Only...you know.....yes.  
*got banned from WF*  What I do?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 28, 2011)

cm punk spills the beans


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2011)

*Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 24*

[YOUTUBE]bFvRSBHu47E[/YOUTUBE]

Now with more William Regal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

i like the new belt 
whats sad is that, it looks better than the spinner belt and drugged hardy belt combined..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2011)

Do not diss the BASED HARDY BELT


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Zack gets a new belt but cena and punk dont


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2011)

You jerks.  I'm here...earning money and can't watch it, yet.  Office also blocks espn, anyone got a mirror mp3?


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm just slow but isn't Zack Ryder 's new belt the Heavyweight belt?


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

he's gonna take delrio's case and cash it in


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 28, 2011)

Why does Del Rio even have a MITB contract? He's not even over! I thought WWE didn't care about you if you weren't over?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Do not diss the BASED HARDY BELT


 
that thing gave me nightmares.. thats how ugly it was


----------



## Ceria (Jul 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> that thing gave me nightmares.. thats how ugly it was



Matt still wears that thing since Jeff can't in jail.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

it needs to be burned


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2011)

watching impact or w/e

not to knock it but damn 
really obvious insert of audio towards the end of the hogan/angle promo


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2011)

so cap punishment did baller buyrates.  R truth draws?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

Initial Reactions is first........Zack's dad WTF Cock Diesel.

I love the Big O Motto.  More Weights........More Dates lol


----------



## Ceria (Jul 28, 2011)

Saw a preview for a movie called the warrior, and angle's in it. a mma sort of deal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

So two weeks later Money in the bank and it's build up....how is everyone now?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

MITB with Punk vs Cena was something special because Chicago was an awesome crowd.

Match was good but not noteworthy because of the botches on the big moves thus making us cringe a bit.  

WWE Writers show you just how bad they with the last two weeks with Vince and HHH and then Punk showing up all of a sudden.

There was really no outline for the whole entire thing.  Just as if one week no mention of PUNK and the next week same thing until the end of RAW.  

Everybody knows its a bit rushed and it kinda sucks that as soon as Punk loses and gets buried by Cena, HHH and the BRASS (Writers, execs etc)  he will remember why he wanted to leave in the first place.


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyrone Evans (a/k/a Michael Tarver), who was released last month from his contract with WWE following several months of inactivity, posted a bizarre diatribe on his Twitter account today accusing John Cena of feeling threatened by his talent and intentionally fracturing his arm with a chair during a pay-per-view event last year to put him out of commission. The founding Nexus member also alleges that Cena laughed in his face afterwards."

*“Family im a baaad man YAHWEH NISSI ,, soooooooo stop me if you heard this one for starters I went from sleeping in a car to being on 2 Wrestlemanias fun fact there soooooo this guy has a dream job but an adv he meets his dream girl assn db on his dream job he was to be away From his kids so he makes it work while spendiing 3 years trying to get his daughter to tampa to live him away from addcict mother"

“Now during this dream job he fights trains show crazy potential on the mic regarded as one the best ever in developmental so he moves on ,,,To nxt and raw where he is burried on tv treated like trash back stage to the point where a certain top superstar takes notice of this Guy building steam with his promos back stage and begins to feel threatend so one night on a ppv the champ purposely fractures this Persons arm with a chair and after.the match backstage laughs in his face about it and walks off you know im talking about you just cant see See him anyway he takes out threats to his throne back stage to the point where the even get released from their dream job and ironicaly This guys dream wife leaves him tthreatening to take everything from him a month later on the se day his daughter was to move in with With them now his daughter is hysterical beyond help and has to be sent back home after three years of fighting and one week there"

“Hmmmmm makes you wonder is it worth it because in your opinions WHO DO YOU KNOW WHO IS BAD.ENOUGH TO SCARE A BILLION DOLLAR COMPANY So I saw to all things mention ME ,,,,,,,,IM THAT BAD MAN ,,,,,,,,,,,YAHWEH NISSI”*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Tarver....


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh and whoever manages WWE Music should be fired :|

Nexus gets Gabriel's theme
Slater gets jobber music
It's safe to assume they change Gabriel's theme

And I was just getting used to it >.>


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

Impact was ass. Ass, ass, ASS. It wasn't even "so bad that it made me laugh" kinda ass, more like "so bad and boring that I felt like it was on for 5 hours" kinda ass.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW so WWE is paying royalties to Living Colour for Punk using Cult of Personality.  

Punk has vince in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Impact was ass. Ass, ass, ASS. It wasn't even "so bad that it made me laugh" kinda ass, more like "so bad and boring that I felt like it was on for 5 hours" kinda ass.



Your fault for watching.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

I seriously doubt Cult of Personality would cost that much.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your fault for watching.


Meh, I've suffered through worse before.

Like a CM Punk match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, I've suffered through worse before.
> 
> *Like a CM Punk match.*



Ooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh and whoever manages WWE Music should be fired :|
> 
> Nexus gets Gabriel's theme
> Slater gets jobber music
> ...



Hold the fuck up, they changed Slater's "Black or White" theme?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Hold the fuck up, they changed Slater's "Black or White" theme?


Yea >.<
Just watch Superstar


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2011)

So....anyone else see impact?  Loved Kendrick's promo.  "Termites in your soul."
At 4:20 .... lol


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So....anyone else see impact?  Loved Kendrick's promo.  "Termites in your soul."
> At 4:20 .... lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2011)

I actually tuned to Impact, yesterday. I was inexplicably tired, so I fell asleep on it, but I was awake long enough to see that promo. I liked it. And yes, Sting going wacko backstage was pretty hilarious as well.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Bandwith Exceeded LOL


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

It was there last night when I posted it. 

Apparently quite a few people checked out that Cole-in' .gif that I'm using as a sig somewhere else and that spiked the hell out of my bandwidth when it was at 77%. Oh well, just gotta wait til the 2nd now.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2011)

i dunno what i got banned from wf for.  Flaming someone apparently, but since you can't check post history lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i dunno what i got banned from wf for.  Flaming someone apparently, but since you can't check post history lol.



Those bastards ADMs like to bash TNA, the politics have ruined WF, every time you see someone defending TNA they call you and A-lister, of course Raven Ryder was a true definition of it..


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2011)

eh, some people are kinda crazy in their love for tna.  leviathan defends some pretty crazy points.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So....anyone else see impact?  Loved Kendrick's promo.  "Termites in your soul."
> At 4:20 .... lol


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 29, 2011)

The IZ is probably the worst crowd ever....


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2011)

Darc said:


> Punk showing up doesn't make up for Cena winning the title from Rey the same night he fucking won it



Yes it does.



Shadow said:


> ALTHOUGH I DON'T LIKE PUNK COMING OUT TO CULT OF PERSONALITY



It's not like he hasn't done it before.

He used that music in ROH after he said he was going to WWE and taking the ROH title with him.

He didn't leave for months and used The Cult of Personality as his theme music.

Summer of Punk 2 keeps right on rolling.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It was there last night when I posted it.
> 
> Apparently quite a few people checked out that Cole-in' .gif that I'm using as a sig somewhere else and that spiked the hell out of my bandwidth when it was at 77%. Oh well, just gotta wait til the 2nd now.



Or just make a second account.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Or just make a second account.


That too.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2011)

Watching SD and for a second there were boos(How dare they!) but only to be overshadowed by the cheers :>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Sheamus getting a pop?


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sheamus getting a pop?



I smell a face turn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Smackdown....always doing nothing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I smell a face turn



More black turd jokes

Lovely


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

wait wait wait wait....did Smackdown just pull a WCW and end a No Holds Bar match with a DQ?


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> wait wait wait wait....did Smackdown just pull a WCW and end a No Holds Bar match with a DQ?



Holy Shi-! I forgot that match was no DQ.
Anyways....
TNA's shallow attempt to capitalize on CM Punk's current notoriety.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2011)

The pursuit of money by pulling stunts like that when your company isn't up to par makes people do crazy things, mein square


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The pursuit of money by pulling stunts like that when your company isn't up to par makes people do crazy things, mein square


Vince probably got a kick out of it since he tried to do the same thing basically back in '96.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

with who?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Imitation is the sincerest of flattery


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 30, 2011)

Chicago Reader spoke with Colt Cabana and CM Punk this past week about Cabana’s release from WWE and more. Here are some quotes:


*Colt Cabana on his time with WWE and his departure:*

“I was just another guy in their system. It was a very negative vibe. You start doubting everything about yourself as a wrestler. All the confidence you ever had gets beaten out of you. I was investing in my future. I said, ‘I’m going to take the hit on money here because I know I’m doing the right thing. In four years, I’m going to be on global television. I’m going to be a big star. I don’t look like [WWE star] John Cena. I don’t have these giant muscles. But I do have a natural charisma. Wrestling needs to be different, and I have a way different style than all these guys. I wasn’t given a chance to shine like that. So next thing you know, I get four matches, I lose all of them, I get thrown out of battle royals, and I get fired.”

“Those first few months were depressing. I grew up watching the WWF; it’s all I wanted to do. They told me that I wasn’t good enough. Me knowing that that was a lie—that I just didn’t get the right opportunity—was fucking heartbreaking. I had to move back with my parents. It was awful.”

*CM Punk on Colt’s time with WWE:*

“At times, I think the people who love wrestling are punished. He’s a guy that would and could do anything. For anybody to say, ‘We have nothing for you’ to him is laughable. I speak my mind. Our system is broken, and the proof is letting a talent of Colt’s caliber slip through the cracks.”

*CM Punk on mentioning Colt on WWE TV:*

“Having the platform to say things on live television would be a total waste if I wasn’t trying to help my friends. It’d be one thing if he sucked, but he’s a goldmine. I believe everybody needs to witness his brilliance.”

*Colt on going back to WWE:*

“My goal is to go back to WWE. I’d like to be successful and get a real opportunity. But the reason I’m doing podcasts and comedy and trying everything out is that I just can’t wait for them to say, ‘Hey Colt, we like you now’—which a lot of wrestlers do. They wrestle, but they’re not making moves; they’re just hoping they’ll be picked. I can’t afford to do that.”

*Punk on being proud of Cabana:*

“I’m extremely proud of him. Fired on a Friday, booked on Saturday. He hustles like nobody else I know. I honestly can’t say I’d have the stomach for it after making it to the WWE. However, it boils down to his love of wrestling. It’s his art. It’s his livelihood. He’s proven to be a talent that can transcend wrestling.”


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 30, 2011)

Sheamus cutting promos in the form of "old Irish folktales"?

I like it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Chicago Reader spoke with Colt Cabana and CM Punk this past week about Cabana?s release from WWE and more. Here are some quotes:
> 
> 
> *Colt Cabana on his time with WWE and his departure:*
> ...



just fuck already


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm pretty far removed from things, i'm not always able to see every show, but who the fuck is colt cabana and why is zack ryder so popular here?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

- Why we care for Ryder.
Colt Cabana - I like him because of his theme song, but he's got like a podcast, and is a well known indy worker. this


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm pretty far removed from things, i'm not always able to see every show, but who the fuck is colt cabana and why is zack ryder so popular here?



Colt Cobana is a staple in indie wrestling, and was basically CM Punk's kayfabe best friend and partner.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Colt Cobana is a staple in indie wrestling, and was basically CM Punk's kayfabe best friend and partner.



Kayfabe? They're actually best friends in real life if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 30, 2011)

So did CM Punk really say on the interview that he doesn't have the stomach to go back to indy after making it to the WWE?  Shame.......shame......atleast we partly know now why he went back to the wwe.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2011)

Anything interesting happen lately?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

> Tonight's episode of SmackDown has already aired overseas and Sin Cara has been removed from the intro.
> 
> The masked grappler is currently serving a 30-day suspension due to his first violation of WWE's Talent Wellness Program. Though he is advertised for upcoming events, the Wrestling Observer reports that WWE may terminate their partnership with him after his suspension concludes.



Bye Sin Cara.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Kayfabe? They're actually best friends in real life if I remember correctly.



They are best friends in real life, lived with eachother for a while, hence all the praise from Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> > Tonight's episode of SmackDown has already aired overseas and Sin Cara has been removed from the intro.
> >
> > The masked grappler is currently serving a 30-day suspension due to his first violation of WWE's Talent Wellness Program. *Though he is advertised for upcoming events, the Wrestling Observer reports that WWE may terminate their partnership with him after his suspension concludes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 30, 2011)

In all fairness, at least Colt Cabana is a talented guy.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Bye Sin Cara.



such a fucking waste. but tna's x division will take him and i'd like to see him face kendrick for the belt.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> such a fucking waste. but tna's x division will take him and i'd like to see him face kendrick for the belt.



Pfft, he probably makes more money in CMLL.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 31, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Pfft, he probably makes more money in CMLL sitting on his couch.



Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nightclub promoter contract


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah we talked about this a few pages ago with Shawn helping out.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

does anyone have a link to the bill simmons/punk interview


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

Not really a very revealing interview..........other than calling Miz Generic


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2011)

eh the interview wasn't all that great.  punk's phoning it in.

So hbk does one grand thing and suddenly he's alright again?  We are fickle fans.  

I don't think sin cara's going anywhere.  HHH is too egotistical to have two fails.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 31, 2011)

Say what now? The Balding Hick Kid will never be "alright" here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

He's in his mid 40s. Its okay for him to bald, Shadow.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 31, 2011)

Except for the fact that he fights so hard to cover it up.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 31, 2011)

any predictions for tomorrow night?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor Mistico, he will end up as WWE's biggest bust ever...., its his fault for getting suspended.

Oh well at the good thing from it its that Bryan is getting pushed.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

What is Orton's obsession with using the announcer's table?  Its starting to sound like a wrestling fetish.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2011)

Orton is one of the reasons why SD has improved, and please never have Truth in the main event again, he put 2 dissapointing matches against Cena and Orton....


----------



## Ceria (Jul 31, 2011)

i kind of lol'd at booker t calling truth boy 

maybe those tableshots will cause truth to the truth that there aren't people behind him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> any predictions for tomorrow night?



Nothing spectacular outside of the Punk angle.



perucho1990 said:


> Orton is one of the reasons why SD has improved, and please never have Truth in the main event again, he put 2 dissapointing matches against Cena and Orton....



To you it may have improved. To me...it is more garbage then it has ever been.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nothing spectacular outside of the Punk angle.
> .




What Punk angle?  We already know it's John Cena vs Punk.  And Punk can't pull out any more mind blowing promos because since he is re-employed.  Fines, Suspensions, No Pay etc.  

Suddenly the most dangerous man on WWE decided the money was too good to pass up.

Seriously though what do we expect to hear other than Punk:  I beat you Cena I can beat you again for that paper championship.   

Cena:  IN A LOUD BOOMING VOICE!! THE CHAMP IS HERE!!   (YES KIDS STILL LOVE ME)

We were all excited because we knew that those Punk promos were awesome because they were mostly right.  But now I'm thinking we are going to go back into those Nexus Punk vs Orton promos where it was mediocre and not GODLIKE.


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn it! Looks like I'm not getting that CM Punk shirt T^T


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

what? You mean no one is still excited for it no more? I am pretty sure shadow replication is at least.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

SR is excited because Cena will have more TV Time than he did last week.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

Where will Punk go from here?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah last 2 weeks Cena's camera time has been down....and we can not be having that. We need more of his electrifying promos and in ring ability to be displayed.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah last 2 weeks Cena's camera time has been down....and we can not be having that. We need more of his electrifying promos and in ring ability to be displayed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Legend said:


> Where will Punk go from here?



Go back to being your typical heel.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Go back to being your typical heel.



Typical Heel Punk like Nexus Punk was botchless and perfect with the Koji Clutch etc.

BITW Punk cuts GODLIKE Promos but botches.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2011)

Love how all the whining over Punk's return turns into you guys talking about me. It's pretty freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Love how all the whining over Punk's return turns into you guys talking about me. It's pretty freakin' hilarious.



Only because we love you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

shadow i called same old bs right after ppv. and Only I have been talking about you. If your going to be a fool at least be a more accurate fool.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Only because we love you


:33

This'll sound really sappy and shit, but I'll be 31 in two weeks, so fuck it: As much as we jump down each others' throats and fuck with each other, this is my favorite thread on the entire NF board and you guys are some of my favorite posters(well, except Jove. Jove can rightly fuck off. )...
I keed. I keed. Jove is good people for being someone not as awesome as moi




VastoLorDae said:


> shadow i called same old bs right after ppv. and Only I have been talking about you. If your going to be a fool at least be a more accurate fool.


O RLY?



Shadow said:


> SR is excited because Cena will have more TV Time than he did last week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> O RLY?



U MAD!?



no....U never mad...


----------



## Vox (Aug 1, 2011)

Is anyone else excited about the possible Sheamus face turn? They need another ME face on Smackdown and Sheamus would make a wicked face. Have him end Henry's rampage and bang, you got your next gen. big guy, Main Event face ready for a program with Christian.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Vox said:


> *Is anyone else excited about the possible Sheamus face turn?* They need another ME face on Smackdown and Sheamus would make a wicked face. Have him end Henry's rampage and bang, you got your next gen. big guy, Main Event face ready for a program with Christian.



No....not really.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This'll sound really sappy and shit, but I'll be 31 in two weeks, so fuck it: As much as we jump down each others' throats and fuck with each other, this is my favorite thread on the entire NF board and you guys are some of my favorite posters(well, except Jove. Jove can rightly fuck off. )...
> I keed. I keed. Jove is good people for being someone not as awesome as moi



Dawwwwww :33

Group hug!


----------



## Vox (Aug 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No....not really.



Figures.

Fuck that 10 characters bullshit!


----------



## Death Note (Aug 1, 2011)

> Is anyone else excited about the possible Sheamus face turn? They need another ME face on Smackdown and Sheamus would make a wicked face. Have him end Henry's rampage and bang, you got your next gen. big guy, Main Event face ready for a program with Christian.


 
I am pretty excited about this...

I don't see why Punk still can't pull out some more awesome promos. I hope WWE isn't that stupid to pull the card that since he is rehired he 'can't speak his mind' without getting suspended. We still don't know what type of 'gifts' he got with his new contract . I just don't want to be disappointed...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :33
> 
> This'll sound really sappy and shit, but I'll be 31 in two weeks, so fuck it: As much as we jump down each others' throats and fuck with each other, this is my favorite thread on the entire NF board and you guys are some of my favorite posters(well, except Jove. Jove can rightly fuck off. )






*Spoiler*: __ 



But in all seriousness, same here, man. I probably haven't been posting here long enough to justify saying this, but I feel the same way. This is a hella fun place to post 






Vox said:


> Is anyone else excited about the possible Sheamus face turn? They need another ME face on Smackdown and Sheamus would make a wicked face. Have him end Henry's rampage and bang, you got your next gen. big guy, Main Event face ready for a program with Christian.



I know I am. Guy's grown on me like a cancer. 

He's already getting some good reactions (for some sudden reason), and he's been looking pretty neutral as of late. Now or soon would be a perfect time to turn him face. And who knows, maybe a face turn can permanently get him off of that shaky ladder between "just relevant enough" and "constantly  buried" he's been on until recently.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

I was hyped when Sheamus came out to confront Mark Henry. Hyped a LOT.

Then he started cutting a generic face promo and rambled on about Henry looking like a crap.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

That promo was awesome fella


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Vox said:


> Is anyone else excited about the possible Sheamus face turn? They need another ME face on Smackdown and Sheamus would make a wicked face. Have him end Henry's rampage and bang, you got your next gen. big guy, Main Event face ready for a program with Christian.



I don't think sheamus has the power to stop mark henry, this is a guy who lost to kofi kingston. Mark's a whole lot a of trouble he couldn't handle.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I don't think sheamus has the power to stop mark henry, this is a guy who lost to kofi kingston. Mark's a whole lot a of trouble he couldn't handle.



sheamus as the irish "warrior" vs Mark as the "worlds strongest man" - can make a good mid card summerslam matchup  However, I am fed up with all the "yet again, same old booking matchups" they are doing. Why is it, everytime a ppv comes out - the main event matches are the same as the PPV that came before it ?


----------



## Godot (Aug 1, 2011)

I was looking through the PPV schedule and I saw this:

_Sun, Sep. 18: Night of Champions
Sun, Oct. 2: Hell in a Cell
_
What kind of shit card is HiaC gonna get with only 2 weeks of build-up?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

Godot said:


> I was looking through the PPV schedule and I saw this:
> 
> _Sun, Sep. 18: Night of Champions
> Sun, Oct. 2: Hell in a Cell
> ...



I am guessing they'll do their fav. "rematch clause" from NOC to HIC :rofl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

aaaawwww smell that same old shit smell...


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> aaaawwww smell that same old shit smell...



Bingo


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> That promo was awesome fella



That shit was awful and is why a lot of WWE's current faces can't be taken seriously. They spit these stupid blueprint babyface lines that you pick your CAW to say in the video games. Why couldn't Sheamus be badass about it? Why try to crack a joke when we KNOW Sheamus is not intentionally funny.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you guys really think that things will change this much?  There are still the same guys in the roster and same writers.  HHH being in charge doesn't change the fact that he is working with mediocrity.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why try to crack a joke when we KNOW Sheamus is not intentionally funny.


That's a pretty good point  it was kinnda strange to see him make that irish king joke...not the typical Sheamus.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

I can only see a funny Sheamus when he comes out as Hornswoggle and talk exactly like him except he ends every gibberish with fella.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :33
> 
> This'll sound really sappy and shit, but I'll be 31 in two weeks, so fuck it: As much as we jump down each others' throats and fuck with each other, this is my favorite thread on the entire NF board and you guys are some of my favorite posters(well, except Jove. Jove can rightly fuck off. )...
> I keed. I keed. Jove is good people for being someone not as awesome as moi



yeah.. the open trolling in this thread makes it that much fun.. happy birthday bro..

we're actually lucky to have Jove mod us


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Maryse has a stalker?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if I commented yet, but this trhead title is lies.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I can only see a funny Sheamus when he comes out as Hornswoggle and talk exactly like him except he ends every gibberish with fella.



FIT FINLEY HORNSWOGGLE AND SHEAMUS IRISH FACTION NOW!!!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Not sure if I commented yet, but this trhead title is lies.



damn it Agmaster, your avy is abobe awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

Enjoy it while it lasts.  The cap'n is about to make it happen.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.  The cap'n is about to make it happen.



he will soon run smackdown


----------



## Godot (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> FIT FINLEY HORNSWOGGLE AND SHEAMUS IRISH FACTION NOW!!!



Fuck that shit. Finlay's from Belfast, Sheamus is from Dublin.

RE-ENACT THE IRISH CIVIL WAR!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

I should go on Twitter more often


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

An update of Jeff Hardy


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol at the comments.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I should go on Twitter more often



Jeebus, Sheamus can't even tell a poop joke without people burying him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> An update of Jeff Hardy


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Who do you think HHH will make cole imitate tonight? or was it a one time thing


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2011)

He should be Undertaker.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

damn im torn, shark week or raw?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Who do you think HHH will make cole imitate tonight? or was it a one time thing



Hope its Cena.

Also, Am I the only one who likes Cole antics?

Because he has been entertaining ever since he turned heel.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Hope its Cena.
> 
> Also, Am I the only one who likes Cole antics?
> 
> Because he has been entertaining ever since he turned heel.



i wouldn't go that far but it is entertaining to watch him get owned. 

i think i'll watch both raw and rogue sharks .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

His NXT stuff(NXT 3 specially) was GOLD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Raw better be good tonight.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

So how much longer til it starts?

Not sure cause of different Time Zones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

if they dont start up with punk/cena/trips am going to bed..

in 2 minutes dawg


----------



## Cash (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone got stream links?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Right out the bat. CM Punk Promo.>.>


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Cash said:


> Anyone got stream links?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> if they dont start up with punk/cena/trips am going to bed..
> 
> in 2 minutes dawg



Thanks mate.



Loving Punks new Theme.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm watching on TV and they start at 9:15, with 15 minutes quickly recapping the last Raw.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

im addicted to that song


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

CM Punk to start of?
YESS!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh shit CM PUNK!!!


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk starts Raw


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Raw starting off with Punk?

Hopefully the Quality remains high.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

those fans are weak


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Breaking news: Summerslam main event ... 

CM Punk vs Stone cold for the WWE title 

kidding..I actually like CM Punk's ability to give a great promo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao CM Punk is trolling. lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

CM Punk, change we can believe in.

Obama look close.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Face/Tweener turn? 

Or just one sexy heel


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

VastorLee... are you CM Punk? Cuz he's sounding a lot like you 

Also... I notice you're not in the thread right now. Hmm....


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

apparently its time to play the game


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

King saying that Cena got a mixed reaction, yeah right....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao!! to CM Punk to Triple H coming. lol


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Dat gum chewing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

DEM BOOS FOR CENA

This crowd isn't so bad after all


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

apparently its time to play the game


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

"Punk saved wrestling" sign, kudos to that fan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow Triple H how dare you....FU!! >.<


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

HHH coming at Punk's head


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Almost as good as HHH and Troof talk on SD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it Free Zoloft Night? Wake up, fuckers.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

"Guys like Batista"

....


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

Expect to see Mick Foley, Batista, and Chris Jericho now .


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "Guys like Batista"
> 
> ....



Heel Batista was sex...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

hahaha CM Punk..he is too good


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

I do love motorhead


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Rock & Cena promos can't hold a candle to this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk's right....


Wearing a shirt with trunks makes it look like you're naked from the waist down.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GA


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk went in


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh snap.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Punk's right....
> 
> 
> Wearing a shirt with trunks makes it look like you're naked from the waist down.



I don't mind .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

omg!!! CM Punk is the man.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk shouldve mentioned Hunter's squash match of WM12.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

OHHHH SNAP!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my lol.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

..CM Punk is pretty cool 

he should have said ..how Trip HHH didn't deserve more title wins than Austin or the Rock


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Is this gonna be Austin vs Mcmahon 2011?


Pipebomb


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol. Pipe Bomb


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

I am really looking forward how this turns out between them


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Piss Break for like 5m.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

god damn, i've missed this kind of drama


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

That Conan Comment was awesome......Ragged Ass Conan LOL


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Lol. Pipe Bomb



L4D references?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy shit! That first segment was crazy. You could literally feel the tension in da air.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Grade A promo.

Mr Fruity Pebbles and the Overrated Satellite better step it up


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

HHH vs Punk fuck cena


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

T-minus 3 minutes before Ghost comes in here and tells us Punk needed HHH to come out here and save the interview.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

punk no-selled trips burial 

SO MUCH FUCKIN EPICNESS


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Maryse?
Not that I care


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

They must hate Melena now?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Punk has a very great future in the business...I've never felt like he was faking all his lines.. now I see why he does deserve hype ..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss Karma...


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I miss Karma...



Karma would solo that Match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE management is all like "GET THIS MATCH OVER WITH!!!"

I don't think I've ever seen a battle royal get down to 5 so quickly.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd love to see Kharma go in there and destroy them all


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> They must hate Melena now?



She hasnt been entertaining since mid 2008, plus she has a bitchy attitude

Oh a commercial break during the divas match? Fck...


----------



## Darc (Aug 1, 2011)

Melina getting buried why? Guess her shit with Trish and Morrison really is coming back to haunt her, she's too fine tho 

Punk/HHH was really good, little too much dick riding tho, be careful of that b4 he charges you guys for the ride


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Karma would solo that Match.



yeah the women's division is stale without her


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

Imagine a Mick Foley/Punk promo


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Commercial break is over and basically nothing happened while it was on.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Imagine a Punk and Mick Foley ..oh wait you beat me to it


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought you had to go over the top rope to be eliminated? 


SheBeth


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BETH WON?!!!
THEY LISTENED


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

FCK YEAH, Beth won, now have her win the strap and keep it until Karma comes back.

I will get pissed if she jobs to Kelly...


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Pft.Karma could have done that one handed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beth Pheonix don't bleed Kool-Aid


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> HOLY SHIT BETH WON?!!!
> THEY LISTENED



she went chyna on both of those bellas


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Beth Heel Turn


Beth: Divas Title Punk: WWE Champ

Power Couple


----------



## Darc (Aug 1, 2011)

Beth is so fine 

Cole is amazing, Mickey and Micheal if he had a twin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

"So Punk, what else do you want in order to resign with the WWE?"

"Well, about my lovely friend Beth..."


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I thought you had to go over the top rope to be eliminated?
> 
> 
> SheBeth



When it's a Diva's match, the superstars aren't required to go over the top. They could hurt their faces or something. Then they'd be no good.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

^ Ah, ok.


Lol. Truth converting Miz?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> Beth Heel Turn
> 
> 
> Beth: Divas Title Punk: WWE Champ
> ...



Agreed, Beth was long overdue for a heel turn considering how the E botched her face turn, she had so much momemtum when she hit Vickie on SD...


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

he said 2 but held up 3 fingers

punk helping out his gf


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

These promos are awesome and everything so far, but... man... I could really go for some wrestling right now.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

that's his girlfriend, i didn't know.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Who are they kidding with this HHH Decision........I mean they are already advertising Punk vs Cena for WWE title in Los Angeles.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Miz enters.

Cole enters fapping Mode.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Miz been getting lots of cheers lately :33


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that's his girlfriend, i didn't know.


yeah for like a year now


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh god Punk vs Cena would be a horrible match.. cmon Trips... fine someone better


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

^not sure if serious?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I'm serious all right ...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Miz been getting lots of cheers lately :33



The guy's got a knack for being a TV personality, I'll give him that. It's his only skill, but he does it damn well.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

With the likes of Justin Bieber ?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Oh god Punk vs Cena would be a horrible match.. cmon Trips... fine someone better



They put the MOTY at the last PPV...


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn morrison's entrance is tight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Oh god Punk vs Cena would be a horrible match.. cmon Trips... fine someone better



          .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2011)

if trips is serious about listening to fans then might I suggest Hornswoggle gets the GTS for no real reason


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

what did I say wrong? ........


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Oh I'm serious all right ...


i am disappoint bro


perucho1990 said:


> They put the MOTY at the last PPV...


this


Ceria said:


> Damn morrison's entrance is tight.


Always is


Darth Sidious said:


> .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Man, if only Jomo had mic skills, he would've become a main eventer already..


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

fine .. no comments ...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

How many commercials has this been. You can tell they were strapped for what they were actually gonna do past the trips/punk promo.

"Ah, crap! I forgot, we've got a _show_ to put on! "


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

Cause Cole won't shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

has a match ever been decided during the commerical break? due to injury or whatever?


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

fuck mic skills, trips wasnt always good on the mic


we'll discuss this at a later time


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

fuck that corkscrew elbow was epic. should have ended the match


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like no Cole imitating tonight.  So no pick on Cole to get him to quit thing.

What was the point of COle being on a match last week if he wouldnt be on again this week.  <sigh>


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

That ending seem rushed...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck that corkscrew elbow was epic. should have ended the match



Agreed. Best use of it I've seen from Truth.

Dropkick from Rey was beyond beautiful


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

JoMO injured again?? LMAO


----------



## Darc (Aug 1, 2011)

I really don't understand how they have guys sell being hit by a water bottle 

I think Morrison is fine, didn't look like an injury, just a bruise maybe.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

they are burying morrison already even though they were putting promos out for him


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Miz and Truth new super tag team

entrance music should be "Ebony and Ivory"


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw Mark Henry for like a split second?


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

I swear if Kofi comes out against Dolph...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

AUUGH, VICKIE pek


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

EXCUSE ME!!111!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. Best use of it I've seen from Truth.
> 
> Dropkick from Rey was beyond beautiful



Nice to see them actually selling the matches.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Alex Mother Rffing Riley!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Riley


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Alex Mother Rffing Riley!



his resemblance to the miz is uncanny. but i like the pop he's getting


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear King: I'm pretty sure Vickie works out a lot more than you, so shut up with the "Vickie Pig" jokes please.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

So the Polls gonna decide the Champ?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

Ryder time.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

trips dropped the ball by not making an appearance in the dofph segment.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

King needs to go away


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Santino and Ryder

Yes


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope we get an actual tag team between them after this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Why can the E pair Ryder with Hawkins again and make them win the tag belts?

Their first reign was forgettable but that was because they were generic heels.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if the tag champs comes out on Nexus music lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

lame music


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

What kind of music is that?


----------



## Darc (Aug 1, 2011)

So we should just pretend the Nexus and the RAW GM never happened? So lame, at least address it :/


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> lame music





perucho1990 said:


> What kind of music is that?



You guys don't watch SD? It's WAS Gabriel theme...

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Nexus, the stable that had potential to be the next nWo ended up worse than the Job Squad.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone know where i can find a working video of ultimate warrior's nitro debut? i want to watch that again but all the videos on yt are deleted


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, they are actually trying to build up the tag champions.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't believe they lost to Financial Investment and Brownbeard.

I'm disappoint


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Wow, they are actually trying to build up the tag champions.



Wait, there is a tag division in WWE..??


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Wait, there is a tag division in WWE..??



The Tag Division won't be there until KOW arrive in November.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> The Tag Division won't be there until KOW arrive in November.



Thats damn true, whats funny is that at first the E wanted to sign Team 3d to rebuild the tag division, but Dixie re-signed both of them to their TNA contracts.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

yo no habla espanol


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> yo no habla espanol



Yo si 

I really really like ADR, he better become champ at SS


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Another commercial break.-.-


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Bringing back 3D to the E would be Silly.  They are old and out of shape.

KOW will bring me Elbows, Giant Swing, Claudio's HEYYY, Chris Hero Cape, oh and a new version of Spinaroone but on Claudio's head.

I hope that they keep bringing out the tag champs and all.  But really I want is when the KOW debut in November on survivor series.  Its HHH vs Punk and Punk wins because of KOW interference and cuts a  King of Kings Promo on the E.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Bringing back 3D to the E would be Silly.  They are old and out of shape.
> 
> KOW will bring me Elbows, Giant Swing, Claudio's HEYYY, Chris Hero Cape, oh and a new version of Spinaroone but on Claudio's head.
> 
> I hope that they keep bringing out the tag champs and all.  But really I want is when the KOW debut in November on survivor series.  Its HHH vs Punk and Punk wins because of KOW interference and cuts a  King of Kings Promo on the E.



But you know that they will have to work the WWE Style...


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

it's sad that there's not much of a tag division, i wish that tna and roh could unite with wwe's tag division to crown an ultimate tag champ. maybe not a bad idea if it extended to ultimate champion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Evan!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Evan will probably job again, why this guy hasnt hold a midcard belt is beyond me...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> But you know that they will have to work the WWE Style...



The Elbow isn't dangerous and so is the giant swing and the spin the wrestler on your head.  It's quite awesome really and I'm sure kids would eat it up.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

alberto del rios is a philanthropist with hundreds of employees? he probably at the most is a manager of a taco bell or used to be.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Bourn jobbin' to the philanthropist. If the guy had a checklist, it'd be at the very least half full.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

pizza hut pzone, looks pretty good. imma get one tomorrow


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Rigged vote......


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA JOHNNY INTERRUPTED


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Rigged vote......



Fck the WWE Universe, no wonder Justin Bieber is famous..


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

The glad-handed douchebag yes-man. Someone should give him a cough drop.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

I like Laurenitis


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like this guy now.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

cough drop man's got a good point. cena's the fake champ


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

I predict a boring ending


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

Bah they shouldn't have had cena come out to his music.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

i agree, should have just had him say "hey asshole"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cena is so boring man... >_>


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

An awesome impression by Cena 

Jeez, dudes beatin' up on JL on television.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 1, 2011)

Shut up Cena


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

BORRING...........CENA BORING


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Cena is mad corny right now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

The haters always be comin' out of the woodwork whenever this man's around


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

LOOOOK IN MY EYEEEE!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Cena's spiel is old


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

If I were Animal i would claim to not even know Johnny Ace.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

"We put smile on people faces!" 
LMAO


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

someone send a special thank you to that six year old for writing raw tonight .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

HHH owns them both and walks the f--k out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow Boring ending... CM Punk no love in there.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

That ending was boring as hell....and yes guys, Cena did outpop Punk. lol


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Boring ending indeed


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 1, 2011)

yawnworthy ending


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

a new undisputed champion? new title perhaps?


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

I just have to say I called it


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Lame crowd :|


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Decent show tonight. Predictable ending though.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

that crowd sucked, punk > cena


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Lame crowd :|


 yeah and Cena nation it seem.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't care who wins at SS as long as there's a new WWE Championship design


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Course we think that. But it wasn't the case tonight, apparently


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

I love cult of personality, but I think they need to bring back his old theme. The old theme is already ingrained into the minds of the fans. He isnt really getting good reactions off of cult of personality. Theme songs mean alot when it comes to connecting with da audience.


----------



## Darc (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I don't care who wins at SS as long as there's a new WWE Championship design



Pretty much lol

Ending was already known, don't know why anyone is upset.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 1, 2011)

Meh I'm already bored with Cena/Punk feud.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I don't care who wins at SS as long as there's a new WWE Championship design



that's what im thinking too, gives them two weeks to design a new title. though they've already had that.


----------



## urca (Aug 1, 2011)

inb4 i hope cena wins 
nah seriously i hope Punk wins,at least it'd make sense due to what he did pre and post MITB :3
but in all seriousness,i think it doesnt really matter,we'll get rid of that goofy title


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I don't care who wins at SS as long as there's a new WWE Championship design



NO! Punk needs to win!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That ending was boring as hell....and yes guys, Cena did outpop Punk. lol



its to be expected though.. punk's only beginning, he still needs to win a big margin of the casual viewers and kids.. 

but as a whole, crowd was dead.. 



Ceria said:


> a new undisputed champion? new title perhaps?



only thing keeping me from forgetting this raw next morning.. we might get a new belt.. it would interesting to have both cena and punk show up some belt designs next week


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

They need to do something big again next week to keep the feud interesting. Right now they're not doing much with it or using it to its full potential.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

btw, if cena won.. this would be the biggest waste since hbk vs. hogan..

unless trips screws punk..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't care who wins. Because either way, shit is going to be interesting to see. The (second ) Triple H era is starting off interestingly decent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cena better not win. imo is going to destroy all the good hype in the WWE lately..


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

I say Rio cashes in and becomes the Undisputed Champ


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

i want punk to win
cena gains nothing from defeating him


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

Living Colour are too good for wrestling fans, especially the comatose ones at Raw tonight.


That last promo was a bit of a mess. Lauranaitis served no real purpose; he was hardly significant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I say Rio cashes in and becomes the Undisputed Champ


 wait!!! he can cash it in and pimp Cena or CM Punk to be champ? correct? I mean with the match in progress?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I say Rio cashes in and becomes the Undisputed Champ



Or he gets shit kicked in the face again by CM Punk


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I say Rio cashes in and becomes the Undisputed Champ



God, I hope not. Thats a bad move. Rio is barely even over. He's been booked to look weak, so even if he did cash it in, the fans wouldnt really care.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I don't care who wins. Because either way, shit is going to be interesting to see. The (second ) Triple H era is starting off interestingly decent.



Agreed. Seeing the aftermath of the match should be interesting.

We can complain all we want, but there's some genuinely good stuff going on right now.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 1, 2011)

Nah let del Rio destroy all the midcarders until Cena/Punk starts to become stale.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. Seeing the aftermath of the match should be interesting.
> 
> We can complain all we want, but there's some genuinely good stuff going on right now.



I don't know about everybody else, but for this new age of WWE, and not to mention a new CEOO, it's like an Attitude Era 2.0 

Nothing was actually boring tonight. I liked everything that happened, even the divas battle royal (to some degree ).


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder if The Rock will screw Cena at SS.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2011)

doubt it..........rock isnt even scheduled to be back until Survivor Series


----------



## Darc (Aug 2, 2011)

Best botch I've ever seen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRBfpbPi8Y&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 2, 2011)

CM Punk at Raw: "...I'm not going to promo class, I'm not going to media training..."...damn right, you don't need them Punky  your the best mic guy in the world today


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2011)

Darc said:


> Best botch I've ever seen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRBfpbPi8Y&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]



"Was that suppose to happen?"
I wonder....


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 2, 2011)

Darc said:


> Best botch I've ever seen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRBfpbPi8Y&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl poor Rey Rey :rofl


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsF9nSGTZHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 2, 2011)

What an absolutely awful crowd that was. I know not every every crowd can be as enthusiastic as New York or Chicago but c'mon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't stand fans from NY or Philadelphia


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 2, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I can't stand fans from NY or Philadelphia



Why is that, is it because they actually like professional wrestling?


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I can't stand fans from NY or Philadelphia



What the hell bro?

Philly fans and NY fans are Boss


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

It's going to be the L.A. screwjob.  This was all just a ploy to make it hurt fans.


----------



## Godot (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone needs to bring the "If Cena wins, we riot" sign to L.A.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

how are LA Crowds?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Punk-Jericho for Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

Please let it happen


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Punk-Jericho for Wrestlemania confirmed.



If this happens I'll come to wrestlemania with a vip pass to "locker (room) rape" them. Jericho is me


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

ill drag you away hun


----------



## Inugami (Aug 2, 2011)

Whatever but... just bring back Jericho!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> ill drag you away hun



it will take 6 pedigrees, 10 sweet chin musics, 20 tombstones, 3 RKOS over the table, 2 Macho man elbow drops and 1,000 Bonzai drops to keep me away from Punk and Jericho's locker rooms


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

i know somethings


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> how are LA Crowds?



We only give a shit about Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

damn.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2011)

Booyaka Booyaka 619


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Why is that, is it because they actually like professional wrestling?





Legend said:


> What the hell bro?
> 
> Philly fans and NY fans are Boss



Just don't, i never have liked the smarky east coast towns



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Punk-Jericho for Wrestlemania confirmed.



If Cena could carry Y2J to a decent match, i'm sure Punk could too


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

We are knowlegable


----------



## Ceria (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Punk-Jericho for Wrestlemania confirmed.



Jericho seems unconcerned, at this point i don't care just anybody but cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Cena is going nowhere.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Punk-Jericho for Wrestlemania confirmed.



This will be excellent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

Y2J and Punk will need Cena to be there to make it a three-way dance so John can carry both of them at the same time. :33


----------



## Ceria (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y2J and Punk will need Cena to be there to make it a three-way dance so John can carry both of them at the same time. :33



or rather they can carry him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> or rather they can carry him



I bet you think Randy Orton is a good wrestler too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet you think Randy Orton is a good wrestler too.



But your the one that thinks Cena can carry people...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 2, 2011)

Richards better than Punk? Richards who cant sell for shit and has as good mic skills as JoMo?



> On CM Punk NOT Being The Best in The World: "I love CM Punk. I never met him personally, but when I meet him I will shake his hand and tell him how much I appreciate his talents. But Punk wears a shirt on TV saying he's 'the best in the World'. Well he's not the best in the world until he defeats Davey Richards . Davey Richards is the best wrestler in the World hands down! You could put the Miz at #1 in the PWI 500...and then burn that magazine for printing that. Davey Richards is the best in the World and I defy anybody to argue with me on that. Watch the match with Eddie Edwards. It was a 36-minute perfect match. Not one flaw. He trained for 4-weeks for that match - like a fighter. He's revolutionizing the business right before our very eyes."





Shut up Hermie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But your the one that thinks Cena can carry people...



You're the one that thinks he doesn't. :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

On Cena.  He carries matches, in the sense that he is who people are invested in.  Despite this, noone can deny that the important Cena matches are booked in a way that he basically hangs around limply for minutes on end to suddenly spring to life and boom pow slam a win and cheer.  The matches just suck usually, and it takes a lot of work to have him put in work.



Darth Sidious said:


> Just don't, i never have liked the smarky east coast towns



*Spoiler*: __ 




We are differing fans.  I love those kinds of crowds.  Sure I started with hogan vs warrior, but i always found wrestling fun..but eh.. kinda hoky.  The thing about east coast origins is that they did not treat the fans dumb.  It's kinda their fault that the kayfabe began to erode, but then again it could be time.

Back on point, because promotions treated the audience so smart, and they were our first hometown type, we went nuts for it.  And got spoiled, so ignore the movesets, though we respect them.  Promos matter, but the talent themselves don't need to be crowd controllers vocally always.  Forget a certain build, just give me good competition for good reasons, and a flair of real life.  

I understand that the characters must have marketability, and I completely respect them being able to talk and actually be intelligent, but hey...every crop has a few bits to show off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

The best Cena matches are the ones where he either works semi-heelish or semi-dominant(vs RVD, vs Punk, vs Edge, vs Umaga). When you plug him in the Hogan formula of selling 99% of the match until the Superman comeback, there's no one in the world that can make that formula into 5 star matches.

I always thought it was silly for a dude as swoll as Cena to be selling the entire match, anyhow.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank yooouuu.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When you plug him in the Hogan formula of selling 99% of the match until the Superman comeback, there's no one in the world that can make that formula into 5 star matches.



A very good point reps to you sir


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're the one that thinks he doesn't. :rofl



well going by the state of today's wrestling...you think its a good thing?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

but...but i just said...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> but...but i just said...



irrelevant what you just said.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

> Wade Barrett beat Colt Cabana. Very entertaining for a dark match. Barrett dominated in the early going and Cabana attempted a comeback, but Cabana was ultimately pinned after Wasteland. About a five-minute match



Aww yeah

But poor Wade doing a dark match before NXT, a year after winning the first season and main eventing PPVs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Your either Nexus or Nobody.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

Nexus is/were a bunch of nobodies anyway apart from Punk, Barrett and DB


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

a little over half became champions...oh and you forgot cena.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 2, 2011)

Nexus was awsm. key word is "was" that is.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Nexus will return with new leader Zack ryder


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2011)

or better yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVmJcvF_YOM&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 2, 2011)

More Weights equals More Dates


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> well going by the state of today's wrestling...you think its a good thing?



Yes, we can totally blame bland writing and the WWE producing cookie cutter muscleheads who all look the same and aren't ready for prime time on John Cena's ability to call a match. 

HHH said it at comic-con..."The lack of competition and places for people to learn their craft has forced us to put some guys out there on tv when they're probably not ready for it."

ie...Nexus.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

so...apparently ryder got got.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



pedigree by hhh off camera



Strange, yet classic hunter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yes, we can totally blame bland writing and the WWE producing cookie cutter muscleheads who all look the same and aren't ready for prime time on John Cena's ability to call a match.
> 
> HHH said it at comic-con..."*The lack of competition and places for people to learn their craft has forced us to put some guys out there on tv when they're probably not ready for it.*"
> 
> ie...Nexus.



I think John Cena fits under that category.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think John Cena fits under that category.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

I love how WWE acknowledges the fact Cena gets heat. To cover that up they call him a "*controversial*" champion. For his limited in ring abilities (like his match @mania against HHH) they described him as a "*warrior brawl*" wrestler. :rofl

P.S- Kelly Kelly should start adapting my avatar as her finishing move. Boob slap finishing move will put the diva section as the new "attitude era"  and raw will surely get 4.0 and beyond rating


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> I love how WWE acknowledges the fact Cena gets heat. To cover that up they call him a "*controversial*" champion. For his limited in ring abilities (like his match @mania against HHH) they described him as a "*warrior brawl*" wrestler. :rofl



 @ thinking HHH isn't a limited wrestler himself.

Also: Kelly Kelly's boobs are too small.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> I love how WWE acknowledges the fact Cena gets heat. To cover that up they call him a "*controversial*" champion. For his limited in ring abilities (like his match @mania against HHH) they described him as a "*warrior brawl*" wrestler. :rofl
> 
> P.S-* Kelly Kelly should start adapting my avatar as her finishing move.* Boob slap finishing move will put the diva section as the new "attitude era"  and raw will surely get 4.0 and beyond rating



to bad she has insufficient breast size for such a move....though who would not like to see her try?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> @ thinking HHH isn't a limited wrestler himself.
> 
> Also: Kelly Kelly's boobs are too small.



I did not say HHH is a great ring skill man. that's was the first time I heard the commentary state Cena got limited ring skills :rofl

@Kelly Kelly - hey, hey, she has my size


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2011)

They're saving it for Kharma. The female version of stink-face.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> to bad she has insufficient breast size for such a move....






VastoLorDae said:


> ....though who would not like to see her try?


pek


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They're saving it for Kharma. The female version of stink-face.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









please don't mess up this time
please don't mess up this time
please don't mess up this time
please don't mess up this time
please don't mess up this time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish I could do that when Cena is funny....but those moments are so rare I sometimes forget to.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

test that move on me kyuui


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> test that move on me kyuui



I fear I might need to gain a beth phoenix level boobies for that  people don't like cutties they like biggies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> I fear I might need to gain a beth phoenix level boobies for that  people don't like cutties they like biggies



I like all sizes.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Get in line Vasto

Beth next Diva's champ please then have a Beth vs Nattie match


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I like all sizes.



I love u 



Legend said:


> Get in line Vasto
> 
> Beth next Diva's champ please then have a Beth vs Nattie match



You know me lil korena heart belongs to u sensei 

I wouldn't mind wrestling Beth (or Sunny at her 96-95 look)  in a "all out bra" match


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Aww

sounds nice


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> Aww
> 
> sounds nice



Get me a creative job @wwe sensei, I promise you gail kim will not cry for lack of "action"


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

She's already engaged to chef robert irvine


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> She's already engaged to chef robert irvine



people can have accidents in the kitchen


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

heey i look up to him

i wonder what they are going to do with the other matches for SS


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> heey i look up to him
> 
> i wonder what they are going to do with the other matches for SS



My fav summerslam is 1992  saw it a few years ago - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nksB7Lizkas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Well for this one:

Punk vs Cena
Christian vs Orton
Beth vs Kelly Kelly
Rey vs Miz???
Truth vs Jomo???
Rhodes vs Zeke???
Sheamus vs Mark Henry???


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> Well for this one:
> 
> Punk vs Cena
> Christian vs Orton
> ...



Uninteresting....as usual.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 3, 2011)

There should be a Del Rio there somewhere


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yeah Delrio vs Kofi


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone else think that at the end of RAW the cheers with Punk & Cena at the end was fake?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

> This message is hidden because BlueSky Rena is on your ignore list



Like a pill curing a migraine


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Anyone else think that at the end of RAW the cheers with Punk & Cena at the end was fake?



It was live right? So you cant fake it


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> Well for this one:
> 
> Punk vs Cena
> Christian vs Orton
> ...



No Ziggler match


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

ok ok Ziggles vs A-ry


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> It was live right? So you cant fake it



It's still possible, they can play a recording of cheering or booing through the arena's sound system.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2011)

*this*

He couldn't hold his urges for so long.


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't really hear much...  What did he say before he pedigree him?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Just don't, i never have liked the smarky east coast towns



So you don't like them because they're smarky? That's as bad as saying pg era sucks because the arena is full of kids.

Let's face, those crowds bring on energy that no else does. It's always fun watching wrestling when it happens in Chicago, New York, Montreal, etc.

But you may prefer crows that look like they don't give a shit about the show, so be my guest.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2011)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The best Cena matches are the ones where he either works semi-heelish or semi-dominant(vs RVD, vs Punk, vs Edge, vs Umaga). When you plug him in the Hogan formula of selling 99% of the match until the Superman comeback, there's no one in the world that can make that formula into 5 star matches.
> 
> I always thought it was silly for a dude as swoll as Cena to be selling the entire match, anyhow.


It works when the guy he's up against is bigger than he is like Show, Kane, Mark Henry, Umaga, etc., etc... For dudes like Miz and Orton, though, it's pretty stupid unless they gained some sort of massive advantage early on.



BlueSky Rena said:


> I did not say HHH is a great ring skill man. that's was the first time I heard the commentary state Cena got limited ring skills :rofl




The commentators didn't say that, HHH did in order to build up their feud for WM 22. It was a fairly major plot point of the match that was directly tied into the finish.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It's still possible, they can play a recording of cheering or booing through the arena's sound system.


It'd sound very fucked up and un-natural to those of us at home watching, though. That's why it only really works for taped shows that go through post-production like SD and Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Like a pill curing a migraine




That's pretty cold.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> So you don't like them because they're smarky? That's as bad as saying pg era sucks because the arena is full of kids.
> 
> Let's face, those crowds bring on energy that no else does. It's always fun watching wrestling when it happens in Chicago, New York, Montreal, etc.
> 
> But you may prefer crows that look like they don't give a shit about the show, so be my guest.



Heh, try not to get on his case too much. If it were a couple years ago, I would've actually been inclined to agree with him; I kinda see where he's coming from. While the smarkier crowds do bring on a special energy, they can be annoying sometimes. I'll give you two examples from both ends of the stick (both featuring Cena since the guy's very excrement gets discussed so much in this thread): MitB 2011 and ONS 2006.


*Spoiler*: _a bit of a rant_ 



Now part of the reason MitB this year was such a great pay-per-view was because of the crowd; those guys were into that stuff. They cheered the roof off, they boo'd the roof off, they sat down and watched intently to see what would happen next and repeated the process; When Cara got killed during the SD Bank match, that was some of the loudest _*anything*_ for Sheamus I'd ever heard. They did get a bit off track at some points, cheering for Punk when he wasn't even being referred to yet, but it was a really good crowd. But along with being loud, not only were they there to see their man, they were there for _wrestling_. Even when they were booing Cena through most the match, when he actually pulled off a decent move or kicked out of a near fall, they took their fan goggles off for just a few seconds and cheered for the guy. Cheered! For the enemy! Cuz it was a good match. I know I sound hella biased, but that PPV is one that I'm gonna remember for a long time because of the matches and because of the fantastic smark crowd.

Now onto ONS in NY 2006. Hype crowd, dedicated fans, huge reactions, just like the above. Unlike the above, the crowd were so ECW crazy that they ended up systematically ruining the pay-per-view. Now don't get me wrong, their booing ain't what bothered me. Them initially booing the E talent? Fair game, E were the bad guys. Cena having to walk through a sea of swears and middle fingers? He was the face of what ECW was against, no problem, I'd've boo'd too. It was the fact that they spent more time s--ting on people in the ring and throwing stuff than actually watching the performances is what bothered me, pretty much spending one entire match bitching about how bored they supposedly were (though in their defense, the match in question wasn't that good). I'm sure even the ECW talent was annoyed because they couldn't hear themselves think due to the audience not being able to shut up once in a while. Some ECW brand dude in the ring? "EC-DUB"!! 2 WWE dudes in the ring? "Change the channel!" Cena stepping up his game after hearing all match that he blew at wrestling? "You still suck!" such a cavalcade of rose-tinted stupidity that I thought was only reserved to football fans.




TL;DR - I like smarky crowds, I live near a city of smarky crowds, but there's a fine line between a smarky crowd of fun loving wrestling fans and a crowd composed entirely of trolls and dipshits, a line that gets pretty easy to cross due to mob mentality.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Shriker pretty much said it better than i could


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2011)

We already talk about ryder getting the pedigree?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Anyone else think that at the end of RAW the cheers with Punk & Cena at the end was fake?



Leave it to you master, i noticed an odd noise at the end of the show, i kept muting it thinking maybe it was something outside but it was a fuzzy kind of sound. 

on that list above, change it to punk vs christian, undisputed champ right there.

Orton vs cena, hopefully the viper can put that fool out of his misery 

Mark Henry should be facing Khali


----------



## Godot (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh shit I just read the SD spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Natalya grabs a mic and says "Beth, you are so right sister, the days of these cuties are over." (paraphrased). Natalya evidently has turned heel.



Beth + Nat + any other diva who actually knows how to wrestle forming a stable?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Leave it to you master, i noticed an odd noise at the end of the show, i kept muting it thinking maybe it was something outside but it was a fuzzy kind of sound.
> 
> on that list above, change it to punk vs christian, undisputed champ right there.
> 
> ...


Thank Jeebus you aren't in charge of booking this card.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Thank Jeebus you aren't in charge of booking this card.



why, cena vs punk must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Godot (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> why, cena vs punk must be avoided at all costs.



A match that headlined one of the best PPV in years must be 'avoided'? wtf are you smoking?

Also, Khali on a PPV card is what must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

im surprised that you guys don't like him. i think wwe wastes his potential.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Godot said:


> Oh shit I just read the SD spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Get the fudge out of here? For real? Do want.
> 
> 
> 
> who?



khali, henry's been taking out all the big guys, kane and big show but he hasn't fought khali yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> khali, henry's been taking out all the big guys, kane and big show but he hasn't fought khali yet



Mark Henry does not like to carry dead weight.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 3, 2011)

@Shirker

I completely agree with you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Leave it to you master, i noticed an odd noise at the end of the show, i kept muting it thinking maybe it was something outside but it was a fuzzy kind of sound.
> 
> on that list above, change it to punk vs christian, undisputed champ right there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

you guys are strange.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Khali and potential in the same sentence?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> why, cena vs punk must be avoided at all costs.


So you're willing to tank one of the biggest PPVs of the year by having a pseudo-heel/heel title unification match main event just to avoid Cena/Punk?





Ceria said:


> khali, henry's been taking out all the big guys, kane and big show but he hasn't fought khali yet




Khali is a heel right now. Heel/heel big man matches is a horrible idea.



Ceria said:


> you guys are strange.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So you're willing to tank one of the biggest PPVs of the year by having a pseudo-heel/heel title unification match main event just to avoid Cena/Punk?
> 
> Khali is a heel right now. Heel/heel big man matches is a horrible idea.



I don't consider heel or face when i make up matches, they're irrelevant. I want to keep Cena out of the title position until wrestlemania next year. injuring him giving him a quit vacation or whatever will allow others the opportunity to become champion. 

Khali vs henry would give henry the status of taking down all the big men in the industry, with exception to undertaker. he's already gone down that path by taking out both kane and big show, why not complete the set and then have sheamus beat him?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I don't consider heel or face when i make up matches, they're irrelevant. I want to keep Cena out of the title position until wrestlemania next year. injuring him giving him a quit vacation or whatever will allow others the opportunity to become champion.


...

...

...





> Khali vs henry would give henry the status of taking down all the big men in the industry, with exception to undertaker. he's already gone down that path by taking out both kane and big show, why not complete the set and then have sheamus beat him?


----------



## Godot (Aug 3, 2011)

You can have your Khali/Henry match if you want, but *not* on a PPV card.

Let Henry squash him on Smackdown or something.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

you dont considered heel or face?

smh smh


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> you dont considered heel or face?
> 
> smh smh



usually i don't. i consider who would win out of a given pair, their status of heel or face at the time really doesn't go into account.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> usually i don't. i consider who would win out of a given pair, their status of heel or face at the time really doesn't go into account.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

to everything Ceria has posted today.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WOW.



why so furious


----------



## Darc (Aug 3, 2011)

Is that shirt real? WHAT THE FUCK TNA?


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WOW.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> to everything Ceria has posted today.


This


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WOW.




this is almost the right amount of ridiculous for this shirt to be a good one  


@Ceria, you better run mang


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

What's awesome about Joker Sting is that he looks like the Heath Ledger Joker, but he's acting like the 1960s tv show Joker.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

>last two pages


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasnt they Great Khali ranked as the worst heavyweight champion of all time or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wasnt they Great Khali ranked as the worst heavyweight champion of all time or something



But you don't understand...he has potential.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sure Giant Gonzalez had potential too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'm sure Giant Gonzalez had potential too



...as a basketball player.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

you belittle giant Gonzalez? the guy wrestled taker at wrestlemania  
he wasn't even pinned


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

> ...as a basketball player.



He'd have won a championship

Unlike Lebron


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2011)

. . . . fuxking tna


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But you don't understand...he has potential.



You mean like the same potential a rock has at the top of a tall building


----------



## Vox (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> He'd have won a championship
> 
> Unlike Lebron



Where's that rep button?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'm sure Giant Gonzalez had potential too



So did Yao Ming, so much for the chinese shaq


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> So did Yao Ming, so much for the chinese shaq



He was a 9-time all-star.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2011)

He even got voted as a starter for an All-Star game where he never played a single game in for the season.

Dem China-men.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He was a 9-time all-star.



Did he ever win a ring though? i'm not good with basketball  

it's tough to follow a sport when your home team always bombs in the playoffs.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sorry if i said some things earlier that confused some people, i can't help but view things the way i do.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Time for questions  I'd ask if I had twitter.

"Mister Punk, why does Zack Ryder's championship look better than yours?"


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2011)

*Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 25*

[YOUTUBE]llaCDim11tM[/YOUTUBE]

A decent episode and dat chris masters promo.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]frC75S27h_0[/YOUTUBE]
If the entire world calls the sky blue, are you still correct in calling it red?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

The problem with TNA is that they dont target to the right demographic, and all you see is a trainwreck..


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 4, 2011)

Darc said:


> Is this the official thread? lol
> 
> Why was Sin Cara suspended?



Yes wondering the same thing... 

Can't wait for wrestling this weekend.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]llaCDim11tM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A decent episode and dat chris masters promo.



Vincent van broski that's all i gotta say


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2011)

During Thursday’s WWE investor conference call, WWE Chairman and CEO Vince McMahon spoke about The Rock’s impact on the company’s second quarter financial results, namely WrestleMania 28, which generated over $28 million in revenues.

McMahon announced that The Rock will be appearing at “multiple” pay-per-view events aside from WrestleMania 28.

The Rock announced last month that he’ll be appearing at the 25th anniversary of Survivor Series in November to confront John Cena, who he will wrestle at WrestleMania 28.

McMahon mentioned that The Rock’s involvement at Wrestlemania 28 have resulted in demand for WM28 travel packages being stronger than usual – selling out in just two days.

While there was talk of The Rock appearing at SummerSlam in some capacity, scheduling conflicts prevented that from happening.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> During Thursday?s WWE investor conference call, WWE Chairman and CEO Vince McMahon spoke about The Rock?s impact on the company?s second quarter financial results, namely WrestleMania 28, which generated over $28 million in revenues.
> 
> McMahon announced that The Rock will be appearing at ?multiple? pay-per-view events aside from WrestleMania 28.
> 
> ...



I figured as much, my buddy and i were talking about going down there to see it, even if it's nosebleeds, i dunno if the show itself has sold out already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Meanwhile...Dave Meltzer reported that someone high-up in the WWE wants to cancel Rock vs Cena at WM.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meanwhile...Dave Meltzer reported that someone high-up in the WWE wants to cancel Rock vs Cena at WM.



It's an interesting idea, but i think maybe they let the cat out of the bag too soon.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meanwhile...Dave Meltzer reported that someone high-up in the WWE wants to cancel Rock vs Cena at WM.



But... but why...?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> But... but why...?



Something about being concerned that Cena will get booed out of the building and it would be bad for business...which is stupid. Cena always gets booed out of the building.

Personally, I think it's HHH being butthurt about the Rock again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

i hear taker is coming back in October 

i want full gimmick overhaul.. perhaps even a heel one, where he will turn face in the last weeks of his wrestling career..

we know he's bald, so i dunno.. might be interesting if he went back big evil or his american badass gimmick..  i just hope watering it down wont fuck it up..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe UT will wear a wig.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Something about being concerned that Cena will get booed out of the building and it would be bad for business...which is stupid. Cena always gets booed out of the building.
> 
> Personally, I think it's HHH being butthurt about the Rock again.



Did they _see_ MitB? Though I guess that's a special case, given the build-up and setting.

Either way, that's pretty ludicrous. How can the fans booing Cena be bad for business when those very fans are the ones contributing to the business you're trying to protect?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny ZTLIS as always, best parts were masters and seeing ryder's font on EVERYTHING.  I mean from mousepads, to the end credits, even that sign of the week.

Anyone else notice the lack of a partnership for wwwa message?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Never fear you Cena/Rock lovers, that match is going nowhere.  The nigh nuclear heat that we were feeling with punk and cena in june and july has cooled off to a manageable level.  

I think it sucks that both audiences lack the attention span and/or wwe has no belief that wwe thinks audiences have no span.  Either way, Punk coming back this soon and the "LOVELY," NEVER INTERRUPTED, ALWAYS MORE THAN FIVE MINUTES LONG promos that always happen to ...
a; involve hhh and b; make him look more in control or mature than whoever he interacts with.  

It's like I am back in 2003.  Isn't it funny....he stays away until we all really ... really ... really want to watch.  Of course it is all about the game.


----------



## Godot (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing more HHH, so long as he portrays himself as a Mr.McMahon-type heel. And he doesn't bury anyone I like.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

For anyone that watches TNA, Amazing Red just got released..


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

isnt he pretty good?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

He had no personality, horrible mic skills but fun to watch in the ring, not bad for a spotmonkey.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> He had no personality, horrible mic skills but fun to watch in the ring, not bad for a spotmonkey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

you just reminded me.. might watch TNA tonight 

btw, it appears that clooney is bangin stacy keibler... lucky old shit


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing Red said creative had nothing for him. lol.

Bischoff said he had a two year contract right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Amazing Red said creative had nothing for him. lol.
> 
> Bischoff said he had a two year contract right?



Yeah it ends around this year's BFG...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, Red can't do promos, so giving him any storylines would be a waste. They're signing better X-division dudes now anyway, like Austin Aries.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

If pushed right, Double A could end up as TNA's CM Punk, he better win the X-division title at HJ.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> If pushed right, Double A could end up as TNA's CM Punk, he better win the X-division title at HJ.



Actually the problem with AA is that he has a massive EGO.  Which in case gets him major backstage heat.  Which was the problem of why he hasn't been seen for the past year other than like 2 Dragongate PPV.  Which is why he wasn't on ROH.  I give him credit he is definitely one of my favorite WRESTLERS out there.  But when you can't get along with anyone in the back......how can the fans get behind you?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Yeah it ends around this year's BFG...



ok.
i always liked him. loved his book Controversy creates cash
but i think his departure would be for the best


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Red should go Sangriento and join wwe to job to sin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

red is a good low-carder.. fun to watch in opening matches.. and thats not a bad thing at all.. i actually wouldn't mind him signing with E


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> He had no personality, horrible mic skills but fun to watch in the ring, not bad for a spotmonkey.



He was a great wrestler but you're right about his mic skills. 

Did anyone else see that ultimate X contract match, Aries was pretty good, but then again the other three were just as epic if not more.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe UT will wear a wig.



and form a tag team with goldust


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe lost his points lol. -10.

Creative really has something against him  .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> [YOUTUBE]frC75S27h_0[/YOUTUBE]
> If the entire world calls the sky blue, are you still correct in calling it red?


I really, REALLY hate Youtube for giving morons a platform to spew their royally shitty opinions.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTW, it sucks that Storm got injured during this taping. Hope he's not out for long.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I really, REALLY hate Youtube for giving morons a platform to spew their royally shitty opinions.



I have to give this numb-nuts some credit.  He at least had the decency to not force us to stare at his fug face for the 9 minutes he was spewing garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2011)

Crappy Youtube videos ain't got s--t on crappy Youtube comments.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I have to give this numb-nuts some credit.  He at least had the decency to not force us to stare at his fug face for the 9 minutes he was spewing garbage.




I know, right?




Shirker said:


> Crappy Youtube videos ain't got s--t on crappy Youtube comments.


Man, I don't even know what's worse to be perfectly honest.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 4, 2011)

So here is a question for the wrestling fans out there you need to build a stable in the "E" who is your leader and who are you putting him with and for shits and giggles seeing as how they are willing to pay those ascap fees pick some theme music


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Well what does a stable need?  Experience, muscle, a leader, a star, and a jobber, maybe some goonies, maybe a broad.

Jobber . . . Barretta
Star Kofi 
Goon squad Usos
Leader, survey says Truth!  Or Miz.
Muscle I vote Clay

Stable name?  Recount.  Cuz after we're done, that's all you mooks are going to have time to do.

Theme song?  Something that has an undertone similar to the laid back version of 'just close your eyes'


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, I can't even simulate Sting-Undertaker in a video game.

Feels bad.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

If I could go back in time I'd warn Vince about the millions he would lose by not investing in the NWO , Sting, and some luchadores from WCW ..


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2011)

More like find paul e the best, most loyal financial expert ever.

Divas talking about longer matches on twitter.  All for it...so long as it ain't the model crop taking more than 60% of matchtime.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meanwhile...Dave Meltzer reported that someone high-up in the WWE wants to cancel Rock vs Cena at WM.



I'll bet he's planning to make all those against his idea learn about his pedigree


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 5, 2011)

Cancel Rock/Cena and they'll lose a ton of casual buys.

If they haven't forgot about the match already.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

eh ....... Stone Cold vs Undertaker would be a better match to sell .. or 


CM Punk vs Cena vs Booker T


----------



## Vox (Aug 5, 2011)

Heloves said:


> eh ....... Stone Cold vs Undertaker would be a better match to sell .. or
> 
> 
> CM Punk vs Cena vs Booker T



Nether of those matches would sell even close to Rocky/Cena.

Although, just throwing Booker on the card for a spinaroonie would be pretty cool.

As for my stable. Shit, I don't know. Rhodes maybe? Throw Rhodes, DiBiase, Reks and Kidd into a stable. Have them dominate a brand by holding all the  titles ala Evolution. Maybe not Kidd. You could slate Slater or a returning Sheffield in there easily. Really, the last member doesnt matter, they're only filler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So here is a question for the wrestling fans out there you need to build a stable in the "E" who is your leader and who are you putting him with and for shits and giggles seeing as how they are willing to pay those ascap fees pick some theme music



New Nation Of Domination..

Leader: Booker T
Spot Guy: Kofi Kingston
Jobber: R-Truth
Muscle: Mark Henry


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2011)

Impact was actually good yesterday, RVD/Crimson vs Steiner/Gunner was the match of the night, believe it or not 

Gunner and Crimson continue to improve in the ring, if only they werent wrestling in front of tourists and idiots(IZ), I mean come on they wasnt even a "This is Wrestling" for Double A/Shelley...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah i watched some of impact last night

got the feeling that sting will be leaving with bischoff and hogan
"Before I leave I will rescue this company."
that would explain why he has been given the world championship so much

/captainobvious


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2011)

A stable?

I'd make a new Corporation...

Leader: HHH - He can bury everyone every week by being cooler and unaffected by anything they say.
Star: heel John Cena - Pander to the kids even MORE. Act like nothing's changed. Act "shocked" that he wins via interference from his stablemates. Still preach "Hustle Loyalty and Respect" while whacking fools with a chain. Kids will still love him, since he sucks up to them. 
Enforcer: Mark Henry - Someone gonna get their ass kicked...someone gonna get their wig split.
Breakout star: heel JoMo - Glittery abs, here we come.
Experienced worker: Chris Jericho - You know why? Because HHH and Jericho teaming up is FUNNY. 

Theme music: I'm sure HHH would want them to come out to his music.


----------



## urca (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow,how come nobody's talking about today's smackdown?.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2011)

Should of seen this one coming.

EDIT:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jade (Aug 5, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Should of seen this one coming.


Don't forget and Masters and David Hart Smith.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't get it. Masters on roids and with mediocre in-ring skills was pushed to the moon, ultimately getting released. Then he comes back  from the indies with a more slim look, putting solid matches in Superstars and slowly getting his momentum back. Then this happens. What the shit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you serious bro?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2011)

You know realize that if Zack Ryder wasn't smart enough to do his own show, he would be in that list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2011)

The HHH era, folks.


----------



## Godot (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always wanted WWE to cut down its roster. There might be some cuts that we don't agree with, but in the end, it's for the best.

On the topic of stables, HHH needs to become Mr. Helmsley, and start his own Corporation stable, with Cena as the star. Imagine if he turns heel, but still retains his superman status. WM28 is the perfect set-up. In front of his fucking hometown, he could give the rock the biggest burying of his long wrestling career, w/o any interference whatsoever. Then for at least the next 10 months, he headlines every single PPV, and squashes _every_ single person, *intentionally* taking a beating for the first 10 mins of a match, then doing his superman routine at the very end, while no-selling everything (he could even make promos that highlight this, and essentially asking the smark crowd "u mad?"). If he's hated now, imagine the fucking heat he would get from the smarks then.

This becomes his new entrance theme:


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2011)

Melina and Gail got released too, I expect them to join TNA, Melina is best friends with TNA and Gail is best friends with AJ,Daniels and the rest of the Originals.

Also what was the point of rehiring Masters when you were gonna fire him again?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2011)

Why would Gail go back to Impact Wrestling/TNA when she already left there because they wouldn't pay her shit in the first place?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2011)

Because she has no other options left? Also considering she is now a "WWE reject", she will get better...


----------



## Godot (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, she's 34. She might even retire.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2011)

She's also engaged to a celebrity chef, so why put up with the same headaches from TNA that made you leave before?

EDIT: Hell, she was a "WWE Reject" the first time she went to TNA and still got paid like shit. I seriously doubt much would change the second time around if she were to make that mistake again.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd hold off signing anywhere for a bit if I were her.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Melina is gone


This is the best thing ever for JoMo


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

Vladimir and DH Smith are gone as well?

Hmm...can WWE really afford extra roster cuts? Aren't the rosters kinda small?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Vladimir and DH Smith are gone as well?
> 
> Hmm...can WWE really afford extra roster cuts? Aren't the rosters kinda small?



Im surprised JTG and Primo are still employed..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Roster cuts...Roster cuts everywhere.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Im surprised JTG and Primo are still employed..



JTG is still employed? lol.


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2011)

Chris Master?!?1?! Why couldn't it be JTG or something D:


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

JTG, Yoshi Tatsu, Heath Slater, Michael McGuillicuty, Tyler Reks, Curt Hawkins, Rosa Mendes and Hornswoogle should all go.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2011)

^What about Primo?

BTW guys, remember Kozlov main event push? , the TNA chants killed his career..


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So here is a question for the wrestling fans out there you need to build a stable in the "E" who is your leader and who are you putting him with and for shits and giggles seeing as how they are willing to pay those ascap fees pick some theme music



OHOHOHO I want to make one!!!!

*Nexus*
*Leader*: CM Punk
*Members*: Miz, Alberto, Rhodes, Barrett, Ziggler, McIntyre


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> New Nation Of Domination..
> 
> Leader: Booker T
> Spot Guy: Kofi Kingston
> ...



Only a matter of time.  Someone just needs to spill Book's soda, and Kofi has always been painted as unstable with how many times he's snapped.

On recent topic: Melina's really gone?


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, she have been sucking since her return anyways...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll say


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2011)

Watchin' Smackdown.

Looks like Beth Pheonix is about to start chargin' for air, too.

EDIT*
You'll have to forgive me for being late, cuz I don't read spoilers but HOLY CHUCKLEFUNKING CRAP! Cara's coming back! YESH!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2011)

Natty with one of the worst heel turns I've ever seen.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A stable?
> 
> I'd make a new Corporation...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]4VeCfIDQvXI[/YOUTUBE]

This is the only music that can accompany any non dx faction involving HHH.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2011)

How many times are they going to release DH Smith?


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

i miss hardcore matches

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvraRu3-GZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gail Kim's WWE career can be summed up with one sentence.

She eliminated herself and no one noticed.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2011)

Punks steam sure died fast.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 6, 2011)

Legend said:


> i miss hardcore matches
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvraRu3-GZg[/YOUTUBE]



Holy fuck that was awesome. 

This and the cruiserweight division need to come back.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sin Cara is apparently returning next week.

This is HHH's chance.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2011)

If anything, he'd actually be burying precariously through Cara. He's already, in a way, undefeated isn't he? I don't remember him ever getting pinned. 

EDIT*
My mistake, he lost a match to Christian, apparently.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2011)

I bet they'll release Morrison.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Gail Kim's WWE career can be summed up with one sentence.
> 
> She eliminated herself and no one noticed.



This seems familiar sir. Elaborate, please.



S.A.F said:


> Punks steam sure died fast.



naturally. Going back to the same old same old. No one new is being build up....they are just trying to find new reasons for the top guys to try and be more appealing...which work for only awhile.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I bet they'll release Morrison.


Hell the fuck no


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JClZ3Akkpas[/YOUTUBE]
Blackman


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 6, 2011)

Bryan vs Kidd was a short but awesome match


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Aug 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I bet they'll release Morrison.



They can't realease all the jobbers.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Natty with one of the worst heel turns I've ever seen.



She did it for the Rock.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2011)

guess I should answer my own question

CM Punk:
Leader, Cliche I know but for the gimmick these guys will go for it will be needed

Bryan Danielson:
Changing his name back thats right

Chris jericho:
He can literally do anything

Paul Heyman:
mouthpiece, instigator, evil genius

These guys will do a darker spin on the old edge and christian "inside lingo" thing.  They will call their opponents spot monkeys, and jobbers and what not.  Their goal is to destroy anybody who is corporate.  their first victim will be colt cabana who will return as scott colton or whatever much to everyones surprise.

They will be known as The Greastest Stable Ever or gSE.

theme music gotta go with Billy Talent "River Below" listen to the hook I think it is a decent fit for this would be stable

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0m6CjQHiDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> They can't realease all the jobbers.



They'll still have, Hawkins, Mcintyre, Bourne, Goldust, Swagger, JTG, Mason Ryan, Mcgillicutty, Otunga, Primo, Santino and Skip YIP YIP YIP Sheffield. 

Although i actually liked Skip i doubt they'll be pushing him anytime soon in the next year or so.


----------



## urca (Aug 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Punks steam sure died fast.


i think the situation here is about what Punk gained ,i believe he gained more and more fans from what happened,so even if the steam dies,he stil gained a good share of the profit which is the fans in this case .


----------



## Ceria (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm surprised that JTG is still employed, i thought they got rid of crime time completely years ago. i was also shocked to see melina was still employed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i was also shocked to see melina was still employed.



They finally decided JoMo could stop being a cuckold.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 6, 2011)

Impact Wrestling: The Sitcom.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF-IwsHGZGE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

it was funny till i saw abyss there.. i mean don't get mean wrong, but i just can't smile when looking at him


----------



## Ceria (Aug 6, 2011)

Seems like they're trying to break up the fortune faction, seems like beer money's gonna lose the tag titles to the LWO and Styles and Daniels seem to be on the verge of a feud. 

As for Kazarian, he'll continue to be the x division jobber that's got no one in the group to fight against. 

Why do they have to be so obvious and why break up a great group like fortune when immortal's a stagnant cesspool.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2011)

Because Bully Ray is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hopefully Hardcore Justice is better than UFC 133.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2011)

21


----------



## Totitos (Aug 7, 2011)

346. Ophidian
349. Amasis

Notice how close they are, sucks that one of them will probably not wrestle ever again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

Rob Terry in the top 100.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

Brian Kendrick not in the top 100


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

Born in 82, and 82 is simply the greatest.

Bunch of X div not in top 100.  Shelley is a travesty.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

How is koslov in the top 100


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 7, 2011)

You guys know that PWI is a kayfabe mag, right?


----------



## urca (Aug 7, 2011)

a great improvement for D.Bryan,hes at 15,last year he was at 44.
(im not sure if i care about PWI,though,i watch wrestling to enjoy it not to read too much into some stuff.)
speaking of bryan,have you guyz watched this week's Smackdown?
Bryan VS Tyson Kidd ,Bryan and kid did a helluva match.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You guys know that PWI is a kayfabe mag, right?


thats true but still


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow they released Masters? Fucking gay. Why didn't they just push him? He would haev made a great IC or US champion. WWE has no idea how to use their midcard an its why they're failing to create a NEW top draw.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd love to see Tyson Kidd and Daniel Bryan in a good submission match.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 7, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Wow they released Masters? Fucking gay. Why didn't they just push him? He would haev made a great IC or US champion. WWE has no idea how to use their midcard an its why they're failing to create a NEW top draw.



i'm kind of surprised that swagger wasn't released.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 7, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Wow they released Masters? Fucking gay. Why didn't they just push him? He would haev made a great IC or US champion. WWE has no idea how to use their midcard an its why they're failing to create a NEW top draw.



Mid-card *at least*. The dude is easily good enough to be at the top of the card. Masters only problem was that he didn't have any character development, which could have been solved pretty easily. A huge, huge waste of talent... and I don't say that often.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 7, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I'd love to see Tyson Kidd and Daniel Bryan in a good submission match.



Me too.

Also, sad to hear about Master leaving. He was so much better than when he got his push.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2011)

I know PWI is kayfabe and all that, but Ken Anderson in the top 10 is an automatic fail.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> How is koslov in the top 100



that, and Ted DiBiase Jr. @68 :rofl they guy never gets a win, yet they rank him at the top 100


----------



## FearTear (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJL27oUb1gY[/YOUTUBE]

Fans before "I wish Edge will die in a car accident": 

Fans after it: 

LOL Matt, he screwed the occasion of his life in just one sentence :rofl


----------



## Vice (Aug 7, 2011)

Funny story: Shawn Michaels  now lives in the same small town that I do here in Texas. He's been spotted everywhere and my best friend's brother met him while working at Office Max. The guy didn't realize he was Shawn at first but helped him get a computer. As he helped him to his car he said, "I'm sorry, but you look an awful lot like Shawn Michaels." Shawn looks him dead in the eye and says "That's because I am Shawn Michaels." and drives off.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2011)

^Lol, shit like that happens, I remember when I was chatting with Angelina Love in facebook 3 months ago before she created another facebook account..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2011)

I met a couple of TNA superstars at one of their events.

None of them really said anything.
Except for Devon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

I beat Samoa Joe at Mario Kart once.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2011)

I met Jericho at a local Wal-Mart I used to work in back in high school.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 7, 2011)

> wwemasterp:
> After a day of digesting,I must say WWE wasn't doing anything with me.So its probably best I go make my *IMpact* somewhere else.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 7, 2011)

Totitos said:


>



He's got a point, i'm curious to see him make his IMPACT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

I never get tired of this story...

*this*

Here's a snippet:



> The PPV from Augusta, GA featuring an Extreme Elimination Chamber match was the least bought WWE PPV in history. The show was handicapped by zero promotion from Raw and Smackdown and being the 2nd WWE PPV in eight days; following Survivor Series. The main purpose of the event was to crown Bobby Lashley as the new flag bearer for ECW. The event had only two matches announced before hand, the Elimination Chamber and the reuniting of MNM vs. The Hardyz. While Lashley was going to be the “man” that night winning the title, there was a pitch by Heyman to have CM Punk and Big Show start the Chamber and for Punk to eliminate the Big Show with the Anaconda Vice. Big Show was behind the idea and felt it was the right move to make. There were a few different long term pitches off of this including Punk vs. RVD at Wrestlemania. Heyman had protected Punk, including making sure his debut match was at the Hammerstein Ballroom. This pitch was meant to establish Punk as the “next” guy after Lashley. If you’ve seen the match, you know this didn’t happen.
> 
> The Anaconda Vice became one of the things that the agents picked on Punk for. Vince had mocked Punk in meetings by doing the wrist gesture and even instructed announcers to NOT mention his Muai Thai background. Everything that made Punk unique was questioned and mocked. “Don’t think people can relate to with a character who doesn’t have an occasional beer”, said one agent. In 2006, Vince McMahon looked at Punk and “didn’t get it”. Plus, when you have Paul Heyman pushing heavily for you in that environment – you get the stigma of being a “Paul Heyman Guy”. I had the stigma because I worked with Paul on every run he had on creative from 2002 – 2006. Punk suffered for those sins and that night in December, he did not make the Big Show tap out. The agents who didn’t like him made sure the audience would not get a moment from CM Punk that night; Punk was the first man eliminated in the match.



Hardcore Holly


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Someone should tell Masters there is a better alternative, it's this little known country called Japan


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I never get tired of this story...
> 
> *this*
> 
> ...



Sometimes I does not understand Vince.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Sometimes I does not understand Vince.



I love that story Lagana told on the Shane Helms podcast this week about Vince.


Apparently they were pitching stuff to Vince at the Mohegan Sun in a giant office. The television was on, and they were watching something on Animal Planet. It was a show about dogs, and the meeting was going really great. Vince was in a brilliant mood.

Then the next show came on. A show about cats. Lagana says that Vince's demeanor instantly changed and that the meeting took a complete nosedive from that point, simply because cats were on television. Vince left the meeting thoroughly pissed off.


Apparently he said something about how cats have no integrity.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 7, 2011)

He doesn't like you unless you're big and ripped. Pretty sure the sight of a ripped, big guy gets him harder than looking at his naked wife.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 7, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I love that story Lagana told on the Shane Helms podcast this week about Vince.
> 
> 
> Apparently they were pitching stuff to Vince at the Mohegan Sun in a giant office. The television was on, and they were watching something on Animal Planet. It was a show about dogs, and the meeting was going really great. Vince was in a brilliant mood.
> ...



Yeah I dont like cats either.  I have allergies.



Skill Hunter said:


> He doesn't like you unless you're big and ripped. Pretty sure the sight of a ripped, big guy gets him harder than looking at his naked wife.



Well lets be honest I think most people would get harder from ripped dudes than Linda


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I love that story Lagana told on the Shane Helms podcast this week about Vince.
> 
> 
> Apparently they were pitching stuff to Vince at the Mohegan Sun in a giant office. The television was on, and they were watching something on Animal Planet. It was a show about dogs, and the meeting was going really great. Vince was in a brilliant mood.
> ...



Oh, my God :rofl
I want that to be real. It needs to be. The world needs for that to have happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

That's as great as the story where Vince saw Jimmy Yang backstage and told him to do a run-in and Yang told him that he didn't work in the WWE anymore and was only there to visit friends, so Vince rehires him on the spot so he can go take a beatdown from the Spirit Squad.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2011)

Hardcore Justice was so disappointing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hardcore Justice was so disappointing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

that gif


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hardcore Justice was so disappointing.


You expected something from this show?


----------



## Vice (Aug 7, 2011)

This is in serious need of some context.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2011)

The context is Japan.


[YOUTUBE]E9obAE2w26Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2011)

Haruka botches less than Sin Cara

And that gif Lucifer posted was hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hardcore Justice was so disappointing.





Though that is a nice gif


what the....hell?



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You expected something from this show?



He should have...he should have



Ms. Jove said:


> The context is Japan.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E9obAE2w26Y[/YOUTUBE]



....why is a 9 year old girl doing in a.....



Ms. Jove said:


> *The context is Japan.*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a comedy fed.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

TNA is a shitty Pro Wrestling company. End of.




Skill Hunter said:


> He doesn't like you unless you're big and ripped. Pretty sure the sight of a ripped, big guy gets him harder than looking at his naked wife.



Thats not true, frankly. WWE have pushed a ton of smaller dudes over the years. Some work out, others don't. The whole "Vince loves big guys" is a myth made up by whiny, butt hurt fans who are sulking over the fact that WWE didn't push their favorite wrestlers. Boo hoo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

>Watching TNA

Yeah....no


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's a comedy fed.



Aren't all of them now these days?



Darth Sidious said:


> >Watching TNA
> 
> Yeah....no



Darth....your set.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Thats not true, frankly. WWE have pushed a ton of smaller dudes over the years. Some work out, others don't. The whole "Vince loves big guys" is a myth made up by whiny, butt hurt fans who are sulking over the fact that WWE didn't push their favorite wrestlers. Boo hoo.




It is most certainly not a myth, but it is exaggerated and overemphasized.


----------



## Vox (Aug 8, 2011)

Just saw The Miz and John Cena on the Teen Choice Awards. Looking at them in-ring and then on that, it's unbelievable that they're the same people. Both looked to be pretty much similar in size on stage but ridiculously different in-ring.

Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> The context is Japan.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E9obAE2w26Y[/YOUTUBE]



This Girl(not sure) :33


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hardcore Justice was so disappointing.



glad we didn't pay for it then.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2011)

Wait did anyone expected HJ to be good?

PPV was meh,  Angle/Sting,6 men tag match and even BMI/MA are worth watching, Winter as the new KOs champ was cool too.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

A; curious statement about Miz and Cena.  Guess Cena's years of being on the main stage taught him presence.  The diff isn't that striking to me in ring, aside from how queerly ripped Cena is.  

B;As for tna's ppv (does anyone call them IW?), sad I missed the Kendrick match, but they changed his music and look?  Ah well, that was really all I wanted to see.  Also heard AA did a promo with him.  I really dig kendrick's promo styles, but in the ring he just keeps coming across as sloppy or having no plan.  I get that it should look unplanned, but still...

LOL Angle.  Noone wanted this, we just wanted it off old guy number 2.  Who knew we would get stuck with old guy number 4.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2011)

You want Sting to face Hogan for the title? 

Angle is probably one of the old guys who can still go in the ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

I want 75+% of TNA impact episodes to have NOONE over the age of 40.  Within that 75% I want all titles save the TV one to be included.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I want 75+% of TNA impact episodes to have NOONE over the age of 40.  Within that 75% I want all titles save the TV one to be included.



Age means shit, as long as you can still perform good in the ring.

I dont remember fans whining about Funk still wrestling in the 90s, or Flair in the mid 2000s.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Bully Ray should be world champ. I can't believe I even typed that.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> You want Sting to face Hogan for the title?
> 
> Angle is probably one of the old guys who can still go in the ring.



I want sting to be the one to end Taker's streak and then they both retire. I know i'm not the only one to think so. 

Tna has a wide variety of younger talent, but the oldies keep getting the titles and the younger stars keep getting the shaft. WWE's no different. 

Did anyone else see that Cena and Miz were on the teen choice awards, billed as both being former wwe champions  

Punk's the real champ


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Age does not mean shit to a degree, but old people are often people we have seen for a long time.  What cannot be stopped is staleness.  Yes, people like hhh and ut can tell great stories on the mic or on the tarp, but we have seen them, and just like others faded away to let them become this great, they need to do the same and bring up others.

I know it is a dog eat dog promotion, but alot of talent have so many assets that don't get used in favor of hotshottery and reserving freedom and long term ideas only for old hats.  THAT is lame.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

a clipshow of this years wrestlemania's gonna be on nbc this sunday at 9. don't know why they just can't show the whole thing. not like nbc has anything better to air.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

> As noted before, WWE developmental talent Hunico may be the man under the Sin Cara mask when Cara returns at this week's WWE TV tapings. Word is that other wrestlers have been discussed to wear the mask of Cara on WWE TV.



New Sin Cara.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I want sting to be the one to end Taker's streak and then they both retire. I know i'm not the only one to think so.
> 
> Tna has a wide variety of younger talent, but the oldies keep getting the titles and the younger stars keep getting the shaft. WWE's no different.
> 
> ...



Most of the TNA Young talent are overrated as hell and arent Main event Material(See Joe,AJ), Double A is probably the exception, but he has a huge Ego. Also the IZ makes the TNA product worse.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Styles is pretty awesome, so is daniels, i think the both of them could have a good run in wwe, Daniel's gimmick is kind of gay though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bully Ray should be world champ. I can't believe I even typed that.


He's honestly the only guy there that should be champion right now, IMHO.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd concede to making him the champion if he returned his name to bubba ray dudley, bully is so stupid.

Get back with devon and go psycho putting people through tables, bubba return to your roots and find the title there waiting for you


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ray's better now than he ever was in the team with D-Von.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> New Sin Cara.



Wow... that's just... that's just... wow....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Christopher Daniels is also FORTY YEARS OLD.

I have to laugh when people complain they're not not pushing "young stars" like Daniels, when he's older than most of the roster.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Would rather have Bully than Angle, perucho. >.>

Never said Daniels should be in any main event picture.  He could be a guy, doesn't mean he should be.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniels was in his 50s when he won the Super 8. The dude's a fossil.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Most of the TNA Young talent are overrated as hell and arent Main event Material*(See Joe,AJ), *Double A is probably the exception, but he has a huge Ego. Also the IZ makes the TNA product worse.



Are you serious.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Christopher Daniels is also FORTY YEARS OLD.
> 
> I have to laugh when people complain they're not not pushing "young stars" like Daniels, when he's older than most of the roster.



wouldn't have thought that, he looks pretty young.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> *Most of the TNA Young talent are overrated as hell and arent Main event Material(See Joe,AJ)*.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

The love for shitty Indy dudes who couldn't get over in front of a WWE sized crowd if they tried never fails to make me giggle.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

Live interview with Chris Masters right now:

Official site


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The love for shitty Indy dudes who couldn't get over in front of a WWE sized crowd if they tried never fails to make me giggle.



You have the wrestling fandom of a 43 year old Hogan mark.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

At least Hogan actually had charisma. :/


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

Crowds and creative prevent TNA talent from getting over. 

Or even having a chance.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a screwjob is coming


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

Triple H heel turn confirmed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

HHH wasn't always a heel?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol, they are really trying to get us to not hate Cena.  Strange, but I smile at them trying.

And yeah, duh.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

Corporate Champ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

So I'm worried now about a rehash of Austin/McMahon but with Trips and Cena


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Lol, they are really trying to get us to not hate Cena.  Strange, but I smile at them trying.



The fact that people actually believe WWE wants the anti-Cena fans to go away when they're actually making money off them is hilarious.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So I'm worried now about a rehash of Austin/McMahon but with Trips and* Punk*



This. 

Cena IS the establishment.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sounds like a screwjob is coming





Brandon Heat said:


> Triple H heel turn confirmed.



for the love of god please be anti-cena. 

long live corporate HHH


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk teaming up with Triple H would make no sense. 

Alberto Del Rio will be the new corporate champion.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 8, 2011)

What a novel concept. A finisher kickout that actualy meant something.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Truth is the shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez is the real champion.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

the fuck is that shit all over truth's face?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

R-Truth is right about that hotdog and bun situation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Spiders gonna get got.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

So what happens if Alberto cashes in tonight?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm cracking up

I love R-Truth


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

Truth should feud with Rey and then have Rey come out in a spiderman mask.  Pure LMAO match


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Explain to me why r truth works?


In Brightest Day! said:


> The fact that people actually believe WWE wants the anti-Cena fans to go away when they're actually making money off them is hilarious.


Hate does not equate to a reaction.  I am dead on Cena, and that's not what anyone wants.  I view him as a force of nature, a catastrophe, just something that must be dealt with and moved past.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

No one cares if you're dead on Cena when Little Jimmy is still part of the chaingang. :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena is indeed a force of nature

Everywhere he goes he leaves crying smarks in his wake


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Spiders gonna get got.



had to sig this, 

plus miz is proving why he's


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

If this attack means Rey won't be at Summerslam, there's gonna be a lot of angry people in the crowd. 

Me included. BOOYAKA BOOYAKA


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought this would be the chance for sin cara to return. kofi's interesting but not who i was expecting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

Rey is recovering from an injury that he received during a live show. 

WWE needs Rey as healthy as he can get for future California shows.


----------



## urca (Aug 8, 2011)

any good streaming link?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Truth vs Spiders vs Little Jimmy in a hell in the cell match.  Now that's the shit dreams are made off


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Nah, Kofi's taking this and running with it.  I wish wwe would show him as anti-bully.  ADR bullying bourne, miz onto rey.  Also, Dat Splash.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one cares if you're dead on Cena when Little Jimmy is still part of the chaingang. :33


I hate how right you are.


----------



## urca (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks
its laggy though,so i guess i will pass watching Raw on a stream today.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

urca said:


> Thanks
> its laggy though,so i guess i will pass watching Raw on a stream today.



Laggy?
Works perfect for me.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Truth vs Spiders vs Little Jimmy in a hell in the cell match.  Now that's the shit dreams are made off



fuck another sig worthy comment. 

Any idea when rey will get his title rematch?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck another sig worthy comment.
> 
> Any idea when rey will get his title rematch?



Next Monday.

Though I heard he's injured?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

no clue but quick question back to you Will Dorito get got right now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

That promo was kind of meh, Punk. Ricardo Rodriguez is outclassing you.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

King just called Rodriguez motor mouth 

edge will be on sci-fi soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow...this crowd sucks. No reaction to Punk.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

punk didn't get any pyro, that's surprising. 

yeah shit pop. what a bunch of losers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

"... as soap makes suds."

Really Lawler?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Did someone drug the crowd or something? Their lack of reaction for Punk winning seriously bothers me.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

punk needs to get a move to tell the crowd when to chant/cheer, like for when he is getting beat on.

so...how did punk escape that armbreaker?
adr just..let go?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Did beth just bust out the "hurricane" pose


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn, beth's got one killer rack


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

I would lol if trips ended up screwing cena


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope he does screw cena, fruity pebbles is good for a screwin


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

You know I think the downfall of the diva can attributed to one thing... WWE made us stop believing there was a chance a titty may pop out.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

WE ABOUT TO MAKE A CHANGE IN HERE


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know I think the downfall of the diva can attributed to one thing... WWE made us stop believing there was a chance a titty may pop out.



I know, it's really sad. we need more wardrobe malfunctions


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Raiden said:


> WE ABOUT TO MAKE A CHANGE IN HERE




to what, from what?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow Punk and del Rio couldn't put a good match, disappointing.

Most entertaining until now Miz beating Rey and his promo...sucks that he started to wrestle like shit after that.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Did A-ry get a better pop than punk


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

vickie, it smells like death just took a dump in your mouth, i lol'd


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

I like how vickie got 'hit' by the falling dolph.  that was some boxer type dodge


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

was vickie in a german scheisse film perchance


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh wow, Vince's NFL boner reemerges.


This dude is no Facenda.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

what a strange video


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

Dat Entrance Theme.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Truth enters and gets no reaction?...lol this crowd sucks.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

another shit crowd, the truth should be setting them free


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Jomo with the c4


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

This is absolutely a CRAPPY RAW before Sumemrslam.  No memorable matches and bad storytelling.  Like HORRIBLE


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

At least jomo got got.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2011)

R-Truth theme song is godly.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

God..I don't enjoy Morrison spots and Truth ring work much, match almost made me go to sleep.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

has anyone screen cap'd the face the miz makes in that 7-11 commercial.  That look screams rape


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> has anyone screen cap'd the face the miz makes in that 7-11 commercial.  That look screams rape



i know, and he's out of character talking about cena and the rock, perhaps that's the rape trigger for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

I love how in the 7-11 commercial, Miz is shilling for John Cena.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

Poll is rigged.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Little Jimmy voted for John Cena.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Little Jimmy voted for John Cena.



Nah the Spiders.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow even Cena getting almost not reaction..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

Game and Cena couldn't help but smile at the "horrible calamity" thing.

and lol at the DVD comment.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk owning HHH is always great to see.

Also DWANYE owning Cena again.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

Bow Down.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh hey it's Vince's biggest ass kisser Dwayne


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk trolling Rock.   Cena being corny, but punk cuts him off?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Rocky annihilated cena


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh shit, cena owned me.


----------



## Casanova (Aug 8, 2011)

*''A bloated transvestite Wonder Woman.''*

*Shit Just Got Real.*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

5 moves of doom reference


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

HHH looks bored........


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K-8ARolUybU[/YOUTUBE]

It doesn't matter what your name is.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy shit he went There


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Holy shit he went There



Do i want an ice cream bar with my name on it?

You're damn right


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

CM PUNK GODLY PROMO!!! 

BODYBUILDER REFERENCE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm saw a couple of kids looking extremely annoyed
Forgot they don't like the drama.

And lol Punk bit a little deep there by saying Cena flunked out of bodybuilding to do pro wrestling.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

this is classic punk shit right here


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk is God.

Owning the fucking world.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2011)

This promo

This fucking promo


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

One Hit Wonder >>>> Phony AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2011)

OH SHIT HE HIT TRIPS:


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

John L. never catches a break LOL


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Laurenitis got knocked the fuck out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

CM Punk=awesome.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

that promo made up for the entire night


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk and Cena saved this RAW, Punk being awesome and Cena...being actually intimidating on the mic at the end !


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2011)

The man does not falsely advertise I truly believe he can catch and throw lightning bolts


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I dunno guys but I feel like Triple H is going to screw CM Punk this Sunday.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno guys but I feel like Triple H is going to screw CM Punk this Sunday.



i wouldn't put it past trips at this point, but this was must see tv. 

later all i'm out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got finished watching Raw and mah-hah-hah-hy God, that final promo was win. Punk owning H, Cena taking shots at the internet community, Punk getting on Luaranitus(?) and aiming at Cena being a failed bodybuilder, Cena questioning Punk's relevence, it was just verbal bitch-slap after verbal bitch-slap. 

Man, if they weren't the only match I was looking forward to, I'd be getting this PPV.


And I guess I'm the only person here that kinda liked the Truth and JoMo match, then?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Was it just me or did JoMo doing the C4 only get a one count?

WTF


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

Another re-run of Raw. 

Just going to wait to watch that promo again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

CM Punk is a phony with only 3 moves of doom and no 7-11 cups. 

John Cena says he has a "heel persona"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

How about that Funkman reference?

This promo was perfect.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2011)

This is probably the closest Cena has come to saying "F--k You" to his haters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena was like "I ain't turning heel for any of you bitches. Little Jimmy 4 life!"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

CM Punk is totally HHH's corporate champion, btw.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

The Rock was at his best as Corporate Champ, I don't mind.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sadly with ghost.  It's subtle, but i see the seeds.  And with this promo, it makes sense.  I still like it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2011)

Listening to Masters on the pro wrestling report.

lol John L called him on a Friday and told them they were enacting the no wrestling clause.

I feel bad for the guy.
Should have been given one last run.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2011)

Chris Masters and Rob Terry will form the greatest roid abusing tag team ever.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 9, 2011)

Chris Masters & Rob Terry being in the same sentence is a scary thought.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't see JoMo still being a part of the WWE by the end of the year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Chris Masters & Rob Terry being in the same sentence is a scary thought.



I think I failed a wellness test by just thinking of it.


----------



## urca (Aug 9, 2011)

i watched the important part of raw (which is the main event,i need to go back and watch R-Truth's interview,it seems hillarious.)
i love the promo cena and Punk did,it was awesome.
anyway,Smackdown rating for this week is 1.84 which is a bit lower than before.

speaking of SD,anyone watched Bryan VS Tyson Kidd at SD?that was a brilliant match.
and speaking of Bryan,heres a funny comic about him xD

*Spoiler*: _Meet Daniel Bryan_


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2011)

> Here's how I would have it go from Summerslam through Mania.
> 
> -Punk goes over Cena at Summerslam and is the "Undisputed Champ", possibly debuts a new belt too. At Summerslam Triple H tried to get involved but Punk still ended up winning.
> -Along the way, Cena is involved in the actual title picture up until Hell in a Cell, after that Punk goes into a program with Del Rio or something.
> ...





What do you think?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 9, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena was like "I ain't turning heel for any of you bitches. Little Jimmy 4 life!"



Hes already a heel, for the IWC of course


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF BLOODY FUCKS!
[YOUTUBE]rasUgdeZ_OI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Aug 9, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What do you think?



that would be a bad ass storyline.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing that brings Stephanie back as an on-air character should ever be considered viable or anything other than a massive failure.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nothing that brings Stephanie back as an on-air character should ever be considered viable or anything other than a massive failure.



true, when you think of it she really ads nothing to that prediction, apart from boredom.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 9, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are you serious.



Joe sucks, he has always been boring, only over because he does STIFF WRESTLING, what a joke.

AJ is just midcard material, he isnt main event material

As for Raw: Last Segment was great, and I hope Johnny Ace never appears on tv again.

Punk needs to win at SS otherwise it will be Nexus all over again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF BLOODY FUCKS!
> [YOUTUBE]rasUgdeZ_OI[/YOUTUBE]



O_O Golberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes!!! I want this.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Aug 9, 2011)

Triple H will screw Punk at SS, that's pretty obvious imo.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Just like the deck was stacked against the Rock at the end of 98 obvious.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2011)

BEST QUOTE EVER!!!  "You know who gave up on their dream? YOU DID when you moved to California to become a  bodybuilder"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

Shadow said:


> BEST QUOTE EVER!!!  "You know who gave up on their dream? YOU DID when you moved to California to become a  bodybuilder"



If you think about it, that means a failed bodybuilder is more successful at his back-up plan(wrestling) than CM Punk is at something he's devoted his entire life to.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, that line really makes Punk sound like a moron when you actually think about it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully next week there will be references to Cena's "prototype" persona


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hopefully next week there will be references to Cena's "prototype" persona



Of course Corporate champion CM Punk, the man who is less successful than a failed bodybuilder at his life-long dream, would bring up Prototype during his 30 minute opening promo w/ HHH next week.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If you think about it, that means a failed bodybuilder is more successful at his back-up plan(wrestling) than CM Punk is at something he's devoted his entire life to.



If you think about it even deeper, it reveals the immaturity and latent desires of wrestling fans that support it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> If you think about it even deeper, it reveals the immaturity and latent desires of wrestling fans that support it.



Bodybuilding isn't immature...the greatest wrestler in the world can't even be successful at it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bodybuilding isn't immature...the greatest wrestler in the world can't even be successful at it.




[YOUTUBE]AbsRtuoIDSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Moving onto something more important.  You think Rock and Punk are friends?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

The Rock left the WWE when Punk was still some green rookie wrestling in the indies. I highly doubt they know each other well.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk vs DelRio...


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Moving onto something more important.  You think Rock and Punk are friends?



Dunno about that, but I'd put serious money down on Cena and Rock being really good friends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2011)

so I missed raw....is this so called awesome segment I have heard about on youtube by now?


and I also heard Raw, per usual, was very disappoint besides that part.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Good points on Raw.  Miz v kofi, Rey rey beat down, jokes on HHH, ...yeh...s'about it.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fXvaulkeC7g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BulVAjTOtuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

The fans were hella pissed that Koslov got fired.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2011)

After re-watching Raw, Ricardo got more pop than ADL. 

Maybe it's because he cuts the same promos every week, his destiny is to get no reaction from live crowds.

They should just make those two a tag team, I don't think ADL is ready yet to be a main event guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> After re-watching Raw, Ricardo got more pop than ADL.
> 
> Maybe it's because he cuts the same promos every week, his destiny is to get no reaction from live crowds.
> 
> They should just make those two a tag team, I don't think ADL is ready yet to be a main event guy.



That crowd absolutely sucked. They gave CM Punk zero pop during his entrance too. Booking a shitty 4 minute match did no one any favors either.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

So uhm....bodybuilding...yeah...gay


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2011)

At least ADL failed in Lucha Libre and MMA before he became a WWE Superstar.


----------



## Vox (Aug 9, 2011)

ADL failed in Lucha?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2011)

Well not really fail, but he wasn't suited for it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2011)

That segment....was to....I did not really like it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2011)

it was above you vasto


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2011)

Clearly


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 9, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF BLOODY FUCKS!
> [YOUTUBE]rasUgdeZ_OI[/YOUTUBE]



how likely is this? would the E take him back or is he gonna end up on TNA with all the druggies



Malvingt2 said:


> O_O Golberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes!!! I want this.



hell yes

Bolgberg vs Cena? or maybe punk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

Goldberg looks really skinny now. He'll need to hang out with Masters and Rob Terry.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That segment....was to....I did not really like it.



           .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hell yes
> 
> Bolgberg vs Cena? or maybe punk?



An epic match of epicness 

25 minutes of 2 wrestlers refusing to sell each others moves.

Goldberg spear, cena pops right back up.
FU on Goldberg, Goldberg sits up after 1 count and proceeds to hit the jackhammer etc...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena sells. He just doesn't sell after he hits his shoulderblocks. 

Goldberg doesn't sell at all. :33


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

if it means Cena retiring from wrestling I say ..welcome back Goldberg :33


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Uck, really Goldberg?  He couldn't really go or talk, he was badass, but lightning in a bottle.  That guy coming back would need to put someone over and I don't see him doing it.

Vasto; Really?  I am disappoint.  Must he increase his workrate?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Fucking Goldberg... just when we were about done with Attitude Era Leftovers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn and i thought he was dead


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Damn and i thought he was dead



Goldberg is invincible not even fireworks can hurt him


----------



## Inugami (Aug 9, 2011)

Vox said:


> ADL failed in Lucha?



LOL no way, but he was never the top dog, was too big for it.. Mexico top dog's are low weigh classes like Botch Cara.


----------



## Vox (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty much what I thought.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 9, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hopefully next week there will be references to Cena's "prototype" persona



how bad was prototype?



RadishMan said:


> Fucking Goldberg... just when we were about done with Attitude Era Leftovers.



what's wrong with the leftovers? some of them have always been great..others


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how bad was prototype?
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with the leftovers? some of them have always been great..others



Like the terminator gone retarded 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIAKnGujUVM[/YOUTUBE]

Like the terminator gone full retard 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bOxUb64pOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not going to lie I hate John Cena.

But that Rewind Prototype Promo was fucking awesome.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I'm not going to lie I hate John Cena.
> 
> But that Rewind Prototype Promo was fucking awesome.



Ace Ventura did it better though


----------



## Ceria (Aug 9, 2011)

Just saw normal justice. normal is used in place of hardcore, because disqualifications are impossible under hardcore rules. but since one happened, it's normal justice. 

Fuck i'm glad that sting is no longer the champion, that guy needs to go face undertaker, break the streak and fucking retire. His joker persona's interesting right now but i'm tired of these old guys who just won't hang it up. 

I had pegged that LWO would win both tag championships but they failed, kind of disappoint, the last impact had beer money billed as being injured but they were fine. 

I'm so glad we didn't pay for this one. The difference between this one and ultimate x was night and day.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena got crapped on last night
Inferior mike skills were obvious

Hopefully this ends up helping him lol...


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Bill Simmons plugged the SS Main Event on PTI today


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Bill Simmons plugged the SS Main Event on PTI today


The comparison he used was downright terrible. Plus, he's an annoying jackass, so fuck him.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2011)

CM Punk vs Stone Cold


It's gonna happen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 10, 2011)

Smackdown spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Triple H came out and set up Ezekiel Jackson vs. Cody Rhodes for the Intercontinental Title, Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan, and Great Khali vs. Randy Orton. Christian came out to speak to Hunter.

Christian threatened that Hunter needed to change his SummerSlam match against Randy Orton or he would sue. Hunter told him he has no respect as the World Hvt. Champion, so the match is still on.

1. Sheamus beat Christian by countout. Christian wanted no part of Sheamus, so he got himself intentionally counted out while standing on the top of the entrance ramp.

2. Beth Phoenix and Natalya defeated Kaitlyn and A.J. Beth Phoenix pinned A.J. to get the win for her team. Natalya put Kaitlyn in the Sharpshooter. The crowd cheered for Natalya and Beth.

There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, and Aksana.

There was also a segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis backstage. They will meet later in the show.

3. Sin Cara defeated Tyson Kidd. Mike said it didn't seem like anyone knew the difference between this Sin Cara and the real Sin Cara, assuming they used someone else under the mask because the real Sin Cara is suspended.

4. Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan is in progress. Sacramento has a big Hispanic population and cheered for Sin Cara in the previous match and even Ricardo Rodriguez before this match. Bryan missed a top rope move. Del Rio got the win via submission. Wade Barrett attacked Bryan after the match.

5. Cody Rhodes defeated Ezekiel Jackson to win the Intercontinental Title. It appeared Dylan Drake of AllProWrestling.com was passing out the paper bags at ringside. Cody got the win with CrossRhodes to become the new champion. I smell a rematch at SummerSlam.

Backstage, Randy Orton said he will unleash his anger at SummerSlam. He then discussed his match against Great Khali.

6. Mark Henry beat Johnny Curtis. Sheamus came out to stop "Shamu" and wanted him to take on the great white tonight instead of at SummerSlam.

7. Randy Orton beat The Great Khali. Orton hit the RKO on Khali for the pin. Christian came out afterward and said he's the best thing going.

Dark Match

1. Randy Orton and Sheamus beat Christian and Alberto Del Rio. Triple H made the match. There was a great comedy chat involving Triple H and Christian, which included making fun of Del Rio's cars. Sheamus and Del Rio ended up fighting to the back, leaving Orton to RKO Christian for the pin.





**


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena sells. He just doesn't sell after he hits his shoulderblocks.
> 
> Goldberg doesn't sell at all. :33



Well yeah he hasn't been a draw since like the year 2000.


----------



## Vox (Aug 10, 2011)

Goldberg would definitely be a draw if he came back. Not a Stone Cold/Rocky draw, no, but he would sell tickets.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 10, 2011)

He didn't really draw at all when he came back in 2003, so how is he going to do so now?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 10, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Like the terminator gone retarded
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIAKnGujUVM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



oh man..bahaha holy cow Cena...anythings better than that



Masterpiece said:


> CM Punk vs Stone Cold
> 
> 
> It's gonna happen.



I'd rather see that then Rock vs Cena


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> CM Punk vs Stone Cold.
> It's gonna happen.



Yeah, Just saw it in wrestlinginc.com  As much as I like this to happen, Stone Cold is now limited in wrestling moves (due to injury ). I would love to see Punk vs Jericho happen, they are more in sync, making their match worthy to main event WM (or one of the main events).

Stone cold vs Punk could end up like Hitman vs Vince, it's all up to the injury of steve austin.



Heloves said:


> if it means Cena retiring from wrestling I say ..welcome back Goldberg :33



While Cena's promo's are lame (sure, he can talk, but he sells a lame persona, he ain't from the hood), and while he is limited in moves, he still looks better than Billy boy, he can still do better matchs in the ring, and he still gets the crowd to *booo* or *cheer* without a playback track (like Goldberg did in WCW) :rofl


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 10, 2011)

@Masterpiece - I'd rep you greens daily for a CM Punk avy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> it was above you vasto





Shirker said:


> Clearly





Darth Sidious said:


> .



I am sorry but to me it was just....been here said that. I do not want to see Internet wrestling talk on my wrestling program. It was kind of annoying.



Agmaster said:


> Vasto; Really?  I am disappoint.  Must he increase his workrate?



believe it or not Cena was the best part of that segment in my eyes.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Smackdown spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah.....pretty damn boring. Nothing happens on smackdown....I appreciate the spoiler though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> believe it or not Cena was the best part of that segment in my eyes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 10, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Cena got crapped on last night
> Inferior mike skills were obvious
> 
> Hopefully this ends up helping him lol...



actually he showed great mic skills imo


----------



## Vox (Aug 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He didn't really draw at all when he came back in 2003, so how is he going to do so now?



Absence makes the heart grow fonder? Yeah, I'll go with that. The gap between WCW being brought out and his first WWE appearance wasn't as long as his current gap.

Besides, I always thought Goldberg was a draw, even in the WWE. Apparently not. .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

That is just truth. The sky is not falling.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Goldberg was a draw for six months. Granted that's more than most wrestlers could ever dream of, but still. But I wouldn't mind Rock doing another concert and burying him again for old time's sake.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2011)

So we gonna have ADR vs DB? sure gonna be a great match unlike that piece of shit ADR vs Punk..and I'm worried, Punk lately starting to suck in the ring wonder if Cena gonna outwrestle him again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2011)

No one was going to draw in 2003 with HHH and his retarded looking biker shorts dominating RAW with 40 minute promos every week. That, plus shitty booking(jobbing at Elimination Chamber killed him) made Goldberg a non-draw. 

And does anyone even know the full card for Summerslam? So far, it's like Cena vs Punk, Christian vs Orton, and Sheamus vs Mark Henry are the only matches.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 10, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah I dont like cats either.  I have allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets be honest I think most people would get harder from ripped dudes than Linda



Not like Vince's choice of boyfriends are much better when you look at Patterson.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2011)

That's why Vince opened the WBF.


----------



## urca (Aug 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's Technique Of The Week:The HammerLock


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And does anyone even know the full card for Summerslam? So far, it's like Cena vs Punk, Christian vs Orton, and Sheamus vs Mark Henry are the only matches.



Don't forget Kelly Kelly vs. Beth.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one was going to draw in 2003 with HHH and his retarded looking biker shorts dominating RAW with 40 minute promos every week. That, plus shitty booking(jobbing at Elimination Chamber killed him) made Goldberg a non-draw.
> 
> And does anyone even know the full card for Summerslam? So far, it's like Cena vs Punk, Christian vs Orton, and Sheamus vs Mark Henry are the only matches.



Jomo and truth

Jomo's gonna get got for keeps this time


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 10, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So we gonna have ADR vs DB? sure gonna be a great match unlike that piece of shit ADR vs Punk..and I'm worried, Punk lately starting to suck in the ring wonder if Cena gonna outwrestle him again.



No one out-wrestled no one, god damn can't people just enjoy a wrestling show for what it is? Yeah the man made some botches, everyone had botches on their career, jeez.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 10, 2011)

Please Cena, stop screaming your moves so obviously!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 10, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Please Cena, stop screaming your moves so obviously!



To me it looks like he's asking him out for later. Swagger being swagger screams fuck no


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> No one out-wrestled no one, god damn can't people just enjoy a wrestling show for what it is? Yeah the man made some botches, everyone had botches on their career, jeez.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Not gonna lie the point of that is over my head


----------



## Ceria (Aug 10, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Not gonna lie the point of that is over my head



DENILE


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> DENILE



Should have had a caption that said "not just a river in egypt" or something


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

Moar like 'da nile.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm surprised i got that, usually shit like that's over my head.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> No one out-wrestled no one, god damn can't people just enjoy a wrestling show for what it is? Yeah the man made some botches, everyone had botches on their career, jeez.



I love this,  Punk *never* get out-wrestled,  it takes two to do the tango etc.

Of course if Cena was the one out-wrestled everyone would shit on him like always.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> DENILE



Ghost is a Zionist cunt. That's the point.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 10, 2011)

Jove you can't say that

This is a PG rated thread


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2011)

On a German server, that _is_ PG.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i find this interesting



> As the head of WWE's revamped talent development program, Triple H has a lot of influence over which talents are signed and featured on WWE television. It's been reported that Triple H is serious about introducing new talents through 'coming soon' vignettes, as we saw with the first two people signed under Triple H - Sin Cara and Karma.
> 
> Now -Triple H is said to have his sights set on a new objective - rebuilding WWE's tag team division.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vox (Aug 11, 2011)

Meh. Never liked tag team matches anyway, so it's no big but heres hoping, right?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 11, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I love this,  Punk *never* get out-wrestled,  it takes two to do the tango etc.
> 
> Of course if Cena was the one out-wrestled everyone would shit on him like always.



I wouldn't, that was my point. You have better days and worse days, it's part of the job.

The denile thing is pretty funny. I know Ghost loves to troll people who are against Cena but i'm not one of them.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2011)

THE KOW has already signed with WWE.  They are just honoring their ROH Contract till this September or something like that.  They are already set to debut this November.

Also I would love to see a stable tag division in WWE.  

I would also appreciate it better when each fucking title brought some more importance for it.  I mean fucking hell Ezekiel held the title and didn't even defend it on ANY PPV.  

Atleast the U.S. Championship division is getting some action with Dolph vs Riley.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Well if you read the SD spoilers


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL who needs an undercard?


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> Well if you read the SD spoilers




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rematch, perhaps?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rematch, perhaps?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesnt deserve it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2011)

Jove called me a cunt. :33

SO HAWT.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 11, 2011)

Especially if Beer money joins wwe, it'll be like the next generation of the APA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

nothing good ever happens to tag teams in the wwe.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2011)

here we go again!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2011)

Time to stand up for the E?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 11, 2011)

Linda better tell her opponents, that if you mess with her:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Time to stand up for the E?



But I just sat down for the E!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Linda better tell her opponents, that if you mess with her:



 fucking rep


----------



## Ceria (Aug 11, 2011)

my opinion of r-truth has changed alot over time. as a heel he's one of the funniest i've seen in a while. I'd support him as champ vs adr.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. anderson just doesn't belong in a faction, seems like his feud with bubba is far from over.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

I just came in the thread to say.....TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle is excited to save $600 a year on car insurance, guys.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2011)

Was watching Repub debate instead of TNA
lol : U.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2011)

I was out watching Federer vs Tsonga.

And Fed lost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Who's more washed up...Federer or Fedor?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sooooo... Angle turns heel because Dixie really knew about Jeff and Karen, but then helps out the guy that leads the group they're a big part of?

Oh, TNA...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Angle is cool with it now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone on DVDR brought up an interesting point about the whole Sting/Angle thing in the spoiler thread: If Angle didn't want Sting to have the title since apparently it has *all* the power, why did he help Sting win it in the first place?

TBH though, I don't wanna think about it anymore because TNA/Impact Wrestling logic makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

He obvioualy helped Sting win it before Sting revealed his masterplan of giving the company back to Dixie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2011)

True. I forgot that Sting didn't say anything about it til the week before the PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Kurt Angle is also completely insane, so there's that for an explanation too.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2011)

I just finished reading Lesnar's book.  And it seems to me like his whole thing is about "making money" but not lower himself to comic-con type signings or commercials.

He said that he grew up in a farm poor so he is fine growing up with money.

However, when he settled with WWE and he wouldnt get royalties anymore from them.   He quickly came back to Vince after his failed NFL attempt and asked to be re-signed.

He didn't re-sign because he was offered a "rookie" developmental contract so he wouldnt be making main event money.   THen he went to New Japan.

For such a Beast his motivation was not really Wrestling, it seems more like money.  

Because on his book he talks about his UFC fallout when he did his tirade promo.  He said that Budweiser isn't paying him so fuck them.  I'm drinking coors light tonight.

So even in the UFC the guy's motivation is money.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone's motivation in wrestling is to make the most money possible.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2011)

And here i thought it was to be THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD.

or is that reserved for Davey Richards and C.M. Punk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

That's why they don't get ice cream bars with their picture on it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys remember AJ from Tough Enough? Well, he just had a match against Brodus Clay this week on Superstars.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzTL08FlSDY[/YOUTUBE]

Brodus is the new King of SQUASH.





> And here i thought it was to be THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD.
> 
> or is that reserved for Davey Richards and C.M. Punk



Davey Richards.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Davey Richards isn't even the best wrestler in his own tag team.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

Davey Richards isn't even the best shitty Chris Benoit rip-off around...


By the way, Colt Cabana has another one of his podcasts "The Art of Wrestling" up on his website. The latest episode is with Johnny Curtis, who is going to make his in-ring debut against Mark Henry on SmackDown tomorrow night.

luongo in white :3


Curtis is actually a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena and Orton


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2011)

Why does Cena look so tiny in that pic?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2011)

The JJ segment was so fcking funny, the Lopez brothers are actually wrestlers of Team 3D academy.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

Who is JJ and what is MA?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2011)

He's talking about Jarrett and something doesn't happen til next week that he should've put in spoiler tags. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And honestly not even Dos J can salvage that shithole of a group since Hernanadez's and Wannabe Chavo's combined aura of suck kills EVERYTHING.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 12, 2011)

> Super Luchas is reporting that Mistico has left WWE and Hunico was told he would be working as Sin Cara at the WWE Mexico tapings in October.
> 
> Sources are claiming two different stories. One, that Hunico will play Sin Cara until the original Cara can return and then they will feud. The other is that Mistico is not being brought back after all and Hunico will remain as Sin Cara.
> 
> ...



Too much drama going on for a mid card guy.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I just finished reading Lesnar's book.



Every time someone talk about the book I dislike him more, he also say all wrestlers are a bunch of no life's, like seriously he just can't admit that he wasn't tough enough for the business.



Shirker said:


> Why does Cena look so tiny in that pic?



He looks big because of all the muscle but Cena has average height, barely 6'1".

Just like Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, now I now what I am going to read next.

Wrestling books are surprisingly good. I really enjoyed Controversy Creates Cash.

Wasn't a big fan of Vince Russo's most recent book.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Too much drama going on for a mid card guy.



CHJEEEEZUSS 



Inugami said:


> He looks big because of all the muscle but Cena has average height, barely 6'1".



I'm aware he's (relatively) short; he tends to look downright stubby in the ring sometimes. I meant his build. He usually looks like he could break your house in twain, but there he looked like somebody's skinny drinking buddy. Maybe it was the t-shirt.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2011)

What makes WWE think Mistico will draw in america like he drew in mexico? So far he hasn't gotten over at all.

They're putting too much faith into these luchadores. Just because Rey got over huge doesn't mean it'll work the same for Mistico and ADR. I mean just look at Ultimo Dragons WWE run. They were planning to push him huge too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

False. Mistico has a mask and does flips, therefore Little Jimmy loves him.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> CHJEEEEZUSS
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware he's (relatively) short; he tends to look downright stubby in the ring sometimes. I meant his build. He usually looks like he could break your house in twain, but there he looked like somebody's skinny drinking buddy. Maybe it was the t-shirt.



I agree is the t-shirt that cover all his muscles...at first I think he was just some average RKO fan wanting a pic with him 



S.A.F said:


> What makes WWE think Mistico will draw in america like he drew in mexico? So far he hasn't gotten over at all.



When Mistico got signed on the WWE it was actually a huge thing on all news in Mexico, WWE is also aired here on public TV so Sin Cara still draw from Mexico.

Vince really cares about the Mexican audience, no wonder is rumored they want ADR to hold the belt when they come here.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What makes WWE think Mistico will draw in america like he drew in mexico? So far he hasn't gotten over at all.
> 
> They're putting too much faith into these luchadores. Just because Rey got over huge doesn't mean it'll work the same for Mistico and ADR. I mean just look at Ultimo Dragons WWE run. They were planning to push him huge too.



You forgot how much Konnan(The Hulk Hogan of Mexico in the 90s) drew for WCW?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

White people love acting like other races.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's talking about Jarrett and something doesn't happen til next week that he should've put in spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



With the rumors of Chavo going to TNA, I wouldnt be surprised if he is also part of MA, and Anarquia gets kicked out of the group


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing Chavo will feud with JJ for the Mexican title instead.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 12, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> The JJ segment was so fcking funny, the Lopez brothers are actually wrestlers of Team 3D academy.



Jose and Jos B played their parts well.  Senor' Jarrett's antics were quite hilarious also. 

I was surprised by angle's heel turn, to join with hogan of all people. I enjoyed seeing sting get humiliated, it was long overdue. Anybody for tna champ but sting.


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5a2b7gBIZ0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 12, 2011)

damn Fans love him, Wrestlers hate him, who'd a thunk, the whole locker room is Jealous of The Rock, shits embarrassing really


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2011)

Everything punk said is wrong. He knows in his heart of hearts that yes it was because of the rock that WM buy rate was higher then last years. I am tired of him, cena, and anyone else continuing to bitch about the Rock. I do not see how anybody can find it anything but jealousy talking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Not only is a failed bodybuilder more successful at CM Punk's life long dream than he is, but a failed football player is too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not only is a failed bodybuilder more successful at CM Punk's life long dream than he is, but a failed football player is too.



Damn that is cold blooded....but true.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Everything punk said is wrong. He knows in his heart of hearts that yes it was because of the rock that WM buy rate was higher then last years.



He acknowledges that; that's not what he was complaining about. What he was complaining about is that Rocky pretty much sold tickets and buys on his name alone, not having to do s--t, something I whole heartedly agree with.

Still, the rest of the interview was ehhh.... it seems like another try at lowering Dwayne's credibility and getting the fans on Johnny's side. C'mon, E, I'm losing respect for The Rock without your help, now you're just being insulting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Why would anyone COMPLAIN about selling tickets and ppv buys without having to do anything? The point is to be such a huge draw that people buy shit on name recognition alone.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think it's any less irrational the the heat that accumulated for Cara when he was still in the E. I don't think I'd be very pleased either if some dude was putting butts in seats without having to put forth any effort. It's really not a far fetched complaint, man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm so angry that some dude is increasing attendence and buyrates and my paychecks as a result.

Makes total sense. 

If wrestlers actually believe that, it makes them even bigger marks than their fans.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

I would say that Jeff Jarrett is by far the most entertaining act in TNA, but truthfully he's the _only_ entertaining act in TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Bully Ray.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

I try to like Bully Ray, but then I remember he's just another fat dude in a T-Shirt from ECW.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I would say that Jeff Jarrett is by far the most entertaining act in TNA, but truthfully he's the _only_ entertaining act in TNA.



Compared to 5-6 years ago when he was the worst thing to happen in TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Bully Ray has lost a lot of weight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

Eh, TNA. Too sucky for me to really have a serious discussion about it.




Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]5a2b7gBIZ0A[/YOUTUBE]



How recent is this?


WWE just announced that Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett will take place at SummerSlam on Sunday (Monday for people on this side of the planet ).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> damn Fans love him, Wrestlers hate him, who'd a thunk, the whole locker room is Jealous of The Rock, shits embarrassing really



Speak for yourself



VastoLorDae said:


> Everything punk said is wrong. He knows in his heart of hearts that yes it was because of the rock that WM buy rate was higher then last years. I am tired of him, cena, and anyone else continuing to bitch about the Rock. I do not see how anybody can find it anything but jealousy talking.



Why would he be jealous of a washed up wrestler who stars in shitty movies?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Why would he be jealous of a washed up wrestler who stars in shitty movies?



Because that "washed up" wrestler draws more fans, makes more money and has a greater legacy than he does.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2011)

The wrestling business is all about doing the least for the most money. They're jealous that Rock doesn't have to kill himself taking bumps and makes millions more than they do and are on another level despite not showing up every week.

That and his shitty movies are in theaters...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2011)

People... get into the wrestling business... to not participate in the wresling business...?

Thanks for making me sad. 
No wonder Masters got fired, he wrestled too much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

People are in wrestling to make money.

A guy like Chris Benoit was a sad mark that was in wrestling to wrestle...and look where it got him.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I would say that Jeff Jarrett is by far the most entertaining act in TNA, but truthfully he's the _only_ entertaining act in TNA.



There's also 

MR. KENNEDY, whom i originally didn't care too much for in wwe, but i like his asshole persona in tna. perhaps he's a bit of a stone cold knockoff. but like the batman, there must always be a stone cold steve austin, in one form or another.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ken Anderson is horrible....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*HORRRRRRIBLEEEE.*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2011)

Ken Anderson... God no.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2011)

Anderson is on a downwhirl spiral of suck and there's no stopping him.

He's also really out of shape.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2011)

Currently watching Smackdown on mah DVR, and watching the "Sin Cara" vs Kidd match. I always thought the phrase "sick to my stomach" was just a figure of speech, as I've always assumed feeling physically ill out of disappointment and anger was impossible. Now I think I get it.....


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

Seems fairly obvious to me that they're doing an Imposter storyline. Josh, Booker & Cole were talking about how Sin Cara looks and is wrestling differently the whole match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2011)

I liked the line "Sin Cara looks to have put on some muscle."

Yeah, after that wellness violation, of course he has.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2011)

Orton actually made that match with Khali decently watchable, and he did a pretty nice RKO too.

His reactions to these RKOs though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I liked the line "Sin Cara looks to have put on some muscle."
> 
> Yeah, after that wellness violation, of course he has.



What is with you and steriods. 


For those of you who are unfamiliar with the guy who wrestled as Sin Cara tonight, his name is Hunico and he's been under a WWE developmental contract since late 2009. Here's a match against Tyler Black for anyone who is curious:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-mHpVmOz64[/YOUTUBE]


Hunico wrestled in AAA and Chikara Pro prior to getting signed by WWE.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

that announcer looks odd >.>


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Speak for yourself
> Why would he be jealous of a washed up wrestler who stars in shitty movies?



his shitty movies has grossed over a billion dollars.

Meanwhile, Orton, Austin, Cena movies barely cross a million dollars on DVD sales alone.

Austin may  be an exception considering his role in the Stallone movie.  But doesn't change the fact that his last movie is straight to dvd as well.

CM Punk can complain all he wants but numbers don't lie.  The Rock raised the PPV buys even if he wasn't "Entertaining"  Fact is last year's WMania sucked ass because there were no memorable matches nor wrestlemania moments.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

Shadow, I'd suggest not starting sentences with "fact is" when what you're saying is blatantly subjective. :/


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 13, 2011)

No fact applies here, anyway let them keep hating, lets see where cm punk ends up, Orton too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlemania DID suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wrestlemania DID suck.



Mute point. Rock's name got people to buy. Who's fault was it that it sucked? Th wrestlers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Moot" point.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Moot" point.



No one educates me on NF.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2011)

O RLY?


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

in a slightly off topic convo: Shadow and Vasto, you better train, say your prayers and eat your vitamins for the fantasy league


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlemania was boo boo but when was the last solid Wrestlemania they had? 2008? Jeez.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Wrestlemania was boo boo but when was the last solid Wrestlemania they had? 2008? Jeez.



Indeed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmDly6VLbBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> No fact applies here



No, it doesn't. I disagree. Therefore it is subjective.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> O RLY?







Legend said:


> in a slightly off topic convo: Shadow and Vasto, you better train, say your prayers and eat your vitamins for the fantasy league



I am sorry Legend but when I am done with you you will be nothing but a myth. And as for shadow, let me tell you something brother. The ass whoopins I am going to deliver upon you in the fantasy leagues will amount to all the ass whoopins I would have delivered upon you if I had entered the league year 1!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 13, 2011)

story time


*Spoiler*: __ 
















but then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

DAMN THAT EVAN BOURNE! HE IS SUCH A HOME WRECKER! IS IT BECAUSE HE IS MORE FLEXIBLE? HUH ORTON!?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 13, 2011)

its likely it


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> but then





somebody's arriving, sure as hell ain't me


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2011)

Go Evan Go!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2011)

So Cena's the Uke, huh?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mute point. Rock's name got people to buy. Who's fault was it that it sucked?* Th wrestlers.*


Snooki, Rock, WWE fingers in every match, taking away DBD vs Seamus.  WM 27 sucked but it was not hte roster's fault.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

On the topic of Rock's shitty movies, I thought The Gameplan was a passable family flick.

And that's about it. Don't watch modern wrestling. And the Rock isn't going to make me watch it either.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh no, we wouldn't want you to lower your taste level, would we?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the concern but I was commenting more on how "The Rock's name got people to buy" thing.

I can't imagine buying a PPV for one old wrestler.

I mean, it seems doubtful we'll have another Hogan/Rock any time soon.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, to that point:


People buy Wrestlemania because it's Wrestlemania. That's it.


The Rock brought in a tangible number of additional buys, but not enough to give him any pronounced credit.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2011)

i bought it and didn't even know the rock was going to be there.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 13, 2011)

Barbara on Pato

​
Whatcha ya gonna do brother, when the One Man Rape Band run wild on you!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

You know she was in to bang slater until she saw the firebush.  Then she tried to book on out of there


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

*WWE 12's Roster*
KTT forums Version which may look nicer.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

thats pretty good


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

No chris jericho fuck that shit I aint buying


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No chris jericho fuck that shit I aint buying



This proves Chris Jericho is a draw.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

For all the Miz fans

*Spoiler*: __ 










The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No chris jericho fuck that shit I aint buying



14 Unannounced


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2011)

Christian not having an overall rating above 90? The fuck is this.


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No chris jericho fuck that shit I aint buying



He will most likely be in a DLC package or something.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

I like that some of them aren't listed. It makes me want to make up their rankings myself.

*Vader
Strike Power 95
Grapple Power 85
Submission 70
Strike Defense 90
Grapple Defense 90
Speed 75
Agility 80
Adrenaline 90
Recovery 90
Toughness 100
Charisma 75
Tag Team: 75*

I'm honestly not sure how good he was in tag team matches.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

he'll be a extra character


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2011)

Vader with a strike power of less than 100.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No chris jericho fuck that shit I aint buying



They don't care about Y2O


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vader with a strike power of less than 100.



To be honest, I'm probably being more generous than the game will be.

You know he's gonna end up with an overall of 80-85.

WWF Vader was a Mid-Carder, wasn't he?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2011)

Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2011)

WWF Vader was a semi-main eventer for like 2 years and then they decided he was too fat to be pushed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Snooki, Rock, WWE fingers in every match, taking away DBD vs Seamus.  WM 27 sucked but it was not hte roster's fault.



And they went along with it.



Ms. Jove said:


> The Rock brought in a tangible number of additional buys, but not enough to give him any pronounced credit.



Cena and Punk seem to think he did the way they go on bitching about him.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

And, and NO HEADBANGER THRASH 

what the fuck is this shit next they will tell me there is no Goon, or Harry beaver cleavage


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

fuck all that....where is my Shock Master?


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *WWE 12's Roster*
> KTT forums Version which may look nicer.




Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara.


Oh wait.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fuck all that....where is my Shock Master?



repoman and the berzerker took care of him 

Well at least I can say with some certainty Hitman and Doink are 2 of the TBA characters


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Slater is in the roster.



I wonder if he will be strong.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2011)

Roster for the game looks good.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

The other wrestlers who need to complete the roster, should be Flair, Hogan, Goldberg, Jericho, Batista etc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

Slater gonna Slate


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> Slater is in the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he will be strong.



If I can edit shit in that game his setup move will be the "roofinator" and his finisher will be "Help I need an adult"


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

His stats would range between 88-90.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> His stats would range between 88-90.



wouldn't matter once he hits the "Help I need an adult" the match is over


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

At least, every new year, each game becomes better. The graphics seem quite good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Have they worked on the Story Mode in the last couple games?

The last one with a truly good Story Mode was Shut Your Mouth. 

Every game I've played since then has completely failed to live up to that.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> The other wrestlers who need to complete the roster, should be *Flair, Hogan*, Goldberg, Jericho, Batista etc.



Being currently signed to TNA means those two will definitely not be in it. Batista, Jericho and Goldberg may be though.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

SVR 2011 had a good story mode.


Also Movement, it would be good to see these legends in the roster.



Too bad if they will not be.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

I may have to check out SVR11 in the meantime then.

Thanks for the info.

I want Davey Boy in the game.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

> WWE 12's Roster
> KTT forums Version which may look nicer.



I am legit pissed that Brodus Clay isn't in this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

Shut your Mouth and HCTP still the best


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

HCTP was really fucking good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *I may have to check out SVR11 in the meantime then.*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I want Davey Boy in the game.



Let me save you the trouble....don't.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't hate.


The dialogues were very creative.






And pretty much, these games are mostly for fight if you don't know it already.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2011)

No Michael Cole with WM attire 

No buy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I've always created my own character ever since I was a little kid. and playing wrestling games for the NES and Genesis.

I like to have a fun story to go along with my fantasies of awesomeness.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Inb4 Cole is also one of the upcoming secret wrestlers.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

I honestly dont think the remaining 14 spots will be all Legends


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

Why the hell is Chavo on this roster?


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Chavo Guerrero.


Guess why.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

Cliche but funny especially the text on Cena and the McMahon pic


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2011)

Barbara on Pato

Cena's YouTube account?


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

Let be realistic here:

*Willing to bet on 
*1.Brie Bella
2.Nikki Bella
3.Chris Jericho
4.Bret Hart
5.Alicia Fox
6.Trish Stratus
7.Shawn Micheals
----------------
*Maybe**?*
8.Jimmy Uso
9.Jey Uso
10.Trent Barreta
11.Tyler Reks
12.Chris Master
--------

*Possible Managers
*13.Ricardo Rodriguez
14.Vicki Gurrero

*If No Managers
*13. Sunny(Only because of HOF)
14.Jim Duggan(Only because of HOF)
I was stump so yea ._.


There's my best guess...

EDIT: Primo & JTG got a chance.
I really want Curt Hawkings but I doubt it


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Let be realistic here:
> 
> *Willing to bet on
> 1.Brie Bella
> ...




The others as i said maybe are Goldberg and Batista.


And from Legends, Mr. Perfect, Andre the Giant, Hogan, Flair and possibly Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> The others as i said maybe are Goldberg and Batista.
> 
> 
> And from Legends, Mr. Perfect, Andre the Giant, Hogan, Flair and possibly Ultimate Warrior.



Maybe... Arn Anderson was a surprise, so anything is possible.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't be surprised also, if you see Cole.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2011)

For those who care, Desmond Wolfe is returning to ROH.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 13, 2011)

I heard he had Hep C, though?

If not, then that's pretty good news for ROH. Great guy to have back in the company heading into Sinclair.


Edit: Oh...


*Spoiler*: __ 



PWInsider.com is reporting that former TNA star Desmond Wolfe, whose real name is Nigel McGuinnness, made his return to Ring of Honor at tonight's TV tapings.

McGuinness will join Kevin Kelly as part of the ROH announce team.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RKvbWn4_HFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

i like how they have cult of personality as punks theme


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2011)

Legend said:


> in a slightly off topic convo: Shadow and Vasto, you better train, say your prayers and eat your vitamins for the fantasy league





VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry Legend but when I am done with you you will be nothing but a myth. And as for shadow, let me tell you something brother. The ass whoopins I am going to deliver upon you in the fantasy leagues will amount to all the ass whoopins I would have delivered upon you if I had entered the league year 1!


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

The latest issue of WWE Magazine has a feature on the breakout stars to watch this fall. Those profiled are Justin Gabriel, Johnny Curtis, Jinder Mahal, Zack Ryder, A.J. and Kaitlyn, with all six explaining in their own words why they’re WWE’s next breakout star.

Look like they're getting a push.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Breakout star.....sure.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

@shadow
[YOUTUBE]a1o82BVKFp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like how they have cult of personality as punks theme



How could you tell they had the theme? those jackasses kept speaking over it. 

Got to lol about that firebush comment a few pages back, but i question what kind of woman would say turn me loose, turn me loose? 

Then again he was in georgia. 

Back to the game, i got smackdown vs raw 2010 played a little bit of it and never picked it up again. I was so used to wrestlemania 2000 and No way out, which i played the hell out of, and loved, for the move versatility and character creation ability, not some idiot ai commentator saying "oh he's using the same move again, or how original" and was so utterly disappointed by 2010 i haven't played another wrestling game since.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RKvbWn4_HFE[/YOUTUBE]

look at the titan tron and listen closely, you can tell its not killswitch engage, its in living color


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2011)

ah, i couldn't hear at normal volume settings, had to raise it up crazy


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2011)

i must have really good hearing then


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2011)

IF YOU ACTUALLY LISTENED THEY ACTUALLY SAID IT WAS HIS NEW THEME.
<3 loveees you 
/calmed down

and...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdmupTKuTLU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Legend said:


> i must have really good hearing then


Naw I heard it too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tllipkQB7tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> IF YOU ACTUALLY LISTENED THEY ACTUALLY SAID IT WAS HIS NEW THEME.
> <3 loveees you
> /calmed down
> 
> ...



sorry, i have selective hearing, i was so focused on those interrupting guys i couldn't notice the music. i even skipped ahead thinking i might get to hear it when he pinned cena, but alas still i could not hear it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> @shadow
> [YOUTUBE]a1o82BVKFp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2011)

Kurt Angle is as insane as Benoit, but his insanity is only directed at himself.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2011)

MILLIONS OF BUYS


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]RKvbWn4_HFE[/YOUTUBE]



ZZZZZZZZ Same old shit. Is it really that hard for them to just make a new wrestling game from the ground up?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2011)

Has Gillberg been in a game yet?

I want that one.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

OH!!!

Inb4 Sin Cara vs Sin Cara


----------



## Vox (Aug 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> MILLIONS OF BUYS


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kurt Angle is as insane as Benoit, but his insanity is only directed at himself.



and he doesn't have a finisher that gives him a concussion everytime he uses it


----------



## FearTear (Aug 14, 2011)

At first I believed he was Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2011)

That Kurt Angle GIF is a win.

Well tonight its Summerslam

I predict Punk/Cena to be another 5 stars match, and probably a better match than Bret/Owen and Hall/HBK.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing on Davey/Bret though.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Trish Stratus and Cole are confirmed for the game.


Cole. 


It was so obvious.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

I think Del Rio will cash in tonight


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

More like another


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> I think Del Rio will cash in tonight



and when he fails to actually cash it, i hope punk takes the case away from him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> ZZZZZZZZ Same old shit. *Is it really that hard for them to just make a new wrestling game from the ground up?*



Yes. Madden set the bar and people ate it up. Can not blame them for doing the same.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Has Gillberg been in a game yet?
> 
> I want that one.



WHO FIRST!?





perucho1990 said:


> That Kurt Angle GIF is a win.
> 
> Well tonight its Summerslam
> 
> I predict Punk/Cena to be another 5 stars match, and probably a better match than Bret/Owen and Hall/HBK.



I predict it will be bad like the rest of the ppv.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2011)

Gonna be at Summerslam to be pissed off like all my other Angelenos when we realize Rey Mysterio isn't there.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Bret/Owen in the Cage was so boring... loved WMX though.

Hall/HBK was wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than their original though.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder how many run ins there will be lol.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> I think Del Rio will cash in tonight



Nah, hope not.. they should let the Cena/Punk feud get stale first, that would be dunno, 3-4 weeks at least?.. I'm already starting to get tired of the *biggest* angle in the last decade


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2011)

So no one doing the predictions for tonight or is it lost in the pages back?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2011)

Corporate CM Punk the super phony, here we come.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So no one doing the predictions for tonight or is it lost in the pages back?



I also didn't read one a few pages ago, probably HHH gonna screw Punk or Cena usually guest referee's screw someone.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Who's actually buying this Summerslam? For anyone not buying it, anyone have a link I could stream it from?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a horrible feeling they're going to recycle the "HHH pedigrees Punk and Del Rio cashes in" angle that they wanted to do in the first place. The butthurt from smarks everywhere will be so immense, it'll break the internet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2011)

So, given that some of the most famous and beloved SS matches have been mentioned, would anyone here care to make a Top 3 or 5 or whatever list of your favorite SummerSlam matches Ever?

Just curious.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2011)

top 3 (in no order)

Brett Bulldog
Brett Owen
Brett Perfect


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Who's actually buying this Summerslam? For anyone not buying it, anyone have a link I could stream it from?




Be ready to watch it, when the time comes.


Online stream link.



*this*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> top 3 (in no order)
> 
> Brett Bulldog
> Brett Owen
> Brett Perfect



Not enough Brett on that list. 

I still see Del Rio walking out Summerslam the champion. WWE is touring Mexico in the upcoming weeks and having Del Rio the champion would greatly increase their profits.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool, thank you.



VastoLorDae said:


> Yes. Madden set the bar and people ate it up. Can not blame them for doing the same.



Then i guess they can't complain when no one buys their next installment because they're sick of the same shit every year. I thought they said WWE 2012 would have a new engine in it but its still the same old shit from SVR 06. Its terrible how they think they can get away with it with wrestling like real sports games can.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I have a horrible feeling they're going to recycle the "HHH pedigrees Punk and Del Rio cashes in" angle that they wanted to do in the first place. The butthurt from smarks everywhere will be so immense, it'll break the internet.



I still think Punk tapping to a STF would burn them more


----------



## FearTear (Aug 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I have a horrible feeling they're going to recycle the "HHH pedigrees Punk and Del Rio cashes in" angle that they wanted to do in the first place. The butthurt from smarks everywhere will be so immense, it'll break the internet.



EVERYTHING but Cena champion!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> Be ready to watch it, when the time comes.
> 
> 
> Online stream link.
> ...



yessssssssss


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk wins.........Del Rio cashes in.......Rey wins it away from Del Rio on Raw.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

I want Christian and Danielson to win.

I think they will too, along with Beth. I don't care who wins between Punk and Cena, as long as it's executed well. Not sure about Sheamus-Henry, don't think Sheamus is going to go over today. 

Then Miz is going to do some random shit. I may be pushing it, but I predict an RKO breaking an announce table.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to see vince smack HHH in the head with a chair as he sets up punk for the pedigree


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

'Legend' Killer must lose.



With a charismatic loss.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

(Just in case they do last minute changes)

*Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix*: 
Beth Phoenix Via Pinfall

*Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs The Usos*
Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga 

*Sheamus vs Mark Henry*: 
Sheamus via Count Out

*Cody Rhodes vs Ezekiel Jackson*: 
Cody Rhodes via Pinfall

*Dolph Ziggler vs Alex Riley*: 
Alex Riley via Vickie Guerrero Interference

*Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan*: 
Daniel Bryan via Submission

*Christian vs Randy Orton*: 
Christian via Edge Interference

*CM Punk vs John Cena*: 
CM Punk via Faith
Del Rio unsuccessful cash-in


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Cody better be ready to fight, because Ezekiel is really mad at him.






Anyways about the matches:


Kelly vs *Beth*


*Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga* vs The Usos


Cody Rhodes vs *Ezekiel Jackson*


Dolph Ziggler vs* Alex Riley*


Wade Barrett vs *Daniel Bryan *


*Sheamus* vs. Mark Henry 	


*Christian* vs Randy Orton


*CM Punk* vs Cena



The winners are bolded.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

There:

Kelly vs* Beth*


Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs* The Usos*


*Cody Rhodes* vs Ezekiel Jackson


*Dolph Ziggler* vs Alex Riley:


Wade Barrett vs *Daniel Bryan* 


*Sheamus* vs. Mark Henry 

*
Christian* vs Randy Orton


*CM Punk* vs Cena


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I missed you all and talking about Wrestling 
Got my Summerslam ready


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Usually watch these things the next day, but MITB was pretty good via stream so I'm watching live.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

It's Summerslam time! =w=


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk will win

Cena's words on RAW were foreshadowing


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

They always sing the national anthem at the beginning of each PPV?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Any decent quality streams? 

Aside from Firstrow and WHSports that is


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Must be their way of making Summerslam a big deal.

Bless them for trying.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

I think there will be a new title look change if CM Punk wins.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Summerslam is on.


Let's see how it will go.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay... that was pretty cool.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

its the miz derp


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

The event starts with Michael Cole having another fangirlism attack. 

how much i missed this


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

R-Troof.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Here comes that lil Jimmy looool.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

R Truth appeared.


Lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

You just got got.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

The guests keep showing up to the Highlight reel.

Where the hell is Chris Jericho?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Off thinking people care about his terrible band


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Am i watching Summerslam or MITB again?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol in before the mexican broadcast table gets destroyed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey will fight for less than a minute in this match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Also where the fuck is JR? I thought he was back commentating


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone have a link to stream?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm assuming that they're saving JR for the matches that matter


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

this is a good opening match


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Miz is gonna win.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Jomo to take the pin.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Booker owns again.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Kofi should never rock white tights it looks like he has pampers on


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

jomo to win it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Anyone have a link to stream?



deeeeeeeeeeerrrrrppppppppppppppp


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Good first match.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Del Rio mocks Kofi.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

How are you guys seeing this ._.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> How are you guys seeing this ._.



Arsenal shun another Fabregas bid.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

*this*


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Anyone have a link to stream?



*this*

The one I'm using.

Is there any better one as I'm getting alot of Ads blocking the view.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Mysterio team won.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey got the worst dive attack from the top Rope i've ever seen. How can that pin someone up to 3?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jomo spot was entertaining.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol who the hell is this guy talking with CM Punk?


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

CM PUNK!


He owned.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

FUCKINFSD]FSD Stephanie!!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Punk


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Arsenal shun another Fabregas bid.





Blade said:


> *this*





Kay Faraday said:


> *this*
> 
> The one I'm using.
> 
> Is there any better one as I'm getting alot of Ads blocking the view.



God bless you all.

And I know where you hands have been .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2011)

Ouch.


Like Steph doesn't wear gloves...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

CM Punk is so damn funny..


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lol who the hell is this guy talking with CM Punk?



The most despised man in the industry.

Well and Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

"I know where that hand's been."


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, everytime I see Stephanie Mc Mahon I always think: "Stone Cold Stun her!"

[YOUTUBE]FmFaue84A7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3GuDOE1qkyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Henry promo?


Quite dangerous.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Damn, everytime I see Stephanie Mc Mahon I always think: "Stone Cold Stun her!"


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol at Mark Henry


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Predictions?

Sheamus wins or no?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus gonna get henryied.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Show's music starts


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Celtic Warrior is not gonna give up.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL WTF COLE?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

he left a skidmark on that boy"


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> LOL WTF COLE?



Hmm? I got me a snack =w=


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus is gonna win.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you imagine Mark Henry doing the Rey Mysterio Top Rope Dive attack?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

HE'S BEEN LAYIN IT ON LIKE MOLASSES


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

Two freight trains just slammed into each other.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

HE'S BEEN LAYIN IT ON THICK


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Dem Sexual Chocolate chants


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

First murder on SS PPV.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

I kinda saw it coming


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

He lost.


Damn.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

NOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Dat Mark Henry.. pwning Sheamus like a boss.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Lackluster ending to another Henry match

I'm not surprised


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol Christian vs Orton will be the filler match of the night.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Christian is gonna be the Harry Potter of wrestling?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't wait for the two world champ matches.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

booker says the funniest shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

_I'm like Harry Potter_


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

huh, what was with the Killer Elite commercial? They usually don't do stuff like that unless one of their own are involved.

Here comes Cee-Lo and his golden voice


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got in.  Ok, lucky me...Cee Lo.  whats this about punk and stef?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Can't wait for the two world champ matches.



I see what you did there.

By the way best youtube channel:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

What the fuck is he wearing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is cee-lo wearing a muumuu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Cee-Lo rarely wears normal clothing to concerts anymore. I'll never understand it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are they using the heel divas >.>


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

The guy is really singing a rated chorus song in the WWE?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

its church


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Noooooo C-Lo is performing more than one song


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

This is so fail oh god.

The guy isn't singing the "Fuck you"

 

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

He dressed as future priest or something like that?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why are they using the heel divas >.>



Probably because the song is about betches


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL DID ANYONE ELSE SAW THE KID DOING THE JOHNNY BRAVO?!!?!?!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

How much more of this Cee lo guy do we have to hear?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

this is a waste


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why are they using the heel divas >.>



 That's the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

You know what I trully miss from Summer Slam?

The Bras and Panties match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Woah, woah, woah, did he just do what I think he did?!?

The lack of respect for Cee Lo Green in this thread disappoints me


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelly vs Beth.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

...wow....this is just making me hate...today


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Woah, woah, woah, did he just do what I think he did?!?
> 
> The lack of respect for Cee Lo Green disappoints me



lolol it's very PG


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> This is so fail oh god.
> 
> The guy isn't singing the "Fuck you"
> 
> ...



You expected him to? He's singing the version that goes on the radio, and for televised events like random appearances and award shows.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Beth to win


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

for all the curious folks this is the original song

[YOUTUBE]pc0mxOXbWIU[/YOUTUBE]

They literally made C-Loo not swear in that performance.
How bad can that be?


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Heel Beth is gonna win.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> You expected him to? He's singing the version that goes on the radio, and for televised events like random appearances and award shows.



He got a lot more great songs though. Why did they have to make him sing that song?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

wtb "beth is gonna kill you" chant


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> They literally made C-Loo not swear in that performance.
> How bad can that be?



Are you not aware that an edited version exists?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxodgpyGec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Beth suffocate her with your dem boobs.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Are you not aware that an edited version exists?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxodgpyGec[/YOUTUBE]



I only watch original, non-edited  for PG songs sorry.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

id die happy


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly have very nice legs...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Beth Phoenix vs Kharma

Make it happen


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

May I ask one question?

Why don't they put a female referee for every diva's match?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I only watch original, non-edited  for PG songs sorry.



Good...for you?

I'm just stating that Cee-Lo not screaming the "F--k you!" version to the audience isn't as weird as you seem to be making it out to be.

On to the topic at hand: Anyone think the outfit Beth's wearing right now kinda contradicts her current demeanor?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

too much estrogen


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelly, shut the fuck up screaming.


----------



## Jade (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Great counter. 

NICE.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

that was like...3 cockteases in 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

noooo fucking way


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> On to the topic at hand: Anyone think the outfit Beth's wearing right now kinda contradicts her current demeanor?



Does it really matter?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHA 

Trolled


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

K2 won, now that IWC marks that still care about the divas can burn in hell.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

This can't be happening.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

I gotta hand it to 'em... that was a pretty sweet finish.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> On to the topic at hand: Anyone think the outfit Beth's wearing right now kinda contradicts her current demeanor?


Irony?
______

I can't say I didn't saw this coming(Kelly beating Beth)
__

Stephanie inside Cena's lockeroom


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> May I ask one question?
> 
> Why don't they put a female referee for every diva's match?


Cuz justin king aka black ref is the king


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Stepahnie again.

where the hell is Stone Cold?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena agreed to become Corporate Champion.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

They trolled us bad this time with these fights so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

am I really watching this ?!


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

If Cena goes heel tonite... how much  are we going to mark?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Ron Ron


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

...omg rose + coat is back!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena will never turn heel

EVER


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

>Cena going heel

Yeah, never going to happen


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Wade Barrett v Danielson

Now we're talking


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan, win ffs.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm rooting for Barrett on this one


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> If Cena goes heel tonite... how much  are we going to mark?



I don't want to sound lame in here but I don't think Face CM Punk is "good" enough to make a face John Cena turn heel.


You really gonna need a very good face wrestler with a very good story/reason to ever turn John Cena into a heel.

Even the Rock wasn't able to turn John Cena fans against him, so you think CM Punk will?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I don't want to sound lame in here but I don't think Face CM Punk is "good" enough to make a face John Cena turn heel.
> 
> 
> You really gonna need a very good face wrestler with a very good story/reason to ever turn John Cena into a heel.
> ...



Cena can turn himself heel. The same way HULK HOGAN of all people did. If the fans turned on Hulk they'll turn on Cena.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena going heel will be about as successful as Austin going back to heel status after joining up with ECW and WCW awhile back

You remember


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, that complex pin was art.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan has to win this one.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> They trolled us bad this time with these fights so far.



OMG IT'S WWE'S PLAN!!!!
They'll troll the ICW for every match then let CM Punk wins so it'll be a surprise!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

If today it's a wwe troll day, he is gonna turn heel.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan's doing pretty damn well.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Cena can turn himself heel. The same way HULK HOGAN of all people did. If the fans turned on Hulk they'll turn on Cena.



You think John Cena, the guy that keeps chanting Humble, Hustle, Respect, and all that stuff, the guy that makes millions of children love him, would ever turn himself against those fans we is always defending just like that?

I can trully say if John Cena turns into a heel again it will be WWE worst idea ever, for both credibility and financial reasons.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Did i hear right?


During their fight, they were chanting CM Punk?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You think John Cena, the guy that keeps chanting Humble, Hustle, Respect, and all that stuff, the guy that makes millions of children love him, would ever turn himself against those fans we is always defending just like that?
> 
> I can trully say if John Cena turns into a heel again it will be WWE worst idea ever, for both credibility and financial reasons.



Of course it would be risky, I'm just saying, the fans WILL turn on Cena if he did indeed become heel, and he doesn't need CM Punk or the Rock to help him to do it.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss the heel Cena vs Eddie Guerrero days.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Expect a major drop in Cena sales merchandise assuming that he does turn heel


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Expect a major drop in Cena sales merchandise assuming that he does turn heel



Imagine all the kids who wear and bring their T shirts reactions.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Juan Cena was the best Cena.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Think the Miz Girl, but multitudes of children crying all at once


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Best match of the night so far.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

WAASSTEELAANNNDDD


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

WADE MOTHER FUCKING BARRETT!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

how's iwc's dessert tasting?
Apparently, Masters is in the crowd


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good job WWE writers.

Fucking Barrett...


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece, they trolled us man.


Easily.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

are you serious bro?

best match so far


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Imagine if the Briefcase was on the line


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Here comes the filler match.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

That kick off the turnbuckle was beautiful at least...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> how's iwc's dessert tasting?



Being a Fairy Tail fan I find it awesome, hope the next matches are also troll flavored.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

That right there... that was a match. Best of the night so far. Too bad DB lost though.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

This match is going to be so boring.
I'm going to fetch some snack be right back after the match is over.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Not really, because we have "Christian's insurance policy" to look forward to.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

(Raises his fist) Go Orton! you need to win this!


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Somebody is gonna get fucking SPEARED.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Also one more thing. 
*Don't ever put Randy Orton in a no holds barred match in the after-pg era, after the epic match he had against Mick Foley during the era before PG.
*

You are just going to humiliate him.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> Somebody is gonna get fucking SPEARED.



:33 
Lets just hope he doesn't accidentally take a bump.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

I was just hoping for captain charisma's jumpsuit.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> (Raises his fist) Go Orton! you need to win this!



Orton is boring and he sucks.

WHAT IF CHRISTIAN'S INSURANCE POLICY IS... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



TOMKO


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Turn off your television and watch this match instead

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWVxgj45Imw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how they are showing the Christian's sign.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit Edge!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Edge and Christian


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Edge!!!!!pek


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew it.


Go EDGE!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Totally not predictable


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh shit! Edge!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Edge

dammnnnn


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

What does this MEAN??!?


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd laugh so bad if Edge spear Christian.



Even by mistake.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

EDGEEEE!! <3




Masterpiece said:


> *Christian vs Randy Orton*:
> Christian via Edge Interference



Called it!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd lol if Edge will turn on Christian due to "Loss of Respect".


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Meh....I never missed Edge.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Christian is going to watch a conchairto.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Edge trolling Christian lol.

OOOOOOOHHHHH!!! :rofl


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Some swearing I see


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

"I never knew you would turn into a whining crying little bitch"

But Edge, he's done it before


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

inb4 Edge runs back out to save Christian.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, how was that Edge time?>


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Or spear him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> inb4 Edge runs back out to save Christian.



I have this feeling..


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Lose Randy, come on.


You can do it.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

where's the belt?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> where's the belt?



This.

Did they leave it in the Audience?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Ref took it I think


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Apparently, he was not wearing the real belt.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy needs to stop biting himself during matches.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

randy sells like a champ...or xtian is mean tonite


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Drop kicked


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't lose captain charisma.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

And here I thought Christian spears himself through the Table.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

oh hey he DID the toe touch again


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Christian chants!


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

finally it went through


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Fucking RKO.


Fuck it.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

The Spanish table sold!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

I FUCKING told you he was saving dat RKO


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw a nasty cut on Randy's forearm

or so i thought?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Goodbye table


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Edge come back and spear both of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

wtf didn't Christian won there?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> Edge come back and spear both of them.



Yes please.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

American announce tables >>> RKO >>> mexican announce tables.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Annnd it's over..  Spit take === hulk up.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

This match is lacking farped wire and fire.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

We want to watch the main event.


Damn this match, became boring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Christian!!! Poor him..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Christian


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Loool at Christian fixing the Garbage can before th DDT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Just let Randy win already.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

wtf????


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

That RKO


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

OMFG randy orton is bleeding.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

.... *respect nod to orton*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

What the fuck is this?

Randy Orton the new champ


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE trololololed us


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

RKO on the steps.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie this PPV sucks balls glad I didnt buy this one


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Summertrollslam


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan and Barrett match >>> this fucking one we saw.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

IWC had their moment at MITB

Now it's back to the status quo


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeebus Kripes that finish!


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Not gonna lie this PPV sucks balls glad I didnt buy this one



Epic.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton = The Real Captain Charisma


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OMG IT'S WWE'S PLAN!!!!
> They'll troll the ICW for every match then let CM Punk wins so it'll be a surprise!!!!!



Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2011)

Go CM PUNK.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Last hope for a good finale.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

Ads in my PPV?

there's probably a dark match going on right now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OMG IT'S WWE'S PLAN!!!!
> They'll troll the ICW for every match then let CM Punk wins so it'll be a surprise!!!!!



No I think we are looking at a potential screw-job and a bad one like as soon as cena puts punk in a headlock at 79 seconds into the match the bell will ring and match over.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> IWC had their moment at MITB
> 
> Now it's back to the status quo


Fairy Tail esque in it's deliciousness is the trolling.  But hey, they are making status quo look good atleast.  Back to the raging.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

CM PUNK!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

"Steph you're hand was great again."


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Corporate Man Punk incoming


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

This match better last *at least* an hour.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Soft and sweet? King bringing out his A-Game clearly.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> "Steph you're hand was great again."





So much stalling. Give us the Main Event, already


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

bets on LA's reaction?  i say 50/50, i hope for chicago wannabes


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

inb4 Triple HHH kicks both Cenas ass and CM PUNKS and walks away with the title belts ALA THE ROCK on Smackdown some 10 years ago.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

MITB was superior than this event so far.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> inb4 Triple HHH kicks both Cenas ass and CM PUNKS and walks away with the title belts ALA THE ROCK on Smackdown some 10 years ago.



I'm OK with this


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

I would fucking NOT be ok with that.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

It's showtime.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Nobody can top Vince's sleeveless ref shirt.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Del Rio cashing in tonight?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

weak pop?
maybe


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Cm Punk!


Win! Just win!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm OK with this



That's what'll happen when you mess with The Game, King of Kings.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

As much as I like his new Theme I miss Killswitch Engage.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> inb4 Triple HHH kicks both Cenas ass and CM PUNKS and walks away with the title belts ALA THE ROCK on Smackdown some 10 years ago.



I vaguely remember that. What match was that again?



RadishMan said:


> Nobody can top Vince's sleeveless ref shirt.



Yeah, that was epic


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

New?

He used that back in ROH


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> New?
> 
> He used that back in ROH



Yeah and this is WWE not ROH so should be obvious how I meant it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

No new shirt. What does that mean?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> That's what'll happen when you mess with The Game, King of Kings.



I also remember something similar to this happen when Austin was the special guest referee during the Attitude Era during the main event between Taker and Kane


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

dose any one have a quality stream


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> New?
> 
> He used that back in ROH



Not everyone is a TRUE Punk fan.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you see how them girls scream when CM Punk took off his shirt :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

I can imagine Hunter as airport security.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

>23+ members viewing
>Main Event match happening live

I sense a disturbance, mein square


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2011)

If it didn't happen in the WWE, it never happened.

If it happened over a month ago in the WWE, it never happened.

These are truths.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

>Haitch tapping Cena's shoulder

Welp Punk's fucked


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >23+ members viewing
> >Main Event match happening live
> 
> I sense a disturbance, mein square




Add also more  guests.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

My advice to punk to insure victory



Now thats a corner man


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

You can't WRESTLE!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

"You can't wrestle" chants


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena going at it pretty hard.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

You can't WRESTLE!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

WE WANT ICE CREAM!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "You can't wrestle" chants



I cannot begin to phrase how much I have come to hate internet fans in recent months.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> WE WANT ICE CREAM!




And diet soda?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Dat sidewalk slam


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> And diet Pepsi?



Of course


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> And diet soda?



Pepsi plunge


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Them combinations!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

The look on Cena's face when Punk got that submission in


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Yo....Cole straight just called crippler crossface the stf...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I cannot begin to phrase how much I have come to hate internet fans in recent months.



:spwank The feeling is mutual, you are watching OUR guy main event now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

The wrestling in this match has been somewhat superior to that at MITB


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

lol... Triple H


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

lol...hhh pandering.  fuck dat guy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol Triple H.  XD


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Of course






Elzam Branstein said:


> Pepsi plunge


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

That dropkick


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> The wrestling in this match has been somewhat superior to that at MITB



Heh, somewhat?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

The kick was a botch cover. Great match however.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

That fucking knee attack.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, somewhat?



Ok, much superior.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Heel Cena turning?


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

It's official, another 5 Star Match!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

These two really bring out the best in each other.

This generation's Rock/Austin.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

GTS!


Go Punk!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> These two really bring out the best in each other.
> 
> This generation's Rock/Austin.



Except which is which


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

I HAVE TO PISS SO BAD!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

macho man


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Savage


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2011)

Perfunctory finisher kick-out sequence treated as perfunctory.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

what are they chanting?


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

sfsadfadsf sad YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! ! EQWF !!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

WHAT!?


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

2nd GTS!


PUNK WON!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

lol cenation is pissed


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

THAT FELT CHEAP, HHH COULD HAVE SEEN THAT FROM WHERE HE WAS.

THERES STILL TIME ON THIS PPV.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

CM PUNKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

fuuuuck year


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

PUNK FUCKING WON!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

cole is sure in cena's corner 

anddddddd here comes the screwjob


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Age of Punk


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

MITB ending was a lot better than this.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember something like this happening in Backlash 2002 with Taker and Austin with Naich as the Special Guest Ref.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Incoming Del Rio.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

PEDIGREEEE


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

del rio is coming out i bet on it


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 14, 2011)

we neeed The Rock, these shows suck


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

KKEVIN NASHHHH OMG


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

KEVIN NASH

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

WHAT???


WTF???


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait wut!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG Kevin Nash? O_O


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh look...the top guy is laid out to end the ppv...and hh face


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

DEL RIO 

DEL RIO

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Del Rio


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

AS PREDICTED


----------



## Jade (Aug 14, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

No DEL RIO!


Fuck it!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuck outta here, RIO!


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

KEVIN NASH + ADR OH SHIIIIIIT


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

This Suck.... screw this...


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHA!


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

I called this last night


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie is behind all of this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash ..... ADR


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh...kay...  Whereis Ricardo!  This is a travesty!


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHA!


----------



## Jade (Aug 14, 2011)

I never expected Nash though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

*ALBERTO DEL RIO

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOO


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

ALBERTO DEL RIIOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

NO COMMENT!


HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Destiny motherfuckers

You can't stop it


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Jade said:


> I never expected Nash though.



I sorta did. They were teasing the return of an Attitude Era star with an E in his name. Nash was one of the names I came up with.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

i actually knew this would happen


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash is relevant again.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't stop laughing, HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

So who gets the rematch CM Punk or Rey Mysterio?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2011)

I will not Recognize Dorito as champ as far as I am concerned the championship has currently been lost while traveling


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay Nash was awesome there, BUT we wanted there  Ricardo....Ricardo!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO 

WHAT THE HELL DID I JUST WATCH?


That money in the bank crap cheapens the WWE Championship, its almost like the WWE Hardcore champion 24/7 rules.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

I must be the only one pissed Del Rio "won". 

What was the point the of Punk vs Cena if Del Rio is gonna drop in at the last second to win? 

I mean hasn't this been done already?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure what the heck I just watched, but my god was it epic


----------



## Jade (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> I sorta did. They were teasing the return of an Attitude Era star with an E in his name. Nash was one of the names I came up with.


I sorta forgot Nash was back with WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know why they keep pushing this dude, outside of LA he's about as over as a bag of old burritos.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

The ultimate troll

but i figured they would do it

with it  being rey vs del rio in san deigo and them having a mexican tour soon


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my god, the ultimate trolling! :rofl


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

troll day, was troll day!


Deal with it.



HAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So who gets the rematch CM Punk or Rey Mysterio?



Triple Threat?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So who gets the rematch CM Punk or Rey Mysterio?



Mysterio. And I'm sorta glad Del Rio took out Punk. Punk jobbing to Mysterio would be awful.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

You knew this was going to happen.   because they've been advertising Rey for Raw.

So you know Punk vs Rey is all worn out.  And Cena vs Rey is just unfair.

Time for REY REY to win it back tomorrow


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought that was Big Show at first when I saw some Big Lad go over the Barricade.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I must be the only one pissed Del Rio "won"



Go here, 

Butthurt at the max!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Triple Threat?



The only triple threat I can see is a No. 1 contenders match for the title with Nash, Punk and Cena.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2011)

Mixed feelings about this PPV....


----------



## Dash (Aug 14, 2011)

...What did I just watch?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

when wrestling finally is interesting again...the albatross of the kliq return to hog the light


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Go here,
> 
> Butthurt at the max!



Database Error for me.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

At least thumbs up for Nash.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a replay on any of the sites you guys have?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey will win tomorrow night to begin the show and lose to Punk to end it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

i saw him coming through the crowd when punk was on the top rope, and i like oh shit del rio is gonna cash in, i remember nash asked punk on twitter if he needed a bodyguard and punk declined


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Database Error for me.



The iwc nerdrage is the cause, check it later


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

So, Kelly Kelly wins, Orton wins, and CM Punk loses the title.

Hmm.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Hm...WF crashed.  Butthurt overload.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Similar to how Miz became WWE Champion.


Only problem is, Del Rio will not have a long reign.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> The iwc nerdrage is the cause, check it later



Mkay.Thanks.:33


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THIS INTERVIEW & AN ATTITUDE ERA WRESTLER WITH E IN HIS NAME HINT!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGpH0yfKwRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

New thread title is the best


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> So, Kelly Kelly wins, Orton wins, and CM Punk loses the title.
> 
> Hmm.



After winning it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

Viva la Del Rio


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hm...WF crashed.  Butthurt overload.



I think I saw you in dat place posting, I don't have an account but the massive butthurt that place have is pure golden comedy.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

tomorrow del rio comes out with a new belt


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 45 (26 members and 19 guests)


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Chuckle the new thread title is SO true.  Jove, is that you?
edit; i want the new belt to have an el dorado theme.
if wwe's gonna be racist as it is may as well take the good parts


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> At least thumbs up for Nash.



Yea, I liked Nash walking in, but fucking Rio... damn. That trick just got old.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> tomorrow del rio comes out with a new belt




Taco belt.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> tomorrow del rio comes out with a new belt



With Ricardos face in place of the WWE sign.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

I NEED A REPLAY STREAM PLEASE


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

We want Attitude Era they gave us Attitude Era, fuck you guys(IWC)...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

same.  i wanna see the opener


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing that bothered me was that it was Cena that got screwed by HHH, not Punk. Haitch screwing Punk would've made so much more sense since Cena is the way more "company friendly" Champion. Why in the hell would he help the guy who shits all over him, his family and the company he represents?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Since I haven't been following wrestling, the whole Kevin Nash thing just came outta the blue for me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I NEED A REPLAY STREAM PLEASE



Might have to wait until tomorrow for that Broski. WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Dash (Aug 14, 2011)

@Shadow Give youtube another 10-15 minutes and it should be uploaded.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> The only thing that bothered me was that it was Cena that got screwed by HHH, not Punk. Haitch screwing Punk would've made so much more sense since Cena is the way more "company friendly" Champion. Why in the hell would he help the guy who shits all over him, his family and the company he represents?



Because it makes for a more unpredictable storyline.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

ALSO, pUNK ALREADY HAS BEEF WITH HHH.  cENA NEEDS DEVELOPMENT WITH THE ADULT MALE AUDIENCE.  HE'S GOT KIDS AND GIRLS IN HIS HAND, WE'RE THE HOLDOUTS


....i am high...and too lazy to uncap


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Because it makes for a more unpredictable storyline.



You know it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Because it makes for a more unpredictable storyline.



unpredictable isn't necessarily good.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes it is. For PG Era standards it is.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Technically speaking.............a lot of us predicted that Punk would win and would lose to Del Rio tonight.   We expected a screwjob and we got one.

So I don't know where all this unpredictability comes in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

THE NEW MOTHERFUCKING CHAMPION

ALBERTO DEL RIO

DESTINY BITCH 

DESTINY


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

*Replay*
World Rankings


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Technically speaking.............a lot of us predicted that Punk would win and would lose to Del Rio tonight.   We expected a screwjob and we got one.
> 
> So I don't know where all this unpredictability comes in.



I actually stayed away from the IWC for a while. No surprise to see you guys aren't surprised.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Because it makes for a more unpredictable storyline.



That and plus les we forget who Triple H is originally is.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's hoping Del Rio loses it tomorrow on RAW or at least stripped of it.


FUCK THIS COMPANY, I'll be watching WM 28 though, Can't miss one of my favorite wrestlers(The RocK) take out John Cena cleanly.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> Yes it is. For PG Era standards it is.



Incorrect. 

However, it doesn't matter anyway, because I don't think it was a screwjob. I just think it was supposed to be an honest mistake made by HHH to set us up for the Kevin Nash/Del Rio thing. Whatevs, we'll see tomorrow.

So what did everyone think of the PPV. I myself would give it an 8. It was gonna be a 7, but the match and that finish was just too boss.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I do know something that's definitely good now that ADR won the world title. He won't be going on and on about his "destiny" anymore.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Since I haven't been following wrestling, the whole Kevin Nash thing just came outta the blue for me.



Dude I don't miss a RAW and was the same from me.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

I rate it 8,5/10.


And that's most for the main event.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

ill give it a 6.5


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone still have that pic of Punk post MITB at the Cub's game with a shoop'd Rio on it with DESTINY written on it?

Should probably have a continuation pic of it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Dude I don't miss a RAW and was the same from me.



Not RAW, Royal Rumble.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Dude I don't miss a RAW and was the same from me.



follow twitter


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

destiny mofos
destiny


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

I give it a 5/10.

Seriously, it was crap. 

I replay Wrestlemania X-7 often, COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2011)

I will go ahead and give it an 8, 6 before Nash came in. If it would have ended with just Cena's foot on the rope i would have been disappointed. The in-ring shit was good tho, don't get me wrong.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

I give Summerslam high ratings. 9/10. However, I'm feeling that late cashing in is getting a little old and annoying.

I actually enjoyed all the matches.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Not so fast, pendejo!



THE PROPHECY BECOMES TRUE


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I do know something that's definitely good now that ADR won the world title. He won't be going on and on about his "destiny" anymore.



plus no more money in the bank, when he loses we get to never see him again. back to the mid card del rios. 

The christian vs orton match was better than the finale, though i must say seeing big sexy kevin nash powerbomb punk into sometime next month, along with edge's moment were the highlights of the night. 

Cena screwjob was epic


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

i give SS a 9 all the matches were good the only thing i have a problem with is Christian Getting Burried


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 14, 2011)

Del Rio is champ now...can some one please explain to me what the story line angle for this is? how does this make sense

Nash looks god damn huge i thought his health was allot worse he still seemed pretty spry


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> THE PROPHECY BECOMES TRUE



Some kind of sorcerer man.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

i'll be watching something else during that part of raw. 

I couldn't help but wonder, where the fuck was zack ryder? 

his internet title needed to be defended, as did the US and intercontinental titles.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2011)

I gave it a 5. Outside of the main event it was uneventful and the undercard is still shit. I still don't think WWE will still be around in 30 years because they continue pushing guys no one gives a flying fuck about.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopefully he'll get a better run than Sheamus did as WWE Champion

Even though he likely won't, sadly

*DESTINY*


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Del Rio is champ now...can some one please explain to me what the story line angle for this is? how does this make sense



Del Rio had MITB, what dont you get?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

I would've liked to see Mark Henry finish Sheamus cleanly. 

Christian vs Orton was good. I thought there would've been a bigger surprise and a bigger finish but oh well. 

Barret vs Bryan was perfect...except Daniel losing. 

Was the first match random?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude....Xtian ain't get buried.  That match is neck and neck with the cena punk match aside from bs ending.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I gave it a 5. Outside of the main event it was uneventful and the undercard is still shit. I still don't think WWE will still be around in 30 years* because they continue pushing guys no one gives a flying fuck about.*



Lmao wut?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

im gonna reply his theme for awhile


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJWx2tjOxhQ[/YOUTUBE]

Leaving you with a proper PPV, not some crap you get now.


I suggest you watch the entire thing, the last match is Stone Cold Steve Austin VS WWF Champion The Rock.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

People wanted WWE to be unpredictable, they got their wish, and some of them are still mad. lol.



> Leaving you with a proper PPV, not some crap you get now.
> 
> 
> I suggest you watch the entire thing, the last match is Stone Cold Steve Austin VS WWF Champion The Rock.



Nobody cares


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

To be honest, I still don't like Rio all that much, but man this troll is _*far*_ too delicious to not get giddy about.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Barret vs Bryan was perfect... especially because daniel lost.



I think the mitb should be like a title, you should be able to lose it. thus Barrett would be the new mitb winner. as he should have been from the beginning. 

This match should have been Barrett vs zack ryder 

woo woo woo you know it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty good event, no real complaints.

7/10


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

what shirker said.  iwc is pissed


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock should have interfered not Kevin Nash.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> The Rock should have interfered not Kevin Nash.



Kevin Nash was perfect.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Leaving you with a proper PPV, not some crap you get now.
> 
> 
> I suggest you watch the entire thing, the last match is Stone Cold Steve Austin VS WWF Champion The Rock.



No one Cares

Also


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

I was wondering why the hell Nash was in the Royal Rumble and never appeared afterwards.

Goldberg coming for you n~gga.

YOU'RE NEXT.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2011)

The ending was mind-blowing and it took me a while to know what the fuck was going on. It was a solid PPV barring KELLEH retaining and ORTON WINS LOL (the match was awesome but the outcome was bleh). Hopefully this opens up a path for Henry to enter the WHC picture along with Sheamus to fresh things up.

I now realize that Christian is a two-time world champion with zero successful title defenses.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Ultimately, I hope a collecting of currents/indies take up arms against those who were born into it/ the old school.  To show the new guys CAN do something.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Henry should do some ghetto violence on Del Rio.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No one Cares
> 
> Also



Not gonna lie, i am but at least cena lost. i wouldn't care if trips found some way to screw both of them out of the title. Anybody, even some hobo off the street would be more interesting than the u can't shee me shit. 

what the fuck was with kelly winning, she should have lost. 

the real match should've been kharma vs beth,


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

^ Del Rio is the lesser of two evils. I don't doubt that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

If Nash is back, would that mean the return of the NWO? (maybe new NWO or something)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Or a new Kilq


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope not. I'd like to see Nash on his own without NWO or a new Kliq... nothing from the past. something straight out new. (sounds ironic from Nash don't it?)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

A better story line is that have Cena and Punk both knock each other out.  Then Alberto Del Rio comes out.  That way Bragging rights is he beat BOTH of them


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Not so fast, pendejo!



Awesome ! sure  sucks to be a hardcore Punk fan this day.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the idea of nash without a stable, it seems far fetched but it would be interesting.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> A better story line is that have Cena and Punk both knock each other out.  Then Alberto Del Rio comes out.  That way Bragging rights is he beat BOTH of them



Triple threat at bragging rights?

Also, WWE, please no more late cash ins. Thank you.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk should have taken Nash's offer


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

Just make Nash a regular, hes a lot better than Booker T in da mic.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

So, Henry vs Orton is next right?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Awesome ! sure  sucks to be a hardcore Punk fan this day.




You're looking at this wrong it just opens up for more Punk Epicness in the future.

I was happy when Punk beat Cena.  Because that's the result that should ALWAYS happen.  Punk > Cena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena carried Punk to a great match

Again


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm also a fan of Punk a lot more than del Rio, but I was saying the hardcore fans, the ones that are crying for this.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So, Henry vs Orton is next right?



Hopefully, Henry wins. I like the big scary black guy gimmick WAAAAYYYY more than whatever it is Orton has going.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk carried cena this time. 

raw should be interesting tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

Henry gonna get revenge for that gayest RKO celebration Orton had after he got him.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena carried Punk to a great match
> 
> Again



Cena is the Bodybuilder for a reason.  Punk is there to wrestle not to work on Pectorals


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Yo, dat spanish announce table sells like a car salesman of the month.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2011)

Do we really expect Del Rio or Rey to hold the WWE Title after the Mexico Tour?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena carried Punk to a great match
> 
> Again





Ceria said:


> Punk carried cena this time.
> 
> raw should be interesting tomorrow, can't wait





Shadow said:


> Cena is the Bodybuilder for a reason.  Punk is there to wrestle not to work on Pectorals



All three of you shut the fuck up , they are both great wrestlers that wrestled another Great match

there Was no carrying


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2011)

Edge really did pass the torch to christian. He's the current king of hilariously short title reigns.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Punk should have taken Nash's offer


Exactly


Inugami said:


> Just make Nash a regular, hes a lot better than Booker T in da mic.


Chet Lemon and Black Snow


Shadow said:


> Do we really expect Del Rio or Rey to hold the WWE Title after the Mexico Tour?


nope


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Do we really expect Del Rio or Rey to hold the WWE Title after the Mexico Tour?



incase the WWE has been to subtle Del rio is Gonna be a Top Level heel for the years to come


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 15, 2011)

Was I the only one bored by Edge's return?

Sheamus went pretty far didn't he? Why not Del Rio?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Was I the only one bored by Edge's return?



Edge returned?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Edge returned?



To speak....


----------



## Vice (Aug 15, 2011)

Look, I'm not a Cena fan by any means, but you're crazy if you don't think Cena can bring it in the ring for big matches.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Aftermath - Nash got a huge pop and as he was leaving Del Rio chants started, his music hit got a face pop when he came out and another pop when he won(There were Cena, Punk, and Del Rio chants in the parking lot as we were leaving. Lol at people saying Del Rio isnt over.) Like I said, they were everywhere with the chants. *Ricardo came out after and did his thing on the mic*, they celebrate. mix reactions. Punk was still over as fuck, he got huge chants when he was getting up.


Okay...why they didn't air that on the PPV!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually have to agree after re-watching the match tonight.

Cena and Punk brought it on the table.  Good Wrestling all around.  I would say NO botches.  And there was a result we were ALL happy to see.

I was happy Cena LOST.  I was happy Punk WON.  I was Del Rio cashed in on a K.O.'d Punk.  Which really brings the argument factor for Punk vs Del Rio.

All in all good night fo rme


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope Nash is GM... no wrestling in 2011 please.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 15, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I hope Nash is GM... no wrestling in 2011 please.



In his last match ever, Nash fights Triple H for the right to be Raw GM.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

God, Nash? Seriously? 

So now we're gonna have a Kliq angle for the next few months? Shiiiiiiit. WWE taking lessons from TNA? Bringing in old fucks don't fly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG SO AWESOME

Just came back. Del Rio is over like crazy in L.A.

After the cameras went off, RICARDO RODRIGUEZ came out and said "ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!" a million times.

OMG SO AWESOME


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Was I the only one bored by Edge's return?



I marked at his presence, but I was bored with him in his late years, this appearance made me remember why..the guy fucking sucks at promo these days, also  Edge character did everything he could to be a champion has many times possible, now he returns to complain at Christian for how he won?...lol fucking nonsense.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2011)

Vox said:


> God, Nash? Seriously?
> 
> So now we're gonna have a Kliq angle for the next few months? Shiiiiiiit. WWE taking lessons from TNA? Bringing in old fucks don't fly.



Except in the end Punk will go over because he is going to be the next cash cow.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet little kids in the audience went "Who's that old man?' when Nash came out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk is yesterday's news. All hail ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Hey look...CM Punk walking away in shame after being dominated by the real champ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I bet little kids in the audience went "Who's that old man?' when Nash came out



Everyone thought he was Mason Ryan.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Aftermath - Nash got a huge pop and as he was leaving Del Rio chants started, his music hit got a face pop when he came out and another pop when he won(There were Cena, Punk, and Del Rio chants in the parking lot as we were leaving. Lol at people saying Del Rio isnt over.) Like I said, they were everywhere with the chants. *Ricardo came out after and did his thing on the mic*, they celebrate. mix reactions. Punk was still over as fuck, he got huge chants when he was getting up.
> 
> 
> Okay...why they didn't air that on the PPV!



He's only over in LA because its full of immigrants. He isn't over anywhere else in the states.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He's only over in LA because its full of immigrants. He isn't over anywhere else in the states.



He's over wherever there are immigrants, you immigrant. 

I'm uploading the post-match Ricardo thing on youtube now.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2011)

bout time they made Del Rio a champion. been due now for about half a year...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## urca (Aug 15, 2011)

i didnt watch anything but DBryan VS Barrett.
Bryan was over despite the fact that the crowd was a bit,Barrett seems over too but the crowd was sleeping anyway so we shouldnt count their 'overness' :3.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> bout time they made Del Rio a champion. been due now for about half a year...



Meh. Half a year? So he should've won at WM? I don't think so. Now is a good time for him to win it. A nice, slow period with nothing important in the near future. Test the waters, if you will.

As long as he isn't booked like Swagger shit, he should be a pretty good champ though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, that was one way of closing out my birthday with a hell of a PPV. Cena being the glue that held the main together again, Sheamus/Henry and Bryan/Barrett killing it, the Divas match being shockingly decent, have to watch the opener since I got back home like 10 minutes after the PPV started, coulda done without the concert, but fuck it, it wasn't a gigantic waste of time. Have to watch Orton/Christian again because that finish was really fucking stupid and soured me on the match as a whole.

Oh yeah, forgot about Truth's backstage segment with Jimmy Hart. That shit was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again."


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

late happy birthday SR1480.


So that is how the ppv went down hm?.....well I am glad mark Henry won. Please let this be a sign of good things to come. And I see Orton is champ again....


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 15, 2011)

The real of star of SummerSlam:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V0IdyO4tuk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Vasto. I feel like I should be buying a cane to wave at the all the youngins while they ride by dem dere fancy-lookin' roller skates...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

:::: sees birthday rep from Jove ::::



Thanks, btw!


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone should make a CM Punk fanclub thread


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :::: sees birthday rep from Jove ::::
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, btw!







Not that it was ever a _good_ angle for Hogan, but... 


Your welcome!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2011)

You can see CM Punk's thoughts on the match on his Youtube video.

Arsenal shun another Fabregas bid.

 I got a reply.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

You MovementJR?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't get the 'O' face of HHH when he saw Del Rio with the Belt. What, the COO ignore how the MITB works?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You MovementJR?



Yeah      .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

If Punk isnt a babyface by the time Raw airs tonight, then the E writers are a bunch of retards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

so he finally RKO'd someone through an announce table.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

wow masters off wwe >>>>>> masters in wwe


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He's only over in LA because its full of immigrants. He isn't over anywhere else in the states.



​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like how CM Punk walked away, people supporting him. Now I wonder what is going to happen tonight.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

What do you expected?


Punk hadn't fans recently.


Even before being a WWE champion, he was one of the best.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Rethinking orton vs xtian.  I think edge teasing was a good thing.  Kind of him saying 'he's all you got left and he can do better, so do better' just hope t doesn't turn him face.


----------



## Cash (Aug 15, 2011)

A Mark Henry match was a bit...entertaining o.o


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Kinda disappointing the fight between Christian and Orton.


At some point it was really boring. Really boring.


And yeah the Edge teasing was good.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess ADR did not really like the kiss.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena really knows how to take the running knee but he can't take a GTS to save his life, never could from day one, and i don't know exactly why. 

That aside, thought the ppv was pretty good, especially Bryan vs Barret.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

that table gif


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Cena really knows how to take the running knee but he can't take a GTS to save his life, never could from day one, and i don't know exactly why.


It's because he's bigger than Punk. The GTS always looks bad on guys bigger than Punk because they have to lean down to make it look like Punk's knee comes anywhere close to their face.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

.            **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's because he's bigger than Punk. The GTS always looks bad on guys bigger than Punk because they have to lean down to make it look like Punk's knee comes anywhere close to their face.



He could turn it into a jumping GTS.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's because he's bigger than Punk. The GTS always looks bad on guys bigger than Punk because they have to lean down to make it look like Punk's knee comes anywhere close to their face.



I guess you're right, as usual 


Also, can't WWE bring Masters back? I mean they pushed when he was as green as Mason Ryan and now that he's a very very good wrestler this happens 


It looked like Barret got better as well, or maybe a bit of that mixed with the capacity of Bryan to bring out the best of his opponent.


----------



## urca (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Rethinking orton vs xtian. I think edge teasing was a good thing. Kind of him saying 'he's all you got left and he can do better, so do better' just hope t doesn't turn him face.


a lot of people feel that christian lost his credibillity as a world champ and all,am i the only optimistic one to see that they pulled him as a strong opponent as he endured in the no holds barred match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, Christian went through 3 tables and took 2 RKOs. He basically took all the big bumps in that match. Orton was a bitchmade slow walker too scared to take punishment...as usual.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> wow masters off wwe >>>>>> masters in wwe



If he was fired why was he at the summerslam promotion? 

fucking left hand doesnt know what the right is doing it seems. 

speaking of christian vs orton, christian has got to get a new finisher, the unprettier takes too long to set up and orton has gotten an rko out of it 9/10 times. 

Barrett's wasteland sort of reminds me of a move i saw fit finley do ages ago, except he rolled down with the fireman's carry. i thought that move was epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Barrett's coat didn't have a flower...so that was an epic fail.


----------



## urca (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, Christian went through 3 tables and took 2 RKOs. He basically took all the big bumps in that match. Orton was a bitchmade slow walker too scared to take punishment...as usual.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, Barrett did have a blue flower in his lapel.  And the roll move is also used by Kennedy.  KENNEDY!!!

As for Masters, he lives in L.A. and is a wrestling fan.  What shocked me was how much fans cared seeing him.  I know we like him, but you know...norms.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got a preview of tonights Monday Night Raw.

*New WWE champion Alberto Del Rio's first title defense, facing Rey Mysterio in Mysterio's hometown.

*CM Punk and John Cena react to last night's course of events.

*Will Kevin Nash explain his actions last night?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio will lose, but then use one of the remaining 238 title shots he has left to regain the title.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio will lose. I agree.


The rest doesn't matter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Racist.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder though, if today, he will wear his new taco belt.


----------



## firefist (Aug 15, 2011)

storyline so far?


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2011)

ALLLLBERTOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

=)


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

“Rumor has it a tall, dark haired dude is going to be on Raw tonight. You better watch. He has a tendency to disappear for months.” -Kevin Nash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

The Undertaker?


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash himself?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash has been "missing" from a wrestling ring since 1996.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

TNA doesn't count?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash has all gray hair so the tweet is obviously referring to someone else


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

....you count TNA as "wrestling"


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

What if Nash is referring to Scott Hall?

Hall tends to disappear/no show events....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio will lose, but then use one of the remaining 238 title shots he has left to regain the title.



I thought he only had 237 left.



Masterpiece said:


> “Rumor has it a tall, dark haired dude is going to be on Raw tonight. You better watch. He has a tendency to disappear for months.” -Kevin Nash





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Undertaker?






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nash has been "missing" from a wrestling ring since 1996.





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Nash has all gray hair so the tweet is obviously referring to someone else




I thought he meant Scott Hall.

edit-perucho1990 already said...:I will neg him.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ....you count TNA as "wrestling"




Lol.


And lol TNA.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Undertaker?



Taker has no hair left


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

Lmao at counting TNA as Wrestling, plus when all those wrestling matters ads air on tv, they dont refer to the in ring product, but what Pro-Wrestling matters(entertaiment).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

As much as I rag on his wrestling, I have to give Punk credit for carrying Del Rio in their match last night.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Taker has no hair left





No way Taker is coming back tonight, the fans wouldnt recognize him.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

You think i count TNA as wrestling, really?





Isn't it obvious the  icon?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

You're the biggest Gunner mark on the planet.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qhzwhAYy5hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

> PWInsider.com reports that Tough Enough winner Andy Leavine, who is currently training in Florida Championship Wrestling, has been suspended for 30 days due to a violation of their Talent Wellness Program.



Guess he wasn't tough enough.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTQleaG8Ikc&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DarGDt98zeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Chioda got suspended too.  WWE hardcore drugging out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU[/YOUTUBE]

31:35

It's like watching the videos of kids crying when Cena loses


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2011)

He was so mad he couldn't open the door and decided to slap it. Fucking lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never seen anyone get that pissed off from something on TV.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok that was   moment.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

You know what they say about getting pissed off.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Mitch... lol
I think he's trolling though..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 31:35
> 
> It's like watching the videos of kids crying when Cena loses


Oh, the sweet, SWEET tears of massive butthurt!


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You know what they say about getting pissed off.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Watching the PPV again, that last GTS must be one of the worst.

Btw being a fan that don't mark with all his might for one wrestler, this ppv was actually good, 8/10 for me.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I've never seen anyone get that pissed off from something on TV.



Man, it is not hard to find a decent troll-face of this guy; he has it on, like, all the time




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh, the sweet, SWEET tears of massive butthurt!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> It was the beer brah.



Arn Anderson's favourite.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 31:35
> 
> It's like watching the videos of kids crying when Cena loses



[YOUTUBE]YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]

Guy hasn't changed I see.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 15, 2011)

Booker T


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> I wonder though, if today, he will wear his new *taco *belt.



soft or hard?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio is always hard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

So question,  CM Punk can use his rematch clause for the title correct? He has the right to one rematch...I know for sure Cena can't


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow some of the stuff from Summerslam was really, great and some of it was fucking stupid.

Christain losing the title after he just got it back, was fucking stupid his reign as a heel should of been way longer.

Cm Punk winning great, but same as Christian he shouldn't have lost it the second he gets it back, Del Rio deserve's a title reign I'm happy he won. 

But it could of waited until Punk's reign was over, though Punk turning face is kind of meh, but at least it mean's Cena is out the title picture for once. Thank god for that.

Ricardo Rodriugez coming out after Del Rio won the title, and shouting his name like a thousand times was hilarious to me, along with the R Truth Jimmy Hart segement both was great as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Raw is going to have all eyes on it tonite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

quick review on summerslam before watching raw:-
...meh..

you have to pass forward 2 and half hours to get to the good stuff..

they better do something good off of this, not cliche fatal 4 way or triple threat or whatever..


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Arn Anderson's favourite.










Ceria said:


> soft or hard?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

El Campion esta aqui.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Bets on how long this takes?  20 minutes.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

HHH is trolling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

HHH texted Nash...he can't even call him. HHH is too much of a bitch to call his friend.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCK YEAH ALBERTO DEL RIO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Same belt. 

And no Ricardo.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Trollslam Champion arrived.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

No new belt


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio look alike in the first row.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawler is too much of a hater to admit Del Rio is well bred. Fuckin' racist.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Also blank nameplate

Rey confirmed for winning


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

World Heavyweight Championship would look much better on Rio...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought for sure Dorito was gonna put some fuzzy dice and a bobble head jeebus on the belt oh well I am disappoint


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

no name plate?


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahahahha.


Lol Destiny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

datdestiny


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

He sure smiles a ridiculous amount for a heel 

hell he smiles a ridiculous amount for a disney character


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio turning face.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

adr bout to troll


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

At some point, it sounded like he said, 'I am gonna troll you tonight!'


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio is getting booed for telling the truth. These fans are classless.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

And people thought he wasn't over and couldn't get heat



> Del Rio is getting booed for telling the truth. These fans are classless



Well it is San Diego


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio is my new hero.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

DatDelRiosigningautographsandtakingpicturesforthefans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

losing hype and fast  

*wonder why?*


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Already disappointed with this Raw...the same ugly belt :S thought del Rio was going to come with something more classy...but well even Punk didn't change the belt like he promised dunno why I expected something from del Rio.

BTW LOL Truth with music!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is getting booed for telling the truth. These fans are classless.



those boos are well deserved


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> losing hype and fast
> 
> *wonder why?*



CM Punk will save the show!

Truth's new theme...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

R-Truth has music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

dat r-troof theme


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

WHATS UP? LIL JIMMY?


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

CM Punk is gonna win again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> those boos are well deserved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> CM Punk will save the show!
> 
> Truth's new theme...



hopefully


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok 

bull = Cena

matador = Nash

bugs = dorito

how a dorito triple threat will go 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvy_s-GfDxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

he gets a theme

JoMo gets a Match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

>subpar JoMo promo


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no they let Morrison talk again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

JoMo's promo.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

can't handle the truth


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

R-Truth has music again.


He is gonna win.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually liked more Truth without music.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

johnny nitro needs to get got 4 keeps


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Dorito but the Straight edge savior will save this show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria is such an angry Little Jimmy.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Jomo straight sounding like he got that silent rage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

The sad part is that JoMo was probably reading it from a cue card and had multiple takes to do that promo and that was the best one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Jomo straight sounding like he got that silent rage.



Silent rage leads to drug abuse.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

i kind of like adr
he needs his own belt tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

the new face of crazy sign


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

R-Truth hears voices again.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Truth kicking HoMo like a boss


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Jomo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

cheesy finish is cheesy


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Silent Rage Morrison wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

That suplex onto the chair didn't really do anything.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the fault of the music on the titantron that Truth lose.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat CM Punk Walk


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

You now what would be awesome Truth partnering up with crazy Victoria and her Tatu theme


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Is the fault of the music on the titantron that Truth lose.




The music seems brought bad luck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

got hold of tonight's RAW script 


*Spoiler*: __ 




CM Punk's epicness materializes into solid flowing energy and impales kevin Nash 




called it 

Shounen break side-effects :/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Little Jimmy gave Truth that music so he would lose.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

neckbreaker was kinda iffy.  I always dig shining wizards


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> got hold of tonight's RAW script
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

And Cole enters fangirl Mode again.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

hype back, Miz iz on


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

The Miz got dat swag!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Now they're showing videos of Rey winning past titles.

Things don't look good for Del Rio


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

miz working for subway?  buh?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

miz vs jared.  Jared wins when he ko's the miz with a day old loaf of bread


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz vs Jared

Subway sucks


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Behold Miz new subway gimmick!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

The hell is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

best subway promo evar :33


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahahahhaha.


Miz trolls so bad.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> Miz vs Jared
> 
> Subway sucks



Damn fatass yanks


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

that was ....that just happened...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz is just trying to get free food.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

It's Big Daddy!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash in a limo..


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash is here.


Wasn't obvious at all.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Sexy


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

nash... THERE goes the missing 15 minutes for hhh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

wait wait wait...

just had an awesome idea..

trips turns corporate heel, and taker comes in and saves us.. could be a nice build up since trips said: "i'll be waiting"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder what happened to my "Big Sexy Kevin Nash The Giant Killer"" shirt


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

The children in attendance will have no clue who Nash is


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Kelly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

i wonder if "bathroom break" trends while we're in a divas match


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

ugh useless diva shit


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Ass attack .


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry needs to retire


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Stop screaming ffs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is real flexible.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck Nash. You weren't interesting when you were relevant. Get the fuck off my television.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

The stink face is a prime example as to why the diva division is garbage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Vox said:


> Fuck Nash. You weren't interesting when you were relevant. Get the fuck off my television.



i like the fact that you said that while wearing a swagger avy 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Problem?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL at the fan with the ADR outfit


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie and Bethpek


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Beth.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The stink face is a prime example as to why the diva division is garbage



I thought it was because of the wrestling, mic skills, and bland looks?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer Natalya tbh.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Nat looked extremely hot I must say, but thought they despise the divas that looked like that...but oh well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

i believe its the; "i cant take non-proportionate females seriously" factor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

no music..

shit got serious..


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's see what Nash is gonna say.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

no theme?

no wolfpack theme?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer Kaitlyn if we're going thick blondes with muscle?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

War Zone time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

>No Diesel Theme

ffffff


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd deserves the title of the most retarded of all time.

>no reaction 
>whats


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

>What chants

Fuck you San Diego


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Stephanie.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Drama lama!

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Please God Please God Punk and Diesel Promo 

*edit Fuck Yeah


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lmao Triple H is behind all this mess? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

PUNK


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

GO CM PUNK!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> >What chants
> 
> Fuck you San Diego



>crap reaction for cm punk
>unorganized cm punk chants

sometimes i wonder why these guys even buy the damn tickets


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk vs Nash on mic


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

lolololol Bridge joke


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

It's just business brah.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

That WOULD be good for business.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

You tell him Punk.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol Punk.


----------



## Jade (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

this is lulzy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

"Would you like to see the text on my telephone?"

Nash seems to be amused .


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk pwned.


Again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk = God 

That is all.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Shiiiit.  Git em.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash is mad.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash has let loose  .

EDIT: Oh shit, he's mad.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk and Nash promo of the year


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash is losing it. Is Punk legitimately pissing him off? He's stuttering and saying the wrong things, Punk's making it look like he can't talk.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

He is mad for real.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

CM Punk deserves an ice cream bar...he's a vanilla midget.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Nash using security like a boss


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash is notoriously sensitive guy.

>points at his Twitter history of exploding on fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

no development  

something better give tonight


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

i was waiting for punk to throw the mic at nash after saying "pipebomb"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

was it Shawn Micheals who sent out the hit?


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Things seem just started.


A new rivalry is gonna be on soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash looked like a deer in headlights during that promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

btw, fuck the crowds.. 5th straight week with piss-ass crowds..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Immigrant crowd is only cheering for immigrants.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

It was John Laurenitis


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope this feud is short and leads to a clean victory over Nash, but we all know how Nash can be backstage politically.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nash looked like a deer in headlights during that promo.



Guess he didn't expect to be dug into like that with what was almost a TNA esque promo...in a good way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

John Laurenitis should give Vanilla Midget Punk the Ace Crusher.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Immigrant crowd is only cheering for immigrants.



*mind blown*


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

For a sec I thought I hear voices myself.

Dolph and Vickie came outta nowhere.XD


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I hope this feud is short and leads to a clean victory over Nash, but we all know how Nash can be backstage politically.



feud? hell no.. punk is hot now, feuding him with an old guy other than trips or taker is beyond stupid..


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

more fat jokes


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Woo, eerily realistic dolf and vick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

ziggler, how come yu no sho vickie some lovin?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

datVickie


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ziggler hammering on Lawler.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahhahahaha.


'No offence.'


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL EPIC BOTCH


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger botching the hell out of that move.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler has always been hilarious


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

So that A-Ry is a pretty heavy dude apparently


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Disrespect .

Throw it in his face JR.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger showing why he was world champion with that excellently executed powerbomb.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

uber botch


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously I want a gif of dat botch


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So that A-Ry is a pretty heavy dude apparently



lol swagger, 

why hasn't someone knocked laurenitis out for keeps?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Swagger showing why he was world champion with that excellently executed powerbomb.



I LOVE YOU


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Swagger showing why he was world champion with that excellently executed powerbomb.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

too busy focusing on the bickering, i missed the botch


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> too busy focusing on the bickering, i missed the botch



You too, huh?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

who taught swagger to talk?


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

worst combo in history


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger x Vickie.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger Guerrero?

.___________________________.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

VickiexSwagger


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger trying to get some ass.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

You rascal Swagger.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger and Vicky


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Jack Swagger loves datass


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

wrinkled ass is still ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> *wrinkled *ass is still ass



GET THA FUCK OUT


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria is mad on Swagger.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

id consider it

just to get to shaul


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 15, 2011)

Swaggers lifted far larger guys with ease....I dont think swagger was to blame for that one....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

This will be the closest Jack Swagger will get to being on Eddy Guerrero's level.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucken jabronis not letting JR do his job.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

CM Punk & Steph again :33


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Stephanie!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Random Stephanie moment.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

Was that the first time Stephanie cut a promo on Raw in years?

shit....


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> Ceria is mad on Swagger.



I ain't even mad.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently ARy deadweighted.,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Steph is currently the second hottest milf on RAW.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Apparently ARy deadweighted.,



incoming burial incoming


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

We need shane-o-mac asap


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph is currently the second hottest milf on RAW.



Oh reserved a Seat for Kharma I see.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph is currently the second hottest milf on RAW.


Try#1


LIke i said id use vickie to get to Shaul


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph is currently the second hottest milf on RAW.




Who milf is first?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Oh reserved a Seat for Kharma I see.



 can't believe you went there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph is currently the second hottest milf on RAW.



its pretty close though..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

When Kharma wants snusnu, Kharma gets snusnu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

BOURNEpek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

more jobbers


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

we had tag champions? who knew


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

The worst tag champs since billy and chuck


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag Team titles are so cool.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Boring match.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi is seriously above this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Otunga and McGillicutty still have jobs?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

they better not do a kliq storyline


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Kofi is seriously above this.



be nice if kofi could pair with someone repeatedly and that way we could have a real set of tag champions


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Otunga and McGillicutty still have jobs?



Greatest tag team in the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

I just googled Otunga...it says he's a shitty wrestler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

husky harris > this bullshit bland tag team


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

They are the new D Generation X.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

I want the KoW


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

what is the point of non-title matches, it basically means its pointless. 

Every match a champion enters should be for the title. imagine if a wwe champ lost his title in a tag match, how unique would that be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just googled Otunga...it says he's a shitty wrestler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

King saying Otunga and McGillicutty are shitty.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

thats hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> what is the point of non-title matches, it basically means its pointless.
> 
> Every match a champion enters should be for the title. imagine if a wwe champ lost his title in a tag match, how *stupid *would that be.



fixed  

please dont neg me :/


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi and Bourne better beat them.


For real.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

The commentating is priceless tonight.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

God Yes.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

new champs at night of champions?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed
> 
> please dont neg me :/



you didn't neg me for the other thing, so we're even. 

I think titles should always be on the line. not necessarily hardcore but in every match.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

They are mad.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi will never be a main event wrestler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> new champs at night of champions?



yes cuz what kofi needs the most is an irrelevant title with an irrelevant guy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

No Cena so far?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi wants those jobber belts badly.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Cena so far?



its been a great night


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> The commentating is priceless tonight.




They are better than the fights we saw so far.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

kofi has had everything except the top belts, thats not happening anytime soon

he's better off helping restart the tag division as someone exciting


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Cena so far?



Don't jinx it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Cena so far?



He's already standing in line waiting for Del Rio's post-show autograph session.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> you didn't neg me for the other thing, so we're even.
> 
> I think titles should always be on the line. not necessarily hardcore but in every match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Kofi will never be a main event wrestler.



He had his chance when he feuded with Orton, ever since the "stupid" incident, Kofi hasnt been the same.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Cena so far?




LOL!
I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE
/caps


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kofi wants those jobber belts badly.






Blade said:


> They are mad.





Hahahaha.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2011)

Knowing WWE, Cena will end up the WWE champion by 11:05.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Cena so far?



If only we could keep it that way.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE> EVERYONE ON TWITTER.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Knowing WWE, Cena will end up the WWE champion by 11:05.



RICARDO RODRIGUEZ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Who the hell would follow McDonalds on twitter?

@McDonalds is selling filet-o-fish sandwiches for 1.99 on Friday!

OH SHIT RICARDO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena's smokin his shit waiting for the right moment


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

DBD gonna lose his cash in...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Man this RAW has been shit

Needs Cena to pick things up


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricardo


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody is gonna lose his taco belt.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Heel turn Cena incoming by the end of the night.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Heel turn Cena incoming by the end of the night.



might be interesting. if he allows rey to win so that he can have an easy rematch


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk and Cena Tweener Stable?


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk is gonna interrupt the fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

I just can't bring myself to care about a mysterio match


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

come on nash and jackknife adr for the mysterio win


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

cena will and then call out HHH


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Heel turn Cena incoming by the end of the night.



Won't happen, WWE too chicken to try it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> come on nash and jackknife adr for the mysterio win



What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

whoa what a move


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> come on nash and jackknife adr for the mysterio win



Nash was lucky he didn't blow his quads last night. Give the old man a break!


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

rey = sin cara?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Nash was lucky he didn't blow his quads last night. Give the old man a break!



Swagger can teach Nash how it's done.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricardo is gonna save ADR.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

its getting close ti 11:05


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

ricardo's claps create shockwaves


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricardo cheats. He gives tips to Del Rio how to win.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

I would fuck that ensoguri.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA!


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 15, 2011)

ALBERTO No HEATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

CLEAN VICTORY


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

fuck, what a wasted opportunity to have adr lose.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2011)

LMAO 

THAT was better than last nights crap.


WWE trolled me on this one, I thought Rey would walk away with it.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking Enzuigiri


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHHAHA


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2011)

DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

Out comes Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck, what a wasted opportunity to have adr lose.



wait, why make him lose?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

heel turn cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

DESTINY PREVAILS


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHAHAAHAHHAAHHAAHHAAHHAHA


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricardo throwing the shirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

>throws cena shirt 

RICARDO I LUUUUUUV YUUUU


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck your red shirt Cena.  So says Ricardo.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

cena's gonna cry


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2011)

cena be mad as fuck


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena is mad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Every single Person?

Watch out for Ricardo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

CENA SMASH!


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

He is so fucking mad.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

uhm....*shrug*  he's trying


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena RAGE MODE

Ricardo dont want your stinking shirt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

That set?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

this is just like last night, there were ten minutes at the end where something could have happened. 

no real loss of time here, but no nash or hhh conclusion??? where the fuck were they? in the john?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio beats Rey Mysterio cleanly.

John Cena says Del Rio isn't a real champion.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

What a decent Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

get me that ricardo gif now


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

where was the apology?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

adr was bound to win, as much as i disliked it. 

but why was there no followup with trips and nash?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio beats Rey Mysterio cleanly.
> 
> John Cena says Del Rio isn't a real champion.



no its more funny how punk is a champion when he did the same thing twice


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Screw the rules.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

i wanna see that ricardo throwing the shirt gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> where was the apology?



it was done off-panel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

It's like Edge bitching about Christian when his ass won like 5 world titles like a bitch.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 15, 2011)

That's how it's going to end? No HHH saying a few words? And what in the world is Jobber Cena frothing at the mouth for? I thought for sure that he once said that he had nothing against people cashing in their Money in the Bank stuff.


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2011)

Gif of the year.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> no its more funny how punk is a champion when he did the same thing twice



but punk is 

adr is the manager of a taco bell franchise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2011)

This ending just solidifies Cena vs. Del Rio and Punk vs. the Kliq.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's like Edge bitching about Christian when his ass won like 5 world titles like a bitch.



true 

and edge spent whining and bitching even as a face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena is just mad because an immigrant can beat CM Punk and Rey Mysterio cleanly and he can't.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2011)

Meh puts punk out of title picture and cena at the top.  More of the same again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

John Cena wrestles CM Punk for 30 minutes twice and can't win.

Takes Del Rio 5 seconds.

Fuckin Haters gonna Hate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> Gif of the year.



i want it noah!  



Brandon Heat said:


> This ending just solidifies Cena vs. Del Rio and Punk vs. the Kliq.



please no  
i do not want the kliq getting mentioned ever again  

straight on trips vs. punk feud would be much more better and fruitful 



Ceria said:


> but punk is
> 
> adr is the manager of a taco bell franchise.



not the point, point is that it was hypocritical..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Meh puts punk out of title picture and cena at the top.  More of the same again.



so i am not the only.. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena is just mad because an immigrant can beat CM Punk and Rey Mysterio cleanly and he can't.



didn't know cena hated immigrants 

but he helps out rey rey


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

juan cena vs ADR


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

And now the status quo is restored


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

he should've helped rey by finishing the job adr started


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5DjRksAqt0U[/YOUTUBE]

Swagger's Mark of Excellence at 7:29


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Rey Rey isn't an immigrant, he's from San Diego.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

lol, peace out ary.  Go 'way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rey Rey isn't an immigrant, he's from San Diego.



thats right :amazed

so Cena gets angrier when fighting immigrants..  

thanx for the info


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

So Cm Punk is completley out of the title picture now?  

WTF is this shit. 

Cm Punk has a far bigger claim to be in the main event then Cena does . smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

CM Punk lost to the current champion in 5 seconds.

He ain't got a claim on shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats right :amazed
> 
> so Cena gets angrier when fighting immigrants..
> 
> thanx for the info



Thought that was plainly obvious the way he handled the black members of nexus last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Next week: cena vs. punk for #1 contendership

outside interference by hbk or x-pac


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio had an arena of 20,000 fans rooting against him...but the support of Ricardo gave him the strength to beat Rey Mysterio.

Ricardo >>>>>>>>>>>> 20,000 immigrants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thought that was plainly obvious the way he handled the black members of nexus last year.



Oh God yes 

gotta see that again


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> Next week: cena vs. punk for #1 contendership
> 
> outside interference by hbk or x-pac



Chyna!!


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

Quit sandbagging Swagger you bitch!


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Cm Punk is completley out of the title picture now?
> 
> WTF is this shit.
> 
> Cm Punk has a far bigger claim to be in the main event then Cena does . smh



Is because unlike Cena Punk agree with what ADR did, he did the same back in the day..Punk is actually doing what Truth gimmick is supposed to do,expose the conspiracy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alberto Del Rio had an arena of 20,000 fans rooting against him...but the support of Ricardo gave him the strength to beat Rey Mysterio.
> 
> Ricardo >>>>>>>>>>>> 20,000 immigrants



Dat Ricardo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 15, 2011)

So after one title Defense Del Rio al ready has a more legit Reign then:

Miz
Swagger
Sheamus [both times]
Punk [the First time]
Rey
and Christian


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Vox said:


> Quit sandbagging Swagger you bitch!



It's a good thing Swagger has a flawless powerbomb motion.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course he does.

He's Jack Swagger.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

CM Punk is 5-0 against Cena in their last 5 matches.

Del Rio better not lose it to him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Vox said:


> Quit sandbagging Swagger you bitch!



Swagger is sandbagging Swagger  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Deal with it!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

If current match times can be applied...Del Rio will beat Cena in negative 25 minutes. He'll win before the ppv even starts.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh shit! 
Fell asleep!
Watched Replay.
No CM Punk....
I'm psychic!


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a goddamn conspiracy. Put him with Cole so he doesn't steal the WM show.

Dont even have him compete in SS.

What the hell, WWE?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger will win the love of datVickie and it'll lead him to the world title just like it did with everyone else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Swagger will win the love of datVickie and it'll lead him to the world title just like it did with everyone else.



is that what they call it these days


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the ring rat that showed up behind Del Rio.


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Swagger should go for that US title. The All American American needs that us title asap. Or triple threat of alex vs dolph vs swagger


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Love the ring rat that showed up behind Del Rio.



Obviously she was after Ricardo.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Swagger will win the love of datVickie and it'll lead him to the world title just like it did with everyone else.



it'll lead him to more than that, probably a vd checkup 

kind of disappoint that jimmy hart wasn't there, but maybe this will be the straw that breaks the camels back, Truth needs little jimmy.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2011)

Just watched RAW replay and I just read the Spoilers.

IT IS CONFIRMED

CM Punk gets buried a month after MITB and two weeks after re-signing.  IDIOT


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

The Truth/Hart backstage promo was a highlight of Summerslam. I forgot how awesome Jimmy Hart was/is.


----------



## Darc (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash being back is cool with me as long as he's not rly an active wrestler, let him be on the COO team with Trips.

Del Rio rocks the gold right


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

This Silent Rage just got more silent.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

Got finished watchin' Raw on my DVR. Meh show. A-Ri and Swagger was pretty good, if a bit ruined by the endless banter of the commentators. Other than that, ADR and Rey and the ending to Raw was the only thing that entertained me. Unfortunately, I didn't really like Nash and Punk much. There were a couple occasional verbal bitch-slaps (a.k.a.: Punk-isms), but the entire convo just felt a little aimless. Didn't help that Nash seemed to have lost track of what he was saying multiple times.

What the hell was up with Cole tonight? Was I the only one who noticed he wasn't being an insufferable dickbag like usual? Hell, after the Swagger-bomb match, he was actually being nice to JR and JR responded in a rude manner. WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoever think's Punk is buried is an idiot



> CM Punk gets buried a month after MITB and two weeks after re-signing. IDIOT



Case and point


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2011)

Kliq vs Punk and KOW on Survivor Series and I'm happy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Kliq defeats Team Punk in a clean sweep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Whoever think's Punk is buried is an idiot



its not about being buried.. its about how it will be a 2nd-tier storyline which will require punk to carry it to be something even remotely watchable..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Kevin Nash is sandbagging Punk on promos.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2011)

Nash is a sandbag.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2011)

Inugami said:


> This Silent Rage just got more silent.



what the fuck andy i had high hopes for you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

It's nice to see that acting classes paid off for John Morrison.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

Welp, at least we know where the silent rage _came_ from....


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Just watched RAW replay and I just read the Spoilers.
> 
> IT IS CONFIRMED
> 
> CM Punk gets buried a month after MITB and two weeks after re-signing.  IDIOT


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> what the fuck andy i had high hopes for you.



He did a novice botch, roid after sign to the WWE...should of do like Mason Ryan, do it before getting there.

Btw wasn't he straight edge like Punk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Straight Edge means I roid better than you.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

I find this odd. My sister made the very same observation. 

... Also, she hypothesized that 'Nitus might've had something to do with the text.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

He's probably going to hire Nash to be at less shows that Undertaker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> its not about being buried.. its about how it will be a 2nd-tier storyline which will require punk to carry it to be something even remotely watchable..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

What's bigger, Punk potentially feuding with Steph/HHH/The Kliq or Punk feuding with Del Rio?

Punk's not gone mid-card. He's serving a better purpose. For now, just give all your love to Destiny


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2011)

CM Punk vs Kilq. I hope they bring back Hall and X-Pac just for this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

In a kayface vaccuum, John Cena comes out looking like a delusional heel. He's angry at Alberto Del Rio, who won a title fair and square, and calls him a paper champion despite the fact he defeated Rey Mysterio CLEANLY like 10 seconds earlier. He's really mad for CM Punk, because Del Rio "screwed" him.

Meanwhile, lets go back an hour ago...

CM Punk: "I'm not mad at Alberto Del Rio at all."


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> He did a novice botch, roid after sign to the WWE...should of do like Mason Ryan, do it before getting there.
> 
> Btw wasn't he straight edge like Punk?



its kind of disappointing, but i wonder if the other guy who looked too much like orton would've done the same thing.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2011)

CM Punk gets it.  John Cena doesn't.  PHONY


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He's probably going to hire Nash to be at less shows that Undertaker.







Darth Sidious said:


> What's bigger, Punk potentially feuding with Steph/HHH/The Kliq or Punk feuding with Del Rio?
> 
> Punk's not gone mid-card. He's serving a better purpose. For now, just give all your love to Destiny



Punk's time in the light is over. Nothing he can say now will change that. Excitement has been over since the end of money in  the bank.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that I think about it...Cena's just jealous.

Cena went into his #1 contender's hometown and LOST.

Del Rio went into his #1 contender's hometown and WON.

JEALOUS PHONY


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> its kind of disappointing, but i wonder if the other guy who looked too much like orton would've done the same thing.



Dunno we never know I didn't expect this from Andy, Luke(the Orton lookalike dude) was my pick to won TE, but his gay wrestling company background sure fucked things.


----------



## Darc (Aug 16, 2011)

PECK PECK PECK 


Shadow said:


> CM Punk gets it.  John Cena doesn't.  PHONY



Word, he's bad at acting mad.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Dunno we never know I didn't expect this from Andy, Luke(the Orton lookalike dude) was my pick to won TE, but his gay wrestling company background sure fucked things.



he was my choice too, he had the look but his mic skills were zero.  he did look very gay, like randy orton if he ever became openly gay.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2011)

Intense Cena promo tonight. Why isn't he like this more?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> he was my choice too, he had the look but his mic skills were zero.  he did look very gay, like randy orton if he ever became openly gay.



Zero is more like Morrison this nite, he was so so like 5/10 , and the promo he did about the wolf beating a Lion was fucking stupid(and somehow he made it sound gay lulz).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Cena was intense, but he made zero sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Intense Cena promo tonight. Why isn't he like this more?



he actually goes into that mode allot

its that mode that Keeps me a Big fan of his its his inner "thug" and i love it when ever it rears its head


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG WTF....they can't be serious...they used this on the NBC special last Saturday...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OMG WTF....they can't be serious...they used this on the NBC special last Saturday...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Take a good look at Foley.  He ain't ever the leader of a roster for fan perception but look at how fans take to foley.  You think that is just coincedence?  hhh ain't the only game player.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

agmaster makes alot of sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Take a good look at Foley.  He ain't ever the leader of a roster for fan perception but look at how fans take to foley.  You think that is just coincedence?  hhh ain't the only game player.



Your starting to sound like this guy


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

You really think punk's program as of late wasn't just r truth sans the ebonics and goofiness?

You think punk's material as of late has not been railing against the mindset of the old and how it's been less than helpful for the current?

*shrug*  Paranoia is not the same as inaccuracy.  Anyways, I'm trying to go to bed.... expect to fail.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You really think punk's program as of late wasn't just r truth sans the ebonics and goofiness?
> 
> You think punk's material as of late has not been railing against the mindset of the old and how it's been less than helpful for the current?
> 
> *shrug*  Paranoia is not the same as inaccuracy.  Anyways, I'm trying to go to bed.... expect to fail.



Of course theirs truth to his Shtickm but mick Foley has always been a main event  jobber a guy who selfishly put over others, to imply other wise is disrespectful

if Foley Came in now u think Punk would treat him like Nash and Hunter?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ipAM4otA-rs[/YOUTUBE]

So Godly


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2011)

The end of that video .

He needs to do that again.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 16, 2011)

Did someone notice the mouse running from Cena at the end of Raw?


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

i thought that was only me that noticed that, on the left side of the stage


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats San Diego for you....fucking hate south cali now....


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Why hate SC?  Too brown for you?   I used to live in NorCal, but despite how costly it is, I still like the golden state.


Zen-aku said:


> Of course theirs truth to his Shtickm but mick Foley has always been a main event jobber a guy who selflessly put over others, to imply other wise is disrespectful
> 
> if Foley Came in now u think Punk would treat him like Nash and Hunter?


He could, though.  Flair is not wrong when he says Foley helped hurt a part of the business.  Now hurting yourself ain't shocking, blah blah etc and so forth.  I could delve deeper into the psychology of it all, but suffice it to say...

Foley caters to the casuals sympathy so hard that SHOULD be saved for when Punk switches to misera canteria and goes heel.  

Noone looks like a nice guy around Foley, rock was an anomaly as always.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2011)

lol                 mouse


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the gif of the year out?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone got some images or vids of Sin Hunico this past friday?  I'm hearing lulzy stuff about him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> What's bigger, Punk potentially feuding with Steph/HHH/The Kliq or Punk feuding with Del Rio?
> 
> Punk's not gone mid-card. He's serving a better purpose. For now, just give all your love to Destiny



i already explained how he's not demoted to mid-card.. but the storyline itself reeks of mediocrity  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> In a kayface vaccuum, John Cena comes out looking like a delusional heel. He's angry at Alberto Del Rio, who won a title fair and square, and calls him a paper champion despite the fact he defeated Rey Mysterio CLEANLY like 10 seconds earlier. He's really mad for CM Punk, because Del Rio "screwed" him.
> 
> Meanwhile, lets go back an hour ago...
> 
> CM Punk: "I'm not mad at Alberto Del Rio at all."



pretty much  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OMG WTF....they can't be serious...they used this on the NBC special last Saturday...


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone got some images or vids of Sin Hunico this past friday?  I'm hearing lulzy stuff about him.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVbWdM-YZcM[/YOUTUBE]
Did ok, and good for booker t for saying he put on muscle


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Hunico is alright, he's just not as graceful as the real Sin. If I was a little Jimmy, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2011)

Money in the Bank is released today on DVD.

If you don't buy it, I will find you, and I will kill you!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

WWE made Youtube take down my video of John Cena's summerslam entrance, but they didn't care that I had the entire Del Rio Mitb cash-in or CM Punk's entrance up there.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

How loud were the boos in our video?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

MVP said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVbWdM-YZcM[/YOUTUBE]
> Did ok, and good for booker t for saying he put on muscle


 he nailed the Entrance thogh



Agmaster said:


> .
> 
> He could, though.  Flair is not wrong when he says Foley helped hurt a part of the business.


 actually flair is very wrong [he hates on any one who didin't kiss his ass to make it big] Foley never did any thing that wasnt being done in ecw or other countries, he was just going out their giving it his all, and his all was more then flairs



> Now hurting yourself ain't shocking


getting thorwn of a steel cage onto a table is how ever


> Foley caters to the casuals sympathy


 Foley dosnet cater to any one he is just naturally that over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Um...actually Foley was doing his hardcore shit before ECW even existed. He basically invented thumbtacks in wrestling matches and was doing fucking stupid bumps like the Nestle plunge back in the 80s. He's responsible for a generation of backyard wrestlers leaping off roofs.

To say Foley's all is more than Flair's is dumb, since Flair was traveling all over the world wrestling 350 times a year in hour long matches every night during his peak.


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea he did and I didnt notic a borch (Or maybe I wasnt paying attention) But for his debut match protraying as sin cara I think he did great.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Hunica vs Mistico in a Fake Sin Cara vs Real Sin Cara match is going to be awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*actually flair is very wrong [he hates on any one who didin't kiss his ass to make it big] Foley never did any thing that wasnt being done in ecw or other countries, he was just going out their giving it his all, and his all was more then flairs - *Agree on Flair being whiney, but that still doesn't make him wrong.  Foley is the vanguard/icon behind the movement that made pro wrestling far more harmful to the performers.  They kept trying to top each other through the 90s.  Recall the dont try this @ home wwe psa?  

You really think cena's moveset is THAT dangerous?  

*   Foley dosnet cater to any one he is just naturally that over - *The only natural thing is people pity ugly people who get hurt.  Foley knows this and geniusly milks it.


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 16, 2011)

We might as well start a sin cara stable


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hunica vs Mistico in a Fake Sin Cara vs Real Sin Cara match is going to be awesome.



I dont mean to brag.... but


Masterpiece said:


> OH!!!
> 
> Inb4 Sin Cara vs Sin Cara


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *actually flair is very wrong [he hates on any one who didin't kiss his ass to make it big] Foley never did any thing that wasnt being done in ecw or other countries, he was just going out their giving it his all, and his all was more then flairs - *Agree on Flair being whiney, but that still doesn't make him wrong.  Foley is the vanguard/icon behind the movement that made pro wrestling far more harmful to the performers.  They kept trying to top each other through the 90s..


 he was a Factor, but they were having Death matches in japan long before Foley got tossed of the cage, by this logic HBK and Hall are just as responsible because they Made the Ladder match a big deal that other performers wanted to top




> Recall the dont try this @ home wwe psa?
> 
> You really think cena's moveset is THAT dangerous?


 the top rope leg drop and the stf can fuck you up



> *   Foley dosnet cater to any one he is just naturally that over - *The only natural thing is people pity ugly people who get hurt.  Foley knows this and geniusly milks it


 this is obviously trolling so i am gonna ignore this


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*he was a Factor, but they were having Death matches in japan long before Foley got tossed of the cage, by this logic HBK and Hall are just as responsible because they Made the Ladder match a big deal that other performers wanted to top* - As are Dudleyz, E and C, and the Hardyz.  Yes, they all helped 'evolve' pro wrestling to it's more dangerous days.  The diff between japanese death matches were that foley caused them to be wanted by the mainstream.  Thankfully, wwe never followed his suit, but foley just mastered using his sick level of pain endurance to get people behind him.  It was likely unavoidable, and I ain't even calling Foley evil....but it was def. thought out and planned, audiences reception and all.


*  the top rope leg drop and the stf can fuck you up*
- no... this is trolling.  Armbar can fuck you.  Point is, Foley's style is far more risky than Supercena

*this is obviously trolling so i am gonna ignore this* -  Is it really?  You think Foley just 'lucked' into his sympathetic promo style.  You think he didn't see how people were like 'holy shit, man you ok?' after his indy shows and would pretty much do whatever he asked.  That grew and was nurtured and perfected over time.  Foley plays the game too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *he was a Factor, but they were having Death matches in japan long before Foley got tossed of the cage, by this logic HBK and Hall are just as responsible because they Made the Ladder match a big deal that other performers wanted to top* - As are Dudleyz, E and C, and the Hardyz.  Yes, they all helped 'evolve' pro wrestling to it's more dangerous days.  The diff between japanese death matches were that foley caused them to be wanted by the mainstream.  Thankfully, wwe never followed his suit, but foley just mastered using his sick level of pain endurance to get people behind him.  It was likely unavoidable, and I ain't even calling Foley evil....but it was def. thought out and planned, audiences reception and all.


 the WWE hardcore division isn't the WWE following suit?

also then Flair is just as much to blame since he is the king of unnecessary blading



> *  the top rope leg drop and the stf can fuck you u*p
> - no... this is trolling.


Ever been put in an STF it hurts like a mother fucker



> *this is obviously trolling so i am gonna ignore this* -  Is it really?  You think Foley just 'lucked' into his sympathetic promo style.  You think he didn't see how people were like 'holy shit, man you ok?' after his indy shows and would pretty much do whatever he asked.  That grew and was nurtured and perfected over time.  Foley plays the game too.


 the Crowd Eats out of his hands because of Respect Pure and simple, if it was just all "wowize me" they would of gotten sick of it, not to mention the fact mick's Sadist side is just a big apart of his character as his modern day every man shtick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

You're going to get on Flair's case for blading? Blading has existed since professional wrestling was invented.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

Why isn't the stf called the cripper crossface, he made that move famous, i think out of respect for the wrestler benoit was, that move should only be called that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Uh...no he didn't. 

Do you even know that the Crippler Crossface and STF are different moves?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Why isn't the stf called the cripper crossface, he made that move famous, i think out of respect for the wrestler benoit was, that move should only be called that.



STF is a Stepover Toe Hold Facelock, its where u trap ur opponents leg and then apply pressure to the neck via a face lock

the Cross Face is a face lock and you trapping your opponents arm with your legs

completely different

also Benoit is a Murdering Fuck that deserves to be remembered solely for his actions that actually matter


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You really think cena's moveset is THAT dangerous?


You can't possibly be serious with this. You can legit kill someone with a simple fucking scoop slam or a plain ol' vertical suplex.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I dont mean to brag.... but



You have nothing to brag about. People have been mentioning it since last week.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

> - The Young Bucks​, known in TNA as Generation Me, received a tryout match yesterday before Raw. The two worked some matches for WWE producers. WWE is currently seeking tag teams to push their tag division; thus Jerry Lawler​ and Jim Ross discussing how tag team champions Otunga and McGuillicutty needed some new competition last night on Raw during their match.
> 
> Several other California talents got tryouts as well, Scorpio Sky of WSX and PWG.


 -411

if the Kow and the Bucks show up on raw the WWE will instantly have a better Tag Team Division then TNA


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 16, 2011)

Wasnt there also some talk about beer money getting talked to go to wwe?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Love how when Mick says Cena's a good wrestler, people tell him he's wrong, yet when a certain IWC hero says , there's nary a peep.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

MVP said:


> Wasnt there also some talk about beer money getting talked to go to wwe?


They are still under contract with TNA. Re-upped like last year or the year before.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Jericho and Mick are equally mediocre.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Love how when Mick says Cena's a good wrestler, people tell him he's wrong, yet when a certain IWC hero says , there's nary a peep.



why Cena hasn't gone berserk on punk and called him out for being lazy during his WWE run is beyond me

i love punk but his Work rate isnt even comparable to Cena's


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Punk isn't an immigrant, so Cena has no reason to irrationally hate on him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho and Mick are equally mediocre.


See, you know that and I know that, but the average IWC moron still buys into that retarded "Best In the World" nonsense like good lil' lemmings.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk isn't an immigrant, so Cena has no reason to irrationally hate on him.


Shitty indy tattoos are enough reason, IMHO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> See, you know that and I know that, but the average IWC moron still buys into that retarded "Best In the World" nonsense like good lil' lemmings.



Again I like Jericho but it is appalling how he got away with doing the Same god damn promo for 3 years straight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh...no he didn't.
> 
> Do you even know that the Crippler Crossface and STF are different moves?



whats even more funny is that he said "crippler"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho and Mick are equally mediocre.



i seriously take that as Mick is underrated than jericho is overrated..

mick can work very well.. who needs a northern lights when you can tell a story by getting beat up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Shitty indy tattoos are enough reason, IMHO.



>>Cena and CM Punk feud to see who is the best wrestler in the world.
>>Cena tries to prove he's the best and busts out crazy offense we've never seen from him ever before like an Emerald Frosion and a swinging sideslam.
>>CM Punk responds with a fuckin' Mongolian chop and Earthquake's butt splash

CM Punk, best in the world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >>Cena and CM Punk feud to see who is the best wrestler in the world.
> >>Cena tries to prove he's the best and busts out crazy offense we've never seen from him ever before like an Emerald Frosion and a swinging sideslam.
> >>CM Punk responds with a fuckin' Mongolian chop and *Earthquake's butt splash
> *
> CM Punk, best in the world.



glad that i wasn't the only one 

dont forget that punk was the one botching in the MITB match


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nah, here's the *real* Best In the World...



"When I charge for air, you keep yo' bills paid!"


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

^Mark "RATINGS" Henry, the Ratings nickname is thanks to WF.

BTW there is a rumor that Spike tv wants TNA to be PG show now with UFC leaving to FX.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

If TNA is PG, how will the knockouts ever be able to cut a promo without the word "bitch" "whore" or "slut"?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

there goes half of their horny viewership


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

No more tara and tessmacher kissing???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

They might even have drop the Winter/Angelina Love lesbian time traveling ghost storyline.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If TNA is PG, how will the knockouts ever be able to cut a promo without the word "bitch" "whore" or "slut"?


Finger-snapping in a Z-pattern?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If TNA is PG, how will the knockouts ever be able to cut a promo without the word "bitch" "whore" or "slut"?



I guess they will use the word "scum".



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They might even have drop the Winter/Angelina Love lesbian time traveling ghost storyline.



Thats good because its retarded, the drugs part completely ruined the storyline.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

She's not drugged anymore, though. Angelina is now completely aware that she is also a time-traveling lesbian ghost.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 16, 2011)

Randy's match for Wrestlemania 28:


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Randy's match for Wrestlemania 28:



Muwhahah Finlay we can kiss his Smark Cred Good bye


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> there goes half of their horny viewership



case and point


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Randy's match for Wrestlemania 28:


His face is... *TERRIFYING.*


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Randy's match for Wrestlemania 28:



WHAT

THE 

FUCK


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Jericho is like the swiss army knife of wrestling he can do everything.  You need a knife, bam or a spoon, no prob.  When you compare that to a legit spoon or legit knife it seems kind of crappy but when out of nowhere you need a screwdriver he looks pretty fucking good again.


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Randy's match for Wrestlemania 28:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Jericho is like the swiss army knife of wrestling he can do everything.  You need a knife, bam or a spoon, no prob.  When you compare that to a legit spoon or legit knife it seems kind of crappy but when out of nowhere you need a screwdriver he looks pretty fucking good again.



 I have never heard a comparison like that before.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Jericho is like a spoon. He shovels crap into your mouth and you swallow it all down.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho is like a spoon. He shovels crap into your mouth and you swallow it all down.



Perhaps people "swallow it" because its not crap.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope crap

Really really crap


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

well he claims if/when he returns it will be a whole new gimmick.  Who knows maybe the new gimmick will be pretty fucking


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry but didnt Flair say Foley was a glorified stunman + the reason why people turned the channel on Jan 4th,1999 was because of Austin's run in?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Foley IS a glorified stuntman. His matches are remembered for his ability to fall off high places.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

I've come to my senses, Alberto Del Rio is awesome.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Sorry but didnt Flair say Foley was a glorified stunman + the reason why people turned the channel on Jan 4th,1999 was because of Austin's run in?



well lets put things in perspective Flair is without a doubt epic in any kind of in ring wrestling related thing.  But when it comes to other things like booking and whatnot he is average.  When Foley pointed that out Flair took it personal and I think we can all agree the booking pretty much always sucked in wcw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Foley is like the most legit spot monkey evar


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Foley IS a glorified stuntman. His matches are remembered for his ability to fall off high places.



Most of Foley's best matches had always been gimmick matches.

HITC against Taker and HHH, the street fight against HHH, Mind Games against HBK, Hardcore Matches against Edge and Orton.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> well lets put things in perspective Flair is without a doubt epic in any kind of in ring wrestling related thing.  But when it comes to other things like booking and whatnot he is average.  When Foley pointed that out Flair took it personal and I think we can all agree the booking pretty much always sucked in wcw.



Even in 1996-1998(nWo/Goldberg Era)?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Foley IS a glorified stuntman. His matches are remembered for his ability to fall off high places.



Foley has Better in Ring Psychology then most the guys in the Hall of fame


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

What's so great about the in-ring psychology of "If Rock hits Foley in the head with a chair 15 times, he will be unconscious"? or "Undertaker can toss me off the cage, but I'm such a great stuntman, I can still get back up!"?

Yeah, Mick...keep writing those Shakespearean tragedies inside the ring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's so great about the in-ring psychology of "If Rock hits Foley in the head with a chair 15 times, he will be unconscious"? or "Undertaker can toss me off the cage, but I'm such a great stuntman, I can still get back up!"?
> 
> Yeah, Mick...keep writing those Shakespearean tragedies inside the ring.



Durrrr and dalll Bret 'art aver did was poot people in headlocks hurrrduuur


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's so great about the in-ring psychology of "If Rock hits Foley in the head with a chair 15 times, he will be unconscious"? or "Undertaker can toss me off the cage, but I'm such a great stuntman, I can still get back up!"?
> 
> Yeah, Mick...keep writing those Shakespearean tragedies inside the ring.



Yeah those are better than the wrestling psychology of Thesz, Sheik,Morales,Savage,Piper,Steamboat,Rice,etc

Their matches had always been boring basic shit + 1-2 high flying move.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Most of Foley's best matches had always been gimmick matches.
> 
> HITC against Taker and HHH, the street fight against HHH, Mind Games against HBK, Hardcore Matches against Edge and Orton.
> 
> ...



especially then everyone was booked to lose to goldberg/nwo  I can only imagine the strokes that happened in creative when it finally came to that point when Goldberg took on the nwo.

Also to illustrate the booking idiocy remember when they were saying goldberg was 212-0 in like a 5 month period


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> especially then everyone was booked to lose to goldberg/nwo  I can only imagine the strokes that happened in creative when it finally came to that point when Goldberg took on the nwo.
> 
> Also to illustrate the booking idiocy remember when they were saying goldberg was 212-0 in like a 5 month period



Yet the fans and TV Viewers bought it, Goldberg put butts in seats.

You are forgetting the nWo/Sting feud, IMO one of the best feuds of all time.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah but who can forget when sting ended up joining the nwo 

the butts in the seats are irrelevent I mean look at the shitty music justin beiber spews and he puts butts in the seats too


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWKV4WtsmnM[/YOUTUBE]


Its Destiny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> especially then everyone was booked to lose to goldberg/nwo  I can only imagine the strokes that happened in creative when it finally came to that point when Goldberg took on the nwo.
> 
> Also to illustrate the booking idiocy remember when they were saying goldberg was 212-0 in like a 5 month period



the buildup was epic back then though.. but they had to fuck it up with nash winning


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

> One source said that the CM Punk/Kevin Nash promo was very unscripted.





> “and the jabs they took at each other were not planned beforehand.”


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Punk vs Nash omg I hope punk is smart enought to just poke nash in the chest everyone knows he collapses likie a ton of bricks if you do that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

WWE has now forced youtube to take down my footage of the Cena entrance and the HHH entrance, but the CM Punk footage stays up.

Ergo...WWE doesn't give a shit about Punk.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


>



Nash was pretty bad last night, he got busted by Punk and seemed confused all the time. Then again, i'm not his biggest fan so i might be a bit a bias here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Punk vs Nash omg I hope punk is smart enought to just poke nash in the chest everyone knows he collapses likie a ton of bricks if you do that



watch the IWC eat that shit up if it really happened..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Nash was probably drunk.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Nash was pretty bad last night, he got busted by Punk and seemed confused all the time. Then again, i'm not his biggest fan so i might be a bit a bias here.



Kevin Nash really wasn't my Time of Wrestling so I can't judge if he was good or bad compared to his earlier Career
Though even I noticed he seemed rather meh.

Anyway if it's true I love how Punk pulled it off.:WOW


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Has nash ever really cut a good promo none come to my mind?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

His promo work right after he lost the WWF title to Bret Hart was really good. It was probably the best run of his career.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Has nash ever really cut a good promo none come to my mind?



Thank You!

I don't really remember any good stuff as well, Hall did most of the good talking back then in WCW..


might putting links Ghost?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

hhhhmmmmm Nash's promo skills? I think his was at least decent. He used to do pretty good ones.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdLL6R-jD8[/YOUTUBE]

I could listen to Nash tell stories like this all day


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

The only one I can really think of was when he beat The Giant and declared himself to be known from that day forward as "Big sexy Kevin Nash The giant killer" although when you botch a move on a 500lb guy and drop him right on his head the fact you did not really kill him would be the point I would be talking about.

I remember his work vs sid as meh, his work vs taker as meh, work vs shawn as meh, his work against hhh as meh.  I remember his brett hart match for his heel turn but for the life of me cant remember any of the promos minus the "just the tip of the iceberg" promo


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

NAsh started out badly but i think he made a great rebound with his "iam one of the men who changed this business so you could make guaranteed dollar, so Why  dont you say "Thank you" "SAY THANK YOU MR. NASH FOR MAKING SURE I HAD A JOB"

I have always been a bit of nash mark even thogh he is a douche bag and he dose have some good  booking ideas





FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWKV4WtsmnM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Its Destiny.



You know whats awesome about his theme, its not generic rock, its old school and it Screams "Del Rio is here pay attention"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Del Rio is like Flair...he's one of those dudes that just looks like he should be a champion. Also, he's the happiest wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

You would smile to if you were Del Rio


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

troll face on 24/7


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is like Flair...he's one of those dudes that just looks like he should be a champion. Also, he's the happiest wrestler I've ever seen.



He simply enjoys his Job.
Hence how he is even willing sign autographs and take photos for fans aftershow.And beat up Chihuaha's


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Del Rio is a champion I can relate to. I also wake up in the morning thinking about beating Rey Mysterio. :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> NAsh started out badly but i think he made a great rebound with his "iam one of the men who changed this business so you could make guaranteed dollar, so Why  dont you say "Thank you" "SAY THANK YOU MR. NASH FOR MAKING SURE I HAD A JOB"
> 
> I have always been a bit of nash mark even thogh he is a douche bag and he dose have some good  booking ideas
> 
> ...




Ricardo Rodriguez makes it even better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Punk should stop with the smarky comments. It takes away from his promos when all he's doing is throwing out shoot insults.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

i just got a text from my sister, *insert jewish girl name* omg lol i thought kevin nash was dead


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio is a champion I can relate to. I also wake up in the morning thinking about beating Rey Mysterio. :33




oh really GoG?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Step 1; Yes, most pro wrestling moves can be far more damaging thanthey are portrayed.  My point is it is harder to safely perform Foley's style.  As for Flair blading, has he always been as bad as he was in his latest tna run.

2;But because he is earning such respect, it becomes more dangerous for others to earn respect for being tough.  Everyman is pure genius.  Sadistic side is just a different side of the same coin as his tolerance for torture.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

CM Punk dissed the Diesel gimmick last night. What a fuckin' noob...the Diesel gimmick was awesome.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2011)

awesome enough to be the lowest drawing champion in the old WWF   (and actually i liked Diesel back in the day lol)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

That's not a reflection on Diesel...that's a reflection on the opponents he had.

Mabel main evented Summerslam for God's sake.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Nash's asshole personality on twitter(most likely irl too), but he sure is arrogant for being such an under-achiever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Nash was a 5 time world champion and made millions of dollars by doing 3 moves his entire career. I'm not sure how he underachieved.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 16, 2011)

Del Rio wants to retire in 5 years.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Nope crap
> 
> Really really crap



I'm sorry you hate talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Del Rio wants to retire in 5 years.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Dat Chimaera.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I love Nash's asshole personality on twitter(most likely irl too), but he sure is arrogant for being such an under-achiever.



5 time WCW Champion
Nine time WCW Tag Team Champion
WWE Champion
WWE Intercontinental Champion
Two time WWE Tag Team Champion

Changed the face of wrestling with NWO

Yep underachiever


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nash was a 5 time world champion and made millions of dollars by doing 3 moves his entire career. I'm not sure how he underachieved.



 Maybe overachiever would fit better than. 

He just always came off as stale/boring to me. This of course was after is hot streak in the E. I think i started watching him in the mid-late 90s. And i always found this to be the most shocking because he has had the "look" going for him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's not a reflection on Diesel...that's a reflection on the opponents he had.
> 
> Mabel main evented Summerslam for God's sake.





Money is everything...


Until you need it to be nothing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Money is everything...
> 
> 
> Until you need it to be nothing.



Kevin Nash made plenty of money.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Nash made plenty of money.




Made money, not drew money.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, lookit what I just found! HBK explaining how he got to the top of the company:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Made money, not drew money.



Diesel's WM as champion had a great buyrate because of Lawrence Taylor.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shadow Replication 1480 again"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Diesel's WM as champion had a great buyrate because of Lawrence Taylor.



I attended that Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I attended that Wrestlemania.



I feel for you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2011)

I went down to the floor and nabbed a chair. I still have it. Cherished memories, you guys.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 17, 2011)

SmackDown spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The following was taped on Tuesday, August 16 in Bakersfield, California:
> 
> WWE Smackdown for August 19:
> 
> ...




Seems like a really strange move to have Randy Orton vs. Mark Henry at a PPV like Night of Champions (the upcoming PPV in September), IMO. That, to me, is a pretty big match for the SmackDown brand and should be saved for a bigger event. Probably not WrestleMania 28 next year, but Survivor Series in Madison Square Garden this year would have been perfect for it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Del Rio facing Danielson again, and why does he keep losing his matches? I wouldn't be surprised if he lost that briefcase.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bryan keeps losing to Del Rio because he needs someone else to beat all the time now that Rey Chihuahua is gone.


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



REALLY?!!?!? MARK HENRY?!!?!!?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY?!!?!? MARK HENRY?!!?!!?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Got any other heel not named Christian on the blue brand that has any sort of credibility right now that deserves a shot?

...

Thought so.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



in b4 cody takes all the titles


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> in b4 cody takes all the titles




*Spoiler*: __ 



That or Wade


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is Christian?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah he did. Punk is so use to havin his way with guys on da mic, but it didn't happen last night. Sure, he made a little forced, unfunny joke about his sis thinkin Nash was dead, but that was it. Nash presented some truths and facts in his promo. Punk had no comeback for that. He usually has a witty comeback to say againts his opponents, but it wasn't the case last night. Punk is my dude, but Nash automaticlly won it when he went off at the end. Just my opinion.

Come at me punk stans. Lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Del Rio facing Danielson again, and why does he keep losing his matches? I wouldn't be surprised if he lost that briefcase.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Vince feels Daniel Bryan is a mid-level wrestler who wins when he capitalises on an opponents mistakes. He has a career in the mid-card and nothing more.

So yeah, wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY! WHAT A CONCEPT!  A SUPER HEAVY WEIGHT WINNING A BATTLE ROYAL!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mark has improved since his heel turn, his matches with Show and Sheamus had been better than expected, he will lose to Randy "Stone Cold" Orton, dont worry.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah but if henry loses are we gonna see him snap and demolish Orton or will Orton bust out another cheerleading move.  Better yet maybe both


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Del Rio is going to take Bryan's briefcase and cash-in on Orton. Then Orton and Cena will both run-in to complain about Del Rio being a fake champion even though all he ever does is win titles fairly.


----------



## Darc (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Having Bryan lose this much makes him look so weak, and by tap out to Del Rio? Like, why didn't they just give Wade the case? smh.
Mark winning is cool, idk where Christian was tho, glad he didn't win it tho. If Mark beats Orton then that just sets up Orton to be a 10 time world champ b4 the year is over cause they won't keep the belt off him that long. Orton n Cena will surpass Ric Flairs run within 5 years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



CM Punk lost a lot when he had the MitB briefcase. So did Miz. So did Del Rio. Having the briefcase doesn't mean the dude is going to be undefeated until he cashes in. That'd be boring. I hope Bryan doesn't lose the briefcase, though...that'd be lame. 

And the idea of Mark Henry slamming Orton through a barricade is something I can support.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope Mark Henry destroys Orton. Like damn near handicap the guy temporarily. At least then Orton can have an excuse if they put Henry over. 

But we all know they won't. ugh.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Del Rio facing Danielson again, and why does he keep losing his matches? I wouldn't be surprised if he lost that briefcase.



the money in the bank should be like any title, he should be able to lose it. imagine if he did and then fought to regain it before the opponent used it. 

Or in this case, someone better wins it and injures bryan so he never gets to use it. 

They should've had mark steal it from him, or wade barrett or zack ryder.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2011)

The Mark Henry worked a lot better when he was ECW champion. Good build up though. 

lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2011)

The ECW belt, lol, the same belt that jobber Dreamer won.


----------



## Blade (Aug 17, 2011)

Knowing Orton, Henry is gonna lose.


He is the legend killer after all.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Linda hogan has lost her fool mind.  She went on a radio show and said she never met the ultimate warrior nor knew his name but knew he was gay.  Then this whore claims that hogan and brutus the barber beefcake had an intimate relationship


----------



## Dash (Aug 17, 2011)

Question: why is Cena feuding with Del Rio instead of Punk, isn't he the one with the rematch clause?

Missed Raw but its sounds like Nash/Punk and Del Rio/Cena for NoH.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2011)

>hopes Punk at least insists on being in any title match for next ppv on RAW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

Dash said:


> Question: why is Cena feuding with Del Rio instead of Punk, isn't he the one with the rematch clause?
> 
> Missed Raw but its sounds like Nash/Punk and Del Rio/Cena for NoH.



Because Cena is a racist who hates the fact an immigrant holds the world title.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Three loses in a row for Bryan and that heelish beard. Are they preparing a heel turn?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2011)

>looks nervously at Kaval.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Linda hogan has lost her fool mind.  She went on a radio show and said she never met the ultimate warrior nor knew his name but knew he was gay.  Then this whore claims that hogan and brutus the barber beefcake had an intimate relationship



Smh at linda throwing shots at Hogan da Gawd. She already done took em for everything he's worth...now she tryna take his dignity away? Crazy.


----------



## Dash (Aug 17, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Three loses in a row for Bryan and that heelish beard. Are they preparing a heel turn?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Possibly, heels usually own the money in the bank suitcase


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2011)

DOHOHOHOHOHO

meinsquare.jpg


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Smh at linda throwing shots at Hogan da Gawd. She already done took em for everything he's worth...now she tryna take his dignity away? Crazy.



 well more like his reputation he lost his dignity to TNA


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> well more like his reputation he lost his dignity to TNA



This.

Remember when he took out Fortune with his punch of doom last year .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

Hogan took out Fourtune because he's Hulk motherfuckin' Hogan and those jabronies couldn't be the champion of a flea market.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan took out Fourtune because he's Hulk motherfuckin' Hogan and those jabronies couldn't be the champion of a flea market.



When it comes crashing down and hurts inside...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sure he had a perfectly good reason for doing it this time.  He's not normally this mean.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the rule 63 of Mankind


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

datparalyzedfaceSarita


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd bang bang her


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

But...I thought Mark Henry and Randy Orton were feuding.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> DOHOHOHOHOHO
> 
> meinsquare.jpg



*nods*                .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2011)

.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan took out Fourtune because he's Hulk motherfuckin' Hogan and those jabronies couldn't be the champion of a flea market.



And Abyss is the next Hulk Hogan, brother,

Boy, Abyss was utter trash last year as the new Evan Sullivan, and it was clearly Bischoff/Hogan's idea, funny how Bischoff didnt mention the push of Evan Sullivan as the new Hulk Hogan in his book... lol.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

Its even funnier when you realize Hogan was behind it but he wouldn't put over Orton.  Someone has fucked up priorities. 

Oh and as for Hogan's hoe wife

The best way to get people off of your case is by saying said person is a gay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

Orton doesn't deserve a win over Hogan with his boring-ass slow wrestling.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> It's the rule 63 of Mankind



I had high hopes for the lwo, neither set of them could take any tag belts. 

Beer money was supposed to be injured too. guess they forgot about that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> The best way to get people off of your case is by saying said person is a gay.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 18, 2011)

Smackdown spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> - There was an off-camera segment at last night’s WWE SmackDown tapings where WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio was insulting the crowd in Bakersfield. This brought out WWE COO Triple H, who ran down Del Rio and announced Del Rio & Christian vs. Randy Orton and Sheamus in the dark main event. The segment ended with Triple H hitting a Pedigree on Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

is that what they are teaching kids these days


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> is that what they are teaching kids these days



I trying to say something clever but that didn't work out


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

just as planned


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

dark main event? i didn't know they had such things, why couldn't they air it, it sounded interesting...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

I am thunderstruck



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Smackdown spoiler:





Ceria said:


> dark main event? i didn't know they had such things, why couldn't they air it, *it sounded interesting*...



really?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

According to Meltzer, Hardcore Justice did 7500 in buyrates, ouch.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

Less than DX, cheer.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2011)

In the segment-by-segment, the open with HHH explaining his story and Alberto Del Rio doing his interview did a 3.73 rating, the high point of the show. *John Morrison vs. R-Truth falls count anywhere lost 817,000 viewers, one of the worst drops of any match all year, and the worst I can recall for an opener in any kind of recent memory. *The Miz doing his Subway ad with Jared Fogle gained 225,000 viewers. Kelly Kelly & Eve Torres vs. Bella Twins lost 52,000 viewers. The Kevin Nash interview with C.M. Punk out gained 556,000 viewers at the 10 p.m. hour, which is usual range. Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger lost 619,000 viewers, also worse then usual. Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne lost 412,000 viewers. And the Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio main event gained 763,000 viewers to a 3.41 overrun. 

LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

DatImmigrantpopularity


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

....say.....what happened to all the cm punk sets.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> DatImmigrantpopularity



Del Rio obviously bought a tv to all of those immigrants.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2011)

Either Truth or Morrison are about to get jobbed out to superstars.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat Miz-Subway Promo gained nearly a quarter of million viewers.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Was it the miz or was it the delicious sub


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2011)

Inugami said:


> In the segment-by-segment, the open with HHH explaining his story and Alberto Del Rio doing his interview did a 3.73 rating, the high point of the show. *John Morrison vs. R-Truth falls count anywhere lost 817,000 viewers, one of the worst drops of any match all year, and the worst I can recall for an opener in any kind of recent memory. *The Miz doing his Subway ad with Jared Fogle gained 225,000 viewers. Kelly Kelly & Eve Torres vs. Bella Twins lost 52,000 viewers. The Kevin Nash interview with C.M. Punk out gained 556,000 viewers at the 10 p.m. hour, which is usual range. Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger lost 619,000 viewers, also worse then usual. Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne lost 412,000 viewers. And the Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio main event gained 763,000 viewers to a 3.41 overrun.
> 
> LOL



lol ALL the wrestling matches lost viewers except for the main event.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

New Ryder video out, and it's the Truth.  Ryder is officially unable to be ignored.


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....say.....what happened to all the cm punk sets.



What was that?!?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2011)

Inugami said:


> In the segment-by-segment, the open with HHH explaining his story and Alberto Del Rio doing his interview did a 3.73 rating, the high point of the show. John Morrison vs. R-Truth falls count anywhere lost 817,000 viewers, one of the worst drops of any match all year, and the worst I can recall for an opener in any kind of recent memory.The Miz doing his Subway ad with Jared Fogle gained 225,000 viewers. Kelly Kelly & Eve Torres vs. Bella Twins lost 52,000 viewers. The Kevin Nash interview with C.M. Punk out gained 556,000 viewers at the 10 p.m. hour, which is usual range. Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger lost 619,000 viewers, also worse then usual. Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne lost 412,000 viewers. And the Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio main event gained 763,000 viewers to a 3.41 overrun.
> 
> LOL



Wrestling in my wrestling program - send it to the moon.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Only wrestling with guys that don't suck bring in viewers.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

*Z True Long Island Story Episode #27*

[YOUTUBE]f5pkRJJUUlc[/YOUTUBE]


Dat Rosa

Truth


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Only wrestling with guys that don't suck bring in viewers.



Now, see, given the line-up Monday, I would begrudgingly agree with you, except...

Truth/Morrison: 1,000,000 (arbitrary #) - 817,000 = *183,000*
Miz: 183,000 + 225,000 = 408,000
Bellas/Kelly&Eve: 408,000 - 52,000 = *365,000*

That means that even with over 500,000 fewer viewers present, the divas match still pulled 173,000 more than Truth/Morrison. They didn't even have the buffer of Natty and/or Beth being in the ring.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

Inugami said:


> In the segment-by-segment, the open with HHH explaining his story and Alberto Del Rio doing his interview did a 3.73 rating, the high point of the show. *John Morrison vs. R-Truth falls count anywhere lost 817,000 viewers, one of the worst drops of any match all year, and the worst I can recall for an opener in any kind of recent memory. *The Miz doing his Subway ad with Jared Fogle gained 225,000 viewers. Kelly Kelly & Eve Torres vs. Bella Twins lost 52,000 viewers. The Kevin Nash interview with C.M. Punk out gained 556,000 viewers at the 10 p.m. hour, which is usual range. Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger lost 619,000 viewers, also worse then usual. Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga vs. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne lost 412,000 viewers. And the Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio main event gained 763,000 viewers to a 3.41 overrun.
> 
> LOL



R-Truth is a TNA reject, it was expected. The guy is nothing special at all.

Swagger is a jobber and Riley is still seen as it too by the casual fans.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena-R-Truth drew.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

Because of Cena. He is the biggest draw in Pro-Wrestling today.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is constant reliable drawer, R-Truth pushed the numbers of Capitol Punishment into good territory compared to lackluster numbers of other PPV's when Cena faced someone else.

In fact, I think only Nexus/Wade Barrett's angle with Cena showed much more significant increase in buys in recent years (not taking into The Rock's return for WM) though credit here goes to Cena more than ever with his performance.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

^ That was the Orton/Christian feud the reason of the boost, Orton is today's Stone Cold.

The Nexus/Cena feud had potential to be greater than the nWo/WCW feud but it went downhill after Summerslam.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Orton is today's Stone Cold.



lol           wut.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton is the modern day Billy Gunn.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2011)

I never miss an A-ry match, the guy sucks so much in the ring that is funny, even Sin Cara can't botch that epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

A-Ry is still the only man in history to attack his own stablemate during a run-in.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> lol           wut.



He is the reason why the feud with Christian was entertaining, and also their **** stars matches. When you see Orton walking to the ring, the casual fans are like "Wow, that Orton guy looks cool", the old school fan would say "He reminds me of Stone Cold back in the old days".

In other words Orton just shows just amount of charisma when you see him walking to the ring, and his pose is awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A-Ry is still the only man in history to attack his own stablemate during a run-in.



Yes, sucks that casuals can't appreciate the unintentional talent of this man.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> He is the reason why the feud with Christian was entertaining, and also their **** stars matches. When you see Orton walking to the ring, the casual fans are like "Wow, that Orton guy looks cool", the old school fan would say "He reminds me of Stone Cold back in the old days".
> 
> In other words Orton just shows just amount of charisma when you see him walking to the ring, and his pose is awesome.



>Smackdown
>Entertaining
Pick one.

I prefer Face Orton. And by face I mean when he would smile and crack jokes. Now I don't really see any charisma. I hate his viper anger management gimmick.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> ^ That was the Orton/Christian feud the reason of the boost, Orton is today's Stone Cold.
> 
> The Nexus/Cena feud had potential to be greater than the nWo/WCW feud but it went downhill after Summerslam.


I was particularly referring to Survivor Series match which was 3 months after Summerslam which drew poorly I think.

Survivor Series seems to be the only PPV in 2010 which showed an increase when compared to its compatriot in 2009 even though IMO 2010 was better than 2009. Probably slow economic growth, lack of top stars, over saturation of product and general disinterest might have contributed to poor 2010 PPV returns.

Nexus angle had potential but I think within weeks, it was kindah gone with Nexus faction becoming more of regular heel stable and by 2010 Night of Champion, Wade Barrett and his goons. Then again, I think Wade Barrett did very well when he came into more and more as focal point of Nexus, and he and Cena helped the angle to peak by Survivor Series.

Orton didn't boost 2010 Capital Punishment as he is statistically a poor draw whenever he is Champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

>>Orton carried Christian to entertaining matches.



Great troll post, man.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton's run as Champion sees ratings go down of whichever (RAW or SD) show he is on.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> ^ That was the Orton/Christian feud the reason of the boost, Orton is today's Stone Cold.
> 
> The Nexus/Cena feud had potential to be greater than the nWo/WCW feud but it went downhill after Summerslam.


I don't think that's such a good comparison. Even if it was, i believe it's still a little early for that.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton is the modern day Billy Gunn.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Ortons prime:



Lady Killer gimmick ftw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Orton's run as Champion sees ratings go down of whichever (RAW or SD) show he is on.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Might I ask you what's going in TNA? I am quite curious on why Sting is like that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> >Smackdown
> >Entertaining
> Pick one.
> 
> I prefer Face Orton. And by face I mean when he would smile and crack jokes. Now I don't really see any charisma. I hate his viper anger management gimmick.



You mean you want Orton to be like Cena? Being completely different than Cena is why Orton is over.

He has been on fire since his comeback return in late 2008. His feud with Triple H was awesome until they faced each other at WM25, then the feud with Cena which produced good matches(Iron Man match, HITC match), then the feud with Rhodes and Dibiase, then the feud with Swagger which he put him over, the feuds with Sheamus and Barrett, then his awesome feud with Punk.



sarun uchiha said:


> I was particularly referring to Survivor Series match which was 3 months after Summerslam which drew poorly I think.
> 
> Survivor Series seems to be the only PPV in 2010 which showed an increase when compared to its compatriot in 2009 even though IMO 2010 was better than 2009. Probably slow economic growth, lack of top stars, over saturation of product and general disinterest might have contributed to poor 2010 PPV returns.
> 
> ...



Also Raw in 2009 sucked balls(See the Hornswaggle/Chavo feud, Worst feud ever)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

Sting went crazy because of Immortal and Hulk Hogan always screwing him over, so he turned into the Joker instead of being The Crow and does insane things now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Might I ask you what's going in TNA? I am quite curious on why Sting is like that.



Just watch this


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Also Raw in 2009 sucked balls(See the Hornswaggle/Chavo feud, Worst feud ever)


I tuned out of WWE in 2009 and only got back around January 2010/Royal Rumble.
Was excited to see Edge (fav wrestler) come back so I stuck around from there onwards.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sting went crazy because of Immortal and Hulk Hogan always screwing him over, so he turned into the Joker instead of being The Crow and does insane things now.


Sounds interesting.
How is Jeff doing? Hardy Jeff.


----------



## urca (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> He is the reason why the feud with Christian was entertaining, and also their **** stars matches. When you see Orton walking to the ring, the casual fans are like "Wow, that Orton guy looks cool", the old school fan would say "He reminds me of Stone Cold back in the old days".
> 
> In other words Orton just shows just amount of charisma when you see him walking to the ring, and his pose is awesome.


you're right,thats why christian didnt take any stunt at summer..oh wait..:amazed


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> According to Meltzer, Hardcore Justice did 7500 in buyrates, ouch.



thats what you get for having no hardcore matches, and a match disqualification in a ppv called hardcore justice.


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

No CM Punk option? How dare they?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Ortons prime:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Killer gimmick ftw.



I think the worst thing he ever did was tattoo his arms so much they look blue and grow a beard.  The guy is half way to looking like a deranged papa smurf


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think the worst thing he ever did was tattoo his arms so much they look blue and grow a beard.  The guy is half way to looking like a deranged papa smurf



He has a life outside of wrestling, can't blame him for getting tattoos of all things.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

He actually looks better with the tattoo sleeves. Before then, he had shitty tribal tats that just made him look kinda lame.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He has a life outside of wrestling, can't blame him for getting tattoos of all things.



I am not against tattoos as I have several I am just saying his look blue to me and it is kind of weird. seriously picture him with a chest piece that is bluish looking and switching his trunks to the full length and have them be red.  Now picture him gray like nash and presto papa smurf.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He actually looks better with the tattoo sleeves. Before then, he had shitty tribal tats that just made him look kinda lame.



Yeah the tribals were shitty like goldberg tattoo shitty. 


*edit This is how I see it


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

Tribal Tattoos are always horribad


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Now, see, given the line-up Monday, I would begrudgingly agree with you, except...
> 
> Truth/Morrison: 1,000,000 (arbitrary #) - 817,000 = *183,000*
> Miz: 183,000 + 225,000 = 408,000
> ...


It obviously means that the Divas are better wrestlers than Truth and Morrison.


----------



## urca (Aug 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> *edit This is how I see it



is that benoit in his 50's?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, fuck you for posting good shit when I can't rep you!

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It obviously means that the Divas are better wrestlers than Truth and Morrison.



Dammit, dude, I upset! Stop making me laugh!


----------



## Darc (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn, what happen to Morrison? I thought people were really getting behind him... or was it just cause he had a few awesome spots and shared his girl with errrrrrrbodyyyy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

Morrison's promo on RAW made Ric Flair's best work look like shit.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Morrison's promo on RAW made Ric Flair's best work look like shit.



his mic skills are so good that they would rather have him pre record it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

i promised shadow i wouldnt comment


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 18, 2011)

> Orton is today's Stone Cold.



Without the mic skills and likability


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Without the mic skills and likability




Couldn't they have scheduled Night of Champions 1 week early and give Hell in a Cell a 3 week interval rather than 2?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Dammit, dude, I upset! Stop making me laugh!






Legend said:


> i promised shadow i wouldnt comment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Without the mic skills and likability



You say that like it is a bad thing in today's wrestling.



sarun uchiha said:


> Couldn't they have scheduled Night of Champions 1 week early and give Hell in a Cell a 3 week interval rather than 2?



sense in my wrestling? Never


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

6 more days shadow


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

urca said:


> is that benoit in his 50's?



Oh My God you solved the case.  Orton is woman's bastard son and for revenge Orton killed her and her son.  Upon seeing this Benoit commited suicide.  This means Benoit is innocent


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh My God you solved the case.  Orton is woman's bastard son and for revenge Orton killed her and her son.  Upon seeing this Benoit commited suicide.  This means Benoit is innocent


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Without the mic skills and likability



I guess you didnt watch his good promos during the feud with Christian and how over Randy was at Summerslam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

wh...wh...what the fuck!?!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I guess you didnt watch his good promos during the feud with Christian and how over Randy was at Summerslam.



I was at Summerslam and Christian got more cheers than Randy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I would assume it went something like that


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I was at Summerslam and Christian got more cheers than Randy.



Not when Randy hit the RKO on the announce table


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade Barrett brought back his pimp coat on superstar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

why only superstars?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Not when Randy hit the RKO on the announce table



They were just impressed the table finally broke.



Why am I watching TNA tonight? Sting throwing himself on the ground...crowd cheering when he asks about hogan wrestling again....instead we get flair wanting to wrestle him?? ....WHYS THE CROWD CHEERING FOR THIS?!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the idea of never seeing sting again, bout damn time. fat chance that it'll happen though


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is Barrett even on superstars


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> why only superstars?



Naw, I was just saying this is the first time I saw him wearing it again since NXT. He probably will start wearing it on Smackdown too.

Watch it just for his counter Dudebuster DDT (Springboard tornado DDT) into Wasteland, it was pretty awesome. Probably better than Trouble in Paradise into Wasteland.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 18, 2011)

now d-von and steiner....age very slowly going down at least...


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

what the fuck scott beat devon in like a minute with a ring rope pin


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

that match, even though it was a tournament match really served no purpose other than furthering Joe's heel persona. I like it, Joe's not going to be a jobber for a while.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2011)

^ True that, I just want to see Austin Aries win this shit, or kid kash


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> They were just impressed the table finally broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I watching TNA tonight? Sting throwing himself on the ground...crowd cheering when he asks about hogan wrestling again....instead we get flair wanting to wrestle him?? ....WHYS THE CROWD CHEERING FOR THIS?!



Were they really cheering or its the piped noise TNA always does when the IZ is quiet 99% of times?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> ^ True that, I just want to see Austin Aries win this shit, or kid kash



I'm glad to see Zima Ion and Haskins got contracts, those two fought on par with aries during that ultimate x match.


----------



## urca (Aug 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh My God you solved the case. Orton is woman's bastard son and for revenge Orton killed her and her son. Upon seeing this Benoit commited suicide. This means Benoit is innocent


 me talkin to myself : "NO SHIT SHERLOCK!"
but seriously Benoit's picture flashed on my mind when i saw the red pants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett is the leader of Mexican America.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> 6 more days shadow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2011)

IT'S HERE! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

time to fucking spam  






"FUCK YO' RED SHIRT *brushed hair*"


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

i officially announce this, the GIF of the year.. 



any complaints?


----------



## Sarun (Aug 19, 2011)

Not quite sure.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm glad to see Zima Ion and Haskins got contracts, those two fought on par with aries during that ultimate x match.



Very true, I was also woundring about Low Ki, wounder why he didnt get signed or if he just turned them down


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 19, 2011)

> Kevin Nash will be at RAW this Monday and he is expected to be a regular character going forward. He will be doing a program with CM Punk which will culminate in the two meeting in the ring. This is supposed to give Punk a major name to work with that would put him over.
> 
> Nash did not get a big reaction coming out on RAW, and the general feeling backstage is that WWE needed to do a better job explaining to the current generation of fans who he was. This was originally not a concern because of the much bigger reaction Nash got at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> ...



oh boy            .


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 19, 2011)

>Kevin Nash
>major name

10 years ago yes.

Seriously, how much hair dye do you guys think hes used? And who else thinks he was chugging beers with hunter before his trip to the ring last monday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2011)

some crowds just suck... end of story..


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> some crowds just suck... end of story..



I agree, the wrestling crowd has enough oldies in it where Nash is still relevant, difference here was no theme music + major shock to see him.

I think him and Nash will put up a pretty good match, can't be worse then Big Show


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

hold up....WWE thinks Nash was acting to inside?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> I agree, the wrestling crowd has enough oldies in it where Nash is still relevant, difference here was no theme music + major shock to see him.
> 
> I think him and Nash will put up a pretty good match, can't be worse then Big Show


Show >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nash. Seriously.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fuck yo shirt, nicca.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nash. Seriously.



Agreed, and I've always been a Nash fan.

He'll still be fine tho. He did fine on monday, and I'm sure will be fine for the rest of this feud, assuming they dont drag it out to long.
Saying Nash was to "inside" seems a bit odd, considering everything Punk has been using in his promos this whole time tho.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2011)

Nash and Punk, in ring? Would that even put Punk over? I don't know. There are very few 'legends' these days that could actually do that. Nash is a generation to far. It'd have to either be Rocky, who has a program with Cena, or Stone Cold. In a few more years, you can add Shawn Michaels but he's retirement is still too fresh to have the impact that the WWE is looking for.

Of course, Stone Cold would have to win but put him in a program with Punk and Punk would have enough steam to do whatever the hell the E wants. Actually, they needed to do this with Miz, starting at the end of Tough Enough and culminating at Summerslam but whatever. The Miz isn't the point.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nash. Seriously.



No. Just... no.

And the best wrestling markets are New York, Chicago, Canada, the UK and Texas. Fact.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

Punk in a n angle with nash 

If only nash could use his Russian speza character from punisher.  Then we would have ourselves some fun.

I am just more surprised nash agreed to put anyone over especially with his reputation


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Put Philly in that best wrestling market list


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2011)

Yoooooooo, anyone got a link to TNA from last night? I wanna watch.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Loooks the Kings's Unfunny Fat Jokes are finally gonna stop




> Lisa Wright, who is the program director of the national non-profit organization Council for Unity, wrote a letter to the Be A Star Alliance questioning their affiliation with WWE after receiving an e-mail concerning the "fat jokes" being directed towards performer Vickie Guerrero on television. She asks how the anti-bullying organization's partnership with WWE fits their mission to show tolerance and respect since professional wrestling consists of name calling and threats culminating in violence.
> 
> Her statement reads: "I recently received an e-mail regarding your alliance with the WWE. The e-mail pointed out the "fat jokes" about Vickie Guerrero. Wrestling as I perceive it consists of name calling and threats culminating in violence to settle conflicts. How does this fit with your mission to `Show Tolerance and Respect?' Are you saying this behavior is alright for entertainment value? As an employee of a member organization listed on your website, your questionable judgment reflects poorly, not only on you, but on all the organizations listed there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> No. Just... no.


At this point in their careers you'd rather have Nash than Show? Interesting...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

The best markets are LA and San Diego when there's an immigrant on top.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Loooks the Kings's Unfunny Fat Jokes are finally gonna stop



About time, considering King looks fat compared to Vickie these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Even other people realize how ridiculous it is to diss DatVickie


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd tap Vickie


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> At this point in their careers you'd rather have Nash than Show? Interesting...



Oh... now? Ok. I thought you were referring to overall.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> oh boy            .



He didn't get a major pop because he had no entrance music. Imagine the fucking pop that would've come from them using the wolfpac theme. That theme alone would probably earn the best pop, tied with the diesel theme.



WWWYKI said:


> I'd tap Vickie



in the face with a steel chair


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

WolfPack Theme


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Loooks the Kings's Unfunny Fat Jokes are finally gonna stop


 great,now stop cole's Nerd jokes on daniel bryan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

CM Punk turned his back on the wolfpack and he wound up in a bodybag.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 19, 2011)

urca said:


> great,now stop cole's Nerd jokes on daniel bryan.



Agree I read a warning about mute the ADR vs DB match this week because Cole was bullying the fuck out of Bryan with his nerd jokes so much that ruined the match.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk turned his back on the wolfpack and he wound up in a bodybag.



truer words were never spoken. 

[YOUTUBE]V56GJlKRBuU[/YOUTUBE]

This is the first time the wolfpac theme was ever played, like two minutes into it they say this is the new wolfpack theme so lets listen. they should have shut the fuck up and listen from the beginning.


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Agree I read a warning about mute the ADR vs DB match this week because Cole was bullying the fuck out of Bryan with his nerd jokes so much that ruined the match.


 the position that the wwe is in makes them look like hypocrites which they are,i read something about Mcmahon bullying JR on this week's raw but i lost the link,anyone knows about that?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2011)

Just watched the beginning of SS, Miz's ddt thingy looked more epic cuz of kofi's rvd selling.  dunno how many he can pull that move on.  Man, adr's reactions.  I love the boom taunt by him.  Makes me hope that one day that can feud in the main event.  As I watched it end, all I could think was poor rey rey's knees.  Seamus v. Henry was really good.  The plants/crowd at the end was nice and Henry's got heel face down like del rio.

Laaaaate.  Isn't their a tna ppv sunday?


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Savage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't care how corny they seem now, but the Wolfpack was like the coolest shit in 1998.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't care how corny they seem now, but the Wolfpack was like the coolest shit in 1998.



Next to Austin.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> Next to Austin.



And Mick Foley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Austin wasn't nearly as cool as the Wolfpac theme song.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't care how corny they seem now, but the Wolfpack was like the coolest shit in 1998.



Nash luger and sting were the wolfpack for me, macho was never there, hennig was a traitor, konan was alright but never did anything of mention, hall of course was hall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Konan had that ridiculous 187 Wolfpac shirt that all the little Jimmys bought.


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

this is what i was talking about on my previous post:


> CM Punk never really got round to finishing that story about why Vince McMahon was a hypocrite for running an anti-bullying campaign that he was cutoff from finishing in  seven weeks ago. The perfect payoff would have been Punk publicly complaining about Vince's long term hazing of his former Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and lead television announcer Jim Ross. Ross was brought back as a full time announcer on the  to put over that WWE would be different under the benevolent Triple H's onscreen leadership than Mr. McMahon's dictatorship was, but behind the scenes nothing has changed. WWE management are still treating Ross like dirt.
> For those that were wondering why WWE's best announcer by far wasn't announcing at , it was because Vince McMahon decided to mess with Ross' head for what seems like the millionth time. , Ross was told that he was commentating all day until Vince pulled the rug out from underneath him at the very last second with the flimsy excuse being that Booker T had to replace him as otherwise there wouldn't be a Smackdown announcer on the show. By this point I think it's clear that Jim Ross expects to be treated as a walking doormat by WWE and doesn't mind as long as their cheques clear.
> At least he got to announce on Monday, but I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't let in on the fact that Vickie Guerrero was going to steal his trademark cowboy hat and Dolph Ziggler was going to destroy it at the end of the match between Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger. Even if he was, the mouthpiece of Vince McMahon, heel Michael Cole, made sure to rub it in that Good Ol' J.R.'s boy Jack Swagger, who he recruited into developmental from the University of Oklahoma, botched his Doctor Bomb finisher even though his opponent Alex Riley was to blame for sandbagging him. Just another day at the office for the downtrodden Ross.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _contains sadistic\gore-ish thoughts on Mcmahon_ 




man,i really hope Vince mcmahon gets his hands chopped starting by his fingers one after one until he has no hands,then one takes vince's eye off his head and then shove it on his throat,then cut his head.
i hate his stinking guts,i love the WWE but i hate Vince,that stupid SOB.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin wasn't nearly as cool as the Wolfpac theme song.



Austin was the coolest thing in wrestling ever. Period.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> Austin was the coolest thing in wrestling ever. Period.



WRONG



WRONG



WRONG


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Aug 19, 2011)

Ricardo for best manager ever.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh hey guys.  Wolfpac sucked.  Just saying


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Colt Cabana has been rehired by WWE.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolpac were awesome, begone little Jimny


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Oh hey guys.  Wolfpac sucked.  Just saying



Thats no way to talk about yo daddys lil Jimmy, they all had a hand in giving u genes, ask yo mom 

also 2 clean wins for Del Rio? nice


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2011)

Sin Cara made contact with Alberto?
What ever happened to keeping them apart hehe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Sin Cara made contact with Alberto?
> What ever happened to keeping them apart hehe.



WWE realizes that immigrants=RATINGS


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzUXLyq5S68&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

If it wasn't for Colt Cabana, Eric Young would be my favorite Comedy act in Pro-Wrestling right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2011)

Please what was Wolfpac other than self made insider pandering that further helped wcw to it's demise?  

I was around for the wars, and they were bad then.  I wish I could've known when to flip to wcw for midcard, but then that got corrupted.

tl:dr; Wolfpac is lame.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Colt Cabana has been rehired by WWE.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Sin Cara made contact with Alberto?
> What ever happened to keeping them apart hehe.



Meh hes just another chihuahua dog, can't wait del Rio broke his arm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2011)

urca said:


> great,now stop cole's Nerd jokes on daniel bryan.



but those are true  

people have no business watching wrasslin if they cant handle the troof


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfpac 

Waltman and Hall need to come and stand in nashs corner


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnEDjZNEIjw&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Aug 19, 2011)

ah, rimjob, i mean rima 

I finally got around to going to subway and getting the ovenroast chicken sandwich as the Miz instructed me to.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Aksana: Would you like to watch me with 20 men?

datAksanagangbang


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I finally got around to going to subway and getting the ovenroast chicken sandwich as the Miz instructed me to.



Worth it?




> Aksana: Would you like to watch me with 20 men?
> 
> datAksanagangbang



Kaitlyn, AJ and now Aksana. Man, those FCW divas...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Sin Cara made contact with Alberto?
> What ever happened to keeping them apart hehe.



I guess since he's put on a lil' muscle, Rio can't give him s--t no more


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio, our honorable champion, will defeat that chihuahua Sin Cara just like he struck down that arrogant nerd, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> but those are true
> 
> people have no business watching wrasslin if they cant handle the troof


yes they are ,in Cole's fantasy-land.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I guess since he's put on a lil' muscle, Rio can't give him s--t no more



huehuehue I forgot it wasn't actually Mistico! 
Big fail on my part =C


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder how Rio reacted when he caught wind of Cara's situation. I imagine he has that look on his face even as he sleeps, his smile must blind people when he's actually genuinely ecstatic about something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2011)

urca said:


> yes they are ,in Cole's fantasy-land.



oh no, DB is by every definition a nerd 

i just don't know if "not owning TV" is true or not..


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> oh no, DB is by every definition a nerd
> 
> i just don't know if "not owning TV" is true or not..


he addressed that in an interview,he says he's always busy,he has an extreme schedule so he has no time for TV,but he does play video games on the road with the other guys.
edit: speaking of bryan,i found two backstage promos for Bryan,the guy can actually cut some good promos


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alberto Del Rio, our honorable champion, will defeat that chihuahua Sin Cara just like he struck down *that arrogant nerd*, Daniel Bryan.



LOL dats awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2011)

urca said:


> he addressed that in an interview,he says he's always busy,he has an extreme schedule so he has no time for TV,but he does play video games on the road with the other guys.



yeah, nerd


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 20, 2011)

urca said:


> speaking of bryan,i found two backstage promos for Bryan,the guy can actually cut some good promos



I'm unsure as to why this is some sort of shocking revelation. Bryan has done a ton of good promos on WWE television.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> oh no, DB is by every definition a nerd
> 
> i just don't know if "not owning TV" is true or not..



Tell me what is so nerd about him?


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah, nerd


 
[YOUTUBE]Q39JXSxvggg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 20, 2011)

Being a nerd is part of the charm of Daniel Bryan's character. It's a good thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2011)

Cole just sounds so retarded when he tries to say Bryan is lame for taking girls out on dates.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2011)

Cole: "I bet he gets blowjobs while playing Mario Party! What a nerd! What a goof!"


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Being a nerd is part of the charm of Daniel Bryan's character. It's a good thing.


he's not a nerd.
the vegan thing started when he joined WWE,he only started being a vegan when he signed the contract with WWE.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cole just sounds so retarded when he tries to say Bryan is lame for taking girls out on dates.



Perhaps WWE is gonna give him the Big Bang Theory gimmick later.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 20, 2011)

SmackDown commentary is so bad that it's good. 

Cole was entertaining the first couple weeks, now he's just annoying and seems like he's trying too hard.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zHZAs4zH2xg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]U5yoRj-e6AU[/YOUTUBE]


Oh Cole.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 20, 2011)

urca said:


> he's not a nerd.



Uh, yes he is. Michael Cole has called him that constantly for the past year and a half with ZERO attempt from any other commentator to make a case otherwise, whether that be Booker T, Josh Matthews, Jerry Lawler or even Matt Striker. In fact, it's generally decided that Bryan being a "nerd" is a good thing by the babyface commentator. Not to mention the plethora of heels that have used it as ammo for their feuds, as well as the base that the entire Bryan/Bellas/Gail Kim storyline was based on about 6 months ago.

Unless you're talking about Bryan in real life, in which case I couldn't really care less.




> SmackDown commentary is so bad that it's good.
> 
> Cole was entertaining the first couple weeks, now he's just annoying and seems like he's trying too hard.



I actually think SD has a legit decent commentary team atm.

My only serious complaints right now are that Cole needs to tone-down the heel stuff a bit and Jerry Lawler. Honestly, Lawler adds nothing to WWE television these days and hasn't for about half a decade. WWE should have had him punch Cole in the face and let him ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Worth it?



The chicken sandwich wasn't bad, i don't usually get any dressings beyond oil and vinegar, so maybe it might've been better with the honey mustard they suggest goes on it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> The chicken sandwich wasn't bad, i don't usually get any dressings beyond oil and vinegar, so maybe it might've been better with the honey mustard they suggest goes on it.



I think I'm gonna get one too -w-


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 20, 2011)

What's so bad about being a nerd? 

Aren't we all nerds here?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 20, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> [YOUTUBE]zHZAs4zH2xg[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]U5yoRj-e6AU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Oh Cole.



Look at Orton's face after Cole messed up, he looked like "tell me he didn't just say that"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> SmackDown commentary is so bad that it's good.
> 
> Cole was entertaining the first couple weeks, now he's just annoying and seems like he's trying too hard.



And how many times has Booker used the n word  ?

Btw, that article about JR was frustrating.
I don't know if the writer is right. I think Vince has respect for JR.
But he's making the guys who are most likely to be around in the next 5 years
first priority


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

> Uh, yes he is. Michael Cole has called him that constantly for the past year and a half with ZERO attempt from any other commentator to make a case otherwise, whether that be Booker T, Josh Matthews, Jerry Lawler or even Matt Striker. In fact, it's generally decided that Bryan being a "nerd" is a good thing by the babyface commentator. Not to mention the plethora of heels that have used it as ammo for their feuds, as well as the base that the entire Bryan/Bellas/Gail Kim storyline was based on about 6 months ago.
> 
> Unless you're talking about Bryan in real life, in which case I couldn't really care less.


hold on just a minute,i dont give a rat's ass about the WWE commentary,none of them are that good except perhaps for JR and Matt Striker and Joey Styles(he doesnt do commentating anymore,sadly enough :\),Bryan denied what Cole said\still says about him in a lot of interviews,so why should i believe a hater?
but about the Nerd Gimmick,Bryan's started the underdog Gimmick when he won the money in the bank and showed us what efforts he made to reach the WWE,so it seems he dropped that gimmick off.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2011)

I too also got a roasted chicken breast sub from subway yesterday and with the awesome combo deal they had yesterday(buy a drink get a free bag of chips) it was a magical meal I wont soon forget pek


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2011)

That Randy Orton expression after Cole's Troll is probably one of the funniest things I've ever seen from WWE.


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got back from Subway & it's was pretty damn good, I think it could have been better without the Cucumber & Pickle =/ 
I dont even know why I got those D:


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 20, 2011)

urca said:


> hold on just a minute,i dont give a rat's ass about the WWE commentary,none of them are that good except perhaps for JR and Matt Striker and Joey Styles(he doesnt do commentating anymore,sadly enough :\),Bryan denied what Cole said\still says about him in a lot of interviews,so why should i believe a hater?
> but about the Nerd Gimmick,Bryan's started the underdog Gimmick when he won the money in the bank and showed us what efforts he made to reach the WWE,so it seems he dropped that gimmick off.



I'm sorry, Urca. I honestly have no idea if you're speaking in kayfabe terms or in real life. You're realise that Wrestling is a fake television show, right?


Anyway. The headlines in the Pro-Wrestling world today:



> TMZ.com passed along the following story.
> 
> MATT HARDY Arrested for DWI
> 
> ...



and...



> According to a new report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Rey Mysterio blew out his knee during his match with Alberto Del Rio for the WWE Championship on Raw this week in San Diego. Mysterio reportedly felt the knee tear during a baseball slide spot. We are told Mysterio was unable to walk at all backstage following the match, with many feeling he shouldn't have been wrestling in the first place. Mysterio stated on Twitter on Wednesday that he underwent an MRI and would make the results known soon. Prowrestling.net had reported earlier in the week that Mysterio would not have to undergo surgery. The belief is that he will be out of action for the next few months.




And in other news, the Sun came up.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

damn he's gone for a while


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

> I'm sorry, Urca. I honestly have no idea if you're speaking in kayfabe terms or in real life. You're realise that Wrestling is a fake television show, right?
> 
> 
> Anyway. The headlines in the Pro-Wrestling world today:


im speaking on both of them.
Kayfabe-wise,Bryan did drop the gimmick and started using the underdog gimmick since his interview with cole after money in the bank.
and in real-life,he gets interviewed and asked by the interviewers about cole calling him a nerd,he always denies it and see it interesting that some people believe that he's a nerd.


> -- Bryan noted some people inside and outside of WWE take Michael Cole's heel commentary seriously, despite Cole presented as a heel, and believe he is a nerd.
> 
> "The interesting thing is that even though people dislike Michael Cole, they buy into his whole thing that I am a nerd. Recently at a show, Pat Patterson came up to me, and I said something and Pat said, 'Oh what do you know about that? You’re just a nerd.' I said, 'Pat, you do realize that it’s just Cole saying that and I’m not really a nerd?'" Bryan then discussed his no-TV lifestyle and vegan diet that Cole typically harps on.


as for the headlines you posted,im interested in the Matt hardy thing.
the hardy boyz are really sinking deeper into all this drug-stuff,they really should go to rehab.:\.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

You would be on drugs too if you and your brother were wrestlers that were treated pretty bad most of their careers in the biggest wrestling company ever  even after leaving half of your body and your blood and sweat in that ring yet you're constantly treated like expendable mid-carders even after being in there for a decade.

I'd be snorting lines if i was Matt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2011)

Mysterio gone?

How many baby faces are there on RAW now?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> You would be on drugs too if you and your brother were wrestlers that were treated pretty bad most of their careers in the biggest wrestling company ever  even after leaving half of your body and your blood and sweat in that ring yet you're constantly treated like expendable mid-carders even after being in there for a decade.
> 
> I'd be snorting lines if i was Matt.


"Treated pretty bad"? The Hardys? Fuck that noise, they brought much of that shit on themselves.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Just got back from Subway & it's was pretty damn good, I think it could have been better without the Cucumber & Pickle =/
> I dont even know why I got those D:



yeah stay away from the cucumber and pickles, i never get a sandwich as it's suggested to be, lettuce spinach, and the oil and vinegar. that's all i need.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2011)

I also visited this week  my local Subway just for the lolz, and that place fits well The Miz.. the promos (pics of the sandwiches) are pretty good, but the food itself is just meh (like Miz wrestling skills).



Skill Hunter said:


> You would be on drugs too if you and your brother were wrestlers that were treated pretty bad most of their careers in the biggest wrestling company ever  even after leaving half of your body and your blood and sweat in that ring yet you're constantly treated like expendable mid-carders even after being in there for a decade.
> 
> I'd be snorting lines if i was Matt.



LOL Jeff actually become ME and you know he was like fuck this shit, my drugs are more important.

I cared about Matt until.. he exposed on youtube his personality the fucking guy is a douchebag, on WWE politics are important no wonder why he never become a ME.


----------



## Vox (Aug 20, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> You would be on drugs too if you and your brother were wrestlers that were treated pretty bad most of their careers in the biggest wrestling company ever  even after leaving half of your body and your blood and sweat in that ring yet you're constantly treated like expendable mid-carders even after being in there for a decade.
> 
> I'd be snorting lines if i was Matt.



Thats Matt. What the fuck is wrong with Jeff then? He was given every chance in the world yet he still has more drugs than a Chemist? The fuck, dude?

They're both ingrates. Both douchebags. Fuck them both. Besides, he was driving a Corvette. Life can't of been too bad for him, right?


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3uDVZuukiE[/YOUTUBE]

I don't even...


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2011)

^ My people disappoint me once again, smh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

matt changed wrestling alright


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2011)

Matt Hardy has now officially been released from TNA Wrestling. 



> TMZ.com passed along the following.
> 
> Matt Hardy -- OUT of TNA Following DWI Arrest
> 
> ...



Why the hell does Jeff still have a job?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Mysterio gone?
> 
> How many baby faces are there on RAW now?



The notable babyfaces on RAW that aren't injured off the top of my head:


- John Cena
- CM Punk
- Kofi Kingston
- Alex Riley
- Evan Bourne
- John Morrison.

Big Show & now Rey Mysterio are injured. Chris Masters has been released.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2011)

What y'all know bout dat majer lazer?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sad to hear about that, any news on the condition of the tree? 

Of the two i always thought Jeff was the better wrestler from the stunt/ high flying aspect, Matt was always just sort of along for the ride. during the last few months i've been watching TNA i haven't seen him do anything near as good as when he was in the wwe.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 21, 2011)

Bravo, Matt. Even when Jeff is better at being more dumber than you, you always manage to one up him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 21, 2011)

The only reason Jeff still has a job is because he sells merchandise despite sitting around snorting coke all day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Matt Hardy has now officially been released from TNA Wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell does Jeff still have a job?



where to now matt?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

obscurity


----------



## FearTear (Aug 21, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> Bravo, Matt. Even when Jeff is better at being more dumber than you, you always manage to one up him.



Matt is use to screw things up:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJL27oUb1gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Aug 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3uDVZuukiE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't even...



Still better than the Edge-Lita sex in ring.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 21, 2011)

Remember when Matt said he was gonna change Pro-Wrestling forever? 

So he is going to ROH or he will retire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> obscurity



too good for him


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 21, 2011)

Coming in DVD "The Rise and Fall of the Hardyz" by WWE.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Remember when Matt said he was gonna change Pro-Wrestling forever?
> 
> So he is going to ROH or he will retire.



and get his ass kicked by shelton benjamin,  i think he'll retire instead. Go to prison and do some lines with jeff.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Matt is use to screw things up:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJL27oUb1gY[/YOUTUBE]



2005: Good Business to bring back Matt.

2010: Better Business to release Matt.



> Originally Posted by perucho1990 View Post
> Remember when Matt said he was gonna change Pro-Wrestling forever?



Hardy Twitter:


> "While some of you may look at this as an ending -- I promise you, this is THE [expletive] BEGINNING FOR MATT HARDY! *Now I can create change!*"


----------



## Shadow (Aug 21, 2011)

He can't even change lanes properly without hitting a tree.

And he expects us to believe he can change Pro Wrestling?  Give me a Break.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 21, 2011)

From 2 days ago.



> *It's time for me to get back to a healthy, happy place*, the transformation his now started for me, for us-(New Chapter Will begin new)



here
Gotta love the irony.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2011)

Is anyone else using the cm punk persona for firefox?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching SmackDown right now, I miss the time where this was also a must watch show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, I thought you said it was a must watch show atm


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2011)

i like the idea of mark henry finally getting a title push. think they've waited forever to attempt it and i'm surprised he's been this patient.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

we still talking about matt? he's like so 24 hours ago


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2011)

Sup dick biscuits


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 21, 2011)

Rather disappointing. I used to be such a fan of Matt, sucks to watch when people with talent throw it all away for stuff that's so stupid...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2011)

Well that sucks
it's a lose lose situation

there goes another way for TNA to fill setas
and matt just seems to not have a grip
a little concerned about that guy


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2011)

I am convinced the hardy's are all bat-shit crazy.  I full expect there to be a youtube video of jeff taping matts ears up while he is riding in the car while matt drives into a tree named jushin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 21, 2011)

So Matt thinks he's the Obama of wrestling?

Well he promised change too and look how that turned out


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2011)

>Released from WWE
>Goes to TNA to be with his bro bro
>Released from TNA upon hearing about his arrest

yeswecan.jpg


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 21, 2011)

Just thought I would tell you guys im goin to the smackdown taping in Witchita the 30th. Its no Raw but at least i'll see Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2011)

Angle. DWI and perhaps stalking, gets title.

Matt. DWI gets sacked.

Jeff, Fucks up everything, gets suspended but has DVD deal coming out and halloween stuff coming out.

Seems like for TNA, messing up is bad.  But completely fucking up gives you big bucks and titles.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Angle. DWI and perhaps stalking, gets title.



Was this related or unrelated to his wife?  

Angle. Having to work with your ex-wife and the guy who stole her from him, understandable rage.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow not even TNA wants Matt.

This will probably lead to something more than just a drunk car accident into a tree.


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

> Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde, the original Sin Cara, returned to action at Saturday?s SmackDown live event in Tacoma, Washington.
> 
> Alvirde is eligible to resume performing since his thirty-day suspension for his first violation of WWE?s drug testing policy expired on Tuesday. He claimed in an interview that he did not know what he had tested positive for and that he had only gotten a routine injection for his injured knee in Mexico.
> 
> ...



I can already see it.
Booker T: OHHHHH WAIT A MINUTE...! Sin Cara looks like... like.... like he lost some weight. Maybe he he he tryna get some of that speed back. 

Or something like that.....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Was this related or unrelated to his wife?
> 
> Angle. Having to work with your ex-wife and the guy who stole her from him, understandable rage.


No, it was for the mess with Rhaka Khan when they had stopped dating.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Angle. DWI and perhaps stalking, gets title.
> 
> Matt. DWI gets sacked.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TNA co-founder Jerry Jarrett recently did an interview with PostandCourier.com and discussed TNA's current creative direction. 

?Until they make radical surgical changes in creative, and unless they get some people who comprehend the wrestling business, they are doomed to be the financial drain on Panda [Energy] that they are now and have been since inception. The core of their problems is the creative development of their product. They have to cut the cancer out.? 

Jarrett then referenced Vince Russo as the person he was talking about: 

?I would deserve the label ?stupid? if I had made the decision to hire Vince Russo. But I made the horrendous mistake of yielding to my son?s (Jeff) wishes. He obviously has qualities that I don?t recognize or understand. How can a person who has a 15-year history of failure still keep a job??


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2011)

It is sad because I LIKED TNA a few years back, it wasn't trying to be WWE and it was fun to watch.  They had their own style of ring, the X-Division was an awesome spectacle now it is mostly a sad shell of its former self and i can't bring myself to watch it.

Firstly WTF is up with Joker Sting, the whole Fire Matt incident is going to make them look worse since they have people who are constantly doing worse shit and getting rewarded for it.  

I am not going to go after TNA for signing up people who the WWE released or don't want.  These guys are professional wrestlers who need somewhere to work and if TNA didn't get them ROH would or some Mexican or Japanese fed would.

The hiring though of Russo is the worst thing ANYONE can do ever.  Look at his Resume

Chief writer of WWF during its worst time where next to no one was watching it and WCW was ruling pro wrestling.

Basically the guy that KILLED WcW (Everyone likes to say NWO/Bischoff did it but Russo did more than the rest of WCW put together)

Now he is killing TNA, making it WWE/WCW light.  His writing is making stupid stories and turning a viable alternative into a laughing stock of pro wrestling.  The guy if he loves the business needs to retire from writing and never show up at any show ever again not matter what fed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Chief writer of WWF during its worst time where next to no one was watching it and WCW was ruling pro wrestling.



He was head writer during one of the most creatively stimulating periods in WWF history.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2011)

Joker Sting is amazingly awesome. 

And TNA has now existed longer than ECW and will soon have been on tv longer than Monday Nitro. 

HOW???


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joker Sting is amazingly awesome.
> 
> And TNA has now existed longer than ECW and will soon have been on tv longer than Monday Nitro.
> 
> HOW???


God has a messed up sense of humor?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Ever heard of a UK wrestling podcast called Ministry of slam?  Kind of a big deal and apparently within 2 weeks Miz will be interviewed in part to pimp wwe 12


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> It is sad because I LIKED TNA a few years back, it wasn't trying to be WWE and it was fun to watch.  They had their own style of ring, the X-Division was an awesome spectacle now it is mostly a sad shell of its former self and i can't bring myself to watch it.
> 
> Firstly WTF is up with Joker Sting, the whole Fire Matt incident is going to make them look worse since they have people who are constantly doing worse shit and getting rewarded for it.
> 
> ...



Huh?

Cornette was the head writer when No one was watching WWF, and he almost kills it like SMW, Russo became head writer in 1997.

Jamie Kellner killed WCW, and also Hogan and his politics, hell, WCW was gonna go out of business even if Russo didnt come.

Not his fault most of the talent in TNA are indy material and overrated as hell, and also add the moronic fans(Impact Zone, Jim Cornette fans, ROH fans,etc) and aiming at people who dont care about Pro-Wrestling in 2011(18-49 demographic)


----------



## Ceria (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, it was for the mess with Rhaka Khan when they had stopped dating.



Fucking a! she's an upgrade from karen definitely plus jungle fever 

sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2011)

Rhaka Khan is insane. She basically refused to move out of Kurt Angle's house after they broke up and called the cops on him because he kept trying to get her to leave.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rhaka Khan is insane. She basically refused to move out of Kurt Angle's house after they broke up and called the cops on him because he kept trying to get her to leave.



Kurt just can't help but get caught up with crazy bitches it seems.


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I can already see it.
> Booker T: OHHHHH WAIT A MINUTE...! Sin Cara looks like... like.... like he lost some weight. Maybe he he he tryna get some of that speed back.
> 
> Or something like that.....


This post is Godlike 


Ceria said:


> Kurt just can't help but get caught up with crazy bitches it seems.



Karen could get it tho.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Aug 22, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> He was head writer during one of the most creatively stimulating periods in WWF history.



But that was when Vince McMahon had veto power over everything. For every good angle Russo came up with, McMahon shot down about 25 horrible ones.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Nem; Uh, I read you used to like tna and watching it now saddens you.  tl:dr but that I agree with.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 22, 2011)

Same, I used to love TNA, was really excited to see something different, kinda reminded me of when I first started watching WCW.

Now....its like watching an awful joke slowly unfolding..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shout out to the hometown newspaper


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

speaking of ridiculousness why hasnt tna tried to sign to worst tag team ever "PG-13"


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

anyone got a stream?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck, soon as Rio drops destiny....Cena picks it right back up.
these


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

Inb4 Triple Threat


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

What is Cena's problem with Del Rio??  FUcking Loser!!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Good good, so far so good.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 22, 2011)

man im starting to get sick of cm punk, he's like the new cena


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Alberto and his Density


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

This became a boring a promo with the awkward pauses


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

sigh...13 awesome minutes....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

"CEOO" must be some new management structure they never taught me at school


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

Predicting a double count out or double disqualification for the main event.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

Outside interference means DQ and nobody wins because no title is on the line.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Henry will show up and cause double count out.

And greetings fellow fans.


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

I fear CM Punk will get screwed =/


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

I predict Kevin nash comes out and jack-knife powerbombs cena causing punk to be dq'd thus setting up the Nash/punk match


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm already tired  with Cena and Punk promos, one of them needs to go full heel and of course Cena wouldn't do it and is too soon for Punk to turn.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

Jobber Morrison.....I mean John Morrison


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

....and not r truth?  Confuckingspiracy!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2011)

That Canadian crowd.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

you can do it Jomo


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Would be cool Stone Cold vs Punk vs Rock vs Cena Wrestlemania Main Event.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 22, 2011)

If Rio is the Undisputed Champ, what would the title be called if he hypothetically won the Heavyweight belt as well?


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

not bad so far


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, Jomo was looking REAL good before the break.  Here is wherehe is crushed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> If Rio is the Undisputed Champ, what would the title be called if he hypothetically won the Heavyweight belt as well?



Unified Ultimate Champion of Ultimate Destiny


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

If Ricardo does a dropkick this could be the match of the night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Yawn Morrison....


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> If Ricardo does a dropkick this could be the match of the night.



I so can see that happening


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope I am wrong, but I have to say.  I think WWE is telling their talent to go after Jomo's injury.  Like more than normal.  It never  looks good.  I just hope he is as flexible as they hype.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> If Rio is the Undisputed Champ, what would the title be called if he hypothetically won the Heavyweight belt as well?



El Ricardo Championship


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow getting rid of melina has actually made Jomo's matches better


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

Starship Fail.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Ricardo doesn't look very happy today.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wow getting rid of melina has actually made Jomo's matches better



to bad not his character.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2011)

'twas a decent match. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Shout out to the hometown newspaper



lol.



Ms. Jove said:


> He was head writer during one of the most creatively stimulating periods in WWF history.



He did have a filter though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wow, Jomo was looking REAL good before the break.  Here is wherehe is crushed.


I know


VastoLorDae said:


> Yawn Morrison....


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Agmaster said:


> I hope I am wrong, but I have to say.  I think WWE is telling their talent to go after Jomo's injury.  Like more than normal.  It never  looks good.  I just hope he is as flexible as they hype.


ive noticed that


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wow getting rid of melina has actually made Jomo's matches better


I KNOW


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I so can see that happening



Boo didn't happen! 

But well it was actually a good match from JoMo, made me remember when he put awesome ones on SD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

So I guess Beth/Nat just had one title shot and that angle was dropped huh?


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2011)

Del Rio has won his last 3 matches clean, I'm loving it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> Del Rio has won his last 3 matches clean, I'm loving it.



Vince is said to be high on Del Rio so he's not losing that belt anytime soon.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Hahaha Vicky gonna pimp Swagger.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 22, 2011)

Time to get in on this awesome thread. First thing i'd like to point out....Riley got a jobber entrance.


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince is said to be high on Del Rio so he's not losing that belt anytime soon.


Legit


Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Time to get in on this awesome thread. First thing i'd like to point out....Riley got a jobber entrance.



I noticed that too(cause I like his entrance music) but he got the win sooooo idk what to think LOL


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Time to get in on this awesome thread. First thing i'd like to point out....Riley got a jobber entrance.



And a jobber win. 

But well he isn't the focus of that angle but Swaga,Vicky and Dolph.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Time to get in on this awesome thread. First thing i'd like to point out....Riley got a jobber entrance.



That what you get when you use a bowl to do your haircut with


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

WHY DONT THEY PLAY NASH'S THEME!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

I think Nash shrunk a few inches


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WHY DONT THEY PLAY NASH'S THEME!



Because he doesn't work there .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2011)

CM Punk is the world's worst detective. Nash wanted to show him the text last week. lol


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

Dat "CM Punk vs Stone Cold" sign


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2011)

Punk's a fan of Chappelle's show.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy shit canada is actually cheering for punk


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2011)

Balls in a purse. Wow.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 22, 2011)

Punk was going whip Nash ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

Nash doesn't know how to throw punches anymore.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

man my stream is laggy

anybody got links?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

i JUST got off the phone.  lame


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NEW Tag Champs


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 22, 2011)

& with that David goes to FCW.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Kofi and Bourne champions? okay.. now release Otunga and Perfect Jr.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG WWE DVD WTF LOL


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL @ at the people in the Arena, Tag Team Championship will be more featured now?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> & with that David goes to FCW.



  .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

But they were building them up as the best tag team of all time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 22, 2011)

>They will set this tag team division on fire.

Yeah, all 3 teams.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Bourne finally wins a title, good for him I guess.

Probably will be the only one he gets to hold on to.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

Champagne parties for everyone.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Mc broski


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! IS THE CAR ACCIDENT REAL? I'M SO WORRIED!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2011)

Has Ryder ever said jabroski?


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 22, 2011)

Throat Caner is an assassin now.

And now the ultimate team is formed. Trumiz.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Miz + Truth!!!  It's ON!!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 22, 2011)

R truth greatest Promoer since Rock left lol, epic


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone want to propose a name for the Truth-Miz team?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 22, 2011)

R Truth and Miz for Tag Team Champions?

PEOPLE GOING GET GOT.


WTF?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

R Truth + Miz = Truly Awesome


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Awful promo, but I loved the Jimmy song!, make it the new Truth theme!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 22, 2011)

who you know can cut a promo and perform a rap concert at the same time ? Nobody but R fucking Truth LOL, The Rock vs R Truth Wrestlemania 28 ftw


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Anyone want to propose a name for the Truth-Miz team?



R Miz
Truthiz
Trumiz
Mizth
Awesome Truth
Rawsome
Truthsome


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome Truth


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 22, 2011)

New we wait for 11:03 PM for John Cena to win.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Rio is pimp!  Yelling "throw it back" at cena's shirt


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

Edmonton you rule for throwing that Cena shirt back just like Ricardo did.  AWESOME


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Supercena....activate.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Cena in a tribute to multimurderers everywhere


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 22, 2011)

>Crossface in Edmonton

Yeah that's a top notch idea.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 22, 2011)

Kevin Nash comebacks and John Cena wins.


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2011)

Called it...


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2011)

DIDN'T SEE THAT ONE COMING!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Audience: "Do it again!"


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Cena taking advantage with Nash interruption? lol.

I'm glad our Champion Alberto del Rio took revenge on Punk's name for  that cheap win of Cena.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Awesome Truth



Damn fucking straight, Truth and Miz, it's awesome. 

My reaction to the predictable finale, 

ah fuck not again. 

Why couldn't Del rio injure cena like he did to rey?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio is the best face this company has. 

He beats down the corporate stooge John Cena and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2011)

Punk wins after Cena gets screwed, clearly having his foot on the ropes. Fans: ""
Cena taking advantage of Nash's interruption, screwing Punk. Fans: "cheap "
Lovin' this.

Just got finished with Raw on the DVR. Man, Truth and Miz's promo was the highlight of the night for me. I already like Truth and Miz (to a lesser extent), but tonight is probably the most entertaining either of them has ever been. I hope this is a sign of the Tag Division getting rebuilt like it was reported it would. Also, LOL at Cena using the crossface tonight. Just... perfect


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2011)

Dat Rio grin . Someone needs to make that an emoticon.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Del rio is awesome

Punk: "they dont throw my shirts back"


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2011)

> There has been discussion within WWE lately about the company looking to see what cruiserweight or light heavyweight talents are out there and signing them to developmental deals
> 
> It hasn?t been confirmed yet that WWE will be doing a full-fledged revival of the cruiserweight division but they are interested in bringing talents who fit that bill. The idea is that cruiserweights will give guys like Evan Bourne or Sin Cara someone to work with and would add a quality of wrestling to WWE?s undercar
> 
> This goes back to Triple H and changes he is making as he slowly takes over day-to-day control of the company.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

FUUUUCK YEEEEEEAR


next hardcore?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> > There has been discussion within WWE lately about the company looking to see what cruiserweight or light heavyweight talents are out there and signing them to developmental deals
> >
> > It hasn?t been confirmed yet that WWE will be doing a full-fledged revival of the cruiserweight division but they are interested in bringing talents who fit that bill. The idea is that cruiserweights will give guys like Evan Bourne or Sin Cara someone to work with and would add a quality of wrestling to WWE?s undercar
> >
> > This goes back to Triple H and changes he is making as he slowly takes over day-to-day control of the company.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> next hardcore?



That's pushing it lol...


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

one can dream


----------



## urca (Aug 23, 2011)

i think they need to hire Jack Evans,the guy is friggin talented.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Del rio is awesome
> 
> Punk: "they dont throw my shirts back"




I love how Del Rio says "I am the *WWE *Champion" :rofl 

Punk is awesome


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2011)

Something that I find weird was that del Rio didn't use the armbar when he was beating Cena, wonder if Vince gonna have the balls to make Cena tap being this the only del Rio finisher.

How much people would mark at Cena tapping the fuck out of del Rio's armbar?



Holy shit! I'm going


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

*drags kyuui away to fc*


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2011)

Man, watched TNA from last week, shit was ight but damn, look at this vid and compare how Hogan and Flair looked together now compared to a few years ago. Father time raped Flair for real 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8e-BlbqdUk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn clean hardy, ric and hulk


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish Brock Lesnar would return to the WWE, He's the only man capable of stopping Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2011)

Del Rio, the most honorable champion in the history of the universe will make that fruity pebble tapout.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M6VL6u_uKQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8BxmScebiI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


FUCKING CALLED IT.


----------



## Vox (Aug 23, 2011)

That was actually a really good match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Pfft lesner beat pre super Cena. As if Brock can beat Ascended Super Cena.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> R Miz
> Truthiz
> Trumiz
> Mizth
> ...



Awesome Truth sounds good.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 23, 2011)

Why is Jerry Lawer always butthurt about the Canada crowds? Perhaps upset that Canada got better crowds than 80% of America?


Also, really happy that Bourne finally got his hands on a title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Isn't Kofi like a 3-4 time tag champion? He has the most mid teir titles out of all the mid tier wrestlers...


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2011)

Whos got a gif of the crowd throwing Cena his shirt back last night? That be tight


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2011)

I actually had a dream that Kingston, Bourne had a match that flatlined.

what is wrong with me


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

Brock Lesnar was a power ranger long before Cena.


F5 > FU


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 23, 2011)

So...did Miz and Truth just steal Ryder's gimmick about not having matches and prgrams on raw?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Isn't Kofi like a 3-4 time tag champion? He has the most mid teir titles out of all the mid tier wrestlers...



No he was just 1 time World Tag Team Champion (with CM Punk) before yesterday)


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 23, 2011)

Bourne won his first title belt, About time.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2011)

Darc said:


> Whos got a gif of the crowd throwing Cena his shirt back last night? That be tight



 I think it sucked though D:


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

That gif


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

WWE thinking about bringing back the Cruiserweight division back.





My take? Bring back the Light-Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2011)

Darc said:


> Whos got a gif of the crowd throwing Cena his shirt back last night? That be tight



I only found a youtube Video.

Best thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> WWE thinking about bringing back the Cruiserweight division back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is true I hope Bourne is finally treated better.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

light heavyweight


----------



## FearTear (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the best thing I have ever seen in my entire life :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Brock Lesnar was a power ranger long before Cena.
> 
> 
> F5 > FU



Ascended Super Cena>Brock



FearTear said:


> No he was just 1 time World Tag Team Champion (with CM Punk) before yesterday)



I thought Kofi was also a tag champ with Morrison too.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> This is the best thing I have ever seen in my entire life :rofl :rofl :rofl



I dunno I still think one night stand was better when he tried it a few times and everyone would throw it back at him.



FireHawk64 said:


> WWE thinking about bringing back the Cruiserweight division back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit i like the idea of bringin back Light-Heavyweight (For some reason I just think that name is better for WWE than Cruiserweight since Cruiserweight was more WCW).  Small guys and high flyers having some epic matches like in the peak of WcW Cruiserweight please


----------



## FearTear (Aug 23, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I dunno I still think one night stand was better when he tried it a few times and everyone would throw it back at him.



I find this funnier, don't know why.
Maybe because the "t-shirt thrower" is off-screen (which reminds me a running gag from _"Airplane!"_ )


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> This is the best thing I have ever seen in my entire life :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Ceria (Aug 23, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I will admit i like the idea of bringin back Light-Heavyweight (For some reason I just think that name is better for WWE than Cruiserweight since Cruiserweight was more WCW).  Small guys and high flyers having some epic matches like in the peak of WcW Cruiserweight please



The perfect division for Mysterio and sin cara to headline.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, but Mysterio's WAY above the light heavyweight division at this point of his career.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 23, 2011)

^ I agree sending Mysterio back to that division would be a big back step for him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2011)

As well, it'd probably have a negative impact on the Superstars in the division. I can see Sin Cara getting pushed like crazy; if a big star like Rey were to be floating around, who would really care about anyone else? They'd unintentionally bury the division.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

any smackdown spoilers for me to be disappointed in yet?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Bret Hart is the GM, Edge makes an appearance.

Those are obvious spoilers considering they are in Canada


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Bret Hart is the GM, Edge makes an appearance.
> 
> Those are obvious spoilers considering they are in Canada



I already hate it then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff Hardy is going back to work in TNA this week.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that's good. More money for his new family.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jeff Hardy is going back to work in TNA this week.



About time, he's been in that BFG promo for weeks now.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jeff Hardy is going back to work in TNA this week.



Sucks that he isn't in WWE anymore, I would pay to see him tap at ADR armbar.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2011)

If anyone was watching NXT there have been "mysterious" Japanese symbols against Tyson Kidd, it's a safe bet to say Yoshi Tatsu & there haven't been any speculation of WWE signing any Japanese wrestler.
I'm hoping for someone new though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sin Cara botches so bad they have to redo the entire match


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

Best Japanese Wrestler to come to WWE was Tajiri.  Dude was a bad dude to be able to be part of the Attitude Era.  Eddie Guerero Approves ORRA LEE R.I.P. Eddie!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hLaNPuKvls[/YOUTUBE]


Also weird that I haven't seen  Yoshi at all.  Did he get injured? I don't really watch NXT or Superstars.  But I do read the Superstar spoilers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Sucks that he isn't in WWE anymore, I would pay to see him tap at ADR armbar.



If he does not pass out from drugging first.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

You mean if he can get to the arena without his brother Matt crashing into a tree.  Then Pass a WWE Drug test.  Then Past a Physical onto which he starts to get an anxiety attack then takes Drugs 5 minutes before wrestling.  Then without him realizing it.........he is enjoying the arm bar by Del Rio


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> lol Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He lost too much muscle.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

According to the spoilers the first match was so bad they re-did the ENTIRE thing as the opening act of the main event LMAO


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

That spoiler confirms the real Sin Cara is back.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

Sin Cara being moved up so quickly is a lesson for all developmental talent that thinks they are ready to move up.  FCW is there for a reason.

Then again..........I look at last week at Jack Swagger botching his finisher against Riley for an entire minute LMAO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2011)

That wasn't Swagger's fault. That was Riley sandbagging him.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

i saw

sin cara#1

todd grisham is going to ESPN


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Sin Cara being moved up so quickly is a lesson for all developmental talent that thinks they are ready to move up.  FCW is there for a reason.
> 
> Then again..........I look at last week at Jack Swagger botching his finisher against Riley for an entire minute LMAO



It was Riley the guy wrestling skills are awful...Swagger may not be much charismatic but in the ring hes a beast.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2011)

Sin Cara is really making Triple H look bad to the execs right now.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> todd grisham is going to ESPN



From William Regal's Twitter:

"I would like to thank @todd_grisham for all his help get me through NXT.Best wishes for your new career at ESPN."


Can't say I'm overly happy or disappointed with this at all. Todd Grisham was what he was. Sucked in his earlier years, but eventually improved enough to get onto television. Even ignoring the fact that theirs a ton of younger and/or unproven commentators coming up at the moment though, I don't think he was a guy WWE ever had any long term plans for anyway. IMO, Grisham plain and simple didn't have the enthusiasm and ability to be a top announcer in the WWE. I think at the end of the day he was okay with that too.

Good luck at ESPN, Todd.


----------



## Ae (Aug 24, 2011)

It was clearly Slater's fault 
So how did they do that? The audience must have been confused, right?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Sin Cara is really making Triple H look bad to the execs right now.



Also Kharma


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 24, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Also Kharma



Not really, she was doing great, good reaction from crowd, vince seemed to love her, and she should be back some time next year. She just had some bad timing really.....


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It was clearly Slater's fault
> So how did they do that? The audience must have been confused, right?



SIN CARA botched the finished they had to re-do the finish alone in match 1.   So when they finished they went on the usual smackdown show.

THEN!!! before the main event started.  They had the Sin Cara vs Slater AGAIN about an hour after their original match.  Crowd was supposedly boggled but Kids loved Sin Cara re-entrance and re-match LOL.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> SIN CARA botched the finished they had to re-do the finish alone in match 1.   So when they finished they went on the usual smackdown show.
> 
> THEN!!! before the main event started.  They had the Sin Cara vs Slater AGAIN about an hour after their original match.  Crowd was supposedly boggled but Kids loved Sin Cara re-entrance and re-match LOL.



Good lord :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't know weather to laugh (cuz that is quite hilarious) or cry (cuz I really like MistiCara).

Can I do both?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Not really, she was doing great, good reaction from crowd, vince seemed to love her, and she should be back some time next year. She just had some bad timing really.....



When she cried in the ring, the crowd screamed "Bullshit", they really(casual + smarks) want to see a REAL women's division, not a division focused on Kelly,Bellas,Eve,etc.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

I was saying how unlucky HHH is, Sin Cara is a disgrace in and out of the ring and Kharma got pregnant.

Whats next HHH...your next contraction gonna be Chicken-Boo?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't blame Sin Cara...he's still getting used to all that muscle he put on.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

Matt Hardy rushed to hospital


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2011)

Matt Hardy fell down?

Well, now we know what caused that earthquake on the east coast, at least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2011)

RAW was too damn predictable for my tastes this week  



Shadow said:


> Best Japanese Wrestler to come to WWE was Tajiri.  Dude was a bad dude to be able to be part of the Attitude Era.  Eddie Guerero Approves ORRA LEE R.I.P. Eddie!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hLaNPuKvls[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Also weird that I haven't seen  Yoshi at all.  Did he get injured? I don't really watch NXT or Superstars.  But I do read the Superstar spoilers.



Tajifuckiri  




@smackdown spoilers :rofl


EDIT:

"Mark Henry comes out and he's upset. Henry wants the winner of Orton vs. Christian and wants his title shot. Sheamus appears and says he's going to do something his uncle did once – castrate a black bull."


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2011)

*shakes his head at matt hardy*


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

who had that you gonna get got sig?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

I watched about 2 seconds of that Matt Hardy video before stopping it.  The heavy breathing and dark setting makes me think he is masturbating in that video.

So can anybody tell me what happened instead?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> who had that you gonna get got sig?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

I found this interesting while reading on thejohnreport:



> Today I want to talk about two men who are currently feuding and are going to play a big part in each other?s careers over the next few months. I?m talking about John Cena and Alberto Del Rio. I have some random thoughts on both men that I want to share with you all. Some of it is about them as individuals and some of it is about them as it relates to one another and their storyline. With that said, let?s discuss John Cena first.
> 
> I have to admit that I used to be a John Cena hater. I saw no positive attributes to the guy. I thought he couldn?t wrestle and I often made fun of his ?(insert low number here) Moves of Doom.? I thought he was boring on the microphone once he went face and stopped rapping. I?ve been tired of his righteous character for a long time. I blamed him for the PG era that I loathed when it first started a few years ago. I hated the little kids in the audience chanting his name. I just plain hated the guy. A lot of it was irrational and borderline stupid, and I?ll be the first to admit that.
> 
> ...




The vids: [YOUTUBE]aMJ3ZSCEMbg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YrgL30jUmpY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess Cena was just poking fun at an interview Miz did and said he deserves to be WWE Champion and was asked if he is better than Cena and Punk.  He said yes. LOL It was on twitter.

Then Cena started saying that Miz works hard but he has a long long long long way to go before he reaches Super Cena and Rock Level.

Clearly jabs at each other.  Should I take it seriously? No because I don't care for both.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 25, 2011)

Cena with mid 90's Shawn Michaels ego



In other new it's Vince's birthday


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 25, 2011)

Belated birthday for the old man.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2011)

A young Daniel Bryan to the left.


----------



## Ae (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOQOEhitluM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2011)

The Miz wasn't a complete, over the top nob-jockey in that vid. 

Cool.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> I found this interesting while reading on thejohnreport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped reading by the 4th paragraph. If you only started thinking Cena was a good/great wrestler after the matches with Punk, then your opinion on wrestling is absolutely worthless to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2011)

I still don't think Cena is a great wrestler.  He was given the ball and ran with it, following the rules given to him perfectly.  So perfectly that by now we can't really tell how much current cena is made by him or by wwe.  Him actually interacting with a crowd and not just laughing things off now is really all that puts him on my map.  Now....I can boo him and not feel completely that he is manipulating.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2011)

Ric Flair is good with money.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I still don't think Cena is a great wrestler.  He was given the ball and ran with it, following the rules given to him perfectly.  So perfectly that by now we can't really tell how much current cena is made by him or by wwe.  Him actually interacting with a crowd and not just laughing things off now is really all that puts him on my map.  Now....I can boo him and not feel completely that he is manipulating.




Ooooooookay...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Stopped reading by the 4th paragraph. If you only started thinking Cena was a good/great wrestler after the matches with Punk, then your opinion on wrestling is absolutely worthless to me.



A little mean, but yeah, pretty much. It's like he's inferring Cena suddenly discovered good ring-work in a day 


I also find myself partially disagreeing with his thoughts on Rio. I don't think it's a matter of him being an afterthough, I think it's a matter of Rio character being kinda... well... bland. A few months after his debut, anyway. It's just that now that he's being put in the spotlight, thrown in the middle of a much more interesting story, it's starting to appear more glaring. 

I mean, it's not like E isn't _trying_ to make him seem like a legitimate opponent. Since his title win he's won all three of the matches he was in. 2 of them cleanly! (I think all three. I don't remember the DB match. Someone help me out). Currently, his title run looks more solid than Sheamus's first run, and Sheamus was supposed to be some Celtic monster.

Rio's just lacking something that causes me to neither love nor hate him, and that's why I think he _seems_ like an afterthought right now. Heck, Ricardo's more entertaining.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Vince.


----------



## Darc (Aug 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ric Flair is good with money.



This was a great and depressing read smh, that poor man.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2011)

Problem 1480?  I got more for you.

You know.....I now hope Nash and Punk headline a PPV.  Give Nash his payday, hell make the guy look strong.  Super strong.  Hulk vs HBK strong.
~~~~~~
So....is TNA actively trying to NOT be good as a TV wrestling show.  First off, I am not part of the business. I am a big fan of many aspects of TNA and normally if I don't like, I do what apoligist request and don't watch. But I did.

Let's run over what just happened. X division gauntlet match with no fight lasting 5 minutes, still hyping hogan flair and sting in such a wierd way, BM doesn't get to cut a promo when they lose their titles in a match hyped less than flair/hogan/sting, instead you have MA barely cut a promo before it.

Then their are the recent interviews which could be taken as sour grapes, but if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, then come on tna apologists. What more proof is needed? These are such basic issues that it seems like TNA is purposefully making the on TV product less and less bearable to watch. Is it incompetence, or on purpose? I can't tell.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard the BFG sales are doing good so far I wonder why.

The IZ is killing TNA.

One Example: I remember how Sarita had problems getting heat in the IZ when she was feuding with Velvet, yet she got heat from the NC crowd in the show when Sting beat Hardy for the strap.

Oh and Nash/Punk will suck, if Punk had problems carrying Show, what can you expect from Nash?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol at ric flair bankrupt from all that lier jet flying limousine riding.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel bad for Sin Cara. He was one of the most hyped people to join wwe, alongside people such as cm punk, colt cabana and Bryan. While i'm certain wwe will get colt under contract because he's so damn talented, and CM punk being the major name he is now, alongside Bryan who receives a lot of praise by everyone on the company, i start to think SC won't remain for long in the E doing these horrible matches.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

goddayum


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Problem 1480?  I got more for you.


You said he wasn't a good wrestler and then spiraled off into shit that had nothing to do with what I was talking about.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ric Flair is good with money.



So are you saying Flair never really had enough money to buy ownership in wwe and run a brand all his own


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, at least Sting is amusing me...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 25, 2011)

What the hell has Sting become?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 25, 2011)

I have no clue, but again, at least hes amusing.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking of TNA, Jeff Hardy's new custom title belt:





Note, it's for OMEGA, not TNA it seems. Still doesn't make it any less ugly.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 25, 2011)

What the hell's omega? and i thought jeff was going to be on impact this week? 

I stopped watching at the start of crimson v angle so i don't know if he happened to come out or not.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff Hardy will return on next weeks Impact but the episode is being taped tonight.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHHA Ziggler burying Alex Riley calling him out saying he needs to go to FCW and learn wrestling AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Ceria said:


> What the hell's omega? and i thought jeff was going to be on impact this week?
> 
> I stopped watching at the start of crimson v angle so i don't know if he happened to come out or not.



OMEGA: The Organization of Modern Extreme Grappling Arts.

It was an indy promo the Hardy's used to run back in the late 90's prior to them joining WWF. Just recently, Matt announced they were bringing back to the promotion while they were taking time off. This was before Matt's arrest, FYI.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2011)

Watched TNA, laughed pretty hard @ Hogan/Flair/Sting exchange, like after reading that thing on Flair and seeing him was just.... sad. He really should hang it up but looks like he's way too much in the hole to do so.

Crimson vs Angel was ight, looks like him and Joe will be going at it, welp :I


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG, that Flair/Sting/Hogan segment was awesome. 

Flair: "I was crazy when you were sucking your mother's tits! I'll kick your fucking ass!"

 ...he earns that $22,000/month.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to echo the love for the Flair/Sting/Hogan segment. That shit was AWESOME. Steiner yelling at Bully Ray for trying to get in shape and then chucking his bands down the hall had me in tears.

Of course, TNA had to go and ruin the vibe with that awful Styles/Daniels(dude, you're 40 fuckin' years old. STOP WEARING FUCKING EYESHADOW!) segment right after it.

That TNA Direct Auto commercial is hilariously bad, too. Why allow something that bush league-lookin' to be put on the air?Oh yeah, it's TNA. My bad.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHHA Ziggler burying Alex Riley calling him out saying he needs to go to FCW and learn wrestling AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA



Well, he's not lying is he? Riley is still very green on the ring but for some reason people(crowd) like him.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You said he wasn't a good wrestler and then spiraled off into shit that had nothing to do with what I was talking about.


Cena is a tool who could be easily replicated to either better or worse results.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Cena is a tool who could be easily replicated to either better or worse results.



Who knew it was so easy to replicate wrestlers that can carry CM Punk to five star matches? 

And apparently the Sin Cara that botched is still Hunico.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 26, 2011)

More importantly...wtf zack's dad, omg Stanford and Justin, OMG bro of the week.  Fuck this is a 5 star episode.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Cena is a tool who could be easily replicated to either better or worse results.


Vague, pointless answer is extremely vague and pointless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta love the huge John Morrison picture on Zack's dad's cake.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who knew it was so easy to replicate wrestlers that can *carry* CM Punk to five star matches?
> 
> And apparently the Sin Cara that botched is still Hunico.







But anyway, saying Cena could be replaced by anyone is being in full force denial.


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWrefggNW1g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2011)

For those who care, Cookie is gone from TNA.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2011)

That chick who was with Robbie E? Should of got rid of 'em both 

She could get it tho 



Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWrefggNW1g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Why did his dumb ass go there in the first place? smd


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, Robbie's Valet.

Eckos is a solid wrestler, but under a crappy gimmick, with Terry as his bodyguard he better have a different gimmick.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHHA Ziggler burying Alex Riley calling him out saying he needs to go to FCW and learn wrestling AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA



It would be so killer if Swagger was the one that said it  

And I think is the first time I saw William Regal in the year, the dude looks like fucking Harry Potter's Snape but blonde.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Ziggler would be way more over if he talked about porn and nerds dying in their parents' basement in his promos instead of his usual crap.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Mick might have made a bigger impact had he actually wrestled a match in tna. also chyna too, where the fuck did she go? i think she'd be a solid competitor to match up with Jackie and ODB


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Uh....Mick was TNA world champion.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2011)

I heard somewhere that Chyna became a porn star, ew.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah. According to wrestling websites apparently she stopped taking steroids, so now her body is more "woman-like".


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

> Former WWE stars Luke Gallows and Cliff "Domino" Compton were scheduled to tour and work cards in Nigeria this week.
> 
> Following a bombing of a United Nations building in Nigeria's capital city of Abuja that left at least 20 dead, the shows have been canceled.
> 
> Gallows and Compton are reportedly stranded in their hotel, and those in charge of the tour have basically disappeared.



Some Guy Comment: "Still beats working for TNA i guess."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Gallows banged Melina, so he has nothing to complain about.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I heard somewhere that Chyna became a porn star, ew.



I can't help but want to see a film with her in it 

Who gotta link?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Dos Caras Jr. vs Mistico never gonna happen.

*

In an update from my earlier story on Sin Cara, WWE sources are indicating that the original Sin Cara (Mistico) was sent home from the Calgary Smackdown taping after meeting with WWE officials. Mistico left the building before the tapings ended.

Going forward, sources claim that Hunico will exclusively portray the Sin Cara character, which WWE wants to maintain as its been very popular among kids and in merchandise sales.

Everyone I have spoken to expected the artist formerly known as Mistico to depart WWE, but nothing has been 100% confirmed on that front.*

This is why Vince>HHH

Vince did everything possible to have ADR a midcarder of Mexico and sculpt him in the character he know would work, ADR wanted to be the masked face luchadore Dos Caras Jr. when he joined and not pass for FCW, looks like Vince convinced him to stay almost a year on it.

At the other hand you have HHH who let the biggest prima dona of lucha on Mexico have his way, fucking disgrace for the biggest draw on Mexico, if this article is true.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow its official, Sin Cara: The doink of the PG era


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Sin Cara is WWE ripping off TNA's Suicide.

Expect Christopher Daniels to play the role of Sin Cara someday.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh....Mick was TNA world champion.



Well i didn't know that having only watched tna for a few months. I meant this time around.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Daniels was looking emo as shit last night, he needs to lose whatever look he's trying to accomplish, and either leave tna or get fully into fortune.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

Daniels needs to quit with that eyeliner shit.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

and i'm all for that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Looks like Dos Caras Jr. vs Mistico never gonna happen.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



just send him to FCW and bring him back as another masked wrestler to face the new cara..


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> just send him to FCW and bring him back as another masked wrestler to face the new cara..



If only they was that smart... They just don't like it the easy way =/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

He can be Hunico.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2011)

Foley was champ because of Jeff Jarrett, he thought that giving the belt to Mick would have the same result as in 1999, fail.

As for Mistico, yeah its sad what has happened to him, he is about to become the biggest bust in WWE history, he should've been used the same way Konnan was used in WCW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> If only they was that smart... They just don't like it the easy way =/



not sure if you're sarcastic 

anyways, in more lolworthy news..

_Q: Hey Tyler Black, Do you think you should cut your hair short so you don't look like look like WWE John Morrison?

A: Hey stupid question asker, no. I had long hair first. I had a beard first. And I can outwork him any day of the week._


i like this tyler black character already


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He can be Hunico.



LOL, but yes the gimmick is free now so why the heck not?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2011)

What's weird is that it was Hunico that botched the Slater match and wrestled both times.

I wonder what Mistico did to piss everyone off.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Well, he's not lying is he? Riley is still very green on the ring but for some reason people(crowd) like him.



Alex Riley is over because:


A). The Miz, being as good as he is, helped him get over.

B). His theme music is catchy and

C). Because well, he's a pretty charismatic guy.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2011)

So that really was his bald ass in the other picture, depressing :I


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> So that really was his bald ass in the other picture, depressing :I



He got a year, it'll grow back.
If I remembered correctly, his hair wasn't that long at his match with Kane at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He got a year, it'll grow back.
> If I remembered correctly, his hair wasn't that long at his match with Kane at Wrestlemania.



Maybe its a new gimmick

Under-water Taker


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Scuba diving's bad as fuck, been a while since i've done it


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

wade barrett, vs joe jobber, walks out and still wins the match.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Undertaker vs. Wade Barrett at Survivor Series in Madison Square Garden this year would be killer, IMO. It doesn't need to be anything huge like the match against Triple H at WrestleMania XXVII. Giving them a simple 10-15 minute match would finally clear up the Nexus attack on Taker at Bragging Rights last year, give Wade a decent rub and would remind everyone and (most importantly) build heat for what could very well likely be Taker's final match next year at WrestleMania XXVIII.

I know everyone thinks Taker can't even move after his match with Trips this year, but that was a 30 minute main-event match in front of 70,000 people. It seems pretty unfair to me that we make that comparison with every other match he could potentially have, IMO. I doubt a 10 minute match against an upper mid-card guy is really going to do any serious damage.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

You know, this just occurred to me, but this whole fake and real sin cara kind of reminds me of the plot of the movie pure country, where a fake Dusty masquerades as the original and continues the tour while the original leaves and finds himself and his passion for the music again. but unlike that movie, the fake here is better than the original.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Hunico doesn't have half the amount of charisma and presence that Mistico has.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

time will tell i guess, charisma and presence can only get you so far. in ring ability to do the stunts is probably more relevant to someone of the sin cara character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2011)

damn it, what happened to ya mark


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> damn it, what happened to ya mark



he's been diving, probably in the keys


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> time will tell i guess, charisma and presence can only get you so far. in ring ability to do the stunts is probably more relevant to someone of the sin cara character.



Well yeah, thats the problem. Mistico is in fact a HUGE draw in the Latino Market, but he has zero idea how to work in front of an American audience and he's so obviously nervous in front of a live crowd that it's mind-blowing. The difference between being given the time to improve in a fail-safe enviroment like FCW and having to improve in front of millions of fans is obviously pretty huge. Cara, depsite having tons of upside and charisma, shouldn't have been thrust onto live television like that. With that said, I don't know if they had much of a choice seeing as how huge he is over in Mexico. So, I don't know.

Hunico on the other hand has been working in FCW for about a year and a half now, so he's obviously much more comfortable and ready to be on the main-roster.

The main difference though is that while Hunico can have better matches, he just looks like some dude in a mask. Sin Cara has more charisma in his little finger than Hunico does in his whole body.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe mistico can give him a blood transfusion to get the charisma 

Yeah it sounds like he needed to work in FCW for a while, but what about the steroid use, are steroids legal in mexico?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Alex Riley is over because:
> 
> 
> A). The Miz, being as good as he is, helped him get over.
> ...




I guess the wrestling part doesn't matter.


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe it's just that I am a huge Cody Rhodes fan but that Cross Rhodes on Ted was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Maybe it's just that I am a huge Cody Rhodes fan but that Cross Rhodes on Ted was pretty awesome.



I am too, but i think its kind of time to lose the mask, he can still bag people but i think doing so without the mask would make them still look shamed. 

Strange how cody and Ted aren't in the same league as orton, while the three of them are multi-generation stars.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why does every Sheamus baby face promo start with "A Story"


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I guess the wrestling part doesn't matter.



As of right this second, no. It will eventually matter. How much he progresses in the ring and on the mic will dictate whether Alex Riley is the next Billy Gunn or Randy Orton.




> Maybe mistico can give him a blood transfusion to get the charisma
> 
> Yeah it sounds like he needed to work in FCW for a while, but what about the steroid use, are steroids legal in mexico



Wrestlers in Mexico use drugs like American wrestlers did in the 80's, apparently. It's most likely a case of Sin Cara not dropping his bad habits from Mexico.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah so that's maybe part of the reason why Ziggler is calling him out for not going to FCW.

edit: I mean Ziggler didn't seem joking in that video also.  I think he is irate that Riley moved up so quickly while he's been midcarding for years.  You can see why I mean Ziggler isn't exactly chopped liver.

I consider Alex Riley the Sin Cara of RAW.  He is surely over.  But you just cringe watching him in the ring sometimes.  Like botching a DDT and such.  I'm sure part of the reason they moved Riley away from the U.S. Championship is because they wanted a quality match and maybe Ziggles and Jack can give us better than Riley ever can for the moment.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Alex Riley was in FCW for about 3 years prior to being brought up for NXT and later RAW.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

And just like Dolph Ziggler says "HE was not trained there"

Also................what is exactly the plan with Miz and Truth.  I mean they are cutting great promos but who exactly are they going to feud against? Kofi and Bourne?  I would be happy if they interrupt the championship match and just start beating on Cena and Del Rio just to keep building heat.


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2011)

He was making a joke about FCW paid him to say that he was not trained there because prior to that he mention how A&F wants to paid the Jersey Shore's cast to not wear their clothes.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> And just like Dolph Ziggler says "HE was not trained there"



What are you talking about? Everyone that goes to FCW is trained there.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

Trained by Staff LOL

Al Snow: I didn't train him

Bil Demott: I didn't train him

The Rest of the trainers:  Nah chill don't say I trained you.

Just put trained by staff LMAO


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Riley....

When you make Otunga look like the Picasso of wrestling compared with you, something is wrong.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2011)

Shane Helms Arrested For DWI...
---
*Sin Cara's Update
*


> With the man who originally played the character Sin Cara (Mistico) recently being suspended for 30 days due to a violation of WWE’s Wellness policy, developmental wrestler Hunico has been portraying Sin Cara on WWE television.
> 
> Tuesday’s SmackDown taping from Calgary was the first show the man formerly known as Mistico was able to return from his suspension. Sin Cara wrestled Heath Slater on Tuesday night in a match that has been described by one fan in attendance as a “botch fest.” WWE was forced to re-shoot several parts of the match due to blown spots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Why does every Sheamus baby face promo start with "A Story"



Because dude can't cut a promo for shit. He's a lousy face. Should have made him a tweener instead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2011)

I knew Riley was destined for great things when he hit Percy Watson with his finisher during the NXT finale.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Shane Helms Arrested For DWI...



and all you got from that article was Shane Helms was arrested? LMAO +Rep


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> and all you got from that article was Shane Helms was arrested? LMAO +Rep



hehe
There wasn't anything else special about it.


> North Carolina?s WRAL.com is reporting that former WWE star Gregory Shane Helms was arrested earlier this week for a driving while impaired (DWI) arrest. Here is what it says on the website:
> 
> Name: Gregory Shane Helms
> Age: 37
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been enjoying Mark Henry's push these past few weeks.  I like his build as an angry monster, but I have been wondering how many times has Henry done this before.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2011)

He was doing it in '06 before he got injured and in '08-09 when he was on ECW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, I recall the '08-09 year.  He carried the moniker Silverback for some reason.  Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea, hes been pushed like this a few times in his career. Assuming hes not retiring in the next 4 or so years, I'd expect it happens again.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

yeh did noone else find silverback just a tad racist?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2011)

Well its not like it wasn't true. He does look like a silverback. I felt it was more like labeling him with a vicious and powerful animal and not just being "lolol you look like a ape because you're black!".


----------



## FearTear (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Aug 27, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> hehe
> There wasn't anything else special about it.



I guess shane was a little bit jealous of Irene and wanted to show that there was another hurricane worthy of news coverage. 

That promo smackdown showed last night where it showed Mark henry destroying everyone up until this point really did make him look like a gorilla. especially at the end where he was beating his arms on his chest and roaring.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 27, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Alex Riley is over because:
> 
> 
> A). The Miz, being as good as he is, helped him get over.
> ...



I agree on the first two, but not on the last one. He's got a generic persona of the typical american jock, he doesn't have anything unique or any trait special to him and his promos look too forced to me. But obviously, most of the crowd doesn't think this of him and that's why he gets some major pops, so just throwing my 2 cents.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm kind of confused as to how they're using A-ry in his post Miz related storylines. Seemed like he was going to start something with Dolph especially after that "I don't even know who you are" thing, and now Dolph's tied up with Swagger in a threesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



Undertaker's brother?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



I didn't see that

Tell me I didn't just see that.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 27, 2011)

the hell are you guys so freaked out about, never seen a guy in a wetsuit before?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Also................what is exactly the plan with Miz and Truth.  I mean they are cutting great promos but who exactly are they going to feud against? Kofi and Bourne?  I would be happy if they interrupt the championship match and just start beating on Cena and Del Rio just to keep building heat.




I wouldnt be surprised if they feud with Kofi and Evan, Miz/Truth has potential to be an awesome tag team like Miz/Morrison in late 2007/early 2009.

Remember the dirt sheet?

Bring it back, damnit.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 27, 2011)

I just hope for Kofi to have an improvement to his character from this feud. Except for his boom boom boom his character is flatter than a piece of paper


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2011)

Listening to that Mic Fo vid now.

And the pro wrestling report is getting it's own TV show now .


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



That's not the Undertaker.......That's ROBOCOP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



Lol, so he shaved his head.  He'll grow a portion of it back come Wrestlemania time.  Still, the man is still imposing with his size.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 27, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, so he shaved his head.  He'll grow a portion of it back come Wrestlemania time.  Still, the man is still imposing with his size.



If you've ever tried to put on a scuba mask with a lot of hair you'll understand why he shaved his head. whenever i go i always get my hair shaved real short. it can be a bitch if the mask strap gets tangled in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> If you've ever tried to put on a scuba mask with a lot of hair you'll understand why he shaved his head. whenever i go i always get my hair shaved real short. it can be a bitch if the mask strap gets tangled in it.



I understand the reason why he shaved his head, I was just making light of the fact that it's a bald Undertaker.  The man can do whatever he wants, it just it might be a bit weird for fans if he were to come back to the ring in that fashion.  His stringy hair has been a part of the Undertaker package, so if he were to come back with a very shorten hair, it might take the fans a while to get used to it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2011)

Wonder who Taker will fight at  Mania.
Nash? 

lol so the pro wrestling report i think is going to be the only running show on television talking about wrestling. but damn, how are they going to talk about all the things they previously did (inside the industry stuff)?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Wonder who Taker will fight at  Mania.
> Nash?



Undertaker & Kevin Nash had shitty matches together even when they were in their primes 15 years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Wonder who Taker will fight at  Mania.
> Nash?



Not to be mean, but the last time I saw Nash participate in a WWE match, the guy broke either his leg or ankle while trying to run across the ring after a tag to him was made.  I did not get into TNA much when he was there and I did not see any of his matchs during that time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzKji6EkJy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



Kane and Taker future pulling a Bellas move on us.


In serious:
Quite weird seeing him like this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 27, 2011)

Hoping for Sting Vs Undertaker.

Or Mick Foley vs Undertaker.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

can't believe nobody liked the Robocop reference.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Hoping for Sting Vs Undertaker.
> 
> Or Mick Foley vs Undertaker.



Why would anyone want to see these matches? All three of these guys are in terrible shape and no one would even know or care who Foley & Sting are. Not to mention what a waste it'd be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you serious?

No one would know who Foley or Sting are?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2011)

sting would still be big though.. they can put in 5-7 minute promos every week till wrestlemania  

hell, he can bring his Joker gimmick with him.. 



> Matt Hardy updated his Twitter account (@MattHardyBrand) with the following note:
> 
> "I thanks for all the love & support u people, my family, my friends. I am doing what I needed to do-Today is my 'rebirth' Sat 27th, 2011"



maybe if we ignore him, he will go away


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> No one would know who Foley or Sting are?



TNA is on a high rated network on Spike TV and still can't get people to watch their show even with those guys. If people know who Mick Foley & Sting are, they sure as hell don't care.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2011)

TNA is the highest rated show on Spike TV.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to be mean, but the last time I saw Nash participate in a WWE match, the guy broke either his leg or ankle while trying to run across the ring after a tag to him was made.  I did not get into TNA much when he was there and I did not see any of his matchs during that time.


Tore his quad, actually.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 27, 2011)

Taker probably won't even be at this Wrestlemania. Everything says he'll be at the one in 2013, probably his very last one and will probably either leave 20-0 or 19-1. Either putting over Cena or leaving with his streak intact.



PlacidSanity said:


> I understand the reason why he shaved his head, I was just making light of the fact that it's a bald Undertaker.  The man can do whatever he wants, it just it might be a bit weird for fans if he were to come back to the ring in that fashion.  His stringy hair has been a part of the Undertaker package, so if he were to come back with a very shorten hair, it might take the fans a while to get used to it.






Come again?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA is the highest rated show on Spike TV.



That only serves to prove how shitty Spike is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Taker probably won't even be at this Wrestlemania. Everything says he'll be at the one in 2013, probably his very last one and will probably either leave 20-0 or 19-1. Either putting over Cena or leaving with his streak intact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I have been corrected.  I forgot about his American Badass gig.  
A quick question, but could you please elaborate on what you mean he'll make his apperance for the 2013 Wrestlemania and skipping the 2012?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2011)

He's saying that 'Taker will skip the next WM to heal up and make WM 29 his last match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

biker taker wuz da shit.. he had his best mic-work in that era..


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> sting would still be big though.. they can put in 5-7 minute promos every week till wrestlemania
> 
> hell, he can bring his Joker gimmick with him..
> 
> ...



Well.. how many times the good Matt already said he gonna rebirth? fucking phoenix.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That only serves to prove how shitty Spike is.



First you say no one knows who Sting and Foley are and then you say Spike is highly rated and now you say they're shitty.

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 28, 2011)

TNA ARE shitty. TNA being the highest rated show on Spike speaks for how sucky the Spike Network is. They pull in the low 1's every week. That a noticeable amount to even SmackDown, let alone RAW...

And yeah, no one would really care if Foley & Sting returned, unless WWE did mass amounts of promos basicaly detailing their entire career prior to their return/debut like they did with Bret Hart.

What I'm saying isn't hard to grasp, in anyway shape or form.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2011)

Your saying 2 of the biggest names in WWF/WWE/WCW history are people no one would know or care about.

Even  bret didn't get a bunch of promos, there was announcements online that he was returning, maybe a few mentions, but not tons of promos that I remember. He didn't need them, people know who he is. Just like people know who sting and foley are, people who aren't even wrestling fans will probably at least recognize the names.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *TNA is on a high rated network on Spike TV *and still can't get people to watch their show even with those guys. If people know who Mick Foley & Sting are, they sure as hell don't care.





In Brightest Day! said:


> That only serves to prove how shitty Spike is.



Aren't you contradicting yourself here? You call Spike a High rated network but then call them shitty minutes later.  I think that's what Ghost is saying.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Hoping for Sting Vs Undertaker.
> 
> Or Mick Foley vs Undertaker.



LOL WUT?

Undertaker is an old school wrestler, would you rather have him fight MIZ at Mania?


Seriously Mick Foley vs Undertaker in a WWF style match.


----------



## Vox (Aug 28, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> LOL WUT?
> 
> Undertaker is an old school wrestler, would you rather have him fight MIZ at Mania?
> 
> ...



At least the Miz can move. And that'd give him a decent rub. Foley v Taker does nothing at all. You think that will draw any more buys for a card that already has Rocky v Cena?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 28, 2011)

You know, not to sound like a hater, because i understand that it's the storyline that sells but could Cole, Booker and Josh pay a bit more respect to the wrestlers matches? Bryan making awesome submission moves and no one saying anything about them let me kinda mad, even if this is nothing new 

Oh and Cody Rhodes was AMAZING. Teddy was pretty good on the ring.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in SmackDown at the moment.
He should make that Missile Dropkick a finisher to be honest.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Aren't you contradicting yourself here? You call Spike a High rated network but then call them shitty minutes later.  I think that's what Ghost is saying.



Meh, Spike does have some issues with distribution, but I don't think TNA's biggest problems are that. So I agree. 

Highest rating I remember TNA getting in the last two years is about 2.25 mill and that was around the beginning of the "Hogan, Bischoff" era. I've always believed there are roughly 1 million people who aren't tuning in. I think when they hit that threshold constantly, then they can complain about the network's limitations.

I agree with Paul Heyman though. Being on Spike sort of works for them for now because the product isn't great.



In Brightest Day! said:


> That only serves to prove how shitty Spike is.



lol I read an article that they are trying to rebrand themselves or something like dat. 



In Brightest Day! said:


> TNA ARE shitty. TNA being the highest rated show on Spike speaks for how sucky the Spike Network is. They pull in the low 1's every week. That a noticeable amount to even SmackDown, let alone RAW...
> 
> And yeah, no one would really care if Foley & Sting returned, unless WWE did mass amounts of promos basicaly detailing their entire career prior to their return/debut like they did with Bret Hart.
> 
> What I'm saying isn't hard to grasp, in anyway shape or form.



*nods*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2011)

Look, no one's arguing that TNA isn't shitty. Just try not to contradict yourself while you're affirming that they're shitty.

To say no one would know who Sting or Foley are is dumb. For one thing, Foley's been on WWE tv consistently for the last decade and even had his latest book plugged on RAW and Smackdown. 

Sting, meanwhile, has been one of the biggest names in wrestling for the last 20 years.

These are guys that don't need TNA to be highly rated or whatever to still be names in people's minds. 

That being said, neither would be a good Undertaker opponent at WM match-quality wise, imo.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 28, 2011)

Perhaps not now, but when sting was in his prime back in the nwo days i think a match between him and undertaker would've been interesting.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Perhaps not now, but when sting was in his prime back in the nwo days i think a match between him and undertaker would've been interesting.



I would say interesting doesn't cut it. It would be epic.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2011)

That would never have happened even if Sting was on WWE.

When Flair came to WWE when Hogan was there it never happened.

When Goldberg came to WWE when Austin was there it never happened.

All these Dream Matches that should have happened never did.  Even though it would have sold a lot of money.  Maybe because all those big names didn't want to be the loser of the Dream Match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2011)

I wouldn't have anyone other than Cena fight Taker at Mania. Taker should take 28 off and come back at 29 to face Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look, no one's arguing that TNA isn't shitty. Just try not to contradict yourself while you're affirming that they're shitty.
> 
> To say no one would know who Sting or Foley are is dumb. For one thing, Foley's been on WWE tv consistently for the last decade and even had his latest book plugged on RAW and Smackdown.
> 
> ...



Is this aimed at me? Lol I don't think Sting and Folely would have promotional problems at all in the E. I was agreeing with the idea that TNA isn't all that great right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> That would never have happened even if Sting was on WWE.
> 
> When Flair came to WWE when Hogan was there it never happened.
> 
> ...



This reminded me of something.  Back when Hogan/NWO were brought into the WWE, one of the top matches that was promoted during that Wrestlemania was Rock vs Hogan.  At that time I would have figured that Austin vs Hogan would have been the bigger draw.  Why was that match never realized?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

i think what *In Brightest Day!* is saying is that; they wont be known by the younger generation.. i get why would he say that, but i don't entirely agree..


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2011)

Younger generation didn't know who Bret was so i doubt they'd know who Sting and Foley are either.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Perhaps not now, but when sting was in his prime back in the nwo days i think a match between him and undertaker would've been interesting.


The "NWO days" was certainly not Sting in his prime.




Shadow said:


> When Flair came to WWE when Hogan was there it never happened.


Well, house shows, but that still doesn't excuse Vince for not running it on PPV at least once back then. 



> When Goldberg came to WWE when Austin was there it never happened.


By the time Goldberg showed up, Austin was essentially retired due to his neck and knees. Putting him in there with a sloppy bastard like Goldberg would've been stupid as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The "NWO days" was certainly not Sting in his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think even healthy austin wouldn't want to step with Goldberg


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 28, 2011)

Goldberg with dat spear that makes batista's spear look like a little pussy, both know well how to do it technically i should say


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Is this aimed at me? Lol I don't think Sting and Folely would have promotional problems at all in the E. I was agreeing with the idea that TNA isn't all that great right now.



No, it was aimed at Brightest, who was contradicting himself.



S.A.F said:


> Younger generation didn't know who Bret was so i doubt they'd know who Sting and Foley are either.



They wouldn't know who Foley is, even though he was in WWE as recently as 2 years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2011)

He was the announcer for Smackdown back in 08 or 09. His last appearance was when Edge put him through a table right before Summerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He was the announcer for Smackdown back in 08 or 09. His last appearance was when Edge put him through a table right before Summerslam.



(Facepalm)  That's right.  Geez my memory has been on the fritz come with this subject.  Was it the time that Foley tried to bring Edge back to his cavalier days as a person who to heavy risks?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah. Then Edge went crazy, got a ladder and put him through a table.

...then Undertaker sent Edge to Hell(literally) at Summerslam.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> (Facepalm)  That's right.  Geez my memory has been on the fritz come with this subject.  Was it the time that Foley tried to bring Edge back to his cavalier days as a person who to heavy risks?



Yeah but i doubt any of the younger generation remembers or cares about him unless they had a older person show them his crazy shit from the 90s.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 28, 2011)

Undertaker-Edge feud was one of my favs.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2011)

Just saw SD! "I don't hafta intimidate nobody!"
Dammit Henry.

I figured Orton out.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, my theory is promo wise wwe did a very tricky thing with how they  pushed him.  He's got the look mannerisms, and physicality down for the  most part.  Sure he's slowed down, but he's very fluid in motion, grant  him that.  

 Let's bypass evolution, legacy, even cena/orton because in all  actuality, i returned after that happened.  So for who he feuds with, it  is always good talkers.  They build the heat of the promo, get the  crowd interested, then orton does, not says _something_ (lol...rko)  to end the scene and take all the crowds focus.  Henry, Xtian, punk,  miz, barrett, seamus, edge, and yes, even wayne brady.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Vice (Aug 28, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> What i don't get though is the next PPV (because of Austin cheating) was called final 4 had Taker, vader, Brett and Austin for the title (HBK refusing to drop to brett) yet fake Diesel was still in there at the end.  Bad in your house title



It was called Final Four because everyone participating was illegally eliminated by Austin. Since Fake Diesel was legally thrown out by Bret, he wasn't eligible to participate.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mBqSid8L5M[/YOUTUBE]

pretty cool r.i.p


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 29, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Rep+
> 
> ​
> Wonder if a teen Ricardo Rodriguez was also there.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> This reminded me of something.  Back when Hogan/NWO were brought into the WWE, one of the top matches that was promoted during that Wrestlemania was Rock vs Hogan.  At that time I would have figured that Austin vs Hogan would have been the bigger draw.  Why was that match never realized?



Because Austin didn want to job to Hogan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Because Austin didn want to job to Hogan.



Yep. Austin had beef with certain people abusing their stroke in WCW when he was a midcarder trying to break out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Yep. Austin had beef with certain people abusing their stroke in WCW when he was a midcarder trying to break out.



I recall hearing about that.  Didn't he do a promo back at ECW mentioning that?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

WWE has consolidated rosters now?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

NWO theme for life bitches


----------



## Cooli (Aug 29, 2011)

Nash finally got theme music?


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2011)

NWO theme


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

New World Order Theme. Marked out


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Gonna admit....Nash sans a script is SO  much better.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk is acting retarded.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk is acting retarded.


Fucking this.  What is going on here?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

"The match everybody wants to see"

No, no Diesel! You're making generalizations that I don't think you can own up to!


----------



## Cooli (Aug 29, 2011)

Trip vs. Punk will it ever come?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Trip vs. Punk will it ever come?



Wrestlemania     .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

15 minutes just to make that match.  Honestly, I agree with Agmaster about Nash.  Punk made the promo fun at the last minutes of it though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

I dunno if the writers' intention is for me to want HHH to kick everyone's ass, but they're certainly stirring me towards that conclusion.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

There was still brand extension?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder how the championship titles situation will play out... Of course i'm referring to the WHC.

Then there's the Cruzeweight championship return rumor.


Smack Down on tuesday nights and live? 
Make it happen.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

Why is Orton being low-balled with a match with that loser ziggler? Hello, Del rio vs Orton. champion v champion, 

Ziggler is years from being even worthy of orton, he should be facing and lose to Cody Rhodes tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

They should unite the World Titles. The WHC isn't worth a dime at the moment.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

The raw whc isn't worth shit, they need an undisputed belt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2011)

they should make me champion.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 29, 2011)

Ziggles dominating Orton? Oh dear.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> they should make me champion.



if and only if you have the powers to keep Cena out of the title picture until 1 week from next wrestlemania. I don't care what you have to do, any and all means necessary.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

angle is PISSED @ that slam


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2011)

Ceria said:


> if and only if you have the powers to keep Cena out of the title picture until 1 week from next wrestlemania. I don't care what you have to do, any and all means necessary.



i will straddle his balls.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a pretty damn high impact match.

EDIT*
Correction. Was. That was a hilarious finish


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2011)

And Orton takes it. 

Good show by Ziggler though.
gotta be careful with dat knee tho


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

Ziggler is a great worker.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)

> NOC 2010: Punk vs Show, non-title match
> NOC 2011: Punk vs Nash, non-title match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, that was very entertaining.  Loved the finish.  Great work from both guys.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

lol Lucifer.  

Ziggles and that counter kick was sweet.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> > NOC 2010: Punk vs Show, non-title match
> > NOC 2011: Punk vs Nash, non-title match



Really should have gone down the triple threat route for the WWE championship


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2011)

wonder what's happening next

DUH DUH DUH DUUUUUUUM


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

C'mon, Cena. I love ya, but it's almost like you don't watch WWE with those words


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Hall of Pain!  I am sold!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been impressed with Henry's build these past couple of weeks.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

How about Hall of injury which i was hoping Cena would join, until christian came out.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

CHRISTIAN CALLING CENA OUT.


BITCHING? 

PG13?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Christian is absolutely right... wait....


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

CM Punk v Miz. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk in action vs AWESOME


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Y'know, I kinda hope this Shaemus/Henry feud keeps up. I'd seriously rather watch it than Henry & Orton


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol at the Christian/Henry interaction with Cena.  Interesting to see how a cooperative team of Cena and Sheamus will look like since in the past heel Sheamus would tend to screw out his partner back when he was champ during the NEXUS storyline.  Punk vs Miz is going to be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk's already in the ring??? what is he a jobber?

The henry/sheamus feud is interesting.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

Really? 




Really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol, how many of you are wishing for a Miz/Punk feud just to hear the promo's they could make on each other.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, the magic that would occur.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 29, 2011)

A miz Punk feud with the title involved would be epic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol on Cole still hung up on the Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

So is this Punk carrying Miz to a good match or are we gonna give the devil his due?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

*CM Punk hits shoulder on turnbuckle and falls out of ring*
Nelson: "HAA HAA"


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk is getting own, he better not turn into another Cena.

O & Orton vs Ziggler was good.


----------



## Casanova (Aug 29, 2011)

*A Miz vs CM Punk promo will be nice, But CM punk will get the better of the Miz in a promo IMO.*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Miz can not f--king sell a bulldog to save his damn life. I thought it was just an isolated incident with Cena, but he manages to literally flub it _every time_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Macho Man!!  Love the elbow.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 29, 2011)

Time for the botches.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

And time for me to rage silently.

Hearing Cole talk about Cara's rep given the current situation is like sliding rusty nails across my skin....


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Sin Cara gets his own light theme? wtf is this?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Heh, dude, where have you been


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol at the Sin Cara situation.

Anyway, how many of you are worried about the Nash/Punk feud.  Draw wise it might do well.  Match wise, well....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Hunico is so inferior.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol at Punk screaming wtf when Nash came out.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol at the Sin Cara situation.
> 
> Anyway, how many of you are worried about the Nash/Punk feud.  Draw wise it might do well.  Match wise, well....



Yeah, I think it's going to suck. Nash is getting up there in age.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

No fireworks for Kofi.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

The pyro guy hates black people

@Punk/Nash: Well, if current day Taker and H can put on a decent match, Nash and Punk can be at least watchable. Meh, but I'm an optimist.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol the fireworks didn't go off for Kofi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Air BOOM?

What a fucking retarded name that won't sell any tshirts.

Edit: And why the fuck does King keep burying people?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

King just loves hating on anyone. 

Wow Otunga botched that hit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch, King is verbally eating Otunga.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Air BOOM?
> 
> What a fucking retarded name that won't sell any tshirts.
> 
> Edit: And why the fuck does King keep burying people?



I know, right? 'Tunga and McGillicutty can do that perfectly well on their own. Give them, *some* credit, King


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Otunga vs King at WM 28.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

"YOU SUCK OTUNGA!"


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Otunga looked like he was about to kill King.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow, the start of the Otunga/King feud.  If they are serious of doing this, at least work on Otunga's mike skills.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

I like how the fan specifically taunted Otunga 
Cutty isn't even worth fan vitriol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

The beginning of the start of the genesis of McGuillicutty still has hope.


----------



## Casanova (Aug 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> The pyro guy hates black people


*I think he hates Undertaker more, he's tried to kill Taker twice.*
[YOUTUBE]jasGy_zUTfU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]-QDpOGE8dww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly never defends her belt...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Beth and Natalya painted up like hookers. :33


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 29, 2011)

PUT BETH & NATTIE IN THE RING WTF


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Y'know, this "kill all barbie dolls" angle looked promising... but with the way Natty and Beth are dressing these days, it's starting to almost look like E is trying to paint them as pathetic. I truly, truly hope I'm wrong.

EDIT*
Randy's getting a DVD?!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, Orton's getting a DVD release.  Cool, but it makes you wonder if they are going to mention that prank he pulled on a diva's handbag.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Orton's inspiring dvd tale of his struggle to not shit in divas handbags while going AWOL.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Wonder how deep they had to dig to find footage of Orton being upstanding


----------



## Vice (Aug 29, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Because Austin didn want to job to Hogan.



Also, Austin didn't trust Hogan not to injure him further.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)

That top 50 incidents DVD had Vince's fake death at 6 but obviously no mention of why he had to come clean.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Why does Hunter keep getting friggin' sent to jail?!


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

This movie is going straight to DVD.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 29, 2011)

HHH movie look good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That top 50 incidents DVD had Vince's fake death at 6 but obviously no mention of why he had to come clean.



Benoit suicide, thus the angle was dropped.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That top 50 incidents DVD had Vince's fake death at 6 but obviously no mention of why he had to come clean.



It was because some dude died wasn't it? Who was it agaaaaiinn...

*snap*

Eddie Guererro!

EDIT*
No, no Hawk. It was obviously Eddie. I'm not even sure who this Benoit guy is. I don't think WWE has a guy with that name in their record books.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Why does Hunter keep getting friggin' sent to jail?!



:rofl  

In all honesty, the only film that I thought Hunter was good in was Blade 3.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It was because some dude died wasn't it? Who was it agaaaaiinn...
> 
> *snap*
> 
> ...





Chris Benoit 

Eddie Guerrero died of heart failure.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That top 50 incidents DVD had Vince's fake death at 6 but obviously no mention of why he had to come clean.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Chris Benoit
> 
> Eddie Guerrero died of heart failure.



Sorry, man. That guy was probably a talented dude, but according to E, he's never worked there, and if WWE says he didn't exist, who the hell am I to argue?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Chris Benoit? Who the fuck is that? Really annoying seeing people keep acting like this dude existed.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

Who the fuck is Owen Hart?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Del Rio incoming.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

@FireHawk64: Not sure. But I remember somewhat recently one of the Harts getting pretty pissed at E when his name go brought up. Maybe an imaginary friend? 

BTW, that pic you linked is an obvious photoshop. Here's the real pic


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2011)

wtf why isn't this over yet?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk vs HHH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Triple H vs CM Punk? omg!!!


----------



## Cooli (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh shit! Trip vs Punk even sooner than I thought


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

They're pulling the HHH/Punk feud right now.  Wow, guess the company figure out how bad a Nash/Punk match might turn out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

The Punk match just got a bit more watchable. Thank all that is good!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

WWE noticed that lack of interest people had in a washed up big man. Took them a while.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2011)

It's about time they realized no one cares about a broken down turd like Diesel.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2011)

No ADR? awful RAW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Why put HHH against a waffle house cook that gets jobber intros?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Screw ADR's overrated ass. Where was Ricardo?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Screw ADR's overrated ass. Where was Ricardo?



This.

Dorito is boring as fuck.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

i turned off raw after cena pinned.  what i miss?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Inugami said:


> No ADR? awful RAW



Well, tommorrow he set to take on "Sin Cara" or whoever is wearing the mask at that time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2011)

Punk gon' get buried


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Hunico is fat and terrible. Bring back Mistico.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

Seriously. People give Misticara a lot of crap, but Hunicara's just as bad if not worse and he _*was*_ in the FCW. Maybe the mask is cursed


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Hunico doesn't botch enough to have WWE re-tape the entire match.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, tommorrow he set to take on "Sin Cara" or *whoever* is wearing the mask at that time.



LOL Sin Cara gonna be the Doink of this era  

Hope it happens, I find boring has heck wwe without my ration of overrated Mexican Doritos wrestling that make the typical IWC rage.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)

CM Punk is going to Pepsi Plunge HHH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Hunico doesn't botch enough to have WWE re-tape the entire match.



Umm...that WAS Hunico.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Umm...that WAS Hunico.



And tommorror he faces ADR, who will no doubt show the reason why he was given the championship belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Also...CM Punk fake vomiting was pretty terrible and embarrassing.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2011)

It was good for the first few seconds, but dear lord did he ham it up.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also...CM Punk fake vomiting was pretty terrible and embarrassing.



Made me remind when Family Guy( a show that I like) try too hard to be funny with something lame, not gonna lie I would marked if HHH would pedigree him in that moment.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Umm...that WAS Hunico.



Actually the match against Heath Slater was Mistico from what I read.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

so anything interesting happen on Yaaaaawwwwwwwn?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 29, 2011)

Im pumped for tommorow, im gonna be there 

Anyone for sign ideas?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Actually the match against Heath Slater was Mistico from what I read.



Mistico was sent home before the taping. It was Hunico both times.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Why did punk turn so corny?  I guess he had to adopt the cena formula experimentally.  

By the by, Ryder does show up.  And right now even.
While the missus was pregnant even.

Chuckle.  That's some kinda messed up.  Burying indeed.  I wonder what is a good way to complain about this.  I mean, I want them to know I did watch it, but I don't want to endorse ryder looking so pointless always.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> Im pumped for tommorow, im gonna be there
> 
> *Anyone for sign ideas?*



Bring back Doink the Clown!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

I missed RAW is it on YouTube yet or is there a replay I can watch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Nash owned the entire RAW by simply coming out to the nWo theme.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

CM Punk-Khali, and Cena-Barrett tomorrow. 

First he gets Torture Racked, and now he'll probably get the GTS, lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> CM Punk-Khali, and Cena-Barrett tomorrow.
> 
> First he gets Torture Racked, and now he'll probably get the GTS, lol.



Lol, how in the world is that suppose to happen.  Even if he kneels when he lands, Kali is still to big to make the GTS believable.  Mayby they are trying to preview what the Nash/Punk match may be like.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

It's Punk-HHH now though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2011)

I know, I was just thinking that the bookes might have booked this match to see how Punk would perform with a person of that size.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

Modern day nWo: ADL, HHH, Lauren, Show, Henry, Rhodes, Dibiase, RYDER, and Cole.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol I just saw Randy Orton RKO'ing Zack in a video.
Did this happen for real?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mistico was sent home before the taping. It was Hunico both times.



Strange, everything I've seen said it was Mistico that botched the matches, and was then sent home.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 30, 2011)

Where the ffff was Del Rio?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also...CM Punk fake vomiting was pretty terrible and embarrassing.



Think is was pretty cool, even if a bit over the top, which is not bad in my book.


Too bad trips is afraid of letting punk pepsi plunge his ass, because it would make his silly pedigree look like crap 

Well, and it's not healthy for your knees too.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2011)

Hah. This cracks me up no matter how many times I watch it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHUceBsaxgk[/YOUTUBE]


Colt Cabana is legit a very talented guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> Im pumped for tommorow, im gonna be there
> 
> Anyone for sign ideas?


Someting involving zackdown


----------



## God Movement (Aug 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Where the ffff was Del Rio?



In Mexico renewing his visa.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2011)

Punk/HHH at NOC, I can see Punk going over clean(he is friends with Trips), if Trips wins it will be thanks to Nash.

The match has potential to be a 5 stars match.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the best rants 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkJm1x6PaRY&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Hah. This cracks me up no matter how many times I watch it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHUceBsaxgk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Colt is main event material just like Punk and Bryan, i'm sure wwe will get him soon enough, they gotta do it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

I loved the 

CENA 
'NOUGH

sign yesterday lol.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2011)

Tired play on words is tired. About as bad as "Miz is Awful" at this point.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

^No complaining .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2011)

I love how no one mentioned how Cena buried Christian.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, this "kill all barbie dolls" angle looked promising... but with the way Natty and Beth are dressing these days, it's starting to almost look like E is trying to paint them as pathetic. I truly, truly hope I'm wrong.
> 
> EDIT*
> Randy's getting a DVD?!



Add also Kelly's match on last week's SD got "Same old bullshit" chant, the E needs to put the strap on Beth asap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

"Same old shit" is a stupid chant, since those same people cheer for other people's same old shit. Yeah...I'll show them! I'll boo Cena's Fistdrop...HOLY SHIT! BOOM DROP! MARKDAFUKOUT


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2011)

But this time they were right in chanting it on Kelly, The E have put Kelly it tons of divas matches lately, and she does the same shit in every match to the point that it has become predictable and boring....,her match with Beth @SS was good because Beth can carry anyone to a solid match, replace Kelly with a broom and it would be the same result..

Plus its so fcking stupid that Bella can beat Kelly but not Beth or Tamina...


----------



## Totitos (Aug 30, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I love how no one mentioned how Cena buried Christian.



What is this burial you speak of?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Christian was buried because he lost a match. DUH.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 30, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Kelly Kelly never defends her belt...



she never wears her belt also, I'm glad she got owned by twin magic. and there i was thinking i wish the bella's would do that and then they did it. 

I had hopes that Henry would put Cena out of our misery like big show and all the others he's put on the injured list. 

The best part of that night was nash coming out to the nwo theme, i think they dropped the ball by not doing this two weeks ago. 

And what the fuck is with this mgillicuddy horseshit his name should be Hennig. he should be the next generation of mr. perfect down to the finisher, they always say he's a multi-generation superstar but they never say who he's related to.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting pinned after receiving two finishers and one of them coming from someone who's kayfabe  stronger than Randy is burial? Okay.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> she never wears her belt also



Just like Randy Orton


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I love how no one mentioned how Cena buried Christian.



It was expected. 



> Because it's Cena.
> And especially because it's Christian.
> -- For those DVRing SmackDown!, you may want to check your settings. Most cable guides are titling it "Super Smackdown" instead of "WWE Smackdown."
> 
> -- WWE Chief Operating Officer Triple H announced on RAW that Superstars from SmackDown! will be joining Monday nights for the foreseeable future. The "new concept," as described by Michael Cole, will be known as RAW SuperShow. *According to a source, the initiative has several wrestlers worried about their futures since it means less television time for those not in the upper crust.*


----------



## Ceria (Aug 30, 2011)

that upper echelon stuff kind of worries me also, while the shows will be good with the stars that we know, seems like there will be less opportunities for the younger stars.


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2011)

The Raw of this week was kinda quite good. 


- Finally, seems the new storyline of Punk is moving on. 
- Ziggler vs Orton. Ziggler deserved to win. Another cliche win in the end. Lol RKO. 
- Miz vs Punk. Miz kinda pwned him. . 
- Nash powerbombed an exhausted and beaten up Punk. Oh wait. 
- No comment about the tag team fight. The outcome was obvious.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard so many fucks and bithches from that video I can't count them all.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea, that worries me a bit too, a lot of great wrestlers may never get any time now...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> The best part of that night was nash coming out to the nwo theme, i think they dropped the ball by not doing this two weeks ago.



Now he needs to be in WWE12. Not because of his wrestling but just so I can use the theme for my CAW (that is if they keep it)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

They said there were teasers for the return of the nWo before the show started last night. 

Nash w/ Miz and Truth as nWo, please.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

:|


The nWo have nothing to add to the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Their theme music.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a feeling this whole conspiracy thing might lead to a new nWo.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nash w/ Miz and Truth as nWo, please.


You have no idea how vehemently I disagree with this idea.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

You say he screws up...but then he legitimately breaks a steel chain with his bare hands.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

WHY DIDNT YOU DO THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE

do you guys know if Wade Barrett can really go go?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

DB vs Sin Cara now on Super Smackdown......YESSS


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Mistico still getting wins.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Surprising win. Beginning of a new feud?

lol does Booker T always say "dat boy" so much?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Sin Cara heel turn.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh shit! Sin Cara heel!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Fake Sin Cara angle still a go?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Leave it to Sin Cara to do nearly two near falls in two minutes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

D-Bryan just keeps on losing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Kofi and Bourne showing off that JoMo level promo skill.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Kofi has "complete trust in his partner." Excellent. .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fake Sin Cara angle still a go?



Doubt it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Mistico will come back as Hunico.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

Booker is the WWE's version of Mark Jackson.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 30, 2011)

Would a Diva tag title be too much?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

I think so : /.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

yeh, they may be working on it...but the roster isn't deep enough for a tag title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Pedigree this jabronie, HHH.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

"The new you sucks."

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

HHH is defending the little Jimmys right to love John Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Uh oh, a balls reference from Triple H.

this is serious.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Its like hhh is talking to me.  Oh man, i am honestly emotionally invested.  How WILL this turn out?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

This crowd is like 90% little Jimmy marks. They're on Hunter's side.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

HHH IS SHOOTING!

"Vince sells...I don't!"


----------



## Cooli (Aug 30, 2011)

TRIPPLE THREAT!?!?!?!?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

HERE COMES BIG SEXY

LOL TRIPLE H.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Aw, I hate HHH again! *cheers*  Nostalgia!  You burying friend!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

That skinny-fat wafflehouse cook got owned by the man with two good knees, Kevin Nash. 

/WWEuniversespin


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH IS SHOOTING!
> 
> "Vince sells...I don't!"



"You must spread blah blah, limitations" 

OT: I completely forgot SD came on today 
What's been happening so far besides this Punk/H promo and Hunico going heel? (speaking of which, how would that work. The guy can't speak, so how's he gonna get heat?)


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

FML my cable is cut and I can't find a livestream on the internet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

You should ask your friend Justin.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Khali is fighting with Sheamus.

DAT BIG ANGRY GRISLY BEAR


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

*Khali hasn't won a match in months

Booker: Khali is on fire right now!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh i disagree with creative on dat

i'd use khali as my next big show

lol at least Khali won


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Triple H keeps saying fat skinny ass in all his promos.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

lol what a brawl.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Sheamus got a haircut.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Triple H keeps saying fat skinny ass in all his promos.



Fine speech.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Triple H keeps saying fat skinny ass in all his promos.



I thought it was "Skinnyfat ass"


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

Telling you now, Inside out is going straight to DVD.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

In select theatres .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Triple H keeps saying fat skinny ass in all his promos.



Triple H and Kevin Nash doing a Billy and Chuck turn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

HHH doesn't even sell in the movies.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

HHH should get a new hair style... you know it's been long time.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Black ref running things in this match.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

Smackdown uses some shitty camera angles.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

Ofcourse the Black Ref is the one opening cage door. OFCOURSE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

This feud has become stale months ago. 

Glad this is their last match.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Glad this is their last match.


........


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

It better be.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol pump fake.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2011)

That was better than last nights main event.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)

They made sure the door was open this time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Mark Henry for WHC.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2011)

i really think this is orton's penance for that interview now


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> This feud has become stale months ago.
> 
> Glad this is their last match.



Y'know, I always think that as well, but then I see them wrestle. Those two definitely have a groove. But yeah, hopefully this is their last match, in a while anyway. It doesn't matter how good their matches are if the audience gets fed up with watching them.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They made sure the door was open this time.



I noticed that too


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They made sure the door was open this time.



they even opened it for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Cena beat up Ricardo. This dude is the biggest fucking heel ever.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

What happens next for Christian? 

Jump to Raw and joins TruthMiz?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvmKSuERht4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Matt Hardy suicide note


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrestlezone said:
			
		

> According to a new ProWrestling.net article, the reason for Triple H  replacing Kevin Nash in the match with CM Punk at the upcoming "Night Of  Champions" pay-per-view is because Nash has an undisclosed medical  issue that will prevent him from wrestling on the show.  	Because it was announced on Raw that Nash had finally signed a  long-term contract with WWE, undoubtedly it is expected that Nash will  not be sidelined long, and will eventually wrestle official matches.




el oh fucking el


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2011)

Missed ou on the majority of SmackDown but did manage to watch the Main Event.  It was awesome from start to finish.  Really did enjoy those fake out moments and really enjoyed the Henry domination at the end.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Whether or not this is a publicity stunt

Or he's actually thinking of killing himself

He's fucking stupid


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Whether or not this is a publicity stunt
> 
> Or he's actually thinking of killing himself
> 
> He's fucking stupid



Does it matter? His girlfriend or Jeff should be calling the police right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

More like punting Matt in the head


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

That could work.

This could also be his latest "New and Rejuvenated Matt Hardy" proclamation, but this is a bit too disturbing to joke about.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Matt Hardy seriously needs some help. Even if this is a joke, I would hope Jeff or his girlfriend would do something about this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvmKSuERht4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Matt Hardy suicide note



Get the man some help.  Even if this is some sort of joke, it's sad, it's sick, and it's a cry for help even if he doesn't mean it.


----------



## urca (Aug 30, 2011)

DB VS Cara was good,Cole fucked up everything..AGAIN
Michael cole said at commentary : Daniel Bryan only knows two Submission moves .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Beth Britt (Jeff's wife) tweeted:

"I guess you got what you wanted @MATTHARDYBRAND. Everyone is talking about you, again. But it's not in a good way."

On one hand, least this implies it was a fake, or what seems like a fake anyway.

On the other, Matt Hardy has earned his spot on the Pantheon of Biggest Assholes in Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting released from TNA will do that to you


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Remember back when fans considered Matt to be the sane one? At least compared to his brother anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting fired from TNA changes people

And not for the better


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 30, 2011)

For all I know, his next video will be him blaming the "Entity" over this.

Anyway, that's probably enough MATTHEW for one night. Moving on.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor guy his fatass keeps falling down.  He never really got up and over anywhere.

Although I'm sure this is some lame excuse for Matt Hardy to be like Goodbye Regular Matt Hardy and hello  NEW MATT.

Attention whoring on twitter is horrible enough but trying to work over the entire IWC is just SAD LOL


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

He's actually managed to fuck up more than his brother at this point.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 31, 2011)

urca said:


> DB VS Cara was good,Cole fucked up everything..AGAIN
> Michael cole said at commentary : Daniel Bryan only knows two Submission moves .



Did Cole really say that? Maybe he thought he was watching a randy orton match 

Honestly, this is getting stupid.


Edit: OK, why is Bryan losing every fucking match? I mean wth is going on E?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully they are not setting him up to lose his money in the bank match


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2011)

TNA needs somebody to keep it's talent in line lol. One of the knockouts called the other one a slut on family feud : /.

Yeah, Daniel Bryan kinda got buried last night. I think WWE assumes that they can always build him back up because of MiTB, so it doesn't matter having hiim lose a series of matches. Or perhaps that will set the stage for some sort of rebirth. *shrugs* They should start building him now; maybe they have another "overnight superstar" plan?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2011)

Still wondering why Sin Cara shitkicked him in the face

Ah, I see now


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> He's actually managed to fuck up more than his brother at this point.


Nah, I'd say they're about even at this point.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 31, 2011)

Being from kansas sucks, our crowd sucked 

But I did get on tv/some awesome pictures/my cm punk and Zack Ryder t-shirts!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

Tell your crowd to stop being such Little Jimmys. They were totally supporting HHH when he said half the crowd loves the shitty product WWE puts out


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 31, 2011)

There were so many little jimmys  I was cheering for Barrett and every head turned towards me. Plus I was the only man cheering for christian in the arena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

Kansas is where you go if you want John Cena to be cheered.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tell your crowd to stop being such Little Jimmys. They were totally supporting HHH when he said half the crowd loves the shitty product WWE puts out



They don't care about the product, little Jimmys only have eyes for Cena and Orton...and Sin Cara it seems


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kansas is where you go if you want John Cena to be cheered.



Where are the best heel towns? Chicago? Canada? Im moving there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicago, PA and New York are known to love heels.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2011)

LA isn't much better in terms of crowd reaction either in recent memory from what i remember seeing on TV although the house show i went to a few years ago was fucking loud and even Carlito was over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

LA crowd was hot as hell for Summerslam. Del Rio got an arena-wide chant.

Then again, LA loves immigrants.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 31, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hopefully they are not setting him up to lose his money in the bank match



I hope he's the exception to money in the bank, he's not marketable as a world heavyweight champion, he's got the in ring ability but not the look. The best i could see him as is light heavyweight champ or intercontinental but never as the world champ. 

Cole's a loser, Booker T's getting old, "oh i've seen this move" he says with every wrestler's prep for their finishers. 

As for matt, i guess that fake suicide was the only impact he had left in him. look up asshole in the dictionary and there he is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, screw that arrogant 2 move knowing nerd Daniel Bryan for putting on good matches. There's no way a short, charisma-less, midget-like, work-based wrestler can ever be world champion. We have never seen this ever happen and certainly not at WMXX


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2011)

So I miss this SD, but Sin Cara turned heel?, Vince you sly fox.

In Mexico is well know Mistico was replaced so Sin Cara would get a bunch of heat..best moment to turn him heel


----------



## Ceria (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, screw that arrogant 2 move knowing nerd Daniel Bryan for putting on good matches. There's no way a short, charisma-less, midget-like, work-based wrestler can ever be world champion. We have never seen this ever happen and certainly not at WMXX



putting on good matches  he's gotten his ass kicked repeatedly, the only good thing about him has been his usage of the surfboard submission move, i didn't think any of the younger stars knew that move. 

I look at him and his winning of the mitb as a wasted opportunity to propel wade barrett.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2011)

The same Wade Barrett that was squashed by John Cena last night? Yeah, there's a real star in the making.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 31, 2011)

Losing against the WWE champion and ex-WHC while pushing them to their limits is not  bad. I'll give you Cara and maybe Woi after he got annihilated by Cena last night.

There are like 7 months left to build him up strong for wrestlemania anyway.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> putting on good matches  he's gotten his ass kicked repeatedly, the only good thing about him has been his usage of the surfboard submission move, i didn't think any of the younger stars knew that move.
> 
> I look at him and his winning of the mitb as a wasted opportunity to propel wade barrett.



You really don't know much about Bryan for claiming he's not main event material.

What does losing matches have to do with good matches? You know the fights are scripted right? Or are you a little jimmy too


----------



## Ceria (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The same Wade Barrett that was squashed by John Cena last night? Yeah, there's a real star in the making.



While i wanted barrett to win last night, i realize that him doing so would've been viewed as improbable, unless the corre happened to reform and cheap shot the hell out of cena while the ref was knocked out. 

speaking of the corre, whatever happened to those rape charges brought up against slater? 

as far as i'm concerned brian's matches are the same as diva's matches, bathroom breaks.

I don't like him, i think he's a waste of time, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> While i wanted barrett to win last night, i realize that him doing so would've been viewed as improbable, unless the corre happened to reform and cheap shot the hell out of cena while the ref was knocked out.
> 
> speaking of the corre, whatever happened to those rape charges brought up against slater?
> 
> ...



[IWC Mode] BUT HE HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE A BETTER STAR THAN MACHO, AUSTIN, HOGAN,PIPPER,ETC AND WE WANT TO SEE THE THA STIFF 'RASTLING![/IWC Mode]


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, screw that arrogant 2 move knowing nerd Daniel Bryan for putting on good matches. There's no way a short, charisma-less, midget-like, work-based wrestler can ever be world champion. We have never seen this ever happen and certainly not at WMXX



That moment with Eddie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Sep 1, 2011)

Well done Zach Ryder.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 1, 2011)

Dat possible Jericho vs Austin vs Punk


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2011)

Austin vs. Punk - WrestleMania 28. Make it happen.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 1, 2011)

Punk is a big Austin fan and looks like Austin likes Punk as well so maybe we can dream, although it has to be something different than a regular match since Austin can't wrestle anymore.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

may have to go to NOC now especially with a punk vs hhh match on the card.  I think it is safe to say there wont be a clean victory in that match


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2011)

There are rumors that the E plans to turn Eve or Kelly heel, lol.

Source: Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

WWE turning Kelly Kelly heel has been in their suggestion box for awhile now

Not like EITHER of them would make decent heel material


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly doesn't need a heel turn. She needs a new job


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2011)

If Kelly turning heel means she stop fucking screaming during her matches, then Im going for it.

Wouldnt mind if its Eve turns heel, she is as over as Rob Conway.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

Would rather it be Eve if I had to choose, if for no other reason than to resolve that "you divas are all the same" thing she did after losing the belt. She'd already shown she was bitter about it, now with her being buddy buddy with Kelly, the current champion, having her turn on Kelly would only make sense in my book.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

Eve will turn heel, since Kelly Kelly is more beloved by the little Jimmys.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelly heel.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd rather ask them how many cocks they can fit in their mouth


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather ask them how many cocks they can fit in their mouth


I never understood a desire to have a girl able to fit more than one.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Would rather it be Eve if I had to choose, if for no other reason than to resolve that "you divas are all the same" thing she did after losing the belt. She'd already shown she was bitter about it, now with her being buddy buddy with Kelly, the current champion, having her turn on Kelly would only make sense in my book.



I've expected this from day one, unless they're going to form a divas tag division, i don't really see a point in specific diva's aligning themselves with others. especially one with the champion, betrayals almost expected.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Heel, face, tweener, whatever.  As long as they get Kelly Kelly a burger burger.  Bitch needs to eat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly vs Angelina Love in a burger on a pole match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

You know what, my dude!  All this diva talk is really giving me a migraine, bto!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

>TNA gifs


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I never understood a desire to have a girl able to fit more than one.



I know, right? Why would one imply that they want another dude's junk touching theirs in a confined and moist space? 

I mean, more power to ya if that's what you're into, but it kinda ruins the "chauvinistic asshat" vibe you're trying to give off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm assuming that some of you don't remember when Randy smashed Kelly Kelly in a radio interview awhile back


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2011)

Name 5 WWE employees that haven't slept with KELLEH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh....

1. JoMo (I'm not even sure he's a man)
2. HHH (There's no financial gain to doing so)
3. Kharma (Pregnancy)
4. Chris Benoit (Doesn't exist)
5. Sin Cara (He botched it)


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh....
> 
> 1. JoMo (I'm not even sure he's a man)
> 2. HHH (There's no financial gain to doing so)
> ...


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh....
> 
> 1. JoMo (I'm not even sure he's a man)
> 2. HHH (There's no financial gain to doing so)
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, the concept of turning Kelly heel sounds somewhat intesting but I sort of seeing her being Le Cool lite for some reason.  Eve, well, as long as she doesn't start wiffing moves I do not care if she is turned heel or not.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Reppable Gashir, but in all seriousness...I have this nagging that Jomo has banged like... at the very least 5 divas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

It doesn't count, because he imagined they were all Melina.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I know, right? Why would one imply that they want another dude's junk touching theirs in a confined and moist space?
> 
> I mean, more power to ya if that's what you're into, but it kinda ruins the "chauvinistic asshat" vibe you're trying to give off.



nothin better than feeling another dudes dick press against yours while a woman is giving you oral sex.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

Balls aren't touching.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh....
> 
> 1. JoMo (I'm not even sure he's a man)
> 2. HHH (There's no financial gain to doing so)
> ...



Always figured that Kharma wanted to eat her instead

Not that I see any difference


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uh....
> 
> 1. JoMo (I'm not even sure he's a man)
> 2. HHH (There's no financial gain to doing so)
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

I like how The Rock isn't on that list


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2011)

"I get more pie in a week than you do in a lifetime, babay."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Name 5 WWE employees that haven't slept with KELLEH.



 lets see 

1.) Pat Patterson- He only has eyes for JoMo

2.) Michael Cole - He only has eyes for The Miz

3.) Truth- He knows the truth kelleh has syphilis]

4.) Stephanie McMahon - Her dick has only one home Tripple H's ass

5.) Randy Orton - He was too busy shittiing in her luggage to even notice kelleh naked


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

Why does everyone think Kelly Kelly gets around?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 1, 2011)

So this is why we didn't have our overrated doritos wrestling taco lucha bell ration this week.



Miss ADR a lot, this last RAW and SD as been awful.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 1, 2011)

Zigler saying Bryan is the most underrated guy in the E.

I would give that title to Evan Bourne but yeah, good to know Ziggler has eyes on his face. And he and Bryan had awesome matches.

edit: Oh maybe was being sarcastic, lol.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Zigler saying Bryan is the most underrated guy in the E.
> 
> I would give that title to Evan Bourne but yeah, good to know Ziggler has eyes on his face. And he and Bryan had awesome matches.
> 
> edit: Oh maybe was being sarcastic, lol.



Everything he said, he feels the other way.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Forcing myself to watch TNA tonight.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Everything he said, he feels the other way.



for a heel like him to give a complement to bryan seems out of character and counterproductive. 

Joker sting is still jokering.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 1, 2011)

Fan page for the wrestling podcast I'm now apart of


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> for a heel like him to give a complement to bryan seems out of character and counterproductive.
> 
> Joker sting is still jokering.



He said Bryan was the most underrated so technically he's saying he's overrated, I wouldn't consider being called overrated a complement.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 1, 2011)

That fucking jerry lynn's bound and determined to prevent rvd from becoming champ. 

this is boring, got a new game so im gonna skip impact.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Crowd isn't much into it either : /.

just no reason to care about the storylines lol. 

and if angle is defending his title at bfg
why put him in match for the belt now?


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Chavo Guerrero, Sr. (a/k/a Chavo Classic) knocked WWE’s attempt to market Sin Cara. The former WWE Cruiserweight Champion wrote the following on Twitter (in Spanish): “Whoever hired Sin Cara does not know the Hispanic market.”
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday night on SuperSmackDown, Sin Cara (portrayed by WWE developmental wrestler Hunico) blasted Daniel Bryan with a kick to the head following his victory over the former ROH World Champion. This was done because creative was told that the original Sin Cara, Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde, is returning to feud with his imposter.




Who didn't see this coming... seriously.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, that's terrible.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

i would be happy about tna on the road, but its just going to be has been talent taking up majority of time and attention with young talent there for pissbreaks and to get the crowd hyped


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Based on what i'm seeing, you are absolutely right.

And old guys are in the main event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i would be happy about tna on the road, but its just going to be has been talent taking up majority of time and attention with young talent there for pissbreaks and to get the crowd hyped



Not TNA's fault that most of the young guys are from the most overrated company ever(ROH).


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Austin Aries is up. 

lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, the song is stupid, the gimmick a bit over the top, but I love Kendrick's new look.  Wizard of Odd IS cheesy, but I will get over itin this case because he has pants and I mark for wrestlers with pants.  Jesus sandles = +1 btw.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Soronsen is waking the crowd up. lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

Kid Kash looks nothing like how he did a few years ago.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2011)

Heard some nearly indistinct "TNA chants.

>Crowd goes crazy after Tower of Doom.

It took that much eh ?

Lol @ kendrick going mad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

lol@Agmaster being a fan of pants.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Fucking bullshit.  You SEE that megaplex, i don't know what to call it.  But no replay at all, how fast that match go.  Those guys put so much into it, and tna fucking covers them with bs.  SIgh...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Who didn't see this coming... seriously.



Wow... heh, I bet the botches'll... be so bad that, um, that the ring will... I mean putting two Sin Caras in one place would probably cause irreparable damage to...

Ah, who the hell am I kidding?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

What's going on Wrestling Matters? You guys seem upset.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

X division was amazing, and the didn't replay the guys almost killing themselves.  Aries and Sorenson should be pissed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2011)

Bischoff is the Producer, and well Im not surprised, he doesnt care about the X-division at all.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

The Screens move...


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

Is that Earl Hebner in the ring?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

According to Tazz, yes, yes it is. I think he's actually been working there for a while, now.

EDIT*
Dat Direct Auto insurance


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Robbie E and EY are sports entertainment, Rob Terry just got made a little famous for essentially looking vacant and confused.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

I like how he never answered the question


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone know if Santino's Car Accident was real or just part of a Storyline?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

Since I have no clue what car accident you speak of, I think it's real.

Also, just chiming in on nash/punk into hhh/punk.  It's total bs.  Nash is physically able to get in Punk's grill and get a couple of shots in, but as soon as a match is stated, he's suddenly 'unable to perform' that's just gross.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Name 5 WWE employees that haven't slept with KELLEH.



In Booker T voice:  That's my fave five right there boy.

1. JR (NO BBQ Sauce when it happened.  SAUCE IT!)
2. Matt Stryker (Swinged and Missed)
3. Anonymous Raw GM (Can't be found for comment)
4. WWE Catering Dept.  (They had too much on their plate)
5.  Ricardo (Estupido Conyo Sucio)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2011)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2011)

Emotional mutch?


----------



## Vice (Sep 2, 2011)

Man, Austin was so badass.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

FUUUUU, pipebombing twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude doesn't know his own strength


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vice said:


> Man, Austin was so badass.


Best Austin segment EVER.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

And that's the bottom line


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL SHE REALLY DELETED HER TWITTER!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> LOL SHE REALLY DELETED HER TWITTER!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


>



I highly doubt it


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> In Booker T voice:  That's my fave five right there boy.
> 
> 1. JR (NO BBQ Sauce when it happened.  SAUCE IT!)
> 2. Matt Stryker (Swinged and Missed)
> ...



1. Dolph ziggler (has a thing for older women with breath that smells like death took a dump in their mouth) 
2. Linda McMahon (wouldn't want vince to get any threesome ideas) 
3. Mark Henry (once had a baby with Mae Young, definite older woman lover)
4. Mae Young, (only goes for strong men, or the kind that can put her through a table) 
5. Fabulous Moolah (only sleeps with hall of famers) 

Thought of this earlier, "how many dicks does it take to get to the center of the wwe woman's champion? 1, 2, 3... the world may never know."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

A disembodied hand doesn't count as a baby


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I highly doubt it



I saw that, i think the only way it would work is if Cena turned and joined this group, Cena's superman, goody two shoes routine could make him appear similar to hulk prior to a certain bash at the beach. 

If Cena did this after losing to the rock then i think it would appear as a move of desperation perhaps. Cena, Miz and truth, the new NWO 

Did you guys know that the original nwo almost had sting in it as the face who turned?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> A disembodied hand doesn't count as a baby



 depends on what state your in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

tuttifruity.gif


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

The wwe 12 game roster looks pretty impressive, just wish they could add already formed NWO stable content, music/lighting and vid for black and white and wolfpac, shirts too. every game should have content for the major factions, evolution, DX etc, so you could make up a next generation of each specific faction.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 2, 2011)

Will there be a GM-type mode in WWE 12?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 2, 2011)

I almost had forgotten about this 
Thank you youtube recommended videos.

[YOUTUBE]ttXWOcCKyzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I saw that, i think the only way it would work is if Cena turned and joined this group, Cena's superman, goody two shoes routine could make him appear similar to hulk prior to a certain bash at the beach.


It wouldn't work. People need to get this out of their heads already. 



> Did you guys know that the original nwo almost had sting in it as the face who turned?


Yes.


----------



## Vice (Sep 2, 2011)

Wasn't the really big rumor at the time Bret Hart?


----------



## Cooli (Sep 2, 2011)

Is tonight a rerun?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

Vice said:


> Wasn't the really big rumor at the time Bret Hart?



Nope, sting hated the idea and shitted all over it. Hulk didn't want to, but supposedly the crowds were getting tired of his face persona and that's part of the reason he decided to do it. 

If sting had done it, the impact of sting as a face turning would never equate to what hogan did.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Is tonight a rerun?



yep. 

Did anyone happen to catch the styles vs daniels match? im surprised they'd waste that with tv, should've been bound for glory.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2011)

i saw a little bit..
was watching jersey shore lol.

tna got a 1.04 btw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2011)

datcollegefootball


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> The wwe 12 game roster looks pretty impressive


I would rather they have the roster as close to the WWE's roster as possible instead of all these legends because I would like to see guys like Curt Hawkins,Trent Barreta, ect. I mean they can keep guys like The Rock & Stone Cold but I honestly don't want to see Demolition, Arn Anderson, & the others on a new WWE game. Maybe they can make a game with the all the biggest names or a game with the biggest name of a certain era.



afgpride said:


> Will there be a GM-type mode in WWE 12?



I remembered they said it'll be implemented into the Universe Mode but it wont be completely like the previous one. So it might not be what you're hoping for.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I remembered they said it'll be implemented into the Universe Mode but it wont be completely like the previous one. So it might not be what you're hoping for.



At least it's something.  Thanks.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Best Austin segment EVER.



Forgot all about that. Surprised you'd ever find someone like Stone Cold doing that. Show's you how easy it is to get caught up in their characters lol. Never would i imagine the guy who did this promo,


----------



## Vice (Sep 3, 2011)

dat Austin


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Nope, sting hated the idea and shitted all over it. Hulk didn't want to, but supposedly the crowds were getting tired of his face persona and that's part of the reason he decided to do it.
> 
> If sting had done it, the impact of sting as a face turning would never equate to what hogan did.



Actually Hart was one of the many names put foward.  He was on that long Hiatus after losing the Iron Man match to Shawn and no one knew what his future was.

Hogan and Sting were 2 others but also Luger as well was put foward and Macho Man.  WcW basically had all the top faces put foward that were in WCW or they felt were unsigned.  Hell there are rumours that they even tried to get HBK out of his contract to be the 3rd man.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Forgot all about that. Surprised you'd ever find someone like Stone Cold doing that. Show's you how easy it is to get caught up in their characters lol. Never would i imagine the guy who did this promo,


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2011)

Because they got high?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Badass promo right there.
> When did WWE forget how to do good PPV promos?


PPV promos are one of their main strengths, actually.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2011)

Surprisingly, TNA can put together excellent promos. But sometimes they show the promos on the PPV itself .


----------



## Ceria (Sep 3, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Surprisingly, TNA can put together excellent promos. But sometimes they show the promos on the PPV itself .



Sometimes? they use promos religiously to fill time.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2011)

They can't make a Promo with one Steve Austin bashing  both HBK and Brett in less than 1 minute like that anymore though.


----------



## mow (Sep 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Forgot all about that. Surprised you'd ever find someone like Stone Cold doing that. Show's you how easy it is to get caught up in their characters lol. Never would i imagine the guy who did this promo,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh shit SAF that promo is the shit!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sometimes? they use promos religiously to fill time.



>talking about quality not quantity


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2011)

The match between Bret Hart and Steve Austin at WrestleMania 13 may be a more important match in Pro Wrestling history, but I always enjoyed the match those two had at Survivor Series 1996 far more.


Interview with Jeff Jarrett & Eric Young:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGkz6CiDqi0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Sep 3, 2011)

Fair point about WM13 . but Srsly tho, name a match in the past 5 years was as better promoted/angled/executed than Bret and Steve's match. Cause I'm honestly drawing blanks. 

The whole angle with Cena Vs Punk should've been carried on till WM, with Punk still not signing, Cena re-capturing the title, and Punk always poppin' to mess with him and mock him since he's not the real champ at all (with other wrestlers making the same statements) ending with Cena just going berserk mode at the slightest name drop of punk by, even stalking Punk and attacking him in his own home.

All this boiling to an Iron Man/Lumberjack match  between the two with the WWE locker room divided into two factions. That's how WWE should've carried this.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 3, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> >talking about quality not quantity



I never said anything of the sort. 

The only thing i like about Tna is that they have more of a real backstage, instead of just random shoot interviews or moments,


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2011)

>You responded to a post discussing TNA using packages to plug ppvs, not overall promos.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 4, 2011)

mow said:


> The whole angle with Cena Vs Punk should've been carried on till WM, with Punk still not signing, Cena re-capturing the title, and Punk always poppin' to mess with him and mock him since he's not the real champ at all (with other wrestlers making the same statements) ending with Cena just going berserk mode at the slightest name drop of punk by, even stalking Punk and attacking him in his own home.
> 
> All this boiling to an Iron Man/Lumberjack match  between the two with the WWE locker room divided into two factions. That's how WWE should've carried this.


Not feasible in this day and age at all.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2011)

Random, but, just got a PS3 and my psn name is ChaosGhost89

I got Madden 12 and Mortal Kombat if anyone wants to die


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iAvqROmqkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

What no Scott Steiner promo's for GOAT status 

I love his formula mumble mumble "person I'm facing" mumble mumble, oh shit mumble mumble expletive deleted, mumble mumble physique, mumble mumble kick your ass, mumble mumble expletive deleted, mumble expletive mumble mumble, big poppa pump is your hook-up holla if you hear me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2011)

Scott Steiner is the greatest of all-time promo man


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scott Steiner is the greatest of all-time promo man


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

watching that interview, EY got words in.  Good work.  JJ tried to weasel into his shots.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2011)

Can you guys recommend me some good matches to match (in the last ten years)? I'm *itching* to see one .


----------



## Ae (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh
My
God
...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKeI64oEyKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

that video is disturbingly fitting, for the general fan he is just too abrasive.  And he is too elitist to pander to rogues like scsa did.  Now if he were to end up doing something like becoming the corporate champ and basically doing a mockup of acting like cena, then it'd be amazing.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2011)

Kurt got arrested for DUI...AGAIN..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure what is up with Kurt. 

I wonder if he just needs to retire.

EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot how much this sucks for TNA going into BFG.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kurt should chill out on the DUI's before he crashes and ends up having to fight for his life with a broken freakin' neck.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Can you guys recommend me some good matches to match (in the last ten years)? I'm *itching* to see one .



I meant to say "to watch."

Searching youtube for top tna matches atm. 

*sigh*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> I meant to say "to watch."
> 
> Searching youtube for top tna matches atm.
> 
> *sigh*



Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels was a real great match.  1st match for the TV Title ROH.

Really great match.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Not sure what is up with Kurt.
> 
> I wonder if he just needs to retire.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot how much this sucks for TNA going into BFG.



He tapped to a fucking school teacher. The warrior was epic.


----------



## Darc (Sep 5, 2011)

Kurt gets arrested for a DUI after the TNA he's talking shit about Hardy being a fuck up, amazing. Welp, he's champ so he won't get fired.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 5, 2011)

loltna              .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe vs AJ.  Raven's 2 years to the title.  Xtian's TNA run.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 5, 2011)

Seth Rollins (Tyler Black from ROH) vs. Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley from Dragon Gate USA) in WWE's developmental company, Florida Championship Wrestling.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1AvsK_COpk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzInht7BwtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> ...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKeI64oEyKg[/YOUTUBE]



Would make a perfect song if the WWE ever decides to partner CM Punk and Cena.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

Sooooo..  Ricardo Rodriguez appearing on porn?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMNiZ46Vrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Can you guys recommend me some good matches to match (in the last ten years)? I'm *itching* to see one .



Beniot vs RVD Summerslam 2002
Undertaker vs Angle vs Rock Vengence 2002
Angle vs Mysterio Summerslam 2002
Edge/Mysterio vs Beniot/Angle No Mercy 2002
Edge/Eddie Summerslam 2002, Unforgiven 2002 and 2/3 falls match from Smackdown 2002


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Can you guys recommend me some good matches to match (in the last ten years)? I'm *itching* to see one .



WWE Armageddon 2000 6 man  Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2011)

Benoit/RVD was good? Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> ...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKeI64oEyKg[/YOUTUBE]


That is just simply an amazing mash-up.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 5, 2011)

Speaking of kick ass videos:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF6EdXNVzLc&amp;sns=tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

I am rather impresed how Kurt stays as ripped as he is for how often he gets ripped


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Speaking of kick ass videos:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF6EdXNVzLc&amp;sns=tw[/YOUTUBE]



Stop posting quality posts, I can't even rep you any more


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Benoit/RVD was good? Coulda fooled me.



you obviously don't know what a good match is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nah, I know what a good match is and that wasn't one.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nah, I know what a good match is and that wasn't one.



Obviously don't know what a good match is then.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Obviously don't know what a good match is then.


Not my fault you enjoy watching shitty spot-monkeys like RVD instead of guys who actually know how to wrestle.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

> -- WWE developmental wrestler Bo Rotundo was forced to vacate the Florida Heavyweight Championship last Thursday at the FCW Arena due to injury. Fellow FCW star Seth Rollins stated on his Formspring account that Rotundo suffered a lacerated kidney.





Lacerated kidney? FFF. Makes me feel bad.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 5, 2011)

30 mins till Raw. Hopefully it's better than last week's.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Lacerated kidney? FFF. Makes me feel bad.



If someone is hit with enough force the kidney can be either impaled on a floating rib, or actually torn from the arteries/veins going into the kidney


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

It's on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, i have this replay muted.  I already know whats going on.  IT happened so fast i dont have time to forget it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

They replayed "skinny fat ass"

Definitely not Trips best promo line


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Punk is different.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

wow...that bitch was loud


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Did someone just said "I think you suck"?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Not my fault you enjoy watching shitty spot-monkeys like RVD instead of guys who actually know how to wrestle.



You mean like guys who do the same moves over and over and over because that's how the crowd defines them? 

See RVD has that AND actually knows how to mix it up in the ring with different opponents UNLIKE the guys you consider to be GOOD wrestlers.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Super Shredder name drop!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah TMNT 2 reference I can die happy now


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Triple H will wrestle tonight.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2011)

"I made the WWE cool again."


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Nash is trolling *clap 5 times*


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL Nash... Cool? Exciting? ROFL.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 5, 2011)

IT WAS ME HUNTER, IT WAS ME ALONG


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Nash buried!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

I did not see that coming


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

"Goodluck in your future endeavors"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol at the Super Shredder remark.  Oh, Big Daddy K was just canned.  Interesting segment, but who was that in the crowd that was constantly screaming.  Jeez, that woman was loud.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2011)

B-But he made the WWE cool again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so confused.. where is this going? Nash out? >_>


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL Nash sending the text just because he wanted to make wrestling cool... WWE writers make Kubo look like fucking Picasso.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

He brought back the nwo music.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> "Goodluck in your future endeavors"



Line of the night calling it.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

It should've been stephanie, why wasn't she involved?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Dat entrance


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Air boom is the corniest tag team ever 

Where are the headbangers when you need them


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Khalis body is so weird.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Mahal doesn't know how to take a hit from Kofi.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol at Lawler still tearing into Otunga and Cutty.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone else think "airboom" sounds like the big shows code word for farting


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

ADR and Ricardo like bosses


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Khalis body is so weird.



looks like he has trouble walking... click...click...click

King keeps laying it into otunga, i like it that at least someone has the balls to say they fucking suck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am so confused.. where is this going? Nash out? >_>



They're probably "acting" again. For Nash to say all those things was just...wow.

Don't know about anyone else

But I would have allowed that tag team feud to continue for a couple weeks. To build both teams lol. Guess it's good that I am not a WWE creative writer.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

as a show of hands, how many people think nash is really, really out?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

WHERE IS OUR CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 5, 2011)

Nash is coming back.

He and some homosexual relationship going on with Laurenitis.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

*hands are not shown*


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought that Droid commercial was a movie


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

i thought it was a game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, can someone tell me what I just watch in the Diva's match?  Did Eve just botch two spots?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Alberto's got a solid point.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 5, 2011)

God I miss Drew.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

Making friends with old enemy's what great men is del Rio.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

SHow of hands who thinks inside out is getting an oscar or 2


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Inside out straight to DVD.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> SHow of hands who thinks inside out is getting an oscar or 2


 See those hands?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't even know Bruce Dern was still doing movies.

Definite Supporting Actor nom there.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Show of hands who thinks Drive is getting an Oscar or 2


 Dat Ryan Gosling


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Truth bout to shoot on Punk!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The truth has set me free

I saw a sneak preview of warrior last night, that movie was fucking epic. Kurt angle played a pretty good mma fighter. though i kind of wish tommy had knocked him the fuck out instead of his brother fighting him. but that wouldn't have been as exciting.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2011)

Really? Really!?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Laurenitis with laryngitis will be the new nWo Leader

Truth stole my line mother fucker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the Miz/Truth team up.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The awesome truth vs air boom i knew it the moment i saw the group form.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 5, 2011)

At this point, can we safely say Punk is now a tweener?


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

^yes  Change Monday  Punk


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

I like this new Miz and R Truth tag team.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

What did I miss


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> What did I miss



 EVERYTHING!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> What did I miss



Beth and Nattie rubbing their boobs on each other


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Beth and Nattie rubbing their boobs on each other



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

I do what I can


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

SUPERPLEX!!

Edit:   NICE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Time to bury.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Triple H better not ruin the night.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanna hurt you, bad. 

no DQ 

here comes nash


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

No DQ. 

Just leave the door open for Nash to be apart of this match.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

And here I was hoping it would be an Iron Man match.

 
Assassin


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

It's confirmed CM Punk loses at NOC


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Ass assin 

Looks like trips is done as the Coo


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

LMAO SHOCKER. DA DRAMAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

CM PUNK new WWE CEO

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Will lol if Punk wins this.  Aint happening though.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It's confirmed CM Punk loses at NOC



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Who the hell were those guys next to wade barrett?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

So accelerated mcmahon vs austin, "mcmahon fired"storyline, or guaranteed HHH victory


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Hawkins, Reks, & McIntyre on TV?  DUNDUNDUN


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

CM Punk is indeed god. In less than a couple of months he goes from end of contract to CEO of WWE just like that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

The Kilq wins at NOC.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

Was that T-Reks?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

WWE is buying G4.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

wwe channel. had better be on basic cable.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you imagine what CM Punk would do if he was CEO?

The trolling prospects are daunting, yet awesome.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

didn't know they were still rolling with the wwe network proposal.

talk about putting all the eggs in one basket.

i hope it doesn't end up like OWN...

>tag champs lose belts
>end up in program with jerry lawler 
>new tag team springs up
>challenges champions and gets match accepted.
>LOL.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLBkLViwtLE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> didn't know they were still rolling with the wwe network proposal.
> 
> talk about putting all the eggs in one basket.
> 
> i hope it doesn't end up like OWN...



Yeah except Oprah has like way more money than Vince

Ryder on raw with King the apocalypse is coming run for your lives


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol at the chair separating Cole from JR.



This Cole never changes


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

zack ryder push?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

OH MY GOD

OH MY GOD


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanna be the broski of the week


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

kaboom goes wf


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm crying manly tears right now watching this Promo.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

that Zack Ryder promo was awesome.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

ryder push = profit


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

And he fuckin won!!!! My sweet dick it's magic


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol at Zach 

And WTF at Cole calling us all Goofy


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Del rio stirring up shit. i like it.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

I think Zach deserves a US championship match after this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Zack Ryder


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Ricardo looks good with the gold on his shoulders.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I think Zach deserves a US championship match after this.



why isn't he wearing the internet title? im confused.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

ADR and Ricardo are banging the Bellas in this damn moment.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

I am going to NOC and if the Internet championship isn't defended I want a refund


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Because the Internet Championship is too good to be shown in Raw.

If he brought it with him, Hornswoggle would probably steal it.
I'm sure you don't want Hornswoggle to be your Internet champion or do you?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I am going to NOC and if the Internet championship isn't defended I want a refund



fucking a. 

it should be in a 4 way. Jomo the Big O and regal.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict one to none of those guys Alberto tried to recruit will show up or it'll be someone that wasn't shown.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2011)

Here comes the filler match of the night.
I'm going fetch something to eat, be right back.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

why does orton keep getting these jobbers, first ziggler now the accused rapist.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fucking a.
> 
> it should be in a 4 way. Jomo the Big O and regal.



Cant be Jomo cause Zack's dad would interfere guaranteeing Morrison's victory.  The Big O is going to either go after Cena or try to kill morison for unfollowing him on twitter.  Regal is pretty awesome though

Look it is the date rapist


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Cant be Jomo cause Zack's dad would interfere guaranteeing Morrison's victory.  The Big O is going to either go after Cena or try to kill morison for unfollowing him on twitter.  Regal is pretty awesome though
> 
> *Look it is the date rapist*



Why hasn't E dropped his ass yet, if this was TNA he would've been gone the moment the story was released.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 5, 2011)

Who did Ryder beat?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Slater wit dat spinebuster.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Why hasn't E dropped his ass yet, if this was TNA he would've been gone the moment the story was released.



No if it was TNA he would get a push cause TNA doesnt give a shit about women.  Now if he drunkenly crashed a car....


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Who did Ryder beat?



no one of relevance.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Cena taking shots at Rock.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No if it was TNA he would get a push cause TNA doesnt give a shit about women.  Now if he drunkenly crashed a car....



you have a point. But kurt can get dui's and nothing happens.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> wwe channel. had better be on basic cable.


It'll probably be a subscription


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> you have a point. But kurt can get dui's and nothing happens.



He is trying to one up Hardy.  "Big freakin deal so what if matt got a DWI I wrestled with a BAC of .9, a line of coke, shot of heroin, and a broken freakin neck"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> He is trying to one up Hardy.  "Big freakin deal so what if matt got a DWI I wrestled with a BAC of .9, a line of coke, shot of heroin, and a broken freakin neck"



He's banging 7 gram rocks and then finishing them cause that's how he rolls, winning


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Randy Orton got a pedo & rapist smile


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Randy Orton got a pedo & rapist smile



yeah


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

No thats the look of a man who will shit anywhere.  My grampa has the same look


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Cole is such a jackass.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

damn, ricardo got uninterrupted by music and honking


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Well that was lame...
Teddy?
Its about to be ten times lamer...


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Theodore Long running the show on Raw


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn glad to see it wasn't made for smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like a decent main event.
Not enough time tho.

>randy shudda been given a day off.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

No mark henry either,  i wanted to see someone get put in the hall of pain.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

This was looking great until Teddy appeared.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

They could have put him in against JoMo or something.

And taken out Slater, Orton.

Obviously, you don't have to put the champ on on both shows. He's actually somebody you don't have to worry about. At least that's how I see it : /.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> This was looking great until Teddy appeared.



yeah i was like   there goes the atmosphere.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

Sleeper & Ankle Lock? that was pretty awesome :>


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

too bad he tapped but jomo looked real good


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

LOLWUT?!? I thought that Buffalo Wild Wings & Verizon commercial was one


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

lol jomo shodda stayed in longer .


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> LOLWUT?!? I thought that Buffalo Wild Wings & Verizon commercial was one



buffalo is always too damn loud and their food's mediocre, ker's tit house is better.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

Christian  .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> You mean like guys who do the same moves over and over and over because that's how the crowd defines them?
> 
> See RVD has that AND actually knows how to mix it up in the ring with different opponents UNLIKE the guys you consider to be GOOD wrestlers.




LMFAO.

RVD? "Mix it up in the ring"? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

RVD's been doing the same shit in the ring since '97 only now he's older, slower, and doesn't give a shit anymore! My god, how long have you actually been watching? :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Come back when you know what you're talking about for once, kiddo.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 5, 2011)

Did i see a tear from Sheamus?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

RVD has the greatest fucking move that he never does. The van terminator.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 5, 2011)

Cena about to get that cape.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Tonight Cena goes super cena 2


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

double five knuckle?


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2011)

-sigh- There goes SS3 Cena


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Super Cena has dominated.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

The main event fucking sucked.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> -sigh- There goes SS3 Cena



He's saving that for the Rock


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

dat del rio.  look at him milking his walk up the ramp


----------



## Ceria (Sep 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> The main event fucking sucked.



cena and that's all i've got to say.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2011)

meh super cena came to save the day at the end
'tis to be expected
: /.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 5, 2011)

I have to say, if Cena was doing the same routine back in the Rock'N'Wrestling era,, before Raw and monthly ppv's, would people not be so sick of his SC3 comebacks every other week back then?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 5, 2011)

pretty mediocre Raw this week. My excitement for Night of Champions is dwindling.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> pretty mediocre Raw this week. My excitement for Night of Champions is dwindling.



It was okay, but there was like..3 tag team matches and one announced with Teddy?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> pretty mediocre Raw this week. My excitement for Night of Champions is dwindling.



As long as Dorito makes Cena tap, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Darc (Sep 6, 2011)

All Teddy does is make fucking tag matches, _YOU KNOW ITS THE MAC MILITANT!_


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 6, 2011)

Raw was ok, Ryder wins WWWYKI, Swagger got 2 taps and I like this ziggler vs swagger thing. The only thing I didnt like was the ending.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Ascended Cena!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 6, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> As long as Dorito makes Cena tap, I'll be satisfied.





Most likely, ADR walks out as champion thanks to some shenanigan, either that, or Cena only wins via DQ.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Can you imagine what CM Punk would do if he was CEO?



Rehire Colt Cabana and Chris Masters?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 6, 2011)

Who was that stupid bitch screaming at punk during the whole show? My ears were almost bleeding


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 6, 2011)

^^
Oh god that's annoying.


----------



## Godot (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, it looks certain that Punk will get buried at NOC...

What would make it even worse, is that after Cena wins the WWE championship, he will probably face triple h to 'avenge' punk, and business shall be back to normal.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 6, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Rehire Colt Cabana and Chris Masters?



and make zack ryder the us and internet champion?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 6, 2011)

I see Punk winning at NOC thanks to Nash interference, lol at people think he will get buried.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

In Nash we trust for making wrestling cool again. 







VastoLorDae said:


> Ascended Cena!





Winning in the end was totally surprising.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 6, 2011)

This Cena comeback is original and I am enjoying it.

......

Putting aside Cena OVERCOMING THE ODDS!? ending:
-Tag Team division growing up
-Miz & Troof proving once again they have good chemistry
-Everything that involved Zack Ryder
-The possibility of Sheamus/Christian angle
-Vickie/Ziggles/Swaggie angle thickens

Overall a good show to me.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I see Punk winning at NOC thanks to Nash interference, lol at people think he will get buried.



im surprised by those who think he'll get buried. Nash will be the deciding factor, that or laryngitis


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, it didn't take long for the CM Punk angle to jump the shark, did it?

It was taking a running start when he did the fake vomiting, but last night, they took a huge leap over with that Nash making wrestling cool shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

Naw, they found refuge in absurdity for me.  When Punk first returned I knew it wasn't going to go how patient iwcers wanted.  Every following episode has reinforced that point more and more, until Keven Nash went "The WWE Universe isn't big enough for he and I."  That line felt so fereign from nash i just lolled and threw my hands up.  Whatever wwe, stop trying to tna.  We're all watching, who cares if we know what is coming just do it well.

Onto important and enjoyable raw things.
ADR backstage relaxing >>>> My name is....blah blah destiny.  Seriously, not even close.

Omg Drew McIntyre here, wtf Reks not raging, whatup Hawkins!, Zack has you all on his back.

Air boom name is still horrid, but i heard they already did a mashup intro.  Wanna see it.

Awesome Truth name is also horrid (Truly Awesome is way better), but at least for those still listening, Truth champion's the cause.

Jomo is a KF ninja.  Who cares if he got double submissed, dude did all that offense in like less than 45 seconds.  And it was alot of offense.  Be jealous Miz, Jomo just needs some swag.

VG is officially a ruin of superstars.  Dolf doesn't need her.  Truth be told, Swagger don't need her.  Maybe....tyson kidd?  Seriously, someone who is iffy socially.  Swagger got that swag, and we all saw ask the heel.

Nattie talking trash while still using good language does....something for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

I would make a ziggles set, but his look screams gay porn star too much.  ...height lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2011)

Coward 
I rocked an Orton set for a month and I faced no insecurities.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there a smackdown tonight or was it just a one week deal?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it was a one shot deal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I think it was a one shot deal.



I have to agree.  The SciFi channel shows Underworld: Rise of the Lycans and Thirteen Ghost are going to be on at the time.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone else dissapointed in R-Turth's promo last night? I felt he didn't need to be made like an idiot.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2011)

I had forced myself to forget.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Anyone else dissapointed in R-Turth's promo last night? I felt he didn't need to be made like an idiot.


:sees the article was written on bleacherreport:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2011)

It actually wasn't half bad a read..

I didn't like the promo either.

But most people here just seem to enjoy and laugh when something dumb happens. I've tried to take that approach as well..


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah WWE is awesome cause there are so many weird stuff happening all the time


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

WWE is entertainment after all.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it's safe to said I was the first to came up with Awesome Truth  but you know... i'm not bragging or anything...


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I think it's safe to said I was the first to came up with Awesome Truth  but you know... i'm not bragging or anything...



Yeah, I wouldn't brag about coming up with that shitty name too.

I mean, I came up with Air Boom, but I'm not gonna say shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2011)

The CM Punk/Triple H/Nash feud went from "interesting" to "wtf is this shit?" in just 2 weeks. WTF WWE?!?

What's worse is Punk never, truely got back at Nash for those 3 times he decked him.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't brag about coming up with that shitty name too.
> 
> I mean, I came up with Air Boom, but I'm not gonna say shit.



 YOU'RE MEAN!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The CM Punk/Triple H/Nash feud went from "interesting" to "wtf is this shit?" in just 2 weeks. WTF WWE?!?
> 
> What's worse is Punk never, truely got back at Nash for those 3 times he decked him.



It's all about the game and how you play it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 6, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> It actually wasn't half bad a read..
> 
> I didn't like the promo either.
> 
> But most people here just seem to enjoy and laugh when something dumb happens. I've tried to take that approach as well..



R-Turth is one of my favorite characters, he's silly and all with the conspiracy and the "Don't What me stuff", but he went too dumb last night.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 6, 2011)

Truth must have found this solid strategy online and figured he would try it to get a shot at the title


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2011)

Interesting read


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What's worse is Punk never, truely got back at Nash for those 3 times he decked him.


Imagine that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2011)

HHH got to punch Nash and then stopped Punk from getting any heat back by firing Nash. 

Dat Cerebral Assassin


----------



## Totitos (Sep 6, 2011)

I suddenly stop watching NXT for a couple of weeks and now Yoshi Tatsu becomes great muta?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> R-Turth is one of my favorite characters, he's silly and all with the conspiracy and the "Don't What me stuff", but he went too dumb last night.



I am going to have to agree.  Hopefully they do not dumb him down to much during his team up with the Miz.  From what you guys have posted, I'm amazed that the NAACP have not started complaining.  I mean at the Cafe forum, there was a report of them complaining at a highschool football game for a "You Mad, Bro" sign.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 6, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Imagine that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually really liked the promo til it got to the "sneaky fart" part. Then I 'd

When are people gonna get that farting isn't funny, I wonder?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I actually really liked the promo til it got to the "sneaky fart" part. Then I 'd
> 
> When are people gonna get that farting isn't funny, I wonder?



That was out of the blue.  I was pretty much scratching my head when he went into that.  Maybe it was a nod to the Klumps.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Wow Ricardo actually fights better than ADR


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

Ricky can fight? I like that.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 7, 2011)

FREAK OUT~!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8MLbw5uQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I am going to have to agree.  Hopefully they do not dumb him down to much during his team up with the Miz.  From what you guys have posted, I'm amazed that the NAACP have not started complaining.  I mean at the Cafe forum, there was a report of them complaining at a highschool football game for a "You Mad, Bro" sign.


Nobody cares about professional wrestling and only really desperate groups like GLAAD will even bother to go after them halfheartedly if they do something that may cross the line.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 7, 2011)

After read the SD spoilers this week I'm officially tired of Christian as heel.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> FREAK OUT~!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8MLbw5uQ4[/YOUTUBE]



The guy keeps touching his glasses, it's annoying.


----------



## Darc (Sep 7, 2011)

Nash was really fired?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Nash was really fired?



It's a high probability that it's part of the storyline.  If not, expect him back at TNA within 3-4 months time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2011)

I will lol if Nash appears at NOC, if he was fired for real, then I see him going to ROH...


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2011)

I came on and saw that I was green think I was special & a valuable member but then I saw that everyone was green so now I'm sad


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 7, 2011)

^^
lol
Why are we green? xD


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

Because we are awesome.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh shit i'm green too like a mod


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2011)

Huh... names are usually a different color aren't they. Black or somethin'. I didn't even notice


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 7, 2011)

It goes with my set, and having in mind that I am a mod anyways, it makes me feel at home.


----------



## Darc (Sep 7, 2011)

Nash was a lot better on the mic here 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGY2NeeV4CQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

more like wwe's production team is always on point


----------



## Ceria (Sep 7, 2011)

guess in this place it means Mods equal fans


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 7, 2011)

I would pay $100 to see Nash wrestle as super Shreddar


----------



## Inugami (Sep 7, 2011)

NF is just trying to get more over with the casuals giving us Mod color.

Dunno but I miss the ''black name era'' already.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Green dick is better than blue dick!


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

can some get the whole highlight reel vid of nash and hhh


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Inugami said:


> NF is just trying to get more over with the casuals giving us Mod color.
> 
> Dunno but I miss the ''black name era'' already.


I totally miss it.  Sure I wasn't anything special, but I earned any small uniqueness I had.  Nowadays, they are just shooting everyone up the ladder.  It's gonna ruin the forum.  I'm gonna have to make this shit cool again!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2011)

This new Green Attitude era is driving me insane.

I miss the Black good times.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Now i have a false sense of entitlement that i will take out on others.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

This green makes me feel like a little Jimmy wearing one of Cena's fruity pebble shirts.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 8, 2011)

Totitos said:


> I suddenly stop watching NXT for a couple of weeks and now Yoshi Tatsu becomes great muta?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's basically a rule in Wrestling. Every single Japanese wrestler that makes it to a major company in North America MUST do a Great Muta rip-off gimmick at some stage. 




Zabuza said:


> The guy keeps touching his glasses, it's annoying.



You have no soul.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2011)

WWE has to do something about Smackdown attendance.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2011)

So much of a draw Sin Cara is supposed to be.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 8, 2011)

Start Live taping Smackdown with consolidated rosters.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Or you know....give SD midcard besides Cody/ SC/ TDJ and DBD (actually, good job btw) storylines?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> It's basically a rule in Wrestling. Every single Japanese wrestler that makes it to a major company in North America MUST do a Great Muta rip-off gimmick at some stage.


I can dig it but he needs to change his theme because it doesn't fit with his current image. If he ever gets to be booked at a ppv he could go full muta:



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> WWE has to do something about Smackdown attendance.


The expense of pushing randy as your champion.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> WWE has to do something about Smackdown attendance.



TNA is that you?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2011)

Was Sin Cara a Camera Man before he debuted?

[YOUTUBE]0laf15k17WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

Randy Orton isn't a draw? But five years of evidence showing that ratings drop every time he's world champion surely must be wrong! :ho


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 8, 2011)

I so miss this .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> I so miss this .


No worries mate, eventually the bling tool will become passe to the top brass and the title will evolve again.

Ghost: Notice the ratings when Xtian was booked like he just might have chance to win?  Just saiyan.

*shrug*  WWE's gotta cushion though, so they don't care about small fix ups.  They're too big picture now, perhaps.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ghost: Notice the ratings when Xtian was booked like he just might have chance to win?  *Just saiyan.*



Are you saying Randy Orton is like Frieza?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 8, 2011)

Orton is the only wrestler i know who gets loud ass pops and reactions but doesn't draw a fucking dime.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcNRLNfc3Zk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Are you saying Randy Orton is like Frieza?


Dead and fodder in the eyes of fans?  Well.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Orton is the only wrestler i know who gets loud ass pops and reactions but doesn't draw a fucking dime.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was actually gonna make that joke, you bastard! :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

And speaking of guys who were actually a draw at one point in their career...



> TNA star Jeff Hardy pleaded guilty to three felony drug charges in a Moore County, N.C. courtroom on Thursday. Hardy pleaded guilty to two counts of intent to distribute a controlled substance, and one count of conspiracy to traffic in a compound containing opium.
> 
> Hardy was sentenced to serve ten days in jail and a $100,000 fine. He was also sentenced to 30 months probation, and could serve additional jail time if he violates the terms of his probation.
> 
> Powell's POV: It appears that the other charges that Hardy was facing were dropped. It does not appear that he will begin serving his jail time immediately. Chris Shore is at the courthouse and the word going around was that Hardy and his probation officer will likely work together to schedule the jail time. Shore is still at the courthouse and may have additional updates.



Now TNA is free to push him to the moon again.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

Didn't he lose a title a couple of months ago?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2011)

I was surprised at how big of a draw Jeff was that he didn't take any viewers with him from WWE to TNA but i guess its because he wasn't immedately in TNA right after leaving.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

*walks in, sees TNA, walks out cussing*
edit:  *comes back with something to wash that crap taste out*


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *walks in, sees TNA, walks out cussing*
> edit:  *comes back with something to wash that crap taste out*


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 8, 2011)

Zack Ryder vs The Situation at Wrestlemania. 
Calling it now.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2011)

@Superstars
Mason Ryan need to do something about that hair.
I don't want Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks, I want Major Brothers
So much for Percy Watson & Darren Young, figures since he cut the hair...
With her looks & bloodline, Tamina might as well join the Divas of Doom.
DB was amazing as always.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2011)

He said *loud ass* pop and reactions....
...
....

I made myself sad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He said *loud ass* pop and reactions....
> ...
> ....
> 
> I made myself sad





Wow...final four for Bound for Glory series is Bully Ray, Gunner and Beer Money?

I can't see any of those dudes main eventing the next ppv.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 8, 2011)

should've been Aj Styles, RVD, Matt Morgan *uninjured and crimson.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

What's up with Mason Ryan?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 8, 2011)

"Im better than you Rob, and yes i screwed you"


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2011)

Did Karen really tell Velvet to lose weight? What the F..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

no what the fuck is you guys watching TNA. Wtf!?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2011)

i don't know why i am watching honestly. 

storylines are confuzzled.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2011)

I shouldn't be giving them ratings but I'm just here for Jeff Hardy.

OH AND AUSTIN ARIES <3

All homo.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 8, 2011)

did jeff come out yet?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Nah hje's gonna be last.  I am shocked Ceria.  If you like Meth and Punk, you shoulda been here earlier to see BK.  I KNOW he woulda appealed to you.  Btw, I muted IW and just waiting for the X division promo, then I turned it off.  Grade A episode.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Did Karen really tell Velvet to lose weight? What the F..



Obviously Velvet is a skinny fatass.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 8, 2011)

Gunner is such a wasted spot if ever there was one. 

Velvet keeps testing the limits of how little clothing she can wear. it's relevant to my interests.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 8, 2011)

goin to bed, night all. ill watch jeff if i can stay awake through this match...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2011)

just saw raw...

:ricardowink

nuff said


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wJZybdj4pew[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QrinbFKdC6I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TGbwkACqiNs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_fuUIr2S_Po[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6mKqas7RrVo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Il0f6ru2bis[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YOfBoi6uoVU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hadx7dUb1EY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]f41i1pw9eTA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BKqJygc58oc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P8Vmhkf9n9g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]W3m7O7ftl8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9ZOWNZlyfCI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CUogwNEHXac[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IJEbIqOGRds[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nZB7HkIqxZ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]opqD5d84Ps8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aRrAEkj0Ztk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S9VW56l5Yug[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6O6pa5sVUVc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Dupxvz-AQJY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I7BjMCDFK2o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ztKNvwrmAp0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]e5eQ7LTAGdg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]c2O8MG4LQx8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EAYqW6Ln_1k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]N0HC1fYmHiY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xzQjkMS789Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2011)

Gunner is unstoppable.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 9, 2011)

Just updated my previous post with some videos you may like.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler tag that, man...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2011)

oh yay, bad wwf comedy.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2011)

Double A/Kendrick is by far the best TNA feud today....


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YxXkP_K4q9c[/YOUTUBE]

SSSSSHHHHHHEEEEEEEAAAAA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2011)

So the Bellas apparently went off on twitter on some WWE writer for saying the divas suck.



> I know what I've given to the fans and that's all what matters. WWE might think you're a bunch of puppets that are persuaded by their words..
> 
> I know how you all feel  good and bad, I love it! I mean if WWE cared about Divas why do we have such little time on tv?
> 
> ...



It's official...Brie Bella does CM Punk's gimmick better than CM Punk.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 9, 2011)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]YxXkP_K4q9c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SSSSSHHHHHHEEEEEEEAAAAA



How people could pretend that Brodus Clay is just some generic big dude like Mason Ryan is hilarious. The dude is already great on the mic and in the ring, and has a unique look to boot.

SSSSSSHHHHHEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAA


----------



## Inugami (Sep 9, 2011)

So how was Jeff?

Btw watched SD,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 so all of those muscles give Sin Cara the ability to speak English and use the finishers of his enemy's on them?

Hehehe The Dragon got berried!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 9, 2011)

This never gets old 

[YOUTUBE]3gIYwHH5Iw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you guys think WWE should have done a general wrestling network instead of purely WWE affiliated programming?

just asking : /.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2011)

Impact got a lesser rating than what they got last week, no surprise at all.

Packers/Saints was a great game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Man.. Mark Henry... Only one person can stop him..
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goldberg


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol, I'm loving Henry's promo.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 9, 2011)

Bye bye Zack


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

Zack was just got. 

....


wrong black dude, but ezelkiel blackson vs the world's blackest man. should be good.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, everyone's minds went to dirty places


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

so much for the idea that it might be a good match.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 9, 2011)

He's beaten him before, I think


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, despite the short match, this wish should have made Henry more of a credible threat to Orton's title.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2011)

Why's everyone commenting on a SD show?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope orton gets inducted into the hall of pain. and gets injured and leaves smackdown after the injury, comes to raw and feuds with cena and keeps him out of the title picture until sometime around april next year.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

Bryan, he's not the only one who doesn't respect you. Sin cara kicked you for all of those out there who think you're a waste of a mitb winner. 

I hope cara takes that briefcase from you.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn, MistiCara speaking I really didn't see coming, though it ruins the "Silent Protagonist" (antagonist, now?) image he's got.

Daniel Bryan comes out and issues a challenge and then promptly gets bitched and taps to the crossface. wtf.com?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

Be pretty sweet if orton could go into night of champions as both the heavyweight and the IC champion. but i doubt anything that awesome could ever happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2011)

Ceria loves putting more titles on the ratings blackhole and anti-draw known as Randy Orton.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Booker: Just chill Cole Ok JUST CHILL

I love you Booker T ahahahaa


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Ghost to show my appreciation of you and to show how much you mean to me.  I got you the Randy Orton DVD Evolution of a Predator.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 9, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Booker: Just chill Cole Ok JUST CHILL
> 
> I love you Booker T ahahahaa



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G3QV4axgAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria loves putting more titles on the ratings blackhole and anti-draw known as Randy Orton.



He's about as a ratings black hole as cena, so pick your poison.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow. That's a pretty awesomly ridiculous statement right there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2011)

You know, after thinking about it, Henry would be more of a foil for Cena than Orton.  I know that they have fought in the past before, but the way Henry has been built for right now, it would be a better match up for Cena to take on him.  Any opinions?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Haven't you heard? Cena doesn't work well with Black People  (Tarver lol)

Last time Mark Henry fought  Cena in a 1 v 1 match.  Cena broke his pectoral muscle.  He's already in Henry's Hall of Pain.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 9, 2011)

Interesting interview with Lance Storm:

Best Austin segment EVER.


I gotta say, I'm actually interested in this Wrestling Revolution Project. When I heard it was going to be called a 'project' I instantly had nightmares of WSX on MTV a few years ago. With all the people they're getting behind it though (on the roster & backstage) is making me really optimistic.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2011)

Gotta admit, Kofi and Bourn as a team has "crowd-pleaser" written all over it. Aside from the theme and Evan being much too white during the "boom" part, that was a pretty awesome entrance. I just hope they don't get swept under the rug after a few weeks.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha Booker quoting Popeye ahahahahaha

i can only take so much and i can't take no more ahaahahhahaahahhaa

edit: Does Cody have a match at NOC?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2011)

Orton's being choked by a foreign object. I hope Mattel still isn't sponsoring the E.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> He's about as a ratings black hole as cena, so pick your poison.



At least Cena can actually draw money


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> At least Cena can actually draw money



i guess what it comes down to is always money, the opinion that his gimmick is stale and predictable will always be ignored as long as it keeps bringing in money, 


Pretty sure that rhodes has a match since all the championships will be defended. 

that being said, i'm going to throw a brick at the tv if the internet title isn't defended.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i guess what it comes down to is always money, the opinion that his gimmick is stale and predictable will always be ignored as long as it keeps bringing in money


Well yeah, the whole point of a business is to draw money. What the fuck did you think professional wrestling was?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 10, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Wow. That's a pretty awesomly ridiculous statement right there.



A Bryan hater like him can't be too smart


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well yeah, the whole point of a business is to draw money. What the fuck did you think professional wrestling was?



He's yet to learn the harsh truth that wrestling is the last thought on _anyone's_ mind in the biz. Anyone important, anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

Wrestling is Money, Vince only stressed this a billion times of live TV 

its amazing how some people still can't conceive it


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i guess what it comes down to is always money, the opinion that his gimmick is stale and predictable will always be ignored as long as it keeps bringing in money,



Still a ton of fans into his character.
You'll get a semblance of the Cena you want when Wrestlemania comes around.

Reality is wrestling targets children (CM Punk is a candidate for some bad guy award at the Kids Choice Awards Show). Cena pulls them and their parents.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets start a betting pool

So how many more "N" bombs before Booker gets taken off of announce duty?  I say 187


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2011)

^What baffles is that SD! is taped and they don't do anything about it.



President Goobang said:


> Do you guys think WWE should have done a general wrestling network instead of purely WWE affiliated programming?
> just asking : / .


I mean they do have FCW, WCW, ECW, ectttttttttttttttttttttttt not to mention they can air Zack Ryder's show while not changing anything as those short shows MTV used to have & possibly something like a "Day In A Life Of ...." or their day off.

And a few months ago they were in talks with ROH.



Shirker said:


> Damn, MistiCara speaking I really didn't see coming, though it ruins the "Silent Protagonist" (antagonist, now?) image he's got.



Well it's HuniCara for now & I see HuniCara beating Bryan and to be saved by MistiCara when he returns and the Cara vs Cara feud ignites.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> A Bryan hater like him can't be too smart



oh, i guess im not smart enough to see he's a loser with no personality.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2011)

A; Brodus has been staying great all this time.  CUrious to see if the movie he is in does better than any of HHH's movies.  Would lol.
B; Eh, let the Cara battle simmer.  DBD shouldn't have been the victim though, but you gotta give mehiko something to mark for and he IS world known.  
C; Cody >>> Orton.  The lack of kneepads just cements it.  Anyone else notice how the promo was mostly Cody feeding Orton stuff to take attention for?  Ah, classic building that should be redirected. 
D; Yay for chairs on throats.  How's that interview sounding in your head now, Orton?  Henry's a scary guy to work with eh?  Wouldn't wanna shit in his meatball sub or soemthing.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2011)

> C; Cody >>> Orton. The lack of kneepads just cements it. Anyone else notice how the promo was mostly Cody feeding Orton stuff to take attention for? Ah, classic building that should be redirected.
> D; Yay for chairs on throats. How's that interview sounding in your head now, Orton? Henry's a scary guy to work with eh? Wouldn't wanna shit in his meatball sub or something.



Cody's got a lot of potential, his proved it in that match last night. his mike skills are great as well. 

I could've broken your leg,


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2011)

here

WWE 12 roster updated once again

McGillicutty's greatest moment


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Well it's HuniCara for now & I see HuniCara beating Bryan and to be saved by MistiCara when he returns and the Cara vs Cara feud ignites.



HuniCara, HuniCrara. That's what I mean, sorry. I must've been sleepier that I thought yesterday. 

My bad, what I meant was, I thought they were gonna try to keep the ruse as authentic as they could until MistiCara came back, but i guess they wanna drive the ""Nooo! He's an imposter!" point home.



Ceria said:


> Cody's got a lot of potential, his proved it in that match last night. his mike skills are great as well.
> 
> I could've broken your leg,



Cody's good on the mic, but sometimes he "eexxaagerates that unnstaaable draaaaawwwwl" a bit too much and just ends up making me laugh. That's just me though.

And would it perhaps be too eager of me to suggest adding that to Henry's Hall of Quotes? 


@Totito's game news: I'm currently subbed to WWE Games and they showed them off a while ago, 'cept for Husky & Yoshi, who got some spotlight yesterday. Man, what has Slater done to earn so much ire? I mean, I don't like him either, but it's more of an indifference. The comments on his entrance video are filled with people blasting him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


> here
> 
> WWE 12 roster updated once again
> 
> McGillicutty's greatest moment



this roster lacks michael cole, or did THQ forget that Cole is 1-0 at mania?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2011)

I thought Cole was already confirmed!!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @Totito's game news: I'm currently subbed to WWE Games and showed them off a while ago, 'cept for Husky & Yoshi, who got some spotlight yesterday. Man, what has Slater done to earn so much ire? I mean, I don't like him either, but it's more of an indifference. The comments on his entrance video are filled with people blasting him


Did you hear the reaction he got from the crowd in the last match he had with Bryan? That man is a natural heel. Slaters gonna slate.



Khris said:


> this roster lacks michael cole, or did THQ forget that Cole is 1-0 at mania?


batman superman hats


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

Codly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> oh, i guess im not smart enough to see he's a loser with no personality.



The world's last Cole miner.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2011)

I just imagined an RKO countered into a Cross Rhodes & jizzed in my pants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone watching No Surrender tomorrow?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The world's last Cole miner.



Shit no, i wish he had been the first inductee into the hall of pain. 

I might watch no surrender, assuming i can find a bar which is showing it i ain't paying for it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Anyone watching No Surrender tomorrow?



i might tune in out of sheer boredom
but i definitely won't be watching the entire show


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe but only for Austin Aries & Kurt's match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 10, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Anyone watching No Surrender tomorrow?


With football back, I may give it a glance on a stream.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2011)

Totitos said:


> here
> 
> WWE 12 roster updated once again
> 
> McGillicutty's greatest moment



So basically Nexus + Regal and Yoshi.  Not a really great addition but a necessary one none the less.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder if it would be possible to change Mcgillicuddy into Hennig.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Wrestling Friends Unite!! LOL

Me and President Goobang need PotF Votes


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

anyone have a stream ready for no surrender?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



PWinsider say that TNA has been advertising Winter as the KO Champ and Double A as the X-division champ for the next house shows


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> anyone have a stream ready for no surrender?



Streams for anyone that wants to watch.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Im down by 6 guys! Please take the time to vote before the TNA Ppv


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> Streams for anyone that wants to watch.



thank you! need thing to laugh at.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Shocker X div getting two matches.  And lol I thought that shrill chick was a Jack Evans fan, not a regular.

That finish can NOT be used on everyone.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Decent match so far, a couple of sloppy spots, but still alright.

Sorensen is by far the best student of the Team 3D Academy.

Its me or Sorensen kinda looks like Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Storm looks like a star.  Like, he got FIT for this show.

Pussy Ray.  Worth it already to watch this PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Bully Ray is a great heel. 

Crowd chanting "Pussy Ray" lol


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Taz educating the masses


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Bully Ray is making that armbar look amazing.  Doing a better job against it than anyone in WWE vs ADR.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Sharpshooter!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

So Bully wins the series?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, that was a trolling.  That ref is so aligned with immortal.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm hoping Gunner wins, I like that kid.

Pussy Ray chants killed me


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

If winter wins this then perucho's spoiler is true.

Please vote if you haven't!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

He only got 3 points for winning by DQ, so Gunner or Storm can tie.

DatlesbianvampiretimetravelerWinter


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the feeling there is a gonna be a draw in the BFG series for sure.

We could see on Impact, Ray vs Gunner/Roode.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

datMickieJamesWonderWomancostume


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

Mickie taking custom tips at PPVs from Rey 

VOTED SHADOW


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

What's going on now on the PPV?

Busying doing work .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Winter vs Mickie James

Wonder Woman vs Vampire Lesbians, basically.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Winter wins, so it means that Double A is beating Kendrick....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Winter had a full 5 meters on that super.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like Aries wins tonight.  hoping to see a good match atleast


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Gunner is like a really bad CAW where you combine CM Punk's looks with Orton's shitty tattoos.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Darc and Sen for voting!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Geez, so....waiting for clean finish.  Also, Pope gonna get injured.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

Why the hell isn't AJ Styles on the card? Dumb as hell...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorensen vs Kash was a clean finish. 

Edit: Rosita started the show holding the US flag and now she comes out as an anti-American heel.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2011)

Man I was ignored


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for voting Zabuza and Ghost!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

The match was better than expected, Devon and Pope are a solid tag team.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Man, Pope is REALLY underrated.  He did so many small things in that  match to make it entertaining.  With that shit finish tainting it, this  coulda been a really crap match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

That match was more of a clusterfuck than a WWE All-stars match.

Anderson really sucks now.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

JESUS Look at Anderson with that Pot Belly!!!!!

WHAT THE HELL MAN.  Hornswaggle looks more shape than Anderson


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

goddamn ps3 cant run streams.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> The match was better than expected, Devon and Pope are a solid tag team.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That match was more of a clusterfuck than a WWE All-stars match.



 @ how different you two saw the match.

Anderson sucks, Kennedy all day


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

anyone have a good link?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Sloppy Joe with his -10 points.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

Moral of the story-You can do DWI and get away with it, but never storm the backstage truck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, Morgan is over. This makes no sense.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> @ how different you two saw the match.
> 
> Anderson sucks, Kennedy all day



Well the crowd carried the tag match and I expected a dead crowd.

Well Anderson writes his own scripts, he sucks..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Joe may not care but every now and then he goes fucking amazing that elbow followed byflicking off the crowd...gold.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Well the crowd carried the tag match and I expected a dead crowd.
> 
> Well Anderson writes his own scripts, he sucks..



Anderson sucks, but the "There's no sun...we're indoors!" line got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

someone please give me a link
still can't see it lol.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

I once attended a Samoa Joe wrestling seminar.

I wrestled him for 5 minutes and punched him in the midsection and came out with a box of Donuts in my hand.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> someone please give me a link
> still can't see it lol.



Streams for anyone that wants to watch.

Credit goes to Darc and S.A.F.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Streams for anyone that wants to watch. is the one I'm on.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Sigh....and that's why Joe doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

Enjoy your 3 mill + rep all of you fabulous people.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Morgan wins!, the man needed a win in his first match after coming back from injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

@ the little kid with the Jeff Hardy arm sleeve.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

They're not chanting your  name cause they're your fans.  LMAO LMAO LMAO AHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Lets go Roode, win this match to tie the series.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> They're not chanting your  name cause they're your fans.  LMAO LMAO LMAO AHAHAHAHAHAHAA


Shut it.  It was good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Gunner has Orton's arm tattoos, Brock Lesnar's back tattoo and finisher, and CM punk's goatee and face.

It's just too bad he couldn't get any of their charisma. 

 @ the one girl chanting "Gunner sucks"


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Enjoy your 3 mill + rep all of you fabulous people.


My president doesn't love me when I am the one who posted the stream here? 


perucho1990 said:


> Morgan wins!, the man needed a win in his first match after coming back from injury.



I know right? Good match minus Joe's sloppy shit at times lolol


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Crowd is burned out already..., I realized that the X-division match will co-main event


----------



## Sarun (Sep 11, 2011)

What is the BFG series about?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

My rep count is still only at 149473 so I I don't think I got the 3 Mil either.

Although I did credit you for the link Darc!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> I know right? Good match minus Joe's sloppy shit at times lolol


. . . . not sure if serious.


perucho1990 said:


> Crowd is burned out already..., I realized that the X-division match will co-main event


It blows my fucking mind.  Musta been Aries in EB's ear.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Crowd is burned out already..., I realized that the X-division match will co-main event


Least its for a title.


sarun uchiha said:


> What is the BFG series about?


Jobbers battle for the right to challenge the World Champ 


Shadow said:


> My rep count is still only at 149473 so I I don't think I got the 3 Mil either.
> 
> Although I did credit you for the link Darc!





Agmaster said:


> . . . . not sure if serious.



And you never will be


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

A-Double is the greatest man that ever lived and therefore deserves to be in the co-main event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YEES

ROODE WINS!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Bobby Roode just used a submission hold that no one in the WWE has ever used.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

i totally expected gunner to win with a submission.  just to troll harder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Total Nonstop Aries


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Great Promo by Double A, now with the X-division belt.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

HAAAAAAA Awesome Aries Promo.

You can bring your A Game Kendrick.  But Im here to bring my AA Game 

AWESOME


----------



## Sarun (Sep 11, 2011)

> Ghost_of_Gashir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Roode just used a submission hold that no one in the WWE has ever used.
> ...


What submission(s)?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

*cheer cheer*  THey didn't hafta open!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

he's like a fresh pair of double a batteries.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Brian Kendrick comes out to porno music.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Crap Kendrick with a entrance music that bad I'd route for Aries too.  Crap its horrible.  It looks like the kind of music you get when you put a quarter in those kiddy rides.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brian Kendrick comes out to porno music.



 omg, this

Kendrick needs to bring back _the_ Brian Kendrick gimmick, that shit was poppin on SmackDown


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Aries wasn't kidding when he said he was bringing his A-double game. He looks awesome in there so far.

Edit: Holy shit, that DDT.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

Great, now Austin Aries no longer has any teeth. So long good promos...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Crowd over-reacting with that Holy Sh chant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

The bumps these two are taking are fucking insane.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd rather have over reactions then a dead crowd


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

Very Good match so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Greatest X-Division champion dat ever lived.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

ARIES WINS ARIES WINS ARIES WINS!!!

THE ARIES ERA HAS BEGUN!.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Great match.  That's most definitely the match of the night


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

Great match.

Crap crowd. 

They should excite them before shows start. 

Nothing beats that one night stand ECW crowd lol...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

They are both insanely agile.  I could watch this match over and over.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

Link is still going strong bro, refresh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Roode no-sells the chop that Taz says hurts like hell and then gives Bully the finger.

Awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok, those chops and the fuck you made me mark.  Hard/


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Bobby going to 2.0 trying to Ascend


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Ray is winning.  Take it off Anderson.  In Philly.  He earned.  Sigh, poor young talent in TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Wait...Bound for Glory is in Philly? Oh shit, that crowd will be hilarious.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

BOBBY ASCENDS!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

How good it feels to be wrong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

DatpayingtobeRoode


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

TNA better not fuck with 9/11 otherwise I'm boycotting you for LIFE


----------



## Ae (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm late aren't I?
Curse you Madden!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> TNA better not fuck with 9/11 otherwise I'm boycotting you for LIFE



Prepare for Mohammed Hassan to run in during the main event.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm late aren't I?
> Curse you Madden!


You missed X div opening and X div champ being at 10.  You missed Pope and Devon being entertaining.  You missed Roode hitting the main event.  Annnnd that's about all that mattered.  Was good stuff, though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Kurt...he looks SO small


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle will win tonight, it's obvious. Wearing that Red White and Blue.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

ewwwwww @ Taz description of last week


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy fuck, I'm watching TNA? LOL @ these old geezers.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

This is so bad, the crowd is dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle being announced as 240 lbs is the biggest wrestling lie ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

The crowd is dead only because they got burned out like 2 hours ago. 

150 lbs Kurt Angle german suplexing two men.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Ouch Anderson.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Anderson just did trouble in paradise...wtf.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

This is horrible, WCW vs TNA would put TNA out of business.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

btw.  LOL at impact wrestling ref shirts.

Btw again...why is angle just doing his moveset to one guy then the other?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

called.

Kurt Angle = TNA's John Cena.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2011)

Terrible ending, least we got Stiing vs Flair to look forward to this week.........


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs James Storm at Bound for Glory would've been the drunkest main event ever.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Now taking bets.........who gets DUI'd  first.

Angle or Roode.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll give this a straight 7.5/10.  roode, ray, storm, aries, kendrick, pope, and even kash did real good work.  hell, i'll give mickey props


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Aries/Kendrick was match of the night, but that was pretty obvious going into this ppv.

Also, I think that little girl got hit in the face with the guardrail when Angle threw Sting into it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

she'll probably sue TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

That's okay, Hogan will no-sell her lawsuit.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> she'll probably sue TNA.



And have her check bounce.  Sting gets the last laugh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> And have her check bounce.  Sting gets the last laugh.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2011)

why does it feel like nothing was accomplished from this ppv?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

A-Double has the X-division title now and we're left feeling sympathetic for Anti-American heel Rosita because she's such a great American patriot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> why does it feel like nothing was accomplished from this ppv?



TNA is the wrestling equivalent of Bleach


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd argue Vince Russo isn't as big a troll as Kubo.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

I want to thank the wrestling friends for putting me over lol

I got Gore'd  ahahahaa


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> TNA is the wrestling equivalent of Bleach



A lot of times i feel like that too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2011)

Roode winning the BFG Series and Double A winning the X-division title made the PPV.

I would say that most people expected Double A to be Wolfe 2.0(Pushed the first 2 months then getting buried later).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

you guys watched TNA...you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> TNA is the wrestling equivalent of Bleach


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone else heard the Tarver interview on the August 24th 'in your head' wrestling podcast episode?  It was about an hour and a half and I seriously wish he had the eloquence on twitter that he displayed here.  Bet you he would be seen better in everyone's eyes.  Guy can talk, gotta give him that.


Points discussed; John Cena and other superstars have earned their place to treat the new guys how they do at times, but in MT's opinion they lack perspective.
WWE is so big even when they flail randomly, it ends how the corporation intends it to.

No, but that pic makes me want to Rolling Elbow some sense into Carter's  head.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Im glad to see that bubba ray got cockblocked and gunner can go back to looking like a pervert in his promo shots.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anderson just did trouble in paradise...wtf.



He's done it before when he was in WWE against Sean O'Hare in Velocity and still went under the name of Kenny Anderson so even before he has known as Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 12, 2011)

Best Austin segment EVER.

Listen to my friends and I podcast


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

Raw is going to star very soon :3 
Can't wait.

By the way I got terrible news for all of you.

Due to this year class schedule I will not be able to watch Mondya Night Raw anymore due to the fact it airs a 2 am in my country and i have classes at 8am on the same day, which would mean I'd only get 4 hours of sleep.

I know you don't care about this but for me it is really sad I can't watch Monday Night Raw anymore and discuss it live with you guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I will be bold and predict something shocking right here and now...

RAW will open with HHH in the middle of the ring to cut a promo.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

and nash will come out but to the diesel theme


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be able to watch Sunday PPVs though :3


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

*^*Eww I don't want to see my or anyone else ugly ass arena.
*
What’s left for him (CM Punk)**to **do WWE?
*“I’m running out of goals. No. 1 with a bullet would be main eventing  Wrestlemania. Winning a Royal Rumble would be a feather in my cap. And  I’ve never won the U.S. title, so look out Dolph Ziggler.”
*
What Is CM Punk missing?*
U.S Title
Internet Championship
Grand Slam
King of the Ring
Royal Rumble
Beating Undertaker at Wrestlemania
Hall of Fame

You can do it Punk! :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd rather see him actually get revenge on Kevin Nash first.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh he will just you wait!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

better yet, he'll un retire shawn michaels and nash can taste some sweet chin music. 

that video got copyrighted


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Raw is going to star very soon :3
> Can't wait.
> 
> By the way I got terrible news for all of you.
> ...



Watch it online later, or download it, if you wanna see it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Raw is going to star very soon :3
> Can't wait.
> 
> By the way I got terrible news for all of you.
> ...



Couldn't you watch the Replay/AM or in your case PM?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm expecting Raw to be good this week, that super Cena crap was too much last week.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish that american choppers wasn't on at the same time as raw, Jr's making a gears of war themed trike, and fuck i wanna watch that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Gunner called everyone dissing him a "fat computer mark". 

datMrIntensity


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

That was sudden.
Alberto with dat mafia cain.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey alberto, yo no habla espanol. 

Bret hart?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Time to put the Hitman into the armbreaker.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess the Hart family has moved on but not forgotten the incident.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

THOSE AVIATORS bret sportin the top gun look.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

no STUBSTANCE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

"All style and no STUBstence,"

Bret is drunk.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

this is hilarious


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

DAT STUBBLE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

OH SNAP. Del Rio is fucking up Bret. 

"1994 jacket." hahahaha


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Should I be booing?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

i hope bret knocks cena out so we can get some action.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Ricardo visualizing the size of alberto's balls


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Ricardo visualizing the size of alberto's balls



I want that man to be my assistant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

That bump John Cena needs to stop defending the illegal Canadian immigrant Bret Hart.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

FUCK YEAH RICARDO IS MAKING IN RING DEBUT.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

Ricardo gonna beat super cena


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

YESSSSS!!!!!  Cena is afraid of Ricardo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

OH FUCK. Del Rio wants Cena dead.

Ricardo would destroy him.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

I really hope they did a practice match behind doors if this really is going to happen


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

Super cena 2 is no match for Ricardo


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Since when did Teddy Long took over John _Laurinaitis_ ' body?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

laryngitis called what i was fearing, a tag match. so predictable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Ricardo about to take control


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

OH SHIT, JOHNNY L TAKING NOTES FROM TEDDY LONG

HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

My wish is for Laurenitis to do a run-in and Ace Crusher everyone. I'd mark.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

Of course Cena was going to defend the other adult that wear kid clothes.

And hey hey! calm the fuck down ADR? I know you don't like Cena but using dat beast of Ricardo Rodriguez isn't too much?


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

They better let Ricardo show off his in-ring abilities.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Should I be booing?



yes, i think you should have been since the moment cena came out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Cena ran from that Ricardo match as fast as possible. He knew he was fucked.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> They better let Ricardo show off his in-ring abilities.


Most likely he gonna wrestle like that time with the Rat on NXT.

Ricardo Rodriguez is like Blackbeard of One Piece, he doesn't want to show his real strength until the shit becomes real.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Jobber entrances for everybody. 

JoMo has fallen so far, it's sad.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Most likely he gonna wrestle like that time with the Rat on NXT.



That's what I feared =C

EDIT: Predictable match is predictable.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy shit Riley got his old finisher back.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, snap, I just caught up. Ricardo's gonna be in the ring tonight?! He better get a 1-on-1 with Cena at some point in the match. Dropkicks! Dropkicks EVERYWHERE 

R-Truth lookin' pimp in a suit 
"Ninja, please!"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

I understand the jobber entrance for ziggler, i hope swagger destroys him on sunday. 

NINJA please


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Ninja please.  Buffoonery ahoy...


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jobber entrances for everybody.
> 
> JoMo has fallen so far, it's sad.



I noticed that too, even the US Champ gets no good air time lolol.

Truth n Miz are great together.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

HHH, we comin' for you, ninja!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

even though they make r truth look stupid, he gets real close.  That spells Coo!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

they switched slogans


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah i thought he was gonna say another word starting with coo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

that handshake chest bump stare works.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2011)

Any show that has Hart, is good to me, granted...putting him in a match I'm not so sure about..


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

I love this tag team so very, very much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol, I'm beginning to like the Truth/Miz tag team pairing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

Dat cena using a retired former stroke sufferer to shield himself from the juggernaut known as Ricardo rodriguez


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Most likely he gonna wrestle like that time with the Rat on NXT.
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez is like Blackbeard of One Piece, he doesn't want to show his real strength until the shit becomes real.



yOU, SIR, ARE A LEGEND


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, this mash-up of themes sucks.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow, this mash-up of themes sucks.



Bourne should just stick to kofi's theme it's far better.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Why is Truth still in his suit?
Or is this a manager match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

They need to give Air Boom a better flowing theme. Either use Bourn's entirely, Kofi's entirely or make a new one. The way it is now is awkward and is a disservice to their entrance.

@Masterpiece: Yeah, I think it is.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

4 way match for dolph nice!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

RAW the tag team match show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty decent show from Kofi and Miz.
Kelly vs Vicky hu-whut?


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Kelly vs Vicky hu-whut?


It'll be short and/or Beth/Nat comes out


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Cole had to tell his which one was otunga and hennig.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

It's the moment, y'all!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Cutty's father unnamed


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Cutty's father unnamed



in the words of dangerfield, no respect no respect for mr. perfect.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

so..... who did the match help?


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

^I hope something good comes out of this Hennig/Otunga fued.
Sheamus have some serious back acne.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Was King even in that match?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> in the words of dangerfield, no respect no respect for mr. perfect.



Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.
------------------
Sheamus deserves better.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

Ricardo is a badass, look at those tattoos.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

It's harder to do push-ups when you're pushing the world down it seems.

EDIT*
Heh, poor Bret. Can't run 
Wonder why they came out at the same time.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.
> ------------------
> Sheamus deserves better.



yep, that should have been zack ryder as king's partner.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't wait for WF to crash


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Cena's a racist


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

why is del rio being a pussy, he and ricardo are above super cena 2


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Throw it back chants @ Cenas shirt lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

so...who does this help?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Bret does sharp shooter, gets standing ovation.

...


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Brings back memories.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait a second... you weren't even there John Cena!?!


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Bret does sharp shooter, gets standing ovation.
> 
> ...



Legend and hall of famer, one of the greatest, is showing up, and doing his finishing move, in Canada, a place where his whole family has always been famous in Wrestling, let alone bret himself.

this confuses you how?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2011)

vickie gets no entrance, not even lie cheat steal?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Legend and hall of famer, one of the greatest, is showing up, and doing his finishing move, in Canada, a place where his whole family has always been famous in Wrestling, let alone bret himself.
> 
> this confuses you how?



good point.

I forgot they were in Canada.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Send Orton to the Hall of Pain.


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2011)

King: "ekh, he's got two baggers."
Cole: "well, yeah!"
_*silence*_


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Didn't we just see this match on SD? And why more Orton? I love the guy but this could be someone elses time to shine.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Cmon Henry do something I want Cody to win D:


----------



## Totitos (Sep 12, 2011)

We could be having a Ryder match right now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

"Well look where they live"

They see me Cole-in'


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Darc said:


> Didn't we just see this match on SD? And why more Orton? I love the guy but this could be someone elses time to shine.



Just when you thought they was listening to us, they continue to do this...


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG YES! CODY WINS!
BEST RAW SINCE CM PUNK'S SHOOT PROMO!


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Just when you thought they was listening to us, they continue to do this...



Dude, did Orton just lose? COULD IT BE?!!?!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you based Henry.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Please for the love of god make this mean that Cody's getting rid of that stupid ass mask.

A man can dream.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

a win over orton..on raw


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Status of Orton's wig: Split.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah the cody mask is getting old now.  I like his pre-mask gimmick.  That shit was cool


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Please for the love of god make this mean that Cody's getting rid of that stupid ass mask.
> 
> A man can dream.



Wouldn't he have to drop the gimmick?



Agmaster said:


> a win over orton..on raw


That is a good thing?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

That's why I say it's but a fool's dream. Chances are that was just a spur-of-the-moment thing.

CM Punk: "I respect you... (despite how much I think your wife is constantly gripping you're ballz)"
Don't give the "I respect you" speech now, Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

HHH was completely right about CM Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

I wanna squash 'im


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

We want ice cream!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

CM Punk just proving once again that he gets crowd reactions, but can't draw for shit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

These 2 are having an actual argument


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

HHH owning Punk atm


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Come on CM Punk, come back with a shitty "Pipebomb!" comeback.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

SERIOUSLY?!? AGAIN?!?

Nash's or John Laurinaitis' doing?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Really good promo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

CM Punk couldn't win with words, so he had to hit HHH with a mic. What a skinny fatass coward.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2011)

CM Punk laying the pipebomb on Triple H.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Literally.

So typical, voice of the voiceless being silenced


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

Punk got owned.

He should have just argued that guys like Riley who are originally have no wrestling background are on the company while Cabana is in the indies.

Then HHH had a good point you can't keep coming out and complaining about the same thing over and over.  Sooner or later it will get stale.

Riley, Cena and Miz are there because they are over with the crowd.  Meanwhile Indy stars like Punk, Bryan and Cabana only have the hardcore IWC fans on their side.  

HHH is right even if the crowd was dead.  You want to be over you have to pander to EVERYBODY.  Not just IWC.  

So really Punk got owned because all kept doing during that promo was going back to the same thing.  He didn't disprove HHH's theory.  If anything he made it for him.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2011)

Eh, wasn't CM Punk the one talking about giving him some man to man words? So he opts to go the route of hitting HHH with the mic?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk just proving once again that he gets crowd reactions, but can't draw for shit.



I've never understood this really. It's like with Randy Orton.

I can't get how you can get huge crowd reactions, but draw nothing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> I've never understood this really. It's like with Randy Orton.
> 
> I can't get how you can get huge crowd reactions, but draw nothing.



Well, the Little Jimmys that like Cena get their mom and dad to buy shirts and fake spinner belts and take them to shows.

The IWC that loves Punk steals ppvs on illegal streams.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Meh, I'll have to listen to the promo again, but pandering to the fans was the only thing H was 100% right about. That list of names he gave I could refute off the top of my head. CM Punk, sadly, didn't deliver though.



cjones8612 said:


> I've never understood this really. It's like with Randy Orton.
> 
> I can't get how you can get huge crowd reactions, but draw nothing.



Simply, people are dicks. It's like what Ghost said. The people that boo Cena, cheer Punk and chant for Bryant are the same guys not shelling out for s--t. I call it the "Anime" effect. Willing to call themselves fans of something but not willing to give to it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

HHH says...

"I'm going to kick your ass!"

Punk's rebuttal...

"Well...I'm going to kick YOUR ass!"


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

You can't seriously be justifying that some of these PPV's are actually worth something.

Shit Wrestlemania sucked and it was what 80 bucks?  I could have watched Transformers 3 times on 3D and still have money for popcorn and be more entertained by Optimus kicking ass in that movie than in Wrestlemania.

All i got was HHH hitting Undertaker with chairs.  Miz with a Concussion.  Punk jobbing to Orton and Rey with a bad costume losing to Cody.    I was neither entertained nor did I feel like I got my money's worth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

No, I'm just saying Cena fans are more willing to spend money than the fat internet community.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

Cena fans are the only true wrestling fans


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

That's because Cena fans are all 10 yr olds that get their mom and dad to buy the merch and PPV.

If the dads had their way they'd be stealing the stream too LOL.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> That's because Cena fans are all 10 yr olds that get their mom and dad to buy the merch and PPV.



That's what I just said.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

But every time someone watches a PPV for free, YOU are taking money out of everybody pockets.
It just baffle my minds when people do that because I'm sure you would be pissed.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea, I'd have on issue buying PPV's if they didnt have 90 below average ppv's a year. Seriously, most aren't that amazing, and I blame part of that on the fact that they do so many ppv's. Hopefully, with the brand separation going away ,they can cut back on these shows a bit, and focus on making them better over all.

Quality > quantity = will then get more of my money.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not paying for shit, they got more money then me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought an ECW ppv 12 years ago, so I'm doing my share to keep the business alive.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 12, 2011)

Expected ending is expected

Because we all know how the PPV is going to turn out


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> But every time someone watches a PPV for free, YOU are taking money out of everybody pockets.
> It just baffle my minds when people do that because I'm sure you would be pissed.



Here's how I see it. Users are free to do that all they want, and they aren't going to stop when being guilt tripped. But they pretty much lose all right to complain when the company says "f--k you".


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2011)

Darc said:


> I'm not paying for shit, they got more money then me.



If everyone have that philosophy then entertainment wouldn't exist.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> If everyone have that philosophy then entertainment wouldn't exist.



Let me rephrase, I don't buy PPVs but I do buy merchandise.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

europe doesnt have to pay as much for them ive heard

The only ppv in the past year id willingly pay for would be MiTB, it had what the others lacked, exciting matches, good buildup, compelling storytelling. That Cena vs Punk attracted a mainstream audience and smarks. That is one aspect of the Attitude era i wish would return under trip's control, each ppv match had buildup in some way, something to get the fan engrossed before during and after the match, with was one of the reasons people watched raw, for example stone cold's heel turn at X-7 no one saw that shit coming, and i know everyone watched raw to see what would happen the next night


----------



## Dash (Sep 12, 2011)

The fuck was that promo?

Seriously I love Punk but he's beginning to look like a whiny bitch.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

If I pay 80 bucks and the main event ends because one idiot can't wrestle properly to NOT get a concussion.  Then I feel like WWE took my money and laughed.

I pay my dues.  I'm going to Surivor Series.  I'm going to the ROH Show this Saturday.  Im doing my IWC duties.  So don't ask me to pay for a WWE PPV when the main events end with a DQ and no wrestling.  When Orton was champ with legacy the PPV would end when he slapped the referee and run away with a DQ win.  Worth 50-60 bucks? I don't think so.

So as far as WWE PPV's are concerned the IWC is doing a John Cena and saying You Can't See ME


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

I buy the ppv's dvds if they're any good, like MitB was. But yeah, there's a lot of throwaway ppvs.

I feel that after tonight, CM Punk doesn't deserve an ice cream bar. That real name shit was pretty bad. This was like the best possible episode of Impact without Velvet Sky's ass to make up for the shittiness.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2011)

Im trying to get tickets for SS off of stubhub


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

That money for the ROH show could be better spent elsewhere


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> That is a good thing?


It like....rarely happens.  It means they have faith in Cody.  Since Orton won on the taped SD show and Cody won on the live show.  I hope atleast.


----------



## Dash (Sep 12, 2011)

I paid for ppvs when they were actually good, back in the attitude era days. Now? Not even worth it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

>Attitude Era

:sleepy


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my Survivor Series tickets same day I ordered my Death Before Dishonor ROH Show tickets lol.

Although I honestly don't like the ROH Card this IPPV Saturday Im still going because I'm getting more KOW Merch so I can wear it when I go to Survivor Series.

Like ROH IPPV has no Davey Richards and KOW.  Although the Ladder War should be good atleast


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2011)

Mark Henry does CM Punk's gimmick better than CM Punk. He was held back for 15 years, so he gives a voice to the voiceless by sticking everyone into the Hall of Pain. 

If CM Punk just ran around kicking everyone's ass, it'd be a hell lot better than losing promo exchanges to HHH. This angle really lost it's way.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 12, 2011)

Punk's promos seem to drag on. This Raw does not make me enthused for Night of Champions at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

I swear WWE just likes to shoot itself in the foot out of hubris sometimes.  Like they fear if it's too good, they won't be able to keep being creative.

Fans understand that.  We don't always want groundbreaking end all be all stories, we just want progression.  And not faux standing still spinning in circles progression either.  

But, much like my avatar and sig, we fans just keep coming back for more.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

We only come back to see how much more worse can it get.

I mean I can imagine Hornswoggle headlining wrestlemania and half of us wouldn't be surprise.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2011)

Dash said:


> I paid for ppvs when they were actually good, back in the attitude era days. Now? Not even worth it.





Darth Sidious said:


> >Attitude Era



It's okay...
I! Will be the Voice! The voice that will make this cool again!
So keep this post in your memories because in 20-30 years, this is the guy that will make wrestling as good as it was in the Attitude Era and/or Ruthless Aggression(underrated). Hell! I make it better! You can all thank me later.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

Now that CM Punk has spoken his true name, Phil Brooks, he no longer holds power over us all.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now that CM Punk has spoken his true name, Phil Brooks, he no longer holds power over us all.



Im looking forward to NOC when we chant Phil Brooks vs Paul Levesque  chants


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2011)

The promo was fine, I dont see why yall are so upset by it. Punk in no way "lost" to trips. They both stood there and said the same things over and over again, but did it well enough that it was ok. No one was a "winner" in this tho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

Paul Levesque won because Phil Brooks is a pretty lame name.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2011)

NOC Card is missing Cody Rhodes.

Hoping to get Dashing Cody vs Teddy Bear err I mean Ted Dibiase


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2011)

Cody vs Ted would be boring though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Im looking forward to NOC when we chant Phil Brooks vs Paul Levesque  chants



Punk hates when fans call his real name though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

The mortal Phil Brooks holds no power over us anymore.


----------



## mow (Sep 13, 2011)

promo was alright, what makes it only alright was the fact this story line could've gone a whole better. Punk being resigned already killed the damn thing. The whole Nash angle was retarded from the get go



Brandon Heat said:


> Cody vs Ted would be boring though.



Cody Vs. Sin Cara?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopefully Cody doesn't have to keep up this retarded facial reconstruction gimmick.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hopefully Cody doesn't have to keep up this retarded facial reconstruction gimmick.



Retarded? Its been brilliant! He's pulled it off so well too. Its gimmicks like that they need more of, their so perfect for building guys up through the mid-card. This gimmicks been the best thing for Cody, I'd hate to see him drop it now, as that would leave him looking like every other heel on the roster.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

It was. I too have liked it for a while now, but personally my issue with it is (and I'm gonna hate myself for typing this) that it's run its course. Gotten stale and repetitive at this point. Probably not through much fault on his own; Mic skills only have the best punch if the heel has someone to use it against, and his feuds have been kinda short and haven't highlighted the gimmick all that well. The best one was against Rey, the guy who caused the instability, but even that was a bit hindered by the "OMG, H3 wairs a m4SK!!" fallback that I've already expressed my feelings on. Plus Michael Cole is the only one that makes that paper bag thing worth anything.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paul Levesque won because Phil Brooks is a pretty lame name.



And Levesque is very French.  I mean come on it sounds like instead of being cereberal assassin HHH should be the 4th member of La Resistance.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Hoping to get Dashing Cody vs Teddy Bear err I mean Ted Dibiase


TDJ ain't nearly over enough.  Stop rushing it, WWE.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah but you can't have NOC without the IC title being defended.  Haven't WWE disrespected it enough the last few years?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2011)

Leave us hope, Cody wins this one atleast.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally got around to watching RAW and while most of it was dreadfully dull, that last segment was atrocious. Somebody needs to tell Philoshave Phil to stop being a whiny bitch if he's going to be the face in this... Oh, and less Russo-ish shooty horseshit in the future, plz. 

Also, he needs to actually show something other than this "too cool for school" attitude whenever someone else is cutting a promo on him because it just kills everything and I just end up not paying attention anymore. The only time he's ever had some sort of reaction that wasn't "smug jackass" over the last 2 months was when Cena told him that he needed to win or else he'd end up as just another guy. I mean, c'mon... that's fucking Promo 101 right there.

"Best In The World", my ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2011)

Just listened to Wrestling Randomness 92, I think it was ghost that had it.  Thoughts on it.  

A; Christian beat Sin Cara 
B; Mistico (botch cara) flows faster and when he isn't botching, is more charismatic than Hunico (faux cara)
C:; What is BAD about switching luchas is the precedent it sets.  WWE ideally would like all of their characters to be interchangaable.  That mindsets is why so many people on the roster are so scripted and generic.  If they swapped to Hunico and it got over, they'd keep trying it.  Which may not be too bad, if the creative could keep up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Finally got around to watching RAW and while most of it was dreadfully dull, that last segment was atrocious. Somebody needs to tell Philoshave Phil to stop being a whiny bitch if he's going to be the face in this... Oh, and less Russo-ish shooty horseshit in the future, plz.
> 
> Also, he needs to actually show something other than this "too cool for school" attitude whenever someone else is cutting a promo on him because it just kills everything and I just end up not paying attention anymore. The only time he's ever had some sort of reaction that wasn't "smug jackass" over the last 2 months was when Cena told him that he needed to win or else he'd end up as just another guy. I mean, c'mon... that fucking Promo 101 right there.
> 
> "Best In The World", my ass.



Yeah, after HHH finally showed crazy intensity in the promo to hype up the match, Phil's first line was "La-di-da". That pissed me off so much. If you're not going to give a shit, why should anyone else?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Huh... and here I was thinking the wrestling fandom loved assholes. Well now I'm just lost.
Still, can't disagree that H got him in a deadstop once or twice in the promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

Phil Brooks isn't playing an asshole though. He's supposed to be playing the savior of wrestling come to bring sweeping change into a corrupt corporate system designed to shut out talented workers who don't fit their vision of what a star is. Instead, he's playing the role of a 5 time world champion bitching about not having ice cream bars.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 13, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Retarded? Its been brilliant! He's pulled it off so well too. Its gimmicks like that they need more of, their so perfect for building guys up through the mid-card. This gimmicks been the best thing for Cody, I'd hate to see him drop it now, as that would leave him looking like every other heel on the roster.



Don't get me wrong, I really liked it when he first started off with it and the few months afterwards.

Then it just started getting stale and after he won the IC title, I just can't take the gimmick seriously anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Finally got around to watching RAW and while most of it was dreadfully dull, that last segment was atrocious. Somebody needs to tell Philoshave Phil to stop being a whiny bitch if he's going to be the face in this... Oh, and less Russo-ish shooty horseshit in the future, plz.
> 
> Also, he needs to actually show something other than this "too cool for school" attitude whenever someone else is cutting a promo on him because it just kills everything and I just end up not paying attention anymore. The only time he's ever had some sort of reaction that wasn't "smug jackass" over the last 2 months was when Cena told him that he needed to win or else he'd end up as just another guy. I mean, c'mon... that fucking Promo 101 right there.
> 
> "Best In The World", my ass.



I think they've overused the speaking etc. To me, it's near dead. Or at least his "shoots" don't generate any comparable intrigue like the first one... But I think he still benefits from the push.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, after HHH finally showed crazy intensity in the promo to hype up the match, Phil's first line was "La-di-da". That pissed me off so much. If you're not going to give a shit, why should anyone else?


*EXACTLY.*

It looked like Hunter got legit pissed when he started getting angry and yelling because Punk wasn't giving him *anything* to work with other than that stupid ass smirk.




President Goobang said:


> I think they've overused the speaking etc. To me, it's near dead. Or at least his "shoots" don't generate any comparable intrigue like the first one... But I think he still benefits from the push.


It's not even that they've overused his promo abilities, it's just that Punk has done nothing except be a snarky asshole and smirk in peoples' faces when they start cutting promos on him. There's no intrigue because Punk himself seemingly has no interest in showing any sort of vulnerability when someone else makes a somewhat valid point against him. It's just like Ghost said, if he's not going to give a shit, then why should we? What's the point of investing any sort of emotion in the angle if Punk's just going to laugh everything off and act like nothing fazes him in the slightest? 

Oh, he's benefiting from the push because he's feuding with bonafided top-tier guys on a more consistent basis, but he's really failing to deliver when he absolutely needs to now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2011)

Ands Jericho reclaims his place as IWC's true love!  Bohahaha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

Paul Levesque: You come out here bitching every week about getting HANDED things. You WORK for it! John Cena, the man you deride...he WORKED for everything and EARNED it! That's why he's the biggest star in the industry! So you had to work to get where you are? SO DID EVERYONE ELSE! 

Phil Brooks: LOL GIMME AN ICE CREAM BAR

Paul Levesque: I tried to work with you. I bent over backwards to be fair to you and you pay me back with insults and disrespect. You're nothing but a whiny ingrate! Well, I'm sick of it! And that's why I'm going to destroy you...that's why I'm going to kick your ass!

Phil Brooks: LOL YOUR WIFE IS STOOPID

...

PIPEBOMB!


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2011)

Some of you guys really over think this stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

We've honed our overanalyzing skills from years of overanalyzing single panels of manga that may or may not suggest one of our favorite characters may or may not be slightly stronger than someone else's favorite character.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2011)

COMING THIS FALL...... JOHN CENA STARS AS NARUTO AND PHIL ICE CREAK BAR BROOKS AS SASUKE.  This Fall NarutoLive aaction!!!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess the last barrier of kayfabe for him to overcome was breaking character and revealing the real names. which means Punk doesn't have much left.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty confident HHH is gonna bury Punk.  That means dark matches only for him for the next 6 months


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

I still hope that punk wins due to outside interference.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2011)

Calm down, Punk is gonna win.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

I know he is, and he'll be the new CEO from now on. Ice cream bars with his face on it will fall from the heavens, and 7-11 will be knocking down his door to feature his face on their cups.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk isn't winning for the simple fact nothing happens to him if he loses.  also, an H victory is needed to establish him as the evil corporate guy and thus continue the feud till a major ppv either SS or Rumble


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

if punk loses, everything they've put into him dies that instant.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2011)

Ceria said:


> if punk loses, everything they've put into him dies that instant.



No it doesn't, only if they completely, totally, buried the man.

He can lose, and be fine.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I saw sin cara wrestling doll in a volvo commercial


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think I saw sin cara wrestling doll in a volvo commercial



i saw that too.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> No it doesn't, only if they completely, totally, buried the man.
> 
> He can lose, and be fine.



this.

Basically Nash (or HBK) will come back, cost punk the match.  We find out that Nash/HHH/Steph were in on it together all along.  Proving Punk right, keeping HHH in his position and keeping the story going.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> this.
> 
> Basically Nash (or HBK) will come back, cost punk the match.  We find out that Nash/HHH/Steph were in on it together all along.  Proving Punk right, keeping HHH in his position and keeping the story going.



not a bad story even if it is predictable.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk: I won! That means you're not the COO anymore! 
HHH: Okay. :sad
HHH: But, I'm the owner now. :ho
Punk: 
HHH: lol, umad?


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, after HHH finally showed crazy intensity in the promo to hype up the match, Phil's first line was "La-di-da". That pissed me off so much. If you're not going to give a shit, why should anyone else?





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It looked like Hunter got legit pissed when he started getting angry and yelling because Punk wasn't giving him *anything* to work with other than that stupid ass smirk.





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's not even that they've overused his promo abilities, it's just that  Punk has done nothing except be a snarky asshole and smirk in peoples'  faces when they start cutting promos on him.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Phil Brooks isn't playing an asshole  though. He's supposed to be playing the savior of wrestling come to  bring sweeping change into a corrupt corporate system designed to shut  out talented workers who don't fit their vision of what a star is.  Instead, he's playing the role of a 5 time world champion bitching about  not having ice cream bars.



Isn't that his personality?
"What you see is what you get" & "I rather be hated for who I am than loved for something I'm not" If I remembered correctly, back when Randy Orton was running around with the Legend Killer gimmick, he was an douche/asshole. His gimmick wasn't being an asshole, his gimmick was the Legend Killer he was just an asshole while doing it. CM Punk is the same, he is supposedly the Wrestling Savior but he's just doing it in his manners




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There's no intrigue because Punk himself seemingly has no interest in showing any sort of vulnerability when someone else makes a somewhat valid point against him. It's just like Ghost said, if he's not going to give a shit, then why should we? What's the point of investing any sort of emotion in the angle if Punk's just going to laugh everything off and act like nothing fazes him in the slightest



Isn't that what you're supposed to do in these type of things? What DO you want him to say? "You're right, Triple H. I was wrong the entire time."



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh, he's benefiting from the push because he's feuding with bonafided top-tier guys on a more consistent basis, but he's really failing to deliver when he absolutely needs to now.



I'll be honest, Punk's promo yesterday was his worst ever since his whole thing started, but everyone is not gonna be on their top game every time they do something. We just have to hope for the best. The audience seeminly liked the face-off yesterday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

He ISN'T acting like a savior or whatever, though. Back when he brought up valid points like how WWE mistreated the guys they released(Luke Gallows, Masters, Koslov, etc) he still had a valid point. That's when he was still being a voice for the voiceless. When he puts the persecution on HIM, a FIVE-TIME WORLD CHAMPION, saying you're being held down sounds kind of stupid.

It would've been better if he pointed out that HHH used to be the anti-authority rebel who played by his own rules to get to the top in DX, but then he sold out and turned into a corporate suit continuing to do the same crappy things the old regime used to. And HHH has to realize that PHIL BROOKS is everything PAUL LEVESQUE USED to be...and BETTER at it than he ever was. And that's precisely why CM Brooks is the man who will win at NOC and bring real change!!!

That sounds a hell of a lot better than "La-da-dah...no, I'm going to kick YOUR ass because you won't give me a 7-11 cup."

Phil's main problem here is that he doesn't clearly state WHY he's so against Paul despite the COO essentially trying to be on his side. He's no longer fighting for the little guy and he doesn't look like an underdog being bullied by the corporation. In fact, he's the one bullying everyone else. 

I think that's the best I can explain it from my pov.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gonna agree with Ghost in that CM Punk had better arguments that he could have used (though he interpreted the "I'll kick YOUR ass" wrong). It's not like it would've been difficult either, considering some of Trips's arguments were just as stupid. I've been fearing for a while now that E is painting Punk as a whiney idiot. Like Christian minus the 2 day title hold.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Isn't that his personality?
> "What you see is what you get" & "I rather be hated for who I am than loved for something I'm not" If I remembered correctly, back when Randy Orton was running around with the Legend Killer gimmick, he was an douche/asshole. His gimmick wasn't being an asshole, his gimmick was the Legend Killer he was just an asshole while doing it. CM Punk is the same, he is supposedly the Wrestling Savior but he's just doing it in his manners


Except that Randy was the clear-cut heel at that point in time. Punk's been presented as a face for almost a month and a half now and has been nothing but whiny, apathetic, and unsympathetic.




> Isn't that what you're supposed to do in these type of things? What DO you want him to say? "You're right, Triple H. I was wrong the entire time."


How about he show a little fire and give me a reason to care? He's doing the same shit most people accuse Cena of doing only instead of cutting bad jokes, he just sits there smirking the entire time while occasionally bringing up fucking ice cream bars when a guy is being completely serious with him. The double standard at work here is downright hilarious. 




> I'll be honest, Punk's promo yesterday was his worst ever since his whole thing started, but everyone is not gonna be on their top game every time they do something. We just have to hope for the best.


In all fairness, he's been going downhill ever since a week or two before SummerSlam. There's only so much you can do with worky-shooty stuff before the crowds lose interest, especially when your opponent isn't using it against you.




> The audience seeminly liked the face-off yesterday.


They also seemingly liked Eddy spraying Big Show with sewage and Austin saying "What?" over and over again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

> >JRsBBQ: Just my 2 cents but the Attitude Era wasn't what made WWE great back in the day. It was the talent. Players win games not TV 14, PG, etc.



JR the best


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Punk has been average ever since his return from MITB.  I mean we already said he came back too soon.

Is this PPV interesting enough for me to order? Hell NO.  Fact is that Cena, HHH and Punk can't garner people to order this PPV because we already know we are getting a shotty result.  This isn't going to change the WWE Landscape.  

It's sad too because Punk could have been Jericho level but he decided that shooting realism to promos would get him super over with the fans.  Jericho can cut a awesome face and heel promo without calling you Paul Levesque.  SORRY Punk but we need a new martyr.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

Smackdown spoiler...



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Camera Man botched?

Damn you Ghost for posting that before me!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Camera Man botched?



3rd Sin Cara going to appear.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH



Can't wait for this feud.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Remember Taker vs Taker and Kane vs Kane?


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 14, 2011)

I came for mistico....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 14, 2011)

Is Bryan losing again?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Is Bryan losing again?



Yeah probably its like they are pulling a reverse Goldberg. DB 0-348 on a crazy losing streak becomes champ its the shit of nightmares.

Also anyone else feel like the value of the championships is decreasing?  I mean it would be like being in a class where everyone gets an "A" seems like just about everyone us some sort of former champion


----------



## Ceria (Sep 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah probably its like they are pulling a reverse Goldberg. DB 0-348 on a crazy losing streak becomes champ its the shit of nightmares.
> 
> Also anyone else feel like the value of the championships is decreasing?  I mean it would be like being in a class where everyone gets an "A" seems like just about everyone us some sort of former champion



that's true, it does feel like that sometimes, the world one will always be exciting to a degree, but the IC or the US no longer have the prestige they once did. 

also, i hope the fake sin cara becomes the real sin cara.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

I kind of hope they get beat by a third sin cara.  Now that's a twist


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We've honed our overanalyzing skills from years of overanalyzing single panels of manga that may or may not suggest one of our favorite characters may or may not be slightly stronger than someone else's favorite character.


Don't you mean we've honed our overanalyzing skills from years over thinking too hard about a scripted combat based dramatic weekly serial series, that has been influenced by everything from it's performers to sex scandals in the newspapers.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 14, 2011)

third Sin Cara = Big Show

shocks the world when he pulls la mistica on mark henry for revenge


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

3rd Cara should be DBD just to bury the gimmick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Don't you mean we've honed our overanalyzing skills from years over thinking too hard about a scripted combat based dramatic weekly serial series, that has been influenced by everything from it's performers to sex scandals in the newspapers.



Phil Brooks was carried by John Felix Cena in all their matches.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait I got it third sin cara should be doink


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

Third Sin Cara will be the first Sin Cara in a Sin Cara mask to super troll everyone.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 14, 2011)

What do you guys make of Raw's latest ratings?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Who are you kidding? We already know who the 3rd one is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> What do you guys make of Raw's latest ratings?



Phil Brooks and Paul Levesque aren't draws.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Monday night football double header. nuff said


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

No one gives a shit about the Raiders.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2011)

LMAO

Matt Hardy got arrested for another DWI!



> Former WWE and TNA wrestler Matt Hardy was arrested in Raleigh, North Carolina on a DWI charge. He is scheduled to appear in court on November 30.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> *Remember Taker vs Taker* and Kane vs Kane?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one gives a shit about the Raiders.



I agree totally but the jeebus freaks tune in to see tebow


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Tebow?  What is this football?  I thought the world cup was still a bit off.


----------



## Darc (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LMAO
> 
> Matt Hardy got arrested for another DWI!


I heard him an Jeff were suppose to do some mini tour too, damn shame.

This guy always cracks me up


----------



## Ceria (Sep 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Who are you kidding? We already know who the 3rd one is.



Where the fuck is hornswaggle, and finley for that matter. i miss their antics. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Third Sin Cara will be the first Sin Cara in a Sin Cara mask to super troll everyone.



Third sin cara should be chyna, that would be a super troll.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LMAO
> 
> Matt Hardy got arrested for another DWI!



So how long until he posts his latest "Rebirth" video?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2011)

Matt Hardy claims he was framed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Not just framed, gotten.

Which could only mean it's Truth's fault.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I'm serious.



> "For the first time in my life, I was framed," Hardy wrote on his Twitter page on Monday. "0,0, and O... I'm truly appalled. This will not go down without a fight. I've got a bull's eye on my head."


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Your guess as to what the D means.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Your guess as to what the D means.



I would've figured he'd take a page from Kurt and actually smile confidently during his mug shots. oh well


----------



## FearTear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Is hardy crying in those pictures?  Wouldn't be surprised if he hangs himself in jail. They may want to confiscate his shoe laces and sheets


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2011)

As dark as that joke is, it's scarily true. The guy's more unstable than a half finished game of Jenga at this point


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> As dark as that joke is, it's scarily true. The guy's more unstable than a half finished game of Jenga at this point



Yeah and soon we will hear about how he is onto the people who set him up.  I feel better knowing detective fatty is on the case to protect us from big brother


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude, Truth is the new king of Nor Car.  Also, what IS that D.  Also,  Shiiit Hardy's Gray.  You know who else is gray?  Scott hall.  Version done, indeed. Cody was right.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Your guess as to what the D means.



It makes me glad that he got canned from TNA, the guy is probably one of the biggest busts in the last 15 years.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure what his problem is...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

#Heel.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

One man is going to retirement or one man is going to a hotel and get drunk with money he doesn't have to spend.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

....yeabuwha?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

impact shit. not much more than that.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2011)

Ahahaha brilliant angle pulled by TNA. They've got a solid story going into BFG for the world heavyweight championship.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Ahahaha brilliant angle pulled by TNA. They've got a solid story going into BFG for the world heavyweight championship.



that was pretty clever, i'm almost surprised they thought of it on their own. 

Kazarian stands no chance against roode. he might as well lay down. 

I do like the queen's tournament idea, i hope mickie james loses. Winter v angelina would be interesting.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

They might as well just call her velvet boobs, they keep having her wear less and less. not that i disagree with them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> They might as well just call her velvet boobs, they keep having her wear less and less. not that i disagree with them.



I have the feeling that she is pulling a McCool(sleeping with someone in order to be in the spotlight)

Before Bischoff and Hogan arrived, she was a jobber...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2011)

>TNA plays music as Ric does his "drop on the floor" act...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2011)

Is TNA seriously saying that Hebner didn't see that low blow?

Are you serious  ?


----------



## Darc (Sep 15, 2011)

^ I know right, wtf LOL

This Flair vs Sting match is just....


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2011)

They should have cut that scene out for commercial break lol.

that was just...

EDIT:

I saw Hebner count to three before they all came out.

.


----------



## Darc (Sep 15, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> They should have cut that scene out for commercial break lol.
> 
> that was just...
> 
> ...



Thank God I'm not the only on who noticed and what the fuck Flair didn't tap, he looked passed out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2011)

The Nature Boy is going to die in that ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone tell me the good parts of IW I missed.  I saw Joe tap out Morgan like a bitch, and I heard that AJ chewed out Hardy's arse.  Oh, and I saw Devon remind of just how long ago TLC was.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Tonight, AJ Styles showed Phil Brooks how to cut a shoot promo with real emotion.

Holy shit, what is this world coming to.

Madison Rayne sucking up to Karen was hilarious.

They must've edited the shit out of Flair/Sting, because that match was actually decent.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 16, 2011)

This is the end of Rock/Benoit from Fully Loaded 2000. Can't help but watch this and think about the shitstorm that would happen today if Cena were to win a match in this manner. Benoit locks the crossface in 3x, Rock doesn't tap, Rock hits one Rock Bottom and the match is over.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR-KvH9ogR4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Why is the Rock wrestling by himself?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2011)

I am ready for tonight's Smackdown.

@IBD: Don't even bother. Hataz still gonna hate, especially since that match technically didn't exist.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> They should have cut that scene out for commercial break lol.
> 
> that was just...
> 
> ...



Hebner is just too old.., have him as a ref for some meanless matches or hell for Xplosion matches.


----------



## Darc (Sep 16, 2011)

Hebner is awesome tho, he pushes wrestlers back, he doesn't take anyones shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

The way they edited, it sort of looked like Flair got a shoulder up. But that doesn't forgive Hebner for watching Flair low blow Sting right in front of him and letting all of Immortal run-in without doing anything.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 16, 2011)

Just watched Smackdown


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Sep 16, 2011)

Uh oh @ that tweet


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The way they edited, it sort of looked like Flair got a shoulder up. But that doesn't forgive Hebner for watching Flair low blow Sting right in front of him and letting all of Immortal run-in without doing anything.



As much as i wish flair would retire, sting should have lost that match. Why is it that whenever they throw down a gauntlet like this where one has to beat the first guy to get to the second why can't the opponent lose in the first match? it would make things more interesting that way it seems like hogan gets off, then you bring another guy whose even more formidable in as a surprise. like goldberg for example.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

That only works if they actually had someone like Goldberg they were planning on bringing in.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I have the feeling that she is pulling a McCool(sleeping with someone in order to be in the spotlight)
> 
> Before Bischoff and Hogan arrived, she was a jobber...



Are you surprised though, i'd be wearing that ass out if it were me in a position of authority. that and Miss Tessmacher. Damn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get why it's a bad thing for someone to be banging Velvet Sky in exchange for a push. If anything, I'd say you're a moron if you didn't.

I mean, no one gets on John Laurenitis' case for choosing new divas out of a swimsuit catalog.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow. Big day for WWE.



> PWInsider.com is reporting that Ring of Honor star Claudio Castagnoli has officially signed a developmental deal with WWE and has reported to Florida Championship Wrestling. Castagnoli will go under the new name Antonio Cesaro in FCW.



No Chris Hero. 

and...




> *Updated (7:25 p.m. ET):* The following was just issued on WWE.com: "WWE sources have confirmed that The Rock and John Cena will be a part of a Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Tag Team Match."
> 
> Both Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and WWE have issued the following graphic promoting that Rock and John Cena will be "joining forces" at the Survivor Series PPV on 11/20 with the tag line: "Never Before. Never Again."



Streams for anyone that wants to watch.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

I love edge, but this is just a cheap pop, it's in canada so they prop up all the retired canadians


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 16, 2011)

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

Daniel bryan is a candidate for the light heavyweight division if ever there was one. He doesn't belong in the heavy weight class, i feel he'd do better against the x division in tna.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 16, 2011)

So there are two Sin Caras? 

My bet is that one is Chavo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

Hm....smackdown....or dragon age 2/ dehr?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

I got something oksana can massage. 

Trish


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

jobber divas, i didn't know they existed


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2011)

AJ has plenty of time learning how to sell with how much she gets her ass kicked.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey jinder, yo no habla indian


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2011)

*CM Punk talking to Nicolas Dickless and janet I am the biggest fucking dumb ass cunt bag shit fuck whore whose stupid fucking dad is soley responsible for the braves moving to la and becoming that shitty excuse of a team known as the clippers bitchface snyder*


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Wow. Big day for WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM MARKING OUT BRO.

The Rock back in the ring.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, I don't get why it's a bad thing for someone to be banging Velvet Sky in exchange for a push. If anything, I'd say you're a moron if you didn't.
> 
> I mean, no one gets on John Laurenitis' case for choosing new divas out of a swimsuit catalog.



Good point on the first paragraph.

As for the 2nd one, look who is the current champ....if Beth doesnt win the belt at NOC, then fck the divas division.

That last segment of SD was great, I wouldnt mind if Henry ends up Champ, he has been really good as a heel, I will put him and Bully Ray as surprises of the Year for their performance.


----------



## Ae (Sep 16, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> No Chris Hero.



It's FCW, so it's not like it matters(now) anyways.
Antonio Cesaro is a really lame name, but it'll probably change when he makes it to the main roster.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got around to seeing the end of Smackdown. Is it me, or did Mark Henry end up looking like the face in the fued?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 16, 2011)

Claudio Castagnoli getting signed by WWE and Cena & Rock teaming up at Survivor Series are the only things relevant today.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 16, 2011)

Zack Ryder as COO of the WWE if CM Punk wins.


Suvivor series just became must watch.


----------



## Ae (Sep 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Just got around to seeing the end of Smackdown. Is it me, or did Mark Henry end up looking like the face in the fued?


I can see why you said that but it's irrelevant. Since Cody Rhodes was on SD! everything else doesn't really matter.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry but I want the Kings of Wrestling.  Not Antonio Cesario.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Sorry but I want the Kings of Wrestling.  Not Antonio Cesario.



You've got to be grasping at straws pretty hard to honestly find something negative to say about Claudio's signing. Just sit back and enjoy it, dude.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2011)

I got my money on Triple H to win lol..


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2011)

This whole tag team match ruins the surprise of the rock coming in and interrupting one of cena's title matches.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

@WWE sources have confirmed that The Rock and John Cena will be a part of a Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Tag Team Match.

Ew?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2011)

ew indeed, unforgivably ew.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody going to the ROH Show or watch it?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

Going to NOC tomorrow


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2011)

gonna watch noc, but doubtful without the internet championship defense that i'll pay attention.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> gonna watch noc, but doubtful without the internet championship defense that i'll pay attention.



I have a feeling it will be defended but in a squash match

with Ryder's broski power though all his opponents will be squashed


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 17, 2011)

> In addition to former Ring of Honor talent Claudio Castagnoli being added to the FCW roster under the ring name of Antonio Cesaro, several readers have sent in word that the roster section of the FCW site has added Corey Graves, who formerly competed in Ring of Honor as Sterling James Keenan.






Anyone familiar with this guy?


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Anyone familiar with this guy?



He appeared in an August 10, 2007 episode of SmackDown!, where he was easily squashed by Mark Henry. Later that week on an edition of WWE Heat he lost to Val Venis by pinfall.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm surprised that Ricardo and Hunico are still listed on their roster, assuming where the sin cara angle goes, maybe this might be Hunico's chance to break out.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm surprise they didn't use Epico since he was the smaller guy, but since it's too late I hope they do something with Epico/Tito & Primo. They would be a great factor to rebuild the tag-team division.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 17, 2011)

> He appeared in an August 10, 2007 episode of SmackDown!, where he was easily squashed by Mark Henry. Later that week on an edition of WWE Heat he lost to Val Venis by pinfall.



 Thats quite the resume. I must say he does seem to have an interesting look.



Ceria said:


> I'm surprised that Ricardo and Hunico are still listed on their roster, assuming where the sin cara angle goes, maybe this might be Hunico's chance to break out.



Ricardo just started his own big stable in FCW. If you want to see Ricardo as a main-event guy, FCW is the place for you to watch right now.

Hunico is still working in developmental at the moment. He recently turned heel, though, which I assume is to help him in his matches against (the real) Sin Cara on SmackDown. I don't expect to see him on the main roster after the Sin Cara feud is over, honestly.




> I'm surprise they didn't use Epico since he was the smaller guy, but since it's too late I hope they do something with Epico/Tito & Primo. They would be a great factor to rebuild the tag-team division.



Tito Colon just joined Ricardo Rodriques' new stable that I just mentioned. I agree that he & Primo would be solid tag team. They're pretty much indentical, though. 


FCW, welcome Antonio Cesaro.

Link removed


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

TylerBlack just beat Antonio Cesario in his FCW Debut.  ahahaha

K.O.W. > Antonio Cesario.  I hope this is some cheap ass angle because I fucking wanted to see KOW with Punk on Survivor Series.  Like KOW Punk Bryan and Cena vs HHH and his cronies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Antonio Caesario is a disgrace.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 18, 2011)

You sound like a fucking toddler.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Tomorrow night, I hope the ref stops the HHH/Punk match because Punk accidentally low blows HHH and then HHH hits a sucker pedigree when Punk is trying to apologize for the win.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

That only happens if Earl Hebner is the referee.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

I had an idea about it, but seem like it been done 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgL6pNe3sl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry better fucking win later tonight. I'm pissed enough about Cuntweather. I don't need 2 disasters.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

Del Rio will win clean

I'm 100% certain


----------



## Godot (Sep 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Del Rio will win clean
> 
> I'm 100% certain



Well whatever the case, Cena won't be champion for a while. Unless:

A) He wins the title, then quickly drops it in time for Survivor Series

B) He wins it, keeps it, and we end up having the WWE champion in the tag team match at Survivor series...


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Sep 18, 2011)

No one beats Cena clean.


----------



## Godot (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure Rey would be allowed to


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> TylerBlack just beat Antonio Cesario in his FCW Debut.  ahahaha
> 
> K.O.W. > Antonio Cesario.  I hope this is some cheap ass angle *because I fucking wanted to see KOW with Punk on Survivor Series*.  Like KOW Punk Bryan and Cena vs HHH and his cronies.



Reports say it's going to be the Rock, Cena, Punk and Sheamus on one team. K.O.W. have no chance of being involved.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

They would kill his momentum if he was to lose tonight. He won the Royal Rumble, Money in the Bank, even successfully cashing it in at Summerslam! All that effort they put into him would just goes to waste. There have been four champions in two months, you do the math. Del Rio *needs *a credible reign.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

SD was pretty awesome this week, just saw a replay


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Predictions ahoy.

Cena non clean, ADR retains.
HHH gets an assist for the win.
Air Boom Keeps it.
Beeeeeeth gonna kill you!
Cody doesn't need to fight Orton yet, but if I am wrong its ok.
A Ry gets the god so ziggles and swags can fight over cougars.
Henry.  15 years, man.

I missing any matches?

Zack Ryder vs Darren Young, Yoshi Tatsu, Chris Masters, and Primo Colon.  I'd kinda mark.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Night of Champions will be good.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

NoC should be good tonight.

hopefully the end will be more juicy that last night's hbo finish...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

The ending last night was great, lol.

Predictions for tonight:

- Del Rio
- Mark Henry, dude deserves it
- Triple H via Nash or Vince interference, maybe HBK 
- Beth Phoenix
- Jack Swagger
- Air Boom 
- Cody Rhodes


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2011)

Nash interferes to get back at Triple H then Vince comes in to aid his son in law culminating in another "I love you pops"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

HBK will be in the house tonight


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping for a last minute Brock Lesnar return and F5 the fuck out Cena letting ADR win tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

ADR wins when Ricardo knocks out Cena with the best dropkick in wrestling history.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The ending last night was great, lol.
> 
> Predictions for tonight:
> 
> ...



Yes
Damn straight
 punk win, but interference is expected. 
Beth will destroy her. 
Ary or swagger. 
The awesome truth 
The cross rhodes.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

I will be looking to go somewhere else to watch it if justin's place is no good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

My prediction...who gives a fuck.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I will be looking to go somewhere else to watch it if justin's place is no good.



Im going to watch it at hooters, i wonder which place will be better since i saw summerslam at ker's tit house.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 18, 2011)

Can somebody please reserve me a replay stream as I'll be unable to watch it?

Fucking School.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be watching it on the internet


----------



## FearTear (Sep 18, 2011)

My predictions:

-Jack Swagger
-Cody Rhodes
-Beth Phoenix
-AirBoom
-Randy Orton
-John Cena by dq
-CM Punk


----------



## Starrk (Sep 18, 2011)

HBK was just saying how he went to meet with HHH to go over a storyline angle.

100% sure he'll interfere in the match tonight. For who, that I don't know.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I sincerely hope Mark wins, but it's pretty obvious they're going to have Randy 'pull an upset victory'. Probably by count out.

And then Mark is bumped back to jobber status. What a shame for a guy who's been in the business as long as him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2011)

Punk will beat HHH clean or HHH wins via interference, anyway I see this a 5 stars match.

Wouldnt mind if Henry wins the strap.

I have the feeling ADR/Cena ends up in DQ.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2011)

What site has a decent stream for this one?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

Dark match daniel bryan vs slater awaiting sin caras


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

Someone hook me up with a stream?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

stream please... we're all whores for streams it seems.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I could use a good stream as well.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

- Alberto

- Randy Orton, Henry won't get the win *yet* 

- CM Punk, interference*s,* Mick Foley becomes new COO

- Beth Phoenix

- Alex Riley, Swag & Ziggles cost each other the match. Jomo could win but that's retarded since he was never involve. 

- Air Boom, Awesome Truth making it seem like they will win but won't

- Cody Rhodes

Cody, Alberto, & Beth for obvious reasons.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

it begins....


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

STREAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

He's not the chosen one. He's god. Even Beckenbauer would be proud of his attacking play

Here's the one I always use. No promises on reliability


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

No need to thank me.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

why dont we have a play by play guy on our commentary


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the streams


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

AWESOME TRUTH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

datshittyAirBoomremix


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

You know...much as I like all these people... I need to be sold on this ppv right now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

inb4 interruption from hhh's new project


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

SOS >>>> TIP.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

This is some Mayweather/Ortiz shit, right here.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Air Jobbers prevail


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Conspiwacy is successful


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

That was bullshit, Awesome Truth should have won this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

The ref is Little Jimmy.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

You don't know shit about wrestling ref!! WWE should fire you!!  Awesome Truth never gets a fair shake!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

No one likes a bully.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> That was bullshit, Awesome Truth should have won this match.


Keikaku douri...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

Conspiracy everywhere


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Faces win uncleanly. Effin' choice


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Stream went out. 

lol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

New ref and the match will go on. I HOPE.

INSIDE OUT?!?!?!?!?!?!?

knew that shit was going to DVD.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

CODY!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Found another decent livestream by chance. 

He's not the chosen one. He's god. Even Beckenbauer would be proud of his attacking play

It lags a bit less.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

This will be a very DASHING match!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> That was bullshit, Awesome Truth should have won this match.



The conspiracy continues.

Me predicts they team with Nash to screw Hunter's match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Stream down...switching to the other one.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Dude....NOONE cares about TFJ.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

anyone got a working stream?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Man ted needs a new intro music


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Next up is Miz vs Ary, except this time with more cumulative talent.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> anyone got a working stream?







Im using Link 2 which doesn't lag


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Ryder chant?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man ted needs a new intro music



Ted's theme is sub-TNA level.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

AHAHAAHAHA HOW ABOUT FOR THE MARINE HUH!! LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

booker is brutally honest with the roster.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Im using Link 2 which doesn't lag



i love you.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

"Side walk slam."

 .


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

He would of lost even if he hit him by DQ, he's got no reason to be mad


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Good match. Good show from Legacy with a decent finish. They've got some chemistry, though I guess it's not surprising.

Next match! Who _is_ next, BTW?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Crowd is dead though.  Shame too for a NY PPV.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Heavyweight I assume?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

lol OMM.  Xtian is the GOAT.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Crowd is dead though.  Shame too for a NY PPV.



If I lived in Buffalo, I'd be dead too.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Christian talkin' s--t about the Bills

It's funny because I forgot Buffalo had a sports team.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Sheamus promo involving another irish story


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

I love Christian. 

EDIT: AND SHEAMUS! CHRISTIAN AND SHEAMUS ARE BOTH AWESOME


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Seamus bout to get booed to hell and back.  Xtian owns this crowd.  I used to be a bills fan.  Fucker totally made me boo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Sheamus knows how to dress.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucky green testicle


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

NO ONE MORE MATCH?!?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Why are all the faces heels?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

they can tweak that to make it look like seamus owned it all they want, that promo was 90% xtian


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

ONE MORE TESTICLE


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

A Randy Orton DVD

Yawn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

"Morrison has that it factor!" 

Booker T trying to keep kayfabe alive by telling the biggest lie in wrestling history.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Swagger pushups!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Swagger wins, calling it.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

looking for A-Ry to get owned this whole match.  Looking for HoMo I mean JoMo to do a spot monkey highlight.  OH LOOK HE CAUGHT A BANANA in the Air!

Looking for Dolph to OWN all this Bustas.

Looking for Jack Swagger to do a push up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

If Scott Steiner was in this match, he'd have at least a 144% chance of winning.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Its the same referee from the Miz Air Boom Match LOL.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Dropkick cover is more proof why wwe  can't fire jomo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

"Did you just cost me my match?" 

You would've lost your belt, Dolph.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Alex winning would've been the most hilarious thing ever


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Ziggler is the fucking man!


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

ROFL DAMN that was crazy, good match.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

PERFECTION​


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Super push by Ziggler.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

This match was indeed perfection.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think many if any people thought Ziggles was gonna retain.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

so far all retains.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

JoMo was the most entertaining thing in that match. Really nice finish, however. Good show by all 4 of these guys, yes even A-Ry.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry looks to be approximately 5000x bigger than Josh.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

MARK HENRY.

Too bad the chances of winning for him are close to 0 thanks to Orton hype.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

15 years of frustration?

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

datCOOVickie


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Striker + Vickie == ?? Profit? 

 . . . ppv in 2 weeks


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry is that big because he has 15 years of Frustration.    Once he shits that thing out he'll look like Bobby  Lashley LMAO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Hell in a Cell two weeks away?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Dat hall of pain.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

2 weeks of build-up. Hell yeah...(?)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

I expected Ary and am happily wrong.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Mark Henry is that big because he has 15 years of Frustration.    Once he shits that thing out he'll look like Bobby  Lashley LMAO



Damn! dunno I read it like if he would shit Booby Lashley...lol anyways I hope Hall of Pain win this one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Probably will be just a bunch of rematches and Nash vs. Punk.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

OH SHIT DIVAS MATCH IS DEEP? WTF!?!?!!  Beth Phoenix got this then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry will complete his 15 year odyssey by winning the heavyweight title tonight, something that no one has ever done and especially not at WM20.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Hell in a Cell in 2 weeks? 

looks like WWE wants a lot of time to build up Survivor Series.

Mark Henry wins.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

I swear if Hell in a Cell have the same card, I will end someone!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

dathugepopthatdoesntdrawanyratingsorbuyrateswhatsoeverbyRandyOrton


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

>Michael Cole says they've been talking about Henry's destructiveness a lot
>Asks Booker T what about Randy
>Booker says Henry is destructive

i love it .


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark  .


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Time for the Spanish Table to go.  Then again I bet that Spanish Table is built FORD TOUGH.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry bitch slap.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Henry is not fucking around.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Booker is ridiculous


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

WWE has too many ppvs


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

"I don't think Randy can RKO Mark Henry"

Seems like they forgot when he did it a little over three months ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Bullshit


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Im with Booker T YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

not sure all of a sudden who's gonna win this...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

That was an epic bump by henry


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

I was surprised how the ropes can lift henry


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2011)

FUCK YEAH! HALL OF PAIN!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HE WON.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THE REAL SEXUAL CHOCOLATE IS WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2011)

GLORY!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

that was a very strange finish


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

That's it, I'm rocking a mark Henry set.

HALL OF PAIN BABY.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

FUCK YES.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep that fucking bill payed


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

what am I saying, I like this, HELLZ YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

THAT WHITE BITCH!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark henry rules yeah I marked out screw the little jimmies


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

WHHAAAA I WAS WRONG?!?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

lol at those reactions

dat is why wwe always puts cena on top

>imagines a million kids making those faces when/if cena loses


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

That was a fucking SQUASH. Orton just got GOT.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

GOOD, i was starting to fear this pattern of retaining we're seeing here. 


BETH WINS, ADR retains. Triple H wins.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

THIS IS THE NATION OF DOMINATION!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE BITCHES!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

YOUR NEW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION SEXUAL CHOCOLATE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hs8wsPU5tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, WWE had the balls to do it!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

YOU'RE ALL HATERS.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't start cheering me now.  OH SHIT HENRY!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WHHAAAA I WAS WRONG?!?



You should have believed like the rest of us.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

"I ain't running from nobody"

Since when is Sheamus's name "Nobody?" Must be some wierd Irish nickname or somethin'


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Now all we need is for Del Rio to pull the fuck through.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

That's right, Mark...none of us deserve to share in your awesome.  :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry reminds me of when Eddie Guerrero was finally being pushed to the top.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Sheamus vs Mark Henry coming soon.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

DAT SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Here comes Punk.

X


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Now all we need is for Del Rio to pull the fuck through.



he'll win
don't worry about it lol

there's been no narrative for his title reign so far
so i think they'll establish that tonight...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

ice cream bar shirt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh look, we go from the exciting Mark Henry to...Phil Brooks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Ice cream bar t-shirt.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

divas championship after whc match, I dont even

anyways, MIZZARK FUCKING HENRY!!!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Bathroom break coming up.

Did anyone screencap that one blond girl's face when Henry got the pin?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Beth's hometown?

Fuck...she's gonna job.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> he'll win
> don't worry about it lol
> 
> there's been no narrative for his title reign so far
> so i think they'll establish that tonight...



I really hope so. I really don't want this to be another one of those 'fluke title reigns' where Del rio ends up being bumped down to either IC status or just plain forgotten.

Also hoping Beth wins tonight.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

funny how of all the time im watching the PPV, I felt the need to piss exactly at this moment


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sheamus vs Mark Henry coming soon.



And when that time comes, the great white will devour Shamu :ho. But that is for another time. For now, it's time for the Glamazon to dominate.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

SPANK DAT HO


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

The great black hope


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Man Kelly2 showing you how UNathletic she is


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

lol, Beth Phoenix is the crowd favorite, wiat hometown... of course.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Beth will win in front of her home town.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

this match is... decent...

what the hell?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Natty and Eve no-selling suddenly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Superplex


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Went to do dishes but from what I saw, K2 put in work.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Dat jiggleplex


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

KELLBERG KELLBERG KELLBERG...


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

again? wtf?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

... Did that just happen?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Respect to Kelly for that bump.

Beth loses in her home town from a roll-up. 
And the tears flow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Why the fuck did that dumb ho retain? Jesus WWE. And is her finisher a fucking roll up?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



WHAT JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Beth's hometown?
> 
> Fuck...she's gonna job.



This guy is a genius.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Beth jobs on her hometown. What a horrible homecoming LOL


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I am not content.

Not content at all. And in her home town to boot.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

WTF did i just watch?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Screwing over CM Punk's girlfriend. Signs to come for the main event?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is even more super than Super Cena.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Where is Kharma?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

WWE likes the tears of it's fans.  But hey, atleast Henry won.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelberg won. I'm fearing super cena may do the same.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Beth jobs on her hometown. What a horrible homecoming LOL



wouldn't call it jobbing, seeing as how she almost broke Kelly mid-match. 

Still, what an upset. Buffalo ain't happy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

datrealchampionAlbertodelRio


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

oh Kelly Kelly won?

at least I liked the Beth's match against AJ on SD, or was it kaitlyn

very nice position


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfQ3jDTaQ4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sick of these montages making Cena look like a fucking hero. He'll always be shit in my eyes.

Also, I liek that Beth lost in ehr hometown... feels like Bret loosing in Canada.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

sigh hypocenacul.  def; cena being hypocritical as always.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember that cena speech. That was the first time I heard a butthurt cena.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

I want alberto to be champ longer, but im really uninterested with this match, same way im uninterested with orton vs henry, but acknowledge how good it was and is loving the fact that henry won


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

NO WAY, CM PUNK VS TRIPLE H MAIN EVENT?!??!?!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Time for more tears? Oh, yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Champion comes out first? FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

... Where's the fancy car?


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Remember how everyone complains about predictability, now when something unexpected happens. We complain, it's funny isn't it?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

John Cena's theme music sounds like somebody whose in the bathroom having Diarrhea problems  its like PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR AHHHHHHHHHHH WAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  LMAO


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricardo going face?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

No cars? No announcer? No interest from me.

Where the hell's Ricardo?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

CENA JACKIN' YO RIDE.

CALL THE PO PO.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

So yeah, the face of this feud just committed grand theft auto.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Cena steals cars. Is a face.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it sad or awesome the match I cared most about (other than HHH/Punk) involved Mark Henry? Lol

I want Kharma to come back and be Mark Henry's storyline lover. Imagine Henry destroying the entire SmackDown men's roster, and Kharma destroying all the divas all in the ring at once, then they make out with the bodies of the entire roster laying in and around the ring. 

TALK ABOUT HAWT.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfQ3jDTaQ4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Alberto is pissed.

Cena's gonna get his fuckin' arm broke.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So yeah, the face of this feud just committed grand theft auto.



CENATION DON'T PLAY


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Champ out 1st

Cena steals car?

oh shit


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena steals cars. Is a face.





Shirker said:


> Time for more tears? Oh, yes. Yes, it is.





Agmaster said:


> Fuck Cena.



Oh look, it's already started and he hasn't even won yet


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricardo wins this in a squash match.

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA king saying take that you gringos LOL LMAO


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Shut up Cena.

You fuckin suck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

He IS a class above everyone, Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

. . . . wow straight hypocenacul.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

my stream died..lol.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Shut up, Cena... you're a loser.


----------



## Dastek (Sep 18, 2011)

oh dear god the John Cena sign


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Cena with a sub-Christy Hemme level announcing job.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Cole is right for once... a fucking suck up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

giant cena head


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Cena be trollin'
Dey hatin'


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't see Cena steal a car because of my stream dropping.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's hoping Alberto 'breaks his arm' and puts him out of action for awhile.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Question, has Cena ever done a joke that doesn't involve "poop" or "crap"?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Alberto completely carrying Cena so far.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

CRowd too fixated on hating/loving cena to care about match.  Cena kills matches.  /hater


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Del Rio is gonna show he can win on his own.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Ref knew Ricardo was too over and taking heat away from the other wrestlers.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

the crowd came to life


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I love how the crowd is chanting the Lets go Cena/Cena sucks.. shows how he isn't everyone's sweetheart hero like WWE wants people to have him as.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

ok i will admit, cena is working this match in a non standard way so far.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

So, Mark Henry went from being on ECW feuding with Matt Hardy and losing cleanly to a twist of fate, to beating Orton in a dominating fashion for the World title. 

I'm happy for Mark, he deserves the win, even if I have a feeling it'll only last 2 weeks and Orton will win the title back at HiAC.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ok i will admit, cena is working this match in a non standard way so far.



Super Cena incoming in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry at Mania har har


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> NO WAY, CM PUNK VS TRIPLE H MAIN EVENT?!??!?!



Of course! He is *C*hicago's *M*ainevent Punk


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't even been paying attention to this much, I hate Cena so much.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

watching the NFL highlights on NBC instead of this match.   we all know Ricardo wins this.......


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Of course! He is *C*hicago's *M*ainevent Punk



Who the hell is CM Punk? Do you mean Phil Brooks?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Of course! He is *C*hicago's *M*ainevent Punk



That and it's clearly the most hyped/important match.

Plus, whatever shenanigans happens in the match will have more of an impact if it ends the show.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

very awkward ring work...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT DEL RIO JUST JACKED A FINISHING MOVE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

"NEW CHAMPION!!!"

...off a dropkick.

Fuck off, Cole.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Super Cena incoming in 3, 2, 1....


We all expect and fear, but.,....


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCK WHAT WAS THAT SOUND???????


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Del Rio with a senton bomb?

Must edit movelist in svr2011


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Del Rio busting out that Dos Caras shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

ADR should not have let go.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

LETS GO CENA


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

well.....sigh.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't fucking believe this.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I called it. Super Cena wins.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Wth


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry vs Randy Orton, best match of the night. 


fuck this shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

loooooooooool

well, i always did say that del rio shouldn't have won the championship when he did


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Cena wins. Whatever.

Sexual Chocolate is what's happening.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Complete Bullshit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

The Miz > ADR


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Henry should add Cena to the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

How many times I have to see Cena as champ? sigh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

This is some TNA shit right here.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

hell in a cell 2 weeks away, ADR could still win.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sick of this man, I mean come on, BUILD SOMEONE ELSE WWE. Del Rio was built so strong just to lose like that, ITS JUST UNREAL.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

>that kid telling cena off  .


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

This guy is soooo fucking corny.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait.. 10 time champion?

Isn't that flair's record? FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This is some TNA shit right here.



nah tna would have had the announcer come in and win the belt


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

And King being a kiss ass. Booker T too? C'mon dawg


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Flair is 16 time World Champion.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2011)

Only one minority champion at a time.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> How many times I have to see Cena as champ? sigh



Until his merch stops selling. Which means twelfth of never.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

This is glorious, the status quo is restored

Also fuck yeah Mark finally getting a world title run


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no wait 16 times. My bad.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

And Cena takes it, fueling the rage that keeps him going 
Still, this match was kinda meh through most of it, atleast when compared to the others. Some nice moments like the Del Rio bomb and Cena straight up lifting himself out of the arm finisher.

Now it's time for Phil and Paul to duke it out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

From what I can tell, Cena has to win, because there's gonna be some major heel shit going down in the main event. 

...I hope. :33


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

well..i don't want to see a adr and cena rematch at hell in a cell

champion vs. champion would be nice 
maybe a month after this next ppv


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to keep Cena champion for Wrestlemania.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I associate that terrible WWE belt with John Cena...there's an entire of era of Wrestling history that I feel is illegitimate because I make that association.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> nah tna would have had the announcer come in and win the belt



No, because that would actually be awesome.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

A skinny, fat ass?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

CM Punk better save this event.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 18, 2011)

My stream just went down. Any help?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, because that would actually be awesome.



.

I feel bad for adr
they should have given him at least two more ppv's

cena, rock doesn't have to built for _that_ long lol
which i guess is what they're gunning for...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope Paul Levesque sends Phil Brooks into the hall of pain.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> A skinny, fat ass?



I wonder how many times it'll have to be repeated before it settles in that "skinny-fat" is a bodybuilding term...


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Nathen said:


> My stream just went down. Any help?



He's not the chosen one. He's god. Even Beckenbauer would be proud of his attacking play

mine has yet to cut off, ya'll must have shit net


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Cole lost his voice. 

Booker T will be leading this announce team.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Honestly, I don't care about this match. I kinda lost some interest in Punk. He's only entertaining as the anti-Cena.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I associate that terrible WWE belt with John Cena...there's an entire of era of Wrestling history that I feel is illegitimate because I make that association.



. The good old days.

Ironic how it's the belt from Vince's former competition that is more credible than the belt he himself created.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

inb4 a meteor crashes in cuz of a text message


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Paul Levesque more over than Phil Brooks, confirmed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> . The good old days.
> 
> Ironic how it's the belt from Vince's former competition that is more credible than the belt he himself created.



Yeah I agree...damn I want a new belt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

CM PUNK WILL WIN, RAW ANON GM WILL REGAIN CONTROL OF RAW.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

HHH pose interruption was epic


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

CM PUNK giving us what we want.

Carnage.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Bruno Sammartino-4040 Combined Days
Ric Flair-13? Titles Reign 

My deepest apologies but Cena is gonna make your accomplishment seem like shit.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Cena never loses to a minority or an immigrant.  I mean if you're Mexican and a wrestler you can guarantee to be a jobber to Cena.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

They are destroying the wrong announce table.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope HHH buries his overrated ass


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

nice sucker punch from Punk


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Please let there be blood. 
If not, this match will automatically suck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Phil Brooks is just too skinny fat to be a star as Levesque is proving right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> They are destroying the wrong announce table.


 The Spanish Table maybe survived tonight?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Triple H wasting no time .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Please let there be blood.
> If not, this match will automatically suck.



Yeah cause matches need blood to be any good right?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

@Kage: 

I'd rather see this belt again.





			
				Darth sidious said:
			
		

> Yeah cause matches need blood to be any good right?



When its "Personal, and not just business", a  "street Fight", no blood is  stupid. Lets be real here please. No holds barred matches should be violent, above PG rating. Blood adds to the authenticity of the violence and adds to how much these guys hate each other.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

cole is out .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2011)

Me and the rest of the Wrestling Randomness crew get ready for our Night of Champions reaction show. Join us


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

Booker is so fucking funny


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Booker

Best announcer 2011.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

booker t reminds me of those toys with the automatic catch phrases...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol bags.  Oh punk.  Making it fun.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Here come the weapons.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

hhh spinebuster.  i clapped


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

>'I wish Benoit was here' sign

How did that not get confiscated?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

probably michael lucky


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Knee bone connected to the ankle bone.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

>punk screams
>pulls his pad back a bit, peeks, puts it back, and continues to scream


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Right at the knee bone connected to the ankle bone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Cerebral Assassin being cerebral.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Knee bone connected to the ankle bone.




Booker, you are the best


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

"knee bone connected to the ankle bone"

Dr Booker T ladies and gentlemen


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

That Spanish Table


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

booker t  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Macho Man is rolling in his grave at the crappiness of that elbow.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

Inb4ECW ECW ECW ECW


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

"That was Savage"

--Jerry the king Lawler


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Miz and Truth.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome Truth baby.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

AWESOME TRUTH


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I wonder how many times it'll have to be repeated before it settles in that "skinny-fat" is a bodybuilding term...



It is...
Seriously look it up lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wtf is going on? lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

This makes me so happy.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

HBK is in traffic so Miz had to interfere


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

not sure if this is a good idea
people likely bought the ppv to see this match...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Me predicts they team with Nash to screw Hunter's match.



Sorta called it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

PLAY THE MUSIC BITCHES YOU KNOW WHICH ONE


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

MIZ AND TRUTH


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

AWESOME TRUTH + CM PUNK STABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

ATTITUDE ERA REF!


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL REF THROWING A PUNCH?!?!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WHO THE FUCK IS THAT REFEREE?!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

"These guys goin get fired."

.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Dat Ref


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet Cena will come out to save the day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

ZThe ref is Scott Armstrong, former wrestler.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

Nash, X-Pac, HBK where are you?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

BEST MAIN EVENT.

BEST.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Laurenitis is the conspiracy leader.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

This match makes no sense.

Bring out Nash.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

JOHNNY AFTER THAT COO SPOT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

uhm... didnt truth drag punk onto hh to cover him earlier?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me guess...


Dusty booked this one.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Truth just saved Trips. 

Irony, horrible horrible irony.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Matt hardy comes out and ill mark the fuck out


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

lol moves of doom no commence


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

NASH!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so confused. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

That just proved wrestling is fake.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

This is all making the _most _sense


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2011)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

Come on Kev, remember TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

So, who stole Vince Russo's notebook?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

>nash laid out, arms, sprawled, and legs crossed

>lol


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

HHH Wins!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2011)

And the burying continues....


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

:S

Hell in a cell 2 weeks away.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

So....uhm...wha?


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Odd match is odd


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2011)

this match has been nothing but who gets to drag the most number of men in their crotch, very interesting execution and awesome match 

haitch ends up being on top


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

PAUL LEVESQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

"I wanna squash 'im"

I'm not sure what I just looked at.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

Commence smark tears

And lol@anyone who thinks Punk got buried


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

That wasn't a burial match at all, it was a solid match all around. Weird twist with Nash tho, he didn't seem to be on anyone's side or have a motive


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

PIPE BOMB MY ASS

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Well that was a confusing end.

So what are the odds Sexual Chocolate's reign lasts beyond HiAC?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

lol, Ghost. Russo was behind it all along.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

It looked to be setting up for Survivor Series more than anything else, with so many run-ins.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry wins NOC.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark Henry won, thats all I care about.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing what happens tomorrow. Punk's got no ammo as far as H and Nash being in cahoots is concerned. Hitting your ally with a sledgehammer isn't what I'd call teamwork.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2011)

that shit was overbooked worse than TNA. WWE really booked themselves into a corner. At least Punk came out looking strong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Show was pretty good.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

And suddenly, the IWC is now erupting over an outcome that's not just a Cena title win.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> that shit was overbooked worse than TNA. WWE really booked themselves into a corner. At least Punk came out looking strong.



i would argue the opposite with the same frustration. they're booking themselves out of a corner by switching nash's allegiance and making john distance himself from the game. storyline is good for at least two more ppv's i guess..

nash vs. punk
and then 
nash vs. h

or 

nash vs. punk

or 
h versus punk rematch at hell in the cell
then nash vs. punk


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

So... Nash joining Miz and Truth?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> i would argue the opposite with the same frustration. they're booking themselves out of a corner by switching nash's allegiance and making john distance himself from the game. storyline is good for at least two more ppv's i guess..



I miss the Punk vs Cena feud. Punk still deserves a chance at a rematch... He did beat Cena twice.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Well because of a Nash interference HHH won.  How could Punk not have ammo?

but I hope he doesnt come back and "Pipe Bomb" it up.  It's getting old with the same thing.  

We all knew that HHH loses its because he wants to be backstage more and actually be a boss.  

If he won we all know because his Ego won the best of it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Can we at least get PCS Nash back for the remainder of the feud. SRS Nash isn't working.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> uhm... didnt truth drag punk onto hh to cover him earlier?



^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ exactly what happens when to much shit is going on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.



Oh fuck you


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> i would argue the opposite with the same frustration. they're booking themselves out of a corner by switching nash's allegiance and making john distance himself from the game. storyline is good for at least two more ppv's i guess..
> 
> nash vs. punk
> and then
> ...



We'll see. Right now it seems like they would go with Punk/Nash at a throw away PPV. HIAC is in 2 weeks and is the perfect throwaway PPV for a Punk and Nash cell match. Then Triple H and Punk can have their rematch at SS. Buuuut considering HIAC is supposed to be Triple H's match they might have him and Punk end their feud there and have Punk and Nash on RAW since lets be honest Nash isn't a draw anymore.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Well because of a Nash interference HHH won.  How could Punk not have ammo?



Because Nash attacked both of them, and really the only reason he attacked Punk was because Punk started.

He can't really say "You expect me to believe you're not still in cahoots?" anymore, or at least not without looking like a complete idiot. He probably still has pipe bomb material, but not on that particular subject.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 18, 2011)

Rep is a must.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

R-Truth somehow found a way to top Alex Riley hitting Percy Watson with his finisher during their beatdown of Kaval by pulling CM Punk off HHH after putting CM Punk on top of HHH like a minute earlier.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm really disappointed in this ppv, the bathroom break title should have changed hands, No internet title defense, air boom didn't get annihlated, Cena wasn't injured (though the car stealing thing was interesting, vintage cena) 

Truth and miz fucked up, they should have both been hitting HHH and leaving punk alone, what the fuck was that about?


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

OKAY! OKAY! LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT!
*
Miz & Truth comes down & attacking both men*
To be expected
*Put Punk on top of HHH*
Why would you hit Punk in the first place if that was your plan?
*Laurinaitis come down*
Also to be expected
*Telling ref to not count the pin by HHH
*I like where this is going
*Telling ref to count the pin by Punk*
YESSSS!
*Troof pull the refs leg
*WHAT THE FUCK YOU JUST WANTED PUNK TO WIN!
*Nash get involve
*All hell break lose

*I SWEAR SOMEONE FUCKING BOTCHED!*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Everyone notice Laurenitis taking out his cell phone and texting someone, right?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

You say someone botched.

Vince Russo says that's just damn good writing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2011)

:rofl
Oh God, my sides!!  I haven't laughed this much in a long while.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OKAY! OKAY! LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT!
> *
> Miz & Truth comes down & attacking both men*
> To be expected
> ...



No one knew who they wanted to win, so HHH said "Fuck this shit...time to play the game."


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> R-Truth somehow found a way to top Alex Riley hitting Percy Watson with his finisher during their beatdown of Kaval by pulling CM Punk off HHH after putting CM Punk on top of HHH like a minute earlier.



This proves Miz sucks as a mentor and partner.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 18, 2011)

Laurenitis bit made it predictable, but where is Stephanie?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Laurenitis bit made it predictable, but where is Stephanie?



Her absence has been more baffling than anything else, why didn't she help punk like she's supposed to. would've been a great angle.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2011)

Meh, she's not needed and frankly I am glad that they managed to show restraint in using her.

You know what sucks?  Noone is going to remember how great of a match ADR had with Cena.  Cena's parts were still boring, but ADR had an answer for every one of Cena's steps.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

The biggest load if crap was the fact the cm punk icecream bar shirt was not available for purchase.  Eat shit and die mcmahon eat shit and die


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Overall, 8.5 Mark Henry gets big points.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, if one thing Henry won.  15 years in the company and finally a worthwhile championship belt under his resume.  Hopefully they give him a decent run like they did Kane when he won his second championship belt.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2011)

While the missus was pregnant even.

D:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> While the missus was pregnant even.
> 
> D:



Lol, Kelly Kelly won because they are trying to see if they can find a John Cena for the Divas division.

Also, I thought the LightStriker commercial was a bit hilarious due to some of the kids being bigger than Mysterio.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The biggest load if crap was the fact the cm punk icecream bar shirt was not available for purchase.  Eat shit and die mcmahon eat shit and die



While the missus was pregnant even.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Booker T should go to Raw and replace Cole.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 18, 2011)

Top tier clusterfuck of a main event. Though Mark won the belt. 

For once WWE hasn't made me rage.



LouDAgreat said:


> Booker T should go to Raw and replace Cole.



I agree. He's whole "Making fun of JR" in particular, has gotten stale.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Top tier clusterfuck of a main event. Though Mark won the belt.
> 
> For once WWE hasn't made me rage.
> 
> ...



fuck them all i'm so tired of all these loser announcers. get rid of cole, jr king, but booker back in the ring where he belongs. and make him do the harlem hangover again, and fine him a million dollars each time he doesn't use it in a match.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Booker T is the best announcer so far.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2011)

Pretty good ppv. All the matches were top notch. Good wrestlers all of them - Even enjoyed the Seamus segment. Crowd were rubbish though - only time they made noise was for the Cena match and the diva match. Hell HHH and Punk went through the crowd and loads of them were still sat on their skinny fat asses. 

I was confused with the Miz and Truth. They make punk pin HHH, then when punk does the same later on; Truth breaks it up: ???. Still aside from the confusion it was a pretty good match. Enjoyed the fatal 4 way (I thought that'd be the shittest). Slowly WWE is doing good

Also Booker T: the knee bone is connected to the ankle bone.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck them all i'm so tired of all these loser announcers. get rid of cole, jr king, but booker back in the ring where he belongs. and make him do the harlem hangover again, and fine him a million dollars each time he doesn't use it in a match.



Right now, I'm so very glad that I know you'll never have creative control over any wrestling company.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

ADR had a good match with Cena, shame that the crowd didn't really seem to care about him. 

I liked the ending of the Fatal Four Way match. I felt a little bad for Beth, haven't seen a diva get a pop like that in a minute. She was pretty emotional entering too.



You all doubted him and hated on him. You thought Orton was going to walk away champion?



Hall of Pain. 



The main event though...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Pretty good ppv. All the matches were top notch. Good wrestlers all of them - Even enjoyed the Seamus segment. Crowd were rubbish though - only time they made noise was for the Cena match and the diva match. Hell HHH and Punk went through the crowd and loads of them were still sat on their skinny fat asses.
> 
> I was confused with the Miz and Truth. They make punk pin HHH, then when punk does the same later on; Truth breaks it up: ???. Still aside from the confusion it was a pretty good match. Enjoyed the fatal 4 way (I thought that'd be the shittest). Slowly WWE is doing good
> 
> Also Booker T: the knee bone is connected to the ankle bone.



Dude you don't know what you are talking about the only time the crowd was blah was the rhodes dibiase match.  They gave beth a standing o and punk too even in defeat they cheered cena and even were chanting one more match for christian


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

It's satisfying to see an actual credible monster heel in the WWE once again. I honestly thought Orton was gonna retain. Nice to see that he's not booked as much of a invincible superhero as Cena is.

And I have to both  and  at that fucked up ending.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

This must be the worse event I ever see this year, but again I'm gonna wait if WWE can prove me wrong and do something worse.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

As much as Cena winning annoyed me, I thought it was a good ppv. 

8.5/10.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2011)

The best part was the reaction of dem angry white people


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

were they mad bro?


----------



## Grandia (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> The best part was the reaction of dem angry white people



that blond girls face looking back and forth


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

I cracked up after the cameras started showing the fans when Mark Henry pwned Randy Orton.


I wanted Beth Phoenix to win, Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix in a Hell in a Cell match. Is that even possible?


----------



## Grandia (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I cracked up after the cameras started showing the fans when Mark Henry pwned Randy Orton.
> 
> 
> I wanted Beth Phoenix to win, Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix in a Hell in a Cell match. Is that even possible?



beth needs to do an undertaker and throw kelly from the top of the cage  to the announce table












or the Floor


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> As much as Cena winning annoyed me, I thought it was a good ppv.
> 
> 8.5/10.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I cracked up after the cameras started showing the fans when Mark Henry pwned Randy Orton.
> 
> 
> I wanted Beth Phoenix to win, Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix in a Hell in a Cell match. Is that even possible?



I saw that blond chick, i mean seriously did you not expect this outcome? Henry was due, and she should have applauded his effort. 

as for the commentators, i think they should shuffle the hall of famers/retired wrestlers in there instead of having the same people all the time. Booker's comments are always too predictable, he always says when someone does a finisher "oh i've seen this move right here" well duh.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know what to say... just look at my new set


----------



## Frieza (Sep 19, 2011)

i've seen this complaint before


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Dude you don't know what you are talking about the only time the crowd was blah was the rhodes dibiase match.  They gave beth a standing o and punk too even in defeat they cheered cena and even were chanting one more match for christian



you're probably right, I had the volume turned down on account on it being 3 in the morning  I liked that Seamus segment, hope they give him more airtime.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 19, 2011)

The only reason ADR lost was because they didnt want 2 minority world champs at the same time.

Poor ADR


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2011)

Bllshit that Beth jobbed to Kelly again, ADR being a fodder to Cena.. at least RATINGS Henry is the new WHC.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Stupidity by WWE again.  Cena now has his what 9th-10th Title reign.  Are they trying to shove as many reigns as possible to make him go "Look guys I am better than Flair with my 17 Titles".

Then Kelly Kelly defeated Beth.  What the flying fuck is WWE smoking.  People like Kelly kelly is why no one gives a damn about the womens division.  If there were more like Beth and Natalya in the wwe then the division would be worth a damn.  Instead kill the division and for a laugh have beth going over a ton of males.  She's bigger and stronger i bet than ray mysterio and he got a couple of world titles.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly goes over male wrestlers all the time


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2011)

unless she's at the bottom ofc


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Stupidity by WWE again.  Cena now has his what 9th-10th Title reign.  Are they trying to shove as many reigns as possible to make him go "Look guys I am better than Flair with my 17 Titles".
> 
> Then Kelly Kelly defeated Beth.  What the flying fuck is WWE smoking.  People like Kelly kelly is why no one gives a damn about the womens division.  *If there were more like Beth and Natalya in the wwe then the division would be worth a damn.*  Instead kill the division and for a laugh have beth going over a ton of males.  She's bigger and stronger i bet than ray mysterio and he got a couple of world titles.



QFT, look at the reactions that Karma got before she got pregnant, the crowd want to see a REAL women's division.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Kelly Kelly goes over male wrestlers all the time



Or going down incase of the miz in your avatar.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2011)

oh ofc ofc


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Grandia said:


> The only reason ADR lost was because they didnt want 2 minority world champs at the same time.
> 
> Poor ADR


*insert Ron Simmons here please*


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

Well after ADR gets fodderised wonder who is gonna be the next victim until Cena finish his victorious road to Wrestlemania.

Damn I wish all this shit with The Rock never happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope it turns out that the mastermind behind the Brooks/Levesque conspiracy is Mark Henry, who's sole motivation is to put more people into the hall of pain.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2011)

thus having a bad turn on R-Truth's career

in truth, Henry just wanted to piss him off cuz he believed in him and wanted Ron Killings to realize his true potential as he reforms the nation of domination


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

lol, anyone else remember super smackdown a couple of weeks back when HHH said "Vince would get in this ring, take a beating from you, and lie down for the good of the business.  I'm not going to let you beat me for the good of the business."  That is to paraphrase atleast.

Fast forward to here we are.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

wheres the gif of the white people reacting to Mark Henry?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

Err if anyone is able to book themselves a win against Cena, it's the ROCK.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^ maybe the PPV after Survivor Series(Rock and Cena will team up at Survivor Series). Rock keeps the WWE championship until he loses to Cena at WM 28...


It's a nasty thought.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

SHE'S A RACIST


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

And yes, that's from an actual game.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Totitos said:


>



Doubter, hater, and a racist.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> wheres the gif of the white people reacting to Mark Henry?



Wish they would have panned to me I was cheering for Henry


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Gr8.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't think she's a racist, she just expected wrestling to be real and for Randy Orton to be forever champ.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Nah she looked disgusted with Henry winning


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

AWW HALL NAW

im skipping that show


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

While the missus was pregnant even.

Lol, that slap.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> AWW HALL NAW
> 
> im skipping that show



How the fuck do the two go together? Whoever made that decision needs to get got. I'm gonna skip that show too.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> While the missus was pregnant even.
> 
> Lol, that slap.


Bitchslap


LouDAgreat said:


> How the fuck do the two go together? Whoever made that decision needs to get got. I'm gonna skip that show too.


My brain cant comprehend such fail


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> *Spoiler*: __


KERMITWINSLOL 


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> While the missus was pregnant even.
> 
> Lol, that slap.



"QUE CARAJO HERMANO!"

That's not PG.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> While the missus was pregnant even.
> 
> Lol, that slap.



Ow...

Well, he has to keep his pimp hand strong somehow.



Legend said:


> AWW HALL NAW
> 
> im skipping that show



Come on... Give it a chance at least. It might not even be as bad as some of the guest commentators on Raw were.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 19, 2011)

So who won what?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Non racists won sheerly going by that gif.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2011)

Any replay streams?


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

The combined time of Kermit on our screen won't be more than 5 minutes, I guarantee you.
_____________


WWE referred John Laurinaitis as Mr. Future Endeavors for the first time last night at Night of Champions.
^So that's why they registered it...

After Beth Phoenix  lost to Kelly Kelly in her hometown, there was a huge ?bullshit? chant  from the crowd for over a minute. WWE had Beth penciled in to win the Divas Title for weeks but obviously changed plans.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly must have gone down on Vince, Trip and went Lesbian for Steph all in one night.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

i can see it happening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, well it's going to be on Halloween from the looks of the date it's going to happen.  It might fit depending on how the show goes.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Kelly must have gone down on Vince, Trip and went Lesbian for Steph all in one night.



Beth is punk's girlfriend right? she might as well had been guilty by association, if its true. I dislike kelly's poses when she holds the title in her hand like it's an accessory it belongs on your waist because it's a belt. 

I want someone to injure cena and put him on the sidelines, fuck i'm tired of his bullshit.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Delicious tears



Delicious denial.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It would be god tier awesome if Statler and Waldorf did commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Beth is punk's girlfriend right? she might as well had been guilty by association, if its true. I dislike kelly's poses when she holds the title in her hand like it's an accessory it belongs on your waist because it's a belt.
> 
> I want someone to injure cena and put him on the sidelines, fuck i'm tired of his bullshit.



As I said before, the company is probably trying to make Kelly Kelly the John Cena of the Divas division by having her overcome the odds.  I have nothing against the girl, but for some reason some of her wins that she has attained looks forced.  

Also, Ceria, any word on when that man from your set is coming back.  I really miss his works.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought Cena was suppose to be the racist?


seeing how he could not stand Del Rio winning the title. Took it from him the very next ppv.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoping Mark Henry is champion until WM28. I might watch smackdown now that there's a good heel in place.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope Mark Henry unifies both titles so Ceria can cry delicious tears when Daniel Bryan taps him out at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> It would be god tier awesome if Statler and Waldorf did commentary.



^^  definitely would be the shit but we have to throw booker in there cause I would love to hear their response when booker drops another "n" bomb

I will say from a story and entertainment standpoint the hhh and punk match was pretty flawless.  Trips wins which definitely makes for a better story but in order to beat punk it took r-truth's goofy finisher, a jack-knife powerbomb, and 3 pedigress.  You can't look much more stronger in a loss than that.  That evidence alone should show punk is very much still main eventing for near future.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> As I said before, the company is probably trying to make Kelly Kelly the John Cena of the Divas division by having her overcome the odds.  I have nothing against the girl, but for some reason some of her wins that she has attained looks forced.
> 
> Also, Ceria, any word on when that man from your set is coming back.  I really miss his works.



One cena's bad enough, we sure as hell don't need two. 

I dunno about Jericho, we need him now more than ever. I only know that goldberg is coming back at some point this year but i don't know where. 

E has fumbled this rock and cena situation by making that match. where's the surprise that should've come when rock knocked out cena allowing ADR to retain the title. He didn't even have to touch him but simply chant into the crowd, let's go cena, cena sucks. he would've been distracted and adr would make him tap.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Troof losing his shit at seeing talking puppets
Sheamus getting mistaken for Beaker

How can people not love this?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the WWE wants a Face vs Face match between Cena and Rock at WM28; this is why i suspect they haven't had The Rock interfered in any of Cena's matches. Why would WWE make Heel Rock fight Cena in his hometown? it's not The Rock who needs the character change its John Cena. Can John Cena even do a Heel character anymore?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Troof losing his shit at seeing talking puppets
> Sheamus getting mistaken for Beaker
> 
> How can people not love this?



The scene where Miss Piggy gets mistaken for Vickie can be seen coming from 3290894823 miles away.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Hoping Mark Henry is champion until WM28. I might watch smackdown now that there's a good heel in place.



a pipe dream...he most likely will not make it through the year.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Mark Henry unifies both titles so Ceria can cry delicious tears when Daniel Bryan taps him out at Wrestlemania.



One can dream....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

really if you look at it raw kind of is already like the muppet show.  ALso Ziggles is like a Mr. Ass clone even using the fam-ass-er


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The scene where Miss Piggy gets mistaken for Vickie can be seen coming from 3290894823 miles away.



I thought they were going to stop with the Vickie fat jokes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

good PPV last night.. wish i could see raw but damn work/college  

punk looked strong against trips, i really liked it.. though the ending was too chaotic, at least it worked out..

very happy for henry , and loled at beth's losss 


cody is orgasm level, he's just a joy to watch.. cody vs. randy at wm28 would be a delight..


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I think the WWE wants a Face vs Face match between Cena and Rock at WM28; this is why i suspect they haven't had The Rock interfered in any of Cena's matches. Why would WWE make Heel Rock fight Cena in his hometown? it's not The Rock who needs the character change its John Cena. Can John Cena even do a Heel character anymore?



Thing is they could try to make the Rock heel but he would still be cheered and Cena bood by the majority of fans.  Also I bet Cena could be a pretty awesome heel if he was allowed to go with it.  Drop his stupid jokes and looking like a fruity pebble rapper and allow him to go with it, he has made solid promos in the past.

Basically I can see Rock vs Cena like Punk Vs Cena in Chicago where everyone was behind punk.

Also about Kelly Kelly being the female Cena.  I personally don't see it being that way, more like being the Female Rey Mysterio, always being called the underdog and biggest little diva or something.  Difference being even Rey with his injuries has about a million times more in ring talent.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> orgasm level, he's just a joy to watch.. cody vs. randy at wm28 would be a delight..



It's dem expose knees.. I fancies about them all the time.



Nemesis said:


> Thing is they could try to make the Rock heel  but he would still be cheered and Cena bood by the majority of fans.   Also I bet Cena could be a pretty awesome heel if he was allowed to go  with it.  Drop his stupid jokes and looking like a fruity pebble rapper  and allow him to go with it, he has made solid promos in the past.



Am I the only one who hated his Thuganomics gimmick?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried getting a "where's your kneepads" chant going but no luck


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Perfect WM 28 ending: Rock makes Cena tap with the shitty sharpshooter


----------



## Frieza (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Perfect WM 28 ending: Rock makes Cena tap with the shitty sharpshooter



That's my idea of perfect. But wwe does not have the guts to make Cena the posterboy lose...especially if he is champ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Perfect WM 28 ending: Rock makes Cena tap with the shitty sharpshooter



Lol, oh God don't remind me that he has that stupid submission.  Doesn't some of the WWE games have that half-assed move as part of the submission options.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

18 minutes.



good for him and the WWE for helping out, Pretty sure TNA doesn't offer this.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Am I the only one who hated his Thuganomics gimmick?



TBH i can't say i enjoyed it BUT it is still a million times better than what he is now.  But his prototype work isn't that bad either.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

omiK said:


> That's my idea of perfect. But wwe does not have the guts to make Cena the posterboy lose...especially if he is champ.


I will never question a thing wwe does if that happens


PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, oh God don't remind me that he has that stupid submission.  Doesn't some of the WWE games have that half-assed move as part of the submission options.


, only a select few can do it right


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYCkrzLR4B8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

I need a windowed mode mod for deus ex.  I actually don't feel like missing this raw.  Let's see how long that lasts.

I hope Ziggles drops VG like a bad habit tonight.

edit for previous post* Did not click.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

That video is proof again that Vince isn't some fucked up Ogre that some in the wrestling biz or fans say that he is.

Lets hope he makes it through rehab fine.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]P4-wC_zAzRE[/YOUTUBE]

best vid i could find


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

look in my eyes what do you see


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Starting the show off right


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Good start


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

and lo the burying


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Hell in a Cell

John Cena 10 time WWE champion.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

holy sheep shit batman, triple threat hell in a cell


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Triple threat Hell in a Cell should be good, if they can blade at least lol.

And ugh these what chants, dumb ass crowds.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Triple H & Punk teaming up?
I NEVER SAW THIS COMING /sarcasm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

*doesn't complain about promo...waits to see how it will play out*

That's henry's 2nd interview.  His first was awesome.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't the faces ALWAYS win these matches...


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Wade has lost like 4 or 5 matches in a row factoring in tag matches, wtf man...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

he totally said "Hey Tool!"


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

You are not alone ADR I also pray for Vince, HHH is a fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wade has lost like 4 or 5 matches in a row factoring in tag matches, wtf man...


He's isn't feuding with anyone & when he does faces someone they're higher on the card, so it's most likely that he'll lose most of his matches. I really hope his turn comes soon.



Inugami said:


> You are not alone ADR I also pray for Vince, HHH is a fucking piece of shit.



He's schedule to return.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Holy shit WWE is promoting like crazy right now, HELL IN A CELL, SURVIVOR SERIES, TLC?


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

please dont be a squash match


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

^
LOL
I blame you


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

and it happened

what happened to that push?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL DAMN BURIAL FOR MORRISON.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Lmfao, they could of at least had Riley come job to Del Rio over Morrison, that was just sad


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

Jomo is Del Rio's personal jobber.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Morrison had his weekly job session.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Inugami said:


> You are not alone ADR I also pray for Vince, HHH is a fucking piece of shit.



Yes you're right. The more i see john morrison the more i'm convinced he's supposed to be in the cruiserweight division along with Daniel bryan. He's not big enough to contend with heavyweights


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

HoMo errr i mean JoMo comes to work and wonders what guy is going to get on top of me tonight and say 1 2 3.      Meanwhile, Melina tapes the whole thing


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HoMo errr i mean JoMo comes to work and wonders what guy is going to get on top of me tonight and say 1 2 3.      Meanwhile, Melina tapes the whole thing



 tapes from home unfortunately


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Morrison beat Jericho which started his push, that injury derailed it, now he has to work his way up, he's still one of the most popular wrestlers on raw which is why that had ADR to squash him to gain more heat


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Only had Hugh on for a second and it was muted but he looks awkward.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

What happened to Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler doesn't need Vicky anymore to cut his promos.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you not seen his stuff on Z True Long Island Story?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Hornswaggle incoming.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I always knew Dolph has great mic skill way BEFORE his appearance on Zack's show.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

THOSE FUCKING RYDER CHANTS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

this segment just turned ...good?  What just happened?


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

Ryder.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh shit lol. Wonder if Ryder was planned.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

had better be for the title. that way he can have both internet and US


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

He is so over it hurts, im crying tears of manliness


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> this segment just turned ...good?  What just happened?



It's your fault for not giving Jackman a chance...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Hugh Jackman, Broski of the Week.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Hornswaggle incoming.



with finley for the assist


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Yes you're right. The more i see john morrison the more i'm convinced he's supposed to be in the cruiserweight division along with Daniel bryan. He's not big enough to contend with heavyweights



Those dudes are still used okay. every main event needs his personal jobber, someday DB could perhaps become one, for now it looks like he is the fake Sin Cara's one .


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

MISTICO!  <3
OH
MAH
GAWD
CODY TOO  :33


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Mistico's gonna get bagged.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

It's the original Sin Cara because he botched his entrance.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

This angle hurts me...


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

where's cody?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

Crowd SUPER SILENT for the Sin Cara match LMAO


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK 

Where is Cody btw?  wtfffffffff


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

Cody wants no part of this tomfoolery costume bullshit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL that SIN CARA VS SIN CARA


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 19, 2011)

So Cody isn't wrestling, awesome way to treat your IC champ.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Cody Rhodes said "Screw this, I'm going to go feud with Ted "


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

So they have a week to deliver their checks?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

Man R Truth and Miz make atleast 250K to lose?  FUCK MAN.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man R Truth and Miz make atleast 250K to lose?  FUCK MAN.



they're collecting checks not writing them.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

They are about to write a 250 K check to WWE.  Fuck that shit man.  I'm about to learn how to wrestle even as a mid carder and you make atleast 250 K?  Fucking A man.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked, that somebody's name is randy orton at hell in a cell, again i might add.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So they have a week to deliver their checks?



its time to PAY the Game


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

JR about to get got


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2011)

Shame WWE hasn't created any new annoying chants since 2001 which was when this fucking "what" chant was created.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll never understand why WWE has champions beat up the announcers.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

Wig Splittin time


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

and lo...i am sold on the monster heel henry.


....omg...take king off the booth?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

put king away mark, do it for all of us.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Henry be crazy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2011)

pro wrestling is a dangerous place for senior citizens ...


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

THANK YOU HENRY!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Totitos said:


> THANK YOU HENRY!



Like a fucking tornado, he left carnage in his wake.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Now it's Booker T's time to shine.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> pro wrestling is a dangerous place for senior citizens ...



Flair vs Henry, make it happen WWE

LOL "U pussy" being yelled


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm suprised JR aint get his ass kicked. Jr gettin his ass kicked is like a monthly tradition in the wwe. Lol

Henry to random fan: YOU WANT SUM OF DIS, BOY!!! Lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

King GOT GOT


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

MARK HENRY IS THE GOAT OF THE WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, I am loving this monster Henry.  Hopefully he keeps the belt past Hell in the Cell.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 19, 2011)

Cena lost his hype man.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

"Get Michael Cole!" 

So...Booker to fill in for the rest of the night, (and hopefully, for the next few weeks)?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Henry is a true heel.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Jerry, welcome to the Hall of Pain...bitch!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Booker T should have come out.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah michael, that was awesome, i just got a promotion. 

oh, here comes the bathroom break champion e


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Matthews yeah!!!

Kelly no!!!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly & Eve time......GO BACK TO THE RING HENRY


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Kelly & Eve time......GO BACK TO THE RING HENRY



there's two pieces of trash that need to be introduced into the hall of pain.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

They couldn't handle sexual chocolate.  Not like lady mae.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 19, 2011)

WHO BOOKS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuckthiscompany.jpg


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

This Kelly Kelly nation shit needs to end.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

So much for Natayla and Beth.


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Kelly & Eve time......GO BACK TO THE RING HENRY



3-Some rape?
You're nasty...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Quick question, but when is Kharma due back?  Watching Beth and Natie having to job to these two was painfull to watch.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Ryder getting segments!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> 3-Some rape?
> You're nasty...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So much for Natayla and Beth.



They really are serious with Super Kelly now.

Please come back soon Kia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol at the Sockem Jockem Robots live action film.  It might be an interesting watch if I have nothing to do that day.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

This "movie" looks worse than The Chaperone, but I kind wanna see it cuz it helped get Ryder on.  How fuckwed is that?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

broski of the week


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

LMAO Ziggler laughing when the Lets Go Ryder chant.  Ziggles is loving this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, I can imagine a kid watching this.  "Why is Wolverine helping out that man?" 

Interesting having Hugh Jackman be backup for Ryder.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Hell yeah, Ryderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr baby


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

WOLVERINE YOU STAB DOLPH!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Long Island Iced Z.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Ryder going to be a champion soon.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't care if it wasn't clean, mah boy ryder went over.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

RYDER WINS!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

damn you see that fist, ziggs was feeling all sixes and sevens. knock the fuck out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Ryder beating midcard champs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Very entertaining match.  Ziggler really sold that finisher.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

And now, Hugh Jackman can be forgiven for Viva Laughlin.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

we're no longer mods...


----------



## Ae (Sep 19, 2011)

Swagger


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

nice Swagger video


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> we're no longer mods...


OutSTANDING!  Mmf!  Swagger!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2011)

dat swaggie promo


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Orange era? I liked Black era.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

LMAO YOU SUCK LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuck.....muting the rapping.  I like the new direction, but it still lacks things.  I know it panders to simple fans, but the rapping just degrades the character.  /wrestling nerd


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

Isn't this the home town of the Miz? .__.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

I love that awesome truth entrance


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 19, 2011)

Truth & Miz to HHH: "There's nothing we love more than the WWE Universe."

The Awesome Truth: "This is how I feel about all of you! YOU SUCK!"


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

John Cena getting fired.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone unexpected has to get fired to actually build up the story line again.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

ROFL SKINNY FAT ASS SIGN.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

I Star Colt Sign!!!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> John Cena getting fired.



one can only hope.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

cena not getting the pin


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Truth failed


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

whathefuck.jpg


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

InBrightestDay is crying like hell right now.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 19, 2011)

HA! HA! HA!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

what did that cart do to you paul, that was undeserved.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, that I did not see coming.  *chuckle*  I give you more rope, WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

@ that weak-ass cart shove at the end.


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2011)

What the hell, did they just try and top the NoC ending with that one? Cause I'm confused as hell


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Miz and R truth getting fired, WTF?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

Aahahahahahah my stream is replaying the firing LOL


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2011)

This angle is getting very weird, but liked the beating HHH got at the ending and how funny they made them leave the build.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Truth fired. Who cares?

PLEASE tell me that Jericho was in that segment. PLEASE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, if anything, at least we got to see some superstars get some screen time with that backstage brawl breakup.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

REGAL with that door slam LOL


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Awesome Truth fired. Who cares?
> 
> PLEASE tell me that Jericho was in that segment. PLEASE



saw a lot of people, one big guy who looked like big show but was probably brutus. 

They're gonna go to smackdown or just have a vacation.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

That was lulzy


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

Fucking Jerry Lawler spoiling the firing all night.


"I heard these 2 got fired" "I Heard they were fired"


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, that was amusing. 


Damn that non selling cart.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> REGAL with that door slam LOL



not just any door slam but the best door slam in the business. according to regal.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

I like how a bunch of jobbers just sit backstage near the exit watching tv.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> saw a lot of people, one big guy who looked like big show but was probably brutus.
> 
> They're gonna go to smackdown or just have a vacation.



Did notice Brodus's mohawk, think Drew may have been involved as well.

Yes, I know the guy in the blue suit was probably Swagger. Still, I'll take when I can get.

I am that desperate.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

biggest story of the night.    

Dear Diary, Today I met 
My NEW Best Friend
​


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Well, that was amusing.
> 
> 
> Damn that non selling cart.



Lol, well at least we have another probable match that HHH can be in.  HHH vs Catering Cart, winner is the COO of the company.  Watch on next week's Raw that HHH starts buring that thing at the top of the hour and then makes it look weak by the end of the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

That cart scene reminded me of this...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Great ending to Raw IMO.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

that was swagger


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2011)

When Triple H orders you to throw someone out, you ask no questions.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Truth-Miz-Nash-Lauren stable?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

So...who wants to come up with hypothetical TNA names for Truth/Miz.

People on the Wrestlecrap forum have thrown Kill Ronnings for one.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

you know its keyfabe right?

Ron "The Truth" Killings was his TNA name


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> you know its keyfabe right?
> 
> Ron "The Truth" Killings was his TNA name



"Hypothetical".

Perhaps I should have used theoretical instead?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

So, the new corporation has to have Del Rio as the head guy, right?

Del Rio, Miz and Truth, Nash as the bodyguard, Super Kelly Kelly the unstoppable bikini model and Johnny Ace pulling the strings!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, the new corporation has to have Del Rio as the head guy, right?
> 
> Del Rio, Miz and Truth, Nash as the bodyguard, *Super Kelly Kelly the unstoppable bikini model* and Johnny Ace pulling the strings!



kelly kelly the town bicycle, everyone's gonna have a ride, the good ones twice


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly simply no-sold your comment while the internet weeps for the Divas of Destruction.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm alright with the Barbie divas, I just want the damn belt off Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2011)

Actually DOD is on NWO.   I mean Beth and Natalya can justify their losing streak and regain a win streak when they join N.W.O.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kelly Kelly simply no-sold your comment while the internet weeps for the Divas of Destruction.



I actually do like Kelly Kelly. But would prefer not to see DoD lose by roll-ups.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly should do a Zoolander gimmick and talk about how hard life is for beautiful models.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Mark Henry is a much better champion that Orton.

Henry: 5-0 against announce tables

Orton: 1-6


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Mark Henry is a much better champion that Orton.
> 
> Henry: 5-0 against announce tables
> 
> Orton: 1-6



Several of those losses against the Spanish table no less.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone else looking forward to this Ziggler-Swagger team-up. What do we call it?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

All American Perfection


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

Michael Cole: That's such a Perfect Swag.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

On another side note.  Kelly Kelly's backstage nickname is now her finisher.  The Roll Up.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



It's all part of the plan!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish all of you the best in all of your future endeavors.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2011)

Chavo's Twitter


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2011)

For those who are interested in whats the deal with WWE apparently not signing Chris Hero, PWInsider reported this.



> As noted before, WWE has signed former Ring of Honor star Claudio Castagnoli to a developmental deal and he is now working as Antonio Cesaro in FCW.
> 
> This has led to speculation about the status of Claudio's partner Chris Hero. Word is that Hero is still going through the long process of signing a contract. Claudio happened to finish his paperwork and medical clearance ahead of Hero, so he's began working for WWE already.
> 
> Hero is still on WWE's radar, just going through the signing process. His debut in FCW will most likely happen soon, unless something comes up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

I was wondering about that


----------



## Frieza (Sep 20, 2011)

Good for triple h. fire all the skinny fatasses. the game


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Would be really cool to see Hero in WWE, hopefully it happens.

Forget about Chavo. Maybe if the Twitter people ignore him he'll stop tweeting. 

He's just jelly of how good Cena is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Chavo's Twitter


People are paying attention to what he has to say again?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2011)

I like how golf was the first sport he mentioned


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I like how golf was the first sport he mentioned



who the hell is that, it looks like chavo, but yet also not like the chavo i remember.

edit: kerwin white, i don't remember if i ever saw this gimmick, might have erased it from my memories.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does he look wierd in that gif?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

He looks horrible, yet oddly humorous in that gif


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Definitely not in the kelly camp and not even because she is a turbo slut but because she constantly screeches while she wrestles. Never thought there would be someone worse than melina or that crazy goth broad from wcw


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Definitely not in the kelly camp and not even because she is a turbo slut but because she constantly screeches while she wrestles. Never thought there would be someone worse than melina or that crazy goth broad from wcw



she screams alot in matches? i hadn't noticed, i wonder if she screams in bed too


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> she screams alot in matches? i hadn't noticed, i wonder if she screams in bed too



Hard to scream with a dick in the mouth


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hard to scream with a dick in the mouth



 i often forget that simple truth


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 20, 2011)

a Tri-Moon gif!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tq6HkY5JnBc[/YOUTUBE]

I miss stuff like this, this is a funny promo.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Hugh: "...are you staring me down?"
Dolf:  "yeah, you hypnotized?  feeling confused?"
*blink*
Hugh: "really??"
Dolf: "what are you, the miz?  no, you're too big."

Sold!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)

> WWE Diva Natalya helped foil an audacious attempt by ex Diva Melina to involve herself in last nights Divas tag match in Cleveland. On Monday afternoon Natalya recieved a text message from Melina claiming she was in Cleveland, had a ticket for the Raw show and asking "If I jump KK (Kelly Kelly), you will play ball right?"
> 
> Natalya presumed this was a joke, but showed it to the Divas' liaison who after alerting WWE security then asked her to ring Melina to find out exactly what she had planned. The conversation, which Natalya put on loud-speaker with several members of the lockeroom present included a rambling and possibly under the influence Melina suggesting that attacking Kelly live on Raw would get her a job back as a Diva as "Vince loves reality angles"
> 
> ...



Stop snitching, Natalya.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, whatever happened to working hard to get into the WWE?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Matt Hardy arrested, AGAIN??!!??!?!!??!

This announcement started the downfall of Arsenal


What happened Matt? yesterday you made a video praising the help from WWE and Vince McMahon


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

JoMo i beg of you drop the slut you can do better, like nattie


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Seriously melina ain't that hot Jomo should be able to get other bitches.  This proves once and for all that the pussy is the strongest muscle in the world.  Probably why henry calls himself worlds strongest man.  Cause the strongest man would quiver before a pussy and be destroyed.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> she screams alot in matches? i hadn't noticed, i wonder if she screams in bed too



She screams. Oh so much...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJACWBhPu04[/YOUTUBE]

COME ON AJ!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa whoa... why does Jomo catch hell for Melina being nuts?  Faggoted.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Sep 20, 2011)

Melina is amazingly hot, wtf some of ya'll saying. JoMo got no chance to advance now tho


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

I swear, if you put my brain in JoMo's body....

He's got SOO much going for him.  I could make him a character, RIGHT NOW.  Even using the fact that the locker room thinks they can stomp him.  I'm nota mofo, but come ON guy, watch the tapes.  Look at your progression for the past 8 weeks and DO something with it.

Just.  Get.  Angry.

But he can't.  This will now grate on my brain.  How can so much talent, that's not a druggy or an asshole (opposite side of spectrum) not be a huge deal?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stop snitching, Natalya.



I wonder what JoMo does backstage...does he just wrestle, go back and do nothing? He should really start demanding he wants the WWE championship run.

 He does have a lot of talent, maybe not mic skills but he's got some abilities, hes got good gimmick but he doesn't seem to be going anywhere..I'm starting to think its his lack of pull power.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stop snitching, Natalya.



Just curious, link to where that came from?


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Henry didn't give a darn.  Real or gimmicked props tremble from WSM.





LouDAgreat said:


> I wonder what JoMo does backstage...does he just wrestle, go back and do nothing?


I'm just going to go with the theory that he's fucked EVERY diva and then some backstage and kept quiet about it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2011)

Comcast sent out promotional material to subscribers last week for WWE  Classics On Demand and included a WrestleMania 28 poster. Featured on  the poster were *Steve Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, The  Undertaker* and John Cena.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 20, 2011)

Mark Henry vs The Japanese Table for the WHC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

shit, i can't for the life of me predict whats gonna happen next with this... i don't want a half-assed reality angle.. though a miz shoot-promo could have potential.. 

i see this building up for survivor series with Nash,Awesome Truth, and ADR teaming up..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Featured on  the poster were *Steve Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, The  Undertaker* and John Cena.


WWE, trusting the future like always.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stop snitching, Natalya.



Lol, didn't know something like this was taking place last night.  Wow, I feel sorry for Morrison since he had to take the punishment for her actions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler tweeted that he's getting an MRI today because Hugh Jackman might have broken his jaw with that punch last night.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


>



You and AG, damn straight, henry knew and didn't give a darn. 

I don't blame Dolph, that punch looked far more real than 90% of what we see on a weekly basis. KTFO


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone know where i can find some decent renders of Mark Henry? google only has two that i can see, but the quality's not that good


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> WWWYKI



He looks like Magnus from TNA


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone here still watch NXT? 

Can't believe they haven't cancelled that failed experiment by now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does anyone here still watch NXT?
> 
> Can't believe they haven't cancelled that failed experiment by now.



Wow, that's still on.  I thought they quit it a while back after the Divas version.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

The current season of Redemption is still going on online. It's the longest "season" of the show beating out another season by more than double the episodes. 

The "Rookies" don't even wrestle that much. It's mostly used for Regal, Tyson Kidd, Yoshi, JTG, and Striker to feud randomly.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does anyone here still watch NXT?
> 
> Can't believe they haven't cancelled that failed experiment by now.



what channel is that on? 

I remember seeing when Nexus was a 7 man group, if they had played their cards right, a new nwo or wolfpac could have been formed to combat that.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Matt Hardy arrested, AGAIN??!!??!?!!??!
> 
> This announcement started the downfall of Arsenal
> 
> ...



Actually if you read the article it says that his arrest and search was BEFORE he checked himself in.   Him going to rehab maybe a response to this so really you can't say that last line because the video happened AFTER the arrest.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 20, 2011)

kelly kelly is pretty hot despite her used up vagina


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> kelly kelly is pretty hot despite her used up vagina



Lol, very true.  In actuallity, does anyone remember her back in ECW on how some of her outfits were very tight that it revealed a bit more than what was suppose to be shown.

Also, Michael, your avatar really is creeping me out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 20, 2011)

blame kelly kelly


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2011)

She's too bony.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> kelly kelly is pretty hot despite her used up vagina


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

I CAME TO PLAY!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly, I don't find any of the current Divas that hot.

Layla is the best current one imo, Keibler will always be the GOAT in terms of hotness.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2011)

Bitches still ain't got shit on SABLE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

> Dolph Ziggler stated this evening on Twitter that he sustained a hairline mandibular fracture of his jaw from the punch Hugh Jackman struck him with on last night's Raw SuperShow.
> 
> The Intercontinental Champion noted that he will be wearing a mouth-guard in the ring while his jaw heals and will not miss any live events.



Damn Jackman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Ryder > Wolverine > US Champ


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2011)

It have been confirmed by many that Miz & Truth are legitimatly fired.

While the missus was pregnant even.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 20, 2011)

Jackman did jack Ziggler pretty good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It have been confirmed by many that Miz & Truth are legitimatly fired.
> 
> Link removed



What


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It have been confirmed by many that Miz & Truth are legitimatly fired.
> 
> Link removed



Jack Swagger's acting is at or above a JoMo level.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

JTG shows why he isn't fired.


----------



## Vice (Sep 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Bitches still ain't got shit on SABLE



Sunny >>>>> Sable


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Pretty big jump from last week.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL it's all storyline.


----------



## Darc (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like HHH is the new C.O.O of Facebook too. The man buries everything he touches.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

PWI INSIDER IS REPORTING that Paul Levesque HHH thought it would be a good idea this past summer to hike netflix prices up by 60% and make dvd by mail seperate. QWIKSTERA was derived from HHHs bedroom nickname by Stephanie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dolph Ziggler tweeted that he's getting an MRI today because Hugh Jackman might have broken his jaw with that punch last night.



holy wolverine dat jackman PUNCH 

such BAMFness 



Vice said:


> Sunny >>>>> Sable



i agree with this 

anyways, mickie will always be the hottest, can't beat dose thighs and ass


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

Victoria gets my hotness nod for her time with Stevie.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

lawler got legitimately hurt last night, he's out for next weeks raw, time for booker to take that spot


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2011)

The team of Jim Ross, Booker T & Michael Cole is so much more appealing then Jerry Lawler being involved. Hopefully he misses Survivor Series.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Victoria gets my hotness nod for her time with Stevie.



Victoria's in TNA, wrestling as Tara she's bulked up a little and  looks great. She's currently womens tag champ with this gorgeous brunette named tessmacher.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> JTG shows why he isn't fired.



they kept his ass and fired masters? are you serious bro? 

Even vladimir kozlov was better than him. 

Are you sure they were just doing a promo on that situation and not talking for real? 

I wonder if it's true if it had anything to do with truth pulling punk off trips


----------



## Darc (Sep 21, 2011)

That firing was 100% fake lol


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2011)

Aren't they all? Anyone who believed it was real in the first place should jump off a cliff.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> holy wolverine dat jackman PUNCH
> 
> such BAMFness
> 
> ...



This so much.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Idk my vote is for maryse for hottest diva.  Have you seen those playboy pics


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Aren't they all? Anyone who believed it was real in the first place should jump off a cliff.



That's what i thought. But what about the masters and Melina ones? were those real? 

If Miz goes to TNA would he have to change his name to Zim? or the Biz


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Victoria's in TNA, wrestling as Tara she's bulked up a little and  looks great. She's currently womens tag champ with this gorgeous brunette named tessmacher.


It doesn't matter.  She grabbed hair.  Hated Trish.  And made me envy a jobber like Stevie Richards.  He showed me.  I saw.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> That's what i thought. But what about the masters and Melina ones? were those real?
> 
> If Miz goes to TNA would he have to change his name to Zim? or the Biz



"Taz, what's the Biz doing in the Impact Zone?!?"

"I don't know, but he sure is awesome"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

God Movement said:


> "Taz, what's the Biz doing in the Impact Zone?!?"
> 
> "I don't know, but he sure is awesome"



Lol, like the WWE is going to let him go that easily.

I was just wondering, but does anyone know who is going to be the next guest host on RAW?  We already pretty much know that the Muppets are going to be there for the upcoming Halloween edition, but does anyone know who is appearing in the prior RAWs leading up to that date?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 21, 2011)

Hopefully there'll be no hosts as guests hosts are a joke.


----------



## Darc (Sep 21, 2011)

God Movement said:


> "Taz, what's the Biz doing in the Impact Zone?!?"
> 
> "I don't know, but he sure is awesome"


This post killed me 


LouDAgreat said:


> Hopefully there'll be no hosts as guests hosts are a joke.



Jackman was awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

Brady was better.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Aren't they all? Anyone who believed it was real in the first place should jump off a cliff.


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME, DAMMIT!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

God Movement said:


> "Taz, what's the Biz doing in the Impact Zone?!?"
> 
> "I don't know, but he sure is awesome"



fuck i can't rep you again

Bret hart wasn't a host, he showed up in the first segment then never again. at least Jackman knows how to host a show


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck i can't rep you again
> 
> Bret hart wasn't a host, he showed up in the first segment then never again. at least Jackman knows how to host a show



Because he is the fucking Wolverine


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

Torrie Wilson gets my hottest diva vote.  G.O.A.T.

Although Trish is a close second


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> fuck i can't rep you again
> 
> Bret hart wasn't a host, he showed up in the first segment then never again. at least Jackman knows how to host a show



Wolverine > Fake Wrestler/Legend


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

Sidenote, let's discuss wrestlers' logos.  I'll save my 'fave', but let's start with Miz.  Evil grin with his name as teeth.  What does it say?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

Christian's is pretty sweet. 

i like the one in his titantron where the H rotates inside the supersized C


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, like the WWE is going to let him go that easily.



I'm all too aware. Miz is over as fuck.



LouDAgreat said:


> Hopefully there'll be no hosts as guests hosts are a joke.



Except Jackman was brilliant and actually made the show even more interesting.



Darc said:


> This post killed me
> 
> 
> Jackman was awesome


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone forgetting about Molly Holly and


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 21, 2011)

God movement said:
			
		

> Except Jackman was brilliant and actually made the show even more interesting.



Honestly, I'd take no guest hosts over a brilliant Hugh Jackman host, after all he isn't gonna host every Raw...and there' gonna be some terrible hosts that comes on just to promote some stupid shit, not related to wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2011)

My favorite wrestler logo.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder how they figure out logos.  What makes them design and pic ka logo for a _superstar?_


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 21, 2011)

Any word on Y2J coming back, or is he done for good?

This may sound wierd to some, but I actually really like the old Wrestlemania and royal Rumble logos. I wish they'd bring them back permanently, just give them different color schemes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Thought you guys would appreciate this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U4SfM4deg8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2011)

Laurinaitis is gonna "re-hire" Miz and Truth.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

^ _What?   _That'd be totally unexpected.


----------



## Vice (Sep 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> anyways, mickie will always be the hottest, can't beat dose thighs and ass



Mickie James will always be my favorite too. Yes, those thighs were incredible.

And I can't decide which of these two logos is the coolest:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Laurinaitis is gonna "re-hire" Miz and Truth.



just like he rehired nash


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone forgetting about Molly Holly and



Wow, how long has it been since she has been gone from the company?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Smh, no one else said Stacy?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Took me awhile to decide but I'll go with Stacy.

For the logo I'll go with


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

As far as wwe divas are concerned Stacy's my favorite too. 

Tna's Tessmacher would be second to her.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2011)

> Vince McMahon was irate backstage at Monday’s Raw SuperShow after his name was mentioned by Alberto Del Rio during the live broadcast.
> 
> Many people within WWE believe McMahon got upset because he is returning to television soon and did not want his name mentioned. Del Rio and the creative writer involved in the segment were both yelled at backstage by Vince.
> 
> ...


 
I think Vince is mad.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish malenko and anderson had storylines, i miss seeing them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I think Vince is mad.



Lol, by the way things are going, it looks like Vince might give himself an aneurism by year?s end.  From the sound of it, it would seem the Del Rio made an innocent mistake but had to listen to a butt chewing for it.  Geez, I would hate to see what would happen if Murphy's law were to take effect on the entire show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

I bet Vince was happy to see this happen too.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
You caused me to google & it was a Smackdown spoiler!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 21, 2011)

Stacy Kiebler is my favorite diva, She was in her early 20's when she was in the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> You caused me to google & it was a Smackdown spoiler!



It was in a spoiler tag for a reason.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was in a spoiler tag for a reason.


 I thought it was just a big picture or a wall of text Dx


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

Is that Cody or is it bourne i can't tell?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, Evan Bourne totally goes with the no kneepads look.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelly Kelly came to the E when she was 17 after she won a florida bikini contest.  By 18 she was on ECW wearing thongs and sleeping with Test


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

i don't remember little stuff like that, i was so overwhelmed by the possibility that maybe he was forced to accept the awesome truth


----------



## Ceria (Sep 21, 2011)

but yeah i sort of remember that he wears pads now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Kelly Kelly came to the E when she was 17 after she won a florida bikini contest.  By 18 she was on ECW wearing thongs and sleeping with Test



If it makes you feel any better, I'm sure she was wearing thongs and sleeping with men before that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy bloody condoms what the fuck happened to Cody?!?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never seen those austin logos before.  I love how cody straight jakced a fashion logo and they caught no flack for it.  He may be a big deal, then again he is coming into the main event now, so maybe it's his time.

So yeah, I see logos that you like, what about ones that are terrible?  I've never liked Rock's.  S'why i could never get behind his merch and it is why all the team bring it shirts are shapes with the flag inside of them.  Much better, but utterly shameless so... no.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Best logo ever...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2011)

My favorite Austin logo,



and another favorite wrestler logo of mine is,



Best PPV logo was Summerslam, the one that they had in the 00s, followed by Armageddon and Backlash.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Smh, no one else said Stacy?


Elizabeth and Sunny wipe their asses with Kiebler's overrated ass.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok what the fuck? Why does everyone say Kelly Kelly is a slut?


----------



## Darc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Vince was happy to see this happen too.


Lol, are they allowing blood again to try and make up for poor attendance? I saw it sucked again.


Raging Bird said:


> Ok what the fuck? Why does everyone say Kelly Kelly is a slut?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 22, 2011)

Vince overreacting over any little thing possible. Reminds me of Boreton completely mad at Kofi because of the fight of finish. Funny thing, Kofi never came back to the main event schedule since then.


----------



## Vox (Sep 22, 2011)

Kofi hasn't been in the Main Event because Kofi sucks.

And Cherry was fly as fuck. I think it's just the roller skates though.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Ok what the fuck? Why does everyone say Kelly Kelly is a slut?



Her and velvet sky are sleeping their way to the top, but more so obvious in kelly's respect.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahh, Pro Wrestling brings back so many memories. I was a huge Evolution fan when it was an active faction.

How is Pro Wrestling these days? Would you guys recommend a return for an old fan who hasn't been actively watching in, say 2yrs or so?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 22, 2011)

YES, definitely, things are really starting to pick up again. I came back to watching after 4 years.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

Both Nexus and Punk storylines were awesome during the summer and  slowly got dragged into the muck by Cena, so only time will tell if this uptick has legs or is just a cashgrab.  Let's not even mention how 'helpful' Nash was on this so far.





Vox said:


> Kofi hasn't been in the Main Event because Kofi  sucks.


Oh?  Do tell, could you explain to me what about the guy sucks?I dunno about that.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 22, 2011)

The only thing that pisses me off about Kofi is his music, they need to change it. They need to give him more mic time too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

It also looks like kofi is wearing diapers.  The cut on his trunks is weird


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Ok what the fuck? Why does everyone say Kelly Kelly is a slut?



How else do you explain the most talentless woman in the WWE being the champion infront of actuall women wrestlers like Natalya and Beth Phoenix who actually can perform in the ring.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 22, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> How else do you explain the most talentless woman in the WWE being the champion infront of actuall women wrestlers like Natalya and Beth Phoenix who actually can perform in the ring.



Beth got defeated in her own hometown, after being built up to win the title. I think beth should just say fuck it and go after the IC title.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2011)

Speaking of who the hottest WWE diva is, we all know it's Kharma.

She fine.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It also looks like kofi is wearing diapers.  The cut on his trunks is weird


Speaking of his trunks, and logos.... does anyone else get annoyed by HIS logo?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Ok what the fuck? Why does everyone say Kelly Kelly is a slut?



I would point out that Randy Orton interview where he clearly implied she sleeps around as evidence to the number of past and current wwe superstars she slept with.

I mean she did Nexus for crying out loud..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

Kofi lacks a credible gimmick.. he doesn't look like a threat while coming out to that music and jumping like a retard.. he needs a gimmick overhaul same thing with morrison..  their music and personality reeks of midcard..


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Their personality and Gimmick is not serious.  So when they turn it up and be serious but then come out to their lame ass music.  It's hard for people to take them seriously.  When JoMo returned to get "revenge" on R Truth.  Everybody was excited but then his music hit and he started doing parkour  everybody just died of dullness.

Same thing with KoFi  when Legacy jumped him and Kofi got even by messing up Orton's "car" he came out with the same boom boom music and people got dull.  

Miz and Riley are over because they have good music and their gimmick is no jumping around like a monkey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

pretty much..


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

> July 13th, 2011
> *Good Humor: **Thank you for writing us regarding Popsicle WWE Ice Cream Bar.**While we at Ice Cream enjoy a good figure  four leg lock and are sure glad you enjoyed the product, we don?t have  plans to make a Superstar Ice Cream Bar at this time.? *
> 
> 
> *CM Punk: ?Is good humor stupid??*





> During an interview with the WWE website, Punk talks about his new  ice cream bar t-shirt, which he wore this past weekend at Night of  Champions. Punk tells WWE.com that if the Good Humor ice cream company  doesn?t want to bring them back ? there?s other companies that do.
> *?I want the freakin? ice cream  bars back! I?m still working on that. But in the meantime, I?m going to  keep shoving it down people?s throats. Because everyone likes ice cream,  which goes in your mouth and then goes down your throat.*
> *?You know what? There are other  ice cream companies out there. Good Humor, we?re giving you a gift.  We?re giving you an option here, and if you don?t want to take it, we  will sell our wares elsewhere.*
> *I love ice cream. What can I say? I?m a skinny fat-ass.?*
> ...



I love ice cream too, CM Punk.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It also looks like kofi is wearing diapers.  The cut on his trunks is weird



This is so true. I always noticed that. Even more now that he wears brighter colors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

come WM29, Punk will headline the mainevent, step over Cena; your time is up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

> -- Beth Phoenix was originally scheduled to win the WWE Divas Title in her hometown of Buffalo, NY at the Night of Champions pay-per-view. The decision was changed because there's a feeling that Kelly Kelly is starting to *get over* as champion.



I bet she does


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2011)

Subjective articles about what's wrong in the WWE.

Source: Pro Wrestling dot net

Warning: Very long line of text...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "WWE has gone insane" by Ryan Kester
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results.
> ― Albert Einstein
> ...





> "The theme is what's important" by Chris Shore
> 
> I remember sitting in English class in high school and listening to my teacher break down classic stories for their themes and symbolism. I also remember thinking these topics were not only unnecessary, but made up out of whole cloth so that these fantastic stories could be ruined for generation after generation of school children.
> 
> ...






Thoughts? Agreements or disagreements?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, Kelly Kelly's only had the title for 6 months. She hasn't had enough time to prove she could get over as champion like Alberto del Rio or Christian did!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

The Rock vs Punk >>>>>>> Rock vs Cena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Subjective articles about what's wrong in the WWE.
> 
> Source: Pro Wrestling dot net
> 
> ...



large text.. and the answer is ever so simple and vince knows what it is.. he's just stalling to milk the current situation to the max..

answer is = Cena heel turn.. you know its coming.. thats why E is trying ti build Punk and Orton to be top tier faces..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> large text.. and the answer is ever so simple and vince knows what it is.. *he's just stalling to milk the current situation to the max..*
> 
> answer is = Cena heel turn.. you know its coming.. thats why E is trying ti build Punk and Orton to be top tier faces..



Agreed. That's his business strategy with everything. I think people undermine who ridiculously hard it is to write storylines week after week after week with no breka. 




Khris said:


> I bet she does



They live in their own world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

CM Punk is going to turn into a smiling pussified face just like every other person who turns face in the WWE becomes and you're all too blind to see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk is going to turn into a smiling pussified face just like every other person who turns face in the WWE becomes and you're all too blind to see it.



I thought about that when he stopped swearing all of a sudden.. i kinda wished he'd be an anti-hero like Austin, but the hard reality hit me.. 

I guess they can make Cena's Heel turn THAT bad. something that makes both heels and faces go against him.. maybe he gets a dirty victory over taker at mania.. heat would be immense.. cuz Taker gains respect both in kayfabe and IRL.. though that would make Cena an eternal heel, there's no coming back out of this one..



President Goobang said:


> Agreed. That's his business strategy with everything. I think people undermine who ridiculously hard it is to write storylines week after week after week with no breka.
> They live in their own world.



difficult or not, vince is content for now, cena turning heel is the last straw in this current era..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

Cena will never turn heel

EVER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

If Cena turned heel, I hope he doesn't change anything about himself and force the faces to battle against a no-selling delusional heel that thinks he's a face that can overcome every odd possible. It'll be amazing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena will never turn heel
> 
> EVER



I might have to agree with this.  The only way they are going to have a successful chance of turning him heel is that if they get the children and women to turn against him.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

Too bad The Rock won't go heel, because Heel Rock >>>>>>>>>> ALL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Too bad The Rock won't go heel, because Heel Rock >>>>>>>>>> ALL



If I recall, wasn't it the heel Rock persona that got him over with the crowds.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

You act like there's some magical difference between face Rock and heel Rock.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

Heel Rock is slightly funnier


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk is going to turn into a smiling pussified face just like every other person who turns face in the WWE becomes and you're all too blind to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Ghost NO YOU!
Listen to me, Punk will be everything we ever dream of, okay? Hold my hands, it's gonna be alright. Trust me. 



Khris said:


> I guess they can make Cena's Heel turn THAT bad. something that makes both heels and faces go against him.. maybe he gets a dirty victory over taker at mania.. heat would be immense.. cuz Taker gains respect both in kayfabe and IRL.. though that would make Cena an eternal heel, there's no coming back out of this one..


Ehhhhhhhh, people will be like "There goes Superman again..."
But then again, with a dirty win over Undertaker at WM! That's would be crazy.



Khris said:


> difficult or not, vince is content for now, cena turning heel is the last straw in this current era..


Let hope so.



Darth Sidious said:


> Cena will never turn heel
> 
> EVER


MARK YOUR WORDS, YOU'LL SEE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena will never turn heel
> 
> EVER



oh Trust me bro.. He'll turn heel, the Nexus feud gave us hints and teasers and possibilities of a turn.. Sure I wouldn't expect it right now, since things have been fine for about a 1 year or more now.. Vince is saving it for when things go really bad, and he won't do it without a credible top face to go against.. am thinking either Punk or Orton at that time.. 

But it will happen, the only possible way that Cena won't get to turn heel is if he retired early.. other than that, you can't bet my balls on it..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Cena turned heel, I hope he doesn't change anything about himself and force the faces to battle against a no-selling delusional heel that thinks he's a face that can overcome every odd possible. It'll be amazing.



that would work, as long as he squashes everything infront of him  

but it'll probably go along the lines of "i give and i give, but i get jack shit from the fans,etc..." 




Masterpiece said:


> @Ghost NO YOU!
> Listen to me, Punk will be everything we ever dream of, okay? Hold my hands, it's gonna be alright. Trust me.


as long as they don't dumb down his material he's okay..



> Ehhhhhhhh, people will be like "There goes Superman again..."
> But then again, with a dirty win over Undertaker at WM! That's would be crazy.


Shit dude, a clean win would just piss of smarks and make them quit watching all together.. kids and marks would just show up the next night with their cena shirtd, and everything goes back to normal..

Dirty win changes everything, kids would rage, half percent of smark population would probably hang themselves, the other half would tune in to see what the fuck will go down.. 

yes its crazy, thats why it would be amazing.. this coming from a taker mark..



> Let hope so.


it'll happen


----------



## urca (Sep 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You act like there's some magical difference between face Rock and heel Rock.



Face rock trashes heels or tweeners and some faces.
Heel rock trashes everyone and everything,and cocky as fuck which makes it awesome


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I might have to agree with this.  The only way they are going to have a successful chance of turning him heel is that if they get the children and women to turn against him.



In the words of Batista he would have to kick a baby and rape a fat chick.  If he wants kids and women to turn against him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

*sad noone commented on Kofi's logo*

Uh guys....Cena IS heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

No, Phil Brooks is a smiling pussified face teaming up with his best friends Paul Levesque and John Felix Cena. Get your alliances straight.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

urca said:


> Face rock trashes heels or tweeners and some faces.
> Heel rock trashes everyone and everything,and cocky as fuck which makes it awesome


Face Rock trashes everything just like heel Rock.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, Phil Brooks is a smiling *pussy* teaming up with his best friends Paul Levesque and John Felix Cena. Get your alliances straight.


FTFY, hoss.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

face rock raises his right eyebrow and teams with Mick foley.  Heel rock raises his left eyebrow plays guitar and loses to the hurricane


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> face rock raises his right eyebrow and teams with Mick foley.  Heel rock raises his left eyebrow plays guitar and loses to the hurricane


Heel Rock raised his eyebrow and teamed with Foley, too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Heel Rock raised his eyebrow and teamed with Foley, too.



Yeah he raised the left eyebrow and teamed with mankind

Face rock raises the right eyebrow and teams with Mick folly

Subtle I know but such is the dichotomy of good and evil rock


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> Shit dude, a clean win would just piss of smarks and make them quit watching all together.. kids and marks would just show up the next night with their cena shirtd, and everything goes back to normal..
> 
> Dirty win changes everything, kids would rage, half percent of smark population would probably hang themselves, the other half would tune in to see what the fuck will go down..
> 
> yes its crazy, thats why it would be amazing.. this coming from a taker mark..



I meant crazy in the greatest way possible!.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

The difference between heel and face Rock is pretty obvious, guys.

Heel Rock was a jerk that buried everybody and cut the same promo every week.

Face Rock was a jerk that buried everybody and c-...oh wait.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

> _WrestleMania_ is, without fail, WWE's most revenue-grabbing  event of the fiscal year, and a lot of that has to do with the number of  PPV buys it garners, often in excess of one million.
> 
> 
> However, according to Larry Csonka of ,  who recently became privy to a fan survey, the new WWE Network, which  is set to be launched in 2012, will not only exclusively feature _WrestleMania_, but the other three "BIG" extravaganzas in _Summerslam_, _Survivor Series_ and the _Royal Rumble_.
> ...




“This network would include all of WWE’s monthly pay-per-view events  to the lineup at no additional cost. Rather than having to pay for them,  they would now be monthly specials with the same match quality you’re  used to seeing on pay-per-view for no additional cost. These events  would only be on The WWE Network.”
 The following other options were listed in the survey as possible programming:
 * Classic footage of older promotions like WCW, NWA, ECW and the AWA.
 * New non-wrestling shows.
 * Documentaries.
 * WWE talents hosting their favorite movies.
 * Repeats of RAW and SmackDown.
 * New weekly live in-ring shows.
 * Daily in-studio interactive shows similar to news programs or SportsCenter.
 * Interactive call-in shows hosted by WWE talents.
 * Reality show with former WWE stars living in a house.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

*Reality show with former WWE stars living in a house.


Why is this here? Will Kelly Kelly be part of it? Why are they copying MTV?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The difference between heel and face Rock is pretty obvious, guys.
> 
> Heel Rock was a jerk that buried everybody and cut the same promo every week.
> 
> Face Rock was a jerk that buried everybody and c-...oh wait.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.



Damn rep system.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Chris Daniels just kicked AJ Styles in the nuts so hard, he sold it by throwing up.

TNA


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

I woulda watched TNA, but I wanted to enjoy my thursday evening.  How was it?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

PUNK STILL WANTS HIS ICE CREAM BARS
By Brian Webster on 2011-09-22 17:07:28
There's an interview with CM Punk about WWE Ice Cream Bars and his new T-shirt on WWE.com. Here are Punk's quotes from the article and I absolutely cracked up at the last one:

“My inspiration for the shirt? I want the freakin’ ice cream bars back!” Punk matter-of-factly told WWE.com on Monday, less than 24 hours after his Night of Champions collision with The Cerebral Assassin. “I’m still working on that. But in the meantime, I’m going to keep shoving it down people’s throats. Because everyone likes ice cream, which goes in your mouth and then goes down your throat.”

“You know what? There are other ice cream companies out there,” Punk said. “Good Humor, we’re giving you a gift. We’re giving you an option here, and if you don’t want to take it, we will sell our wares elsewhere.”

“I love ice cream,” Punk affirmed. “What can I say? I’m a skinny fat-a**.” 


LOL PUNKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> PUNK STILL WANTS HIS ICE CREAM BARS
> By Brian Webster on 2011-09-22 17:07:28
> There's an interview with CM Punk about WWE Ice Cream Bars and his new T-shirt on WWE.com. Here are Punk's quotes from the article and I absolutely cracked up at the last one:
> 
> ...





Masterpiece said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



I feel ignored...



Raging Bird said:


> *Reality show with former WWE stars living in a house.
> 
> 
> Why is this here? Will Kelly Kelly be part of it? Why are they copying MTV?



Because MTV has good ratings?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

>MTV
>GOOD


Pick one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2011)

Batista as a heel was cool. Wish he hadn't jobbed out to Cena.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLu4VGGih8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLu4VGGih8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, well that was fun.  Nice of Hugh Jackman to play along at the beginning.  Interesting that the man's liver and kidneys haven't failed on him with what he has in his fridge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chris Daniels just kicked AJ Styles in the nuts so hard, he sold it by throwing up.
> 
> TNA



Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..  

WHAT?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wa it..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait ..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait.. Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wa it..Wait..Wait..Wait..Wait..

AJ Styles actually sold for someone?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Batista as a heel was cool. Wish he hadn't jobbed out to Cena.



Well technically he "jobbed" to duct tape


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 23, 2011)

Duct tape!? Are you serious? Really? Duct tape?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah at the one ppv cena duct tape his feet together around a ringpost it was a last man standing match and Batista couldn't get up


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Face Rock trashes everything just like heel Rock.



I got it, face rock was always a bit hyper in his insults. 

Heel rock spoke a bit slower and deeper but was generally the same insults with a bit more intelligence in it.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

ayeeee, anyone got a replay of TNA?



Darth Sidious said:


> Duct tape!? Are you serious? Really? Duct tape?





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah at the one ppv cena duct tape his feet together around a ringpost it was a last man standing match and Batista couldn't get up



That went right over your head


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

No but I was leaning more towards either the miz or ryder I forgot Batista did the "serious, seriously, cereal" thing too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

So, watching some recent ROH, I've come to the conclusion that this entire federation is the most soulless, emotionless collection of highspots in wrestling history. Might as well just throw some robots out there to fight like in Real Steel.

Oh wait...they already have Davey Richards.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn you, Ghost! Stop making me want to rep you when I can't yet!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Or other games.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Lololol +rep

So I watched TNA, pretty good ep, really wish Hogan and Sting wasn't happening tho, he's not like Ric where he has to wrestle to pay depts, he just can't let it go. AJ should be in the title hunt, this storyline with that lame ass Danielson is below him, Roode the only young guy getting that mainevent push lately. Storm and Angle has a great match, predictable interference by immortal tho smh


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2011)

Those were okay except for the Rey one and the last one. I don't get why people keep bitching about Cena's 5 moves of doom when almost any wrestler worth a shit has a limited pattern of moves they use to get the crowd into their matches. 

And yeah, its Cena's fault he was put into a match against a tired Rey who already wrestled earlier. 

I just can't stand the Cena bitching anymore to the point where even little memes like those get at me.

Now a Sin Cara, CM Punk or Ryder one would be hilarious.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Those were okay except for the Rey one and the last one. 
_-By all means make better ones, this generator was borne today._

And yeah, its Cena's fault he was put into a match against a tired Rey who 
already wrestled earlier. 
_-Cena is a company man.  It's not like he has tenure or stroke capable of influencing booking, though._

I just can't stand the Cena bitching anymore to the point where even little memes like those get at me.
_-You can't stand the bitching, the bitchers can't stand the exposure.  /KanyeShrug_

Now a Sin Cara, CM Punk or Ryder one would be hilarious.
_-They don't do enough stuff to mock so easily.  Or they atleast do it with a wink and a nod.  Sorry, Cena as of now deserves the hate.  In fact, he deserves silent hate truth be told.  But those people are not smart enough to just be silent when he comes out or wins or whatever, so shrug.  I laugh and laugh and laugh.
_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Or other games.



Cena no sold those memes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Phil Brooks the smiling whiner who's crusade of change is focused solely on his own vanity projects of getting an ice cream bar, is already a mockery of wrestling, so there's no point in mocking him.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2011)

@S.A.F.: Try not to let 'em get to you. I myself stopped caring about the hate when I realized that people's parroted rage complaints weren't worth a damn; on the contrary, they're pretty damn funny at this point. Besides, the Del Rio one was hilarious.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

TNA's x-division is void of any emotion whatsoever.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 23, 2011)

Man Ghost really oozing hate for actual wrestlers  and just outright loving sport entertainers.


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who wants to see the XFL on WWE Network? :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> TNA's x-division is void of any emotion whatsoever.



When Jessie Sorenson threw that football into Kid Kash's back last night, there was more genuine emotion there than that hackneyed "You'll always be my brother" bullshit the Davey Richards 3000 tried to pass off to the Mecha Eddie Edwards.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> TNA's x-division is void of any emotion whatsoever.



No love for Double A?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

There's more psychology in the way Austin Aries smoothes out his eyebrows than there was in the last WWE ppv main event.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QLV2KJPtI5k[/YOUTUBE]

6:40 Bourne to puke.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

*looks at video, goes to 7 minutes in*  You certainly do, Punk.  You surely do.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

I think they should've turned the tables on Kurt, made him run the Fortune gauntlet also, i thought with what happened last night perhaps they'd figure it out.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> > _-Cena is a company man.  It's not like he has tenure or stroke capable of influencing booking, though._
> 
> 
> Yeah but Vince and the bookers still have say so over him and if they want him to take the title off Rey by the end of the night he can only protest so much before his ass is in trouble with Vince.
> ...


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPcnULUOYXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

austin ares been acting like that for years now. 


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When Jessie Sorenson threw that football into Kid Kash's back last night, there was more genuine emotion there than that hackneyed "You'll always be my brother" bullshit the Davey Richards 3000 tried to pass off to the Mecha Eddie Edwards.



tna wrestling is a lot more shallow than roh wrestling. i dont know what football segment you're talking about, im talking about actual wrestling not the dumb stuff they do in TNA like wear pilgram costumes :x.  

davey richards and eddie eddwards are not good wrestlers, but i dont get how it is any different from arbitrarily picking on randy orton who has the same problems.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @S.A.F.: Try not to let 'em get to you. I myself stopped caring about the hate when *I realized that people's parroted rage *complaints weren't worth a damn; on the contrary, they're pretty damn funny at this point. Besides, the Del Rio one was hilarious.



You're exactly right there. As much as "Smart" fans like to bitch about the kids in the audience for being sheep, the IWC are the biggest followers I've ever seen in my life. "LOLZ~! DAVE MELTZER SAID CENA SUX~ FUCK U WWE~! PAUL HEYMAN IS A MESSIAH~ DAVEU RICHARDS BEST IN DA WORLD~!

That is the IWC in a nutshell. Idiots.



> TNA's x-division is void of any emotion whatsoever.



Correct, although I will give Austin Aries and Brian Kendrick some credit.




> Man Ghost really oozing hate for actual wrestlers and just outright loving sport entertainers.



I guess Gorgeous George isn't an actual 'pro wrestler'. Or Michael Hayes swiveling his hips or Buddy Roberts wearing headgear. Or the WWF throughout the last half of the 80s, WCW in the first half... and yes, nothing gets more serious than Mick Foley using a sock he pulled out from between his nut sack and thigh, putting on his hand and putting it in people's mouth. Jimmy Garvin, Rick Rude, Randy Savage (has anyone seen the Summerslam 89 promos?), Dusty Rhodes knocking his knees, Jim Duggan stomping, the Rock talking about pee and popcorn farts, The Rogeau's, Rick Martel, Koko B Ware and his bird, Jerry Lawler dressing up like a King, Jeff Jarrett doing 'MMA' and Delerious and El Generico are not really 'wrestlers', but entertainers. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

dave melter likes john cena... D:


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

He does? Oh well. Replace Meltzer with some other idiot "Journalist" that has his own shitty Radio Show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> austin ares been acting like that for years now.
> 
> 
> tna wrestling is a lot more shallow than roh wrestling. i dont know what football segment you're talking about, im talking about actual wrestling not the dumb stuff they do in TNA like wear pilgram costumes :x.
> ...



Randy Orton on occasion, has been known to sell a move and show something resembling human emotion. 

ROH is an accurate portrayal of professional wrestling the same way The Big Bang Theory is an accurate portrayal of geek culture.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> He does? Oh well. Replace Meltzer with some other idiot "Journalist" that has his own shitty Radio Show.



Like Justin LaBar?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sure you all would love Scott Keith to takeover for Meltzer.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 23, 2011)

@InBrightestDay I was talking about Ghost hate for Phil and love for Cena.

But hey I'm glad you got all that pent up emotion out of you that you've been holding since the 80's.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

I wished I never discovered the IWC. Just full of fucking haters. Wrestling Journalist? They can fuck off too. Just sit down and enjoy the show.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Nice avatar

I miss WrestlingJesus, he closed all his accounts


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> I wished I never discovered the IWC. Just full of fucking haters. Wrestling Journalist? They can fuck off too. Just sit down and enjoy the show.


 how is it any different from any thing else you watch on tv? 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy Orton on occasion, has been known to sell a move and show something resembling human emotion.
> 
> ROH is an accurate portrayal of professional wrestling the same way The Big Bang Theory is an accurate portrayal of geek culture.




I think you're very ignorant if you think Davey Richards = ROH.

Yes, the majority of ROH is bad. But so is the majority of TNA and WWE, and most wrestling federations.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> how is it any different from any thing else you watch on tv?



It spoils the show for me. Being part of the IWC, you are rarely surprised. I like to be surprised.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> It spoils the show for me. Being part of the IWC, you are rarely surprised. I like to be surprised.



you're spoiling the show for yourself. why do you even read spoilers?

i'm rarely surprised because pro wrestling is predictable. by the time i was like 7 i could already call most of what would happen.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you're spoiling the show for yourself. why do you even read spoilers?



Because I know they are there. Unfortunately I am impatient.


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> Because I know they are there. Unfortunately I am impatient.



You should fix that then...
Don't just sit there and be a skinny fatass
-ba-dum-ch-


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah but Vince and the bookers still have say so over him and if they want him to take the title off Rey by the end of the night he can only protest so much before his ass is in trouble with Vince.
_ -So you're saying Cena can't risk his neck.  A guy who has 'carried' the company 5+ years can't take the risk.  What are they going to do to him.  They bench him, and boo hoo he loves to do this...only they wouldn't do that._

what?_
-You say cena hate is old, while I am not a cena hater, his haters say his existence and prominence is old.  Ironic?  _


Really? Sin Cara botches every day
_-And that's one thing to knock Cara for, yes.  Cena has like 30+ differing instances where he does something new to tick people off.  Cara has ...oh kinda sloppy.  Yet still slick when he moves._

Ryder is a lame jersey boy
_-Impossible for fans to mock.  He is effectively a part of the audience in the show.  The jersey shore thing is such a minor part of what makes ryder work, he mocks it himself.  What more could you really do to any real effect?_

Punk is a whiny bitch who looks like he works at a car repair lot.
_-As opposed to what a wrestler *should* look like?  That's flimsy before I even get started.
_


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

CM Punk isn't the typical Main Event looking wrestler. NO. SHIT. SHERLOCK.

That is part of his current gimmick even.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think you're very ignorant if you think Davey Richards = ROH.
> 
> Yes, the majority of ROH is bad. But so is the majority of TNA and WWE, and most wrestling federations.



It's like a federation full of Lance Storms.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2011)

^aka Boring, lol

One thing I dislike about the IWC is their wank toward that fatass Jim Cornette, how they use the Cornette wtf face like they think its cool....idiots.

Dont they remember that he went out of business when he had his own company, and also he almost killed the WWF in 1996(Remember Mantaur?,Phantasio,etc?)

Speaking of ROH, the smarks think that the STIFF WRASTLING = what casual fans want to see, .


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

I watch WWE, and enjoy it. I watch Impact, and saw Sting vs Flair, I cringed. And I can't seem to bring myself to try ROH.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Cornette his best attribute is that he hates Russo.  It's not that he doesn't get it, but he's too stubborn to do anything that could be construed similar to people he loathes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's like a federation full of Lance Storms.



Considering that the WWE gets their talent from FCW, I really wouldn't go there. The talent the WWE has from ROH is infinitely better than the talent they get from any where else. 



perucho1990 said:


> Dont they remember that he went out of business when he had his own company,


So did most companies in the US and Canada.



> and also he almost killed the WWF in 1996(Remember Mantaur?,Phantasio,etc?)


Those weren't really his ideas. 



> Speaking of ROH, the smarks think that the STIFF WRASTLING = what casual fans want to see, .


 I don't get how you're any better than a "smark". You're basically just in anti-smark mode.

How on earth could you make a statement, that ROH thinks casual fans want to see stiff wrestling? ROH is geared toward a niche audience, and has always been. I haven't met many ROH fans who think ROH is trying to compete with the WWE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

Darc said:


> ^ Nice avatar
> 
> I miss WrestlingJesus, he closed all his accounts



Maybe he finally found a bar of soap and a blowup doll


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbB_HVcXpPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2011)

no such thing as a smart mark.. we're all marks for watching and talking about wrestling.. nuff said.. we're actually super marks since it takes a good amount of our time weekly..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 23, 2011)

I just realised John Cena is better at selling than Masato Tanaka


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

what a bunch of losers, no pop for mark, he earned that title, at least show him some respect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2011)

pop for a heel? tha fuck am i reading?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Considering that the WWE gets their talent from FCW, I really wouldn't go there. The talent the WWE has from ROH is infinitely better than the talent they get from any where else.



ROH these days is like ECW after they got scavenged by the WWE vultures and were left with Justin Credible to be a main eventer.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ROH these days is like ECW after they got scavenged by the WWE vultures and were left with *Justin Credible to be a main eventer*.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> pop for a heel? tha fuck am i reading?



a legitimate statement.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Considering that the WWE gets their talent from FCW, I really wouldn't go there. The talent the WWE has from ROH is infinitely better than the talent they get from any where else.



:S Brian Kendrick, Kaval and Paul London were not "infinitely better" then the talent WWE signed else where, and as talented as CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Colt Cabana, Evan Bourne & Antonio Cesaro are, they aren't either. Tyler Black/Seth Rollins sure as HELL is not better then the guys WWE have signed from lesser known companies that are in FCW right now either.

90% of WWE's roster has spent an extensive amount of time in FCW or OVW, including the guys from ROH. I have no idea where you're getting that weird idea from.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

THE ONE MAN JOBBIN BAND! 



Ceria said:


> what a bunch of losers, no pop for mark, he earned that title, at least show him some respect.



Keep in mind they only have half the arena filled too, Smackdown low attendance swag.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm actually watching Smackdown.... I've heard a couple of times Jerry Lawler almost never watches Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

Smackdown's falling attendance makes it even more like WCW Thunder than ever before.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

I can actually say i've been to a wcw thunder, back when it was in the old orlando arena which didn't have a lot of space to begin with and that still didn't sell out. 

the people have spoken, if it's not live they don't give a shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Smackdown was good to watch; you didn't need to have cable to watch it on Thursdays. I wish they would return to that soon UPN!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Inside out on DVD this Thursday.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Good victory by Wade Barret.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> So did most companies in the US and Canada.
> 
> Those weren't really his ideas.
> 
> ...



WCW went of business because of Politics and crappy booking.

If im not mistaken Cornette was the head booker of WWF during the mid 90s.

About ROH: I meant to say that they want WWE to be like ROH(you know pure STIFF WRESTLING, SPOTZ and no selling).

Lets look at the ROH guys in WWE: Cabana failed, Kaval got fired, Danielson is getting pushed because somehow Vince likes him(as a replacement of Benoit). Black and Claudio are in FCW.

As for Punk: Well Trips likes him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown's falling attendance makes it even more like WCW Thunder than ever before.



I blame it on Christian.

I mean why the E put the WHC on that TNA Reject?

He never drew shit in TNA, never drew shit in WWECW and now look at SD..


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost is a silly mark, he doesn't want your filthy indies heroes taking on his prince. 

About his generalizations, he's just trying to get you to sell his trolling(i.e negs or flamewar), don't do it, do it the Cena way 


in all seriousness, ROH had a lot of talent back in the day, it's unfair to call them shit when you watch 1 or two shows. Sure they have a lot of spotmonkeys etc but hey, it's not like wwe is a place where only talent reigns, every company has it's bads and goods.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Mark Henry is defending tonight? FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

BETH PHOENIX!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

Henry had better not lose, of all people to christian. i expect the crowd to turn on him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet, I made it in time to see them censor Cody's sacrifice proving how hard he wants it.  Oh well, gotta be PG.





In Brightest Day! said:


> :S *Brian Kendrick, Kaval and Paul London were not "infinitely better" then the talent WWE signed else where*,


Being potheads and impatient in kaval's case does not untalented them make.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh shit, Cody coming out last


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

is this not the 4th week of Cody vs Orton?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Oh shit, Cody coming out last



and he actually got a better pop than henry. I wonder if it means that he's going to lose the title to orton.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> WCW went of business because of Politics and crappy booking.
> 
> If im not mistaken Cornette was the head booker of WWF during the mid 90s.
> 
> ...



Eh, Cabana didn't fail. Colt is the only guy from ROH that has a legitimate gripe with the WWE. They didn't give him any shot to get over on television, in contrast to guys that did fail like Kaval and Paul London.

I also have no idea where the cynical attitude towards FCW comes from. FCW is a great place for you to refine your act in a low risk environment before heading up to either RAW or SmackDown. How long you spend in developmental comes down to the individual. Evan Bourne was in FCW for about 5 months, while Seth Rollins has been there for over a year now. You can't just generalize every Indy guy into one group.

I don't really expect Antonio Cesaro and Chris Hero to be in FCW long. They may be flashy, but they actually know how to work a crowd rather than just getting them to pop through overly choreographed high spots. I assume they'll just be figuring out a move set they can use in-front of the bigger crowd, which shouldn't take long.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Being potheads and impatient in kaval's case does not untalented them make.



I didn't say they're untalented. I said they aren't better than the majority of WWE's roster, which is true.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Wait is Cody Rhodes going to face Mark Henry at hell in a cell?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

when was the last time a wrestler used the ring bell as a weapon? i remember playing wm 2000 and getting the ring bell as a weapon. that was the best.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

wow @ how hard they tried to hide Cody being busted open, I think he hit him with the wrong side of the ring bell tho lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

I can see it now.


WHC Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton at Survivor Series.


LMAO the TABLE DID NOT BREAK. Spanish Table hates Orton.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Sheamus knows his patatoes.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 23, 2011)

Hate how they hid Rhodes cut.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Totitos (Sep 23, 2011)

Sheamus spits in the faces of people who don't want to be cool, fella.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

That's probably the best pop i've ever heard for Khali. 

God, they just can't let this deal with him and Mahal die. give khali a title shot and send mahal back to FCW


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2011)

Jinder Mahal reeks of an Eric Escobar-esque failure.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2011)

Real Sin Cara out there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh man, Kofi's hurricanrana looked risky, hope that uso is ok.  That counter into the TIP was fantastic, though.  Fuck what the haters say.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

botch cara's at it again


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> give khali a title shot


You're on some expensive shit...

I mean did you guys actually expect them to show the Cody situation completely? It would probably violate their PG-Rating code of conduct & they might get fined by concerned parents.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You're on some expensive shit...
> 
> I mean did you guys actually expect them to show the Cody situation completely? It would probably violate their PG-Rating code of conduct & they might get fined by concerned parents.



i never said world title. 

RYDER IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You're on some expensive shit...
> 
> I mean did you guys actually expect them to show the Cody situation completely? It would probably violate their PG-Rating code of conduct & they might get fined by concerned parents.



seriously fat bitches be protesting "schweddy balls" icecream.  They would fuckin lose it if their precious little child saw blood


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

No cole, victory over the tag champions should give them the championships  

every match a champion is in should be a title match. or else why have it? 

when the uso's were doing that dance i was whatthefuckamiwatching.jpg


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

According to Booker, I gotta love everything!


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> No cole, victory over the tag champions should give them the championships
> 
> every match a champion is in should be a title match. or else why have it?
> 
> when the uso's were doing that dance i was whatthefuckamiwatching.jpg



To help build up tension and push a feud?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> To help build up tension and push a feud?



if it's not for the title then why even have a match, they could arm wrestle, play black jack or role the dice


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man Ghost really oozing hate for actual wrestlers  and just outright loving sport entertainers.


Philoshave Phil's an actual wrestler now?


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

@ half the Lumber jacks being old NeXuS/CORRE members


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

Heath slater must have settled out of court, cause i'm surprised that rape charge hasn't been mentioned since.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I didn't say they're untalented. I said they aren't better than the majority of WWE's roster, which is true.


Workrate - better, charisma (with or without speaking) - better, experienced - better, wellness - worse.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena will never turn heel
> 
> EVER



While it would be extremely interesting, I wonder if Cena could actually play that role now....

The closet we'll ever get is prob when he acts like his old self as WM approaches.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> While it would be extremely interesting, I wonder if Cena could actually play that role now....


A heel is someone who antagonizes you to wanting to boo them and see  them get their ass beaten and lose something precious within the drama  of professional wrestling.  How is Cena not that to many people that  post about wrestling in forums?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> No cole, victory over the tag champions should give them the championships
> 
> every match a champion is in should be a title match. or else why have it?
> 
> when the uso's were doing that dance i was whatthefuckamiwatching.jpg



There is nothing good about this post. Nothing.


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2011)

^


Ceria said:


> No cole, victory over the tag champions should give them the championships
> 
> every match a champion is in should be a title match. or else why have it?
> 
> when the uso's were doing that dance i was whatthefuckamiwatching.jpg



I love you, Ceria but I have to agree with Shirker.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> A heel is someone who antagonizes you to wanting to boo them and see  them get their ass beaten and lose something precious within the drama  of professional wrestling.  How is Cena not that to many people that  post about wrestling in forums?



ze promos, sir.

the concept sounds good
but the practice has to be right as well

i think a heel cena at this point would just across as silly right now
he's at the top of the game, in his prime. why turn?
and there aren't really any stars for him to duke it out with as a heel

i want to see the other guys build first before that happens


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry, i feel that non title matches are worthless. i think if every match a champion is in should be for their respective titles it adds excitement to every match of the potential that it could change hands at any time. 

zack should have won the us title on raw last monday, he defeated ziggler therefore the title should be his. I think it would've added some controversy to zigg's plot with swagger, give swagger something to antagonize ziggler about.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> ze promos, sir.
> 
> the concept sounds good
> but the practice has to be right as well


Again, look at your audience in this case.  I am not saying he is heel to cenation, but to the cena sux crowd as it were.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> sorry, i feel that non title matches are worthless. i think if every match a champion is in should be for their respective titles it adds excitement to every match of the potential that it could change hands at any time.
> 
> zack should have won the us title on raw last monday, he defeated ziggler therefore the title should be his. I think it would've added some controversy to zigg's plot with swagger, give swagger something to antagonize ziggler about.



I feel we should always have a number 1 contender match. Or someone beats the champ in a non title, then gets a title match. Then there is actual meaning.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> sorry, i feel that non title matches are worthless. i think if every match a champion is in should be for their respective titles it adds excitement to every match of the potential that it could change hands at any time.


Showing challengers can beat the champions in non-title matches to earn their shots and legitimize them in the fans' eyes is one of the oldest tricks in the book. Doing away with it would be horrendously stupid.  



> zack should have won the us title on raw last monday, he defeated ziggler therefore the title should be his. I think it would've added some controversy to zigg's plot with swagger, give swagger something to antagonize ziggler about.


He can antagonize Dolph *just because* he lost to Ryder.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Workrate - better, charisma (with or without speaking) - better, experienced - better, *wellness - worse*.


Push, actually. Indy guys can get away with using hard shit and abusing painkillers a lot more than WWE guys can.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> sorry, i feel that non title matches are worthless. i think if every match a champion is in should be for their respective titles it adds excitement to every match of the potential that it could change hands at any time.
> 
> zack should have won the us title on raw last monday, he defeated ziggler therefore the title should be his. I think it would've added some controversy to zigg's plot with swagger, give swagger something to antagonize ziggler about.



I could've accepted that view; Like most posts I don't agree with, I would've just ignored it. But then you had to go and insult the Haka. 

As much as I like Ryder... eh... not yet. So far he's just being built up as comic relief. We can save title wins for when he has longer and more solid matches. Truth be told, giving a belt to him now would be as bad a decision as actually having Santino win the Royal Rumble. Besides, Ziggs is already in hot water with Vickie by being nothing but a chump compared to Swagger. No need to exaggerate the situation by passing his belt off to Ryder.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Again, look at your audience in this case.  I am not saying he is heel to cenation, but to the cena sux crowd as it were.



and wwe loves it

>stimulating group of fans by making cena champ




Vegeta said:


> I feel we should always have a number 1 contender match. Or someone beats the champ in a non title, then gets a title match. Then there is actual meaning.



Somebody hacked vegeta's account.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

No one hacks my accounts. Unless your name is Peter.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Workrate - better, charisma (with or without speaking) - better, experienced - better, wellness - worse.



Your retort literally has zero substance to it. You've given me absolutely zero reason for me to agree with you, so thanks for that.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 24, 2011)

Did Bryan insult Mr trips or Steph backstage or something? Why in the hell is the poor man losing every single match?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

something I noticed that in tna it just seems hogan and eric are just trying to end Sting's rep in the business I mean a joker persona. Gimme a break.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2011)

The best thing about Sting IS his new Joker persona, He hasn't looked this motivated in years.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Did Bryan insult Mr trips or Steph backstage or something? Why in the hell is the poor man losing every single match?



probably he's a reverse goldberg. he's damn good at submissions, he'd make a great cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> probably he's a reverse goldberg. he's damn good at submissions, he'd make a great cruiserweight champion.



No he would make a cool wwe champion if he was allowed too, what i want to know is why in the hell is he jobbing every time for botches caras...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

I am actually really beginning to think mad scientist vince is experimenting with DB again.  I think he is seeing if fans will still cheer/pop for him even if he is losing and also to see what extent IWC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have on the influence of sales, tickets, ppv buys etc.  Unfortunately as someone already said in this thread seeing as how IWC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) steal streams and dont buy shit Vince will see that squeakiest wheels aren't even on the wagon he is pulling so who cares what they think.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2011)

IBD; What is it too vague for you?  Kendrick, London, and Kaval are  better than most of WWE's current roster, in all aspects aside from not  doing weed.

Goo; So.....if you agree with wwe loving him as the iwc's heel, what are we disagreeing on?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I am actually really beginning to think mad scientist vince is experimenting with DB again.  I think he is seeing if fans will still cheer/pop for him even if he is losing and also to see what extent IWC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have on the influence of sales, tickets, ppv buys etc.  Unfortunately as someone already said in this thread seeing as how IWC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) steal streams and dont buy shit Vince will see that squeakiest wheels aren't even on the wagon he is pulling so who cares what they think.



Even so, a man with his work ethic and talent deserves more than this.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Did Bryan insult Mr trips or Steph backstage or something? Why in the hell is the poor man losing every single match?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Push, actually. Indy guys can get away with using hard shit and abusing painkillers a lot more than WWE guys can.



That's because WWE has drug tests now.  But thank you for stating the obvious


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Eh, Cabana didn't fail. Colt is the only guy from ROH that has a legitimate gripe with the WWE. They didn't give him any shot to get over on television, in contrast to guys that did fail like Kaval and Paul London.
> 
> I also have no idea where the cynical attitude towards FCW comes from. FCW is a great place for you to refine your act in a low risk environment before heading up to either RAW or SmackDown. How long you spend in developmental comes down to the individual. Evan Bourne was in FCW for about 5 months, while Seth Rollins has been there for over a year now. You can't just generalize every Indy guy into one group.
> 
> I don't really expect Antonio Cesaro and Chris Hero to be in FCW long. They may be flashy, but they actually know how to work a crowd rather than just getting them to pop through overly choreographed high spots. I assume they'll just be figuring out a move set they can use in-front of the bigger crowd, which shouldn't take long.



Kaval was over in NXT, if only he didnt say the words" Total Nonstop Action"..


----------



## Ceria (Sep 24, 2011)

Daniel bryan can't buy a victory,  

I do like that he's in the middle of the sin cara feud, at least it gives him something to do.


----------



## urca (Sep 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Did Bryan insult Mr trips or Steph backstage or something? Why in the hell is the poor man losing every single match?


Bryan did address his loses on a promo he cut on wwe.com ,the guy has mic skills,only a hater would deny that,he was a bit intense on this promo


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7YdKpxTykw[/YOUTUBE]
So Ted DiBiase Junior wants his new gimmick to be this?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

urca said:


> Bryan did address his loses on a promo he cut on wwe.com ,the guy has mic skills,only a hater would deny that,he was a bit intense on this promo



Daniel Bryan is smart.  he knows that indy workers have a short lifespan on WWE.  So when he won MITB he just gave himself a year extension from possibly getting fired.  So take that smarks.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

I rather see the crow persona


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Daniel Bryan is smart.  he knows that indy workers have a short lifespan on WWE.  So when he won MITB *he just gave himself* a year extension from possibly getting fired.  So take that smarks.



He can choose that? I thought it was a way for Vince to make him job almost a year without complains because he would get a chance for the title in the end.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Did Bryan insult Mr trips or Steph backstage or something? Why in the hell is the poor man losing every single match?
> 
> 
> Krauser Joestar said:
> ...



He have the MITB, he doesn't need to win much. Just be patience his time will come. He on our screen almost every week while some superstar don't even get T.V time... Be grateful that's he has T.V time instead of complaining about things that doesn't go the way you want, this isn't Burger King.



Krauser Joestar said:


> No he would make a cool wwe champion if  he was allowed too, what i want to know is why in the hell is he jobbing  every time for botches caras...



As of right now, I don't think he would make a "cool" WWE champion. Honestly, I think he would be horrible. He need to repackage himself, definitely grow his hair out. If they give it to him when he's like how he is now, I'm willing to bet he won't be over.
Give it sometime but if he still continue to loses, I guess they're just using DB as a stepping stone for Cara vs Cara.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Poor DB he will probably win the title at WM only to have the belt lost the next night on raw


----------



## urca (Sep 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He have the MITB, he doesn't need to win much. Just be patience his time will come. He on our screen almost every week while some superstar don't even get T.V time... Be grateful that's he has T.V time instead of complaining about things that doesn't go the way you want, this isn't Burger King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if he wants to be a wwe\heavyweight champion,he has to use the mic more and more and show how badass he is,looks does matter,Bryan's growing a beard now,he might use a bit more hair on his head or maybe just shave his head,he looked like a psycho without hair :33.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He have the MITB, he doesn't need to win much. Just be patience his time will come. He on our screen almost every week while some superstar don't even get T.V time... Be grateful that's he has T.V time instead of complaining about things that doesn't go the way you want, this isn't Burger King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but i don't like to be a conformist and watching a guy full of talent being nothing more than a jobber. Now, it appears this might have a storyline from behind, which at least explains this awful losing streak.
And of course, this is a forum where discussions are allowed as far as i know.

Yeah i'm not saying he would be right now wwe champion material, jimmies don't seem to hate him but they don't like him that much, he's basically a indy figure just like Punk. He needs to have more time on the mic, they need to give him a bit more freedom, etc.

And the thing is, Bryan is as good as Punk in every single aspect you can imagine and i'm sure he will get what he deserves, but this losing streak is a bit annoying for me, a big fan of his work and talents.


I still hope to have a Bryan vs Cabana vs Punk feud in the E  Of course, i know that that wouldn't really sell, not because they suck, but mainly because they don't appeal so much to the usual wwe crowd as Cena, Orton, or even guys like Riley. Even now Punk only gets reactions(major ones) from eastern crowds or Canada.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2011)

It's kind of obvious to me that Mark Henry will hold the title until Wrestlemania while putting everyone into the hall of pain, until SUPER UNDERDOG Daniel Bryan, who had suffered a losing streak and looks like he has no chance in hell, makes the dominant, unstoppable monster tapout.

Of course, I could be wrong and Randy Orton squashes everyone while being his usual boring self.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's kind of obvious to me that Mark Henry will hold the title until Wrestlemania while putting everyone into the hall of pain, until SUPER UNDERDOG Daniel Bryan, who had suffered a losing streak and looks like he has no chance in hell, makes the dominant, unstoppable monster tapout.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong and Randy Orton squashes everyone while being his usual boring self.



I'm gonna go with the latter


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully Undertaker is champion by Mania. But before it, Danielson had some sort of injury and wasn't expected to be back in a while (have everyone think he's a bust).

Taker wins his match, goes 20-0. We hear a new theme for Danielson, and he cashes it in. 

20-1


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Sorry but i don't like to be a conformist and watching a guy full of talent being nothing more than a jobber. Now, it appears this might have a storyline from behind, which at least explains this awful losing streak.


Maybe he should be on only Superstar, so he'll always win 



Krauser Joestar said:


> And the thing is, Bryan is as good as Punk in every single aspect you can imagine and i'm sure he will get what he deserves, but this losing streak is a bit annoying for me, a big fan of his work and talents.


I wouldn't say DB is as good as Punk on the mic. Yeah, I was pretty furious when Punk was jobbing to Rey & Show on SD!.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2011)

losing in pro wrestling doesn't mean anything. DB is perfectly fine, he is going to be at WM fighting for a belt...


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

What if: 

Undertaker is champion by Mania, Bryan challenges him but loses in Undertaker's last match (a hell of a match that puts Bryan over as fuck). Teddy announces that two weeks from now we'll have a very special SmackDown to crown a new World Champion. Bryan's theme hits and later that night he becomes the new World Champion. 

Obviously the underdog gimmick needs to fuck off.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

So do you guys think goldberg will actually return to wwe or do you think hes just adding fuel to the rumor mill?


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> So do you guys think goldberg will actually return to wwe or do you think hes just adding fuel to the rumor mill?



Nope. He hates them, apparently.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 24, 2011)

The sooner he gets a character change, the better.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Nope. He hates them, apparently.



He hates rumors?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 24, 2011)

Goldberg is apparently wrestling in a match in Africa and the proceeds are going to charitable organizations.



> "At this time, the only thing that would get me back in the ring is something that would positively impact those in need. If selling out another major event would allow me to bring a ship full of supplies to hand out to those in need, I'd say that would be very significant."


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> He hates rumors?



Dude, WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The sooner he gets a character change, the better.



A gimmick change, you say?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, at least that looks more interesting than what he's doing now.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> So do you guys think goldberg will actually return to wwe or do you think hes just adding fuel to the rumor mill?



take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Maybe he should be on only Superstar, so he'll always win



No, you forgot dat Regal 



Masterpiece said:


> I wouldn't say DB is as good as Punk on the mic. Yeah, I was pretty furious when Punk was jobbing to Rey & Show on SD!.



Yeah i agree on that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2011)

Did they really cancel Superstars online?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Did they really cancel Superstars online?



Yup, your best bet is if someone out of the state uploads it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> IBD; What is it too vague for you?  Kendrick, London, and Kaval are  better than most of WWE's current roster, in all aspects aside from not  doing weed.



What's too vague? The fact that you give no fucking reasoning, in any way shape or form. Not that I want to read your reasoning, because I already know what will come from it. Just sit down and take a break for a while. I'm not interested.


Anyway, I love how the cynicism from the anti-WWE types here has gone way up after the spanking that come from myself and others yesterday. 



> I wouldn't say DB is as good as Punk on the mic. Yeah, I was pretty furious when Punk was jobbing to Rey & Show on SD!.



Why? Big Show & Rey Mysterio are main-eventers. Why should matter if another main-eventer loses to them.




> losing in pro wrestling doesn't mean anything. DB is perfectly fine, he is going to be at WM fighting for a belt...



This is all that really needs to be said in regards to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> IBD; What is it too vague for you?  Kendrick, London, and Kaval are  better than most of WWE's current roster, in all aspects aside from not  doing weed.






Shadow said:


> That's because WWE has drug tests now.  But thank you for stating the obvious


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Why? Big Show & Rey Mysterio are main-eventers. Why should matter if another main-eventer loses to them.


Yeah, but they were in a feud. What was the point of the feud when your purpose of the feud was to bury the guy, Show & Rey gained nothing by winning, its not like they needed a push.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 24, 2011)

Losing to someone does not = getting buried.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2011)

Why are you two even talking about this? Punk's not at that level anymore, so wasting time going back and forth about it is pointless.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

When will the JoMo burial end?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Losing to someone does not = getting buried.


Of course lol...
After his feud with Taker it was all downhill.
Maybe not to you but I would consider this to be a burial...

*WrestleMania XXVI*
Rey Mysterio defeated CM Punk
*Extreme Rules (2010)*
CM Punk defeated Rey Mysterio
*Over the Limit (2010)*
Rey Mysterio defeated CM Punk
*SummerSlam(2010)*
The Big Show defeated CM Punk, Joseph Mercury, and Luke Gallows
*Night of Champions (2010)*
The Big Show defeated CM Punk

Maybe it had something to do with his backstage heat with Undertaker, but losing to R-Truth in a dark match at TLC 2009 wasn't enough?
For a guy that was in the main event with Jeff & Taker, only to lose to R-Truth in a Dark Match at TLC. That's pretty bad.



Legend said:


> When will the JoMo burial end?


When he turns heel, or get better on the mic as a face.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Losing to someone does not = getting buried.



Unless its barry Horowitz 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why are you two even talking about this? Punk's not at that level anymore, so wasting time going back and forth about it is pointless.



Yes he has ascended to kaioken attack x10 which still cant put a dent in super cena 2 but I am hopeful punk will unlock super punk 4 with the help of selena and a brute ray



Legend said:


> When will the JoMo burial end?



When he grows a dick goes to vince and fucks steph in the ass while vince watches and then proceeds to tell vince if he doesnt give him a run he will do the same to shane


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2011)

That implies Vince gives a damn about Shane.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 24, 2011)

Since when did Punk have heat with Taker?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

JoMo burial will never end. Unless he offers Melina to Vince and the entire board.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah if by offer you mean kill in front of especially after that shit she tried to pull on cleveland


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

That thing with Natalya and Melina was really true?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Since did Punk have heat with Taker?





> According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, word going around the WWE locker room is that the reason CM Punk lost the World Heavyweight Title last night is because of heat on him stemming from an incident on the recent European tour.
> 
> The story goes that there was in issue with how Punk was dressed, and The Undertaker tried to nicely tell Punk that he was the World Champion and was representing WWE overseas so he should dress better. Punk said something to the effect of ?what about John Cena?
> 
> ...


I remembered it a bit wrong.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahahaha I remember that rumor. Complete bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2011)

WWE was within their right to take the title off a waffle house cook.


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2011)

OH FUCK! I MISSED ROH!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2011)

Replay on Thursday on ROH site if you didn't catch syndication.


The Tag team title match was awesome between WGTT and KOW


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 25, 2011)

How long did the match go for?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Yup, your best bet is if someone out of the state uploads it.



I guess not many people were watching it online either just like on TV. My cousin said they should have had a main eventer on once in a blue moon but to me that would have defeated the whole purpose of Superstars.

Too bad it flopped so fast but i blame it being on WGN for getting canceled.


----------



## Vox (Sep 25, 2011)

I stopped caring for Superstars when they released Masters.

Seriously, that dude was killing it on Superstars for months.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

So, who did see ROH then?  Don't hate on Superstars, Baretta and Hawkins are groovy.  Will admit the Mcintyre (fuck that last name) Masters feud was good.  





In Brightest Day! said:


> What's too vague? The fact that you give no fucking reasoning, in any way shape or form. Not that I want to read your reasoning, because I already know what will come from it. Just sit down and take a break for a while. I'm not interested.


And here we go.  Not interested, yet still replying. You say I've been vague, but what more specifics do you need than charisma, workrate, and experience?  Enlighten me. What makes WWE talents better than the stars of the indy scene?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> When he turns heel, or get better on the mic as a face.



Or gets control of or dumps melina.

And that what about John Cena comment Punk made is a legit grievence.  What is good for Cena is good for the jobbers in the WWE.  One rule for all.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> And that what about John Cena comment Punk made is a legit grievence.  What is good for Cena is good for the jobbers in the WWE.  One rule for all.


Except that it's never worked like that in *any* locker room.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 25, 2011)

Is masters completely gone from wrestling or is he working for another organization?


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Is masters completely gone from wrestling or is he working for another organization?



I think he said he was taking booking.
And speaking of booking



> ?Bobby Lashley is now accepting bookings for future wrestling events and appearances.  If you?re interested, you can e-mail lashleybookings@yahoo.com with any information you have on the event and/or your promotion. Be sure to follow Bobby Lashley on Twitter @FightBobby and look out for his new website coming soon!?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> And here we go.  Not interested, yet still replying. You say I've been vague, but what more specifics do you need than charisma, workrate, and experience?  Enlighten me. What makes WWE talents better than the stars of the indy scene?



 You can say someone is more charismatic or has better WORKRATE~ till the cows come home. If you aren't going to show me specific examples or reasons then I don't have any reason to take you seriously. With that said, I already mentioned that I don't have any interest in talking about why a Wrestler is good or not with you. Convincing typical IWC drones that having a big move set actually doesn't mean shit in Pro Wrestling is something that stopped being fun years ago.

I'm not going to get into a big WWE vs. ROH war with you. As far as the guys I've mentioned,

Paul London was NEVER over with the WWE crowd save for a three month period of time in 2004 where he and Billy Kidman traded ways of how they could injure other wrestlers, namely Chavo Guererro. London can fly and London can sell, but even in ROH, that's all he could do. He never improved or showed any real signs of coming around. Its not like he wasn't given a chance. Him and Kendrick were on Television every week for a year straight and the guy didn't elevate one part of his game. His strikes suck, his pacing is BRUTALLY bad and he never really did anything other than be a 'weird guy' on the camera in terms of trying to get an actual gimmick over.

I WILL give him credit where its due: he works that one type of match well, but he's FULL of holes that he hasn't bothered to address in four years with the company. Watch Paul London in 2004 and then check him out in 2008, its the same stuff.

Brian Kendrick actually improved from a generic Indy dude who can do FLIPZ, which is why he got a nice push for himself for a while there. Some guys would rather just smoke weed.

Kaval had great strikes, but pacing that was just so all over the place that I don't even know where to begin. Selling was inconsistent at best and he just doesn't have very much charisma. He's not a guy with a lot of main stream appeal. And in terms of being the small, plucky baby face - there's like 3-4 other guys on the roster clearly better at this point than he is. So I don't mind the guy, but LOL at him being better then most of the roster. He's low card fodder at best.


And I know when you become a big boy and learn about the working world, that you'll fully realize that wrestling is no different from working in an office. If you do well according to what your boss considers 'doing well', then you'll get promoted. Some people like their spots and their jobs just fine and don't want to be promoted. Many just aren't good enough. Such is life. But until then, please put the tin foil hat down.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2011)

Last time I heard about Lashley, he withdrew from an MMA fight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSflbdJlBTY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acZ41miBZ9Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

If WWE ever signs Jay Lethal they MUST bring in Jason Segel to be guest host of RAW. Have these two do a backstage skit together and let the Madness unfold.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys mention ROH alot, can you watch it on their website or is it streamed somewhere, i thought i remembered hearing something about it being broadcast on tv, perhaps it was upcoming or something to that effect.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 25, 2011)

Full episode of ROH's new show on Sinclair.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWNXSUQrGGo[/YOUTUBE]


Are we going to start shitting on Ring of Honor now that their television show is PG?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2011)

Well they aren't on cable television.  They're actually a national televised late night show on CW nationwide.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

We are discussing this from two differing sides, you can feel like a big grown up all you want with your jaded responses, but I think our conversation can be summed up as such, abilities do not equate to results.  And on that I will agree.  In the grand scheme of being a draw and doing as the boss says to keep your position, sure those three are a problem.  However, whenever they work a match, I am entertained.  But I will grant you London.  Despite subjectivity in if his 'gimmick' worked or not.

Kaval was serious business.  And he did not shift his character to be a wwe friendly face.  His own fault, but he did get over with the crowds.  How can you even say he lacks charisma when he was given crap all within WWE except getting jobbed out?  When he got mic time, people reacted.  So laugh all you want.

I'm fully aware of how it works, but this is a forum discussing what ifs and all that jazz.  If we only went with the idea that this is a job and you just gotta impress the brass this thread would be boring.  

No need to pine over conspiracies, or stereotyping, or examine the draconian thought process that WWE offices use.  You say it's just like any office, when aside from having to impress the boss, it isn't.


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2011)

I like those CM Punk shirt @ ROH's show.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 25, 2011)

Ceria said:


> You guys mention ROH alot, can you watch it on their website or is it streamed somewhere, i thought i remembered hearing something about it being broadcast on tv, perhaps it was upcoming or something to that effect.



You should watch some old ROH shows were Bryan was main eventing, your opinon on him would change drastically.


And i saw the video about Punk paying a tribute to Eddie, so i guess i'll put this short video here as well


----------



## Ceria (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll never get used to the idea of shelton benjamin not coming out to the theme of "aint no stopping me now" 

seriously if a wrestler has a popular theme they should buy the rights to it and take it with them wherever they go. 

I know daniel bryan is talented, i just don't think he's heavyweight material. Rey has proven he can go toe to toe with just about any competitor. I think Bryan needs to stay in the mid card/ cruiserweight, he could be one of the ones who could resurrect that division.


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2011)

> Though Randy Orton is presently involved in a program with Mark Henry, there is talk of building up another match against Cody Rhodes due to the amount of attention their match on Friday’s _SmackDown_ garnered.


Great for Cody, I just hope they don't fuck it up.



> Saturday’s Raw live event at the El Paso County Coliseum in El  Paso, Texas drew a sellout crowd. Furthermore, John Cena was not  advertised for the event.


NO JOHN CENA?! WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!?!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Great for Cody, I just hope they don't fuck it up.
> 
> NO JOHN CENA?! WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!?!



Did someone finally injure his ass? New wwe title tournament= profit


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2011)

^
I would be mean if I said I hope so...

Poor Cody


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2011)

Hm, maybe it's because they cleaned him up midway through, but it doesn't look as bad as I imagined it. Course that may have to do with the angle that this video was shot at. Sucks for Cody, catching the bad end of the bell like that.

EDIT*
About 15 minutes into ROH. Likin' what I see so far. Matches are pretty entertaining stuff. Promos are a bucket of ass though. Also, those streamers . Still, wish I would've gotten into this before the televising. Now hipsters are gonna be on my s--t.

Where does this air, again? It was never made clear whenever I heard news of it getting broadcast action.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Where does this air, again? It was never made clear whenever I heard news of it getting broadcast action.



Depends where you live, I can watch it without cable lol, or at least I think so.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Hm, maybe it's because they cleaned him up midway through, but it doesn't look as bad as I imagined it. Course that may have to do with the angle that this video was shot at. Sucks for Cody, catching the bad end of the bell like that.
> 
> EDIT*
> About 15 minutes into ROH. Likin' what I see so far. Matches are pretty entertaining stuff. Promos are a bucket of ass though. Also, those streamers . Still, wish I would've gotten into this before the televising. Now hipsters are gonna be on my s--t.
> ...



It airs on the weekend depends on where you live and which type of broadcasting company you have for CW.  Majority get it on Saturday Nights.  Some Sunday Night.    For International its live on demand on Thursdays.

**For the streamers if you're in NYC and attend a NYC show they literally take your camera away but if you bring streamers they totally treat you like fucking royalty.  

I was there on Nigel and Danielson's last match for Final Battle.  We bought about 5 bags of streamers and our seats got upgraded to balcony so we can throw it.  Best Experience in the World.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Just saw a commercial for Hulk Hogans micro championship wrestling.... he's got little people wrestling for him? Good God Hulk.....


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Hogan's  broke all those ventures he tried to do with Bischoff from Sports Drinks to Gyms and Health products all tanked.  

If you pay Hogan serious money Im sure he will endorse your poo as long as the check clears.  BROTHER


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 26, 2011)

Yea, its pretty awful, been watching it to see the train wreck.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> new cenation shirt?  Confederate flag amirite?



must spread before repping agmaster again. 

Would anything confederate be insulting to latinos?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2011)

Roh is aired on fox by me at 1100pm on sunday


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Hogan's  broke all those ventures he tried to do with Bischoff from Sports Drinks to Gyms and Health products all tanked.
> 
> If you pay Hogan serious money Im sure he will endorse your poo as long as the check clears.  BROTHER



Actually, Hogan's broke because he got assraped in the divorce settlement and because he had to pay something like $20 million to the family of the guy that got crippled in Nick's car accident.

But you know, he's been whoring his name out to anything and everything recently, so he's probably not doing THAT bad for money.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually, Hogan's broke because he got assraped in the divorce settlement and because he had to pay something like $20 million to the family of the guy that got crippled in Nick's car accident.
> 
> But you know, he's been whoring his name out to anything and everything recently, so he's probably not doing THAT bad for money.



I forgot about Nick's accident, what a tragedy that was. I also wonder how much money he sunk into Brooke's music career. 

Hogan's a prime example of someone who needed a prenup, but who'd have thought hogan would become a house hold name or that wrestling itself would be as popular way back when?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hogan's a prime example of someone who needed a prenup, but who'd have thought hogan would become a house hold name or that wrestling itself would be as popular way back when?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZD12-4rbt0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I was staring at the beer more than I was listening to his rant.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

HBK teasing return again(video)
Or other games.



Vox said:


> I think I was staring at the beer more than I was listening to his rant.


You better listen to Vampiro!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

According to Jim Cornette, ROH has decided that "fun" has no place in wrestling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

I utterly disagree with that.  It is art, but it is fun.  Strike the balance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

They're so determined to make it feel like a real sport, they're going to make everything completely serious. But if anything, wrestling needs moments of comedy. Sure, WWE and TNA might go overboard with it, but there is a place for lightheartedness on a wrestling program.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2011)

Cornette is a moron

ROH is already boring enough as it is


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm serious, if it hadn't been for wrestlemania i doubt hogan would be as well known as he is today,


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Did anyone else see a promo saying raw would be on at 8 tonight or am i mistaken?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Point is, back in the 80s wrestling was huge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Hogan was already a household name in 1983 when he was in Rocky 3.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry, i didn't start watching it until around the days when goldberg won the championship. i didn't even know about it until a short time before that.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan was already a household name in 1983 when he was in Rocky 3.



You Old Man You


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is there a hell in a cell hanging over the ring?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

I like how they made a video about Miz firing LOL.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL @ that video.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL wtf is up with Triple H, FINES REALLY? FINES?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I like how they made a video about Miz firing LOL.



I cried


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Omg, lol dolf.  Ok this ...i am so confused.  This ... is good?  Why am I hoping?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol with Dolph and the Wolverine comment.
Ouch with the Muppet comment with HHH.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

I liking where this is going :>


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

CODY SAving us from ZZzzzzzzZz iggler


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Cody


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeez. 9 stitches. :S

What is this, a verbal burial marathon?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh shit, Orton called out.  More burying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, now this is getting interesting.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Ohhh great let me guess a 3 v 3 main event match


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone seeing a 3 on 3 tag team match coming up?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

ok, shit just keep interrupting HHH!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Just bring out Vince McMahon already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ok, shit just keep interrupting HHH!



And at the same time he is buring them verbally.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

BOOKER T FUCK YEAH


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Fucking right, HHH cockteased me and Xtian.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Zack ryder for us champ


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

IWC is about to blow up for Zack Ryder.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

"I wanna squash 'im"

Zack in another match against Dolph? Awesome!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Its the Internet Championship it doesn't even count! LMAO


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Cody better win or I'll riot.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

ZIGGLES VS WWYKI FOR THE USA TITTLE

THIS COULD POSSIBLY BE THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

holy shit a 10 man battleroyal for the IC belt. no chance in him losing it but still we can hope


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

What a cocktease Hunter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, that hell in a cell better be used tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, a 10 man battle royal.  In all honesty, I did not see that one coming.  Well, the lesson learn today is that never piss of the COO.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> holy shit a 10 man battleroyal for the IC belt. no chance in him losing it but still we can hope



Better be all jobbers


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh we gonna have Orton again?..I'm tired of him.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Sin Cara about to win the IC.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

LOOK IT'S DREW!
Not jobbers but Cody still better win.
EDIT: OH FUCK SHEAMUS!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

oh fuck, sheamus will be new IC champ


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> And at the same time he is buring them verbally.


I know, but they got shots in.  Twas bittersweet.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

damn what a sweet hurracarana


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

For a second, Cody & Drew was reunited :>


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Let the Cara's be a tag team already and give them the Bellas as valets.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

The Great White Sheamus lol


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

White man dominating black man.

business as usual


----------



## Cooli (Sep 26, 2011)

Dammit. I was hoping for JoMo to get the title


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Cody Fucking Rhodes! <3


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

no IC Sheamus


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

fuck why couldn't sheamus win, fucking christian, why did shit have to be so predictable


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Sheamus is way over, he's gonna get the world title b4 the year is up, fuck the IC title.



Totitos said:


> White man dominating black man.
> 
> business as usual





Cooli said:


> Dammit. I was hoping for JoMo to get the title


I don't even remember seeing him go over, he sucks now.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Atleast HHH didn't take notes from Teddy Long, amirite?



Darc said:


> I don't even remember seeing him go over, he sucks now.



Zeke elimintated him & DB at the same time.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it just me?  Is anyone enjoying this episode?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Is it just me?  Is anyone enjoying this episode?



Yeah, so far so good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

It's good, Im waiting for the plot tweest involving the Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Is Cole tryna get fined?  wtf


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Anal bleeding?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do they keep advertising Punk vs Del Rio like it will make us watch it more intensely.  They're both jobbing to Cena at  HIAC


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

so far it's interesting. 

Mark ain't paying shit, except paying out more ass kickings and more introductions into the hall of pain.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2011)

Talk about awkward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, didn't need to know that about Lawler.

Lol, Otunga gets some screen time.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2011)

All of a sudden, I have to use the restroom.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

*sighs @ K2 vid*  Mute time


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anal bleeding?


I died from that lololol


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Eve's new hair due looking right


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> All of a sudden, I have to use the restroom.



my cup is empty, and what do you know, the bathroom break champion has arrived.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

KELLYWINSLOL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh look, the Diva's champion WWE is trying for force on us.  Hopefully the Divas of Destruction can get a win this week against those two.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

I half expected the first 9 guys for the ten man top rope match to be from TNA, I know they wanna leave that sinking ship.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn... poor Lawler. Anything with the world "anal" in it is humorous by default, but you gotta imagine blood coming out of your sphink is scary as hell.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> Eve's new hair due looking right



Damn right!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Beth needs a new entrance theme, that one is boring.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark Henry's new theme should be "somebody gonna get they ass bled"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Natty with dat... the f--k is that? Some... modified surfboard stretch? Anyone with more wrestling knowledge wanna fill me in?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> I half expected the first 9 guys for the ten man top rope match to be from TNA, I know they wanna leave that sinking ship.


Would mark for Samoa Joe IC champ.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

YES

THIS PLEASES MOOLAH


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

it is soooooooooooo weird to see Beth jobb to K2.  Like that poor excuse for a hurricana was just a pain to see


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Those hoes got owned. and what was that figure four variation natalia was using


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Beth & Natty getting a win? What do my eyes behold?!

I'm gonna need Beth to lose the hooker garb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

It only took her 3848902384 tries, but Beth finally pinned Kelly Kelly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Entertaining Divas match this time round.  Liked the submission move by Naty and the double team by both Beth and Natty.  For a minute, I thought the bullshit of Kelly Kelly overcoming the odds was going to come to play.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Wig splittin' time


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Best part of the show coming up.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

That was an awesome camera angle.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> Mark Henry's new theme should be "somebody gonna get they ass bled"



lolwut?



Ceria said:


> Those hoes got owned. and what was that figure four variation natalia was using


Took her like 2 years to set it up though


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark Henry already paid the 250 K with all that Hershey Sexual Chocolate Money.  

Hasn't HHH heard?

For a Black man Money Ain't a Thang


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Great Khali about to be sent to the hall of pain.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 26, 2011)

Finally, Kelly is put down.

Oh, and BEAT 'EM, BEAT 'EM UP, BREAK HIS NECK BREAK HIS NECK.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Time to job


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

I just saw an ad for hardees, and red robins, two restaurants that are more than 100 miles away from me, what the fuck.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Henry uses the WSS and Khali's knees finally blow up.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

I would mark for a henry gimmick where he gladly paid fines.  Talking about he's been here a long time and invested his money wise.  The hall of pain is paid for.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Khali seems like he's getting more popular. i like it.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> lolwut?
> 
> 
> Took her like 2 years to set it up though



It was still awesome tho.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark Henry is smiling because in his mind he's like.  Khali had to be over 7 ft tall to reach 300 pounds.

I'm a 6 footer and Im over 300 pounds


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)

Anal bleeding trending on Twitter.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Got DAMN!  You ain't gotta be scared!


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Squashed harder then JoMo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, "If I'm going to pay a fine, then everyone is going to pay!"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I just saw an ad for hardees, and red robins, two restaurants that are more than 100 miles away from me, what the fuck.



Use to get tons of Jack-in-the-box commercials. As far as my city and any city surrounding it is concerned, that chain doesn't even exist 

Got a new Mark Henry quote: "YOU AIN'T GOTTA BE SCURRED"


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you based Henry for saving us from a horrible match.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Khali buried!...bwahahaha,


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Thank you based Henry for saving us from a horrible match.



tempted to neg you for this, but i just repped


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate it so bad when he talks to the camera in his enterance =/


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Christian is about to get Wade'd.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, the Agent Smith of the utopian matrix known as Raw


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Cena coming out first and having his match b4 Ryder? If he drops the belt this Sunday then maybe we'll see a new poster boy 



Ceria said:


> tempted to neg you for this, but i just repped



Watch yourself buddy, that man be posting good shit


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Everytime i see cena, i mute the tv and play this in the hopes that one day it'll be his real theme

[YOUTUBE]zta9NGqmZv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Hell gonna job to Cena...


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes Cena, you're going to hell. God hates no sellers

lolol @ my post number, 6666


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

It'll never be over as long as you're in the title scene Cena...


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Cena: I STATE THE OBVIOUS! BUT I DO IT IN A LOUD VOICE! SO CHEER ME!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Cena you will Job to punk, because you know you're not the real champion.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

CM PUNK RETURN TO THE ANNOUNCER TABLE!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do they always have Cena advertise as if he's in a commercial?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

im gonna kick your butt it doesnt matter


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Man Del Rio getting owned on commentary.  Poor guy thrown into the wolves with no Ricardo to save his mic skills.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Enjoying the commentary more than the match
shutup guys, you are giving him power


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Rio: "Shut up, I'll kick your butt"
Cm Punk: "We'll la-dee-da. I'm gonna kick _your_ butt"


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Killswitch always gets countered 

-_-


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

"YOU SPILLED MY DIET CHRISTIAN!"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

fuck that ref, he should've looked the other way and let christian pin cena


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

We get it, guys. it's called Hell in a Cell
Enough with the metaphores.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, no pin for xtian.  yay?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww man Del Rio stop it.  That's why you have Ricardo to speak for you Cabron


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

No Punk! don't be  that type of face, should of GTS Cena just for the sake of it.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Awww man Del Rio stop it.  That's why you have Ricardo to speak for you Cabron



that cabron can't speak for himself.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

This went better than I expected for Christian. Phew.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE Network can't work because they have to void the entire career of Benoit.  So that wrestlemania matches he was in? Void.  Those PPV he was in? Void.  Those Raw and Smackdown and ECW Tv tapings? Void.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> No Punk! don't be  that type of face, should of GTS Cena just for the sake of it.


I WISH that would be the case.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Totitos said:


> This went better than I expected for Christian. Phew.



All the winner this RAW have been great choices til now.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> WWE Network can't work because they have to void the entire career of Benoit.  So that wrestlemania matches he was in? Void.  Those PPV he was in? Void.  Those Raw and Smackdown and ECW Tv tapings? Void.



Never thought of that =/


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> No Punk! don't be  that type of face, should of GTS Cena just for the sake of it.



I knew long ago that this was coming when he came back for Summerslam.  Poor guy after this championship match.  Do you really see him back  main eventing? 

Who will he feud with after HIAC?  Punk's getting burried and he is too obsess with Ice Cream Bars to see it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

Time for Zack Ryder to begin his push into greatness.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

This match is gonna steal the show.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

swaggers out there too? come on swag make sure ziggler loses!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Swagger costs Ziggler the title. Calling it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol with the Hugh Jackman playback.  Just wondering, but how did his film do?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I knew long ago that this was coming when he came back for Summerslam.  Poor guy after this championship match.  Do you really see him back  main eventing?
> 
> Who will he feud with after HIAC?  Punk's getting burried and he is too obsess with Ice Cream Bars to see it.



I still have some kind of hope but looks like WWE wants to stop his overness with the public, last RAW his biggest pop was when Cena raised his hand


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

If Ryder wins then I will mark almost as hard as I did when Christian won at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Opens next week.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Inside Out sales vs Real Steal sales, its gonna be close.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Larry Merchant reference


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Swagger costs Ziggler the title. Calling it.



what the fuck, man they blew a moment of great potential.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

oh shit dolf's face.  Dolf was on fucking fire.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Swagger


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet you a Tag team match is not coming up.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLD ON PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh No is Teddy with his tag team matches


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

It's Tag Team Teddy himself. Let's do this


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2011)

Teddy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Ryder going again?  Holy crap.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Teddy


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

eh, not a bad twist, did air boom get a new theme?


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Teddy mutha fukin Long


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It's Mr. Tag Team himself. Let's do this


Oh fuck, I coughed laughing


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a bit saddened that Ryder's title match just got overshadowed by a random tag team match.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It's Mr. Tag Team himself. Let's do this



At this point is his gimmick.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> eh, not a bad twist, did air boom get a new theme?



Yeah just a firework no titantron & no music.
That how you do it


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

i long for the days when he would just put somebody against.......THE UNDATAKAH!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's see who the third partner is, if there is one.  

Interesting, another remake of a remake.  I enjoyed the Kurt Russel one and the old classic.  I'm on the fence on this one though.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Possibly Brodus Clay?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Handicap?

Booker T: WHUT DA HAYLE?!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> i long for the days when he would just put somebody against.......THE UNDATAKAH!



Why hasn't mark henry put him in the hall of pain yet. he can make tag matches with the inductees.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

oh poor evan's knees


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

IT'S MOTHER FUCKING BATISTA!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, the Welsh Batista has returned.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

THE ANIMAL HAS COME BACK!!!!!!!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Watching a fresh Tag Team Kofi is always a thing of beauty. The man is seriously half bird or something.

Batista's back!...but he doesn't looks as Batista-y anymore


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

fuck mason's a beast. new stable member?


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

New Bastista confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

_Mason Ryan is confused! Mason Ryan attacks his team!_


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

dat fucking rough ryder


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> New Bastista confirmed



damn straight and ryder gets victory


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

But, Batista! You were supposed to be their friend! 

Zack arguably got the biggest reaction of the night next to Cena


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2011)

Mason Ryan turning face? 

Just give Ryder the title already.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

why is mason ryan trying to get on our good side?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Batista's back!...but he doesn't looks as Batista-y anymore


It's the hair, good to see they're pushing Mason Ryan.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Mason Ryan is bigger then Batista o__O


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh so hes a face looks worthy, now try to pass for the hall of pain.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Meh, I still don't know how I feel about 'Tista 2 to be honest. He was always just kinda there in the Nexus. Still, it'll be interesting to see how E uses him now that he's back.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

The September 23 episode of _WWE SmackDown_ scored a 2.3 cable rating, a sharp increase from 1.78 the week before.

Good


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Does this mean Ryder gets another tittle shot at HIAC?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

If I were to take a guess, I think the WWE might try teaming Ryan with Zeke for a power tag team.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> The September 23 episode of _WWE SmackDown_ scored a 2.3 cable rating, a sharp increase from 1.78 the week before.
> 
> Good



People be tunin' in fo dat World Champion Mark Henry :ho

What's up with Financial Investment? Why is he wearing a bow-tie and stuff?


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Dat Otunga meeting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, more Otunga screen time.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

David Wright, Heel Attorney


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the idea of a coup de ta to oust HHH from COO


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't even understand.  Why is Otunga leading something?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 26, 2011)

It's Clobberin' Time.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't know you could rent a Ferrari in kansas city, that's the last place i'd look for one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, at least Lawler isn't there to verbally bury Otunga.  
As for the HITC, I am hoping Beth takes the belt.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

Beth had better or i'm gonna stop thinking she has a chance


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> David Wright, Heel Attorney



That is perfect 

This should be a good match. As indifferent as I am to Rio's character, his ring work's nothing to sneeze at, and of course Punk is Punk. I've actually kinda been looking forward to this match all night.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> The September 23 episode of _WWE SmackDown_ scored a 2.3 cable rating, a sharp increase from 1.78 the week before.
> 
> Good


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Totitos speaking the truth.  Lucky ass live crowd gets no cena.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm also surprised by the lack of del rios on smackdown,


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

My stomach


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

A Good Teddy Long joke..........Teddy Long makes more matches than Match.com


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

It's interesting.  They are touting that this is a first HITC with a three way, which is true, but in matches with multiple opponents, there have been tags matches, one two vs three, and a six man match.  It will be interesting to see how the three way turns out.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

That signature bump of Rio's makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol at Punk hair.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

Cena and Punk are so tough.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2011)

Good lord poor Ricardo.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Wait... what? What an odd win. What's with the Cell?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Takes top 2 faces to finish RR.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Punk's bicycle selling


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Lesson learned: Don't touch Ricardo, bitches.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

ADR's heat?  I....is that real?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Weird ADR usually runs and let RR get beat, well I'm okay with this ending I fear there was going to end with the crowd reaction contest that Cena and Punk do when they end the show.

I hate that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Well interesting thing is that there are three slated Hell in a Cell matchs going to take place, so there is a probability that someone is flying of the top of the cage.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

yeh, cena was really dull during calling the match.  It was trying to be serious but it was flat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

No one has fallen off the Hell in a Cell in years. Heck, they don't even climb up there anymore. And in the PG-era? Forget it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one has fallen off the Hell in a Cell in years. Heck, they don't even climb up there anymore. And in the PG-era? Forget it.



We can dream, mmkay?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one has fallen off the Hell in a Cell in years. Heck, they don't even climb up there anymore. And in the *PG-era*? Forget it.



Lol, again I stand corrected.  Forgot about that part too.  Well if anything, Henry retains, ADR gets his belt back, and Beth takes the Divas championship.  What are the chances that all three will come true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

Will Beth become the new Batista and lose a title match for the 3rd ppv in a row?


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i hope they take it outside the cage and injure cena throw him off the top onto the announce table, and make sure the table doesn't job to him.



Your a terrible person, I just want you to know that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

This reminds me of another anecdote from my earlier fandom. About the 3rd HiaC I saw, I realized that the match really isn't all that brutal, or y'know, doesn't put the wrestlers in that much unavoidable danger. As a naive kid/preteen, I thought it was a requirement to get on top of the cage. Soon after, I realized it's just a huge cage that the Superstars don't really even have to interact with. Hell, _cage_ matches are more unavoidably dangerous because of the steel barrier, and with the Elimination Chamber being a thing now, HiaC is just kinda there.

@Silver: Ceria's parodying a hyperbolic Cena hater. Or at least that's what keeps me sane whenever I read his posts when he mentions the guy. It's what I choose to believe. Not even Ceria will deter it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Hiac shouldn't be a ppv.  I t should be a gimmick match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

They make up for the lack of roof climbing in HiaC these days by either putting people through tables or using a lot of weapons. Edge vs Undertaker HiaC was like that and that match wasn't really all that bad. I suspect Mark Henry is going to WSS Orton through the cell or something like how he WSS'd Sheamus through the guardrail at Summerslam.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

The lack of RKO ,Kelly and Cena not getting over also a big storyline for midcards made this one of the best RAW of the year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Will Beth become the new Batista and lose a title match for the 3rd ppv in a row?



Hopefully not.  They're wasting talent and besides her and Natty, who else on the heels side can Kelly wrestle in a decent match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

I like that Otunga has turned into a lawyer now. Maybe he'll start wrestling in a shirt and tie like IRS.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## SilverCross (Sep 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like that Otunga has turned into a lawyer now. Maybe he'll start wrestling in a shirt and tie like IRS.



Better yet, maybe he wont wrestle!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>



Lol, at least he is keeping in character.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)

At one point, Sorry Jesus and anal bleeding were trending on Twitter.

Cole making history again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Better yet, maybe he wont wrestle!



Even better!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm feeling sorry for Lawler because of Cole tonight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)

They brought up that he went to law school or something before, iirc.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> At one point, Sorry Jesus and anal bleeding were trending on Twitter.
> 
> Cole making history again.



People who don't watch RAW was so confused 
*Joey Styles:* It's a good thing The Great Khali is wearing red pants just in case he  now starts suffering from....you guessed it...anal bleeding. LOL!

LOL


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i hope they take it outside the cage and injure cena throw him off the top onto the announce table, and make sure the table doesn't job to him.



You are really are an awful poster



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like that Otunga has turned into a lawyer now. Maybe he'll start wrestling in a shirt and tie like IRS.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They brought up that he went to law school or something before, iirc.



Hell, wasn't it one of his selling points whenever they talked him up?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>


He just can't stay mean.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 27, 2011)

so mark henry as world champ pushes the smackdown ratings to 2.3 last week?

cant wait for wwe to give the belt back to orton!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You are really are an awful poster



is it too much to ask for cena to be removed from the show for 6 months and not care how it's done?


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> is it too much to ask for cena to be removed from the show for 6 months and not care how it's done?



Maybe he can twist his ankle for not wearing wrestling boots.

[YOUTUBE]http://vids.wwe.com/13392/wwecom-exclusive-superstars-and[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> is it too much to ask for cena to be removed from the show for 6 months and not care how it's done?



Then RAW ratings and house show attendance will go down faster than Kelly Kelly


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Then RAW ratings and house show attendance will go down faster than Kelly Kelly



And that's the problem with WWE they build too much Cena that hes the only big draw, what they gonna do if he actually gets injured?.

They could made Punk really big but if anything they are killing his moment slowly, I think Maria didn't lie when she said HHH never liked Punk and wanted to bury him from the beginning years ago.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 27, 2011)

They're not "killing"Punk, it's just that Cena is the only one who can really really draw in all E.


It's not Punk's fault, or Cena's fault, it's the crowd fault. The little jimmies ask mama and papa to buy cena's t-shirts and wristbands and whatnot, Punks fans like me like do download shows and rage about stuff(usually stupid stuff but what can i do) that little jimmies don't care, nor does the E, because the money comes from them.


If this was a show to show in-ring talent we would have DB vs Regal VS Punk every night, but it's not, it's business and Cena is the best at it.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> *They're not "killing"Punk*, it's just that Cena is the only one who can really really draw in all E.
> 
> 
> It's not Punk's fault, or Cena's fault, it's the crowd fault. The little jimmies ask mama and papa to buy cena's t-shirts and wristbands and whatnot, Punks fans like me like do download shows and rage about stuff(usually stupid stuff but what can i do) that little jimmies don't care, nor does the E, because the money comes from them.
> ...



I said his momentum, check his reactions after the feud with HHH aren't the same, and lol Punk isn't that great in the ring I'm a fan of him but hes a promo guy that is just good on the ring, not a Regal or American Dragon in-ring skills tier.

And yes I already said Cena is the only big draw, but that's WWE fault, you had Barret that was the hottest thing leading Nexus, now hes just some midcarder, Punk was getting insane crowd reaction that surpassed even Cena  in the past months and now hes just okay, the only one getting over is Cena like always.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>



"Last name ever, first name greatest
Like a sprained ankle, boy, I ain't nothin' to play wit
Started off jobbin', but thanks to all the hataz
I know f--kin' Wolverine on a first-name basis."
------------------------------------------------

*@Inugami*: Actually, Cena's both our faults. The fans, and WWE. Cena got over with that Thuganomics gimmick and gained a lot of fans & push. Hell people are still begging for it back. He had the gimmick, we ate it up. He had those big feuds, we ate it up. So in that aspect, the fans helped him rocket to stardom, so I never understood how and why haters claim he was "shoved down our throats."

Now WWE's problem: I don't know if it was laziness, or Vince's/H's infatuation with him, or Cena being a model employee, but they kinda took his popularity and ran with it so far that they're pretty much half way around the world and now they're currently hailing a broken down taxi back. They don't seem to have a damn clue what moderation is anymore (which is evident from Punk coming back so soon), so they're sticking with what works until they can come up with another monster draw using magic or alchemy or something. You can basically see them mixing chemicals each and every week.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 27, 2011)

Grandia said:


> so mark henry as world champ pushes the smackdown ratings to 2.3 last week?
> 
> cant wait for wwe to give the belt back to orton!



In the last 2-3 years Mark has been known as RATINGZ by the WF ever since he won the WWECW Title.

Henry>>> Christian .

As for HITC PPV

Beth is winning for sure, this is like when Natty won the strap in her 3rd chance.

Sheamus is beating Christian.

Cena retains.

Henry retains.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooooo did anyone see the cleveland show with ric flair guest starring.  Almost pissed myself when he suplexed that "can-wooooo"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

Henry had better retain, but i hope cena doesn't. If cena was out of the picture i want to see what they could come up with to replace him, or create many smaller draws.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark Henry should be unified world champion. That would make the ratings like Monday Night Wars-level.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2011)

On an Exclusive Wrestlezone Scoop.  Insider reporter confirms Miz R Truth showed up in House Shows to attack Air Boom.


So let me guess this straight..............two weeks after a PPV where we don't know what's going on with Punk and his dumb ass feud with HHH.  We get Miz R Truth fired.  Punk just being fine as long as he main events.  And the whole Lauranitis angle just dissappeared.  

Nice change........we sorta don't know whats going to happen next.  Because its done so poorly that it makes no sense.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

It really does seem out of control, like vince is gonna have to come back and set things right.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Or Shane?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Or Shane?



If it wasn't vince, why did he freak out when del rio mentioned it a short time ago?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 27, 2011)

WHC looks small when Mark Henry carries it around.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> On an Exclusive Wrestlezone Scoop.  Insider reporter confirms Miz R Truth showed up in House Shows to attack Air Boom.
> 
> 
> So let me guess this straight..............two weeks after a PPV where we don't know what's going on with Punk and his dumb ass feud with HHH.  We get Miz R Truth fired.  Punk just being fine as long as he main events.  *And the whole Lauranitis angle just dissappeared.  *
> ...



I wouldn't say disappeared when in the latest raw we saw him of all things texting somebody right in front of the Camera.



> WHC looks small when Mark Henry carries it around.



Demanding Hall of Pain Title.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Vox (Sep 27, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> WHC looks small when Mark Henry carries it around.



You know who it looked good on?


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> If it wasn't vince, why did he freak out when del rio mentioned it a short time ago?



*Vince*: Okay guys, so here's the plan, we make up a fake rumor and then troll the IWC for reading wrestling spoilers/news site.*
IWC: *-Reads rumor- 
*RAW*: Shane appears & takes HHH spot as COO
*Booker T*: WHUT DA HAYLE?! 
*ICW*: I THOUGHT IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE VINCE, DERP!
*VINCE: *Trololo

It's genius booking.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 27, 2011)

A brand new episode of OFF THE AIR!
[YOUTUBE]dFiL4V9i0v4[/YOUTUBE]


Vox said:


> You know who it looked good on?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2011)

Vox said:


> You know who it looked good on?



He was World champ?

I completely forgot about that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

saw my first smackdown in weeks, it was actually amazing.. keep em coming..

RAW wasn't too bad as well, all faces got decent pops, and all heels got heat.. great crowd.. great show overall..


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> He was World champ?
> 
> I completely forgot about that



I remember King actually saying that on RAW one time. I choked on my juice.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2011)

How ironic, amirite?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u39BBYp0I50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah i completely missed his reign, and sheamus's reign also.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder states during an interview published in the November 2011 issue of _WWE Magazine_ that he would prefer to end his YouTube show, _Z! True Long Island Story_, once he secures a comfortable position on WWE programming.

When asked if he’s concerned with viewers getting tired of the show,  Ryder replied, “Well, I’m tired of it already, so it wouldn’t surprise  me if some viewers get tired of it soon. Honestly, I can only do this  show for so long before the charm kinda wears off. Once I get to where I  want to be on TV, then there will be no need for the show, and that’s a  good thing.” Also in the WWE Magazine interview, Ryder said he decided  to start the show to get himself noticed, which he knew would “either  work or get me fired.”


----------



## Darc (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoZKxfAOXp8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2011)

its only natural that zack would think that way, he's looking long term and the shows have only boosted his name and hopefully the tv will improve it from there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Makes sense, just hope he can float without it


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2011)

Can he float without it?  I mean he's been on segments with Edge when he was on Raw all last year.  He never got over.  

Zack Ryder is the special kid in your class.  You root for him to be succeed.  But you certainly aren't going to invite him to your birthday party WWYKI


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, but Edge kinda sucked last year. And name one person who actually got over that way...I really can't think of any.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 28, 2011)

Just watched my first RAW in a loong time. Gotta say I'm not dissapointed but not too pumped either. Just have to watch a few more shows/PPV's to get into it again.

So, Mark Henry a WHC. Never would have guessed that.


----------



## Vox (Sep 28, 2011)

As long as he continues to get as much on-air time as he currently is, Ryder will keep a job at the WWE once he drops the show. Otherwise, he'll be done when Santino returns.

But who knows? I've been wrong a whole heap lately...

And making Henry the WHC was the smartest move they could've done. No other heels looked any where near as dangerous as Henry and the Orton-Christian program had been stale about 2 title matches ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2011)

Why wasn't Orton on RAW?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2011)

Vox said:


> As long as he continues to get as much on-air time as he currently is, Ryder will keep a job at the WWE once he drops the show. Otherwise, he'll be done when Santino returns.
> 
> But who knows? I've been wrong a whole heap lately...
> 
> And making Henry the WHC was the smartest move they could've done. No other heels looked any where near as dangerous as Henry and the Orton-Christian program had been stale about 2 title matches ago.



Speaking of Santino, where is he?

Is he injured or something?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Smackdown spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Orton vs Christian again. Really? REALLY???


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

John Cena has a lot of followers.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown spoiler...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not Spoiler
Someone didn't watch RAW.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2011)

Xtian should be WWE Champ.  Yes, I know it's not 2005.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

can anybody guess who will Orton face after retaining? yes its christian.. untill cody is given his ME push, smackdown will just rotate between henry/orton/christian.. WWWYKI


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Not Spoiler
> Someone didn't watch RAW.



Or maybe RAW continues to be such a steaming pile of shit that I blocked it out of my mind.


----------



## Darc (Sep 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> can anybody guess who will Orton face after retaining? yes its christian.. untill cody is given his ME push, smackdown will just rotate between henry/orton/christian.. WWWYKI


WWWYKI ?


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Or maybe RAW continues to be such a steaming pile of shit that I blocked it out of my mind.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> WWWYKI ?


Woo Woo Woo, You Know It!



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Or maybe RAW continues to be such a steaming pile of shit that I blocked it out of my mind.


This past RAW was good :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

am bored, should i download this past week's impact? was it good? or maybe hilariously terrible?.. either answer would suffice


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> am bored, should i download this past week's impact? was it good? or maybe hilariously terrible?.. either answer would suffice


 
Does Beer Money & Aries makes it watchable? It did for me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Impact has been pretty inoffensive the past few weeks. The build to Bound for Glory has been surprisingly decent, with the Roode being forced to fight Fourtune storyline. 

Also, people telling Jeff Hardy to fuck off for being a junkie is funny.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Does Beer Money & Aries makes it watchable? It did for me



beer money always makes it worth it. though i wish angle would have to run the fortune gauntlet also, just for the lulz, but that sounds too inventive for them to come up with on their own. 

Storm daniels and Styles could give him a good match, but kazarian no.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2011)

Angle, mr. DUI X2 has no right to say a thing to jeff. gotta love his mug shots though,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeff said that too. 

"YOU of all people are going to judge me!?"

"I'm Kurt Angle! I won a gold medal with a broken neck! You're damn right I am!"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2011)

smiling mugshots, angle's got two


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Angle's the best in the world at both wrestling AND taking good mug shots. 

Matt Hardy is a mug shot jobber.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2011)

What's happening tonite in impact?  Not like i will be watching it aside from x div.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's happening tonite in impact?  Not like i will be watching it aside from x div.



impact's not tonight, that's tomorrow. and fuck i gotta work through it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles is what's going to happen on this week's Impact...that's what.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2011)

> * RAW on September 23rd in Albuquerque, New Mexico drew 4,400 fans for $110,000.
> * RAW on September 24th in El Paso, Texas drew a sellout of 7,000 fans for $200,000.
> * SmackDown on September 24th in Amarillo, Texas drew 3,769 fans for $116,000.
> * The WWE Supershow on September 25th in Lubbock, Texas drew 3,500 fans for $94,000.
> ...


Maybe it's just my wishful thinking but 



> As noted before, WWE officials have discussed an in-ring return for  Booker T, likely a short feud. Word is that Booker may feud with  Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. An idea has been pitched that  would have the two wrestle at Vengeance as a way to put Cody in the  spotlight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda McMahon is running for office again. You can kiss any hope of PG going away goodbye.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2011)

So, I have an idea to help get DBD over with the casuals, get us prepped for Mexico, get the sin caras acclimated to wwe style, AND get us really good matches during the tour.

1: Sin Caras have their duel, but it end's inconclusively.  
2: DBD says he will face either and show them what he knows about the the hispanic pro wrestling heritage.
3: Various matches based on H SC vs DBD vs FSC.  Ie; FSC vs DBD, FSC vs HSC, HSC vs DBD.  Three ways can be for PPVs.
4: By the time they come home, DBD gets to rub shoulder with a fellow global star and looks like a big deal to norms.  Not to mention Cara is now better ready to work WWE style.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2011)

Or you know...just have DBD tapout a lot of fools like he was doing before they decided he should have a losing streak.

Losing streak angles are dumb. MVP was forever ruined by his.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Henry had better retain, but i hope cena doesn't. If cena was out of the picture i want to see what they could come up with to replace him, or create many smaller draws.



i would lol hard if henry loses.

masterpiece
for a company that lost so many superstars in the past year
i think they're doing fairly well...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2011)

That Serena Deeb YUM


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2011)

So in theory, CM Punk would rather hang out with Michael McGillicutty than her.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2011)

Wade harassing jobbers =w=
Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> - The October 11th WWE Smackdown taping in Dallas, TX will now be a Supershow. The advertised main events (probably dark matches) are:
> 
> *John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio for the WWE Championship
> 
> ...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wade harassing jobbers =w=
> Link removed



This was great stuff. 

Use Wade better please


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I'm fully aware of how it works, but this is a forum discussing what ifs and all that jazz.  If we only went with the idea that this is a job and you just gotta impress the brass this thread would be boring.
> 
> No need to pine over conspiracies, or stereotyping, or examine the draconian thought process that WWE offices use.  You say it's just like any office, when aside from having to impress the boss, it isn't.





Ugh. Not worth it.


Anyway...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6E5bs7auHI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Colt Cabana in Japan!


----------



## Vox (Sep 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wade harassing jobbers =w=
> Link removed





> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Masterpiece again



That seems to happen a lot in this thread.

Goddamnit, why'd they let Barrett just fall off the bandwagon again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wade harassing jobbers =w=
> Link removed



poor jay uso 
"my mother cares " 

wade is awesome though 

in other news



> -- As noted before, WWE officials have discussed an in-ring return for Booker T, likely a short feud. Word is that Booker may feud with Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. An idea has been pitched that would have the two wrestle at Vengeance as a way to put Cody in the spotlight.


----------



## Darc (Sep 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wade harassing jobbers =w=
> Link removed


 I've always been a Wade fan


The Big Mumbo said:


> This was great stuff.
> 
> Use Wade better please



Thisx1000


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Hooray spin-o-rooni's for everybody


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Or you know...just have DBD tapout a lot of fools like he was doing before they decided he should have a losing streak.
> 
> Losing streak angles are dumb. MVP was forever ruined by his.



Oh boy, I still remember when MVP was pinned by FUNAKI and some local jobber .

And if Booker returns to wrestle, he better not half-ass like his run in TNA.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Jimmie uso arrested for dwi


----------



## Darc (Sep 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Jimmie uso arrested for dwi



I guess after Wade took a shit on him he needed to do something to stand out


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 29, 2011)

I will say the mug shot is almost as good as angles and certainly better than any hardy's


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2011)

I say when he is being photographed he does the haka dance all the way to his cell.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 29, 2011)

fuck smackdown, wade needs to be on raw.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Largest Battle Royale in WWE history - A 41 Man Battle Royal featuring stars from RAW and Smackdown




Geez I wonder who that one would be

*Spoiler*: __ 



IT'S JERICHO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

Y2J vs. Punk feud would be nice.. perhaps wrestlemania?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Qesee-uW86M[/YOUTUBE]

You guys remember back when wrestling used to have awesome stuff like this? i love that hhh theme, that's the best one he's had besides DX


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> Y2J vs. Punk feud would be nice.. perhaps wrestlemania?



A battle to see who's the best in the world?
OR OR OR
Alcoholic Vs Straight Edge 
OR
Jericho vs Undertaker at his last match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2011)

Jericho vs Punk....bridging the gap between two guys who get huge pops and low ratings.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2011)

YEAH!! They can't bring in high ratings and million ppv buys like Cena 

Oh wait........he can't do that either....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> poor jay uso
> "my mother cares "


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Jimmie should have used some of that twin magic to throw jay under the bus


----------



## Darc (Sep 29, 2011)

_Officer:_ Mr.....Yoo-so? Please walk the line.

_Jimmy:_*does Uso's war dance entrance* YABOA SAMOAA SA MOA SAH BOW, YAMOA SA UUUSO BOW SAHH MOA, OOOO..........YAAAA HAAA!

_Officer:_ Suspect belligerent, request backup.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho vs Punk....bridging the gap between two guys who get huge pops and low ratings.



Battle of The best most overrated in the World


----------



## Vox (Sep 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Battle of The best most overrated in the World



Tabernacle!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Battle of The best most overrated in the World



Oh...so we're adding Davy Richards to make it a triple threat? :ho


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2011)

not sure if sting's interjection into hogan's pre retirement speech at the end was appropriate

or i guess it doesn't matter


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2011)

AJ vs Roode was a good match. Shocking there wasn't a run-in.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

im liking ziggler more and more everytime i see him on z true long island story and raw


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Battle of The best most overrated in the World



Davey Richards and Kurt Angle say hello there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Davey Richards and Kurt Angle say hello there.



Fatal four-way


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not even being a smart-ass when I say this.

I had no idea Kurt still had enough fans to even be considered overrated....


----------



## Imamember (Sep 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Davey Richards and Kurt Angle say hello there.



Kurt is still the best pure athlete that TNA has..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

lol "pure athlete."

You're the best real wrestler in a fake sport. Congrats.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> lol "pure athlete."
> 
> You're the best real wrestler in a fake sport. Congrats.



Oh big deal he is not only the best wrestler in a fake sport but he won a gold medal with a freaking broken neck


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm honestly surprised WWE hasn't signed this guy yet.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmiA100FPtA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Mcu-2lbfI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogy_kQMCjCo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

They need to sign the big o


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

So, it's pretty agreed upon that HHH's involvement has done little to nothing to increase/maintain's punk's status as a face within WWE, correct?  Because I am arguing with a guy who thinks without h, CM Punk would have fallen to midcard status.  Does anyone really think that?


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2011)

Dat Rock


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> lol "pure athlete."
> 
> You're the best real wrestler in a fake sport. Congrats.



>feels bad.


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2011)

WWE has released Wes Brisco from his developmental deal, which comes as a surprise. He is the son of Hall of Famer Gerald Brisco.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> Dat Rock



here's a fucking superman if ever there was one. is that edge? or is it the tuff enough guy wearing an edge shirt? the hair looks right.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WWE has released Wes Brisco from his developmental deal, which comes as a surprise. He is the son of Hall of Famer Gerald Brisco.



Not surprising honestly. Wes just screamed of David Flair.

There are talented 2nd and 3rd generation guys down in FCW at the moment, though. Bo Rotundo, Husky Harris & Richie Steamboat are all going to be huge stars some day. Husky and Bo are already better than a lot of the guys on the main roster right now. Seriously


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POd94c6er80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Sep 30, 2011)

Dat license photo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, just saw the end of that Divas match.  Kelly wins via roll up.  Really do like Natty's submission but the application for it take some time to put on.  Lol at Beth taunting Kelly and pretty much telling it like it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

This gets me hard.
Link removed


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> This gets me hard.
> Link removed



This isn't the Bathhouse


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

IN a metaphorical sense.  Just illustrating wrestling bleeding over into pop culture niches more and more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2011)

That manga used a powerslam incorrectly.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2011)

Watching SD, HoP vs Khali was actually entertaining.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That manga used a powerslam incorrectly.


Girl in manhwa > Orton.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Watching SD, HoP vs Khali was actually entertaining.



Was pretty good for a match with two big guys.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Was pretty good for a match with two big guys.



Yes I took that into account, hehe soo far decent SD finnally the Cara's sport different colors and looks like Nat gonna adopt that new submission to her set, she needs a heck of a time to put it but is very cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Yes I took that into account, hehe soo far decent SD finnally the Cara's sport different colors and *looks like Nat gonna adopt that new submission to her set, she needs a heck of a time to put it *but is very cool.



Lol, watch the next Raw vs Smackdown game have that move go very smoothly. 



Agmaster said:


> IN a metaphorical sense.  Just illustrating wrestling bleeding over into pop culture niches more and more.



Well there's a manga called Koko ga Uwasa no El Palacio that is about pro wrestling though it deals with women as wrestlers.  Lol, if anyone reads HSDK there is a character called Diego that uses a mixture of pro wrestling/Luche Libre.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2011)

Kinnikuman is all the wrestling manga you need. MUSCLE BUSTAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> This isn't the Bathhouse



Kelly kelly and that's all i got to say. 

had to work so i missed smackdown, anything good?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2011)

I  am not allowed to url dirt for a reason.  Why?  Also If Otunga ever cuts someone off by voicing the word objection alone, i will mark.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, watch the next Raw vs Smackdown game have that move go very smoothly.



LOL

Well just for having some fun dudes.

Next raw gonna be Morrison birthday (32) wonder what they are going to do with him?

It would be cool if Vince put a giant birthday cake in the middle of the ring and Kurt Angle pop out of it and multiplex John Morrison 32 times.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> had to work so i missed smackdown, anything good?



Not anything spectacular, unless you really like Henry you can watch his interview with King BOOKA! 
Otunga's groupie said they will take action on RAW.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAOIfH2lRWY[/YOUTUBE]
Someone has been watching Pulp Fiction


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 1, 2011)

Awsome promo. I don't see Henry losing the title anytime soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2011)

Inugami said:


> LOL
> 
> Well just for having some fun dudes.
> 
> ...



Lol, what else.  They'll bring out a cake for him backstage, say happy birthday, then send him out to job a match that will last under a minute.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Kelly kelly and that's all i got to say.
> 
> had to work so i missed smackdown, anything good?



high points.

HoP vs Khali, didn't you wanted this on RAW? it was actually entertaining, a freak show more than wrestling but enjoyable.

One of the Cara (the evil one) cut a decent promo and goes black masked.

Kelly screaming by Nat submission is funny as heck.

Orton vs Christian, of course was great but if  those two wrestle again I'm gonna set myself on fire @.@.. just tired with this rivalry imo.



PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what else.  They'll bring out a cake for him backstage, say happy birthday, then send him out to job a match that will last under a minute.



And the match should consist of 32 seconds. after that they put a video in the titantron of Melina making out with all the WWE staff.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 1, 2011)

How about Cody saving Christian.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> How about Cody saving Christian.


I see a good potential of bromance


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 1, 2011)

Update on Chris Hero.



> In regards to ROH star Chris Hero and his status with WWE, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that there has been a delay in him heading to the Florida Championship Wrestling territory. What that reason is remains unknown at this time. Hero's tag team partner in ROH, Claudio Castagnoli, recently started in FCW under the name Antonio Cesaro.



It's good to know that at least he'll definitely be heading to WWE. Hopefully he gets his contract situation sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see Hero in the E.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Update on Chris Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know that at least he'll definitely be heading to WWE. Hopefully he gets his contract situation sorted sooner rather than later.



Oh yeah, really good news. Now, we're only missing Colt.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2011)

>is nervous because of what happened to Kaval.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> >is nervous because of what happened to Kaval.



They just have to be patient.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 1, 2011)

Kaval was used as a mid-card guy, didn't get over, bombed when they gave him a chance (Survivor Series, against Dolph Ziggler no less) and then quit like a baby.

Chris Hero is far, far more versatile than Low-Ki could ever hope to be and is more marketable. Not to mention is a guy with a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Awsome promo. I don't see Henry losing the title anytime soon.



randy giveth, randy taketh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaval was used as a mid-card guy, didn't get over, bombed when they gave him a chance (Survivor Series, against Dolph Ziggler no less) and then quit like a baby.
> 
> Chris Hero is far, far more versatile than Low-Ki could ever hope to be and is more marketable. Not to mention is a guy with a good head on his shoulders.



Correction...Kaval was used as a JOBBER because he had to audacity to win NXT when the company didn't want him to and because he mentioned TNA during a rap. Was still pretty over despite being a jobber, but WWE clearly had no plans on making him look any good and he was buried(High profile losses to Tyler Reks and Chavo!?). Was finally given a chance to be on ppv after months of losing non-stop, but by that time, was so deep in a hole that he would've had to steal Lagann in order to drill himself back to the surface. Then was either fired and forced to say that he asked for his release by the company or left because the company planned to continue to bury him. 

Anyways, Chris Hero will be jobbing to Mason Ryan this time next year on NXT, so whatever.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

guess im gonna have to stream it tonight, gotta work early tomorrow and while i wish i could go out to eat and watch it i gotta do with watching it at home.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2011)

Kaval didnt get over?

Did you hear the reactions he got in NXT????


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaval was used as a mid-card guy, didn't get over, bombed when they gave him a chance (Survivor Series, against Dolph Ziggler no less) and then quit like a baby.
> 
> Chris Hero is far, far more versatile than Low-Ki could ever hope to be and is more marketable. Not to mention is a guy with a good head on his shoulders.



It isn't really about Kaval or Chris Hero. They aren't the first guys to cross over from other shows/indepedence to WWE. The idea is that sometimes, WWE misuses these guys. And it's really a toss up in the air whenever one of them decides to give a run in the company a shot. at least 'tis how i see it ._.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Hopefully tonight is as good as NoC.


Pulling for CM PUNK to walk out WWE champion.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

- In a new chat on Reddit.com this weekend, Mick Foley made another  tease regarding an appearance at WWE’s Hell in a Cell pay-per-view  tonight. He said:

*“You’re welcome. I’m going to have to end this AMA chat in about  15 minutes..have to e-mail Michael Cole, and make my flight reservations  for New orleans for Sunday. Wait, I didn’t mean to say that! Pay no  attention to that man!”***


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

The Rock and Mick Foley


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Hopefully tonight is as good as NoC.
> 
> 
> Pulling for CM PUNK to walk out WWE champion.



i'm putting my money on alberto...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> The Rock and Mick Foley



Come on! Vince.

This Is Your Life 2!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2011)

Kevin Nash/Truth/Miz are probably gonna pop up to do some more Laurenitis shit.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's hoping HIAC doesn't disappoint. Though part of me thinks it will. Oh well.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Nash/Truth/Miz are probably gonna pop up to do some more Laurenitis shit.



a new nwo??? 

and i like the idea of the return of the rock and sock connection


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

For anyone interested, some livestreams for tonight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://thestreamzone.com







Stream


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

I might watch the first hour of it but then ive got to sleep.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Nash/Truth/Miz are probably gonna pop up to do some more Laurenitis shit.



meh i'm tired of that angle...


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2011)

Lauranitis is probably the worst on-screen non-wrestler character in Pro-Wrestling ever...along with Dixie Carter...


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Lauranitis is probably the worst on-screen non-wrestler character in Pro-Wrestling ever...along with Dixie Carter...



You're suppose to hate him


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2011)

Mick returns

Little Jimmy: "Mommy who is that ugly old man?"


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

I just hope Cena doesn't retain, hes  been stale as fuck being champion. hes a better chaser than holder sucks that he usually get it back asap.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You're suppose to hate him



He gets Orlando Jordan-like heat, not Vickie Guerrero-like....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

We are getting good and ready, baking chicken and myself.  No deus tonite cuz i am sure there will be tons to lol at.  Huh?  I am hype.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Obviously you guys didnt read the spoilers about Cena retaining.  Or the off chance that there is interference and Del Rio wins with help of the Big Awesome Truth Laurinitis B.A.T.L.   yeeeeeeeh

Also not have high hopes for this ppv.  None at all.  Im more waiting for InBrightestDay to post the ROH Tv tapings lol.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Mick returns
> 
> Little Jimmy: "Mommy who is that ugly old man?"


He's a legend. 

if it's cactus he's a god.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

I expect this to be a solid 6 outta 10.  At best.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

None of those live streams seem to work


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

My bad guys. This one seems to bee working though.

Stream


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

*Predictions*
Beth
Hunico
Air Boom
Sheamus
Henry
Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

whsports.net?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Thats NOT how you use literally Cole!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

O M F G Jim Ross is on a PPV


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

There were rumors JR would be giving commentary. Another rumor regarding Mick Foley.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

John handling his business.


So apparently Miz and R Truth can get in with tickets but Melina can't  sucks to be you JoMO


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

i got one working now, but the previous one was in french, and another link wanted me to disable noscript. fuck that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> whsports.net?



Works great for me thanks.:33


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, guys. been absent for a couple days. Didja miss me?

Anyone got a stream of tonight's PPV?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

fuck, the link I have is in Spanish.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

this one's in spanish, guess i have to make do.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Try Agmasters one.
Stream

Sofar working perfectly for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Ceria, Lou, and shirt oughta rep me. 

LOL: "Xtian cannot win a slugfest."  Shutup WWE, we love Xtian.  Deal with it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Missing out on Booker T


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

English Stream

Stream


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Xtian working the hell outta Seamus


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah that engrish stream works. even though sheamus shits bigger than christian i want to see the unprettier.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

I like this crowd


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice botch sheamus.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

And sheamus wins. Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

sheamus!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Great 1st Match. Good way to open up the event.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> And sheamus wins. Was there ever any doubt?



Christian winning dirty?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate what they are doing to Christian. >.<


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Xtian does the work, Seamus gets the glory.  I see you Cptain.  I see you.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually Agmaster, I'm using sportsfeed.tv


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL dat voice


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

that mark


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone else hear that whoo! ?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Christian winning dirty?



The way he's been he couldn't win if he was fighting vicky guerrero blindfolded. 

Sin cara time.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

At least they changed theme


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone else hear that whoo! ?



i know right, it sounds like the worm scream from the dune movies.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

oh fuck!  It is as epic as I hoped!  The evil sounds!!!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

SHUT UP IM MARK HENRY in a squeaky voice LMAO


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

So far so good


----------



## Dastek (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I heard that whoo that was mentioned >.>


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Crowd is dead for Sin Cara


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

the crowd doesn't know who to root for, the dark cara or bitch cara


----------



## Dastek (Oct 2, 2011)

the "other" Sin Cara's entrance theme sounds like something from Jurassic Park


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

No booker tonight is not going to settle it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

If they dim the lights low the crowd still can't tell which Sin Cara is which.  I don't think they care either.

I would have thought that EVERY match would be HIAC.  Dissapointing start so far.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> If they dim the lights low the crowd still can't tell which Sin Cara is which.  I don't think they care either.
> 
> I would have thought that EVERY match would be HIAC.  Dissapointing start so far.



What are you talking about they're working great together


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm surprised at good this Sin Cara match is.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

every match would be more than thirty minutes long if that were the case. not really surprising. 

but at least the main titles will be. hopefully bathroom break title in the cell also.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL how do you fail your own moonsault LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

oh shit boring chants


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Is the crowd chanting boring?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm getting real tired of booker saying "we've seen this before"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Why is the crowd hating this match?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Muy bueno.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Crowd chanting boring boring boring boring LMAO


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

why didn't the blue one unmask the other one, what was the point of this match?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh shit it's Ace Attorney Otunga.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

The crowd is ruining this event.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

What is the stipulation for this Sin Cara match.  One takes off his mask or one stops imitating the other


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT!
OTUNGA TAKING SHOT AT CM PUNK FOR DROPPING OUT


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

otunga just owned punk.  i dunno what the fuck to feel about htat


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

nice to see otunga getting a personality, shame hennig can't get one too.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Otunga is cool.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Remember when I said I liked this crowd during Sheamus vs Christian match? 
I take it back 
How dare they hate Sin Cara's awesome match.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Zigs gonna have TWO belts.  Oh shit it is on?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahahahhahaah Vanish


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

why isn't there a internet vs us title match? what the fuck, why give zack that build up


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

booker t and cole have me lol'ing.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

hahahaha Jack Swagger coming out to Dolph's music.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

would lol if zigs had a singles match tonite.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Obviously Otunga gimmick being himself really works, the ''it factor'' gimmick sucked.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Something tells me thiss whole match is just a set up for

A. Swagger face turn
B. Swagger vs Ziggler US championship match.

If they actually go ahead and have them remain a team though I will be impressed that WWE managed to prove me wrong.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> hahahaha Jack Swagger coming out to Dolph's music.


Perfect American?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Swagger and Dolph walking out as champs.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Zigg makes a good heel, gotta admit. that music only makes it more perfect


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Perfect American?



All American Perfection


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Booker keepin commentary real.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

lol @ Cole bitchin.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Swagging Zigs are enjoying this I bet.q


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

That was some good stuff toward the end.
Air Boom won, to be expected


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody have a stream?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

what the fuck, second disappointment of the night.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Knew it. Let the Swagger vs Ziggler rivaly begin.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, another good match. 3 great matches so far. WWE really impressing me.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Anybody have a stream?



Stream


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Swagger and Dolph walking out as champs.


Say what now?


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> what the fuck, second disappointment of the night.



What is wrong with you


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Stream



TY very much.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Here we go guys.

Today marks the fall of the hall of pain. It was a good run mark. But you were doomed to lose from the start.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmm faces winning all til now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE still trying to shove this inside out shit on us.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Mark Henry gonna split some wigs.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> WWE still trying to shove this inside out shit on us.



What do you mean here?

Why is the champ comin out first?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh god lol @ those white people reacting.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hmm faces winning all til now.



It has happened before.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 2, 2011)

Can a heel get some love tonight?


LouDAgreat said:


> What do you mean here?
> 
> Why is the champ comin out first?


John Cena/Randy Orton rule in effect.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> What do you mean here?
> 
> 
> referring to movie Triple H acted in, the movie is on DVD now.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Champ got GOLD on.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Champ coming out firsta? Total disrespect


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> LouDAgreat said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean here?
> ...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait, Vengeance is still a ppv? I thought they dropped that one year ago.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

Lets go Mark Henry!!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Wait, Vengeance is still a ppv? I thought they dropped that one year ago.



They can bring PPVs back you know...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

In a promotional marketing ploy by Walmart.  They are not giving out candy to kids this Halloween.  They are giving the Inside Out DVD to all trick or treaters.  

In response kids said:  Maybe I can trade it for a John Cena movie.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Friend of mine is saying Orton is gonna win to tie the champ record with Cena. Don't know how many titles Orton has, but I wouldn't be surprised if WWE does that to make an angle out of that in the future. 

Henry is more of a legit champ than Orton in my opinion.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What is wrong with you



I want to see air boom be destroyed, and wwe hates on double champions.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy fuck, is the WWE insane? another PPV in 3 weeks? and then Survivor Series and TLC.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

My stream is out.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

complete domination by orton at this point
not a good sign lol


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Orton got fucked up there.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I want to see air boom be destroyed, and wwe hates on double champions.


Not yet.  Give them time to gain character.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a feeling this PPV ends in 10:30 with two matches left I think


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

I see a "unexpected" RKO coming up.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

These camera angles make me think WWE is going to get into 3d soon.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah that's what im thinking also. bathroom title and wwe title's all that's left unless jobber matches remain.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> These camera angles make me think WWE is going to get into 3d soon.



lol
in due time



Ceria said:


> yeah that's what im thinking also. bathroom title and wwe title's all that's left unless jobber matches remain.



I forgot the Diva's match was on the card.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

So is Mick Foley back? I missed the first hour.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> So is Mick Foley back? I missed the first hour.



Not _yet_


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

!!!! My body is ready.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Henry kicked out the RKO YES!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

nope no foley out yet, no reason for him to come to the aid of orton.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

YESS!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD HENRY ACTUALLY WON


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

I SAW THIS SHIT COMING WHEN HE SET UP THE PUNT!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah Henry


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!! HENRY!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck yes,  still the world's blackest champion


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

YES YES YES!!!!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE has 2 10 time champions 

-_-..........


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE finally doing things right.

THE HALL OF PAIN LIVES.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

YES, Henry wins.  Lol at some of the crowd response.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Orton ain't walking away from this one. nice to see.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

HENRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCK YEAH


Going to watch smackdown this week.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess the days of chair  head shots to the head are never comin back.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

damn, this isn't what i paid for...

wait...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Now its on with Randy and Cody


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

I seriously marked out after Henry kicked out of the RKO.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Mark Henry will have his Vengeance! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAOIfH2lRWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

I was fuckin jumpin up and down after Henry won.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

I really hope this doesn't turn into Henry vs Orton 3

I just don't want to see Orton in the WHC picture for awhile. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> !!!! My body is ready.


And it felt good.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

I love when JR exxagerates.

mark is trying to take away the livelihood of randy orton.

mark henry is about to eat all the food in catering.

mark henry is about to make the kids in africa cry.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Now, lets go for Del Rio.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Del rio shouldn't appear anywhere without ricardo introducing him, even in backstage promos.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Guess the days of chair  head shots to the head are never comin back.



It's better that way, I want the wrestlers to have a good future.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone somewhere else just said that Henry winning was predictable. I said, "Really? Orton losing clean in two consecutive PPVs is predictable? Seriously? That's you're argument?" If I could ban him, I would.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

That was a good match and a good finish. Mark Henry retains and life is good.

My only problem is Henry getting sent running by Orton when that's Sheamus's job. Eh, I'll let it slide.

@Stark: Well, with Orton being a ratings killer, there really wasn't any doubt in my mind that Henry would win. I seriously don't know why people are surprised, really.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Let's hope the cult of personality prevails.

Del Rio winning is fine too.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I really hope this doesn't turn into Henry vs Orton 3
> 
> I just don't want to see Orton in the WHC picture for awhile. I'm sick of it.



I think the stream broke.

Glad to read Henry won!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

FUCKING A!


CODY! :33


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Another clean defeat of Orton? wish Cena could be used like this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

WTF was that Lightstriker add?

"WWE Superstar Rey Mysterio and Batteries not included"


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Cody's not dressed.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Cody sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

NEW IC BELT


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT OLD TITLE FOR CODY!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a sexy lookin' title. Is he using it as the official belt now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG Classic Tittle!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

DAT TITLE!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2011)

That belt looks awesome


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

wtf to random match? smh....


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Cody is starting to look ridiculous in this gimmick.  Not to mention he sounds like he has a cold when he talks like that


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

Jomo? did all the other wrestlers die? where's dibiase? where's zack ryder?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

jomo gonna jobo


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

NICE!!! Bringing back the old title!

Sorry Jomo, but Rhodes is more fitting for the tittle bro.

lol, Rhodes wearing his suit.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool shoutout by Cody for Randy Savage


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

Now get rid of the Spinner belt at last.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Impromptu match at a PPV?


Oh well, free win for Cody


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

lol JoMo    .


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck off Morrison!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol with JoMo appearing.  Wow, really didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE going back in design?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Now get rid of the Spinner belt at last.


 Yes!!!!! this!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah fuck the spinner. fuck its getting late. I'm out.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2011)

But.. But... Cody stands no chance unless his kneecaps are showing.  He's doomed


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Many my stream is late.  what stream are you guys watching


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

JOMO  Going to win, his birthday present


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Cody please dont let that awesome belt fall on LOLrrison hands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol with Cole's commentary.  The Wal-Mart remark.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Many my stream is late.  what stream are you guys watching



I'm using this one.
Stream

Works fine for me.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 2, 2011)

Id rather watch diva match


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL Cody going for the countout


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Is this whole match a tribute to flair?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Figure 4 from Cody. when's the last time we saw that?

LOL at Cole. He's been going off the entire match 

EDIT*
JR verbally owns both Cole and Book.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

WOO!
CODY WINS!
Cody was right when he said he was bring back prestige to the IC Title.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> YES, Henry wins.  Lol at some of the crowd response.



aww, the white people mad again? 

i missed the match


----------



## Ceria (Oct 2, 2011)

couldn't resist, rhodes still da champ.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Morrison loses cleanly and by roll-up.

"I wanna squash 'im"


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WOO!
> CODY WINS!
> Cody was right when he said he was bring back prestige to the IC Title.



Damn, my stream is behind.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Well ok....awesome truth playing cm punk's role?  wow.  so only us wasnt defended.  Good work.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Damn, my stream is behind.



Stream

Let's hope WWE has beth win tonight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy to see Rhodes win. Morrison needs a change me thinks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, here's the Divas match.  Lol, will it be another roll up victory.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

the firstrow stream is behind.  I need a new stream lol but then again who am i to complain when im getting it freee


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Cole is making me .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

@Shadow: Try link one. Mine seems like it's on point. You could also try refreshing. It might have fell behind because of buffering.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

The HD stream on sportsfeed went out, that was nice and clear and on point.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

So far worst of the nite is SC duel, and that wasn't as bad as awkward.  Crowd also is whiney.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

I want pictures of the old-new IC title.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought the Sin Cara match was awesome. All the matches so far have been great. No complaints from me.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

lol, Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a decent match, I must say.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

"wow...what a match."

.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I thought the Sin Cara match was awesome. All the matches so far have been great. No complaints from me.



Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK


----------



## Cjones (Oct 2, 2011)

"Scream Kelly"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Nattie makes me feel wierd


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

THE GLAMAZON!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

FINALLY beth wins.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

a good divas match? I don't believe it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

And Beth takes it. Would rather it had been Natty, but beggers can't be choosers. Nice heel finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol, yesss.  In heel fashion too.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

BETH PHOENIX!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

Great night so far.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

best phoenix!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Beth holding up that championship belt looked cool. Looked like the belt was worth something to her.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

THANK YOU BETH!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Its time for CM PUNK to walk out champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Yo, even when Cena pulls bullshit and wins, this was still a good PPV.  Remember that.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Gotta say, HIAC has been perfect so far.

Let's hope it ends perfectly.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Lets go DEL RIO!!!! 

Whoever wins, I hope they bring back the old WWF championship belt.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree, just hope that Vince never schedules another PPV in New Orleans again.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yo, even when Cena pulls bullshit and wins, this was still a good PPV.  Remember that.



^This
-Sigh- But yeah Cena is gonna pull a win out of his ass.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yo, even when Cena pulls bullshit and wins, this was still a good PPV.  Remember that.



This is was one of the best PPVs of the year in my opinion. The night isn't even over yet.

I hope Cena loses. Sick of him.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ TIME


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

Lets go Del Rio or CM punk!!!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> This is was one of the best PPVs of the year in my opinion. The night isn't even over yet.



And who says HIAC PVV always sucked


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Funny everybody including me had very very very low expectations on this ppv.  And so far its all been solid with most of the matches ending cleanly and no bullshit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2011)

NEVER GIVE UP
NEVER SURRENDER


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

It's Clobberin Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

pretty sure adr will steal a win again

even though i want cm to win...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm rooting for Punk to take it, though I know it's impossible. I'm expecting Rio. So far I'm 5 for 5, let's see if burrito takes it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder how this ends for CM PUnk considering the house shows are already advertising Del Rio vs Cena for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Imma say chances are high Awesome Truth gonna be involved here somehow.

Foley gonna come out and get rid of them?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

The world's largest fruit is here.

Del Rio or Punk, fuck Cena.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 2, 2011)

Let Cena win.. so he can keep title until WM and lose to the Rock


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

HE BETTER NOT WEAR THIS!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2011)

Super cena 2 in a cage? it will be a miracle if the fans make it out alive


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2011)

cant wait for the ratings spike on smackdown, dat black dominance


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> HE BETTER NOT WEAR THIS!


fucking hypocrite lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Cat and Mouse game going on.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

Calling for Nash to interfere and allow ADR to win back the belt.

Jesus, I can barely even hear the pop from the Cena's Kids Club.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2011)

Let's go Cena!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Come on CM Punk!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm rooting for Punk to take it, though I know it's impossible. I'm expecting Rio. So far I'm 5 for 5, let's see if burrito takes it.



Think of it like this, if Cena loses he will still be in the title picture & wins it again to be the 100th time champion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricardo being locked out the Cage...ref ensuring that Beast won't interfere.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

"Let's go Cena!"
"CM Punk!"

Del Rio:


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Punk got cut already?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

i would have liked to see them go to the top of the cage

doesn't look like it's gonna happen


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> i would have liked to see them go to the top of the cage
> 
> doesn't look like it's gonna happen



You know damn well


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricardo gotta keep ADR cool.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

WHY ISN'T THAT A PIN!?
BS! 
Punk should have won!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

TESTIFY J R !!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

lol i caught that miss.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Wasnt punk pinning Cena there?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn good match.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WHY ISN'T THAT A PIN!?


 Nope.. chair between them.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

adr package is entirely visible just now : /.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

ADR is kinda supermanning it, anyone else see that?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ADR is kinda supermanning it, anyone else see that?



The only one not taking extended side breaks?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

damn good match

more weapons...


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

DAT RICARDO!




President Goobang said:


> damn good match
> 
> more weapons...



GOT YOUR WISH!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

BEAST RICARDO UNLEASHED!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Cena CANT WIN!!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Omg!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

CENA GOT LOCKED! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Genius Del Rio.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Cena locked out... YES!!!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Del Rio wins lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Alas, SuperCena will break through the door.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Incoming Cena troll and hulk tear cage apart.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Batista: Remember when you ductaped me? HOW IT FEELS NOW!?!?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2011)

COME ON CENA GET IN THERE!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahahahaha Punk screaming Destiny!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Del rio egging Cena is gonna cause him to Hulk up.


WAIT NO!!!! YES DEL RIO!!!! DEL RIO!!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

THIS IS TOO EARLY?!?!?

WHERE IS MIZ & TRUTH


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

ADR is a fucking villain.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL

*RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

MIZ TRUTH FUCKIN PEOPLE UP YESS!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

lol wut?  I am so confused.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Resident Evil?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

But why are they fuckin Del Rio up?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Old skool JR


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Cmon Nash where are you?

awwww thats it? 

C'mon!!!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2011)

Street justice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG Great PPV!! lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

Y no Foley?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 2, 2011)

Best ppv to date.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

BEAT THAT VINCE RUSSO!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

I liked it.  ALot.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

So in the first two months of HHH as COO on the job.  He's been involved on EVERY MAIN EVENT PPV.  L O L


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait! How did Cena get back in?!?!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

10/10. Candidate for best PPV of the year.


----------



## Vox (Oct 2, 2011)

Dude, that ending was so fucking sweet. WWE creative have been on point the last few months.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

>2nd great PPV in a row
>2nd best PPV of the year
>with just 2 weeks build up. 

WWE, you done good.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn for ADR first trip to the cell he owned. Dude looked like he had as much experience as Taker & HHH.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Perfect ending to get hyped by tomorrow RAW!

And damn I was scared for a moment Cena would break the lock like Henry did.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Damn for ADR first trip to the cell he owned. Dude looked like he had as much experience as Taker & HHH.


ADR makes gimmick matches look easy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Cena losing also means he gets another chance to win the WWE title. 


I want Randy Boreton vs John Cena.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Del Rio is champion. Thats what matters. I wonder where they're going with Miz and Truth.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Hopefully Cena doesn't win for a while.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder what they're going to do with Punk now that he ran out title matches LOL


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know...punk was good this match, maybe a Miz vs Punk?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2011)

2 minorities as world champs!

i predict riots and hosing on every black and latino street corner!



*problemo white people?*


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Hopefully Cena doesn't win for a while.



Is about time for Punk to hold it alone, they need to involve Cena in other angle or something.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Perfect ending to get hyped by tomorrow RAW!
> 
> And damn I was scared for a moment Cena would break the lock like Henry did.



How dare you put Cena on Henry's level?!?!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Great Cena losing also means he gets another chance to win the WWE title.
> 
> 
> I want Randy Boreton vs John Cena.



Some people are just incapable of enjoying anything.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Is about time for Punk to hold it alone, they need to involve Cena in other angle or something.



Too bad they've been advertising Cena vs Del Rio in future house shows.

Welcome Back Punk to mid card level.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Grandia said:


> 2 minorities as world champs!
> 
> i predict riots and hosing on every black and latino street corner!
> 
> ...



damn, already gave you rep.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 2, 2011)

Orton would be more interesting with a submission finisher. Ankle lock


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Grandia said:


> 2 minorities as world champs!
> 
> i predict riots and hosing on every black and latino street corner!
> 
> ...


 Yeah I can't wait   I am a Latino so Happy with ADR..


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Putting Vince's return at about month two month's time.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, DID YOU SEE THAT?

When Del Rio locked Cena out dawg.


----------



## Vox (Oct 2, 2011)

Booker was on point with his commentary. 

Man, it was just a good PPV. I even dug the diva's match, if only due to Natalya trolling the fuck out of Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I had my doubts, but this turned out to be a great PPV, definitely ranks next to MiTB for best of the year.

More than makes up for the overbooking from the last PPV.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2011)

This PPV just made my fave five of the year dawg.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> How dare you put Cena on Henry's level?!?!



I would never do it, but Vince  , I'm happy it didn't happen that feat is for Henry alone.



Shadow said:


> Too bad they've been advertising Cena vs Del Rio in future house shows.
> 
> Welcome Back Punk to *mid card level*.



Hmm, damn...


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I can't wait   I am a Latino so Happy with ADR..



locking the white man out the cage! 

you latinos are grimey


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2011)

Good PPV. Didn't really mind as long as Cena didn't retain. lol@ his 2 week title reign.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Too bad they've been advertising Cena vs Del Rio in future house shows.
> 
> Welcome Back Punk to mid card level.



He's said to be pushed as a ME till the end of the year.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Good PPV. Didn't really mind as long as Cena didn't retain. lol@ his 2 week title reign.



We already know/fear that he will beat Flair's record but there's no way in hell WWE will let him beat Sammartino's combined recorded.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Omg!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> We already know/fear that he will beat Flair's record but there's no way in hell WWE will let him beat Sammartino's combined recorded.



times have changed


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2011)

My hope is that Cena leaves the title picture for now and focuses on teaming with Rock and Hunter to take on Johnny's crew at SS while we get a Punk/ADR title feud.

Course, you know...WWE booking team and all that.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2011)

So HHH signs both guys back so that he could kick both their asses personally.   So HHH is part of the main event at Vengeance. LOL.  Team up with Punk maybe?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2011)

They made Del Rio look like a great heel with the way he took Cena and Punk out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They made Del Rio look like a great heel with the way he took Cena and Punk out.


 and smart... real smart with the key and leaving Cena out the picture.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Hopefully he loses. Tired of seeing him in wrestling.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 2, 2011)

Haha. That what you get collective WWE and John Cena. 

I'm marking.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 2, 2011)

Join the chat:


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, old bet is awesome, but can they get rid of the red and white WWE logo please? or at least paint it gold? Tired of seeing that hideous logo everywhere.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

New IC title looks cool.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder who will finally beat Mark Henry, he could easily be champion forever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, if you thought this PPV was horrible, yous a hater.


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2011)

can someone send me a link to the replay over pm, i had to work tonight and i got to again in a few hours


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Ok, if you thought this PPV was horrible, yous a hater.


The Freakin Awesome forums are tearing themselves apart over it. Some thought it was pretty good, others thought it was boring, a few said it was rendered terrible just because HHH got involved in the last minute.

Then again, that site is essentially a smark den, so they'll disagree over everything.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought it was alright, a bit too much there at the end but w/e well see how it follows up tomorrow night.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

I've avoided other forums for that very reason. It doesn't go well when you look too deep into things. Its ok to be a critic, but I try not to look at matches purely in smark terms.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

really enjoyed the Christian vs. Sheamus match!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

PPV was great except for the ending, now we have to sit through another shit-tier ADR title reign


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

That match was good. Sheamus and Christian really took it to each other.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

I was hoping for Zack Ryder vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> PPV was great except for the ending, now we have to sit through another shit-tier ADR title reign



Whaaaatttt? Del Rio is the man yo.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

they push his heel persona big tonight. Make it smart pushing Cena out the Cage and locking it, then striking both of them with the pipe.

Plus, Randy Orton lost in a squash-esque type of match, you can ask for more. It was a good PPV.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

ADR vs Undertaker at WM28...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

ADR to end the streak. I'm tired of Undertaker and his streak.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

Ted Dibiase Jr is going to end it.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 3, 2011)

Good show over all, only match I didnt much care for was the Sin Cara match....seemed so very slow for two guys expected to move fast and fly...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Correction...Kaval was used as a JOBBER because he had to audacity to win NXT when the company didn't want him to and because he mentioned TNA during a rap.



lol 'correction'. Good one.

Kaval got a pop for mentioning TNA in his promo. Woopty freaking doo. 

For someone who rips into CM Punk as much as you do, I thought you'd know that guys who do the 'hint hint, nudge nudge' type insider promos run out of material very fast. Me or you could stand in the middle of a WWE ring and mention Ring of Honor, Dave Meltzer, NJPW, Paul Heyman, TNA and everything in between. Doesn't make us good, and it's an absolutely awful way argument for Kaval being good too.



> Was still pretty over despite being a jobber, but WWE clearly had no plans on making him look any good and he was buried(High profile losses to Tyler Reks and Chavo!?). Was finally given a chance to be on ppv after months of losing non-stop, but by that time, was so deep in a hole that he would've had to steal Lagann in order to drill himself back to the surface. Then was either fired and forced to say that he asked for his release by the company or left because the company planned to continue to bury him.



I thought you were smarter than the "durr WWE iz all about poloticz and Vince hatez small guys~!!!1!!!~" crowd. Guess not.

The fact that typical IWC drones actually see wins and losses as just that, is partly what makes them so retarded. Sure, Kaval lost matches, but A. He was ALWAYS on SmackDown and B. It was done to make Kaval into an underdog. Underdog does NOT = buried. It does however = IWC's retarded, flawed and broken definition of buried.

No one gave a shit about Low-Ki's match against Dolph Ziggler because it wasn't a good match. Theirs people with very similar win-lose recoreds as Kaval that always have matches people are into. Kaval just isn't very good.




> Anyways, Chris Hero will be jobbing to Mason Ryan this time next year on NXT, so whatever.



Just like CM Punk, right? 

Save the "WWE holds people down" shit for someone who cares. Chris Hero is flat out better than Low-Ki. He'll be fine.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hasn't Kaval has burnt bridges with every company he's been with cause of his ego?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, him and Cary Silkin have issues from what I recall.

Kaval DIDN'T connect with the audience and fans of his would rather blame it on WWE's "bad booking" than just admitting he isn't as good as you (and clearly Kaval himself) thought he was.

I went bonkers over the guy for the first few months of his time on the main roster and then realised that there really isn't anything interesting about him outside of his kicks. Harsh but true. :/

He's certainly better than Davey Richards and those guys, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callahan from EVOLVE.

Stream


WATCH THIS MATCH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

​


In Brightest Day! said:


> lol 'correction'. Good one.
> 
> Kaval got a pop for mentioning TNA in his promo. Woopty freaking doo.
> 
> For someone who rips into CM Punk as much as you do, I thought you'd know that guys who do the 'hint hint, nudge nudge' type insider promos run out of material very fast. Me or you could stand in the middle of a WWE ring and mention Ring of Honor, Dave Meltzer, NJPW, Paul Heyman, TNA and everything in between. Doesn't make us good, and it's an absolutely awful way argument for Kaval being good too.



Wtf are you talking about here? This has nothing to do with anything I mentioned. I never said Kaval was good for mentioning TNA. I said he was punished for it. Nice reading comprehension. 



> I thought you were smarter than the "durr WWE iz all about poloticz and Vince hatez small guys~!!!1!!!~" crowd. Guess not.
> 
> The fact that typical IWC drones actually see wins and losses as just that, is partly what makes them so retarded. Sure, Kaval lost matches, but A. He was ALWAYS on SmackDown and B. It was done to make Kaval into an underdog. Underdog does NOT = buried. It does however = IWC's retarded, flawed and broken definition of buried.



There's good exposure and bad exposure. Being put in minute long squashes is NOT and never has been good exposure. You know how many wins Kaval got during all his time on Smackdown? One. That's not an underdog. That's a jobber. But you know, I'm sure you thought Scotty Goldman being a jobber did wonders for Cabana since he was on tv every week. Being on tv =/= being pushed. 



> No one gave a shit about Low-Ki's match against Dolph Ziggler because it wasn't a good match. Theirs people with very similar win-lose recoreds as Kaval that always have matches people are into. Kaval just isn't very good.
> 
> Save the "WWE holds people down" shit for someone who cares.



You're delusional if you think that's my agenda. Whatever, I'm just saying he was used in a less than optimal way. But yeah...he was just being presented as an "underdog". Good one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Retarded Kaval talk aside...so much for Del Rio being part of that Laurenitis group. 

Man, it also made that Cena title win completely pointless. It's like they just did it so he can break Flair's record easier by padding his stats.

Also, Randy Orton jobs to the Hall of Pain again. 

...a rematch is almost guaranteed.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

Obligatory Kelly Kelly joke about the WWE title being passed around too much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I'm sure guys in the lockerroom wear Kelly Kelly as a belt too.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, it also made that Cena title win completely pointless. It's like they just did it so he can break Flair's record easier by padding his stats.



I think the main reason was so that a) they wouldn't have Cena lose 4 PPVs in a row and b) they could have a three PPV feud between Cena and Del Rio, have Del Rio emerge from it as champion, and have Cena only get actually beaten by Del Rio once (Vengeance probably).

I feel like they kind of cornered themselves with the Night of Champions match and made it so that, at least from their reasoning and Cena's position, there was no other choice but to have Cena win the title. They could have gone the DQ or interference route to have Del Rio retain at that show but there was so much interference in the Triple H/Punk match afterward that it would have been too much.

On the other hand, Orton losing twice to Mark Henry is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> On the other hand, Orton losing twice to Mark Henry is absolutely wonderful.



Anytime Orton loses cleanly, it's absolutely wonderful. 

Sort of see your point on the Cena thing, but all these title switches are reaching TNA levels of ridiculous. Hopefully Henry doesn't drop the title to Orton in their rematch-rematch.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ​
> Wtf are you talking about here? This has nothing to do with anything I mentioned. I never said Kaval was good for mentioning TNA. I said he was punished for it. Nice reading comprehension.



He was punished by winning the show and being put on the main roster. Right.

The crowd didn't 'force' WWE to have Kaval win the show. NXT is rigged. If it wasn't theirs no way Johnny Curtis would have won season 4 over Derrick Bateman or Brodus Clay, and if WWE wanted to punish Kaval they wouldn't of put him on the main roster. I'm astounded that you would believe such bullshit.




> There's good exposure and bad exposure. Being put in minute long squashes is NOT and never has been good exposure. You know how many wins Kaval got during all his time on Smackdown? One. That's not an underdog. That's a jobber.



And in every single loss he was made out to seem tough, resilient, etc. He was on the show wrestling mid-card guys like Swagger, McIntyre and Ziggler and wrestling alongside other top mid-card babyfaces at the time, like Kofi Kingston and MVP on a regular basis. They gave him the opportunity to get over and he didn't.

Kaval was given an actual build and was on the show every single week. He was relevant. If he was *actually* buried, they wouldn't have used him at all.



> But you know, I'm sure you thought Scotty Goldman being a jobber did wonders for Cabana since he was on tv every week. Being on tv =/= being pushed.



Colt Cabana made like three appearances on television. Not comparable in anyway shape or form. 

I agree Cabana wasn't given a chance, though. In fact, by my estimation he's really the only guy from ROH that wasn't given a shot in WWE.




> You're delusional if you think that's my agenda. Whatever, I'm just saying he was used in a less than optimal way. But yeah...he was just being presented as an "underdog". Good one.



 With comments such as "durr Chris Hero will be buried" how exactly am I supposed to interpret your posts? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm done arguing about Kaval, since I'm not even that big of a fan. He's probably better off in the indys anyway. But that whole thing tenure was pretty Braden Walker-esque.

That being said, given WWE's schizo booking of their young talent, I'm not exactly optimistic that The Kings of Wrestling will be used correctly. For every MNM, there's a Usos/Dicks/Gymini/New Hart Foundation/Highlanders/Deuce and Domino.

We'll see.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

He's pretty irrelevent at this point. I'd rather not have any big debate about him either.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

vids.wwe.com/13484/wwecom-exclusive-cody-rhodes-rev

Greatness


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2011)

When did Rhodes get the White leather? It looks pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

Isn't that the old I.C championship belt?


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Isn't that the old I.C championship belt?



I was thinking that. It's boss.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup, its the old I.C belt.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

It is, he brought it back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

They said they changed the IC belt so they wouldn't have to pay royalties to the guy that designed the other one.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the retro design too, maybe the WWE will change the John Cena belt...




Nah, I doubt it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

The WWE belt needs to change soon. I can't look at it no more.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm glad that cena lost even though its yet another opportunity for him to win it again. still waiting for someone to injure him  

Nice to see kelly end that fight on her back as she does most nights, beth's finisher had her face down bottom up . 

I'm glad to see the awesome truth taking charge and kicking the shit out of everyone.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 3, 2011)

This is big.



> WrestleZone has confirmed that an internal memo sent to WWE staffers this week listed the top 10 merchandise sellers, and John Cena has been replaced for the first time in several years as the number one seller.
> 
> The new number one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2011)

Not surprising considering how badass the Best In The World shirts are.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMO!

Lets see what Vince  has for him this RAW :3


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 3, 2011)

Inugami said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMO!
> 
> Lets see what Vince  has for him this RAW :3



An actual win.By DQ.


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2011)

a actual feud with someone?


----------



## Imamember (Oct 3, 2011)

Super cena going to surpass flairs 16 titles before 2013 at this rate


----------



## Grandia (Oct 3, 2011)

Inugami said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMO!
> 
> Lets see what Vince  has for him this RAW :3



vince will get melina to make out with some black guy in front of him

fuck is he gonna do?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Incoming birthday jobbing.  Expect 32 clotheslines.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

For jomo's birthday wwe will let him kiss vince's ass 32 times


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 3, 2011)

He'll be squashed by Miz and R-Truth.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2011)

John Morrison is 32 years old huh? Damn, he's been nowhere. That dude is gettin old and he's had no championship reigns yet... but we all know that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Grandia said:


> vince will get melina to make out with some black guy in front of him
> 
> fuck is he gonna do?



JoMo's a cuckhold. He might actually enjoy that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Well then I guess that will be his present


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol WWE website botch

Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> John Morrison is 32 years old huh? Damn, he's been nowhere. That dude is gettin old and he's had no championship reigns yet... but we all know that.



Wasn't going Foley to return? would be cool if he does a This Is Your Life segment, but unlike Rock this one would bury him, at the end a giant cake could arrive and Melina pops out of it... and 5 seconds later behind her Batista too.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> JoMo's a cuckhold. He might actually enjoy that.



​


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lol WWE website botch
> 
> Link removed


Spoiler, Cena/Kelly wins.  Timestamping 2:08 pm EST.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Spoiler, Cena/Kelly wins.  Timestamping 2:08 pm EST.



Hey why not there is still time to make him a 20x champion before the year is up


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't see why any of you would expect Morrison to get a world title. The guy isn't that great in the ring, i mean he really sucks at telling a story and his move set is generic as fuck.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

The most i see him capable of is being a cruiserweight champion. assuming the likelihood of them ever getting that title back he should go to tna.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't see what's with the fascination about Morrison is. Is it because he's good in the ring & doesn't get the push he "deserve"? I'll go out on a limb and say that he will _NEVER_ get a main event push!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 3, 2011)

Between a graveyard and the Hell in a Cell crowd, i wonder which one is more silent.

What an absolutely awful crowd, especially when the Cara's were trying to give it all and the crowd didn't care, total disrespect for the athletes if you ask me. I think they got influenced by the dead crowd as well, the ending of the fight was way worse than the beginning.


Yeah i know, casuals and jimmies, still, if you buy a picket, at least do some noise. Only the main event had something going on with that horrible crowd.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Between a graveyard and the Hell in a Cell crowd, i wonder which one is more silent.
> 
> What an absolutely awful crowd, especially when the Cara's were trying to give it all and the crowd didn't care, total disrespect for the athletes if you ask me. I think they got influenced by the dead crowd as well, the ending of the fight was way worse than the beginning.
> 
> ...



I think people are just shy & fear that they will be the awkward guy that's reacting alone or maybe they're just boring people.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't see what's with the fascination about Morrison is. Is it because he's good in the ring & doesn't get the push he "deserve"? I'll go out on a limb and say that he will _NEVER_ get a main event push!



You're probably right in assuming this. like i said, x division, no more no less.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait....they brought back the old IC title?!?


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Wait....they brought back the old IC title?!?



No, the title is still the same


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4m_POJtvaqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Wait....they brought back the old IC title?!?



damn straight he did. Cody will make it matter again. 

Nice work with Otunga, but he lacked the no comment response, that would've sold it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

What's with Ceria's obsession with putting everyone into a cruiserweight division? 

And saying JoMo has a "generic" moveset is one of the weirdest statements I've seen on this board.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's with Ceria's obsession with putting everyone into a cruiserweight division?



That's where he belongs, he daniel bryan, both of the sin cara's, evan bourne all the small guys need to be in the cruiserweight division, they are not heavyweights. Mysterio's the exception to this of course.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

You know, CM Punk and Christian are even smaller than JoMo. Better put those midgets in there too.

Man, the cruiserweight division would be loaded. 

Oh wait...they'd just have Hornswoggle squash everyone. Nevermind.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Shining wizards, light clotheslines, and starship pain == generic.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> That's where he belongs, he daniel bryan, both of the sin cara's, evan bourne all the *small guys need to be in the cruiserweight division, they are not heavyweights*. Mysterio's the exception to this of course.



Yeah, that wouldn't work. Didn't work in WCW, wouldn't work in WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Shining wizards, light clotheslines, and starship pain == generic.



In what planet is Starship Pain a generic move?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2011)

Jomo's small?
The guy looks like he could break dudes like me with a single punch if he got permission from his girlfriend first.
Even relatively, I really doubt he would have much of a place in a cruiser-weight devision.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

the cruiserweight division was always a hit, at least i always remember it being one. especially with all the luchiadores like Juventude and Psychosis


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

what's the point of having a Cruiserweight division? There is already a midcard title. WCW and WWE treated their cruiserweights as shitty wrestlers anyway. 



Shirker said:


> Jomo's small?
> The guy looks like he could break dudes like me with a single punch if he got permission from his girlfriend first.
> Even relatively, I really doubt he would have much of a place in a cruiser-weight devision.



Morrison isn't even 200 pounds.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2011)

Hm, I see.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> the cruiserweight division was always a hit, at least i always remember it being one. especially with all the luchiadores like Juventude and Psychosis


The Cruiserweight division was always treated as an afterthought.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Over 6 feet, pure muscle?  He's billed as 220+ and I think he is around that realm.

Speaking of...
Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

just finished with HIAC, it was actually very good; Sheamus finally grew on me as a face.. Orton/Henry continues to impress.. and dat old IC title .. Cody is such an excellent character that he needs a clean push and not a MITB win.. ending was cool, thought the cell would collapse


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Over 6 feet, pure muscle?  He's billed as 220+ and I think he is around that realm.
> 
> Speaking of...
> Link removed



LOL the nick JoMosapiens is official.

​


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Inugami said:


> LOL the nick JoMosapiens is official.
> 
> ​



It's nice to see that even though she got fired, Melina can still get on a tshirt with JoMo.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Over 6 feet, pure muscle?  He's billed as 220+ and I think he is around that realm.



Compared to Swagger, Ziggler and Ryder in that four way he looked tiny.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

he's tiny, but dense.  As for the shirt, i like it...it's quirky...but it seems kinda hating on jomo.  Mofos are better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

i'd be less embarrassed wearing cm punk's icecream shirt in public.. tha hell is that?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's nice to see that even though she got fired, Melina can still get on a tshirt with JoMo.



Damn, man. That's cold 

@VBD: I should neg you for blatantly lying to me like that. You _know_ my knowledge of this s--t is passively observational at best.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm glad that cena lost even though its yet another opportunity for him to win it again. still waiting for someone to injure him
> 
> Nice to see kelly end that fight on her back as she does most nights, beth's finisher had her face down bottom up .
> 
> I'm glad to see the awesome truth taking charge and kicking the shit out of everyone.



I wish someone would injure you


----------



## Frieza (Oct 3, 2011)

I want kelly kelly mmm


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RevcwSUnpxk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Who was that guy that posted in either this or the previous thread, he said something in the line of being thirty-something, said even though we bash each other, he loves us/it here.

I like that sappy shit, especially if you're man enough to say it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Old man Shadow


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RevcwSUnpxk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



that aura around his eyes is weird, like he's a sith lord... oh wait... 

darth executor


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Who was that guy that posted in either this or the previous thread, he said something in the line of being thirty-something, said even though we bash each other, he loves us/it here.
> 
> I like that sappy shit, especially if you're man enough to say it


That was me.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Who was that guy that posted in either this or the previous thread, he said something in the line of being thirty-something, said even though we bash each other, he loves us/it here.
> 
> I like that sappy shit, especially if you're man enough to say it



we all do. 

in other thoughts, where the fuck are the bellas? i miss seeing their twin magic.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> i'd be less embarrassed wearing cm punk's icecream shirt in public.. tha hell is that?



It's actually a smart design, with JoMo being a spotmonkey this couldn't be more fitting.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

I want to buy a Best in the world shirt.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

UGHHHHHHHHH THE MAIN EVENT IS A 12 MAN TAG TEAM.

CENA PUNK SHEAMUS AIR BOOM AND MASON RYAN VS THE PERFECT CHRISTIAN OTUNGA SWAGG RHODES


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgot the WWE Champ Shadow.


3 Champions in one team, Wish they had Mark Henry in the fight too.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont consider Del Rio as champ.  I consider more that Ricardo has to carry him again on another championship run.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Rock playing daddy on That 70's Show, how did I miss this episode


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

This start to the show.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Dew gonna job and look good doing it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

At least Drew's on T.V, seem like what us "10%" bitch about does matters :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Drew took that finishing sequence like a true jobber.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

How did Drew go from chosen one to jobber?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

He was "chosen" to be a jobber.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Fabe chosen one > Shoot Chosen One.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> How did Drew go from chosen one to jobber?


 
It wasn't that bad, remember Morrison 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He was "chosen" to be a jobber.


 
The Chosen Jobber


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAA HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMO WELCOME TO THE HALL OF PAIN AHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

You thought Drew jobbed? 
Can't wait to see this


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

HAHAHA....fucking happy birthday?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Now thats a shitty b-day gift 32 second match


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

JOMO going to lose.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

How did Jomo go from top midcarder to jobbing on his birthday? this ain't right -_-


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

What a great birthday present for JoMo...he got sent to the hall of pain and had all his moves no-sold.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Well...with his little outburst. Jomo lasted 33 seconds.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Did....Orton just get kicked off the ME?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

For an encore, Melina is gonna have sex with Mark Henry in the back. 

Happy bday, JoMo!


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

If Big Show get the title


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

Melina wasn't a whore -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Did....Orton just get kicked off the ME?



They're hyping the classic IC title for a reason.

Randy/Cody feud maybe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Melina wasn't a whore -_-



The World's Strongest Man doesn't need permission. He takes what he wants, when he wants.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

We're probably going to to get this pretty soon:

"What's John Nitro doing in the Impact Zone?!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol, just recently turn on the TV to watch JoMo get squashed.   Wow, is he in some sort of trouble in the back or is he the new whipping boy?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

aww he left Rodriguez.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Wrestling Forum must be weeping at the lack of Ricardo.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

What the hell.........what's the main event? A Drama?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Man, look at Del Rio and his version of Immortal. 

Otunga is the best Gunner ever.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just recently turn on the TV to watch JoMo get squashed.   Wow, is he in some sort of trouble in the back or is he the new whipping boy?



The fact the Melina and JoMo disrespected Trish Stratus during her Wmania return.  It left a bad taste on every top exec's mouth.

It was mostly because Melina complaining that it should be HER on the mania match.  And ofcourse JoMo siding with his woman.  Poor guy can't stand on his own feet so he has to use Melina's heels.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Fucking HHH is SERIOUSLY making them do this?


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

3 heel Champion in the ring AND on the same side?!?!?
My life is complete


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

DatVickiecleavage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol at Vicky trying to talk.  Geez, enough of the "What?" chants.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Sigh, here we go.  Also, LOL Otunga.  Time to be serious.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Otunga should know its against the law for a company to prevent its employees from forming a union


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

what the fuck is this lampshading tv trope meta shit?  no, thats fine...why must hhh be the good looking one in it?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh man...this looks so bad right now.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH left out Ryan.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> what the fuck is this lampshading tv trope meta shit? no, thats fine...why must hhh be the good looking one in it?


 
I didn't notice anything ._.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

KELLY KELLY TURNING HEEL?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Bullshit!!!  Wow, nice way to promote your Divas champion.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

......unrealistic as fuck.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

What the fuck did I just missed?


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 3, 2011)

Kelly Kelly must be on her period.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Casanova (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh shit Yelly Yelly made an appearance today.Its not to often we see her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What the fuck did I just missed?



Kelly Kelly and Eve hulking up then taking out the DoD.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Ugh  This guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Have no comment to what I just watched.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 3, 2011)

smackdown ratings a dropped a little 1.95 (2.0) for last week

but still ratings mark henry as champ > orton as champ on Smackdown


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

LMAO@ at that Triple H photo.


I hope someone captured that.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

How dare you hate on SAAAAAAN TEEEEEEEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

FK Booker, it's team Swagger!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> How dare you hate on SAAAAAAN TEEEEEEEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOO



Well, at least you can say that he was not on the recieving end of a squash match this time around.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Brodus Clay on Raw....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Melina wasn't a whore -_-



Do you honestly believe that?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope we see Stephanie tonight.

& yes I do.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

I remember now why last night was bad, that charge by Triple H really killed the show for me. Vince McMahon would never do that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Main Event now? wtf its not even 11:05 Pm yet.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

Punk sold HIAC like a pro.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Main Event now? wtf its not even 11:05 Pm yet.


 Setting the stage for the Triple HHH meeting with the guys in the ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Mason Ryan out last.  Or all 3 get jobber entrances.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Mason Ryan out last. Or all 3 get jobber entrances.


 
Anticipating for Mason's reaction
OR NOT 
skipped


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know but I believe them free miz and truth


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

good crowd would be better with we want ryder chant.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't really care for this match.  It doesn't advance any storylines.  So this is a really really bad RAW after a really really good PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Mason Ryan's shitty hair is pissing me off.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mason Ryan's shitty hair is pissing me off.


 
So you want the generic lowcut?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

We need Mick Foley and mr socko to team with santino and the cobra to form the greatest tag team ever


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

ib4 Cena rage modes and wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So you want the generic lowcut?



He should get a mohawk or something.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Otunga is oddly quiet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mason Ryan's shitty hair is pissing me off.



You are fretting about...some other dude's hair. Man...there is something wrong about that.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

I hate these matches
boring
always same ending sequences
face always win


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

I was with Ziggler on trash talking Cena's ass outta the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I was with Ziggler on trash talking Cena's ass outta the ring.



Same here.  That was extremely awesome. 

Also, was that Otunga's finisher?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't tell if ziggles sold the fuck out of that or if sheamus really did almost kick his head off


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Why is everyone coming out to Beth's theme?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

LMAO why are they switching the song so much? They should have just played No Chance in Hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

jomosapiens shirt!


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why is everyone coming out to Beth's theme?


 
Because "Diva's" don't have a theme?
_

When the first time the Smackdown roster came out and there's was only 4, I was like lolwut?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol, Lawler is back.  Maybe he can smack Cole for that anal bleeding comment.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

Stephanie & Kevin coming.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Primo finally with some tv time


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Time for HHH to go over the world.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Vince return, calling it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

AHAHAHAH WAS THAT BLACK SIN CARA?  IS HE STILL THERE? WTF!?!?!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH supports the Little Jimmys.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

PAUL LEVESQUE INSIDE OUT WORKS FOR THE LITTLE JIMMYS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Little Jimmys don't care about the health of the wrestlers. HHH supports the reckless endangerment of his wrestlers.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

What EPIC TROLLING!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy shit, is that Tyler Reks!?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Referees speaking out!!

Oh, restroom break group is speaking out!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Beth burying the divas division by saying they can't save themselves from being raped.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

WTF? 11:05 Pm make something happen CENA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH should respond by giving King a pedigree to show him everything is under control.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Its VINCE MCMAHON.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

"NO CHANCE THAT'S WHAT YOU GOT!"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

One of the sin caras should have been a spokesperson


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

What a bunch of bitches.

HHH needs to bring out the sledge hammer and beat some ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

"YOU SUCK KING!"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

By pandering to the crowd, hhh got the crowd to ignore cmmon sense and logic.  Yay.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

Cole Troll?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

TNA HAS WON THE WAR!


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 3, 2011)

Really. Cameramen leaving?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

lol, the cameramen.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

OH GAWD DA MELODRAMA.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

No, not you too J.R.!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is epic. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

If everyone leaves, that means there's no more problems! Time to call up everyone from FCW!


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA HAS WON THE WAR!


 
Sir, get out...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy shit he buried the entire roster


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

IT'S JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Triple H will then walk to his limo and then it will explode.



everythingwillbefine.jpg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Your main event for next Monday...

Seth Rollins vs Antonio Caesar!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2011)

Dat shovel is working overtime


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

NO MORE WWE?!?!? WHAT WILL I WATCH NOW?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

Cena, Punk & Orton was missing


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

CM Punk started this shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH finally did it. He buried the roster so hard, he's the only wrestler left.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, ok.  Someone tell me why HHH is the good guy.

Lol, Punk DID start this.  Road to hell and all that eh?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't see Ricardo out there. :33


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> NO MORE WWE?!?!? WHAT WILL I WATCH NOW?



don't worry, HHH will carry the show by himself


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Because he's on the Little Jimmy's side, HHH is obviously the good guy here. It doesn't matter that all the wrestlers are in danger and the divas are in constant threat of being sexually assaulted because "they're girls".


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

lol, this was cool. Triple H has finally buried all the others superstars, Divas, Camera guys and commentators


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

But big show is suppose to come back on friday.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> But big show is suppose to come back on friday.....



Big Show and HHH will put on great main events.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't believe that the wrestlers are scared of R Truth and Miz.  What a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

WTF were wearing the Bellas, I want pics of them now..for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 3, 2011)

It used to be Raw is War


now

Raw is bore. bunch of pussies.  except I do get a laugh out of super cena


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Taz, what are the whole of Crackdown! and Monday Night Law doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH finally got his dream angle where he's the face and literally everyone else in the WWE are the heels because they refuse to acknowledge how cool he is. 

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

Aksana was wearing some kind of non PG robe!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2011)

Story for me is Blue and Black Sin Cara's LOL


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Since everybody is on strike.

I wonder if I can get a job.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

_I don't get how this can work.  Is this the end?_


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

The Rock is still on the roster. 


Think about all of those Rock vs Triple H matches well get every week!!!!!!1111


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> The Rock is still on the roster.
> 
> 
> Think about all of those Rock vs Triple H matches well get every week!!!!!!1111



That's if they can get him away from what film he is working on at the time.  If not, it'll be HHH vs air as the Rock comments from the Titantron.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Important detail: 

John Cena and CM Punk weren't there.

Cena, because he's the biggest sellout in the company...Punk, presumably because he will not quit until they give him an ice cream bar.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2011)

I want Y2J vs. The Rock next week!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Still think that big muscular amazon Beth Phoenix whining that she's scared because she's a girl was the best part of that segment.

Beth: We're girls. I'm scared something might happen.

HHH: Name one thing that's happened while I've been COO!

Beth: Something COULD happen. 

Man...that was totally a chick moment.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

"So this is how WWE dies, with thunderous applause.."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a very interesting turn of event we have here.  First and foremost, you pretty much have the majority of the roster walking out.  It will be interesting to see how this effects Smackdown comming this Friday.  Second, I interested to see how the WWE writers handle the conspiracy angle and not pull the trigger on who is responsible too soon.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Even the cameramen, lol.

R-Truth and Miz.

Greatest tag team of all-time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah this Raw makes this weeks Smackdown a must watch, reminds me of back when Smackdown started.


Kelly Kelly wasn't out there either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Yeah this Raw makes this weeks Smackdown a must watch, reminds me of back when Smackdown started.
> 
> 
> Kelly Kelly wasn't out there either.



smackdown is going to ignore what happened on Raw for the most part


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope next week's RAW has a shitty set like an ROH or TNA house show because HHH has no more employees and had to do all the ring set-ups himself. Then he called up HBK to be the referee for every match and he's got Stephanie and his daughters acting as ring announcers and timekeepers.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Was Randy out there?


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> _I don't get how this can work.  Is this the end?_



Next week on RAW:
Triple H takes on Triple H as Triple H guest referee in a battle to determine the new champion!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Stone Cold announces he was the anonymous Raw GM and calls every superstar a pussy while putting them through Tough Enough.

Get it done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

People not out there: Cena, Punk, Sheamus and Randy. 

SHEAMUS IS ON THEIR LEVEL!?!?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Kelly Kelly wasn't out there either.



I think they are going to try to keep with the story that she went batshit insane and the sight of Beth or Natty would set her off.  Look for next week to her and Eve begin to bury the Divas roster in Kelly's quest to get her belt back.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH can always bring back some of the old school guys as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Basically the last ten minutes of the show was:



...only there wasn't anything as cool as Serena Deeb's boobs involved.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

DAT HHH TITANIC


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People not out there: Cena, Punk, Sheamus and Randy.
> 
> SHEAMUS IS ON THEIR LEVEL!?!?!



It's a shame that they lost their pops
A careless Irish who could wind up over
You wear your orange hats and ice cream bar shirts like it's some kind of prize
Too over, too over


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People not out there: Cena, Punk, Sheamus and Randy.
> 
> SHEAMUS IS ON THEIR LEVEL!?!?!



HHH
Punk
Cena
Randy
Sheamus
Big Show (maybe)
 Some other old school people


Not bad at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Show is going to show up for Smackdown and be all like "Where is everybody!?"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't worry guys. Ricardo wasn't there for a reason.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

That's because Ricardo IS the conspiracy. He's going to replace the entire roster with his army of pornstars.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Mick Foley needs to come back and tell these bitches that he got thrown off a cell and onto an announce table, took thumbtacks to the back, chest and head, got set on fire, ate barbed wire for breakfast and loved every second of it


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

. . . . . you would have _cheered_ hhh, wouldn't you?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Show is going to show up for Smackdown and be all like "Where is everybody!?"



Taker and Kane come back: "Sup Show?....um where are the boys?"


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

So basically the entire WWE = Kurt Angle.


can't wait to see these guy on TNA this week.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't watch TNA


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Santino was also Absent, and the Mahal dude.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's because Ricardo IS the conspiracy. He's going to replace the entire roster with his army of pornstars.



.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Mahal was there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

On Impact...

Mike Tenay: Christian Cage has returned...and he wants a piece of Ink Inc!

Taz: OMG and he's not alone! Here comes Rolph Ziggles and Long Island Z! Business is picking up!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

"Rolf Zaggler is on his way to the ring with his manager Whitney Gutierrerz"

"PARDON ME!"


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

LMAO Zack Ryder was also absent 


So we got 

John Cena 
CM PUNK
Sheamus
Santino Morella 
Triple H 
Kelly Kelly
The Rock
The Undertaker
Big Show 
Zack Ryder


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Ryder was there. I remember him doing the fist pumps when SmackDown people were coming down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> LMAO Zack Ryder was also absent
> 
> 
> So we got
> ...



I thought I saw Zack there.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2011)

Someone is blind


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Well shit. Of course he would walk out on HHH guidos are prone to being attacked.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

So now, we should ask for jobs? with our IWC superior views of the industry we could put the WWE in a new level.

I want the wifebeater gimmick.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2011)

Bret Hart Approved
Ryan Torain Jersey


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

This was a pretty good Raw


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So now, we should ask for jobs? with our IWC superior views of the industry we could put the WWE in a new level.
> 
> I want the wifebeater gimmick.



You want to be Steve Austin?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You want to be Steve Austin?



Yes the non-kayfabe one.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 4, 2011)

Inugami said:


> LOL the nick JoMosapiens is official.
> 
> ​



so he's so ashamed of being white he's a ^ (use bro) now?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2011)

Link removed

HHH pedigrees Zack Ryder after Ryder comes out and gives him a vote of confidence.  

Paul Levesque cant stop burying people man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

A man like The Bulldozer would teach HHH a lesson in humility! He went through 300,000 miles of barbwire, boy!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Link removed
> 
> HHH pedigrees Zack Ryder after Ryder comes out and gives him a vote of confidence.
> 
> Paul Levesque cant stop burying people man.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost That looks like Prince Alberts Dad

A Train


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2011)

HHH is a dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

:33


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm surprised the Website team stayed.





^ pretty good article.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> :33


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

When did the big show come back? i didn't see the website mention anything about it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I'm surprised the Website team stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking the Jericho option:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

Mason Ryan stole all the muscle off Batista. How could twins do that to each other.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 4, 2011)

Cody Rhodes and the new IC design. Finally, maybe he can give the title back it's former glory. I loved when the IC title actually meant something and now seeing Cody hold it. I didn't like the guy before this new gimmick but now I gotta say he's one of my favorites. Hopefully the IC scene will be revived like the tag scene is slowly becoming revived. 

As for Raw tonight well there ya go. Triple H shunned by most of the roster, sans the ones who didn't show up and he still gets cheered. I like this whole conspiracy angle but it sucks when you have to wait in order to see what happens next. I really want to know what's going on but then again so does everyone else.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

HHH interview: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *We asked CM Punk in last month's issue how he would change WWE. What's on your agenda in terms of change?*
> 
> What I would like to go back to is what the majority of people want. That's when I disagree with a guy like CM Punk. He wants what he wants and what he, and only he sees. The only people he listens to are those who agree with his opinions (Internet). You can tell me all day long you want me to put a guy on TV. But if I put him on TV and nobody cares, then why should I put him on TV?
> 
> ...






Check out JoMo's Twitter. I know it's a work, but this tweet was a little funny:



Seems JR and others are doing the same thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Link removed
> 
> HHH pedigrees Zack Ryder after Ryder comes out and gives him a vote of confidence.
> 
> Paul Levesque cant stop burying people man.


Facepalm.  Even with the image of the two in ring.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Would be funny if ryder turns out to be the mastermind behind the conspiracy.  WWWYKI bro


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Would be funny if ryder turns out to be the mastermind behind the conspiracy.  WWWYKI bro



Even though we know it's laryngitis i was sort of hoping that the first group of superstars that came out earlier would form a new faction, that would be sweet. 

Did anyone else notice that most of the people against hunter are heels?

Who mentioned big show and taker were there last night? why does the website not say anything about that?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like Punk is getting set for a huge push.

_
*Spoiler*:  



While it may appear to some that WWE has halted CM Punk's push or put him on the backburner, sources say that is not the case. WWE officials were very surprised at new merchandise numbers for Punk. Punk is now one of the company's top sellers and is neck-and-neck with John Cena. In one demographic, likely males, Punk is on pace to pass Cena in sales.

Because of Punk's success coming out of the summer storylines, WWE officials are now actively looking for ways to monetize him. WWE Studios are looking for projects that Punk could star in and there is talk of doing a CM Punk book, in part because the company hasn't had many books lined up as of late. There are also plans to release more Punk merchandise soon. Punk is also planned to be a bigger part of WWE programming and pay-per-views going into 2012. Word is that the company will be going "full blown" when it comes to Punk.

Regarding creative plans, Punk is scheduled to headline several upcoming pay-per-views with WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio. There's no word yet where John Cena will fit into the feud, if he will at all. Some have questioned WWE's booking of Punk as of late but it's said that WWE is trying to build sympathy for his losses as a part of something bigger.


_


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally icecream bars for everyone


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 4, 2011)

And CM Punk: The Movie.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully cena won't be in that feud at all. I want to see a wwe at least for the time being without cena. I'm really surprised that mark henry hasn't gone after cena, just for the bragging rights of taking that bitch out.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonder if Mick Foley is the evil mastermind.  Laryngitis is the obvious #2 but there is another.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> It looks like Punk is getting set for a huge push.
> 
> _
> *Spoiler*:
> ...



See what happens when you pay for s--t wrasslin' fans? The only thing any company or corporation understands is money. Show them that, and E will be all but forced to give you what you want.

This is good news. Good, good news.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Did my part at NOC I bought a "best in the world" shirt and a broski pack


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

With any luck, Ryder will have a movie deal eventually. I'm estimating Q2 2012. Heard it here first


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Ryder gonna be in the new X-Men movie


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Even though we know it's laryngitis i was sort of hoping that the first group of superstars that came out earlier would form a new faction, that would be sweet.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that most of the people against hunter are heels?
> 
> Who mentioned big show and taker were there last night? why does the website not say anything about that?



They had a montage of Big Show being taken out by Mark Henry and it said that he was coming back Friday to get revenge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> See what happens when you pay for s--t wrasslin' fans? The only thing any company or corporation understands is money. Show them that, and E will be all but forced to give you what you want.
> 
> This is good news. Good, good news.



Does this mean they're trying to bury JoMo by making that awful JoMosapian shirt?


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> See what happens when you pay for s--t wrasslin' fans? The only thing any company or corporation understands is money. Show them that, and E will be all but forced to give you what you want.



I assume E means WWE?




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Did my part at NOC I bought a "best in the world" shirt and a broski pack



No, Money In The Bank DVD?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> They had a montage of Big Show being taken out by Mark Henry and it said that he was coming back Friday to get revenge.



yeah i muted the tv during that, but someone else had said he had been back in the flesh. 

Ag, what new x men movie?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Does this mean they're trying to bury JoMo by making that awful JoMosapian shirt?



...oh God...



IT'S A CONSPIWASY!



Masterpiece said:


> I assume E means WWE?



Yep.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

The new RAW roster page:



It's finally Goldust's chance to break into the main event scene!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The new RAW roster page:
> 
> 
> 
> It's finally Goldust's chance to break into the main event scene!



Who is Maryse, and who the hell is skip shepfield, 

also who is that guy that looks like HHH but doesn't act like HHH normally would.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The new RAW roster page:
> 
> 
> 
> It's finally Goldust's chance to break into the main event scene!



I wish we could see a month of RAW with just that rooster, it would be so weird.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

ROFL Triple H has more championships than Cena now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Laughing at that yell.  Yet it fits.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cody Rhodes and the new IC design.* Finally, maybe he can give the title back it's former glory.* I loved when the IC title actually meant something and now seeing Cody hold it. I didn't like the guy before this new gimmick but now I gotta say he's one of my favorites. Hopefully the IC scene will be revived like the tag scene is slowly becoming revived.
> 
> As for Raw tonight well there ya go. Triple H shunned by most of the roster, sans the ones who didn't show up and he still gets cheered. I like this whole conspiracy angle but it sucks when you have to wait in order to see what happens next. I really want to know what's going on but then again so does everyone else.



nope.avi   **


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

what's trips doing with the x division belt, that's jomo's title


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> nope.avi   **







Ceria said:


> what's trips doing with the x division belt, that's jomo's title


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

WWE Champion Title is being devalued while the IC title gets a total makeover and has a proper champion, Cody Rhodes will make the title relevant again.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2011)

> *The ratings are in for Monday’s post-Hell in a Cell RAW Supershow – and WWE is back above the 3.0 mark. The 10/3 edition of RAW drew a 3.05 cable rating, with 4,270,000 viewers. The show did hours of 2.95 and 3.14.*


I'm surprise, there's was only 10 people here yesterday.



> *The Rock is being advertised on the radio for the next 3-hour WWE RAW Supershow on November 14th from Boston. This will be the go-home show before Survivor Series.*


I see what they did there


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> WWE Champion Title is being devalued while the IC title gets a total makeover and has a proper champion, Cody Rhodes will make the title relevant again.



IC title match for main event at vengeance i'm calling it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's all of CM Punk's tweets from today...



> I think a lot of people are missing the point. Fans and coworkers alike. Walking out is a pussy move. There's a huge difference.....in what I did. I want change, and I can't change shit from my couch. I'm in the fox hole. I'm getting it done. I stayed to fight......and I'm fighting for change. You can protest, violently or peacefully without actually showing up. Walking out isn't a solution...at least not one that I've ever seen work. Hold 'em up. Make them change. Don't just walk out, or lay down. Fight. This goes for fans.....as well. Bored? Don't like @johncena ? Want more @ZackRyder ? Show up and be heard. Don't be a pussy and just tweet about it. I want change, and I'll stand and fight for it even if I'm alone. Popular or unpopular, whatever. Take your voting and shove it. Actions speaks louder than words. Except mine. My words are pretty awesome. No think about all that, and hopefully you'll get it. Too many tweets from me. Misspellings abound. You CAN'T protest without showing up. I am not Gandhi. I will kick your face. Don't like HHH as COO? Punch him in the face. I did. It's wrestling, not the NBA. Next high kick to Johnny "Funkhauser" Ace won't be an accident.



He didn't type pipebomb, which makes this the best promo he's done in weeks.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL CM Punk remind me the Iron Sheik in that tweet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2011)

He's going to put people into the Anaconda Vice and skullfuck them so he can make them humble.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's going to put people into the Anaconda Vice and skullfuck them so he can make them humble.



​
Damn...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahahahahah that video is awesome.  They are making fun of WWE perfectly.


----------



## Vox (Oct 4, 2011)

Are the E already setting up a Survivor Series match?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

So Apparently the RAW Superstars are on Smackdown.  And they say they are boycotting RAW if HHH doesnt step down.  L O L

So why the fuck did you go to RAW for a vote of confidence SMACKDOWN Roster but then show up for next day tapings.

You're only boycotting RAW but not SMACKDOWN and WWE as a whole.

This just proves WRESTLERS are just plain dumb.  Especially if you have Otunga as the smartest guy in the locker room.

HEY LETS WALK OUT ON HHH on RAW but show up to work on SMACKDOWN.  

Also Black and Blue Cara...............really WWE? REALLY?  Why dont you have one debut as Mistico already.  the lighting on the match and everything else makes it dumb.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

, i wonder if this was a move to improve smackdown's attendance?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2011)

So they had to do this to get Smackdown's ratings up wow. I never thought it would go like this but it's pretty funny when you think about it. I mean sure switch some guys over why don't ya and also keeps Raw interesting. 

I read an interesting article today about some of the guys that didn't show up might be part of the Survivor Series team with Cena and Rock, I really want to know who it'll be against. It'll be Larinwhateverhisdamnameis's team of Miz, Truth and some other lackeys.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess it shows the current product isn't that entertaining if they have to write themselves into good ratings.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 5, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Guess it shows the current product isn't that entertaining if they have to write themselves into good ratings.



What? They have to write to get ratings every week.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Meh I still have better shit to do on friday and that in and of itself is smackdowns true problem


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe this is a grab for SD ratings?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

this was a great raw.. am liking how the top faces are still with trips.. and if rock or taker shows, that potentially give a big boost to the storyline..


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

The reason smackdown's been sucking lately is the lack of alberto del rios and ricardo, plus cm punk hasn't been in the last few.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris Jericho: "Wow what a mess the WWE is after Raw last night! Only one man can clean it up…time to bring back Funaki."


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

RAW was cool, watched the replay.

Anyone got a replay of Hell in the Cell? I'd like to see that if possible, I wasn't around.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> Chris Jericho: "Wow what a mess the WWE is after Raw last night! Only one man can clean it up?time to bring back Funaki."





Stand back, there's a hurricane coming through


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Headbanger thrash will save the day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Trips will beg William Regal to return as GM


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2011)

Regal was very entertainingas GM in the early 2000s, I liked his antics with Taijiri.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

Tajiri and Vladimir kozlov to the rescue


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

So let me get this straight...everyone on RAW went to Smackdown because they feel unsafe, but they go to the show where the world champion is a 400 lbs man who's been doing nothing but injuring everyone that gets in his way for the last six months.

Wrestlers are smart.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh well... I'm okay with all of this veterans putting over young talent like HHH.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 5, 2011)

I also liked how when everyone was leaving, Regal looked back at HHH and started talking to him. Then Mark is like, fuck that guy, let's get out of here to a more safer work environment. 

Well I doubt he said that, but having Henry be the one to do it was pretty dumb.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

They probably should have had henry bring trips to the hall of pain


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 5, 2011)

So I hadn't watched wrestling in... God, I don't know how long... but anyway, I was a big fan during the attitude era, and I started tuning into the WWE again once some of my friends had told me about that outstanding promo CM Punk cut back in July or whatever, the shoot promo. And from there he went on to win the WWE title, only to leave, then come back. And when he came back he was really awesome-- well, he's still awesome. But now, for some reason, despite surpassing John Cena in merchandise sells now, he's nowhere to be found. You'd think for a guy who is being hailed as "the next Stone Cold" the WWE would be trying to push the one guy who could restore interest among the adult demographic, but no, instead they'll keep shoving the 5 moves of doom and Alberto Del Rio down people's throats. Also, can someone please explain to me what the point of Del Rio losing the title back to John Cena, only to win it back like a week later was? This is exactly why the WWE is eventually going to be put down my the UFC/MMA market over the next 10 to 15 years-- they're becoming what WCW became when it began to collapse.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> So I hadn't watched wrestling in... God, I don't know how long... but anyway, I was a big fan during the attitude era, and I started tuning into the WWE again once some of my friends had told me about that outstanding promo CM Punk cut back in July or whatever, the shoot promo.


Wasn't actually a shoot, but whatever. 




> You'd think for a guy who is being hailed as "the next Stone Cold" the WWE would be trying to push the one guy who could restore interest among the adult demographic




People who think he's the "next" Austin need to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2011)

*Just for us 10%?* :33


> There has been talk within WWE of doing more angles that address some of the things that fans complain about on the internet.



*JERICHOOOOOO!*


> According to sources close to the situation, Chris Jericho has been talking with WWE about his future with the company. Jericho’s return may not be a full-time thing and it’s said he may work a limited schedule, something similar to The Rock. There’s no word yet on when he might return but it’s believed he will work with WWE again closer to 2012.



*No Orton* :33


> Sources report that WWE officials are looking at Sheamus to be the next big star for the SmackDown brand and will be pushing him as a major player going into WrestleMania 28. The idea is that Mark Henry, Randy Orton and Sheamus will be the cornerstones of the blue brand.
> Vince McMahon has always been a fan of Sheamus but has taken more of a liking to him as of late.
> Regarding early ideas for WrestleMania 28 next year, that will likely change several times, Sheamus challenging Henry for the World Heavyweight Title is penciled in.



*No Cena* :33


> - As noted before, CM Punk is scheduled to feud with WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio for the next few WWE pay-per-views and the company is getting ready to go “full blown” with his push after being surprised by recent merchandise numbers.
> There has been a lot of talk that Punk will win the WWE Title in late 2011 or early 2012 and carry it into WrestleMania 28.
> WWE officials do not want the WWE Title to be a part of John Cena and The Rock’s match at WrestleMania.



OH HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OH HAPPY DAY!



Masterpiece i love you 

kidding


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OH HAPPY DAY!



Indeed I think I will go out and celebrate now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wasn't actually a shoot, but whatever.
> 
> People who think he's the "next" Austin need to stop sniffing glue.



I'm only offering a bit of perspective from someone who doesn't care about the WWE anymore due to its shitty product. I don't know if he's the "next Austin" or not-- personally I don't really care, I'd rather have Punk just be himself, if anything. But the point I was making was, Punk is the type of guy that could generate a renewed interest for adults, but instead of pushing a product aimed at more people than PG-kiddies, the WWE seems content in sticking with their movement of mediocrity. If things don't change, that company will eventually go under... mark my words. It may not happen over the next couple of years, but with the growing popularity of the UFC and MMA, as well as the deals they are striking with TV networks, it will eventually happen.


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

That is all great news @ MasterPiece, esp loving the no WWE title involved with Cena/Rock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

The thing is, all Cena has to do to surpass Punk in merchandise sales is to come out with another fruity pebble rainbow spectrum shirt with the phrase "Never surrender!" or "CENATION CHAIN GANG" and the little Jimmys will put him over the top again. It's all futile!

And I still don't understand the obsession with Jericho. Seriously.

Cena out of the title picture sounds pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

mp; Show, don't tell me is all I say to WWE.


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> They probably should have had henry bring trips to the hall of pain


Can't have that.  Trips gotta go over, man.  He needs those pops.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm glad to see they're giving that youngster HHH such a huge push, though. He really deserves it.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

When Rock wins that match if the title was involved it would require him to do weekly appearances and it probably wouldn't fit into his schedule


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So let me get this straight...everyone on RAW went to Smackdown because they feel unsafe, but they go to the show where the world champion is a 400 lbs man who's been doing nothing but injuring everyone that gets in his way for the last six months.
> 
> Wrestlers are smart.



if you seriously analyzed every storyline and checked how it made sensem you're gonna break your brain 


this whole storyline was stupid altogether, or did anyone ever hear about "wrestlers" feeling "unsafe" in a wrestling organization? 

how many years did they kept rolling that "don't try this at home" clip? wrestling is unsafe, no shit  



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wasn't actually a shoot, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree with this funny post, Punk is not the next Austin, no one is.. Punk is the next Punk 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The thing is, all Cena has to do to surpass Punk in merchandise sales is to come out with another fruity pebble rainbow spectrum shirt with the phrase "Never surrender!" or "CENATION CHAIN GANG" and the little Jimmys will put him over the top again. It's all futile!
> 
> *And I still don't understand the obsession with Jericho. Seriously.*
> 
> Cena out of the title picture sounds pretty awesome, though.



really? i thought he was very entertaining..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm glad to see they're giving that youngster HHH such a huge push, though. He really deserves it.



Yes I love Punk but hes almost done, they are using him correctly pushing the youth movement of the company on his back, like that HHH kiddo.. mark my words HHH is the future of the WWE.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The thing is, all Cena has to do to surpass Punk in merchandise sales is to come out with another fruity pebble rainbow spectrum shirt with the phrase "Never surrender!" or "CENATION CHAIN GANG" and the little Jimmys will put him over the top again. It's all futile!


And Punk's Voice Of The Voiceless shirt will surpass that 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And I still don't understand the obsession with Jericho. Seriously.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vweCu8Ou13A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> OH HAPPY DAY!



Probably because they want Rock to win.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm only offering a bit of perspective from someone who doesn't care about the WWE anymore due to its shitty product.


That's nice. 



> I don't know if he's the "next Austin" or not-- personally I don't really care, I'd rather have Punk just be himself, if anything.


So, midcard loser, right?



> But the point I was making was, Punk is the type of guy that could generate a renewed interest for adults


He won't. 




> If things don't change, that company will eventually go under... mark my words. It may not happen over the next couple of years, but with the growing popularity of the UFC and MMA, as well as the deals they are striking with TV networks, it will eventually happen.




The audiences aren't mutually exclusive to begin with, homie.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2011)

Hogan reportedly signed a new deal with TNA. lol.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2011)

Jericho puts me to sleep faster than Rock does whenever he's on the mic


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont know about anyone else but I say they dont let Orton even sniff a belt until he starts doing more jump splits and cartwheels.  This of course will end that apex predator crap and usher in his new stable the remaining members of the spirit squad and so will begin the cheer captain era


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Hogan reportedly signed a new deal with TNA. lol.


Bound for Failure.


Darth Sidious said:


> Jericho puts me to sleep faster than Rock does whenever he's on the mic



Not sure how anyone can feel this way but guess everyones humor is different.

I bet you really enjoyed JBL on the mic more, right? Just wondering.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Jericho puts me to sleep faster than Rock does whenever he's on the mic



not just on the mic, he delivers entertaining matches as well.. oh and by the way, you have horrible taste..

just sayin..


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> I bet you really enjoyed JBL on the mic more, right? Just wondering.



No, no, no
Great Khali!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> No, no, no
> Great Khali!



I'm gonna say Kamala

"AHHHH MMMMM AAHHHH MNNNNN"


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> No, no, no
> Great Khali!



*Rhodes stare*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2011)

I forgot most of the IWC is all on Jericho's nutsack

Also new broski


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> Bound for Failure.
> 
> 
> Not sure how anyone can feel this way but guess everyones humor is different.
> ...



Is it too much for him to just be bound for retirement? sting's gonna destroy him and he looks like shit these days to begin with.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

I mean, to me...Jericho is basically on the same level as Edge. It's not a bad spot to be in, but it's not someone I'd go crazy for either.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

You want to talk entertaining on the mic.  Watch the last 15-20 mins of RAW.  They had this new guy HHH came in and buried the whole roster.  The roster felt so bad they moved to smackdown.

Next week on RAW......more HHH on the mic.  I expect the dead to wake up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

That HHH guy blows everyone away. No one's on his level right now. I hope WWE doesn't blow his push like they did with CM Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I forgot most of the IWC is all on Jericho's nutsack
> 
> Also new broski



fuck the IWC or whatever that shit is 

maybe we have different tastes, but i like seeing Jericho.. thats just me.. awesome pic btw 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I mean, to me...Jericho is basically on the same level as Edge. It's not a bad spot to be in, but it's not someone I'd go crazy for either.



disagree on multiple levels, Y2J is entertaining as a heel,face,jobber,main eventer,etc..

Edge was kinda situational, the only times he was entertaining as heel, he had someone either carrying him or be his partner in crime(Christian, Vickie, Lita,etc...)

and lets face it, Edge sucked as a face, well at least his last run anyways.. 

both had good-great matches, though sometimes edge made me sleep in his, thats MY honest opinion though 
EDIT:  even though edge regularly does amazing spots..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

I didn't mean as a performer, I meant as perception of star power. Honestly, I don't think I ever liked Edge. But when you talk about stars, there's the...

-Hogan, Rock, Stone Cold tier

-Orton, Cena tier

-Edge, Jericho tier

Like...Jericho coming back would be a big deal, but not THAT big a deal.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I forgot most of the IWC is all on Jericho's nutsack
> 
> Also new broski



WWWYKI bro


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

Somebody forgot the HHH tier on that tier list.
Then again he's so awesome he doesnt deserve a list more like a statue instead
It's ok.........you haven't seen him "wrestle" yet.  I'll forgive you


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

Look, this HHH kid is still new to the scene, so it wouldn't be fair to compare him to the established guys already.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2011)

Little jimmies wouldn't even know who Jericho is


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know J R Michael Cole and Booker T already has him as the top future Hall of Famer.   


As a matter of fact Vince McMahon and Shane like him so much they introduced this HHH to Stephanie McMahon.  

That's how much faith they have on this HHH Ghost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I didn't mean as a performer, I meant as perception of star power. Honestly, I don't think I ever liked Edge. But when you talk about stars, there's the...
> 
> -Hogan, Rock, Stone Cold tier
> 
> ...



well maybe you're right.. though i see Mick Foley, Punk, Jericho, Kane,etc.. on their own tier, you know; they're the ones that you bury and push; and they'll still stay the same to the fans.. but at the same time they're not as big as Cena, Rock, Austin,etc..

but if you mean currently? i think it would be a bigger deal than usual given the situation:-

1) Y2J is an old guy, would get pop to see him return under trips
2) E is going through "change" so getting old stars would turn some heads
3) Possible Rock/Y2J promo (you know you want it )
4) Y2J was supposed to be the voice of the voiceless back then in which he'd talk about stuff nobody "dared" to say, seeing him with punk would be cool


among other stuff, it won't be as big as Rock or Taker returning thats for sure, but it will still be epic.. thats just my take..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnTm0sAIKuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

These HHH jokes are confusing, how did he bury anyone on RAW? If anything he was buried, no one has any faith in him to keep the company running on track. I mean I guess getting everyone to leave thro lack of faith could count as a burial... I guess ;I


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I didn't mean as a performer, I meant as perception of star power. Honestly, I don't think I ever liked Edge. But when you talk about stars, there's the...
> 
> -Hogan, Rock, Stone Cold tier
> 
> ...



Cena should be on Rocky's tier, don't you think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ agree

10char


----------



## Totitos (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I forgot most of the IWC is all on Jericho's nutsack
> 
> Also new broski


Brostone Steve Austin


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> These HHH jokes are confusing, how did he bury anyone on RAW? If anything he was buried, no one has any faith in him to keep the company running on track. I mean I guess getting everyone to leave thro lack of faith could count as a burial... I guess ;I



He stayed in the ring to garner applause while everybody left.  Then he buried Zack Ryder when Zack came out and said I believe in you and pedigreed him to a No Reaction to the crowd.  Guy just doesn't get it.  Ryder is over and yet you choose him to pedigree so YOU would get applause.  Crowd was smart and didn't pander to him any longer after that.

Basically in short he told everybody to shut up so he can hear the crowd applaud him.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Cena should be on Rocky's tier, don't you think?



No, I wouldn't say that, not yet at least but probably in the future.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

Sure, Cena's the biggest star they have now, but he's not at that Rock/Austin level yet.  He's more at like a HBK level or something where he doesn't have much crossover appeal with people that don't watch wrestling.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I would put cena on pre porn chyna level. 

Also HHH is a douche and next time he tries that crazy shit pedigreeing the chief bridling don't be to surprised if the big o comes out of the crowd, more weights equals more dates.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You want to talk entertaining on the mic.  Watch the last 15-20 mins of RAW.  They had this new guy HHH came in and buried the whole roster.  The roster felt so bad they moved to smackdown.
> 
> Next week on RAW......more HHH on the mic.  I expect the dead to wake up.



I agree :3, also is amazing that he is only 42 which means he has 4 years of his peak left.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look, this HHH kid is still new to the scene, so it wouldn't be fair to compare him to the established guys already.



He may be new and all but the brat has the size,charisma,mic skills,look,hes over..heck checking the ratings I could assume hes also a draw!

This HHH dude could be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, the only thing that can stop HHH is if someone in charge doesn't like him. I hope he's got some political connections backstage!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

I heard he made such a good impression backstage.  The Owner introduced him to his daughter.  Who knows maybe it could lead to something like marriage and kids.

But let's not get ahead of ourselves here guys.  I'm sure he is in negotiations for a MAJOR BLOCKBUSTER FILM talks in hollywood.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *I heard he made such a good impression backstage.  The Owner introduced him to his daughter. * Who knows maybe it could lead to something like marriage and kids.
> 
> But let's not get ahead of ourselves here guys.  I'm sure he is in negotiations for a MAJOR BLOCKBUSTER FILM talks in hollywood.



So he knows how to move in the politic backstage scene too? :amazed not bad, that's the problem with veterans like CM. Punk that are too much proud and their ego doesn't let them do the necessary ass kissing one needs to do in this industry to move forward.


----------



## Vox (Oct 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Little jimmies wouldn't even know who Jericho is



Lucky bastards....


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah I would put cena on pre porn chyna level.
> 
> Also HHH is a douche and next time he tries that crazy shit pedigreeing the chief bridling don't be to surprised if the big o comes out of the crowd, more weights equals more dates.



That HHH dude seems like a stalion that has yet to be broken.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> That HHH dude seems like a stalion that has yet to be broken.



Well here is the thing with new wrestlers they have to make their mark.  I just hope he will get the push he deserves.  Mark my words at this rate he will surpass flair.  He is just what the E needed new blood.  He gets my vote for rookie of the year


----------



## Frieza (Oct 6, 2011)

I know why Orton is out of title picture. He is going to learn the ankle lock.. when he returns to the picture he will be more vicious.. awesome


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

@Ghost of Gashir, Cena is at the Bret Hart's level IMO.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well here is the thing with new wrestlers they have to make their mark.  I just hope he will get the push he deserves.  Mark my words at this rate he will surpass flair. * He is just what the E needed new blood.  He gets my vote for rookie of the year*


Doubly so since the COO position is such a high pressure, difficult one, where he has to be on his best behavior.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeJRF3SYL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well here is the thing with new wrestlers they have to make their mark.  I just hope he will get the push he deserves.  Mark my words at this rate he will surpass flair.  He is just what the E needed new blood.  He gets my vote for rookie of the year



He is definitely the new MVP and i look forward to his progression in the sport.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I am pumped for raw.  I mean 120 minutes of HHH it will be heaven.  The only problem is I think he will have to wrestle either himself or the one camera guy who didn't walk out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sure, Cena's the biggest star they have now, but he's not at that Rock/Austin level yet.  He's more at like a HBK level or something where *he doesn't have much crossover appeal with people that don't watch wrestling.*



oh come on man, thats not true, not even one bit.. everyone knows who cena is, and every non-fan regards him as the best wrestler/superstar right now.. he was much more known that HBK, bret hart,etc.. 

not just that, every chick thinks he's hot..


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Cena is a better draw than Hart and HBK for sure......  well technically speaking Hart and HBK were unlucky because they were against the nWo in its prime...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

I for one cannot wait for the new RAW Intro Montage.  All Triple HHH All the time.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

Cena's above HBK but still below Rock.  I expect Miz's crossover appeal will make Cena's look like a joke.  There is a chance the same will happen in regards to Punk, but Miz is a lock.  Unless Cena becomes the new HHH.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Cena is a better draw than Hart and HBK for sure......  well technically speaking Hart and HBK were unlucky because they were against the nWo in its prime...


Bret and HBK didn't draw even when they weren't up against the NWO. 

Cena's in the Flair/Undertaker tier, which would be directly under the Hogan/Austin/Rock tier. HHH/HBK/Bret/Sting would be the tier under that and guys like Edge/Jericho/Orton/Punk would fall in the one under that one.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

I LOVE THE NET.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just now seeing that pic?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

The one thing Bret has over HBK is that he was a HUGE draw everywhere else in the world. Europe, Asia, Canada, etc. This is one of the reasons why they held ppvs in Canada and England back then. 

Is Cena bigger than Bret? Maybe. Then again, Bret was on the Simpsons and Cena...made The Marine.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a poll now on WWE.com for YOUR vote of confidence on COO.

Funny thing is they don't show you the poll results L O L


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2011)

> WWE has announced that Darren Young has been suspended for 30 days due to a violation of the company's Wellness Policy.



NXT is finally going to end now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Shadow said:


> There is a poll now on WWE.com for YOUR vote of confidence on COO.
> 
> Funny thing is they don't show you the poll results L O L



I've known Triple H for 15 years now. Out of the time I've been posting on this forum, I've never felt more unsafe than I do right now. 

Zack Ryder seems to be HHH's stress reliever and we don't like seeing that. I'm too afraid to even voice my opinion on something like that, what if something happens to me? To us?

I'm sorry Hunter, no confidence.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

We already saw mason ryan vote.......oh wait


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm voting yes for the lulz.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

They don't want to make the roster feel bad, seeing the wwe universe 99% confident in trips.

As for Young, *facepalm*  Mister No Days off just Got Got!


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah Triple H is awesome. Only one that could probably do a better job as COO would be Steve Austin.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah Triple H is awesome.* Only one that could probably do a better job as COO would be Steve Austin.*



Obey and you get a Beer.Or a Diet Soda.
Disobey and you get a stunner.

Might work.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> NXT is finally going to end now.



A hard blow to the WWE universe, this guy is the secure of the company if Cena suddenly die or something, they just need to lock him in Vince McMahon basement until he gets pale.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a God after all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vince Russo has been removed from his post as the head of TNA's creative team, according to a report by ProWrestling.NET.

Russo has been replaced by Bruce Prichard, who is also in charge of TNA's talent relations.

Russo is not entirely gone, as he'll still be one of the senior writers for the show along with writer Matt Conway, but Bruce Prichard will now handle the overall direction of the shows and has the final say on the scripts.

This major change to TNA's creative structure has been in the works for several months and became official within the past week or so.

There are said to be mixed feelings in the TNA locker room regarding Bruce Prichard getting so much power in TNA so early into his run with the company - but at the same time, Russo's demotion is sure to make many people happy.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it wrong that i've never seen nxt nor know what channel its on?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought NXT was internet only 

.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't even know nxt was still on


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Is it wrong that i've never seen nxt nor know what channel its on?



CLICK HERE


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Is it wrong that i've never seen nxt nor know what channel its on?


 There was a time it was aired on TV, but is not a bad thing you didn't care, just the first season was tolerable because Jericho was there.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know nxt was still on



For what I read it become some kind of twilight zone with bizarre storylines that doesn't even relate much with the concept of the program anymore and if wasn't for the fact they lack a championship it could be considered another WWE brand at this point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> There is a God after all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Prichard was in WWE for 22 years and was Brother Love. At least someone who's semi-competent is running things now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2011)

Russo is still there though unfortunately.  He needs the be booted out of any and all wrestling companies and kept away from them all.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

He's like a virus you can't remove. no matter how much of it you destroy a little piece always remains.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Look, Russo does come up with some good ideas from time to time, but being in charge, he was also allowed to throw in all the stupid ideas, as well. If he finally has supervision like when he worked for WWE, his level of stupidity is bound to fall.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2011)

Russo needs a filter and should never have been the head writer. I think he's playing a better position. Replacing him with someone who comes across as semi competent does worry me a bit, but it's better than nothing. The change doesn't strike me as extreme enough to constitute a major change in the direction of the company...as Russo prob would have been fired if that were the case. But it's still nice to see a change.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

what kind of changes do you expect from this new writer?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully writing Anderson off the show


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

Less focus on talent made famous in wcw/wwe?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonder what would happen if Kurt Angle wins a gold medal at the 2012 Olympics.

"I won an Olympic gold medal, when I was 40 freaken 3."


----------



## Frieza (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wonder what would happen if Kurt Angle wins a gold medal at the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> "I won an Olympic gold medal, when I was 40 freaken 3."



he wont win.. someone will break his neck, and he will use a chair


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wonder what would happen if Kurt Angle wins a gold medal at the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> "I won an Olympic gold medal, when I was 40 freaken 3."





omiK said:


> he wont win.. someone will break his neck, and he will use a chair



You both are assuming they let him compete.  Alcohol is a banned substance in the olympics.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Russo is still there though unfortunately.  He needs the be booted out of any and all wrestling companies and kept away from them all.



Now Prichard has the final say of everything Russo thinks, like McMahon..



Ceria said:


> what kind of changes do you expect from this new writer?



Prichard bashed Russo before going to TNA, so yeah it seems like he is a creative mind...


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Link removed

Bruce Pritchard's thoughts on TNA, Russo, and Dixie one year ago before joining TNA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2011)

i still think heyman would do a better job.. cuz i know a for a fact heyman wont put flair and hogan in main events anymore


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Fck Heyman, that sob is as overrated as Bill Parcels(who fcked up the Miami Dolphins)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2011)

cool story brah!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Fck Heyman, that sob is as overrated as Bill Parcels(who fcked up the Miami Dolphins)



 looks like someone reads a lot of jason whitlock


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wonder what would happen if Kurt Angle wins a gold medal at the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> "I won an Olympic gold medal, with two dui's ."



I don't have a problem with anderson, i wish that flair, hogan and sting would be respectfully retired.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Supposedly, Bruce Prichard was doing some of the scripting for the last few weeks, and Impact has been better than usual. Coincidence?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2011)

Impact still puts me to sleep before the second hour.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

I think going to watch this "Impact Zone".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

This show is actually not held at the Impact Zone. Those are usually better than other Impacts.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish TNA would use that old rotating stage they rocked in the early wcw days


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Gunner!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

YOUR CHAIN IS HUUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

This whole hogan retirement has me curious  even though we know he just signed a new contract, will it be behind the scenes work? 

Hogan seems too ego driven to ever truly retire.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This whole hogan retirement has me curious  even though we know he just signed a new contract, will it be behind the scenes work?
> 
> Hogan seems too ego driven to ever truly retire.



Hogan just wants his win back from Sting like he did with Warrior in 1998...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Hogan just wants his win back from Sting like he did with Warrior in 1998...



I could only ever back this match if hogan come out dressed like batman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Kid Kash is awesome. 

BITCHSLAP!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

It's so hard to find anything relating to the warrior, i can't find the whole scene where he returned to wcw, only bits of his nonsensical rant. 

Velvet boobs is looking boobalicious as ever. 

Lol at kendrick getting beat down like a bitch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

That cameraman botched letting the pigeons loose.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

With Prichard being on charge..., anyone see Velvet winning the KOs title? Her chances are now slim to none...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

If they actually do want Velvet to win the KO title, they should have her chase it for a while before she wins it.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> With Prichard being on charge..., anyone see Velvet winning the KOs title? Her chances are now slim to none...



Maybe that's the guy she's blowing. 

LOL she just used the pedigree


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff hardy's in knoxville, here's another impact without him wrestling


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzZYIZMb48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Velvet doing the pedigree = LOL


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

God damn it just have jeff wrestle again, he fucked up but he draws money. so just let him.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

ugh isn't Hulkamania exclusive to WWE?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally the fuck you i've been waiting for. Jeff is back bitches.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Maybe that's the guy she's blowing.
> 
> LOL she just used the pedigree



I wonder if she asked Jarrett to use the move..


----------



## Vox (Oct 6, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzZYIZMb48[/YOUTUBE]



This man is class. Pure fucking class.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

the website's really pushing that dude HHH, seems like he's not backing down and wants to be a star.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Hogan doesn't look too bad, normally he looks like shit and he seems to be talking honestly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, Hogan is still over. wtf


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, Hogan is still over. wtf



last second twist is last.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, that HHH kid has pretty good momentum, but this Hulk Hogan guy and this rookie Sting have crazy potential.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder how their upcoming match at bash at the beach, i mean bound for glory will impact their careers in the future?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't forget the up-and-comer Ric Flair. Man, TNA's future roster is ridiculously stacked.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

Their future is so good they hitched a ride to marty mcfly and saw how awesome they're going to be.   Then marty said fuck it leave you stay there and start re-living your "glory days"


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> God damn it just have jeff wrestle again, he fucked up but he draws money. so just let him.



Agreed. The angle is stupid. But I did kind of like the last part. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, Hogan is still over. wtf



He will always be.

I don't mind seeing him. Love the crowd's reaction too.

The wrestling and heel storylines are a no go tho.



Ceria said:


> I wonder how their upcoming match at bash at the beach, i mean bound for glory will impact their careers in the future?



>Hogan loses.
>TNA goes "back" to Dixie.
>New direction.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzZYIZMb48[/YOUTUBE]



That man deserved to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2011)

Dunno I have problem getting into the youth movement TNA's bandwagon, like that Hogan dude is good and all but I never got into his in ring skills , is so fucking technical that bores me to the death every one of his matches make the Regal's ones look like a spot fest!

And Sting just a typical rebellious teenager, getting the Joker gimmick? okay! but like all of the kiddos this gen he go with the Ledger one instead of the classic joker we wanted to see.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

Would love it if Angle comes in with the Batcostume and talks very deep and weird.

Everybody asks him whats up and he says its a neck thing on why he talks like that LMAO


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpy0zQq2v0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

heel ziggler


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 7, 2011)

Ziggler needs to start flying solo. He obviously improved his promo skills and doesn't need cheap heat from Vickie.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Vickie is not even a good manager anyways.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2011)

Jomosapien.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2011)

That shirt doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 7, 2011)

Time to let orton troll the midcard


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Would be funny as hell to have them bring back the cruiserweight championship only to have Orton win it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That shirt doesn't make any sense.



WWE signalling us Jomo = Homo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> WWE signalling us Jomo = Homo.



 bet a "jomosexual" shirt would have killed in sales


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol at the Episode 50. This guy is awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> bet a "jomosexual" shirt would have killed in sales


Haters gon' hate, higher ups wish they could maintain a body like jomos without roiding up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2011)

Look at that Jomosapien Agmaster, eating everyone's lunch.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at that Jomosapien Agmaster, eating everyone's lunch.



Hey careful dude, unless you want to receive a starship pain in your face. Is well know all the JoMo's can do the move....yes even Zack's dad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> bet a "jomosexual" shirt would have killed in sales



Personally I find that infinitely better than Jomosapien.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGQIqoQNXxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Oct 7, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hey careful dude, unless you want to receive a starship pain in your face. Is well know all the JoMo's can do the move....yes even Zack's dad.



Morrison can't even pull Starship Pain off.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't get the jomosapien gimmick. 

that hhh dude just made a terminal error by besmirching the people's internet champion. expect him to do some time in the dark match circuit for that shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Watching WWE Classics on demand, Watching Monday Night Raw/Nitro from 5/8/98.


Roddy Piper and Randy Savage going at it.


HERE COMES BRET THE HITMAN HART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

GOLDDDDDBEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRG 89-0


This guy is going to save Wrestling I can't wait until he wins the WCW Champion title.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys have seen this yet?

[YOUTUBE]UGWMS14I0z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Time for SmackDown.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

ROFL DID ANYONE ELSE SEE TROLL FACE IN THAT PROMO?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I don't get the jomosapien gimmick.
> 
> that hhh dude just made a terminal error by besmirching the people's internet champion. *expect him to do some time in the dark match circuit* for that shit.


I hate HHH, but I looked for a gif of him laughing.  But I hate hhh too much.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

SD on....ugh BS bored already.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Zack Ryder time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

oh shit the fireworks made a WWE... never noticed that before.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Del rios on smackdown, has hell frozen over?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Not another tag team match fuck playa don't you know how to make any other matches?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

lol 

Wish they had Cody Rhodes vs Sheamus as the main event. ADR vs Sin Cara nice.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

But why didn't they clarify, which sin cara? dark or light.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck Sin cara landed on his head.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

i knew it the dark cara is here


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Not another tag team match fuck playa don't you know how to make any other matches?



Teddy on Raw would be epic 
"Hola Hola Holla playa tonight we gona have ourselves a tag match.  On one side it will be that flashy newcomer HHH and he will be teaming up that brawler The Game and on the other side that flash in the pan Paul Levesque will be teaming up with for the first time eva makin his debut tonight Hunter Hearse Helmsley in a NO....HOLDS......BARRED MATCH.  Holla holla."


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Teddy on Raw would be epic
> "Hola Hola Holla playa tonight we gona have ourselves a tag match.  On one side it will be that flashy newcomer HHH and he will be teaming up that brawler The Game and on the other side that flash in the pan Paul Levesque will be teaming up with for the first time eva makin his debut tonight Hunter Hearse Helmsley in a NO....HOLDS......BARRED MATCH.  Holla holla."



Teddy needs to be reprogrammed, his software is faulty. Replace tag team match with Hardcore match/ submission match/ Cage match/ in rotation.

That paul levesque sounds like a pussy


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Teddy needs to be reprogrammed, his software is faulty. Replace tag team match with Hardcore match/ submission match/ Cage match/ in rotation.
> 
> That paul levesque sounds like a pussy



Cant wait till he gets a virus and books husky harris and the big show in a bra and panty match.

What can I say about paul except he's no HHH


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like Air Boom is defending on Monday.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

wait, i mute the tv for a second and then i see swagger pin air boom but they didn't win the tag belts??? 

what the fuck am i watching


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh. I can't get over how bad Dark Cara/Hunico is. They should have had Sin Cara/Mistico beat him as definitively as possible at Hell in a Cell, send Hunico back down to FCW and then release him before 2011 is over. He's that bad.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark cara is awesome, he's the only one worthy of being botch cara


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

this match..


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

I take it back BS got rough in that promo and beat the crap outta henry.  Intense.  Respectable, but ....hm would DBD beating him be better?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

weapon of ass destruction


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 7, 2011)

Hunico looks like some moron in a mask. 

I'd rather a guy with presence and charisma over some flipsy flopsy guy who's only claim to fame is that he can execute complicated moves.

Mistico shouldn't be on the main roster right now, but if it's a choice between him and Hunico then it's kind of obvious who they're keeping.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Big show looks like he enjoyed that vacation.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2011)

Sin Cara hasn't impressed me yet. I can't understand why he's such a huge draw in mexico.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Brutus clay promo? 

Mahal's got an interesting look but he needs to stop with the indian shit and habla ingles


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

HORNSWAGGLE  

where's finley?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

I think you're full of shit Michael Cole, 20k Plastic mask


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I think you're full of shit Michael Cole, 20k Plastic mask



honestly surprised those masks aren't available for purchase being the whores the wwe is


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I think you're full of shit Michael Cole, 20k Plastic mask



When is cole not a full of shit sycophant?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

I was talking about smackdown when someone brought up recreating the smackdown 6.  Now, I missed this era, but the concept of it still resonates.  
Let's say Henry, BS, Seamus and fluxtuating 4th are taken out just to deal with each other for the WHC for now.  Let's say tag boys, Ziggles, swags, hawkins, ryder even are on raw.

So that leaves us what holes to be plugged?  Let's have Orton mingle in the midcard.  And he will be eating a loss or two here.  We want guys that go hard, right?  Ok, we've gotta have one talker that's big time just because.  Barrett gets lucky to be in this.  Orton's already mentioned, in comes DBD, and Xtian.  From there it gets pretty thin on experience level so we've gotta reach some.  Justin Gabriel is a good idea, and Slater is too busy jobbing on Raw.  Now a 6th is missing and it's really a stretch, but someone's gotta be at the bottom of the pile, even though he may eek out a win or two.  That someone should be Trent Barretta.

tl:dr?  Barretta, Barrett, DBD, Orton, Xtian, Gabriel.
All of these guys have extensive tag team experience, have shown sparks in the ring and on the mic, have history with each other, as well as maybe giving that barretta kid a rub.

This would also need to be given mic time.

Wild card would be the two Sin Caras.  

Who would you use to recreate a wrestling core for a show around?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2011)

Mark Henry

Claims he will take on anyone
Doesn't take on someone


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

where's this taking place in Alabama?  Racist crowd is racist


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Mark Henry
> 
> Claims he will take on anyone
> Doesn't take on someone



Its anyone on his time though, claim still met.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

On world heavyweight champion time.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> where's this taking place in Alabama?  Racist crowd is racist



Did someone say something obscene to Mark? I didn't catch it. I tend to miss the individual golden nuggets from the audience.



Ceria said:


> Its anyone on his time though, claim still met.



"Imma be da most dangerous! The most dominant champion evah!

...when it's convenient..."


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Every crowd he's been in has been overly racist.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Every crowd he's been in has been overly racist.



I haven't notice


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2011)

> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> Though he may no longer actively compete, Hulk Hogan still commands among the highest salaries in the professional wrestling industry.
> 
> According to a source, the organization pays the wrestling legend $35,000 per television appearance?potentially totaling over $2 million per year.





that should be cut down to like 15,000 .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2011)

Well regardless of how I feel about him, he's still Hulk Hogan. Though I am kinda surprised his worth hasn't diminished because of his family and those stupid reality TV shows.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2011)

They should give half of that to Ric Flair...he could really use it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should give half of that to Ric Flair...he could really use it.



Good to know Ghost has a heart


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2011)

The Nature Boy still needs to style and profile.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Brutus clay promo?



WWE are going to use Brodus Clay now? Awesome! He'll be like the Mark Henry of the mid-card.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Sin Cara hasn't impressed me yet. I can't understand why he's such a huge draw in mexico.



Hes pretty much the Mexican John Cena, huge draw but also very hated by lot of fans, okay hes not 100% Cena he suck at the mic even on his first language but hes very skilled at the main focus of what makes you a draw in Mexico.. being big on aerial lucha style.. I was never fan of him and any of those kind of guys this is why wrestlers like Morrison and his spots doesn't impress me, in Mexico there's a million of wrestlers like him.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2011)

Trollface.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cena turns Heel at Survivor Series.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xtLC3z7zo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Oct 8, 2011)

HHH needs to be replaced, i suggest Michael Tar...... oh wait


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 8, 2011)

That guy in your sig is now David Otunga.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it just me or having storyline where wrestlers walk out seem kinda dumb and not only that lawler seems to think the miz/truth attack affected when he was out due to mark henry


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> that should be cut down to like 15,000 .



Im baffled as to how they can possibly afford that, do the on the road impact shows rake in that much dough? I know the ones at universal are all free for people to see.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2011)

i am baffled over them thinking this is a wise investment


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i am baffled over them thinking this is a wise investment



that hulk hogan's such a whore so young in his career, will lend his name even to a guy who sells buckets of air and then keeps the bucket.


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xtLC3z7zo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This was great, I also loved when he beat him up at the super market. WWE doesn't do it like this anymore, sadly.

HHH beating up Orton in his home was the only thing close in awhile


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol Troll Face and the Miz is Awesome signs behind Triple H.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

Darc said:


> This was great, I also loved when he beat him up at the super market. WWE doesn't do it like this anymore, sadly.
> 
> HHH beating up Orton in his home was the only thing close in awhile



that girl can send me the tape, i'll have to find a vcr but i'll watch it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hes pretty much the Mexican John Cena, huge draw but also very hated by lot of fans, okay hes not 100% Cena he suck at the mic even on his first language but hes very skilled at the main focus of what makes you a draw in Mexico.. being big on aerial lucha style.. I was never fan of him and any of those kind of guys this is why wrestlers like Morrison and his spots doesn't impress me, in Mexico there's a million of wrestlers like him.



I'm surprise, for a guy that go around backstage saying how awesome he is and doesn't have good mic skill?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish King Book-ah would make a return


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2011)

I miss JBL. Wish he'd at least come back for commentary on RAW.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

I miss that awesome entrance of his, be neat to see he and ADR in a match, a sports car on one side of the entrance and a limo on the other.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Im baffled as to how they can possibly afford that, do the on the road impact shows rake in that much dough? I know the ones at universal are all free for people to see.



Spiketv pays for a lot of their budget because they're their highest rated show. Like, Sting's entire contract is paid by Spike. Spike also pays for them to go on the road.


----------



## Death Note (Oct 8, 2011)

TNA just got their lowest rating of 2011. It's a shame, two weeks away from BFG. They did have good competition tho, so that's probably why.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I wish King Book-ah would make a return



I would like to see him entering the Hall of Pain.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> I would like to see him entering the Hall of Pain.



as long as the pinky is up


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2011)

Death Note said:


> TNA just got their lowest rating of 2011. It's a shame, two weeks away from BFG. They did have good competition tho, so that's probably why.



It doesn't tell them anything they shouldn't know at this point. They can't effectively compete at that hour.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2011)

They should move to local tv.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 8, 2011)

CM Punk via Twitter:

@coltcabana hey, you doing anything Monday?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL 

Triple H is going hire Cabana.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 8, 2011)

I can actually see it happening. Storyline wise, CM Punk smugly making Triple H rehire Cabana makes sense.

If Chris Masters is also rehired, I'll poop my pants (in the best way possible).


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

Hulk Hogan took to his Twitter (@HulkHogan) and wrote that his bout at TNA Bound for Glory against Sting will be a fight, not a wrestling match. He went on to state that he would never wrestle again.

"I'm not cleared to wrestle,that's impossible but you don't need clearence to fight someone," Hogan wrote late last week. "I'm never going to wrestle but at Bound For GLORY I will kick Stings ass in a fight."

Hogan repeated those comments earlier today.

"I'm not wrestling,it's a fight and it could get ugly brother," Hogan stated. "it won't be a match,I'll will never wrestle again,not with this back,but it will be a fight."

Hogan also had an interesting response when a fan proclaimed that he was the greatest of all time, but that John Cena wasn't too far behind.

"John Cena is the best," Hogan wrote. "he's really got his stride now,he can adapt to anything in and out of the ring brother."


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

That's today isn't it?  Wow. . . I CANNOT wait to turn off hogan v sting.  I will feel so empowered.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2011)

Hogan gave Cena praise while he's working at TNA? Surprising.



Agmaster said:


> That's today isn't it?  Wow. . . I CANNOT wait to turn off hogan v sting.  I will feel so empowered.



That match is gonna be hype, stop hatin


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> That's today isn't it?  Wow. . . I CANNOT wait to turn off hogan v sting.  I will feel so empowered.



Nope it's next sunday, i thought that seemed wrong.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

I am just so exicted at the prospect of gleefully saying 'eff off hogan'.  Bollocks, tho.  Aside from wasting time in mafia, greenery, and maybe some dragon age 2.  What am I to occupy myself with if hatin' on tna is out?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2011)

hatin on football? 

i swear there's some dumb fucks in my state, huge fucking rain storm ucf doesn't cancel their football game for last night. hope you like your pneumonia


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

Watching MCW right now.

now i'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

Goob; Masochist.





Ceria said:


> hatin on football?


*shrug*  Cynical view of pain for entertainment being glorified?  Atleast they lampshade it in pro wrestling.  Let's say more a live and let live view with a question mark.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2011)

> Brock Lesnar will be announced as a “Legend” for THQ’s WWE ’12 video game later this week.
> 
> UFC approved of Lesnar’s inclusion in the game on the condition that he was presented as a wrestler and not a mixed martial artist.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPmb0F00YPE[/YOUTUBE]

Now how about some Goldberg?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

is that another way of saying, "sure, just doesn't associate us with you?"





Agmaster said:


> Goob; Masochist.
> .



!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2011)

2001 Jericho and 90s pill popper HBK better be legends in that game as well!


----------



## Vox (Oct 9, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> is that another way of saying, "sure, just doesn't associate it us with you?"



Pretty much. Can't say I really care, though. I exclusively use Jack Swagger or CAWs.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> 2001 Jericho and 90s pill popper HBK better be legends in that game as well!



especially if his entrance has that whole "simulating pole smoking" routine


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2011)

Vox said:


> Pretty much. Can't say I really care, though. I exclusively use Jack Swagger or CAWs.



We went down on rankings 

Link removed


----------



## Totitos (Oct 9, 2011)

> According to Superluchas, the new member of the spanish commentators of the WWE is a man called Jerry Soto, and he'll replace Hugo Savinovich in the spanish broadcasting team
> 
> Hugo worked as commentator for 14 years with Carlos Cabrera, and is expected to make public the reasons for leaving the company through his Facebook profile in a couple of days
> 
> The WWE was searching for a new member for the spanish broadcasting teeam, but so far it was unknown whether he would be replacing one of the current members of the team


Fuck this company.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2011)

Mason Ryan, Kelly Kelly and Eve will be on RAW tomorrow too. I guess Triple H just got his camera crew!


----------



## NarutoX2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raw should be interested to watch seeing who announces tomorrow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> Mason Ryan, Kelly Kelly and Eve will be on RAW tomorrow too. I guess Triple H just got his camera crew!



Lol, that's mean.  I will literally laugh my butt off for this coming Raw if Mason Ryan accidently comes out to the Batista theme.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

HHH should keep calling Mason Ryan "Dave" and ask him what he did to his hair.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 10, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I can actually see it happening. Storyline wise, CM Punk smugly making Triple H rehire Cabana makes sense.
> 
> If Chris Masters is also rehired, I'll poop my pants (in the best way possible).



Oh man Cabana and Masters rehired and appearing this monday, now that would be


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Fuck this company.



I always found Hugo alright back When I was watching Raw in Spanish back in the 90s, I remember when Hogan hit him with the chair at WM19 lol.

Cabrera is annoying as hell, the way he bitches and whines everytime a heel wins a match, the spanish version of Michael Cole.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

So hogan and sting is gonna be a fight?  I fail to see how this strategy is any different than any match hogan has had in the last 25 years.  Does this mean the only thing we wont see is bodyslams and the big legdrop cause most of hogans matches are him convulsing and throwing punches


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

It's Hogan's way of telling people that the match will suck without saying "This match will suck."

Meanwhile, Kurt Angle says his match with Bobby Roode is going to go 40 minutes and will be the match of the century.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So hogan and sting is gonna be a fight?  I fail to see how this strategy is any different than any match hogan has had in the last 25 years.  Does this mean the only thing we wont see is bodyslams and the big legdrop cause most of hogans matches are him convulsing and throwing punches



Yeeeahhhh. We'll prob see a run in from ric lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's Hogan's way of telling people that the match will suck without saying "This match will suck."
> 
> Meanwhile, Kurt Angle says his match with Bobby Roode is going to go 40 minutes and will be the match of the century.



And here I thought his 2012 gold medal match was gonna be the match of the century.  fuck you kurt for breaking my heart



President Goobang said:


> Yeeeahhhh. We'll prob see a run in from ric lol.



Maybe if his creditors chase him down to the ring


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YA-WDqn5sE[/YOUTUBE]
----------------


> ?Triple H vows to absolutely not step down from running Monday Night RAW. Furthermore, Triple H vows that John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and the Big Show will headline Monday night?s event. However, 55 of the WWE Superstars who walked out last week have vowed not to return until Triple H is removed from power.?



WWE has been teasing a brawl at the rally between the Superstars who walked out and the 5 Superstars named above



> WWE?s website featured a storyline interview with Santino Marella this weekend after making his return on last Monday?s RAW Supershow. Santino talked about going after the Intercontinental Title again:



NO!


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey question, does Dixie Carter actually own TNA or was that just story wise?


----------



## Vice (Oct 10, 2011)

I miss the Attitude Era!


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Darc said:


> Hey question, does Dixie Carter actually own TNA or was that just story wise?



She's the president of TNA, Jeff Jarrett is the founder. I would assume Jeff is in a higher position.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Dixie and her family owns a controlling share of TNA. Jeff Jarrett still owns 20% of TNA.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

All heel champs, I'm in love 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzWJvXnwV58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

punk


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopefully there would be more footage of him at the show on RAW, 

Doooo etttt!
Stream


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> All heel champs, I'm in love
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzWJvXnwV58[/YOUTUBE]



The guy in the cardigan HAS A VAGINA


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Vice said:


> I miss the Attitude Era!



Why? It's overrated


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, I never noticed it until now, but Beer Money's theme has the line "when the shit's going down" and it's not censored.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know, I never noticed it until now, but Beer Money's theme has the line "when the shit's going down" and it's not censored.



You can say shit on cable tv its ok


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Meanwhile...in Oklahoma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

I know, but usually they censor it anyway.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why? It's overrated



YEAH! Ruthless Aggression was where it's at!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh. I can't bare to go back and watch 2002-2006 WWE.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Attitude era wasn't overrated at all, it was fantastic. Now a lot of fans inability to acknowledge another era(s) were just as good as it is the main problem, I thought the Ruthless Aggression era was just as awesome. Big Show slammin Angle on his head off a stage backstage was awesome.



Masterpiece said:


> She's the president of TNA, Jeff Jarrett is the founder. I would assume Jeff is in a higher position.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dixie and her family owns a controlling share of TNA. Jeff Jarrett still owns 20% of TNA.



Thanks bros //repped


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

This post from another forum sums up my opinion on the Attitude era perfectly.



> Interesting that you should put those two sentences side by side, as I think you have unintentionally summed up the feelings of most of the WV community towards the Attitude Era, the opposite of what you appear to have intended. I really think you'd have a difficult job finding anyone on Wrestleview who wasn't a fan of the AE. I mean, how could you dislike it? I adored it. I grew up with Austin, Rock, Mankind and the like and have nothing but good memories of those days. And, to be fair, I think the vast majority, if not all of the folks around here would agree that when viewed in a microcosm, the Attitude Era was great for pro wrestling and highly entertaining for the most part (save for some of the midcard stuff). I have rarely heard a bad word said about the goings-on of that time period 'round these here parts.
> 
> I think the reason the Attitude Era often gets a bad rap around here is that it created this sense among a lot of wrestling fans that wrestling HAS to be done a certain way. If there's not an abundance of swear words, gore and gratuitous nudity, then it's not wrestling. Twelve years on and these people, most of whom are now in their thirties, continue to spend every Monday night putting themselves through the horrific ordeal that is watching RAW, while they happily tweet away about what rubbish the show is. They go on their forums and radio shows and preach about how PG is killing the business and Cena will lead to the collapse of professional wrestling. It never occurs to them to stop watching the show. That would be too easy. They are much happier giving us all their misinformed, silly opinion about how the world would be saved if only Austin would come back and resume the Attitude Era.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

okay people, i wont be sleeping for 24 hours straight for this.. gimme yo' streams nowh  

also when does it start from now.. 1 hour? 2 hours?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay people, i wont be sleeping for 24 hours straight for this.. gimme yo' streams nowh
> 
> also when does it start from now.. 1 hour? 2 hours?





In 1 hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ repped


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know, I never noticed it until now, but Beer Money's theme has the line "when the shit's going down" and it's not censored.



[YOUTUBE]Nw9QVMwyl_4[/YOUTUBE] 

between E and A this is the best tag team around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

where the hell is my raw? why do i see vintage collection?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

starts in 56 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

damn, am already tired as hell


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

Chris Masters and Colt Cabana getting re-signed tonight.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Chris Masters and Colt Cabana getting re-signed tonight.



how do you know


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha wishful thinking, man. Just playing fantasy booker. I'll cry tears of joy if either guy gets brought back, though.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Jericho RVD and Beer Money signed by E, after the latter wins the tna title and the tna tag titles, brings them both to E


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't wait for the new RAW Intro.  It's a highlight reel of HHH.  Then Raw opens with HHH in the ring for a 20 minute jibber jabber.   Then Cena comes in and gets pedigreed.  Adult males cheer.  Bask in the glory for 15 minutes.  First hour is over.

2nd hour starts with a sitdown with HHH and a new segment called.  Time to play the game where Hunter sits down and interviews himself.

Punk interrupts and drops a ice cream bomb and he gets pedigreed twice.  HHH goes to all four corners of the ring and poses.  Then stands in the middle of the ring poses.  Then the top of the ramp and poses.  Raw ends and the company is no longer called W W E.  New company is called H H H


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Zack ryder needs to come out and hit HHH with a chair and then pedigree him onto the chair.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I can't wait for the new RAW Intro.  It's a highlight reel of HHH.  Then Raw opens with HHH in the ring for a 20 minute jibber jabber.   Then Cena comes in and gets pedigreed.  Adult males cheer.  Bask in the glory for 15 minutes.  First hour is over.
> 
> 2nd hour starts with a sitdown with HHH and a new segment called.  Time to play the game where Hunter sits down and interviews himself.
> 
> Punk interrupts and drops a ice cream bomb and he gets pedigreed twice.  HHH goes to all four corners of the ring and poses.  Then stands in the middle of the ring poses.  Then the top of the ramp and poses.  Raw ends and the company is no longer called W W E.  New company is called H H H



surprisingly plausible


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

raw is trips, i can't wait


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to HUNTER HEMSLEYMANIA XXVIII


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, this is a brand new first time seen promo video.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

I got excited, but just a game, we knew...


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

In phantom menace when a vote of no confidence is issued a new supreme chancellor must be elected. I vote for Zack Ryder


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

The cameraman came back


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Least the cameramen showed up to work!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome everyone to some dumb city, welcome everyone to some gay arena, welcome everyone to monday night triple H


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I can't wait for the new RAW Intro.  It's a highlight reel of HHH.  Then Raw opens with HHH in the ring for a 20 minute jibber jabber.   Then Cena comes in and gets pedigreed.  Adult males cheer.  Bask in the glory for 15 minutes.  First hour is over.
> 
> 2nd hour starts with a sitdown with HHH and a new segment called.  Time to play the game where Hunter sits down and interviews himself.
> 
> Punk interrupts and drops a ice cream bomb and he gets pedigreed twice.  HHH goes to all four corners of the ring and poses.  Then stands in the middle of the ring poses.  Then the top of the ramp and poses.  Raw ends and the company is no longer called W W E.  New company is called H H H



It begins


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Triple H just wasted all that water.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Awkward beginning.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk it Trips, milk it good


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't believe that many people showed up to watch nothing


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Predicting:
At the end of the Show the Audience walks out


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, for 6 minutes its been all HHH, how long can you milk it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week wasn't burying.... THIS! This is burying.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

HHH putting the blame on all those dastardly wrestlers that don't realize how cool he is.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

already burying 95% of the televised employees epic shit right here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Last week wasn't burying.... THIS! This is burying.



Lol, the truth.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes Triple H, get the fans on your side.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrestle a broom stick.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Broomstick > WWE


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Last week wasn't burying.... THIS! This is burying.


And now it gets worse?

Lol at HHH fans acting like they arent Cena fans.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

This shit is funny as hell, omg, I finally get the burial shit


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Broomstick.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

here comes the first pedigree of the night


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Broomstick is new IC champion.  you heard it here first.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 10, 2011)

Only triple H can try to bury an entire roster.

Please...retire from wrestling all ready..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

He didn't just bury the entire roster, he took the moon and dropped it on them. Holy shit, what a burial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, holy shit that was funny as hell.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

broomstick vs HHH match of the year, Cena can't have that


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Boooo

Where's the broom stick!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Darc said:


> broomstick vs HHH match of the year, Cena can't have that



5 Star Match right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Cena getting actual face pops because he didn't walk out and because he realized how cool HHH is.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

The broomstick is a better worker than most of the roster.

HHH knows this.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Cena trying to bury H what madness is this


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

ERIC BISHOH REFERENCE?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

I cannot wait for the BROOMSTICK DVD.  Special Edition.

And so far my prediction is coming to fruition.

HHH milks it for 13 minutes so far.  and now cena


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

"I love you, pops boss."


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Cena vs. HHH for the main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

This angle is brilliant. It makes everyone that stays awesome, because they're not pussies, as dictated by HHH. 

MASON RYAN PUSH HERE WE COME


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Like H's workout buddy would walk out.  Hey there fella

sheamus just buried himself WTF


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Well apparently its fucking OPEN MIC night.  Why don't you all just tell us how you feel for one fucking hour.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This angle is brilliant. It makes everyone that stays awesome, because they're not pussies, as dictated by HHH.
> BATISTA PUSH HERE WE COME



Word.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Sheamus coming out to tell HHH how cool he is. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sheamus burying himself, he knows who the boss is. 

Mr. PipeBomb gonna finish the job


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh shit Punks turn.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

It's CM PUNK! :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

So a RAW without mid-carders? 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

sigh, i expect punk to put him over.

Wait...is Mason coming out last?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Punk to tell HHH how awesome he is?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Another cocktease by Hunter. The broomstick needs a push, God Damnit!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol at the Nash comment.  Geez, they are taking their pot shots at the wrestlers outside.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

CM Punk is a wrestling hipster.

"I walked out before walking out was cool."


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Mason won't be part of this...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Why does Orton come out last?


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

The Viper is on deck


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Broomstick vs these guys in a handicap match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

4 way 75 minute match its the shit of legends


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

This is great.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

PUNK AS COMMENTATOR OH YES!?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Punk on Commentary.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

This reminds me of grade 9 drama class.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok this is funny, but ...where is everyone?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

"Can I wear your blazer?"


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

This is some good shit, i like where this is going


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody have a better stream please?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Already best raw of 2011


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

This RAW mad lulzy


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

whsports.net


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA CM Punk behind the mic and bell keeper


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

indeed this is some lulz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this match going to be two hours long?

HOW DID CM PUNK KNOW IT WAS TIME FOR COMMERCIAL!?!?!?


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahaha, Punk is great. This is turning out to be interesting even with Cena.


"DON'T SCREW IT UP!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> whsports.net



Thanks Fella.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

The Broom Stick in the main event????


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is this match going to be two hours long?
> 
> HOW DID CM PUNK KNOW IT WAS TIME FOR COMMERCIAL!?!?!?



Because he's cm punk, he's got ice cream bars and t-shirts to sell


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

The face Punk did when HHH gave  the commentary all for him, reminds me when I got my SNES xD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Broomstick vs Randy Orton is the main event, I guess.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is this match going to be two hours long?
> 
> HOW DID CM PUNK KNOW IT WAS TIME FOR COMMERCIAL!?!?!?


 
Triple H clealy signal him


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Big Show.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Orton gonna make Ryan look passable?  Or call him stupid after a botch.  Interested.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Big show and Orton vs Broomstick, number one contender's triple threat


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

What the shit?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

VINCE no chance bitches


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

but... but... but... hes fired


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly n Eve will show up after Vince, we need that bathroom break.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

I was so into this shit, I FORGOT ABOUT VINCE!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Vince McMahon?????


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

OHHHHHHH SHIT JUST HIT THE FUCKING FAN!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

And the greatest RAW has ended.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> but... but... but... hes fired



B-B-B-But this is Bizarro World!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Mmm...he should have come back this soon.  Lol YOU GOT FIRED!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

I am beginning to think there was never really a script for tonight 

this triple h dick sucking is getting a little ridiculous


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Triple H....YOU'RE FIRED!!

Maybe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit...a Rob Naylor reference. CM Punk is shooting!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

This sucks. 

No Broom Stick.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

in other words, you're fired.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh Snap! What a twist!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Mankind will run monday night raw


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Lauranitis.Calling it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

"I love you son"


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

MICK FOLEY INCOMING


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Mick Foley!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Johnny Ace!


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 10, 2011)

Throat Cancer.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

I want more of a punishment.  I expect this to still focus heavily on HHH.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh wow, fuck this guy


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's JOHNNY


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Come on john, where's your nwo entrance theme?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Lauranitis.Calling it.


Get out


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

And now we are back to our boring RAW programming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope this means he's bringing in Road Warrior Animal and Shane Douglas.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Obvious choice was obvious.

And holy shit that heat.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 10, 2011)

So, am I the only one that thinks this no confidence thing is stupid?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

From the best Raw ever, to the worst.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQAcGlwdSjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Get out



Fine!

But I'll be taking the Broomstick with me.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

maybe if we close our eyes he will go away


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Ace Crushers for all.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Come on john, where's your nwo entrance theme?



Or at least an entrance theme, time to get him one.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> So, am I the only one that thinks this no confidence thing is stupid?


 
Trust me, by the end of ALLLLLL of this. You would like it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

I would have LOL'd for reals if Vince says that the Broomstick is the new RAW GM


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Morrison going at Laura?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck these scrubs man! 

Bring the broom stick!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

John Morrison is no Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

John Morrison proving why he's a jobber.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Heath come in looking like a straight pedo


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Jomo gonna get owned by broomstick. 

Come on johnny rehire awesome truth and let air boom lose the belts to them tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit, that dress Vickie is wearing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Please keep Punk on Commentary.


Fuck you Jerry.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh God, that Cole heat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait...Michael Cole?

FUCK THIS SHOW


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

The only way tonight gets worse is if the blue meanie showed up


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 10, 2011)

Welp, that's that. Just when things are looking up the WWE is struck with throat cancer.

Yep, this is going to be a grreeeeat night.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Morrsion vs the Legion of Doom


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

This Raw is all promos.


Boring where did my wrestling go?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Jomo vs Christian w/ Posse?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Greatest Stable EVER!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

JoMo should job just for wearing that shitty shirt.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Cody deserves a better entourage.  How could they come out to Christian's music?  He's the one with a title


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Jomosapiens shirt. 

Morrison getting buried right on cue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

And JoMo's burial just continues.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

THE NEW FOUR HORSEMEN!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

BOOOORING!!!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

It's like I'm really watching backyard wrestling!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Jomo successfully fulfilling his Raw Role.

Datjomosapien


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

They really don't want Morrison to re sign


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

JR it proves how awesome they are.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

haha eat shit Jomo


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Id pay to see the whole roster do their finishers all on MOrrison


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit the Jomosapien shirt is real!, and he got buried wearing that shit xD


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

Mark Henry.


Always ready!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> haha eat shit Jomo





Shadow said:


> Id pay to see the whole roster do their finishers all on MOrrison





Inugami said:


> Holy shit the Jomosapien shirt is real!, and he got buried wearing that shit xD



plenty of truth here. 

its wig splitting time.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Jomo is lucky zack's dad made that shirt look cool


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn 412 lbs.  I guess they are doing Real weights now.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

Somewhere, Legend is rolling around in pain.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Let's just admit it, we're going to be hearing this on Impact in several weeks:

"What's Nitro Morrison doing in the Impact Zone?!"


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

This movie concept sounds fucking awesome!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Let's just admit it, we're going to be hearing this on Impact in several weeks:
> 
> "What's Nitro Morrison doing in the Impact Zone?!"



Nitrosapien?


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

How was RAW better with HHH burying everyone? This got generic as fuck super fast.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

why the fuck does the world hate jomo?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont hate him I just wish he would drop the hipster shit and act like a ninja or something


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck this shit, Randy Orton better not win the WHC or else I'll stop watching Smackdown.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> why the fuck does the world hate jomo?


 
He think he's hot shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> why the fuck does the world hate jomo?




When you disrespect this goddess, you're hated for LIFE.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

You'd rather he think of himself as a highly skilled and proven to be charismatic at times (yes at times) jobber who bends and flips and bounces to eat a pin?  Why?

Ok, hatin' on legends is part of time passing.  It wasn't even hating, it was wanting to showcase himself and ziggler on the big stage.  Why are these bad qualities?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> why the fuck does the world hate jomo?



I don't hate him. hes just golden comedy I hope he resign.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

I love JR but he gets his days mixed up too much lol, Orton beat down Henry with a chair Sunday at the PPV, not on the Super Show.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

I am thinking orton gets dq'd thanks to big slow


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Rhodes vs Orton fued incoming, I like this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

FUCK YES ORTON VS RHODES


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs THIS I LIKE.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Cody making my manlihood melt


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Henry going for the Pin.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You'd rather he think of himself as a highly skilled and proven to be charismatic at times (yes at times) jobber who bends and flips and bounces to eat a pin?  Why?
> 
> Ok, hatin' on legends is part of time passing.  It wasn't even hating, it was wanting to showcase himself and ziggler on the big stage.  Why are these bad qualities?



The problem is really Melina. 

Melina thought Trish stole her spot for WM28. Melina bitched to JoMo. JoMo showed no respect backstage and in the ring to Trish. Management loves Trish. Management choses to job him out ever since Mania.

That's that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, they just made Mark look stupid.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Paperbag on Orton.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

I think they really punished Randy :33


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok that was weird.

But in a good way.:33


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Hall of Pain and Hall of Shame visit in the same night?,  not a good RAW for Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol at the puns said by Cody, even though they were bad.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay Cody.  Man, they love keeping Orton strong though.  Strange end to promo.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

GO CODY!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 10, 2011)

lol, Orton has been bagged.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2011)

Get that shit off of Randy's head.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

That PS3 commercial.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

haha Boreton

I love Cody


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

This fucking shit...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Pissbreak.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

>Kelly match

How I love you mute button.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Wish I was the ref.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

god I hate kelly if she was a mute she wouldn't be half bad


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelly          .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Orton vs. Rhodes will be epic  

so whats triple h gonna do now, he has no one to feud with


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

You kidding?  Trips is going straight after Ace.  He's gonna take punk's place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

What in the hell did I just watch in this Divas match?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Johnny ace is on well I guess I can take another piss break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

ace is not a wrestler


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

cena vs. rio

tha hell


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> ace is not a wrestler



He had 2 5 Star Matches in Japan:


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow @ firing JR, what the fuck :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

good.. now bring back Booka!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting that heat.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Bah GAWD, and not a single fuck was given this day


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh...fuck, now it's just Cole and King. . . .


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

WHat did I just watch?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

JR oh noes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

cole reaction :rofl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

why can't they ever fire cole

also  at JR always getting embarrassed on national TV in oklahoma


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

So we're stuck with Cole and Lawler....Foley?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

>ACE as new COO
>ADR vs Cena at Vengeance
>JR fired again, King still commentating 

This Raw, I don't like it sir.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

John Laurinaitis just become my new favorite RAW character this year.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting rid of the only good announcer they have for Raw....

Why do I keep watching again?


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

They prolly didn't even tell JR before hand this was gonna happen, they treat him like crap and its stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So we're stuck with Cole and Lawler....Foley?



i say get rid of Lawler, and bring in both foley and booker t.. 

also, am i the only one unhappy with cena vs. rio?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


> ACE as new COO


Ace is awesome 



Totitos said:


> >ADR vs Cena at Vengeance


Errr, it's Cena's rematch...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> i say get rid of Lawler, and bring in both foley and booker t..
> 
> also, am i the only one unhappy with cena vs. rio?






Not into it either but meh.
Complaining won't change it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

so whats there for punk?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Fail Announcer announced Batista's name wrong.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

This shameless attempt to get Ryan over by using Ryder is laughable.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

oh God @ Air Booms music


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> so whats there for punk?



Back to the mid-card


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

story-wise; ace is already doing a worse job than trips..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Lauren is COO? I thought he was just the interim GM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Back to the mid-card





dat jobber music


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

datvickie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

i cringe every time mason ryan takes a step


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Darc said:


> oh God @ Air Booms music


 
Better than that shitty mash-up


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryan is awful


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryan is still sloppy with that finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Well that was an awesome counter by Swagger.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Ziggler is Mason Ryan's bitch.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2011)

I see no way in hell how Mason Ryan passed the wellness test. There must be some sort of mistake. 

And Air Boom's music is better than it was originally with the stupid mash-up. Now though I guess they're in that "interim" stage for their theme. HHH had a broken down "Higher Brain Power" before he used "My Time", happened with a few wrestlers. They'll probably have it hyped up or something. 

And they won the match hmm, Mason needs to get some more time wrestling. 

Wow is Bourne ok?.....the fuck?....WOW that wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if Laurenitis will start tweeting his superstars now.

Punk: I can't believe that douchebag yes-man is my boss.

Lauren: Hey Punk, I would appreciate it if you didn't refer to me as that. I wish you the best in your future tweets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Michael Cole Network


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

In all honesty, just have Mason Ryan tan a bit more, cut his hair short, and have him refered to as Dave.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I wonder if Laurenitis will start tweeting his superstars now.
> 
> Punk: I can't believe that douchebag yes-man is my boss.
> 
> Lauren: My name is John Laurinaitis intering Raw General Manager and executive Vice President of Talent Relations, Cm Punk, I would appreciate it if you didn't refer to me as that. I wish you the best in your future tweets.



fixed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Mason Ryan > Bastista


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was an awesome counter by Swagger.
> 
> 
> Kyuubi Naruto said:
> ...


 
Bourne selling is always perfection, but I really hope he's okay.



Darc said:


> Ryan is awful
> 
> 
> Agmaster said:
> ...


 
Give him some time, maybe a year?


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

Another Cena movie.... dear God


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Darc said:


> Another Cena movie.... dear God



But it has Amy Smart.

Ricardo.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

Cena vs Del Rio................


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, well as long as the WWE has a studio to work with, this stuff is going to be churned out constantly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

on second though, maybe we'll have punk/trips vs. miz/truth


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Give him some time, maybe a year?


Then push him in a year.  There are so many much more interesting and safe/entertaining workers with things going on right now to get exposure.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 10, 2011)

Is Cena really gonna face Del Rio again? 

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

We gonna be 13 time world champ


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty sure Cena will be out of the title picture after Vengeance.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

A movie featuring Cena?

Where the hell does this man find the time....?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2011)

Let the Mason Ryan push start and make him tag with Alex Riley and get that pornstar girl Riley Mason as their valet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Let the Mason Ryan push start and make him tag with Alex Riley and get that porn start girl *Riley Mason* as their valet.



Noted.

OMG Cole on commentary alone.The thought.:/


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't Punk beat ADR clean three weeks ago? why is Cena getting the shot?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Let the Mason Ryan push start and make him tag with Alex Riley and get that pornstar girl Riley Mason as their valet.


I'd rather they have a feud so all their talent can be focused in a single area.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Didn't Punk beat ADR clean three weeks ago? why is Cena getting the shot?



Rematch Clause I believe.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

What the fuck now?


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome Truth.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome Truth....


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

HOLD ON PLA-wait what


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

shit just got real


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

Well this is interesting.  Lol at the enterance music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

awesome truth are back


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Lauranitis just got Tag Team Teddy Syndrome


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

We suck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

inb4 trips comes out and assaults them


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

i wonder how much punk HATES those two having the roles they have.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

Johnny is just another Teddy Long clone


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


> HOLD ON PLA-wait what




While John was at Smackdown Tuesday, he got a few pointers, I see.

Awesome Truth is back. Good timing, too. That crowd was asleep.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Teddy Long doesn't have a Twitter account.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, wait, hold on. Isn't Miz/Truth part of the problem with this walkout thing?!?

And the ref apparently sees no issue with this!!!! WHAT THE HELL???


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Wait, wait, hold on. Isn't Miz/Truth part of the problem with this walkout thing?!?



That set.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope we don't see the birth of Super Punk.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Cabana comes out and the entiere IWC marks


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

FFS, HHH gotta get dat rub.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Super H 

Or should I say 15 H


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> inb4 trips comes out and assaults them





**


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

My stream died during mid-match, where did ADR go?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Punk/Trips vs Awesome Truth at Vengeance.


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

HHH n Punk teaming for the next PPV, works for me.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

LMAO @Otunga sipping that coffee ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


> My stream died during mid-match, where did ADR go?



To taco bell to get the new chalupa


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> I hope we don't see the birth of Super Punk.



WWE Fans eventually: "CM Sucks! We're tired of him in the ME picture. He was shoved down our throats!! "

EDIT*
lol at Vengeance match. 
Ted: "Now, playa. When you're in charge, always remember: The fans _love_ tag team matches"


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2011)

Triple H should have brought the Broom Stick with him.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> WWE Fans eventually: "CM Sucks! We're tired of him in the ME picture. He was shoved down our throats!! "
> 
> EDIT*
> Ted: "Now, playa. When you're in charge, always remember: The fans _love_ tag team matches"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Rematch Clause I believe.


Triple threat was his rematch.  Sigh, whatever.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Cabana comes out and the entiere IWC marks



Yeah, this show sucked hard.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> WWE Fans eventually: "CM Sucks! We're tired of him in the ME picture. He was shoved down our throats!! "
> 
> EDIT*
> lol at Vengeance match.
> Ted: "Now, playa. When you're in charge, always remember: The fans _love_ tag team matches"



So THATS who Laura was calling in his office.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Punk/Trips vs Awesome Truth at Vengeance.



called it, only natural booking left..

so far the card looks good IMO:-

Orton vs. Cody; IC Championship
Cena vs. Rio; WWE Championship (only good if its the last one)
Show vs. Henry; World Heavyweight Championship
Punk/Trips vs. Awesome Truth



Shirker said:


> WWE Fans eventually: "CM Sucks! We're tired of him in the ME picture. He was shoved down our throats!! "



you're set 

on-topic: you know thats gonna happen, it happened with orton and chrisitan didn't it?


----------



## Darc (Oct 10, 2011)

HHH: Punk is big now? I want in on this. 



Totitos said:


>



 Godlike


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


>



:rofl --> *Tries to rep* --> "Spread some first, bitch. lolumad?" --> Me:


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> called it, only natural booking left..
> 
> so far the card looks good IMO:-
> 
> ...



Air Boom vs Ziggler and Swagger?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Then push him in a year.  There are so many much more interesting and safe/entertaining workers with things going on right now to get exposure.



I guess you're right..


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2011)

Totitos said:


>



Welcome playa, to Friday Night Tag Team Fights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

why JoMo jobbed tonight


*Spoiler*: __ 




John Morrison: "Wonder if HHH & his stooges will try to censor our signs at the #Rally like they censor signs at RAW/Smackdown TV tapings… HHH's stooges are anyone who didn't walk out last week on RAW- I hope Cena/Punk/Sheamus/Orton man up and join our rally on Monday"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Again...for having balls?  Shrug, better than why he jobbed before.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2011)

JoMo's gonna eat their lunches some day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

now that i think about it, i kinda want one of those Jobbersapian shirts


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2011)

This being the same guy that didn't even say shit when his girlfriend at the time was playing hide the rainbow roll with Batista

Even if it was staged


----------



## Shozan (Oct 10, 2011)

and once again, John Cena gets a title shot just because!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 10, 2011)

rematch clause.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

Let it go, man. Cena gets a title shot. It's bad whether or not it was justified. Sometimes you just gotta let stuff fly, otherwise you'll get a headache.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't see much point in Cena winning it back or having this match be a standard singles. Maybe make it 2 on 1 handicap with Ricardo joing ADR. At least this way, they might be inclined to let ADR win "cleanly" or without DQ or Count Out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 11, 2011)

Rock will probably show up hyping up his rivalry with Cena and their team-up at Survivor Series so it happens just in time. Rock shows up, Cena gets distracted, Del Rio then wins and keeps the belt. Next night Rock and Cena further their feud and at the same time try to co-exist with each other before Survivor Series. 

I don't see any way Orton is going to go for the IC belt. A guy of his stature they're going to always have him in the main belt scene. His feud with Rhodes is really going to flesh out Cody's character. He's going to become a far better wrestler, personality and just overall greater because of it. It's also there to keep Randy out of the main scene for a bit until whenever they give him the belt back. I remember reading something about Orton, Henry and Sheamus being the 3 points of Smackdown going into next year so I think it'll stick to. I don't think Orton will get the belt back for a good while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

i honestly see henry being champion walking into wrestlemania.. they've hyped him too much.. maybe danielson will defeat him then..


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 11, 2011)

Triple H my ass. Cena's best boss ever was Wade Barrett, by far 

So much for Triple H's line "No one man is larger than the company." Except when it comes to him, because he can fill the whole show wrestling a broomstick!

Really having trouble buying him as the face here. Then again, look at who I'm talking about.



Khris said:


> i honestly see henry being champion walking into wrestlemania.. they've hyped him too much.. maybe danielson will defeat him then..



Sheamus will probably take the title off Henry by the end of the year, and I'm honestly doubting Bryan actually cashing in at WrestleMania seeing as he's not even making it on TV at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Sheamus will probably take the title off Henry by the end of the year, and I'm honestly doubting Bryan actually cashing in at WrestleMania seeing as he's not even making it on TV at this point.



its all part of his "non-credible" gimmick.. and what better to win his title against a big monster heel.. makes sense.. Sheamus' situation is weird, cuz he got liked really fast.. and i mean really fast, almost Cena level..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)

Henery still needs to fued with Kane when he comes back though


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 11, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Sheamus will probably take the title off Henry by the end of the year, and I'm honestly doubting Bryan actually cashing in at WrestleMania seeing as he's not even making it on TV at this point.



His cash-in will be during his dark match time, duh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Henery still needs to fued with Kane when he comes back though



one grudge match on smackdown will do.. either that or have them duke it out at TLC.. cuz its usually considered filler for RR..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 11, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry is going to be like Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna from WrestleMania X, which is totally a good thing.


----------



## Vox (Oct 11, 2011)

Mark Henry will induct that jobber into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 11, 2011)

They have from now to April to build Bryan up into a credible challenger. Starting all the way back from October would be very difficult.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it only me or do you guys also think that Raw is becoming rather dull these days with all this COO stuff?
Jim Ross gets fired I don't even understand.

Oh god.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

This was probably one of the best raw's in a long time. Jr getting fired, the awesome truth getting rehired. Vince coming out and removing hunter from boss status.

Kelly kelly botches so many times in her match i thought i was watching sin cara. her screams are getting weird now, it's like she's getting nailed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Is it only me or do you guys also think that Raw is becoming rather dull these days with all this COO stuff?
> Jim Ross gets fired I don't even understand.
> 
> Oh god.



we must be watching different shows then 

they certainly kept things fresh even with those TNA-esque segments..



Vox said:


> Mark Henry will induct that jobber into the Hall of Pain.



that jobber will at least get a better reign than JR's favorite boi


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Kelly kelly botches so many times in her match i thought i was watching sin cara. her screams are getting weird now, it's like she's getting nailed.



She's behaving like a Psychotic Bitch lately.



> I'm honestly doubting Bryan actually cashing in at WrestleMania seeing as he's not even making it on TV at this point.



I'm probably the only seeing that Bryan will cost Taker his Streak.

Not beating him but:
Taker vs ??? for the Title.
Bryan cashes in turning it into Triple Threat.
??? pins Bryan.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Orton holding the belt for 3 weeks max would do the IC title good


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Santino holding the title would do the title good


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Santino holding the title would do the title good


. . . . *goes to find an adult*


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I think Orton holding the belt for 3 weeks max would do the IC title good



Then brian used MITB for the IC title and loses to orton.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like DX cameo this week on smackdown


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> She's behaving like a Psychotic Bitch lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd laugh so bad if this happened I'd prob die from it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 11, 2011)

Undertaker vs. Triple H II at WrestleMania 28. This time it's for the title. Match goes the exact same way as last year. Taker wins but is carted off in a stretcher.

Bryan cashes in the briefcase, pulls Taker off the stretcher, and pins him.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, what's nitro morrison doing here in the impact zone? 

Probably here to challenge Austin Aries for his X division title.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Why am I stuck being a jomo defender?  LOOK at that guy, he shouldn't need to be defended.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2011)

Ceria said:


> it's like she's getting nailed.



So pretty much nothing new here


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2011)

How many superstars has she played Hide the Rainbow Roll with again


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

Me last night:


Darc said:


> They prolly didn't even tell JR before hand this was gonna happen, they treat him like crap and its stupid.




I called it, that's fucked up:


> Jim Ross being called in to the ring and told he was "fired" and then tipped his hat and walked out was an unplanned segment for Ross according to F4Wonline.
> 
> They are reporting that the segment of John Laurinaitis "firing" Ross wasn't in the script. It has been said that JR's wife was sitting in the front row and could be seen getting very excited when her husband was getting in the ring and then had no idea that being "fired" was taking place on that night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2011)

>Fire Laurinaitis 
>Have SCSA as the new general manager
>???
>ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2011)

nah the next GM is going to be Foley in his 500th time as someone with Authority.  I want Regal GM again continuing where he left off a few years ago when he was GM and King of the ring at same time. 

But i know that is just a pipe dream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

i want regal too.. let foley be a commentator, just don't shout in his ears 

but its obvious its gonna be either him or austin..


----------



## Totitos (Oct 11, 2011)

Evan is made of yards of steel bitches.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Evan is made of yards of steel bitches.



that cat didn't even react, just rolled over. 

Im glad they fired JR, flush the king and flush cole and have edge do the commentating, and every week or couple of weeks have a hall of famer do the commentating with edge and maybe one of the lesser commentators from smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> I called it



JR is too good for the f--king people that put him into these positions. And I don't know wether I find it admirable or sad that he just tipped his hat and walked out in a "business as usual" kinda way. I swear, Vince legitimately needs his ass kicked by someone at least once. No, it probably won't do any good, but the guy doesn't seem like he gets punished enough for his shenanigans.



Ceria said:


> that cat didn't even react, just rolled over.
> 
> Im glad they fired JR, flush the king and flush cole and have edge do the commentating, and every week or couple of weeks have a hall of famer do the commentating with edge and maybe one of the lesser commentators from smackdown.



You are the Stephen Colbert of this thread....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So in the first two months of HHH as COO on the  job.  He's been involved on EVERY MAIN EVENT PPV.  L O L


This says so freaking much.   Repped.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> You are the Stephen Colbert of this thread....



Not sure what to make of this comment  

i wouldn't mind it if vince or shane was ringside doing commentary instead of whatever the fuck he does back stage, getting blown by divas or whatever.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2011)

Vince actually was a commentator for years, was pretty good at it too.

I'm not sure I want to listen to commentary with out JR....not that Cole let him say much anyways...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 11, 2011)

So J.R was legitimately fired on Raw without knowing about it beforehand?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Cole has X-Pac heat. He buries talent and never says a damn thing worth listening to. Get that bitch off my tv screen.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Im glad they fired JR, flush the king and flush cole and have edge do the commentating,


JR can go, but something eeds to happen to cole.  Edge may be cool, but I want to see Matthews come up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> JR can go, but something eeds to happen to cole.  Edge may be cool, but I want to see Matthews come up.



I have no problem with matthews, cole's got to go. i'm tired of his antics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Michael Cole has X-Pac heat. He buries talent and never says a damn thing worth listening to. Get that bitch off my tv screen.



its his gimmick bro, he's supposed to be a heel play-by-play.. and JR treated like dirt is old news, whats funny is that he keeps getting back..


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2011)

Joey Styles isn't doing much...


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> its his gimmick bro, he's supposed to be a heel play-by-play.. and JR treated like dirt is old news, whats funny is that he keeps getting back..



Plenty of others have been great heel commentators with out being anywhere near as bad as cole.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 11, 2011)

Anything other than 99 as overall is unacceptable.  

Also, Heyman as a manager would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

those overall ratings were funny as shit 

i think i've seen orton with 95 overall rating once


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Plenty of others have been great heel commentators with out being anywhere near as bad as cole.



maybe he's not as good as others.. but he's okay for now..


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't they have that thing you can buy to change the overall ratings?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 11, 2011)

Being a good heel commentator is about defending the heel's no matter what, not attacking and burying the babyfaces with every sentence.

Michael Cole sucks. Hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Don't they have that thing you can *buy *to change the overall ratings?



WHUT? 

glad i am over this franchise..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> its his gimmick bro, he's supposed to be a heel play-by-play.. and JR treated like dirt is old news, whats funny is that he keeps getting back..



His gimmick is to be shitty and make me not want to watch? 

Bobby Heenan was a great heel commentator. Jesse Ventura. Pre-Attitude Era Jerry Lawler. Those guys were anatagonizing while still entertaining. They also knew how to put over talent.

Michael Cole doesn't add anything to the broadcast and actively hurts the product. All he does is Mark Madden/Larry Zybsyco self-promoting. He buries people as hard as HHH, only HHH is actually a decent wrestler while Cole sucks at announcing too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

his interactions with bookah! are entertaining


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

Meh, I like Cole, but to be fair, Bookah can make anyone entertaining.


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

Cole is awesome, better with Bookah obv, stop this hate


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2011)

Cole sucks more cock than Melina at a cock sucking festival.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Meh, I like Cole, but to be fair, Bookah can make anyone entertaining.



Touche' 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cole sucks more cock than Melina at a cock sucking festival.



know we all know that thats not true


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Cole really is a piece of shit no doubt about it.  I hope someone spills his diet soda.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> Me last night:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it, that's fucked up:



Someone on PWR show said that Vince had absolutely no respect IRL for Ross. I thought it was an overstatement, but I think that report, and just the feel of last night shows it.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Im hoping that ross laughs it off one day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

just gonna post this right here.. 



> Wrestler turned mixed martial artist Brock Lesnar says in an interview with ESPN.com that he expects to wrestle one more match for WWE.
> 
> "I think I will. I think under the right circumstances I will," he responds to Jon Robinson's query regarding one final WWE match. "I think if Vince McMahon and I were able to sit down at the same dinner table and break some bread that we could come up with some kind of game plan. At the end of the day, I'm an ultimate fighter. That's who I am and that's who I'll always be. I was an entertainer but at the end of the day, I'm still as real as it gets. I think a lot of things have to fall in the right places for something like that to happen."
> 
> ...


----------



## Heloves (Oct 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> just gonna post this right here..



 great stuff

I hope Brock does come back and wrestles .........and rips John Cena's arms


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

Didn't Lesnar and Taker have a Hell in the Cell match? He makes it sound like they never fought eachother.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, and Brock pretty much tore off Undertaker's arm and beat him to death with it in that HiaC match too.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2011)

If you read Lesnar's book he always had major heat backstage.  He hated the runthrough of the entire show.  How you're supposed to shake hands with everybody even though you didn't like them etc.

He was never "over" with people at backstage.  He had personal "feuds" with big show backstage and shit.

All in all the guy didn't care about the show.  He admits it too.  All he cared about was the paycheck.  He just wanted to beat people up and get paid doing it.  He had no interest in helping put people over or shit like that.   His last match he described as I couldn't even care less I was just happy it was all over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

i can already see brock crying before the match so they have to make him win.. or maybe just give him an MMA match with either show or henry.. or just maybe a street fight with Truth


----------



## Totitos (Oct 11, 2011)

> A former WWE wrestler was arrested in Florida yesterday after cops say he was injecting himself with stolen pain medicine while hiding inside the bathroom of a local Chili's restaurant. Tyson Tomko -- who wrestled in the WWE between 2002 and 2009 -- is accused of robbing a CVS Pharmacy on October 10th allegedly threatening to attack the pharmacist unless he forked over several bottles of Oxycodone.
> 
> The pharmacist claims he complied -- and Tomko escaped with 210 tablets of the powerful painkiller. According to the police report, obtained by TMZ, Tomko went to a nearby Chili's where he asked his waitress for a spoon. When the server brought him a teaspoon, he asked for a "deeper spoon" and when he got it, he took it to the men's room where he remained for 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> ...





> who wrestled in WWE between 2002 and 2009


lol

but shit sucks dude


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2011)

Steroids and Painkillers.  The downfall of every wrestler.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 11, 2011)

This is why weed should be legal and oxycodones should be outlawed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)

178 pills?

That's insane, hope he gets the help he needs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

always pains my heart to hear this kind of stuff.. there's just so many cons than pros in this business...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> His last match he described as I couldn't even care less I was just happy it was all over.


And this is the guy everyone wants back?  This is how WWE dies.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2011)

Eh, I've seen little to prove JR can be considered any where near as bad as Vince.

Even if it was true, the complaint I have is that hes a great commentator, nothing good will come from losing him and going to just lawler and cole.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Smackdowen
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orton wins the royale and challenges henry again.



You will be disappointed if you do it...


----------



## Shozan (Oct 11, 2011)

Henry should win clean but i been watching wrestling since i was 8 so i say they do some stupid shit finale and make a triple threat match at Vengeance for the WHC with Henry, Orton and Show.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> 178 pills?
> 
> That's insane, hope he gets the help he needs



I'd like to know how he's not dead from that. 

Lesner's had several bouts with diverticulitis i'd be surprised if he fought anyone ever again. My boss had that and nearly died from it.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Smackdowen
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Hopefully big show will relieve him of that, and put orton back to the mid card so he can fight cody.


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2011)

They should have Jesse Ventura & Vince Vince McMahon commentate


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2011)

lol why are their overalls so damn high? Punk a 95? rofl



Agmaster said:


> Smackdowen
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Smackdown needs to just end.

and holy fuck now Tomko has a drug problem? I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho, Christian and Edge all turn out to be drug addicts at this point.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

> Smackdown needs to just end.



Then say goodbye to the midcard pushes and TV time. Plus with their large roster it gives them the time to make things mean something. If you think the booking is bad now, imagine what would happen if they axed Smackdown


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Smackdowen
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



This makes no sense, what about him and Cody?

It should just be Show n Henry but I guess they feel that match might be too slow for the title so they might throw him in the mix I guess for the quickness factor.


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2011)

Man, watching some old-school Raws and Austin was just _on point_ in 96-97.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> They should have Jesse Ventura & Vince Vince McMahon commentate



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c4TSJkbmg4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK9Qd7XAcDw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Agmaster said:


> Smackdowen
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What really happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Randy Orton def. Mark Henry via DQ. Mark Henry retains his World Heavyweight Championship. Cody Rhodes interfered and beat up Orton. Big Show ran down for the save.

It's still Orton vs. Rhodes and Show vs. Henry.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2011)

@In Brightest Day!
My point exactly!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

you're just jelly you don't have styles' manly voice


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 12, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

Mark threw that guy into a black void of pain.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> and holy fuck now Tomko has a drug problem? I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho, Christian and Edge all turn out to be drug addicts at this point.



Shouldn't be that big of a surprise the dumbass tattooed his own name on his back.


----------



## urca (Oct 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


 wow,whast the meaning of this picture?XDD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Bound For Glory Card

Crimson vs. Matt Morgan vs. Samoa Joe

I Quit Match:
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels

Full Metal Mayhem:
RVD vs. Jerry Lynn

Falls Count Anywhere Match:
Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson

TNA Knockouts Title Match:
Winter (c) vs. Velvet Sky vs. Mickie James vs. Madison Rayne

TNA Tag Team Title Match:
Mexican America (c) vs. Ink Inc.

*TNA X-Division Title Match:
Austin Aries (c) vs. Brian Kendrick*

No DQ Match:
Sting vs. Hulk Hogan (If Sting Wins Dixie Carter Gets Control of TNA Back)

*TNA World Title Match:
Kurt Angle (c) vs. Bobby Roode*

only two matches i am looking forward to. i haven't watch impact in 4 months though.. hope i didn't miss anything out


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI5RjlfSXww[/YOUTUBE]

  :rofl 
This video made my day  :rofl :rofl


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> you're just jelly you don't have styles' manly voice


My voice was more manly than Joey Hack's when I was 10.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI5RjlfSXww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :rofl
> This video made my day  :rofl :rofl



Twin magic on the trampoline. Botch cara, it makes me laugh they keep this guy but fired chris masters and won't give more time to zack ryder?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> My voice was more manly than Joey Hack's when I was 10.



i bet you can't scream "CAT FIGHT' or "OH MY GOD" without sounding cool doing it


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> Bound For Glory Card
> 
> Crimson vs. Matt Morgan vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> ...



I guess this will be the last time we see daniels, it was time for him to go anyways. If by some fluke he wins then Styles will be on raw no doubt. He could make the IC title important again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

rumors that JBL might be the GM


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> rumors that JBL might be the GM



Foley did say he don't want to be on-screen


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2011)

JBL would be awesome, Foley should do commentary.

Bound for Glory should be excellent in some matches, I guess. Matt Morgan being thrown in with Joe and Crismon seems like more of a handicap match for Joe but cool. AJ deserves a lot better then that scrub he is facing, hope he gets back in the main event picture ASAP after he owns that scrub. Roode is gonna win the title, pretty obv. They should of thrown Gunner vs Storm in there but immortal n fortune prolly gonna have a run in during the main event. Knock outs will serve to give me a good erection. Bully n Anderson needs to be bloody, Ric Flair over the top bloody, it'll make up for the shit build up. RVD n Lynn? Really? Terrible at this point, why isn't Hardy in a match?! Dumb fucks. Neither of those tag teams I care for, should be Devon n Pope, welp, that's the real bathroom break now. Sting n Hogan will be a lulz fest, hoping for Flair to get involved, hyped(this better not be the main event over the title tho!).


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2011)

JBL would be great, he always put over the faces without losing a ounce of heat instead of bury them like Cole.

This is what WWE needs in this moment, also Jericho.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> i bet you can't scream "CAT FIGHT' or "OH MY GOD" without sounding cool doing it


I didn't know sounding like a whiny nerd was "cool". 




Inugami said:


> JBL would be great, he always put over the faces without losing a ounce of heat instead of bury them like Cole.
> 
> This is what WWE needs in this moment, also Jericho.


Jericho's pretty much done and would add nothing else to the WWE other than being another monotone idiot to the ranks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I didn't know sounding like a whiny nerd was "cool".



apparently it was in the 90s


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Jericho's pretty much done and would add nothing else to the WWE other than being another monotone idiot to the ranks.



Of course he wouldn't do much for the future of the WWE but you shouldn't worry with that, they are focusing on give a push to young talent like HHH.

So Jericho can put over young faces, this is the guy that made rookies look like gold jobbing to them and still get great crowd reaction.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

I really think the problem is that they hitched their train to Cena & Orton so much that they can't see anything else getting over. When it does get over they need to put Cena & Orton back on top. This is despite things getting over because they aren't Cena or Orton.
In 2007, it was MVP after his feud with Matt Hardy.
In 2009, it was Mark Henry as the badass Monster face who was simply going to outmuscle the dull Randy Orton.
In 2010, it was the Nexus destroying the WWE as we knew it.
In 2011, it was Punk saying all the things that many older fans were thinking.

Everytime, the WWE finds a way to completely bury and rob any heat of the thing that got over.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

Darc said:


> JBL would be awesome, Foley should do commentary.
> 
> Bound for Glory should be excellent in some matches, I guess. Matt Morgan being thrown in with Joe and Crismon seems like more of a handicap match for Joe but cool. AJ deserves a lot better then that scrub he is facing, hope he gets back in the main event picture ASAP after he owns that scrub. Roode is gonna win the title, pretty obv. They should of thrown Gunner vs Storm in there but immortal n fortune prolly gonna have a run in during the main event. Knock outs will serve to give me a good erection. Bully n Anderson needs to be bloody, Ric Flair over the top bloody, it'll make up for the shit build up. RVD n Lynn? Really? Terrible at this point, why isn't Hardy in a match?! Dumb fucks. Neither of those tag teams I care for, should be Devon n Pope, welp, that's the real bathroom break now. Sting n Hogan will be a lulz fest, hoping for Flair to get involved, hyped(this better not be the main event over the title tho!).



Roode vs styles for the belt would be pretty awesome. LWO should be facing the dudleys for the tag champs im so tired of all this bully ray/immortal shit. dudleys should reunite considering that once hogan loses immortal will probably be defunct anyways.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Orton should just be a heel he lacks the mic skills to be a tweener.  Then again I think he should drop that retarded apex predator crap and that gay voices in my head song and go back to legend killer so I may be a little biased.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, he looks thinner for some reason.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, he looks thinner for some reason.



Yeah and his head looks fatter also, I pray cm punk gives him his opinion on faux hawks


----------



## Vox (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I hear he wants to do MMA.

And he could barely move at his WWE weight...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Roode vs styles for the belt would be pretty awesome. LWO should be facing the dudleys for the tag champs im so tired of all this bully ray/immortal shit. dudleys should reunite considering that once hogan loses immortal will probably be defunct anyways.



Bully Ray is the best heel in TNA. Screw reuniting.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, he looks thinner for some reason.



He lost lots of weight a few months back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2011)

Batista's head looks like they photoshopped it onto a smaller douchebag's body.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think Orton should just be a heel he lacks the mic skills to be a tweener.  Then again I think he should drop that retarded apex predator crap and that gay voices in my head song and go back to legend killer so I may be a little biased.



I wonder what kind of team the legend killer and rhodes would make?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I wonder what kind of team the legend killer and rhodes would make?



Epic Fucking Win


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting idea. They could add Ted Dibiase to their group and call themselves the Legacy...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Dave should make a comeback with that body.. i feel he'll do much better with it..


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I wonder what kind of team the legend killer and rhodes would make?



2/3 of Legacy?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> 2/3 of Legacy?



Yes but together they would cut the slowest, most monotone promo ever.  It's the shit of legends


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

Masterpiece, is that 'you' in the pic with Batista?


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Masterpiece, is that 'you' in the pic with Batista?



Yes, I work at Playboy


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> rumors that JBL might be the GM



JBL has outright confirmed he will be having nothing to do with the WWE for a long time.  Not due to bad relationships (they are great) but because he has a huge amount of other things to do right now in bermuda and around the world.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2011)

Batista looks like he gonna sign for the next season of Jersey Shore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> JBL has outright confirmed he will be having nothing to do with the WWE for a long time.  Not due to bad relationships (they are great) but because he has a huge amount of other things to do right now in bermuda and around the world.



never knew of that.. still, a brother can dream can't he?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Yes, I work at Playboy



*Adjust glasses* Didn't notice the background.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Of course he wouldn't do much for the future of the WWE but you shouldn't worry with that, they are focusing on give a push to young talent like HHH.


I never said anything about the future in the first place. 



> So Jericho can put over young faces, this is the guy that made rookies look like gold jobbing to them and still get great crowd reaction.


Funny, he was a total liability in the matches he had with Evan Bourne.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I never said anything about the future in the first place.
> 
> 
> Funny, he was a total liability in the matches he had with Evan Bourne.



No but you said he was done so was a way to said I agree, theres no need for Jericho is all about HHH,Pipebomb and Broomstick now.

Hmm even Cena tried to put over Bourne on twitter (lol) and in a tag, there's something about little Bourne.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 12, 2011)

Evan Bourne is really, really solid in the ring. Good to see he's started to make gains on the mic as well, which was a huge weakness of his for years. He's not good on the mic yet by any stretch, but he's improving and that's all that matters at this stage.

I would LOVE to see Dolph Ziggler vs. Evan Bourne in an opening match on a PPV. That would kick ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

. . . . . so what?  Cannot understand relevance of image.





In Brightest Day! said:


> I would LOVE to see Dolph Ziggler vs.  Evan Bourne in an opening match on a PPV. That would kick ass.


They'd probably have a bet to see who could sell the best.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> . . . . . so what?  Cannot understand relevance of image.
> They'd probably have a bet to see who could sell the best.



Picture of a former wrestler in a wrestling thread.

I wonder what the relevance to anyone here could be >.>


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Interesting idea. They could add Ted Dibiase to their group and call themselves the Legacy...



Or they could forget about Dibiase and just be epic by themselves.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

Backstage PPV plans all the way to WM


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Contrary to WWE’s short-term booking as of late, WWE currently has plans in place for the next several pay-per-view events all the way up to the Royal Rumble and beyond.
> 
> Aside from the big Survivor Series main event that will see The Rock and John Cena teaming up, there will be a Scramble match involving Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Big Show, Sheamus, Christian and Kane.
> 
> ...


I'll say Sheamus will win the Royal Rumble and go onto Wrestlemania and battle Bryan. To be honest it could happen that way but I wouldn't be surprised if Henry lost the belt, won the RR and then came back to win again and went against Bryan. Then again I'd say Sheamus is a good bet.


----------



## Darc (Oct 13, 2011)

Orton winning the Rumble again would be dumb, he's already established.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative writing right now.  We all know who wins the Rumble.  That young stable they kept down for so long.  HHH winning the rumble would be a great continuation of that young mans career


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative writing right now.  We all know who wins the Rumble.  That young stable they kept down for so long.  HHH winning the rumble would be a great continuation of that young mans career


It's funny because I don't want to cry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative writing right now.  We all know who wins the Rumble.  That young stable they kept down for so long.  HHH winning the rumble would be a great continuation of that young mans career



That's right, with HHH no longer COO that means he's part of the wrestling roster.  Hopefully he can keep himself busy with a few feuds before taking whatever belt he chooses to go after.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why have Orton win the Rumble it does nothing for the company.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 13, 2011)

If Sheamus wins the Rumble and faces Bryan then that match goes from being a dark match at WrestleMania 27 to being a world title match at WrestleMania 28. Huh.

I kind of thought Orton would be Mania 28's Undertaker opponent but of course Taker may decide to put over the Nose again.

Since Bryan is apparently set as the Smackdown challenger it would make a lot more sense to have the Rumble winner come from Raw, though...I had CM Punk vs. The Miz penciled in as the WWE title match, so having Punk win the title off Del Rio and Miz winning the Rumble made sense to me.


----------



## Vox (Oct 13, 2011)

Sheamus winning the RR makes would be awesome. He's being booked so flipping strong right now. Even during his small program with Henry, he came off strong.

Here's hoping.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 13, 2011)

I love Sheamus, and him and Daniel Bryan being in the World title match at WrestleMania 28 next year after being bumped onto the pre-show this year would be the ultimate justice. I'm just really, really not interested in a Babyface vs. Babyface feud, and even if wasn't frankly neither of these guys should be Heel right now.

Personally, I think Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan will be an awesome match.


----------



## Vox (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know about that. It'd be a little ridiculous seeing Bryan putting Henry in any sort of submission...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 13, 2011)

I highly doubt people will be complaining about "realism" when they have one of the best matches of the year... Bryan making Henry tap out is no more ridiculous than Bret Hart doing it to Yokozuna at WM X.

Plus, face v. face feuds suck hard. WWE are trying to make people feel sympathetic for Bryan. Putting him against one of the most over Babyfaces in the company will be accomplishing the exact opposite of that.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 13, 2011)

That's pretty nice and all but Bryan hasn't even been on tv wrestling and i don't know why. This losing streak is a bit silly in my view and i think it's time to end it.


But yeah Bryan vs Henry would be better than most people think.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 13, 2011)

> Murphy, Suicide, Sangriento and Okada have been removed from impactwrestling.com's roster page.



If anyone cares.

Out of the 4, Okada had some potential at least...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 13, 2011)

They be making room Nitrosapien "we gonna consume your dinner"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Page 420.  Now I gotta blaze tonite.  Jerks.  Wait, they had Sangriento but Amazing Red was gone?  Fucking Derp.  I guess they had to make cuts to be able to afford such a young stud like hogan.

Jomo's more like "I'm gonna chop your meat."

Sidenote, fuck Brock Lesnar.  Much like the rock , you had your time AND chose to move up on and away.  So stay gone, visit a videogame.  Don't touch a fucking ring again.  But I guess the romantic aspect of this business is dead.  Herp derp people pay to see you battered and bruised, herp derp they love you like sheep.  This industry as we knew it even 2 years ago is dead.  /butthurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2011)

this all blew up cuz they build rock/cena for the wwe championship.. now they're stuck with bryan and the royal rumble winner.. unless bryan wins the royal rumble and losses at mania only to re-cash after the match..  

i wish it will be something like this:-
Bryan vs. Mark Henry; World Heavyweight Championship
Cena vs. Rock; no title
Sheamus(RR winner) vs. CM Punk; WWE Championship(he can choose the title)
Orton vs. Jericho

i guess trips can wrassil taker again.. but they need a gimmick for this one.. Last Man Standing?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 13, 2011)

Video of the day:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmia-CRJVOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 13, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Video of the day:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmia-CRJVOg[/YOUTUBE]



You act like you have never removed an imaginary shirt before


----------



## Darc (Oct 13, 2011)

24'd on rep Zabuza but I owe you some for that video, good shit bro


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2011)

Link removed

Wow that new DX Shirt is a complete replica of Cena's shirt.  Complete with Wristband.  SELL OUT

edit:

Stephanie McMahon on Urban Dictionary L O L


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Link removed
> 
> Wow that new DX Shirt is a complete replica of Cena's shirt.  Complete with Wristband.  SELL OUT
> 
> ...



Right there illustrates why wwe goes wrong these days the flair for the dramatics is gone after HHH was in the tshirt and Shawn asked if he was ready HHH should have been like we are missing someone and the hornswoggle should have came out.  HHH should have been no not this turd and went under the ring and got a broomstick all decked out in glowsticks, wristbands, and the latest dx shirt.  Then been like now that all the dx members are in the ring and then proceeded with the suck it stuff


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 13, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> If anyone cares.
> 
> Out of the 4, Okada had some potential at least...



Okada was only wrestling for TNA part time. He's actually full-time with NJPW and just went over to TNA to gain "experience" (I have no idea what he'd learn in TNA, but whatever). Really talented guy, though, and at only 23 years old it's clear he's going to be a big name in the future.

The other guys - meh.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 13, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Okada was only wrestling for TNA part time. He's actually full-time with NJPW and just went over to TNA to gain "experience" *(I have no idea what he'd learn in TNA, but whatever)*. Really talented guy, though, and at only 23 years old it's clear he's going to be a big name in the future.
> 
> The other guys - meh.



What not to do, .

Heheh okay I don't watch TNA so was a bad joke.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 13, 2011)

Speaking of surprisingly talented people in TNA, I love EY.

They also have to like disco!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry to bother but are there any streams for TNA?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2011)

Tried looking. Couldn't find any.


----------



## Cash (Oct 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Sorry to bother but are there any streams for TNA?





President Goobang said:


> Tried looking. Couldn't find any.



Stream


----------



## Ae (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIH9wfk_hso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

MAN ON MAN BROTHER

MAN ON MAN

Oh Hogan mein square


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2011)

TNA can always change it's name to OMW.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

*blinks*  I think.... no way....  shhhh don't spread this, I don't feel like being laughed at.  I think Jomo attacked Chiapetta.  Or oh shit Melina?


----------



## Vox (Oct 14, 2011)

... Where the hell did Primo come from?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't tell me you don't remember DZP?


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 14, 2011)

^Thats like Velvet Sky trying to be badass....what a fail.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 14, 2011)

> By Jason Powell
> 
> The following are the quarter-hour ratings for the October 10 WWE Raw television show.
> 
> ...



Never have a Del Rio/Punk match ever again, and also this pretty much confirms no one gives 2 shits about Laurinaitis.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


>



I don't need to read the article the answer is herpes is what has gotten into her


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFpzdYma640[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2011)

laurenitis isn't getting noticed because he randomly appeared as an onscreen character. He should have been on for years now or built up better. He hasn't done much on the show to warrant any acknowledgement from fans. I don't remember him doing shit in August or September.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace's pace is a bit off sometimes. He has the look of a boss, but I don't think this Triple H, McMahon story line did him any good. 

Damn good story. Just no reason for us to care for an inconsequential position though (Ace as GM).



Khris said:


> lets have member's honorary game of the last thread
> 
> one rule, can't vote for yourself..
> 
> ...



I just saw this .


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 14, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Johnny Ace's pace is a bit off sometimes. He has the look of a boss, but I don't think this Triple H, McMahon story line did him any good.
> 
> Damn good story. Just no reason for us to care for an inconsequential position though (Ace as GM).
> 
> ...



I didnt even make the list


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 14, 2011)

> Former WWE creative team member Dave Lagana has joined the TNA creative division as the Director of Creative Writing. "I leave Ring of Honor Wrestling to tackle new challenges," Lagana wrote on his website. "I’ve accepted a position as Director of Creative Writing with TNA Wrestling.
> 
> "My duties will be to focus solely on the development of new wrestling shows beyond the Impact Wrestling show. I’m excited to see what the future holds and thank everyone for the support over not only the last nine months of this site but through my entire career." To read the full blog, visitIWantWrestling.com.




Change is REALLY happening in TNA, looking forward to BFG.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Lagana was the guy that they accused of trying to force divas AND wrestlers to give him sexual favors to get a push.


----------



## Darc (Oct 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dave Lagana was the guy that they accused of trying to force divas AND wrestlers to give him sexual favors to get a push.



I don't see anything wrong with this


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2011)

Solely to outside shows? Meh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2011)

He got fired for sexually harassing Kevin Thorn.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dave Lagana was the guy that they accused of trying to force divas AND wrestlers to give him sexual favors to get a push.



Kelly kelly and velvet sky must do it behind closed doors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I didnt even make the list



that can be arranged 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most Butthurt for not making the list: SilverCross


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Neither did i 

secondmost butthurt


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Change is REALLY happening in TNA, looking forward to BFG.



More information:




> New TNA creative staff member Dave Lagana will not be writing the Impact Wrestling television show. Rather, his initial duties will involve a project in India that TNA is working on, and the All Wheels Wrestling offshoot.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 14, 2011)

Time for SmackDown!


Hoping for a good smackdown after the debacle that was Raw.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Teddy's out tag team match making time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 14, 2011)

its battle royal time again.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

No khali, no big show no Cena, what the fuck?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 14, 2011)

Khali was fired like 2 weeks ago.


as for Cena, you know he's too good for Smackdown.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Khali was fired like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> as for Cena, you know he's too good for Smackdown.



wait, really? wwe really dropped a huge ball with him.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

he was just starting to get over with the fans and they fired him?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah it was made to be an injury by Mark Henry.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Miz is just pwned R Truth and Punk.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Miz should have won the battle royal, someone please bury orton. i was hoping zack would win it and then challenge ziggler for the us title


----------



## Darc (Oct 14, 2011)

Sheamus eliminated like 6 people back to back and doesn't win lol, strong booking but no win.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Orton should have challenged cody, even though cody bagged his ass he still buries him.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2011)

I was bored so I made this for the LOLZ  enjoy!! :LOL

Yes the entire Red Ranger Roster has tapped that.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

be careful woo boy, another tag team match. 

just give zack the us title match


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Battle Royale was goofy.  Sidenote, if Bourne's hurt legit, Kofi and Ryder as a tag team?  Cuz yanno, Ryan is in line for that shot.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Why is zack not wearing the internet title? i don't care if he made it, wwe really made it they had to get permission from yt and facebook to put their logos on it. therefore its no different than the spinner cena belt, the cena us belt, the stone cold belt, what are they waiting for to have zack wear it?


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Teddy's out tag team match making time.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Why is zack not wearing the internet title? i don't care if he made it, wwe really made it they had to get permission from yt and facebook to put their logos on it. therefore its no different than the spinner cena belt, the cena us belt, the stone cold belt, what are they waiting for to have zack wear it?


 Ryder NEVER says WWE internet champion anymore.


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ryder NEVER says WWE internet champion anymore.



I don't think he ever said WWE in front of Internet Champion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 15, 2011)

Until I watch the Smackdown that I dled here's something I saw last night that killed me


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Until I watch the Smackdown that I dled here's something I saw last night that killed me


----------



## Ceria (Oct 15, 2011)

Masterpiece, no more 4 horsemen?


----------



## Darc (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2011)

Darc said:


>



Uses "N" bomb was not on the board I dissappoint


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Until I watch the Smackdown that I dled here's something I saw last night that killed me


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Masterpiece, no more 4 horsemen?



Did you like it?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 15, 2011)

Darc said:


>


I've seen that move before



Masterpiece said:


> Did you like it?



damn straight


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2011)

I forgot how legit vader was all over.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2011)

Surprisingly Hennig Jr. did not get a jobber theme 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9Qyt5AVRE[/YOUTUBE]

And catching up with NXT, seems like it's it own brand now, just with lower-mid carder & jobbers.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Surprisingly Hennig Jr. did not get a jobber theme
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9Qyt5AVRE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And catching up with NXT, seems like it's it own brand now, just with lower-mid carder & jobbers.



I didn't know that jobber hennig even had a theme song. why haven't they made him a mr perfect jr yet?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2011)

So it would seem that raw won't be live this week, it was taped in mexico on saturday. 

one match spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Teddy long probably made this match

Cena and JR vs Del rio and Cole


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

BFG should be fine despite most of the matches are predictable.

Roode is winning
Sting is winning
Velvet is winning
RVD is winning 
AJ is winning
Mexican America is winning
Double A is winning


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 16, 2011)

7th Theme song already? He changes themes as girls change boyfriends.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

So on Smackdown Sin Cara vs Sin Cara for their Masks.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> BFG should be fine despite most of the matches are predictable.
> 
> Roode is winning
> Velvet is winning
> ...



I'm looking forward to match quality and story line resetting. 

It does kinda suck that Fortune is pretty much over though. I did like the concept.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

AJ/Daniels has potential to be MOTN, if AJ/Dreamer was able to be a ***1/2 in their I Quit match, with Daniels, should be better.

RVD/Lynn could be the show-stealer, RVD has always good when weapons has been involved(see his matches with Abyss and Rhino)


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd would be epic to see a van terminator to lynn for the finisher.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p0uLrtD2Jzg[/YOUTUBE]

Van terminator to John Cena and RVD walks out of Vengeance the new wwe champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

BOUND FOR GLORY MANIA IS RUNNING WILD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Stream

Bound for Glory stream to see the sad spectacle of Hulk Hogan in a main event in 2011, bros.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2011)

Love to watch it but i gotta work early, so sad to be missing hogan get pinned


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

Brian Kendricks Gay Porn Music Entrance LMAO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Huge pop for Austin Aries. 

ROH chant.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

They should have changed things up a bit mang. It looks like any other impact show /cptobvious.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

The stream flows with lag.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks like any other Impact other than the fact there's like 10x more people there.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

W/e. It just has the same feel.

But I guess a crowd makes the difference, as they carried the entire ECW PPV TNA had.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong's with the tron. The trons lifting up is the coolest thing about their set.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the crowd energetic? 

Watching this with out audio atm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

It's philly, so they're pretty into it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

ok.

stream just bzzt'd and went out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

RVD just botched holding a chair. 

Alternate stream on whsports.net


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Van Terminator is still impressive after all these years.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone here not want joe to win?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

I sort of like Matt Morgan, but you're right...Joe is the dude everyone wants to win this match. If Crimson wins, everyone riots.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

anyone have a working stream?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

I am loving this crowd.
 Stream


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt Morgan did a plancha.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL crowd hates that outcome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

So Crimson pinned Joe and Morgan was too hurt to move 1m to stop the Pin?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

BULLY RAY pek


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

Anderson is so overrated


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy fuck, those chops.

Edit:  @ girl that threw a beer on Anderson for no apparent reason

Edit #2: Bully Ray has stolen Anderson's magical powers to summon microphones.

Edit #3: TABLE NO-SELLS


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, this match is just ridiculous.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

lol @ that botch. G

Great match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

That table laughs at Anderson like the Spanish Announcer table laughs at Randy Orton


----------



## Shozan (Oct 16, 2011)

wait, im reading at a page the results, it says that Anderson pins Ray and the referee count the 3 seconds...

this match was a Last Man Standing or i'm wrong?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> wait, im reading at a page the results, it says that Anderson pins Ray and the referee count the 3 seconds...
> 
> this match was a Last Man Standing or i'm wrong?



falls count anywhere.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 16, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> falls count anywhere.



Thank you!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Velvet Sky knockouts champion


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

Velvet Sky blowjobs must be the shit then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Lagana would approve


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Aahaha Taz had a moment. "...Okay?"

I don't blame him. Very weird finish. Didn't expect any excess talking like that.

EDIT: I was hoping that storyline would at least finish...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Every Wrestler on the Rostler.XD


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

BORING chant lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Weird bonus match out of nowhere!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

datDLochant


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Hardy still over


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Hogan still over .


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

Can I get a TNA update? Just got home, right in time for Hogan n Sting lmao, but yeah other matches, tell me hoes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> Can I get a TNA update? Just got home, right in time for Hogan n Sting lmao, but yeah other matches, tell me hoes.



Velvet Sky - Knockouts Champion
Anderson def. Bully Ray
Styles def. Daniels
MA def. Ink Inc.
Crimson def. Joe and Morgan
RVD def. Lynn
Aeris def. Kendrick

Jackson James revealed to be the son of Bischoff


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

lol the nature boi.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

chanting his name?  What bizarro land IS this?  Wait...I hear the current of boos


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Everything on my stream sounds like a chant .


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Kay F, you guys not using the right stream?

this right? mines perfect
Stream

Only match Ima try and watch is AJ, love that kid. This Hogan Sting match is.... what I expected haha


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

STING WINS!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

Hogan turns face!


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

what the fuck @ Hogan's random face turn


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

I...am ready for this to be over.  Roode.  It is time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Not gonna lie, marking the fuck out.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

Post match was well done, Philly crowd liked.

Its Angle/Roode time!!.


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

CANADIAN DOUCHE BAG SIGN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG, "CANADIAN DOUCHE" sign


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

lol how did he do that?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh come on...not this way.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

dare this to be the ending


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Boooooooooooooo fucking bullshit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Did tna really just close the ppv?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

Did something happen to Angle?

Yeah, crappy ending, I like Bobby, but I guess Hogan had a point in that he wasnt ready for the belt.

The crowd didnt react well to him until the last 5 mins.


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought Dixie might come out and restart the match but no such luck, that was crap, they built him up so much just to have him lose. BFG was the perfect stage for him to win, its a damn shame Old cowboy looking Kurt retained.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

Lagana bringing his old WWE tricks to TNA.

Hey if we end the PPV like most WWE ppvs end.  We're that much closer to being like them


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> I thought Dixie might come out and restart the match but no such luck, that was crap, they built him up so much just to have him lose. BFG was the perfect stage for him to win, its a damn shame Old cowboy looking Kurt retained.



The man doesnt get much reaction from the crowd, this match is an example.

He isnt ready, if he made Kurt tap, the reaction would'be been crap.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure if I get where they are going with this.

EDIT: Good point I guess, perucho.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Bound for glory. More like Bound for shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Another ppv rematch. I guess they figure having him chase the title for a while will be a good storyline.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Wonder what Shadow Replication thinks.

I honestly have no thoughts. What they do afterwards in my view determines whether or not this was the right move. 

I feel as if making Bobby champ would have gotten him over in other storylines. And giving Kurt a break would prevent him from breaking in half.


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2011)

He's been getting fine reactions on Impact, this was a Philly crowd though, can't expect him to get the same respect Kurt might.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe it's an interesting dynamic to have a heel Champion and a face leadership? *shrugs*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Maybe it's an interesting dynamic to have a heel Champion and a face leadership? *shrugs*



Hogan vs Angle for the world title. You know you want it.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 16, 2011)

IS Jeff Hardy still in TNA?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 16, 2011)

Man, that main was right out of the Kurt Angle Main Event Finisher-Killing for Dummies™ playbook. Most of the rest of the PPV really stunk, too. Fully expected Hogan/Sting to suck ass since Hulk's basically a cripple at this point(and the KO Title match since Velvet is TUUURRRIBLE), but the "I Quit" match and the main were just soul-crushingly awful. Nice carryjobs by Bully Ray and A-Double, though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Hogan took 4 back bumps.

That match is **** for every bump taken.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Was my first TNA PPV are they always so....to put it nicely:
Mediocre?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

In case you havent noticed, Immortal is DONE.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Pro wrestling report (spec. David Herro) saying a series of major angles happening within the next two weeks. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Was my first TNA PPV are they always so....to put it nicely:
> Mediocre?



Better than every WWE ppv since Money in the Bank. 

Come at me, bro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Another ppv rematch. I guess they figure having him chase the title for a while will be a good storyline.



Lol, like that plan has a high success rate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, like that plan has a high success rate.



The only time I think it ever turned out well was after WM15, when Rock lost to HHH, but then won the title at Backlash.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe Roode gets a Rematch.

Comfirmed to be at Turning Point.

Oh and so is Hogan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait was Angle legitely injured?

Just read the Ref put up the X Symbol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 16, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Pro wrestling report (spec. David Herro) saying a series of major angles happening within the next two weeks. Sounds interesting.


Fortune turns heel, Crimson turns heel, and Bully Ray turns face. 

Oh, and Sting/Dixie Carter turn heel for good measure.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Fortune turns heel, Crimson turns heel, and Bully Ray turns face.
> 
> Oh, and Sting/Dixie Carter turn heel for good measure.



Sting vs Immortal to Hogan vs Carter?


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2011)

> According to the Super Lucha Magazine Mil Mascaras will be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame next year during Wrestlemania XXVIII weekend in Miami, Florida.
> 
> Mascaras in the real-life uncle of WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio and is scheduled to be at tonight’s Smackdown taping currently underway in Mexico.


I can already see Alberto bragging about this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I can already see Alberto bragging about this.



Ricardo to announce Mascaras.


> I know this sounds silly, but apparently something funny happened at the ending of the show, at least that's what David Herro was saying.



Saw a few People on Whsport chat saying Angle was injured thus the Match got ended early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Wait was Angle legitely injured?
> 
> Just read the Ref put up the X Symbol.



He probably made his hamstring injury worse.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 16, 2011)

It looked like he messed up his foot because after the match he started taking his shoe off and actually left it in the ring while being assisted to the back. Sure makes Roode look even better jobbing to a cripple like that, don't it?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He probably made his hamstring injury worse.



Oh yeah how could I forget?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Fortune turns heel, Crimson turns heel, and Bully Ray turns face.
> 
> Oh, and Sting/Dixie Carter turn heel for good measure.



xD.

He elaborated a little bit saying that there may have been something IRL backage that went fishy.

But he's saving it for PWR's show tomorrow, partly I think to collect for info.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It looked like he messed up his foot because after the match he started taking his shoe off and actually left it in the ring while being assisted to the back. Sure makes Roode look even better jobbing to a cripple like that, don't it?



All the little Jimmys know that John Cena Bobby Roode would've beat CM Punk Kurt Angle if the ref didn't miss that he had his foot arm on under the ropes.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 16, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> xD.
> 
> He elaborated a little bit saying that there may have been something IRL backage that went fishy.
> 
> But he's saving it for PWR's show tomorrow, partly I think to collect for info.


SHOCKING.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All the little Jimmys know that John Cena Bobby Roode would've beat CM Punk Kurt Angle if the ref didn't miss that he had his foot arm on under the ropes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Dameon made mention of Batista's accidental elimination in the Royal Rumble a couple years ago. David didn't comment on that tho; I hope it too related lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

Another thought is that TNA figures that if people get really butthurt when IWC favorites job(Christian to Orton, Punk to Nash, broomsticks to HHH), this will build word of mouth, since everyone is really butthurt about Roode losing right now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Did ROH get canceled already? 
T.V Guide lied to me


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Angle:


> "I’m near the end of my career. I’ve got three more years left with TNA Wrestling and then I’m done. I signed that deal with TNA so I can help the company. I want them to compete with WWE. It will take some time, but it will happen.”


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Angle:



But but but
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFq6KDaAt7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Ryder gets a U.S.Titleshot at Vengeance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

Inb4RoodewinsthetitleonImpactbecauseDixieCarter


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

that's disappointing about roode after all that build up. i thought tna had a new writer, this seems like SOS and not the kind in Kofi's song. 

Same old shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that's disappointing about roode after all that build up. i thought tna had a new writer, this seems like SOS and not the kind in Kofi's song.
> 
> Same old shit.



Lets see, Roode isnt even getting close to getting reactions like Cena and Batista in early 2005, or Jeff Hardy in 2007-2008 before they became champs for the first time.

Hell he isnt getting the kind of reactions Styles got before he became Champ.

Prichard is a Hogan's buddy and probably agreed with him that Roode isnt ready.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

So Del Rio's uncle is getting inducted into the wwe hall of fame.  Did he ever actually do anything in the wwe or is this like a drew carey induction


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Only thing is Roode was half assed pushed.  He didn't even have his own THEME.  Pays to be roode?  Nothing, none of that.  Who cares if Hogan was working, TNA sure as hell wasn't.  Atl east Bully Ray put him over like craziness at the previous ppv.  This company is so insipid.



The Green Miles said:


> From cheering executions to screams for uninsured Americans to die,  Republican presidential candidates have let their debate stages be  stolen by hateful audience members. New Hampshire's _Concord Monitor_  recently editorialized,  "The most disturbing aspect of the *WrestleMania *behavior at the debates  is not that some audience members booed a soldier and many cheered  death.


  Linda is setting ground work with red voters.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Only thing is Roode was half assed pushed.  He didn't even have his own THEME.  Pays to be roode?  Nothing, none of that.  Who cares if Hogan was working, TNA sure as hell wasn't.  Atl east Bully Ray put him over like craziness at the previous ppv.  This company is so insipid.



As far as im concerned Beer money is his theme and for the time being it would be weird to not have him use it. Last week he came out wearing an impact shirt, seriously, not a fortune shirt or a beer money shirt but an impact shirt. 

I hate the way tna handles factions, aj's got a sweet entrance theme but every member of fortune should always come out to the fortune theme, or else why be in a group if you don't represent the group. It's like every member of the old nwo coming out to their own music but still showing up for the group functions.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Zack Ryder gets a U.S. Title shot this upcoming PPV.   WWWYKI


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Heath Slater suspended?  And with Evan Bourne hurt, Ziggler truly is the King of Sellers.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

> As we continue to get more information that is coming out from this past weekends Bound For Glory events, PWInsider is reporting that Bobby Roode was scheduled to win the world title from Kurt Angle.
> 
> Hogan lobbied to have Angle go over Roode because he felt that Roode wasn't ready for a run with the title as he doesn't feel the time is right for Roode to be the top guy.
> 
> In addition to Hogan's opinions on Roode, there was a lot of a banter as reported on Twitter between Hogan and AJ Styles. According to reports, there was a lot of resentment towards Hogan from the long time company employees as Hogan criticized Styles on Twitter after Styles missed Saturdays fan interaction event due to a death in his family.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Heath Slater violates the Wellness Program? I really bet everything on it being Mason Ryan. I'm shocked.


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Heath can't be suspended, the one man jobbin band is essential!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 17, 2011)

TNA relevant for all the wrong reasons huh?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Zack Ryder gets a U.S. Title shot this upcoming PPV.   WWWYKI



WWWYKI US and internet champion 



Kay Faraday said:


>



Hogan's an asshole.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


>



Prichard is Hogan's buddy, and Im not suprised he agreed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

Hogan is pretty cancerous.  I still can't believe after all this time people still think he knows how to book.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hogan is pretty cancerous.  I still can't believe after all this time people still think he knows how to book.



It's shit like that, with the old farts not willing to pass the torch that makes this industry so repetitive and stale.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It's shit like that, with the old farts not willing to pass the torch that makes this industry so repetitive and stale.



Kurt already put over people like Lethal(Remember that win at NS2007? after that its creative's fault), AJ, Joe, its not his fault Hogan changed the outcome of the match.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hogan is pretty cancerous.  I still can't believe after all this time people still think he knows how to book.



He said that he thought Vince the Wrestling Business...

BTW Roode winning the title will be like Morrison being the World Champion...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It's shit like that, with the old farts not willing to pass the torch that makes this industry so repetitive and stale.



I know with convoluted old fart thinking running amuck it makes you wonder what chances a young up and comer like that Triple H has.  I mean he seems to have all the tools necessary to be a champion if only there was someone high up in wwe that had his back


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Darc said:


>



lol, I remember you...from Wrestlezone..


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Darc said:


>



Happens all the time. May be a disease :rofl


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait a Minute, I forgot that Crimson is still undefeated, I think he might be in line as Kurt's next challenger...


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So Del Rio's uncle is getting inducted into the wwe hall of fame.  Did he ever actually do anything in the wwe or is this like a drew carey induction



What do you mean by Drew Carey Induction? Celebrity wing? Del Rio's uncle is a legend in lucha libre. That's a fucking major contribution to the sport of pro wrestling.........


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So Del Rio's uncle is getting inducted into the wwe hall of fame.  Did he ever actually do anything in the wwe or is this like a drew carey induction





RadishMan said:


> Del Rio's uncle is a legend in lucha libre. That's a fucking major contribution to the sport of pro wrestling.........



^This
If anything you should be thankful WWE respect an a legend even if he's an outsider.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So Del Rio's uncle is getting inducted into the wwe hall of fame.  Did he ever actually do anything in the wwe or is this like a drew carey induction



hes one of the most famous wrestlers in the world


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!
He was in the 1997 Royal Rumble.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't been paying attention to TNA in a while. Hilarious reading all that's gone down. Hogan is a riot. Not ready for the main event? It's TNA dude...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

You marks actually believing Hogan is still holding people down are hilarious.

When it comes to TNA, you're suppose to blame Russo.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

> CM Punk stated during a media interview in Australia that he recently turned down a movie role from WWE Studios during contract negotiations before he re-signed. Punk was offered a role in the new horror movie “No One Lives.”
> 
> Apparently Stephanie McMahon thought Punk would be perfect playing the role of a “30-something scumbag with dirtbag good looks and soulless eyes.” Punk added that he thought the idea was interesting but it came up at a time when he was leaving.
> 
> As noted before, WWE was looking to get Punk into one of their movies as a part of the big branding and merchandising push that they’re kicking off with Punk. Word is that officials continue to look for a new WWE Studios script that would suit Punk and are hoping to get him in a movie next year.



Punk, you be picky 



> As noted before, WWE did tryouts with several CMLL wrestlers while in Mexico this week. Word is that at least 7 notable names from the promotion were looked at by WWE.



They really pushing it 
Maybe they really the Cruiserweight back as a rumor stated a few months ago.



> WWE is asking fans to help name a program starring the craziest, most colorful Legends for their soon to be launched WWE Network.
> WWE.com describes the program as “a reality series featuring many of your favorite WWE Legends, all forced to live under one roof. See what happens when the most colorful and combustive personalities in WWE history shack up, break bread, and bruise egos.”
> Poll options include:
> 
> ...


The is gonna be great


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You marks actually believing Hogan is still holding people down are hilarious.
> 
> When it comes to TNA, you're suppose to blame Russo.



That was when he was the head of creative, now the blame goes to Prichard aka Brother Love.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

didn't even know that BFG was last night 

and by the looks of it, i really didn't miss much


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> What do you mean by Drew Carey Induction? Celebrity wing? Del Rio's uncle is a legend in lucha libre. That's a fucking major contribution to the sport of pro wrestling.........



More so in the scheme of things really didn't do that much for the wwe



Masterpiece said:


> ^This
> If anything you should be thankful WWE respect an a legend even if he's an outsider.



I should be thankful? A little extreme there don't you think I could care less if they crapped on the guy or proclaimed him GOAT



Violent By Design said:


> hes one of the most famous wrestlers in the world



From most things I read he is also pretty famous for being a douche to work with probably why I am surprised they are even bothering of course this is really for del rio more than it is for mr 1000 masks


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2011)

What's up gang? Watched BFG yesterday, truthfully, the Hogan match should have been the main event then I wouldn't have been left with such a bitter taste in my mouth for the PPV after Roode lost. What bullshit, why did he even win the BFG series if he was going to lose anyway?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

Look at the jabronie mark that doesn't know who Mil Mascaras is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

Mil Mascaras... is he the idiot that eliminated himself in that one royal rumble?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> Mil Mascaras... is he the idiot that eliminated himself in that one royal rumble?



That's why I am confused I thought that was his only appearance in wwe/wwf.  I get that in pro wrestling he's a big deal but as he has never done anything in e except 1 royal rumble appearance and also being the uncle of del rip why would they make a big deal and put him in their shitty hof.  If that's what is going on shouldn't cenas dad be inducted he has made more appearances in wwe than milmascaras


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at the jabronie mark that doesn't know who Mil Mascaras is.



he's not the only one  




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I know with convoluted old fart thinking running amuck it makes you wonder what chances a young up and comer like that Triple H has.  I mean he seems to have all the tools necessary to be a champion if only there was someone high up in wwe that had his back



BFG is like money in the bank, the winner is always supposed to win.

Hogan is holding Roode back, it was planned for him to win it. Angle looks like shit and shouldn't even have the title right now, Roode, Bubba ray, AJ, Mr anderson they are the future along with all the others who have been held back, time to kick these decrepit fools to the curb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That's why I am confused I thought that was his only appearance in wwe/wwf.  I get that in pro wrestling he's a big deal but as he has never done anything in e except 1 royal rumble appearance and also being the uncle of del rip why would they make a big deal and put him in their shitty hof.  If that's what is going on shouldn't cenas dad be inducted he has made more appearances in wwe than milmascaras



eh.. nobody cares who's in the HOF anymore.. i mean yeah, edge, savage,etc.. getting would be a huge deal.. but after DC the bar has been set low.. anyone could get in..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

Mil Mascaras was a world title contender in the WWWF, which existed before even Vince was in charge you jabronies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

who cares? 

E can run a video montage making them over and give them the HOF ring 

HOF is as Prestigious as WWE championship


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't even know wtf you're talking about anymore. I guess dropping knowledge on your mark jabronie head was too much for you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe, who knows? 

thing is, santino will be inducted in 10-15 years, and he will look like a genuine legend wearing that ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

YFW....Mason Ryan is going to be in the HoF someday.


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

God Movement said:


> What's up gang? Watched BFG yesterday, truthfully, the Hogan match should have been the main event then I wouldn't have been left with such a bitter taste in my mouth for the PPV after Roode lost. What bullshit, why did he even win the BFG series if he was going to lose anyway?


He was suppose to win but Hogan didn't think he was ready, which too me is dumb, a Philly crowd is just hard to get over mostly, and its TNA, they never have over the top cheering like WWE, which is why they edit in cheers on Impact. Bobby should of just won since he won the series and has been getting so much hype, just see how the fans react to him as champ and have him drop the belt next PPV if it doesn't work out but Angle doesn't need to be champ.

AJ Styles should have the belt IMO, best wrestler they got.


Khris said:


> maybe, who knows?
> 
> thing is, santino will be inducted in 10-15 years, and he will look like a genuine legend wearing that ring


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mil Mascaras was a world title contender in the WWWF, which existed before even Vince was in charge you jabronies.



Google


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn, I thought Hogan was just pulling a work or w/e when he talked about Roode not being ready. He was actually serious. wtf. I can't believe he lobbied to have the match changed.



sorry if i am late. And the exchange with AJ styles was actual heat?


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEWtIKHcET8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> The is gonna be great


I demand the initial cast to be Iron Sheik, Roddy Piper, Dusty Rhodes, Terry Funk, Ted DiBiase, Mae Young, and a gigantic barrel of coke. That shit would be a license to print money, homie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 17, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Damn, I thought Hogan was just pulling a work or w/e when he talked about Roode not being ready. He was actually serious. wtf. I can't believe he lobbied to have the match changed.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i am late. And the exchange with AJ styles was actual heat?


Yep. It's just Hogan being Hogan. Probably payback for AJ bad-mouthing him before Hulk came to mooch off of TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2011)

Sucks that they actually listened to him despite change in creative .


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Next Hogans gonna suggest Ric wins the belt, WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

There's no actual proof Hogan did anything other than saying something in an interview. People are probably just so butthurt, they jumped on the "blame Hogan" bandwagon. LOL@ believing internet dirtsheets.

If Hogan has that much pull, expect Jeff Hardy to win the world title next month.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Sucks that they actually listened to him despite change in creative .



They probably just did that to get heat off him.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's no actual proof Hogan did anything other than saying something in an interview. People are probably just so butthurt, they jumped on the "blame Hogan" bandwagon. LOL@ believing internet dirtsheets.
> 
> If Hogan has that much pull, expect Jeff Hardy to win the world title next month.



>very dirtsheets are saying that one direction is to put the title on Hardy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

The other option in Hogan's interview was putting the world title on James Storm, which I wouldn't mind. 

James Storm > Bobby Roode


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hell, when Roode ended up injured and all, I wondered why they just didn't go in that direction to begin with.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Waylon Mercy should get consideration for the HOF.  I mean he did have a lot of people's lives in his hands


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Judging from the spoilers this has to be the WORST RAW EVER.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Raw should never be taped regardless of where it is.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Tonight can that kid HHH face the wwe legend broomstick?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 17, 2011)

Raw not LIVE


----------



## Shozan (Oct 17, 2011)

people here in M?xico are not used to be at this kind of events on the week, i think that's why they taped it on saturday, to secure the no vacancy!


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Its not like you guys will notice the difference.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

sort of makes sense,


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

RAWs audio is kinda bad for the commentators, anyone else think so?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> RAWs audio is kinda bad for the commentators, anyone else think so?



No, I would have to agree with you.  So pretty much with the Raw and Smackdown shows done in Mexico, does that mean that they will give Cena the belt back.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> No, I would have to agree with you.  So pretty much with the Raw and Smackdown shows done in Mexico, does that mean that they will give Cena the belt back.



Laryngitis said Mysterio's back, so i guess he'll get the belt on smackdown.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

That was pretty cool


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if they redid the commentary after the taping


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that was a cool move on Herny's part.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now that was a cool move on Herny's part.



It was pretty epic, though if he caught and dropped him in the same move it would've been even greater. 

Jomo's losing streak continues.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2011)

The rumors said, Henry just noticed Morrison wanted his lunch, never fuck with a fatman food.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It was pretty epic, though if he caught and dropped him in the same move it would've been even greater.
> 
> *Jomo's losing streak continues*.



Lol, for some reason that company loves to hold grudges.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Why do we keep seeing promos for brutus but he's not on the air?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow, the Bellas spoke.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Why does Eve get a title shot? 

Anyone notice how Natalia's music sounds similar to Bret Hart's theme?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Sisters of Salvation?


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, for some reason that company loves to hold grudges.


 
So you wanted Morrison to beat Henry?



Ceria said:


> Why do we keep seeing promos for brutus but he's not on the air?


 
Arn't you guys always saying you wanted long build up?



Ceria said:


> Anyone notice how Natalia's music sounds similar to Bret Hart's theme?


It was the same as Hart Dynasty's theme.



Kay Faraday said:


> Sisters of Salvation?


AirBoom?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So you wanted Morrison to beat Henry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but buildups cant be buildups with promos alone


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Eve is fine as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So you wanted Morrison to beat Henry?



Can you explain Morrison's constantly being beaten?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> AirBoom?



I'd have chosen Sonic Boom but meh.
Complaining won't change it.



> Eve is fine as fuck



I know eventhough I am way into Natalya.

Fuck you Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Smackdown coming to Richmond, should I go?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2011)

It's Clobberin Time


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn Mexico knows how to cheer for Cm punk, finally a crowd that does. 

Too bad awesome truth don't know you suck in spanish


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can you explain Morrison's constantly being beaten?


 
He faces people like Henry & Alberto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He faces people like Henry & Alberto.



Lol, good point.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't like this whole Triple H/CM Punk as friends development, I wanted Triple H vs CM Punk again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Michael Cole with that low blow to Lawler. 

"Did you just quote Taylor Swift?" 
"No, what? Why Michael Cole" 
"Well she is in your age bracket lol"


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny's supporting awesome truth


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

@ Truth


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

@ Truth, fucking funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Yay, being HHH's sidekick is the best!  Deported.





Masterpiece said:


> Smackdown coming to Richmond, should I go?


Raw coming to Norfolk, should I?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

HHH got deported


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Lauranitis texting again.

Otunga being relevant.

New Gimmick:
Black real life constant coffee drinking attorney.

EDIT:
 at Crowd.
Someone runs out in the dark they cheer.
Refs shown: Silence.XD


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yay, being HHH's sidekick is the best! Deported.
> Raw coming to Norfolk, should I?


Only if you bring me with you


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the only time in WWE history in where the Spanish announcer table will be spared.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yay, being HHH's sidekick is the best!  Deported.
> Raw coming to Norfolk, should I?



Lol at the deportation, funny thing was is that when i saw it I was reading an old JBL blog about how he was wrestling in mexico while being in the country illegally.


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Vicky looking right


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Ziggler and Swagger are both ready. They need to go into a long feud with Air Boom and add a little bit of ladder, tlc and cage matches. I can see greatness coming from that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

Ryder!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol at the promo I just watched.  Ziggler is priceless along with Swagger.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Vickie and the Perfectly Americans just stole this show.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Only if you bring me with you


When is SD?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol, the Welsch Batista has come.  Can someone tell me why they are pushing Ryan now as a face?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Mason has trouble running  im surprised it wasn't mysterio who helped zack


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Am I crazy or they really using this great angle and Ryder's popularity to try and get Ryan over?  Is it really so blatantly shameless and failing as it looks to me?





PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the Welsch Batista has come.  Can someone tell me why they are pushing Ryan now as a face?


Tell me why he talks first.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the Welsch Batista has come.  Can someone tell me why they are pushing Ryan now as a face?



Attracting UK viewers for Raw while Barret for Smackdown?


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Ryder!


I guess but his "fued" is so wierd, he just like comes out, fight, & win. He barely, if he even cut any promo. I don't even know what they're fueding over, and don't give me that LongIslandIcedZ stuff 
Maybe I just care to much.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Come on charles robinson? really why are you such a pussy, Ziggler can take that beating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Am I crazy or they really using this great angle and Ryder's popularity to try and get Ryan over?  Is it really so blatantly shameless and failing as it looks to me?
> Tell me why he talks first.



I honestly have no clue.

You make great point with the current angle and Ryder.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> When is SD?


December 20th


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

1000th Episode of raw next year?


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> 1000th Episode of raw next year?


 It will be a night to remember


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Ryder gets a US title shot at Vengeance so I honestly see the guy beating Ziggler and getting the belt. Afterwards the Perfect Americans can go against Air Boom for the tag belts in a very long feud ranging from ladder matches to tlc matches to cage matches, just mayhem. All of them will get better because of it, make the tag division even better and during so Ryder can go against some people not only increasing his popularity but raising himself as a wrestler.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> December 20th


Two shows in a week?  But....WWE doesn't DESERVE our money.  But it'd be kinda cool.  Nosebleeds?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2011)

Honestly i'd rather see ziggler win the tag belts before losing to zack, that way for at least one moment we can see a double champion.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Im sorry but this RAW Sucked.  I'm glad I watched House and Castle.  Nothing to advance any storyline whatsoever.  Punk fighting Miz even though he is the number one seller in merch with JUST A TEE SHIRT.  No headbands, no wristband no shirt combo.  Just one fucking shirt.  And you still have Cena at main event.

Like working with HHH is ever good for your career pshh


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 17, 2011)

So who bets Cena will break out the duct tape again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2011)

I enjoyed the main event.  Love how the crowd was split on Cena, with Del Rio getting cheers here and there.  What happen after the match was interesting since it teased a heel Cena.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Two shows in a week? But....WWE doesn't DESERVE our money. But it'd be kinda cool. Nosebleeds?


 
Not sure if I'll even go


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

God, I'm pretty sure RAW is WORSE than Impact right now. It's hard to believe MitB was only a few months ago.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Btw, whoever came up with Swagglers promo and him singing deserves a bonus.





Masterpiece said:


> Not sure if I'll even go


Same.  Just considerations.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Btw, whoever came up with Swagglers promo and him singing deserves a bonus.



Did any else feel an odd and confusing sense of pride seeing Swagger & Ziggler playing the "Heel foreigner who talks down the country they're in?" Doesn't happen that often, and when it does it's rarely done that well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2011)

What did I just read?


> WWE is planning a new reality show for its WWE network which would focus on a group of WWE legends living together.  It is supposed to be similar to VH1's "Surreal Life".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

Best part of RAW was Vickie's dress. Look at how excited Jack Swagger is just by being near her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best part of RAW was Vickie's dress. Look at how excited Jack Swagger is just by being near her.



She did look great.:33


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2011)

Something all wrestling fan should watch 
23:34-30-42
Link removed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

CZW is real, huh?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2011)

Suddenly the prospects of a broom wrestling in RAW was a hundred millions times better than this entire episode of RAW.  The week before your PPV and you give us a shit tease.  Like you have Mark Henry vs Big Show and dont even build it up because you want to keep smashing Morrison.

You give Ryder a title shot when he hasn't been on RAW for the past two weeks.

Who knows what is happening on why Punk vs Miz is booked.

GAWD an Impact Austin Aries promo was a hundred times better than that entire hour.

So glad House was on at 9 PM and Castle at 11.  Goodbye RAW.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

A: Tamina is hot.
B: AJ is limber.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Did any else feel an odd and confusing sense of pride seeing Swagger & Ziggler playing the "Heel foreigner who talks down the country they're in?" Doesn't happen that often, and when it does it's rarely done that well.



Zigger is that damn good, that youngster HHH better watch out or ziggs gonna beat him to the top


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

> PWInsider is reporting that former WWE Diva and TNA Knockout Gail Kim will be returning to TNA at tonight’s Impact taping.
> 
> Gail was previously in TNA from 2005-2008, where she was crowned the first ever Knockouts Champion in 2007. Gail left the company due to financial reasons and returned to WWE. As we all know, Gail quit WWE in August and her contract recently expired.



Welcome Back Gail.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2011)

Shame that Gail is gone.  I think that the current divas trend is to get rid of actual female wrestlers (Deeb/Kim)  and install female bodybuilders and models.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 18, 2011)

Gail must really love wrestling isn't she marrying some millionaire


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

inb4GailKimvsVelvetSkyatthenextppv


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 18, 2011)

When I saw John Laurenitis saying there was gonna be a main event tag match between Cena, Jim Ross, Cole and Del Rio, I turned it off and went to bed.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Btw, whoever came up with Swagglers promo and him singing deserves a bonus.
> Same.  Just considerations.



You know it's around Christmas time & they will probably do some lameass special.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Shame that Gail is gone.  I think that the current divas trend is to get rid of actual female wrestlers (Deeb/Kim)  and install female bodybuilders and models.



An actual female wrestler is holding the title right now, shes also is in a team with another actual female wrestler.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> When I saw John Laurenitis saying there was gonna be a main event tag match between Cena, Jim Ross, Cole and Del Rio, I turned it off and went to bed.



John's full of shit, and a liar. last week or the week before when he said Big show was back and implied he would be there on raw the dude never showed up. Last night he said Mysterio was back and yet again another dude never showed up. 

Yeah big show showed up on that following friday but he shouldn't say people are back but not back on the show he's speaking on.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> John's full of shit, and a liar. last week or the week before when he said Big show was back and implied he would be there on raw the dude never showed up. Last night he said Mysterio was back and yet again another dude never showed up.
> 
> Yeah big show showed up on that following friday but he shouldn't say people are back but not back on the show he's speaking on.



Is that disgruntled employee storyline over? I'm tired of that shit.

I don't feel the flow going on with these fights like i felt before. i don't know, I just feel whats going on hasn't been making much sense to me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> John's full of shit, and a liar. last week or the week before when he said Big show was back and implied he would be there on raw the dude never showed up. Last night he said Mysterio was back and yet again another dude never showed up.
> 
> Yeah big show showed up on that following friday but he shouldn't say people are back but not back on the show he's speaking on.


It's called "being a heel".


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You know it's around Christmas time & they will probably do some lameass special.


Less sold than I was on the idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

okay, just came of watching raw.. one question, why are those mexicans cheering for that white devil john cena?  

ziggler is just too epic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

EPIC FUCKING SPOILER AHEAD



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

is that? oh snap!! 

finally a reason to watch impact


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> EPIC FUCKING SPOILER AHEAD
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH




Damn it you beat me, yeah Im glad he won, he is more deserving than his partner, IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

In Hogan we trust.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Storm celebrates with Fortune.
Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i know nobody will care, but this still proves that TNA are as directionless as ever


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i know nobody will care, but this still proves that TNA are as directionless as ever




*Spoiler*: __ 



Give Prichard some time

You cant fix in 1 day the garbage of 3-4 years

Also Gail returned and she is now a heel, she attacked Velvet


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i know nobody will care, but this still proves that TNA are as directionless as ever




*Spoiler*: __ 



No they're not. They're ripping off the Eddie Edwards/Davey Richards ROH storyline, only they're using guys with actual charisma to do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




maybe you're right.. but this still all happened without any build.. not just that, the customers that paid for BFG to see roode winning got trolled and TNA made a title change on free TV with his partner grabbing the strap..

trollish and directionless..


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Beaten to the punch with better imagery.  *tilts head*  And she does THAT?  Well fuck, looks like I have a reason to watch TNA.  Just wish Hogan was nowhere to be found.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://p.twimg.com/AcE5b1pCIAAfxjA.jpg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe you didn't notice, but James Storm almost beat both Roode AND Angle during Roode's build-up, only to lose because both times someone interfered. Storm wins the title on a show that over a million people watch. The ppv will probably at best, have 50,000 buys. Now you get a good Storm/Roode main event feud out of the deal too, thus building up TWO main event stars. Stop being a mark jabronie, brother.  

/Hulk Hogan


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like TNA pushed the wrong guy, Storm is the better babyface while Roode suits better as a heel.

Well here is a recap of what happened tonight

- Impact Zone is dead quiet during promo. ALL crowd noise is pumped in. 

- Dixie?s music is terrible.

- Sting new TNA authority figure. 

- Angle vs James Storm for the TNA title.

- Hardy and Jarrett brawl, agents break it up. Hardy looks really good and clean. Hardy threw his shirt to the crowd and a fan threw it back.

- Gunner and Abyss absolutely sucked the life out of the building. Abyss wins by count out.

- Gail Kim returns to TNA as a heel aligned with Karen Jarrett. 

- Garrett Bischoff decks Eric out cold.

- James Storm pins Kurt Angle after a Last Call superkick in about 3 minutes. Celebrated in the crowd and with Fortune.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




expect either:-
1) having roode win at BFG and have the two feud or..
2) built up storm to win at BFG and make them feud, would've made much more sense..

BFG is basically filler now.. and thats the highlight show of the year for them..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like TNA pushed the wrong guy, Storm is the better babyface while Roode suits better as a heel.



*Spoiler*: __ 



i guess you're right.. but like i said, nobody will care anyways..






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



still sounds like a horrible show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Counterpoint: -All TNA ppvs are pointless and build towards making you watch Impact 
-Roode is set for a heel turn and being a jealous failure is a lot easier explained than just random jealousy
-You're a mark jabronie, brother


----------



## Darc (Oct 18, 2011)

Storm beat Kurt in 3 minutes? wut? 

fuck your spoilers, we the only fools who post here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

Kurt's also injured, so he probably couldn't do a full match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Steiner was supposed to face Abyss, I wonder what happened.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TNA pushing away PPV buyers? amazing plan


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry about your damn luck Roode. 

TNA should just stop doing PPVs. Really.

Course I'm not going to watch TNA just because of this. Burned me too many times to fall for that shit again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 18, 2011)

TNA you cease to surprise me.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2011)

Time will tell whether or not this was a good move, it's just going to force beer money into a feud and once more try to break up fortune, this shits getting too predictable. 

Roode should have won, then could've played heel as it was mentioned, leaving storm the opportunity to then fight him. Fuck the lwo, their feud should be while they are also the tag champs.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> Storm beat Kurt in 3 minutes? wut?
> 
> fuck your spoilers, we the only fools who post here



Thats assuming no ones lurking, or no new people want to join, or say, people who simply aren't posting on this page but watch TNA.


So...yea...I'd stick to the spoilers when talking about stuff that hasn't been on TV yet.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gashir makes a good argument about Storm nearly winning, but personally, it's just a coincidence. TNA is still punting from this idea that you absolutely need hard to watch plot twists. 

It's an interesting storyline to say the very least. But to speak to Khris' point, the storyline does nothing to capture energy following Roode. I think that is a valid statement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another thought is that they want to redo the Davey Richards/Eddie Edwards storyline from ROH. Richards was hyped up like Roode to win the title, but he always came up short. Then his tag team partner ends up winning the title out of nowhere. Davey is happy for Edwards, but Eddie wants to prove himself as a "real" champion by beating Davey. They then have the match, but remain friends.

This would be another option that doesn't necessitate turning Roode heel.

Another thought is that no combination of Angle, Sting, Anderson are in the title picture as a result, so that's a major plus.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They give the title to Storm two nights after they wont give it to Roode...




TNA = Trolling Natural Assholes


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

So, Storm has a moderate undercurrent of support it seems.  This seems a smart move.  The problem lies in what happens now.  Recall when Anderson first won the title, and how that spiraled to hell.  Same with Hardy, though that was his own fault moreso.  The real fear is the new champ gets marginalized for the real big names, brother.

Old guard.  Do me a favor.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just saw the video. 

Wow..

More dirtsheets saying that TNA will now play to the direction of Dixie taking back her company. 



> -- Tonight and tomorrow night's Impact Wrestling tapings in Orlando, Florida will focus heavily on Dixie Carter regaining control of TNA Wrestling and Hulk Hogan's babyface turn. Therefore, a number of wrestlers who are considered regulars will be left off both events.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hogan donned his trademark "Hulkamania" red and yellow colors in an in-ring segment with Sting that will air on Thursday's show.






Not sure if want.


----------



## Darc (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay white knight, calm down. We can use spoiler tags.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2011)

Full Impact spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Impact Spoilers
October 20, 2011

Impact

Sting/Hulk Hogan in-ring promo.
They talked for a long time about the real Hulk Hogan being back. Hogan leaves and then Sting brings out Dixie Carter. Dixie promises to never make the same mistakes again. She appoints Sting as the new TNA authority figure while she takes care of her executive duties at TNA headquarters. Kurt Angle comes out and tells them how they probably expected Bobby Roode to be standing there with them instead of him but it’s too bad because he’s still the world champion. Bobby Roode comes out and tells Angle that he screwed him at Bound for Glory but he isn’t sure if there’s anything he could do about it. Sting gets on the mic and says since Dixie just gave him the authority and since he saw what happened at Bound for Glory that there should be a rematch tonight. Angle rebuffs Sting’s orders and reveals that when the Bound for Glory contract was written up there was a stipulation added in by Bischoff and Hogan that he would only have to defend the title against Roode one time only because they viewed him as a big time threat. James Storm then comes out and tells Angle that since he won’t be able to give Roode a title shot, why not him? Sting thinks it’s a good idea and makes the match much to Angle’s displeasure.

Knockouts Tag Team Title Match
Tara & Miss Tessmacher .vs. Winter & Angelina Love
Tara/Tessmacher defeats Winter/Angelina Love via pinfall.

Jeff Jarrett with Karen Jarrett/Jeff Hardy in-ring promo.
Jeff Jarrett vows to finish what was started at Bound for Glory and tells Hardy what happened at Victory Road wasn’t the first time Hardy messed up and that he’s screwed up many times beforehand. Things end up getting physical and a security/referee/agents break apart happens. Al Snow and D-Lo Brown end up taking sides and get into a little bit of a scuffle which allows Jeff Jarrett to kick Jeff Hardy low while everybody was distracted. Jeff Jarrett then leaves with Karen.

Abyss .vs. Gunner
Abyss defeats Gunner via countout. Gunner got on the mic beforehand and called out Abyss. Gunner pretty much ran away like a coward.

Velvet Sky in-ring promo.
Karen Jarrett interrupts and brings Traci Brooks with her. She’s still VP of the Knockouts Division and threatens to fire them both but where would the fun be in that. She wants to dish out physical trauma to Sky and leave her with scars. She has security escort Traci away and then brings out Madison Rayne for what appeared to be a match but was only a diversion for a Gail Kim return. Kim pearl harbored Sky and aligned herself with Karen Jarrett and Madison Rayne.

Eric Bischoff/Bully Ray/Gunner/Scott Steiner in-ring promo.
Bischoff says he’ll deal with his son on his own time but he wants to talk to Hogan face-to-face. Hogan comes out and they talk some more about what happened at Bound for Glory and how he turned his back on Immortal. Bischoff slaps Hogan but Hogan points at him and does his ‘you’ taunt. The other Immortal members climb on the apron and look as if they’re going to ambush Hogan but Sting comes from the crowd with two black baseball bats in hand and they send them scurrying away. Bischoff backs up the entrance ramp and bumps into his son who is now being called Garrett Bischoff. Garrett is not in referee clothes but in a dress shirt. Garrett rips off his shirt and lays out Eric Bischoff with a punch to the face. 

Backstage promo.
Roode is walking with Storm to the ring and Storm talks about how he wishes he had more time to prepare. Roode tells Storm not to worry about it since he’s been with the company since day 1 and is more than prepared for the match. Roode tells Storm to go become a world champion.

Main Event
TNA World Heavyweight Championship Match
James Storm .vs. Kurt Angle
James Storm defeats Kurt Angle to become the new TNA World Heavyweight Champion via pinfall. Match lasted about 1 minute. It consisted of Angle punching and stomping Storm in the corner before playing to the camera and turning around into a superkick.

Post-match, Bobby Roode, AJ Styles, & Kazarian come out to celebrate with a six-pack of beer. Storm goes into the crowd to celebrate and splashes beer all over the place.

TNA Xplosion

Jesse Sorensen defeated Robbie E w/ Rob Terry via pinfall.




Horrible booking...how dare they job Rob Terry!


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2011)

Hardy wont win the title right away, he will probably be busy with Jarrett for at most 6 months, you know that this is Jarrett we are talking about, he likes to drag his feuds for a good chunk of time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once Storm and Roode end their feud, I see Crimson ,Anderson or RVD as the next challenger,

Remember that RVD never lost the title.....


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2011)

EBischoff Eric Bischoff 
Having a blast watching Internet marks react. Candy from a baby! 

Lol Eric, what a troll


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 19, 2011)

3 minutes of the simplest but most believable finisher ever.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> 3 minutes of the simplest but most believable finisher ever.



Thats not a clothesline.

 THIS is a clothesline. A lariat, to be precise.[


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3A7Aa3oXtpg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jYEVrWDnl-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2011)

TNA Yesterday's tapings


*Spoiler*: __ 




 -IMPACT opened with James Storm (complete with new music) coming to the ring. He talks about his dad and how he wished he was there to see his title win. Fortune come and and they put each other over. Storm says Bobby Roode was screwed and is about to give him a title shot when Samoa Joe interrupts. Joe whines about Storm giving all of his friends title shots instead of real competition. Sting comes out and makes a #1 Contender Match between Bobby Roode and Samoa Joe tonight.

-Rob Van Dam defeated Christopher Daniels by DQ when Daniels used a screwdriver. Daniels was going to continue using the weapon on RVD but AJ Styles came out for the save.

-Eric Bischoff is in the ring and calls out Garrett. Bischoff talks about their history and all he has done for Garrett. He wants an apology from Garrett later tonight.

In a pretape, Ric Flair bullies Garrett telling him he had better go out there later tonight and apologize or else!

-In another promo, Karen Jarrett, Madison Rayne and Gail Kim are in the ring. Gail pretty much says that she doesn't have to explain her actions to the fans because she does what she wants to. At Turning Point it will be Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim for the Knockouts Title.

-Gail Kim defeated Tara

-Eric Young defeated Robbie E to retain the Television Championship. After the match Robbie and Terry beat down EY. Young announced that at the Macon Tapings, he is bringing in Ronnie from Jersey Shore.

-We were going to get another brawl between Jeff Jarrett and Jeff Hardy in the middle of the ring like the past two shows but before it happens, Hardy is ambushed from behind by Bully Ray. This is then turned into a match.

-Jeff Hardy defeated Bully Ray with the Swanton Bomb. After the match, Jarrett and Ray beat on Hardy and are about to put him through a table when Mr. Anderson makes the save.

-Eric Bischoff comes out waiting for his apology. Garrett Bischoff comes out followed by Ric Flair. Flair demands that Garrett apologize to Eric but Garrett won't. Flair freaks out on Garrett before Garrett gets fired up and hits Flair. Both Flair and Eric Bischoff then lay a whipping on Garrett for a few minutes.

-Bobby Roode (also with new theme music) defeated Samoa Joe in a #1 Contender's Match to earn a World Title shot against James Storm in Macon.

XPLOSION
 -Madison Rayne defeated Brooke Tessmacher. 
-Gunner defeated Kazarian by holding onto the ropes during a Kazarian pinfall attempt.
 -Eric Young defeated Rob Terry.




Its Shane/Vince again.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 20, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]3A7Aa3oXtpg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jYEVrWDnl-g[/YOUTUBE]



It's good to see scott on the road to recovery.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Sigh, Joe's gonna leave and this 'company' where wrestling matters will tank.  Kidding, it kinda had to happen.  Props for him getting near a shot, but this has gone too far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)

Joe is fat and his fatness is what's holding him back. He's not even that good of a wrestler anymore because of it. He has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

He put in more work that those two 'specimens' combined AND still made time to communicate and connect with the crowd.  While fat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)

The Samoa Joe of today would get laughed at and be put into the Kokina clutch in 30 seconds by the Samoa Joe of 2006. He's lost all his aura.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]3A7Aa3oXtpg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jYEVrWDnl-g[/YOUTUBE]



Don't know if youtube has the full version, I just watched it  on ESPN. Just heart breaking really. Growing up with wrestling, and not being into it now, I'm pretty desensitized by the deaths. But seeing him in that bad shape, and seeing his family; it's just depressing.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2011)

John Approves


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2011)

HD 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL4IbTRRtSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2011)

Bound for Glory Ratings by Dave Meltzer.

Austin Aries vs. Brian Kendrick ***1/2
Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (Full Metal Mayhem Match) ***1/4
Crimson vs. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Morgan **1/4
Mr. Anderson vs. Bully Ray (Falls Count Anywhere Match) ***1/2
Velvet Sky vs. Winter vs. Mickie James vs. Madison Rayne DUD
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels (I Quit Match) *3/4
Sting vs. Hulk Hogan ***
Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode ***


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Sting vs. Hulk Hogan ***


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2011)

> -Rob Van Dam defeated Christopher Daniels by DQ when Daniels used a screwdriver. Daniels was going to continue using the weapon on RVD but AJ Styles came out for the save.



Am I the only one not into the AJ, Daniels storyline at all?

I'm not really interested in Hardy either : /.


----------



## Darc (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't understand the ratings.



President Goobang said:


> Am I the only one not into the AJ, Daniels storyline at all?
> 
> I'm not really interested in Hardy either : /.



Its terrible, AJ is a main eventer but used as Midcard.... and with a jobber like Daniels too, it pisses me off. He should be going after the title.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



The crowd carried the match, for Meltzer, any type of match that has that kind of reaction, is at least a *** stars match.

See also:
Hogan/Rock
Hogan/McMahon.
Band/Team 3d.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> I don't understand the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> Its terrible, AJ is a main eventer but used as Midcard.... and with a jobber like Daniels too, it pisses me off. He should be going after the title.



It's sad that Daniels is a jobber, he's a talented wrestler but his look is confusing, gay at the very least.  Aj does belong in the main event, I'd like to see him vs Jeff hardy for the title.

Didn't Daniels say i quit? so why is he still there?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)

Daniels said "I quit" only so he could run away. Then he came back out as soon as AJ had his back turned and attacked him and laughed at him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb67bjNHdxk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

13:51 

BEST THING EVER


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2011)

People care about what Meltzer has to say or thinks?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2011)

THIS is a clothesline. A lariat, to be precise.

.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 20, 2011)

The vaginal claw, works every time


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not watching impact.   Am I doing it right?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 20, 2011)

Why are you like an abused spouse Ag, as for a discussion to remind us that anything is better than impact we already know the results of.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2011)

i've been watching it.

opening promo nearly 45 minutes what


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Mmm?  I'm no different than my sig and avatar.  Taking all the abuse pro wrestling throws our way and we just keep coming back for more.

....I broke.  Just tuned in and got to see D'lo and Snow face off.  I don't think the show can get any better for me.

....why did Angle sound like nobody puts baby in a corner just then?





President Goobang said:


> opening promo nearly 45 minutes what


. . . . . Are you serious bro?  Speaking of.....ZTLIS time?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm starting to watch TNA lately Austin Aries is so fucking hilarious he was on ROH?, and da fuck is wrong with Kendrick? he behaves like some addict, that can't be him acting.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow....that is SOME fucking kick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Have any of you guys been to a ROH show? I go to one once in a while, my uncle and I get in for free. My uncle was one of the first employes when it initially started, and is friends with one of the guys. Really great shows, and I love that they always do it around the corner from my house.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2011)

So James Storm is the new TNA chamption.  That'll be interesting to see where this storyline takes us.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> Have any of you guys been to a ROH show? I go to one once in a while, my uncle and I get in for free. My uncle was one of the first employes when it initially started, and is friends with one of the guys. Really great shows, and I love that they always do it around the corner from my house.



I actually go to all ROH shows in NYC.  They usually give excellent shows.

Although the last few years with the exit of Cabana, Aries, Tyler, Claudio, Hero, Bryan and Nigel has me dealing with ROH rookies.  But as far as action and great shows are concerned its the best 40-90 bucks I can spend on and have great fucking seats.

I went to a WWE Garden show and I paid 190 dollars and I was stuck all the way by the bleachers it was horrible.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> Have any of you guys been to a ROH show? I go to one once in a while, my uncle and I get in for free. My uncle was one of the first employes when it initially started, and is friends with one of the guys. Really great shows, and I love that they always do it around the corner from my house.



You lucky bastard


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> So James Storm is the new TNA chamption.  That'll be interesting to see where this storyline takes us.



Straight to insanity and lulz. Get on board .


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2011)

WWE Network launches in 2012, but we're already taking names for our new slate of shows, including a controversial look back at the Monday Night War. Waged between WWE and WCW during the 90's, this battle for TV dominance unfolded live each week, giving rise to some of the most iconic Superstars and storylines of our time. And you get to relive it in one action-packed television season.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2011)

>strongly against a network that's going to be a bunch of reruns.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2011)

Dixie Carter claims that last night's Impact was the highest rated Impact ever.

LOLWUT


----------



## Darc (Oct 21, 2011)

Do they tape 2 Impacts at a time? Cause those Spoilers posted last page didn't match what I watched last night o__O



President Goobang said:


> >strongly against a network that's going to be a bunch of reruns.



>strongly infavor of getting some of the vagina in your avatar.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2011)

You're not the only one .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2011)

Darc said:


> Do they tape 2 Impacts at a time? Cause those Spoilers posted last page didn't match what I watched last night o__O



Yeah, TNA usually does 2 tapings in a row.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh so that explains why impact didn't start out with storm coming to the ring with the title. 

I'm strongly against them giving new themes to storm and roode, beer money is their theme. 

Oh, i also had a strange dream last night, where fortune ric flair and evolution formed a super cross promotion faction. I don't remember why but for some reason i thought it was epic.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> >strongly against a network that's going to be a bunch of reruns.



It won't be.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure if slowpoking but they finally released Brock's entrance in WWE 12.

[YOUTUBE]sriS8ugiWRk[/YOUTUBE]

WELP, THERE WENT THE PAIN.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

Time for jomo to be buried again.

his twitter tag should be @buriedjomo


----------



## Vox (Oct 21, 2011)

Man, the kids would flip at a Lesnar return.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

Dolph has two matches at vengeance so zack has a chance. 

But im confused i saw footage of smackdown superstars doing an outside show, sort of like road wild so why isn't this smackdown outside?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

its Zackdown time!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it wasn't for James Storm being fucking awesome, that probably would've been one of the worst Impact episodes ever. Way too much goddamn talking and not enough wrestling. Have to say that Roode giving Storm the pep talk before the main was the most fired up I've seen him in a long ass time even with the push he'd been getting before BFG.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

wtf is mask vs mask?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

A: Dolf got 2 matches.  TIme to shine.
B: Beth looks good embarrassed.  Does that mean something?
C: Will Cody win?  Course not.  Should Cody win?  Well, it is a new beginning.
D: Sigh, BS > both champs.  And obviously Cena > BS, so...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Not sure if slowpoking but they finally released Brock's entrance in WWE 12.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sriS8ugiWRk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WELP, THERE WENT THE PAIN.



Wow, the graphics look like shit.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 21, 2011)

Just like PPV match...cara vs cara just isn't what it should be...
For whats advertised as to exciting high fliers...they sure do go slow most the match...


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> A: Dolf got 2 matches.  TIme to shine.
> B: Beth looks good embarrassed.  Does that mean something?
> C: Will Cody win?  Course not.  Should Cody win?  Well, it is a new beginning.
> D: Sigh, BS > both champs.  And obviously Cena > BS, so...



Cody should win that match, Randy needs to be buried for a while. 

I personally would rather see Henry vs del rio at vengeance than another blatant opportunity for cena to increase his championship total.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

typical WWE remove the mask of any Lucha Libre.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

Rey Mysterio seriously needs to come back and show these 2 sin caras how its done.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Cody should win that match, I want Randy to be buried for a while.






Agmaster said:


> C: Will Cody win?  Course not.  Should Cody win?  Well, it is a new beginning.



Vince is said to be very high on Cody, so he still have chance to come out on top maybe not at Vengeance but eventually.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy shit beth looks feminine and hot. 

Why does eve deserve a title shot, the bellas deserve one far more than that tramp.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

Randy Orton has been losing for a while now, I see this Cody vs Orton dragging onto Survivor Series.


Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes will end via disqualification


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2011)

It seems like Show has dropped alot of weight, down to 390 yet somehow he's still touted by commentators as close to 500 pounds.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 21, 2011)

Big show took out 2 champions 

OVERWHELMING!


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt1KDmm5ViU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I actually go to all ROH shows in NYC.  They usually give excellent shows.
> 
> Although the last few years with the exit of Cabana, Aries, Tyler, Claudio, Hero, Bryan and Nigel has me dealing with ROH rookies.  But as far as action and great shows are concerned its the best 40-90 bucks I can spend on and have great fucking seats.
> 
> I went to a WWE Garden show and I paid 190 dollars and I was stuck all the way by the bleachers it was horrible.



40-90 ? Here in Philly front row tickets are 40$.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Randy will beat Cody even though Vince is high on Cody right now apparently. With that being said I expect Cody to keep getting higher on the list, last a little bit in the Royal Rumble and then end up winning the Money in the Bank at this year's WM.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2011)

Big Show punching out Mark during his run-in was one of the funniest things I've ever seen


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2011)

mark got fucked up hard. i think i saw a tooth fly and some spit.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 40-90 ? Here in Philly front row tickets are 40$.



Front Row seats run about 130.

The 40-90 are balcony seats which are better in my opinion. Majority of the shows we go to like the street fights end up outside the ring and I can't see shit chants go around because we dont know whats going on.  So Balcony for me.  I mean I savor the moment when the wrestlers do a big spot in the crowd but I've seen most of them anyway.  I have an autographed Bret Hart Mint Figurine.  I have a photo with flair.  Meet and greets with Danielson, McGuiness, Tyler and Aries.    So I don't complain much because the 130-250 you spend on Madison Square Garden you get stuck on horrible seats.  You think you're getting a bang for your money but you actually get stuck behind the entrance ramps which is bullshit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> typical WWE remove the mask of any Lucha Libre.


That was Bischoff in WCW.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think Randy will beat Cody even though Vince is high on Cody right now apparently. With that being said I expept Cody to keep getting higher on the list, last a little bit in the Royal Rumble and then end up winning the Money in the Bank at this year's WM.



Yeah i agree. I hope this isnt the case, because Im really digging Cody's character right now. Its completely different from what we've been seeing in the wwe for awhile. Kinda like a breath of fresh air from the typical "cocky heel" types that we seen alot over the past few years.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Big Show punching out Mark during his run-in was one of the funniest things I've ever seen



so they're touting that as his new finisher i guess. to be able to see ko matches would be awesome. 

Henry and Ricardo got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Vox (Oct 22, 2011)

Show and his knock-out punch has been about for a bit now. Like, since his Mayweather bout at WM.

And Rhodes is looking better and better physically and in-ring. He doesn't look half the child he did when he was in-ring with Orton last year. I wish he would drop that accent thing he has going on though. Wearing a mask makes you talk like a tard? Come on dude, you can still be creepy without taking 5 minutes to say 3 sentences.

On another note, stop burying Swagger you fucking fucks!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Randy Orton has been losing for a while now, I see this Cody vs Orton dragging onto Survivor Series.
> 
> 
> Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes will end via disqualification



I'd like to see him involved with some of the RAW regulars, like Punk.


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8NmmraApM0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K59TeS7lQA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZl4tthKsto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw the Punk and Ambrose stuff.  One day that guy will be wasted by the machine.  Is it sad I have no hope in what WWE will actually do with talented talent?


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That was Bischoff in WCW.


Love him or hate him, being maskless helped Rey become the legend he is today.

Also, *#nokneepads*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2011)

Punk has already said he has no intention of wrestling past 40.  Will that change? Maybe, maybe not.  I mean these days they are making a lot of money.  However, Punk isn't your typical "wrestler"  No Drugs, No Alcohol and only known addiction is Comics and Food.  I can probably see him as an actual Fat Ass in 10 or 20 years.  

I was going to post the Dean vs Punk stuff which was great by the way.  I also saw Tyler Black at the end which was awesome and weird because he came out to point and cheer at punk and got ignored lol.

The fact that he wrestled and put Ambrose over was awesome.  Especially considering he wasn't even the champion.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2011)

>didn't know KN watched WWE.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 22, 2011)

LOLOLO just saw the Smackdown Results.

Zack vs Dolph tomorrow? I just can't fucking wait


----------



## Sarun (Oct 22, 2011)

Dolph doing double duty at PPV.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Saw the Punk and Ambrose stuff.  One day that guy will be wasted by the machine.  Is it sad I have no hope in what WWE will actually do with talented talent?



Yes, mainly because it's completely unrealistic. That's coming from someone who had his favorite wrestler released in the past year.

"talented talent"


----------



## Totitos (Oct 22, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler, we comin' for you broski.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2011)

The logical play is to have Dolph drop the U.S. title and have Perfect American win the Tag belts since Bourne is injured.   <sigh>  I am fucking hoping that Chris Hero hurries the fuck up with his deal so that I can see him and Antonio on Survivor Series


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Yes, mainly because it's completely unrealistic. That's coming from someone who had his favorite wrestler released in the past year.
> 
> "talented talent"



Are you agreeing or disagreeing with him? 




Shadow said:


> The logical play is to have Dolph drop the U.S. title and have Perfect American win the Tag belts since Bourne is injured.   <sigh>  I am fucking hoping that Chris Hero hurries the fuck up with his deal so that I can see him and Antonio on Survivor Series


He was only injured for that one week.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiJ_OIfhkwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Are you agreeing or disagreeing with him?



Disagreeing. Pretty strongly at that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That's coming from someone who had his favorite wrestler released in the past year.



I never realized you were a Melina fan.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I never realized you were a Melina fan.



Melinasapien: She gonna fuck yo husband


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Melinasapien: She gonna fuck yo husband



Batistasapien: He's gonna eat yo girl.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Batistasapien: He's gonna eat yo girl.



Makes you wonder if he joined MMA cause he heard the term "ground and Pound" but when he got there he became very dissappointed at what that term meant.  Explains why he hasn't been doing much.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2011)

Damn, i should have gone to that fcw match, even though i had to work and it was all the way the hell out in Osceola county  

What surprised me the most was seeing Norman smiley, i didn't know he was still in the biz, i miss his in the ring antics, he was one of my favorite wcw wrestlers.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

*Why SmackDown isn’t live on a weekly basis?*
“Smackdown isn’t live because of exorbitant, increased tv production costs of keeping production crew on road all week.”

*Why Owen Hart is not in the WWE Hall of Fame?*
“Owen Hart has not been inducted because of potential legal issues w/ his estate, etc.”

*Why Chris Benoit is not in the WWE Hall of Fame?*
 “Why #ChrisBenoit not yet inducted to #HOF?…. You can’t be serious.”

The fan replied, “Benoit was a GREAT wrestler, you’ve got to give him credit for that.”

Ross responded, “No one ever said Benoit wasn’t a great wrestler did they? The last few days of his life precludes his HOF status.”


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2011)

Steen Wolf results?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2011)

> “Owen Hart has not been inducted because of potential legal issues w/ his estate, etc.”



Basically cause his wife is a bitch


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Why SmackDown isn?t live on a weekly basis?*
> ?Smackdown isn?t live because of exorbitant, increased tv production costs of keeping production crew on road all week.?
> 
> *Why Owen Hart is not in the WWE Hall of Fame?*
> ...




Man, I can jus imagine the backlash that the E would receive if Beniot was inducted into the hof. Lpl. A pr nightmare, without a doubt. The E wouldn't hear the end of it, and that bitch nancy grace would be all over it. Lol.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

JR just should've answered "who?" It's already decided the guy doesn't exist now. Why's Ross humoring people?

The Hart thing is sad to hear. 

As for SD! I'm gonna say "boo-hoo" and leave it at that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Love him or hate him, being maskless helped Rey become the legend he is today.


*WAT.*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Basically cause his wife is a bitch



Yeah, she's totally a bitch for being mad that the WWE killed her husband through negligence. Whatta cunt.

Are u serious, bro?


----------



## Vox (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck Benoit. He's a dick. No matter how awesome his career was, I hope he burns in fucking hell.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2011)

Super Dragon returned to PWG!


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, she's totally a bitch for being mad that the WWE killed her husband through negligence. Whatta cunt.
> 
> Are u serious, bro?



Shes totally being a bitch for hiding Owens legacy. An incredibly talented wrestler, sadly very few will ever get to see much of that thanks to her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Shes totally being a bitch for hiding Owens legacy. An incredibly talented wrestler, sadly very few will ever get to see much of that thanks to her.



Myself included.

I heard and read so much of Owen being supposed to be so great and all that dilly-dally though never really seen anything about it directly.

All I know is People talk high about him unfortunately.

[YOUTUBE]Ad5ZxpMTHZM[/YOUTUBE]

Cole.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

*prays Jomo is the guy in the mask*





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *WAT.*


It helped him become more comfortable working the north american style.   And when he remasked, that new knowledge and experience didn't just  vanish.  Filthy animals rocked, bruh.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Vox said:


> Fuck Benoit. He's a dick. No matter how awesome his career was, I hope he burns in fucking hell.



We all do dumb shit when we're fucked up.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Dolph vs Zach may be the match of the year actually. This is if Zach wins of course.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Benoit was my favorite wrestler prior to his demise, i feel bad for what happened in the final hours but regardless of what happened it doesn't diminish his status as one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. To not put him in the hall of fame is pretty shameful, worrying about the public opinion and what some whore like nancy grace might think fuck them. 



This article goes on to state that six former nfl players who had received multiple concussions went onto hurt themselves or others, and two of them committed suicide. They are also known to have suffered from depression and erratic behavior just like Benoit. 

Not trying to justify his actions or anything, i just don't understand how you guys can be so heavy handed with this, he was far from being in the right mind and aware of the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Benoit was my favorite wrestler prior to his demise, i feel bad for what happened in the final hours but regardless of what happened it doesn't diminish his status as one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. To not put him in the hall of fame is pretty shameful, worrying about the public opinion and what some whore like nancy grace might think fuck them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure WWE is aware of all that. For those press that don't care for WWE making headlines like "WWE honors murderer!" and WWE doesn't want that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Shes totally being a bitch for hiding Owens legacy. An incredibly talented wrestler, sadly very few will ever get to see much of that thanks to her.



LOL


...no.

Very few will ever get to see him because WWE KILLED HIM

God, some of you people...


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

If WWE could get away with killing Owen then what makes you think you're untouchable? Watch yo mouth Ghost b4 u become one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm untouchable, because I'm not an up and coming midcarder with talent that might threaten HHH's push.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm sure WWE is aware of all that. For those press that don't care for WWE making headlines like "WWE honors murderer!" and WWE doesn't want that.


Never solve the problem, just cover the symptom.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler would be a better heel WWE champion than Del Rio.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

poor alberto can't get over.


----------



## Vox (Oct 23, 2011)

Would you honestly put a murderer in your Hall of Fame. Not just any murderer, but a guy who killed his wife and his own child. Fuck that.

Crazy or not, that is fucked. WWE is doing the right thing in ignoring his existence.

On another note, how did they deal with it on Orton's DVD?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Chris Benoit was only second to Eddie in charisma inside the ring. I don't really under value his whole career as a wrestler for his last months of existence by ending with his life the way he did.
Before that he was much more than just another champion, he had the spirit, the guts and was the kind of fighter I used to cheer and idol when I was a kid.
I remember so many times when he made his taunt I'd just stand up and imitate him.
He shook hands with Orton when he became the youngest World Champion of all time, right after losing. He always respected all his opponents to that level. Thanks to him I ended up becoming another Randy Orton fan on that night he became a champion.

Chris Benoit, along with Eddie will always be my favourite WWE superstars. Always.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

Eh, I'm not gonna give my personal opinion, but the _fact_ of the matter is he killed his family, and speaking of him in anything even remotely close to a positive way will get WWE in some hot water and even lose them so fans in the common crowd. Doesn't matter why it happened, doesn't matter how it happened, doesn't matter what caused and led up to it happening, it happened.

This dude named Chris Benoit, in the eyes of the public, is a murderer. The End....


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Come on guys, WWE already got blamed for the deterioration of his brain. Vince is not going to make his company a target by inducting Chris.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

But does anyone think in the long run it would do them any harm? would they lose any fans, i think not. 

He should at least be given an honorary mention, induct him but out of respect for his career while at the same time saying you don't condone his actions. all bases covered.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Chris Benoit is like a condom in my bedroom, IT DOESN'T EXIST!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

Vengeance Predictions:-

*Mark Henry *(c) vs The Big Show 	
*Alberto Del Rio* (c) vs John Cena
*Triple H and CM Punk* vs The Miz and R-Truth 	
*Randy Orton* vs Cody Rhodes 	
*Beth Phoenix *(c) vs Eve Torres 	
Air Boom (Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs *Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler *
*Dolph Ziggler *(c) vs Zack Ryder 	
Christian vs *Sheamus*

expect the rock to show up


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> ...no.
> ...



Saying they killed him is saying they intentionally caused his death, thats comparing the company to a murderer. Thats not the case, An awful accident? yes, Could it have been avoided? Easily. Was it done intentionally? NO.

Even with out that, the last thing a great wrestler will want is to have his history forgotten. Even his own brother has mentioned what a crime it is to erase his memory!
Actually...pretty well his entire family other than her has agreed on this point.

Still tho, if you want to keep saying they killed him, its an understandable claim, but then wouldn't the least WWE could then do for him would be to put him in the HoF and let everyone see his great talent?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 23, 2011)

Vengeance Predictions:

*Mark Henry* (c) vs Big Show: Big Show is the hero of the week to add fuel to Mark's reign of domination. 
*Alberto Del Rio* (c) vs John Cena: If that program with CM Punk will go in full motion then ADR retains.
*Triple H and CM Punk* vs The Miz and R-Truth: *Thinks about dual burials*
*Randy Orton* vs Cody Rhodes: I root for mah boy Cody but I doubt Orton will lose for the third time in a PPV.
*Beth Phoenix* (c) vs Eve Torres: Yeah.
Air Boom (Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler[/B]
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs *Zack Ryder*: While the thought of Ziggles holding the USA & TAG championships at the same time, it doesn't compare to Ryder winning the belt. DOLPH ZIGGLER, WE COMIN' FOR YOU BROSKI! 
*Christian* vs Sheamus: Christian wins to add more fuel to the feud or his head is sent flying to the crowd after a brogue kick. 



Darc said:


> Chris Benoit is like a condom in my bedroom, IT DOESN'T EXIST!


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

*BOLD* - Who I think will win
_ITALIC _- Who I want to win

Sheamus vs *Christian* (Singles) 
*AirBoom* vs Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler (Tag Team Championship)
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Zack Ryder (United States Championship)
*Beth Phoenix* vs Eve Torres (Divas Championship)
*Cody Rhodes* vs Randy Orton (Singles)
*Mark Henry* vs The Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship)
*Alberto Del Rio* vs John Cena (Last Man Standing WWE Championship)
_Triple H and CM Punk_ vs *The Miz and R-Truth* (Tag Team)


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

I highly doubt Zack Ryder is going to win, but if he does I'm going to have myself a party.

I'll also keep a look out for any live streams if anyone's looking.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

*Mark Henry* (c) vs The Big Show 
*Alberto Del Rio* (c) vs John Cena
Triple H and CM Punk vs *The Miz and R-Truth *
Randy Orton vs *Cody Rhodes* 
*Beth Phoenix* (c) vs Eve Torres 
Air Boom (Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs *Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler *
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs *Zack Ryder *
Christian vs *Sheamus*

My predictions.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> *Mark Henry* (c) vs The Big Show
> *Alberto Del Rio* (c) vs John Cena
> Triple H and CM Punk vs *The Miz and R-Truth *
> Randy Orton vs *Cody Rhodes*
> ...



I agree with this, seems probable though i suspect the chances of cena winning tonight might be better than 50 percent. I also hope awesome truth can pull out a victory.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Want to play a game 
Mix the names of WWE superstars.

For example:

Big Marella

Alberto del Rodriguez


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I highly doubt Zack Ryder is going to win, but if he does I'm going to have myself a party.
> 
> I'll also keep a look out for any live streams if anyone's looking.



much appreciated if you can find one, will rep


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't see Rhodes winning, unfortunately. With the title most likely not being on the line Randy'll crush Rhodes.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

any links? 


PM IT.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

My Prediction:
Henry def. Big Show by DQ - 
Kane returns and costs Show the Match.

Del Rio def. Cena - 
Alberto will use some smart move like at Hell in Cell to keep Cena down for the 10 Count.

Miz and Truth def. Punk and Triple - 
Return of Nash and Laurainitis will be involved as well.

Rhodes def. Orton by DQ - Randy will snap again but walks out by punting Cody.

Zack Ryder def. Ziggler to become the new Champion - 
Swagger will try to interfere but Mason Ryan will tie the odds.
After the Match Ryder is gonna get attacked by Mason.

Swagger and Ziggler def. Air Boom to become the new Champs:
For their Victory they will sing the National Anthem again.

Sheamus def. Christian - nothing else to add.
(Though I can also see Christian pulling some cheap move to get the win)

Beth def. Eve - After the Match Eve will fall victim to their Submission Manouver but Kelly will try to save her in failure.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Rhodes/Orton is probably going to be the best match on the show.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

For predictions tonight I'll say 
_
*Beth Phoenix* vs Eve_- No questions asked here. We'll see Eve's no legged dropkick, her booty shaking and then her dead fish moonsault and then Beth will slam her down and pin her. Nothing else here. 
_
Zack Ryder vs* Ziggler*_ - I personally don't think Ryder's there yet, not ready for the belt, I'd say let him go ahead and lose this one and then let Ziggler move on and use two match excuse for the reason they lose against Air Boom however I'm not sure. Ryder could be over enough for the belt but then again I don't think so yet. I say let Ziggler win and then at Survivor Series have a rematch and let Ryder win there since it's in his home state and it'll be a good build-up for him. 

_*Air Boom *vs "The Perfect Americans"_ - It depends if Bourne is really injured. Bourne sells everything so well so it's hard to tell but if he is then of course it goes to the others. It also depends on the Ryder match as well. It would be interesting to see Ziggler with 2 titles for at least a match then loose one but I'm not sure. This one's too up in the air. I'll say Air Boom wins but this gets extended into a longer feud with ladder matches, tlc and others. 
_
Sheamus vs* Christian*_ - The powerhouse babyface badass vs the wily heel. Christian's going to end up winning this one considering how HIAC turned out. Sheamus has been on a winning streak for a while (I'm not counting that DQ loss) and I see them going at it probably 2 more times counting this one so after Christian wins they'll fight once more, end their whole thing and then Sheamus will move onto whoever is the champion. 
_
*Orton* vs Rhodes_ - Orton. Non-title match so of course Orton is going to win this. This is really Cody's breakout match into the main competitors I'd say. The match that proves he can enter the main ring. Orton will win but Cody will put up a great show and it'll prove that Cody's ready. I see him having the IC title until late next year. He'll win MITB at WM and then cash it in later on probably sometime around Summerslam or Survivor Series. Potentially the best match of the night.
_*
CM Punk and Triple H *vs Awesome Truth _- CM Punk and HHH automatically. They end up winning then as soon as they win Laurenitis or I don't know some crap happens making their win not look as legit as could be. Triple H and Punk both keep getting screwed over these days. It won't be a surprise. It would be good to see Trips go heel though after they win. Then as Punk moves onto the championship scene Triple H can be the "McMahon" to hold back Punk's "Stone Cold". 
_*
Mark Henry* vs Big Show_ - Big Show loses this but not without putting up a great fight. We've seen show, he can run with the best of them but I think this is mostly about making Henry look larger than ever. Big Show will be hot regardless what happens but they seem to keep building Henry up until someone takes him out. Either Sheamus or he might somehow stay champion into Daniel Bryan comes around I don't know. I wouldn't doubt there being someone popping up to interrupt the match however. 
_
Cena vs *Del Rio*_ - Considering that Cena's about to team with Rock at Survivor Series and their rivalry is about to heat up also considering the Punk stuff with his push I'll say Del Rio wins this but I wouldn't be surprised to see Rock show up and then Del Rio uses that to his advantage to beat Cena. I don't see a clean win especially in a Last Man Standing match. That also moves them onto greener pastures with their future feuds.



Vox said:


> On another note, how did they deal with it on Orton's DVD?



Completely skipped over it. I was expecting them to show Benoit but it immediately said "Randy finally gained the WWE title" and it showed him in the ring holding it. I looked and I didn't even see a Benoit poster in the crowd. No mention of who he was against, just when it happened. Left out the match as well.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

fuck i can't find any legit links, no i will not disable adblocker and no im not filling out a survey or paying for this.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

About Benoit, realistically, he only has a chance of getting to WWE Hall of Fame about half a century since the double homicide-suicide since by the time, the company (hopefully still existing contrary to doomsday predictions) could manage to die down his negative public perceptions and manage to isolate his career achievements from last moments of his life.
Saying that, I wouldn't mind if Benoit never enters Hall of Fame and WWE shouldn't be held for that either. On top of that, WWE Hall of Fame doesn't seem to be that equivalent of other Hall of Fame (which have much more scrutiny in merit/sporting criteria) out there.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

STREAMS PEOPLE WE WANTT STREAMS thank you


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Vengeance Predictions:
> 
> *Mark Henry* (c) vs Big Show: Big Show is the hero of the week to add fuel to Mark's reign of domination.



I wonder when we're going to begin to see him fall. I can't imagine seeing him go into Wrestlemania as champ.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

It's not against the rules to post streams is it?


*Spoiler*: _If it's not_ 



trippin'


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope the commentary is JR - Cole () - Josh.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

trippin'

Found a stream.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Cole, King, and Booker are on commentary.

Tag team title match is first.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks sylar


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a good stream, so if anyone needs it, PM me.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

*Predictions in. What I 
Mark Henry *(c) vs The Big Show     
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs *John Cena*
*Triple H and CM Punk* vs The Miz and R-Truth     
*Randy Orton* vs Cody Rhodes     
*Beth Phoenix *(c) vs Eve Torres     
Air Boom (Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs *Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler *
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs *Zack Ryder     *
Christian vs *Sheamus*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Perfect American opening the PPV?  They think that highly of Christian and Sheamus.

ZIGGLER!!! :GAR


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

Small note. Anyone who checks the stream I provided use link 4. It's flawless with practically 0 lag from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

ziggler's tights


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoping Ziggler still have gold after PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Perfect American opening the PPV?  They think that highly of Christian and Sheamus.
> 
> ZIGGLER!!! :GAR



It's either The All American Perfection or Team ZigSwag.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Ziggler having 2 matches in a row?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

ZIggler doing his best Rocky Sell


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2011)

Any decent streams?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Any decent streams?



trippin'

It's pretty flawless.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

trippin'

did Cole say Dolph was a former world champ? lol


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Continuity in WWE?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

lol @ "Hey ref!"  Go dolf


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Is Ziggler having 2 matches in a row?



IIRC they sad Zigglers Match will be right next.


Lawler:
Oil Ole?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Dolph was a former champ for like what 10 minutes? He didn't win the belt, it was handed to him by Vicki and then he lost it.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Darc said:


> trippin'
> 
> did Cole say Dolph was a former world champ? lol


He was World Heavyweight Champion for under 10 minutes bro.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Even was destroyed
More like an Air Crash.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Was Dolf wearing a singlet?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> He was World Heavyweight Champion for under 10 minutes bro.



A amount of time good ol' Jeffrey can only dream of.

THe Fuck Lawler?
"Heres the Miz"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Is the stream skipping for anyone else?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet thought match would be over.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn...my stream cut off. *sighs


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Air Boom loses and then they interrupt the U.S. Championship match and make Dolph lose the Title.  Tag Feuds are on.  You're welcome.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, Dolf lost.  So far so good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler going to retain US Champion title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

team vickie lost


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Air Boom retains.

And they really need to start using that P.O.D song "Boom" as their entrance music.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Good ending for that match actually.
Now it looks like Zach Ryder will win.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

Air boom takes it. Now let's see dolph pull out a miracle victory over Ryder. I hope wwe surprises me though and has ryder win.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Good start of the PPV so far


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

It's Ryder Time.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

HERE HE COMES!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah some skipping is happening. 

Looks like Dolph loses both, come on zack do it!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryder bout to take that title.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

This feels like a MITB contract match actually


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Booker: Zack Ryder the Woo-Woo Kid.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn...my stream cut off. *sighs



trippin'
Try this one


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> It's Ryder Time.



^ - This!!!


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Air Boom and Swagger are hanging out at ringside.

Also this has been a great crowd so far. Especially compared to the Hell in a Cell crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

ziggler gonna loose it all


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Air Boom kicked out of the match :rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck you Ref.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Argh so much lag.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol now it's Jack and Vickie outside the ring.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Coles laugh!!


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryder won the Internet title in a 120 man battle royale according to Lawler.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

which link for the firstrow are you watching?  My link is laggy


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

stream is fine, upgrade your Wal-Mart connections


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Come on Zach! This could be the highlight of your career.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

zig zag did the fameasser


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet Chin Music on Ryder 
That's not fair.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy shit.

Not amused.

Nice Super Kick though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

dat ziggler


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do they keep bury zack, god damn it.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryder lost.

Damn it WWE.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Zach will never be anything more then a glorified Santino


----------



## Totitos (Oct 23, 2011)

WWYKI ;__;


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

TDJ running off afraid of getting buried.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool Ted Biase and CM Punk.
Now that's one hell of a team.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 23, 2011)

Random Ted fixation for tattoos segment.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> TDJ running off afraid of getting buried.





TDJ: T_T


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Punk's rah rah speech.  And yes, that felt awkward.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

shit break


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Match of the Evening everyone.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryder is going to face Ziggler at Survivor Series in a rematch and win the belt. It's in New York, so his hometown and really it would be a larger build-up and greater for Zack. 

And here's the Diva's match. Maybe it'll skip and then when it fixes the match will be over.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

NGGGHHHHH Beth.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler kept the gold.

Ziggler much more rounder compared to Ryder.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Well at least Ryder losing is not as bad as Bobby losing to Angle at BFG.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

JR's driving that boat, i like it.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh boy it's muting time. 


Darc said:


> Zach will never be anything more then a glorified Santino


BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Was that Kelly screaming sounding like a firework being fired off?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Ryder is going to face Ziggler at Survivor Series in a rematch and win the belt. It's in New York, so his hometown and really it would be a larger build-up and greater for Zack. *
> 
> And here's the Diva's match. Maybe it'll skip and then when it fixes the match will be over.


Tghat definitely will be big moment for Zack. Either that or he should be in The Rock and Cena's team. He should get the title by Survivor Series or TLC PPV.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Eve's new music is terrible


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't really understand the Diva's division. It's all over the place. The Divas of Salvation are good heels but they need a face to take them on that makes sense. 

Push AJ and let her take over. She's the new Mickie James. She's the female Daniel Bryan.





sarun uchiha said:


> Tghat definitely will be big moment for Zack. Either that or he should be in The Rock and Cena's team. He should get the title by Survivor Series or TLC PPV.


I agree as well. Zack can do it. It'll probably be done.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlemania main event.

The Rock vs John Cena vs Zach Ryder for WWE Championship.

I can already see it happening.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Eve is terrible and she's a poor excuse for the bella twins being in this match


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't really understand the Diva's division. It's all over the place. The Diva's of Salvation are good heels but they need a face to take them on that makes sense.
> 
> Push AJ and let her take over. She's the new Mickie James. She's the female Daniel Bryan.


AJ at best might come to title contention at 2012 RR but might lose that match but I think (hopefully) she will win it somewhere in 2012.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

KN: Gail Kim?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

When I see this Kelly Kelly/Eve/Beth Phoenix thing I can't help but think that Kelly Kelly is going down the Michelle McCool heel turn road.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock/Cena doesn't need the title.

Ryder (RR winner) vs. Bryan (MitB) vs. Punk (champ) for the WWE title.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryder is a champion, and i think wwe have lost their minds for not supporting the internet championship. it could be the new tv belt, a normal title that could change hands during weekly shows and not always ppvs.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Bryan cannot face WWE Champion (as long as it is in RAW). How many times am I seeing this silly mistake made in here (or in other forums in general)?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Ryder is a champion, and i think wwe have lost their minds for not supporting the internet championship.


Ziggler has more upside and potential than Ryder (IMO). And right Ziggler is ahead of Ryder in being an all rounder.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Eve is training in jiujitsu :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Booking Beth to be in trouble feels less bitter with eve than k2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> AJ at best might come to title contention at 2012 RR but might lose that match but I think (hopefully) she will win it somewhere in 2012.


I hope so too. She has some potential. She can really work a match and she's not some hot girl who just ended up wrestling, she entered wrestling school as soon as she exited high school. She'd be a good champion. 

This match is getting to be pretty long for a Divas match. 



Agmaster said:


> KN: Gail Kim?



Just imagine Gail Kim wrestling and then sliding out the ring, taking the belt then running out of the arena. 2 weeks later she shows back up with a warped "Cult of Personality" theme.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol that's not a Submission at all. I hate when they try to act like they are making a submisison  Just like that time when Randy Orton did that weird Inverted Walls of Jericho on Christian.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Bryan cannot face WWE Champion (as long as it is in RAW). How many times am I seeing this silly mistake made in here (or in other forums in general)?



wade barrett needs to take that shot from bryan so bryan can join the cruiserweight division


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Eve is training in jiujitsu :rofl


I heard she has some training in it but I don't see she incorporating them in her matches.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought that was pretty good divas match.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Found the video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nqtnq6sX0A[/YOUTUBE]
Second submission.
Awkward submissions that make me


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> wade barrett needs to take that shot from bryan so bryan can join the cruiserweight division


I am hoping Bryan wins the title at WM by making Henry submit in a match also involving RR winner (Randy Orton maybe).


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I thought that was pretty good divas match.



surprising yes, not a total waste of time


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Bryan cannot face WWE Champion (as long as it is in RAW). How many times am I seeing this silly mistake made in here (or in other forums in general)?



1) That wasn't a serious prediction you dolt.

2) They've already effectively killed the brand extension.

3) Bryan can challenge anyone the WWE wants him to. It's not like they'd actually care if they for some reason wanted him against the WWE champion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am hoping Bryan wins the title at WM by making Henry submit in a match also involving RR winner (Randy Orton maybe).



Taker has a Match for the Title at WM.
Bryan cashes in making it Triple Threat.
Bryan ends Takers streak by being the one pinned by the other Contestant.


​


----------



## Death Note (Oct 23, 2011)

> wade barrett needs to take that shot from bryan so bryan can join the cruiserweight division



lol cruiserweight division.


I'm kinda glad Ryder lost, would mean more if he won at SS instead of getting a 'cheap' win over an already tired Ziggler.  Wouldn't mean as much or prove Ryder as anything if he won that way.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

I predict the Undertaker will show up.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone want show to win?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lol that's not a Submission at all. I hate when they try to act like they are making a submisison  Just like that time when Randy Orton did that* weird Inverted Walls of Jericho *on Christian.



Actually that's called the Billy Goat's Curse and it's Colt Cabana's (CM Punk's friend) submission move.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Any chances of unannounced match going to happen tonight? Seems like 3 matches already over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

thats an interview that i wanna see


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Any chances of unannounced match going to happen tonight? Seems like 3 matches already over.



Well I can see Lauraniatis pulling out one.

Bryan cashing in.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 23, 2011)

Business has just picked up.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Actually that's called the Billy Goat's Curse and it's Colt Cabana's (CM Punk's friend) submission move.



That'.s the name he came up with then for something that's not a submission at all.

The only thing that would make that a submission would be the person holding the legs trying to stretch the opponent body, but by doing that would be helping the guy to lean forward against the rope and to kick out from that submission.

And that actually happened on that video for example.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

I love christian's theme i just wish he wasn't being such a heel right now, that's a theme that should have people cheering.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

really wish wwe would layoff about how tough seamus is.  They seem to tout him 4 times as much as others.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I love christian's theme i just wish he wasn't being such a heel right now, that's a theme that should have people cheering.



Yeah and he's fighting one guy that sucks at being face.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Irish Hand Grenade


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah and he's fighting one guy that sucks at being face.



yeah i agree with that, he's pretty overhyped for someone who isn't a champion.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> really wish wwe would layoff about how tough seamus is.  They seem to tout him 4 times as much as others.


That's exactly is how they should push him as face.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah and he's fighting one guy that sucks at being face.


Sheamus is getting good cheers actually and is over since his turn.

However, Christian would be over as face in his own right. They missed a big chance by not keeping Christian as top face.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

khali was getting good cheers and they fired him, it doesn't make sense


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Christian's one of the few who works great as a face or a heel. He can do either or with his personality, mic skills and ring psychology. As long as he's doing something I'm pleased.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> khali was getting good cheers and they fired him, it doesn't make sense


He probably asked for his release since he is in very much in pain (from unconfirmed [which I can't find now ] reports though).


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Christian's one of the few who works great as a face or a heel. He can do either or with his personality, mic skills and ring psychology. As long as he's doing something I'm pleased.


But he had momentum as top face since Edge had to retire. His run as top heel was great but slightly diminished by utterly one-sided feud with Orton.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Christian's one of the few who works great as a face or a heel. He can do either or with his personality, mic skills and ring psychology. As long as he's doing something I'm pleased.



that's true he's one of the best either or. 



sarun uchiha said:


> He probably asked for his release since he is in very much in pain (from unconfirmed [which I can't find now ] reports though).



That's sad, it seemed like he was finally getting over with the fans. perhaps he'll come back when he's better.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

so cole exists to troll the iwc?  he's what vkm thinks they are at large?  

*chuckle at king cheering as seamus pinned xtian*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheamus won? Wow, I thought Christian would have won that one. I guess that really ends their feud. Now Sheamus will probably move onto Henry. 

Makes you wonder what Christian does next.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that's true he's one of the best either or.
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad, it seemed like he was finally getting over with the fans. perhaps he'll come back when he's better.


Hopefully he will be healed if he comes back. Sometimes, from his movements, I also felt he is kindah feeling pain when moving fast.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sheamus won? Wow, I thought Christian would have won that one. I guess that really ends their feud. Now Sheamus will probably move onto Henry.
> 
> Makes you wonder what Christian does next.



NO! My first wrong prediction.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahahahahahahaha this Miz Truth segment LOL


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Christian lost?

Edit: I expected Christian gets a win.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

awesome truth


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn. Christian is going nowhere fast. Its a shame, because he deserves so much more.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

That was so....strange.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

On the plus side, is hhh actually main event.  good boy?  No way


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

SKINNY FAT ASS MAKES A RETURN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

this promo video is totally lying.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

What is this "chaos" they speak of?


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

HHH entrance pek


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy fuck, Triple H looks like a turtle.


He's fat


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

I dislike how that kid hhh is unable to see that laurenitis bastard keeps fucking with him.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Man Hunter looks like a fatass.  Damn that's what you get for callin Punk a Skinny Fat Ass


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

HHH is still in great shape, you guys are bugging, I'm sure he can't light weights like he use to but he's still kept himself looking fine.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 23, 2011)

its been fun but i've got a long day ahead tomorrow, good night all. hope it ends well.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Link plzzz.

Poor Christian.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Ceria said:


> its been fun but i've got a long day ahead tomorrow, good night all. hope it ends well.



Goodnight Fella.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Punk and Miz, Booker?>


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Got quieter in here surprisingly.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

I SAW THIS COMING!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Little Jimmies Finale.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW I did not see this coming


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Kevin Nash looks in better shape, Like he's ready to wrestle.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

It's so unique how Miz and R-Truth's combined finisher works like that. Kinda funny but cool. 

Also Nash again? Figures, figures. Dude looks like he's in amazing shape though. He's ready throw down.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2011)

Was that a no DQ match? The ref was staring at that and called nothing... lol

Nash does look a bit better shape now. >_>


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

uhm.....yay nash and hhh, where is punk and them all?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Nash looks like he lost weight and is in better shape than HHH


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Nash looking good

CM Punk has lost 3 PPVs in a row


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn, that landing.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Hunter injured again? 

The fuck, he's only been in a hand full of matches this whole year and it's October.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2011)

So much for that build up.... >_>;


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

HHH out for another 5 months, comes back in time for WM 28 to face the UNDERTAKER.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Whats with Johnny ACE and texting? he's worse than kids these days.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

I think he'll be alright, he's known for good selling.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

oh was hh hurt?>  Pardon for not giving so much a fuck i was playing zombie lane and had it muted.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Random Cena in Suit is random.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2011)

Crowd was gearing up for Taker until they found out it was clay... lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2011)

So Nash is back in the picture it seems. *sighs. This is the last thing I wanted to see.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Walls of _Jericho_


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Walls of _Jericho_



I hope its a hint of his return, like the UnderTaker wax figure


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

I love book

>says "right there" at least four times in under a minute.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK! I thought Cody had it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Cody be trollin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Cody mocking him rofl. Wow.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Orton wins...meh.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Orton wasn't gonna lose 3 PPVs in a row, silly guys. Good match tho


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL Orton won? I used this match to wash my dishes.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

This PPV has been solid so far.  Too bad the ending is prolly going to suck with Cena


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Thought Cody stole it for a second.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Parkour Morrison


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Moves like Bourne and Kingston?

Henry doing a Moonsault.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

dat double closeline.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

hatin' on jomo?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Mark Henry kicked out of Big Show's choke slam directly after a 2 count? Wow. Then Henry's strongest slam and show kicked out? 

I think someone's going to interfere.

Now Henry kicks out of the top rope chokeslam? What the hell...yeah they've built Henry up to be Juggernaut.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2011)

my stream died, someone as one still running wild?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mark Henry kicked out of Big Show's choke slam directly after a 2 count? Wow. Then Henry's strongest slam and show kicked out?
> 
> I think someone's going to interfere.



And now kicked out from a second Chokeslam from the Turnbuckle.o.o

@Inugami:


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw that coming lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

THE RING BROKE AGAIN HOLY FUCKING SHIT

OMFG


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

I knew that was gonna happen lol, awesome.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

ROFL DAMN THATS THE SECOND TIME A RING HAS BEEN BROKEN WHEN SOMEONE SUPERPLEX BIG SHOW.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 23, 2011)

oh shit. 

Brock-show flashback.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

HOLY SHIT CHANTS ARE BACK!

And indeed HOLY SHIT.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

lol I've seen that before.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Taz: Holy shit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

CMON BRYAN!! Your chance now!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sure Show's not really hurt, he's probably fine. They just had to find a good excuse to end the match and make them both look good. 

Best ending to any match this night. Damn this event has really been great.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> And now kicked out from a second Chokeslam from the Turnbuckle.o.o
> 
> @Inugami:



thx!..reps!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Missed the other matches, looks like it's main event time.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

This PPV goes to show that a good PPV name goes a long way.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Henry being gangsta, leaving on his own feet. .


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Man that entire right leg is fucked up.  The replay looked crazy


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

R.I.P. Hornswoggle.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Having a hard time visualizing Cena staying down for 10. 

But it sounds like a great way to get ADR over. Can't wait.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

^Alberto bringing out dat ductape


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Darc said:


> This PPV goes to show that a good PPV name goes a long way.


There _has  _been much vengeance.  


Also...lol champ comes out first.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Alberto being introduced first, as the champion again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> R.I.P. Hornswoggle.







President Goobang said:


> Having a hard time visualizing Cena staying down for 10.
> 
> But it sounds like a great way to get ADR over. Can't wait.



all ADR needs to do is find a water bottle...he will then be down for the 10.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Now that's an unsafe working environment.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

NEW MERCH, MOVE OVER PUNK SHIRTS!



Kay Faraday said:


> R.I.P. Hornswoggle.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

The hell.........Cena just stole Rock's shirt.   That line is all Rock from twitter.   What a sellout trying to go black.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

>New shirt.
>Putting my money on Cena to win.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL @ dat black dude.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay... that is a badass shirt.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

This is weird with a ring like that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL LETS GO CENA...CM PUNK?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock's going to come out and give Cena a Rock Bottom and then Del Rio will pin him because of that. That's the only way I can see Cena stay down and since it's getting closer to Survivor Series it'll bring Rock back into the picture.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

>Summerslam 

but yeah its close to survivor series.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> LOL LETS GO CENA...CM PUNK?



Cena sucks is what I'm hearing.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Cena sucks is what I'm hearing.



Yeah it was quite loud, couldn't make it out well.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

adr is killing himself tonite


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Im hearing Lets Have Dinner!!!  and Dinner Sucks


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

fuck adr is damn good

he takes all these gimmick bs matches and works the shit outta them


----------



## Imamember (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena taking back the crown


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2011)

Del Rio with an RNC, lol.

Reminds me of his failed MMA career.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

Much respect to John cena right now...much.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

ouch...poor Ricardo....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Much respect to John cena right now...much.


bullshit.  adr is taking the harder bumps and the steps are a total safe spot device.  Think about it...why is cena the only guy who makes carrying steps seem like a difficult task?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

People in the ring are PISSED.  Especially the kids having to watch that thing on the titantron.  LOL


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Del Rio trolling.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

Did John just try to... murder Del Rio?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> bullshit.  adr is taking the harder bumps and the steps are a total safe spot device.  Think about it...why is cena the only guy who makes carrying steps seem like a difficult task?


And THIS part is emphasizing that.  Flimsy walls vs that dense ass container on wheels?  This is well planned out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats looks rather comfortable.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't see how Del Rio is gonna come out of that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Del Rio and Cena are both putting on a match right now. I don't care about Cena's opinions but he's at least working well and doing great for the match for being a face. He's really trying to do some stuff. Same for Del Rio at being a heel. Like stated he takes these gimmicks to the next level if he's a heel. He just doesn't give a darn. It really works with his own gimmick.  That fall he just had too, he's really a great wrestler. 

He's the mexican Ric Flair.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> bullshit.  adr is taking the harder bumps and the steps are a total safe spot device.  Think about it...why is cena the only guy who makes carrying steps seem like a difficult task?



those 5 heavy ass whatevers getting piled on seems to make it otherwise.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

9 minutes to 11.  Man well done Well Done.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Shit that looked painful.

Of course its the Spanish Announce Table.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Plugged that "Whoa" at the wrong moment  .


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

this is done man.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCKING A YES YES YES!!!!1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome Truth....


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't see that coming.o.o


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea, Miz/Truth baby.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

HOLY SHIT DEL RIO'S GONNA DO IT


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Fans helping up Del Rio.

And fuck yes.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea Del Rio wins baby. .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 23, 2011)

HE DID IT! DEL RIO FUCKING WON.

FIESTAAAAAA.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

looooooooool.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

That was a heck of a match.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm tired at Awesome Truth assaults, but well at least Cena didn't win.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock Cena HHH Punk  vs Miz Truth Del Rio Nash 

Survivor Series?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

Alberto overcoming the odds.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Match lacked Broomstick.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2011)

Another Good PPV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

Del Rio defeated Super Cena 2!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

The only matches I saw were this one and the previous. How was the rest? Cuz these two matches were awesome.


----------



## Darc (Oct 23, 2011)

Great PPV, guess this gets Cena out the title hunt for awhile, good good.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Can somebody forward me the replay YOuTube links when they come online.

Im looking at you Masterpiece and Ceria who always has the wrestling gifs first!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 23, 2011)

Great match .


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Rock Cena HHH Punk  vs Miz Truth Del Rio Nash
> 
> Survivor Series?



5 on 5 man


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena done got got!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena...good match.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

I want CM PUNK VS Alberto Del Rio for the WWE Title @ Survivor Series.


Rock/Cena can team up or w/e.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Above average ppv. 

I'm tired of the Awesome Truth running out and assaulting people though. Not that long ago they attacked Alberto but now apparently only Cena gets attacked? It would be better if it's revealed they were working for Laurenitis rather than it being random with no explanation. 

Everything else though seemed good. All the matches did as good as I figured they'd do but mostly better than I expected. I actually expected Beth and Eve to be worse than it was so I'm pleased.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> 5 on 5 man



Cena,Punk,Triple H,The Rock and Ryder

vs

Nash,Miz,Truth,Ziggler and Swagger.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2011)

Now Mizark vs Show was how you do a big man vs big man match. Great storytelling, both guys looked strong kicking out of each other's finishers (Henry twice) and the ring collapsing, while done before was awesome.

It was a pretty good PPV overall.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Can somebody forward me the replay YOuTube links when they come online.
> 
> Im looking at you Masterpiece and Ceria who always has the wrestling gifs first!!



 THIS is a clothesline. A lariat, to be precise.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2011)

Love how they set the foundation for the next PPV with this one.

*glares at TNA*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

TNA sets the foundation to the next Impact on their ppvs better than any promotion ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Love how they set the foundation for the next PPV with this one.
> 
> **glares at TNA**



:rofl             .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Pssst, guys.  This match is going to be the basis for his heel turn.  All the signs are there.  Even if it takes forever, how he worked here and his manner here....it will matter.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Cena,Punk,Triple H,The Rock and Ryder
> 
> vs
> 
> Nash,Miz,Truth,Ziggler and Swagger.


Exact same one as mine [which I predicted weeks ago] () except for Nash. I am not decided on who it would be other than switching between Otunga and Drew. But Both are not up to par in terms of pecking order. I felt Christian would feature SmackDown 5 on 5 Survivor Series Match.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> THIS is a clothesline. A lariat, to be precise.



You the man YO!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Exact same one as mine [which I predicted weeks ago] () except for Nash. I am not decided on who it would be other than switching between Otunga and Drew. But Both are not up to par in terms of pecking order. I felt Christian would feature SmackDown 5 on 5 Survivor Series Match.



What if:


Ryder and Ziggler are last on their Teams due to their "Rivalry".
Chaos at Ringside and in the midst Finisher after Finisher until Zack uses the Rough Rider on Dolph to decide the victory.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Wade Barrett beats Daniel Bryan in a dark match before the ppv started. 

Daniel Bryan man. I know he's the underdog but man. They must be gearing up for some hellish win at WM for him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wade Barrett beats Daniel Bryan in a dark match before the ppv started.
> 
> Daniel Bryan man. I know he's the underdog but man. They must be gearing up for some hellish win at WM for him.



He better not cash in on Taker to end his streak.

But the WM is stupid IMO.

Personally:
Cashing in tonight after after the Ring Collapsed would have been golden.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be better long term for him (Daniel Bryan) if he cashes in with announced match against Champion (mark Henry) and RR winner (Randy Orton). The win would propel him good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> He better not cash in on Taker to end his streak.
> 
> But the WM is stupid IMO.
> 
> ...



Mark Henry was still breathing, which meant asses would've been kicked and wigs would've been split.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Henry looked like a monster kicking out of Top Rope chokeslam and destroying the ring with Big Show. Good run of PVT since MITB for Mark Henry (barring the after match brawl with Randy Orton in Hell in a Cell though he looked very good in the match itself).


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mark Henry was still breathing, which meant asses would've been kicked and wigs would've been split.



Breathing allright.
After lying in the Ring for ages recovering.



> Henry looked like a monster kicking out of Top Rope chokeslam and destroying the ring with Big Show



Makes me wonder just who will stop him.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2011)

I won't mind if Henry lost to multi-man match at TLC due to teaming up by his opponents but he should hold the title at WM to lose to Daniel Bryan. It would be good reign for Henry and it would put over Bryan huge. It could be big moment that could be used reel for WM's to come.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> It helped him become more comfortable working the north american style.   And when he remasked, that new knowledge and experience didn't just  vanish.  Filthy animals rocked, bruh.


Knee injuries forced him to start working a more grounded style, not getting unmasked. Also, he was downright awful during the Filthy Animals stage til the cruiserweight tag titles came into play and he went back to being more of a spotmonkey til signing with the WWE.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Above average ppv.
> 
> I'm tired of the Awesome Truth running out and assaulting people though. Not that long ago they attacked Alberto but now apparently only Cena gets attacked? It would be better if it's revealed they were working for Laurenitis rather than it being random with no explanation.
> 
> Everything else though seemed good. All the matches did as good as I figured they'd do but mostly better than I expected. I actually expected Beth and Eve to be worse than it was so I'm pleased.



More like below average

But the match between Show and Mark Henry, above average, mein square


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone else realize that Cena effectively tried to murder Del Rio when he tipped over that equipment case.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 24, 2011)

If you didn't think Mark Henry vs. Big Show & John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio were fucking kick ass matches then you don't like Pro Wrestling. It's as simple as that.

The rest of the show was solid, but the last two matches were fantastic.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2011)

The HHH/Punk tag, Sheamus/Christian, and Orton/Rhodes were all hugely disappointing while the Divas Title match was admittedly not horrible. Talk about weird.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Christian is supposed to be a jobber but i don't think its counter productive.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I know Christian is supposed to be a jobber but i don't think its counter productive.



Christian a jobber.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I know Christian is supposed to be a jobber but i don't think its counter productive.



Christian needs to be put over simple as that!

Christian > ADR


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems like a pretty good ppv, Cena lost, the ring collapsed, Orton winning was disappointing. Awesome truth vs rock and cena at ss that's what its gonna be i think.


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2011)

How many times have they used the ring collapsing thing? This one the second rigged one? Third?

I'll have to watch it again before forming a decent opinion. At the moment I thought it was pretty average. But the WWE have been turning it on at PPV's for the past while so maybe I'm being spoiled.

Cena/del Rio was pretty awesome. But then again I actually like Cena so that might cloud my judgement.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

Vox said:


> How many times have they used the ring collapsing thing? This one the second rigged one? Third?



According to Lawler this was the 3rd Time.

Other 2 were Lesnar vs Bigshow.

And the other was supposedly some 50 Man Battle Royal when Lawler was still active.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Oct 24, 2011)

I still wonder how could Christian have accepted (or had accept?) to immediately lose the World Title, turn his back on his fans and play the role of a "whiny little bitch"...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

Christian must love playing the heel. He's great at it and it's fun for him so whatever works for him works. Besides that he's been in the business for a while so him helping build Sheamus and anyone else up is a good look. He's a good worker.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still wonder how could Christian have accepted (or had accept?) to immediately lose the World Title, turn his back on his fans and play the role of a "whiny little bitch"...


Christian have no power to refuse that. And no right from a wrestling business perspective (though this would extend to every other Superstar who is asked to drop titles, job etc though one could excuse from moral[?] standpoint refusing to do obviously degrading stuff which was not the case with Christian).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

Christian works so much better as a face. Also...Sheamus is a two-time former world champion. How much build up does he actually need?

I guess my point is...fuck Randy Orton.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Christian works so much better as a face. Also...Sheamus is a two-time former world champion. How much build up does he actually need?
> 
> I guess my point is...fuck Randy Orton.


Sheamus at this point should not lose to Christian clean. Christian at this point needs victory since he lost last time and many times before that. Why the hell was this match taking place since we had the same last PPV? They could have done 6 man tag with Sheamus and Christian in opposing teams and that could build to SS.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

/thread 

Most of us hate cena also. friend stole the wwe title from rey, and where the fuck is he? he was supposed to be back on smackdown but i never saw him.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder whether saying "most" would be that accurate.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay well most would be all of me.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay one more thing that bugs me: why did Beth & Natty massacre Kelly Kelly but NOT the Bellas? They're "Barbie Dolls" too...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2011)

Wasn't the Undertaker supposed to make an appearance awhile back? What happened mein squares


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> /thread
> 
> Most of us hate cena also. friend stole the wwe title from rey, and where the fuck is he? he was supposed to be back on smackdown but i never saw him.




Rey has a messed up knee and is gonna be out a while.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2011)

Hate Cena, no

He's just an overused Hogan clone, mein square


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

I sort of liked cena a while ago, but before the whole deal with him and rock got set up. Since then i've felt that he has no business being in the title picture at least until sometime next year maybe a month or two before wrestlemania. 

CM punk and others deserve to be champion now, It should've been the start of punk's era instead it's been so chaotic, the awesome truth are the only thing keeping me really interested in this, they keep burying Zack ryder, not supporting his internet title, and they keep allowing air boom to keep their titles. Cody keeps losing to orton when it should be the other way around. 

I think the awesome truth should be involved with everyone's shit, not just the ones involving Cena and punk/hhh. I believe E's dropped the ball in this respect,  they should have taken out orton, beaten up sheamus prior to the match with christian and they should have cost air boom their titles. 

Turn all this heat onto them so that having the rock and cena team up would be the logical solution to deal with them.

(kind of rambled there)


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

I would have switched miz and truth with ziggles, xtian, cody, otunga, and swagger truth be told.  That way the little clique could have just been messing things up all night.

Nash showing up was also not needed.  Doubly so, since now the focus is him and hhh.  





FearTear said:


> Okay one more thing that bugs me: why did Beth & Natty massacre Kelly Kelly but NOT the Bellas? They're "Barbie Dolls" too...


Barbie is blonde.  Duh.  Irony of their hair ignored.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

At any rate, CM Punk is a jobber now. 

>YFW the Best in the World has lost 4 ppvs in a row.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

This is the best thing ever. 
Almost tempted to make it my sig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2011)

Punk's been a jobber

What are you talking about


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 24, 2011)

Made my day. Probably my week too.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 24, 2011)

At Survivor Series Team HHH vs Team Laurinaitis, I'd bet for it


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2011)

Punk is not a jobber....cant believe I'm actually reading that...

To add to that.

Ryder was not buried last night, the man got his first title shot on a PPV, and did well enough with the short time slot he had. Obviously he wasn't going to win, but they gave him a title shot, on a PPV. This is a man who...what..2 months ago wasn't even able to get on TV? The only exposure he had was his own Youtube shows?
That is NOT the definition of buried.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2011)

Vince, Hunter and the board pretty much know that Ryder is a hot commodity right now, and their not going to hot-shot his push. As good a show as Vengeance was, it's still a filler PPV. Compared to Survivor Series which is one of the Big 4 of PPV's, least on name appeal, and is hosted in what is essentially Ryder's hometown.

You do the math on which PPV would work best in the long run.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, so how did Trip an Punk lose, and how did Rio beat C-Hulk?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryder hasnt been on RAW or Smackdown the past few weeks has he?  

Punk's been jobbin since Summerslam.  As to be expected.  I dont think he cares anymore Im preety sure he is drownin in money.

The past few RAWs have sucked so I don't expect this one to be any different other than a very very very VERY long Nash/HHH promo.

I was wondering how the hell HHH gained all that weight.  Then again his partner was that waffle house cook CMPUnk.  So he must have been living the dream like this waffles and pancakes


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Vince, Hunter and the board pretty much know that Ryder is a hot commodity right now, and their not going to hot-shot his push. As good a show as Vengeance was, it's still a filler PPV. Compared to Survivor Series which is one of the Big 4 of PPV's, least on name appeal, and is hosted in what is essentially Ryder's hometown.
> 
> You do the math on which PPV would work best in the long run.



If it's his home town there is a good chance a team of 5 apes (cause vince loves apes) will conme out and sodomize the poor guy.  No one gets over in their hometown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If it's his home town there is a good chance a team of 5 *apes* (cause vince loves apes) will conme out and sodomize the poor guy.  No one gets over in their hometown.



Is this your way of saying John Morrison will be turning heel?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Suddenly "eat your lunch" takes on a terrifying new meaning? :S


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is this your way of saying John Morrison will be turning heel?



yup Jomo and zack's dad are 2 of them Jomosexual sapiens 



Shirker said:


> Suddenly "eat your lunch" takes on a terrifying new meaning? :S



Very terrifying, Maybe the Big O can save him


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At any rate, CM Punk is a jobber now.
> 
> >YFW the Best in the World has lost 4 ppvs in a row.


Summerslam - he won his scheduled match (not clean) but lost to MITb cash in after being attacked. I could say MITb cash in could have waited but it harldy showed he jobbed.

Night of Champions - I think match shouldn't have happened (retrospectively thinking). And it definitely shouldn't have happened with that stipulation. CM Punk didn't job but why did the storylines went way it did?:awg

Hell in a Cell - I didn't mid CM punk losing at all. Not a job IMO.

Vengeance - Don't mind him losing to Double Finisher which I actually predicted.


It's that he is run of PPV loses though each taken into closer inspection wouldn't seem bad (other than NoC maybe).


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

How does nash even get in the building?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

And still they cheer.


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

As they should, its the fuckin Game


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Summerslam - he won his scheduled match (not clean) but lost to MITb cash in after being attacked. I could say MITb cash in could have waited but it harldy showed he jobbed.
> 
> Night of Champions - I think match shouldn't have happened (retrospectively thinking). And it definitely shouldn't have happened with that stipulation. CM Punk didn't job but why did the storylines went way it did?:awg
> 
> ...





Well now he either needs to win the title or win every PPV he goes into for the next few months.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Did he not say Hall?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

Time for broomsticks.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Im expecting about a 45 minute promo here.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Did he not say Hall?



Yep he didn't say hall, 

trips is about to cry


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> As they should, its the fuckin Game


You poor, poor children.  Is it tasty how this only exists because CM Punk was so interesting that all these old guys had to go milk your love and attention?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

"Shut up... shut UP!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

This promo will go 50 minutes just to prove HHH > Hogan.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Two months ago "I love you pops"

Two weeks ago " I will wrestle a broomstick"

Two minutes ago " you broke my heart "

These lines are epic


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

HHH getting arrested?  We could only BE so lucky.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Who is this guy HHH talking to an Executive VP like that?  This guy man Im telling you he's got skill


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Come on, no nwo music, just a shot in the back?


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Nash looks scary as hell


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

Triple H is dying.

its Amateur hour @ WWE right... anyone else hear the guy say RESET RESET.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Two months ago "I love you pops"
> 
> Two weeks ago " I will wrestle a broomstick"
> 
> ...



You forgot "skinny fatass"


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah man RESET RESET RESET


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

RESET RESET RESET


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Epic sell by H. It seems like Nash hit a nerve or somethin'.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

HHH showing us why the top stars in this company are the Broomstick and the Sledgehammer.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

that guy hhh was foaming at the mouth, if he can sell like that he's got a future in this industry


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Epic sell by H. It seems like Nash hit a nerve or somethin'.


Gotta milk that camera time and put that young stud nash over properly.  I can't roll my eyes any harder.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

It would have been more funny if Nash hit him with a broomstick.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Bringing out legends like stick and hammer, it goes to show what greatness they see in that up and comer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> It would have been more funny if Nash hit him with a broomstick.



The broomstick doesn't work with midcarders like Nash and HHH.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You forgot "skinny fatass"



Skinny fatass is actually a legitmate weight lifting term.  It is someone who works out like crazy but can't put on muscle ie punk

But we can count that too if you want


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

HHH is dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok....20 minutes taken.  Better than 45.
sidenote: this is more important than punk, cena, and both world titles


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Some safe working place this is.  Fuck you John Laurinitis.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DOES HE HAVE A PULSE!?!?!?!?!?  AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

inb4 johnny smiles with the "just as planned" look


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Live attempted murder 

RESET RESET RESET


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

Hunter shouldn't oversell like this. He might get buried.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Skinny fatass is actually a legitmate weight lifting term.  It is someone who works out like crazy but can't put on muscle ie punk
> 
> But we can count that too if you want



I know, it was just epic when HHH said it


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> It would have been more funny if Nash hit him with a broomstick.





Judging by how he's demanding that security doesn't help HHH, Kevin Nash's heart doesn't pump kool-aid. Triple H don't gotta be scared.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

I sure hope HHH isn't suffering from anal bleeding.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Kevin Nash's heart doesn't pump kool-aid. Triple H don't gotta be scared.


Henry would break Nash.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2011)

Sucks, typical WWE behavior of bury young talent in order to push the veterans... poor HHH.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Kevin Nash should join the Broomstick Crew.  I think that is what will happen on Survivor Series.

Rock Cena HHH Punk Sheamus vs Broomstick Crew (Nash, Broomstick, Mop, Pickup, Swiffer Picker Upper)   

Those guys got no chance.  I mean did you SEE the Broomstick locker room?!?!?!  These dudes got crazy shit like Windex, Clorox, Mr. Tide, Oxiclean and when they really want to go crazy dudes be using CASCADE just for the fun of it.    Broomstick for LIFE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

"Horrible way to start things off."

*Orton's music hits*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Waits for mid show medical report "hunter suffered a subdural hematoma and has amnesia"


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

sounds like teddy's making tag matches again, tag match with feuds from last night


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Not to mention Broomstick even got the Divas Division on lockdown.  Beth Phoenix doesnt want none of that Pinesol Lady.   She'll be done in 2 seconds and then she'll know she's been hit with the power of Pinesol Baby.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Horrible way to start things off."
> 
> *Orton's music hits*



Yep this is why hate this supershows..... more Orton


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Yep this is why hate this supershows..... more Orton



More Cody isn't a bad thing. 

Is anyone else sick of this irish mythology report they go through each time sheamus is in a match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

>Feud for two months

"LONG TIME RIVAL CHRISTIAN"


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Al Snow's HEAD and Perry Saturns Mop confirmed for SS team with BroomStick and SledgeHammer


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Al Snow's HEAD and Perry Saturns Mop confirmed for SS team with BroomStick and SledgeHammer



Could the encyclopedia that cole reads about sheamus's irish history be the special guest referee


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Al Snow's HEAD and Perry Saturns Mop confirmed for SS team with BroomStick and SledgeHammer



Fifth member has been confirmed Pepe is coming back


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

The great white's turning red


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

That was awkward.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

was that missed brogue a botch?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

Brogue kick to the nuts


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Al Snow's HEAD and Perry Saturns Mop confirmed for SS team with BroomStick and SledgeHammer



Moppy and broomstick teaming up together is too hax.


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

^ team broken 


Heels need to win more, that win was pointless.



Ceria said:


> Could the encyclopedia that cole reads about sheamus's irish history be the special guest referee





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Fifth member has been confirmed Pepe is coming back



 yes


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Shut up Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Best Cena promo I have EVER seen.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

That's goin' on botchamania. Not even sure what that spot was supposed to be.

Still, decent match. Picked up near the end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

John Cena doesn't want Shane Douglas as his tag partner.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

All this Cena Rydeer Publicity is hurting his credibility


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

he muppets on the halloween raw? 

What the fuck did i just see. Kane and the boogeyman need to come back on halloween and kick the muppets into next week


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

Miss Piggy is already a better worker than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That's goin' on botchamania. Not even sure what that spot was supposed to be.
> 
> Still, decent match. Picked up near the end.



Cody was supposed to be kick in the face in midair.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miss Piggy is already a better worker than Kelly Kelly.



she also doesn't lay down that easy. 

fuck it, going to bed, night all


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

If only otunga could dance like carlton


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Squash Match


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

a reason to watch raw is on finally


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Cena is a broski


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryder in the main event?  Shadow?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Cena heel turn coming gonna turn on zack


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Cena heel turn coming gonna turn on zack


Slow burn, man.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

CM Punk will interrupt Del Rio and that'll be the start of his main push.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Here comes punk


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

YES! CM Punk's in the title picture again.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED.

CM PUNK VS ALBERTO DEL RIO AT SURVIVOR SERIES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> CM Punk will interrupt Del Rio and that'll be the start of his main push.



its Hov     !


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

That was good enough for me.  Lot of things to respect.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

Punk needs a new finisher.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Punk needs a new finisher.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2011)

Alicia Fox new theme sounds like something from a porno.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Shitty theme is shitty.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

This "tear" s--t needs to stop before it starts. Can the writers think of anything else besides highschool-esque bitch when it comes to heel Divas?

Alicia put on a surprisingly decent show.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL ok ok he needs a second finisher.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

I really wonder who will lose this match


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

IT'S JOBBERING TIME!!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

The Parkour Guy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> its Hov     !



Hov approves of CM Punk. 

And Alica beat Natalya and she also escaped without being harmed? I wonder what this is turning into. 

And look it's the punching bag, John Morrison. I wonder who's going to kick this dude's ass next. Oh look it's Wade Barrett aka the William Regal of the next generation.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Jobber Morrison!!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my timer ready!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's go Barrett.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Did Wade just call me retarded?


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Hopefully Morrison lasts longer then Santino 

I hope Wade starts getting that much needed push.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

hopefully wade doesn't look like crap in this being put over.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn, Morrison getting too much attack.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

wow....jomo did ALL the work for that match.  wade isnt ring ready to ME yo


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Vince McMahon-

"Fuck em both double DQ"


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> wow....jomo did ALL the work for that match.  wade isnt ring ready to ME yo



Jomo was getting his hits in against Henry too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

Every match for this guy is like a buried alive match and he's always losing. I swear, they did 3 replays back and forth of Morrison getting his ass kicked in. He's really beating the fuck out of this guy. My god, Morrison is being buried more than Triple H after the Curtain Call incident.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww botch, that would have been nice if it connected.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

bahahaha and barrett had ONE job and he fucks it up


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

Botched but good match. That finisher is kinda meh tho, he could find something better.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2011)

Sucks they botched the finish, it would be one of the best Wastelands.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Wade's no Cena. You can't just grab people in midair, otherwise *that* happens


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Wade's no Cena. You can't just grab people in midair, otherwise *that* happens



Look up Trouble In Paradise into Wasteland.


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

God bless Cole


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Bet they didn't tell JR about _this_ either, huh?




Masterpiece said:


> Look up Trouble In Paradise into Wasteland.



Will do, but I was being facetious in the first place. Half the fault lied in Jomo being too upright.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, that's it.  I am officially a mofo.

*chuckles* yo...did anyone else just see the commercial for "Immortals" on 11.11.11?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

WWE just trolled the everloving shit out of us, didn't they?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryder comfirmed for Survivor Series?


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

MIZ! WHAT ARE YOU DOING! YOU WAS BROSKI OF THE WEEK ONCE!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

The Rock is going to come out. 

I hope.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

5 minutes left?

BLACK GUY BACK!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2011)

I really hope Survivor Series is not a Rock strokefest like Wrestlemania was.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Chuckling at serious face cena.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

That fan needs to come to more shows. The Kodak moments with him and Cena are beyond priceless.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> MIZ! WHAT ARE YOU DOING! YOU WAS BROSKI OF THE WEEK ONCE!



damn  i must spread rep before giving it to masterpiece again!!  LMAO


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

OH GOD A WATERBOTTLE.

That's it. Cena's done.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Heel turn coming up right now


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Rocky? Rocky?

EDIT: derp derp derp


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Hogan!!!!   Kennedy!!! Oh wait, no....


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL Saliva Cena.


----------



## Darc (Oct 24, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL @ THAT SPIT   


SOMEONE MAKE A GIF NOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

You need the Rock to help you beat these two jabronies, Cena? You weak-ass bitch.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

THE ROCK SPIT!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2011)

Cena just spat out Vince's fluid


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

>implying we didn't know this shit months ago.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2011)

Cena spitting on the mic like the dude in my theme lol.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

John Cena's gone rabid!! Somebody gon' die!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

I spit on the Mic, of WWE that don't want to be cool.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You need the Rock to help you beat these two jabronies, Cena? You weak-ass bitch.


First trips and punk.  Now rock and cena.  Who saw Truth being here?  EVER.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 24, 2011)

Cena knows when he needs Rock's help.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2011)

Meh, I saw it the moment he went heel. Didn't expect it to take this long, though.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Trending on twitter right now.

We hate Cena

Aweseome Truth

John Cena and the Rock

Cena's Shirt

LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

WWE is using twitter trends now? Who the hell do they think they are? TNA?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2011)

Cena can't say Rock's name without stuttering out slobber?

I guess roids will do that to ya.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, John Cena acknowledging and essentially telling the IWC they don't matter with a look made my day too.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's Antonio Cesaro's (Claudio Castagnoli from ROH) in ring debut in FCW:


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I spit on the Mic, of WWE that don't want to be cool.



God i miss carlito  

[YOUTUBE]MruzpHZPr2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2011)

I get the feeling Punk is going to lose to Del Rio at SS. I also get the feeling he won't get another world title reign until his next heel run or not for another several months.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 25, 2011)

Carlito was so awesome back in the days. The Carlito Cabana was also one hell of a show.


----------



## Darc (Oct 25, 2011)

THE BIG RED....... family man?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2011)

They said Punk is about to get the biggest push of his career and that'll include a title run so I see that either happening at the end of the year or starting sometime beginning of next year. I'm not sure how long he'll have the belt though but he could keep it for a good while. 

And Kane lol, that reminds me back of when Brock Lesnar had that interview, I think it was 2010 or this year. He said that in the WWE one time they held an arm wrestling competition and all the wrestlers participated. He said he beat everyone in there even Big Show, he said no one could beat him, that is outside of one man. The only man that Brock could never beat in arm wrestling no matter what was Kane. He was the strongest in the WWE locker room. Brock said arm wrestling with Kane was like trying to push down a tree trunk with one arm. They had the arm wrestling in like 2001 I think. You remember that Kane. 

​
Oh and X-Pac responded to the John Morrison stuff


> Waltman wrote on Twitter, "Eventually they will take Morrison out of the dog house. He brought it on himself with the way he treated Trish Stratus at WM."
> 
> In response to a remark that Morrison's days with the sports-entertainment league are coming to an end, he wrote, "If he was smart he'd ride out the storm. HHH was in the doghouse forever & now look."


----------



## FearTear (Oct 25, 2011)

Kane looks so old O_O


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

What is it with those brothers and being on boats?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 25, 2011)

The brothers of nautical navigation


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

I would chuckle if Jomo became anything akin to HHH as far as prominence within the WWE.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

JoMo marries a second cousin of the McMahon's lol.

20 years from now he is in the ring doing a promo that the dyson vacuum can wrestle better than anyone in the back and its self sustaining.   

Then the dream ends and he realizes he is working for a 3rd star hotel that needs vacuuming while Melina does "room service" for the guests


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 25, 2011)

Rock and Cena vs Truth and Miz... hopefully, Rock lays some verses on Cena before they fight. I really think Rock vs Cena is lame...but whatever.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2011)

So undertaker goes bald and kane grows hair.  They having a reversal it seems.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Nightwish (Oct 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like the rock just came in his mouth


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So undertaker goes bald and kane grows hair.  They having a reversal it seems.


Mark needs Glen to work WM28 for him.  HIs body can no longer handle it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2011)

That reminds me of another anecdote. I was talking about this with my sister the other day. A lot of wrestlers got some boring-ass cookie cutter names, at least in the WWE.

Steve, Paul, Phil, Mike/Michael, Jim, Mark, Dwayne, Brian, Matt, Jeff, David, Josh, Barbara, Ron, Paul and about 5 Johns. No wonder bizzare ring-names became so common ground in Pro Wrestling. You can't really be scared of a big hulking dude named "Joe."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Cena just spat out Vince's fluid



this is so wrong on every level possible, especially when you're wearing that set  


highlight of the night 

doesn't change the fact that it was so damn predictable..

so basically they gonna run:-

Nash/Trips
Rock+Cena/AwesomeTruth
Punk/Del Rio



Darc said:


> THE BIG RED....... family man?



hey thar ryder :33

wait wut? 

WAIT ONE FUCKING MINUTE 

i kinda wanna give him a hug


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2011)

Kane could do better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

NoHomo, but i can too


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That reminds me of another anecdote. I was talking about this with my sister the other day. A lot of wrestlers got some boring-ass cookie cutter names, at least in the WWE.
> 
> Steve, Paul, Phil, Mike/Michael, Jim, Mark, Dwayne, Brian, Matt, Jeff, David, Josh, Barbara, Ron, Paul and about 5 Johns. No wonder bizzare ring-names became so common ground in Pro Wrestling. *You can't really be scared of a big hulking dude named "Joe."*



​
Joe's gonna kill you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

he has to catch me first


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2011)

Kane's step daughters


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kane's step daughters



Edge looks like he's in heaven, the one in the black looks pg though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> ​
> Joe's gonna kill you.



Obviously, his first name is "Samoa", which is badass by itself.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

Heard he was undefeated originally, but prior to his mark henry turn he couldn't buy a match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you talking about Joe?

Joe was the ROH World champion for 2 years straight prior to going to TNA, then went undefeated for 15 months before Kurt Angle came in and won every title.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> ​
> Joe's gonna kill you.





Khris said:


> he has to catch me first



I really couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2011)

I imagine he'd just open his mouth and suck you in, Kirby style.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> THE BIG RED....... family man?



Hard to believe that's him .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> ​
> Joe's gonna kill you.


I'd be scared of him if I was cow or a pig...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kane's step daughters



For some reason, at first glimpse, I thought the guy in the red was Bj penn. lol

It always weird seeing Kane out of character like this. I dont know why, it just is. Im so used to seeing him in "big red evil monster" mode. Where is he, now that I think about it? The last i remember, Henry layed the smackdown on em.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm surprised to see edge in that picture, must be nice to be him having all that free time. 

Done a lot of work for sci-fi too, been in sanctuary and haven,


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I imagine he'd just open his mouth and suck you in, Kirby style.



Which coincidentally what got him to get so fat in the first place.  He doesn't even chew his food he just uses a straw and gobbles it all down.

That is why he isnt anywhere near a title run or a title.  None of the belts fit around his waist.   :LOL


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 25, 2011)

Whats with yalls obsession with calling wrestlers fat?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you going to tell us that Samoa Joe isn't fat?


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2011)

Does it really matter that much?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

When it adversely affects his wrestling...yes, it does.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2011)

I have yet to see it badly effect his wrestling, generally his works been good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

Samoa Joe used to wrestle CM Punk for 60 minutes but now gets blown up in 10 minute matches with Matt Morgan. He's a much worse worker now than what he was a few years ago and it has nothing to do with injury.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

its also weird seeing edge not act like a douche  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I imagine he'd just open his mouth and suck you in, Kirby style.



Epic 


okay trips got legit hurt?



> -- WWE's website has posted a storyline update on Triple H following the attack from Kevin Nash on last night's RAW Supershow. They report that the WWE COO has suffered fractured vertebrae in his neck. The doctor adds that Triple H will be out of action for at least six weeks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

>fractured vertebrae
>only out 6 weeks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if he wrote himself off TV for six weeks just to avoid playing second fiddle to The Rock once again. Since we all know that he has no chance in hell in being the spotlight when The Rock comes back.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if he wrote himself off TV for six weeks just to avoid playing second fiddle to The Rock once again. Since we all know that he has no chance in hell in being the spotlight when The Rock comes back.



Triple who? 

Kane has some cute girls.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2011)

> - If you thought WWE was going overboard with the amount of Twitter references on WWE television - you ain't seen nothing yet. WWE has reportedly inked some sort of business relationship with Twitter and will be going into overdrive with the Twitter integration as we head into the Royal Rumble and WrestleMania season.



Ughhhh no.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

> - If you thought WWE was going overboard with the amount of Twitter references on WWE television - you ain't seen nothing yet. WWE has reportedly inked some sort of business relationship with Twitter and will be going into overdrive with the Twitter integration as we head into the Royal Rumble and WrestleMania season.



Another reason to support the internet championship


----------



## Frieza (Oct 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Another reason to support the internet championship



oh right who was that again- the rock?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2011)

So next monday is the muppets special?, not a big fan but I would do a BBQ in celebration if this happens.
​


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So next monday is the muppets special?, not a big fan but I would do a BBQ in celebration if this happens.
> ​



Now that's fucking ridiculous sure jomo's is in the doghouse but come on kermit pinning him.  Are you out of your mind jomo's does not job to kermit ever.

Now miss piggy that's a different story.  I hear the over under is piggy squashing him in a 1:15 anyone taking that bet


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Now that's fucking ridiculous sure jomo's is in the doghouse but come on kermit pinning him.  Are you out of your mind jomo's does not job to kermit ever.
> 
> Now miss piggy that's a different story.  I hear the over under is piggy squashing him in a 1:15 anyone taking that bet



Yes I know some people like me have much faith on the iwc indy's darling Kermit sounds ridiculous at first but with some good booking a JoMo pinning to him can be a great choice.

About the match I hear it's a tag team match, Kermit and Piggy v.s. JoMo and Gonzo, I predict a Gonzo heel turn that night.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel bad for JoMo.
He is so much better than what WWE takes him for.


----------



## Darc (Oct 26, 2011)

I use twitter to tell my followers and fans when I'll be doing commentary at the next gaming event I go to, other then that its uselss. WWE does not need Twitter :/



Inugami said:


> So next monday is the muppets special?, not a big fan but I would do a BBQ in celebration if this happens.
> ​



Lmaooooo, that is terrible.



Zabuza said:


> I feel bad for JoMo.
> He is so much better than what WWE takes him for.



I agree, besides his bad mic skills he's good in the ring, not just a simple spot monkey and a lot of fans were digging him. I think WWE overlooks they need to keep these popular people.... popular. Esp the younger guys, they hold grudges too much, having Mason Ryan getting more push then JoMo is just odd.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 26, 2011)

I predict a Vickie=Miss Piggy joke. Maybe from Lawler


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Yes I know some people like me have much faith on the iwc indy's darling Kermit sounds ridiculous at first but with some good booking a JoMo pinning to him can be a great choice.
> 
> About the match I hear it's a tag team match, Kermit and Piggy v.s. JoMo and Gonzo, I predict a Gonzo heel turn that night.



So you saw the spoilers too.  Show opens with kermit and jomo going at it.   Kermit pins jomo but before the ref hits 3 gonzo does a run in and then piggy cones out of the crowd.  The music hits and over the pa system we hear "holla holla holla, ok playas tonight we gonna have ourselves a tag match miss piggy and kermit against jomo and gonzo and that  match starts now."

Thank god for "tag team" teddy long


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

How much of a burying would it be to lose to a puppet?

Daniel bryan and Jomo could team up and still lose to kermit, he's stuffing, he'll feel no pain.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 26, 2011)

Still isn't as bad as dave arquette as champion


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

I forgot Daniel Bryan is also jobbing out left and right. I can see him struggling to beat a muppet at this point.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> now gets blown up in 10 minute matches with Matt Morgan.


Why should Morgan get to work with a 100% Joe that cares?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd like to see a JoMo vs Rodes feud actually and let him be the Intercontinental Champion for a while.
Then push him for better titles.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I'd like to see a JoMo vs Rodes feud actually and let him be the Intercontinental Champion for a while.
> Then push him for better titles.



There are no better titles than IC


----------



## Sarun (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhodes deserves IC title more than Morrison right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

you know what? they should just bring back the European Championship, and make JoMo go after it..


*Spoiler*: __ 




but not actually win it though


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> you know what? they should just bring back the European Championship, and make JoMo go after it..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Give it to wade barrett as a springboard to the world championship


----------



## Godot (Oct 26, 2011)

What was so European about the European Championship?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

when i was young i also wanted the asian and african titles


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

You know....I fully expect the US title to become the euro sometime this year.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know you people but JoMo is used very well, one of the best jobbers in the business, of course their marks want him holding titles but until he reinvents himself in the ring(The Prince of Parkour LMAO) and outside the ring(break with Melina and man up) he still gonna be the new Evan Bourne.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Why should Morgan get to work with a 100% Joe that cares?



If it makes you feel any better, Joe gets blown up in 10 minute matches with better wrestlers than Matt Morgan, too.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

Is melina actually still a part of jomo's life? or are you all just exaggerating?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

no, its that JoMo is relatively an insignificant part of Melina's life


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

i remember someone saying he was acting like he was a cuckold.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Link removed

Universe Mode is shaping up to be even more boss this year, it really sounds like they addressed every single complaint from last year.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

When's the last time we saw Joe in a 10 minute match?

Jomo only needs to welcome all the hate with open arms and flick off (metaphorically speaking of course) the haters.  Hell, welcome back Melina and just point out the fact that most wrestling fans will never get his body or the body of a chick like Melina.  Oh, and say he banged a couple of divas on the side == heat.  Take your alpha male ideals and shove it, wwe universe.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

That article said you could only have title matches on ppv's?  in SVR 2006 you could have them whenever you wanted. i wonder why they made such a stupid decision?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i remember someone saying *Melina *was acting like *she *was a *cockload*(whatever that means).



fixed 

and lol SVR .. they can put as much stuff in it as they wont; won't change jack shit if the gameplay is still ass..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Is melina actually still a part of jomo's life? or are you all just exaggerating?



Yep he even got some backstage heat for not controlling his women when she tried to invade RAW.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed
> 
> and lol SVR .. they can put as much stuff in it as they wont; won't change jack shit if the gameplay is still ass..



Yeah i'm not sure what that means either


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3a3z0M4OxzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2011)

TNA spoilers  .



*Spoiler*: __ 



Robert Roode defeated James Storm at tonight's Impact Taping to win the TNA World Title. 

Roode turned heel, nailing Storm with a beer bottle to win.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2011)

i thought we're a week behind because they did two tapings at once, is that really this week's or next weeks?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2011)

i think next weeks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



While I'm not happy they're hotshotting the world title like John Cena was in the title picture, it makes a little more sense, if they're turning Roode heel. He loses to Angle who cheated, then watches Storm take advantage of a weakened Angle(THAT ROODE WEAKENED!) and beats him in a minute, and finally gets frustrated enough to cheat to win. 

Of course, they could've stretched this out for three months, but we get this in three weeks. Aw well, at least Hogan doesn't have the title.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> When's the last time we saw Joe in a 10 minute match?



When he ate the 20 Piece Family Combo at KFC.  Except it wasn't 1 2 3.  It was 3 2 1 until the pants button flew.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Aw well, at least Hogan doesn't have the title.




he doesnt have the title YET.  He doesnt have the title YET


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2011)

> WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes spoke to SkySports.com this week to promote WWE?s upcoming return to the UK. Here are some highlights of what Cody said about:
> 
> His Protective Face Mask:
> ?It?s funny because things in sports entertainment get misconstrued. What we do is entertainment, but what happened with me was a little bit more than that. My nose was legitimately broken, my septum was horribly deviated, but it was the most lucky break I guess I ever had. I?m definitely not afraid to take it off and I?ve enjoyed the few times I?ve gotten away with taking it off and I can see it being around for a while, but not so much a major fixture of myself. I?m trying to make it like Triple H; he?s got his sledgehammer and I?ve got my mask.?
> ...




Dashing!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>


Fuck do you mean, maybe?  This IS pro wrestling at the moment.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




That's what I don't get either. It makes me embrace the theory David Herro had on the pro wrestling report...which is that Storm won just for spite (Bischoff and Hogan spiting internet "smarks." It's kind of sad how small minded they can be.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Ag due to your negging I have to ignore you permanently to remove your blemish.  Goodbye.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

U mad bro?  It's just rep.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2011)

Another "big" TNA spoiler lol. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



TNA's Turning Point will feature a main event of new TNA World champion Robert Roode defending against A.J. Styles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roode already beat AJ cleanly after countering every big move AJ had and then making him tapout.

You're screwed, AJ.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2011)

Trying to get into TNA but those spoilers are discouraging.


----------



## Darc (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday was CM Punks BDay.



President Goobang said:


> Another "big" TNA spoiler lol.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is great, AJ is going to win it, I can feel it.

Damn, Fortune going in, uMad Immortal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2011)

Gunner is not amused.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2011)

Speaking of mr rape face up there, who will actually watch it tonight? I understand watching maybe the first hour but from 10pm on Beavis and Butthead return to tv. 

As far as i'm concerned i wouldn't give a shit if it was a wwe program that was live, the great cornholio is trumped by no one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 27, 2011)

...What's this I hear about Gerald Brisco passing away? I got da info from wrestlezone, so it could be false.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

-- Despite rumors to the contrary, Gerald Brisco did not pass away today. The sixty-five year-old is reportedly alive and doing fine. It appears the rumor started on DDP's Twitter account, which looks to be hacked.


Source: WrestlingINC


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2011)

> At last word, wrestling legend Barry Windham is still in ICU at a Florida hospital. Windham has been described as “near death” by his father. Windham was reportedly found by current WWE agent Mike “IRS” Rotunda at his home. Windham is the brother-in-law to Rotunda and the uncle of FCW stars Husky Harris and Bo Rotunda.
> 
> - WWE’s website has an article up where they’re pushing for the return of the Hardcore Title, after Cody Rhodes recently brought back the classic white Intercontinental Title. Here’s part of their hype:
> 
> ...




They said trying to bring back cruiserweight, now hardcore?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2011)

The website sure buried that fan wearing the hate cena shirt, no mention of how he owned cena without a single word just a diatribe about how cena's changed his gear.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2011)

That guy is a plant pure and simple.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

Watching TNA Impact Zone, Am i doing it right?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2011)

that makes sense


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrestlemania 3 shout out on TNA.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Link removed



Link removed

10 Blanks Left, which are:
Savage
Foley
Trish
Kharma
Nikki
Brie
Vickie
Alicia 

Which leave 2 spots left.
Batista was rumored to be one.


X-Pac calling it


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

Cursing on my wrestling tv shows -_-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

this cements the notion that they're bringing back "chaos-mode"


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2011)

Did daniels just say bob van damn?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2011)

So I watched the first 10 minutes of Impact and damn. I thought you guys were just exaggerating about Samoa Joe. The man was NOT that big last I saw him :S.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder > Robbie E and his bouncer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic Eric Young beard is epic.


----------



## Darc (Oct 27, 2011)

Ric Flair taking lessons from John Cena with that spit flying promo he just did in the back with Erics son


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> So I watched the first 10 minutes of Impact and damn. I thought you guys were just exaggerating about Samoa Joe. The man was NOT that big last I saw him :S.



Man just loves his sausage mcmuffins. nothin wrong with that.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 28, 2011)

I think one of the main reasons Samoa Joe regressed so much is because TNA is a "we let you be you" company. That's cute and all, but it's the absolute worst when you're trying to grow a company.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 28, 2011)

CM PUNK was awesome


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

I only started watching Tna this year, and so far i haven't been impressed with Joe appearance wise or match wise, he's had maybe one or two good matches but the rest he's been on a jomo streak. 

It's sad when you get a first impression on a guy who was great once and sucks now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I think one of the main reasons Samoa Joe regressed so much is because TNA is a "we let you be you" company. That's cute and all, but it's the absolute worst when you're trying to grow a company.



Instead, Samoa Joe decided to just grow himself.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 28, 2011)

Next monday on RAW!


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> Next monday on RAW!



LOL 
Greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Anywhere I can find the banned episode of ztlis?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 28, 2011)

> The following was just issued on WWE.com.
> 
> "WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Raw Diva Maryse as of today, October 28, 2011. WWE wishes Maryse the best in all of her future endeavors."



This is a sad, sad day.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> LOL
> Greatest thing since sliced bread



*"Biggie Biggie Biggie can't you see*


*Sometimes your words just hypnotize me" *


----------



## FearTear (Oct 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This is a sad, sad day.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

You guys have talked a lot about her, but i have no idea who she is. I don't remember seeing anyone by that name since i started watching the sport again.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

CM Punk on Smackdown...


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

inb4 a tag team match for the WHC tonight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> You guys have talked a lot about her, but i have no idea who she is. I don't remember seeing anyone by that name since i started watching the sport again.



She's been injured with a abdominal hernia since August.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Anywhere I can find the banned episode of ztlis?


Aww Son Of A Bitch.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

Um, why didn't AT just win the tag belts? 

Fuck, if the tag champs are in a match and lose it, they should lose their titles


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

Hornswaggle broski of the week


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

HHH out of action for 6 weeks? how is this whole nash thing going to play out?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

Barret Barrage continues with another jobber biting the dust. 

I am curious if this will be the first win for Bryan or will he job to an even more unknown jobber?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

And once again Orton fights another champion but not for their title.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

So I'm watching smackdown and they have a replay of cryme tyme and rey vs ziggles and jerishow.  Man JTG can work.  And he wasn't even carried.  Also kidd and dbd promo.  Just to hock merch but hey, it's the young boys.


Sigh...nash hhh


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

Cody was down at ring side i'm confused that he didn't help zigger to defeat orton.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

Hunico just debuted.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought he was mistico


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2011)

Maryse is out? : /.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

FUCK YES more CM PUNK vs ADR buildup.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

Killswitch always gets countered .


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2011)

inb4 sheamus and punk tag team match next week


----------



## Sarun (Oct 28, 2011)

Punk was at SD this week?



Nemesis said:


> That guy is a plant pure and simple.


​


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2011)

So they release the only diva with more charisma than half of the male locker room?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So they release the only diva with more charisma than half of the male locker room?



They finally released John Morrison?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone else remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKo2Yd1dvew[/YOUTUBE]


I've seen John Morrison throw better looking punches.


----------



## Darc (Oct 29, 2011)

oh look who didn't get Censored in that new Bret Hart DVD


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2011)

OH GOD!!! RECALL THE DVDS!! ABORT, ABORT, ABORT!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2011)

Who is that? I don't think I've ever seen him before.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I've heard of him. He goes by the name of The Crippler. His finisher's named the Chris Benoit Crossface. I'm surprised they didn't ban that name but ah well.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's a pretty interesting recent interview with Colt Cabana for anyone who is interested.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtC9QzF1fCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (Oct 29, 2011)

Darc said:


> oh look who didn't get Censored in that new Bret Hart DVD



He looks like a photo bomber


----------



## Ceria (Oct 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> OH GOD!!! RECALL THE DVDS!! ABORT, ABORT, ABORT!!!



that's a reason to buy the dvd, it may not be a full chris benoit commemorating dvd but that's close enough.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 29, 2011)

BENOIT i need that DVD pronto.. will go nicely with the Wresltemania XX DVD


----------



## Darc (Oct 29, 2011)

the great white goes hard



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaJVH51zfYk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2011)

> – Chris Jericho confirmed Friday on Twitter that he will not be featured in THQ’s WWE ’12 video game.
> 
> “No I wont be in WWE 12,” he said in response to comment. “But i just heard im gonna be in WWE 47!!”



Aww there was only one spot left, I'm sticking with X-Pac.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2011)

hmmm
he should be.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who is that? I don't think I've ever seen him before.



He was the broom that HHH was talking about.  That guy was good in his heyday.  I heard he even beat HHH and Shawn Michaels in a triple threat match at a Wrestlemania for the Title.     Damn that broom! Damn him!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris Jericho tweets are full of troll, he gave hints when looks possible he could make a return on  some ppv, if anything that tweet confirm he gonna be on the game.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2011)

> -- As noted earlier, Hulk Hogan posed the following question to his Twitter followers Friday: "Should Hulk Hogan or should Hollywood Hulk Hogan come back and save the wrestling world. HH or HollywoodHH?"
> 
> Hogan's query to return as "Hollywood" garnered an overly negative response as he stated the following hours later: "Ok ok ok guys I get it, the good guy red and yellow, I just thought I would ask,I get it brother."



.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that's a reason to buy the dvd, it may not be a full chris benoit commemorating dvd but that's close enough.



They made a Chris Benoit DVD back when he won the world title. I should know, I own it. 

Wait...why do I own a dvd of someone that doesn't exist?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> .



Well he DID use Hollywood between Mania and getting taken out by brock Lesnar in the Red and Yellow.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you guys ever buy a PPV to see a build up match between Daniels and RVD?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2011)

I heard if you say Chris Benoit 3 times in front of a mirror on Halloween, some dude on tights appears and  cripp crossface you.


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2011)

Just watched Smackdown, most "bitching" I've heard in a PG show ever"


----------



## Vox (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Anyone else see something weird here...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 30, 2011)

Mortal Kombat!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh god, even the poses are similar! They *had* to have done that on purpose; there's no way they couldn't have


----------



## Vox (Oct 30, 2011)

I was actually referring to Cena's neck or, more specifically the fact that he actually has one in that banner but the Mortal Kombat thing is pretty interesting.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

*bass drum beats*  Fight!!!


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2011)

Vox said:


> I was actually referring to Cena's neck or, more specifically the fact that he actually has one in that banner but the Mortal Kombat thing is pretty interesting.



That's what I thought lol


----------



## Shadow (Oct 30, 2011)

I was thinking of the same thing.  I was like when was that picture taken?  Did Cena lose weight?  That boy HAS no neck lol


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone read Beezlebub?  Furuichi lives by Batista's theme.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2011)

lol @ dat neck.


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2011)

> - Mike Mooneyham of The Post & Courier spoke with Scott Hall’s son Cody, who was featured in the recent ESPN:60 documentary. Below are some highlights from the interview:
> 
> *Wrestling being a part of his life:
> *“Growing up with my dad as a wrestler has given me an extra appreciation for it, and all that it entails, so it has always been in my head as to if I could do it too. I have yet to have a calling to a certain profession, but if there is one, this would be it. It makes sense to start here. I know I have what it takes, and a whole lot more to bring to the table.”
> ...



Triple H is the only one without a son, too bad for my stable dream 



> Former WWE talent Marty Wright (a/k/a The Boogeyman) is reportedly persuading WWE colleagues for a cameo appearance on Monday’s Halloween themed Raw SuperShow. He remains in good shape at 47 years old and has continued to appear in character since parting ways with the organization in 2009.



It'd be nice to see him again on Halloween.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 30, 2011)

Cena looks derpy.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 30, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> .



Dear Lord:rofl


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 30, 2011)

if John Morrison is let go by the WWE, how long until he's out of wrestling entirely?


----------



## Vox (Oct 30, 2011)

Morrison will go to TNA, so as long as they'll have him I guess.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a3z0M4OxzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2011)

Some poster said hogan purposely is staying off TNA tv to blame quarterly drops in ratings and overall TNA rating on the newer stars .


----------



## Darc (Oct 30, 2011)

^ That is pretty pathetic if its true.



Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a3z0M4OxzE[/YOUTUBE]



Shadow Replicate beat you to it by 3 or 4 days, you're the Ric Flair of posting, slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Vox said:


> Morrison will go to TNA, so as long as they'll have him I guess.



The x division is where he could flourish, i'd like to see a feud between him and Aries


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

This Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart dvd is great. One of my favorite dvds thus far and I'm only midway into it. It's nice how they bring up a lot of stuff that really fueled their rivalry and also dissected parts that weren't even there at all. JR is really hitting these points such as Michaels telling Bret to "get out of the ring" and what really was part of the storyline and what wasn't.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Does the dvd include any of the DX vs hart vs nation promos?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 31, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Some poster said hogan purposely is staying off TNA tv to blame quarterly drops in ratings and overall TNA rating on the newer stars .



More likely reason is that it costs TNA $50,000 every time Hogan makes an appearance, so they want to save money by not overusing him. 

Meanwhile, Flair is worth every penny of the $22,000 they pay him. WOOOO


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 31, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> More likely reason is that it costs TNA $50,000 every time Hogan makes an appearance, so they want to save money by not overusing him.
> 
> Meanwhile, Flair is worth every penny of the $22,000 they pay him. WOOOO



Hell at those rates they are gonna start taping 4 episodes at a time


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ET50zsZLXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ9XS13_JCs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2011)

My body is ready for Stadler and Woldorf commentary


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

apparently, mines is too.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking foward to seeing the The Rock throw down a Rock Bottom on Morrison finally sending his jabrony ass to TNA.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> My body is ready for Stadler and Woldorf commentary



anything's better than two hours of cole and JR


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

No?
Wait wut?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Hell no friend, hell the fuck no


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

WWE trolling right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

disregard that.  rock talking.  not impressed


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Fruit loop troop


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope awesome truth destroys them


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Trolled my ass


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

This Raw is going to be amazing.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

the hell is that shirt punk's wearing?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 31, 2011)

CM Punk to the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> the hell is that shirt punk's wearing?



I want to know too


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Punk is a trend setting man 

Predicting maybe Kane returns and costs Mark Henry the match, it is Halloween~


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

punk's wearing black and orange


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

what the fuck was that? this raw is shit now.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Annnd there goes Punk in the main event.  Lol


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Well for sure Punk has his match now lol. Wish the match was a little longer.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 31, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO

Not Ricardo.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

the strongest slam was done off cam


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Yo fuck the Rock, he's turning to Hogan now.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

*3 seconds in, facepalms softly and sighs*  I feel like I have gone wrong in my life.  I have never been so thankful to see vg, yet worried for dolph before.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Miss Piggy and Vickie Guerrero on screen at once?  It's like I'm seeing double!


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

This is painful to watch but still easier then watching Morrison cut a promo 



Raging Bird said:


> Yo fuck the Rock, he's turning to Hogan now.



Shut up, you're out of your mind if you think that.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

we don't want any trouble with swagger and your mother


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2011)

The fuck!?
There are 2 Miss Piggies now?

Oh wait...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Fears for dolph assuaged.  Still feel shame for some reason.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

what's that whore kelly doing out there, it's too early for bathroom break


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Darc said:


> This is painful to watch but still easier then watching Morrison cut a promo
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, you're out of your mind if you think that.



Fuck that, "IM BACK FOR GOOD"



*8 months pass since then*

*OK I'm REALLY REALLY BACK THIS TIME*


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Swag and Kermit were actually, f--k me, pretty funny.


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Fuck that, "IM BACK FOR GOOD"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, he came back while still under contracts for movies he had agreed to prior, that's why Nash got Kayfabe fired so he could finish shooting his. Rocks doing what he can and its exciting, there is no need to hate.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

The bellas look soo friggin' hot...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2011)

@ the Bellas.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah the bellas are always smoking


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, who was Kitana?


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Bellas are average 



PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, who was Kitana?



AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Ugh, Eve gets another shot. 

Lol, Bunsen and Beaker.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

sheamus, though i kept waiting for christian to break the beaker over his head


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha Sheamus 

Did they get a new theme AGAIN?!?!


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Sheamus and Beaker was funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

wait....did seamus just take care and spike hair?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> wait....did seamus just take care and spike hair?



Lol, yup.  That was a very amusing segment.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Fuck that, "IM BACK FOR GOOD"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2VK6U6YVDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Cody is so ripped now, holy shit.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Darc said:


> Cody is so ripped now, holy shit.



I noticed, it's fucking dashing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

The tag champs lose again, shit. 

When are they going to win another match? Damn.

And yeah Cody's getting some muscles. He's becoming the champion he's always had the potential to be.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Holy crap, nice spot by Bourn and Barret


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

That was an awesome counter to Waste Land.  

Lol at the "What" joke.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

lol, Punk. Chapstick


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2011)

Weird hearing Alberto being introduced by someone else than Ricardo.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

you know....something terrifying just occurred to me.
this is all the build of randy orton.  that's the endgame in sight.
by distancing itself from wrestling per se, yet at the same time marketing randy orton as 'what wwe is'.  That Kmart commercial is an example.

I am high right now, this will be elaborated on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

Smackdown is Randy Orton. It's easy to see that the belt will be passed around a good while and then will eventually be given back to Orton. It'll be switched around between Henry, Bryan, Sheamus, even Cody in the future but it'll eventually come back to Orton. He's being built up as being "that guy". You know, one of the Triple H's, Shawn Michaels, Rock's, Austin's, that guy the belt always comes back to because of what he's built up, the star player. In the meantime though they'll be building up other star players as well. 

But yeah Randy will get the belt again and he'll be seen as Smackdown's greatest star. He's just that dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Entertaining Big Show/Del Rio match going on.  Smart on Del Rio's part to slow Show down like that.


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Del Rio not looking too strong as a champion tonight.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

Del Rio has some great ring psychology. He uses what he can to take the advantage and even moreso he's great at using his surroundings. 

Big Show beats Del Rio? Oh shit. So legit as well. Big Show is up there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, Del Rio literally ran into that one.  That's smart of Punk using that submission to get a match.  Lol at the mike not being on at the time.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Darc said:


> Del Rio not looking too strong as a champion tonight.



He's going against Big Show, so he won't lose any credibility.

Did you use a water stone?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Uhm....a: that music shift sucks.  And b: rock ain't even on cena's level.  He's honestly transcended and moved on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Well that was an interesting segment with Swagger, Vicki, and Ziggy.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

muppets in this is straight up best

EDIT: someone please give me a good stream site all the ones i have are shite


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

> But yeah Randy will get the belt again and he'll be seen as Smackdown's greatest star. He's just that dude.


No...I mean, the ENTIRETY of wwe's machinations are going to have orton at a level beyond anything cena pulled as far as crossover exposure is concerned.


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He's going against Big Show, so he won't lose any credibility.
> 
> Did you use a water stone?



Yeah true but they should of done more with Punk vs Henry.

I did, my trainer was failing me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Well this is going to be interesting.  Get the psychotic muppet as timekeeper.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

"muppets lab energy drink"

I'm sorry, but nothing will ever come close to this xD


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Vox where u at? Time to accept Swagger ain't never gonna be hype again, jobbin to Santino spitting muppet piss in his face


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2011)

It's Ryder Time!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Vicky hates cameraguy.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2011)

Del Rio lose to Show? no surprise  Big Show face can beat everyone in the roster, also this was the best way the WWE creative(lol) could book made Berto say yes to Punk.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

spitting muppet piss 

a bit late but air boom loses another match but not their titles? 

It's a conspiracy, the lil jimmies are at work here.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh #%@#, Dolph got air on that one.:amazed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


>



Yabba Dabba Bitch.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh #%@#, Dolph got air on that one.:amazed



Srsly, what the hell, that was top rope elevation. god damn


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Ziggles=Greatest Seller Ever.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, um the winner and new US champion Zack ryder. God i hate these worthless non title matches


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

Ryder won even after the whole match restart which RARELY happens. Damn, he needs to get that US title. He's earned it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

I want a Ziggler vs Rock match just to see the selling of each other's moves.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Dat Kippup.  Damn, Zigglers a beast.  Official already, just restating.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

that should have been his title match, it was a re-match after vengeance so why no title?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 31, 2011)

Ziggler should be ME fixture by this time next year.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that should have been his title match, it was a re-match after vengeance so why no title?



Waiting for Zack to win in either gimmick match or in PPV or both.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

How does a Ruff Ryder cause a backflip? Only Ziggler knows... and he ain't f--kin' telling no one.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Wasting time on this stupid promo, seriously Triple H retire already you're played out.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

how does rko cause front flip?

Also...promo vid gotta show hhh > ace.  Why does this matter again?  A legend and an executive are having issues.  Why does current gen care?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Nash back next week, NWO 4 life


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hello, um the winner and new US champion Zack ryder. God i hate these worthless non title matches



That would mean that everyone would be 100 time champions.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

Statler and Waldorf!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, at least the two muppets saved that segment.

Jeez, JoMo being hit on by Miss Piggy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Melina gonna kill Ms Piggy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hornswoggle survived the Ring Collapse!


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Cody & Kermit


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2011)

Yo the tattoo on Hornswoggles leg looked like Miss Piggy hugging a dick at first glance


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

Cody Rhodes masking Kermit lol. 

These Muppets skits aren't that bad. Pretty funny.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 31, 2011)

Morrison on camera and TALKING!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

The muppets ended up being a decent host.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

You just know that Randy is giving that mom from the Kmart commercial the ol' RKO in the bedroom.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> The muppets ended up being *the best* host.



Young people these days 



Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> You just know that Randy is giving that mom from the Kmart commercial the ol' RKO in the bedroom.



That's one hellva kama sutra move there


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Jomo talking well no less.

why did a muppet pass out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, who is the crowd booing at?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> You just know that Randy is giving that mom from the Kmart commercial the ol' RKO in the bedroom.



well her husband probably feels like jomo at this point.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> These Muppets skits aren't that bad. Pretty funny.



I knew they would be entertaining, they are The Muppets after all.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

*camera cuts to crowd*
Man: "Let's go Cena"
Kids: "Cena Sucks!!"

WHAT THE F--K JUST HAPPENED?!?!?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Muppets fear tha truth.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *camera cuts to crowd*
> Man: "Let's go Cena"
> Kids: "Cena Sucks!!"
> 
> WHAT THE F--K JUST HAPPENED?!?!?



Ha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Ohh, Miz ate that one.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Miz trying to outsell Ziggles?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *camera cuts to crowd*
> Man: "Let's go Cena"
> Kids: "Cena Sucks!!"
> 
> WHAT THE F--K JUST HAPPENED?!?!?



Halloween, man.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

man, why won't cena humble himself to job to the greater wrestler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, now Cena is getting into the selling action.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

*cocks head to side*  But if Cena turns, would he ally himself with TruMiz?  What would loner heel Cena even do right now?  Go after Punk, maybe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, Ghostface getting involved.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2011)

And again, Cena and Miz continue their good encounters AFTER Wrestlemania. This has been a quality match.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

i now see why that muppet passed out before this match


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen Cena do a dropkick before this match.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

I saw a link to a Cena turning heel article yesterday. Clicked on it and it sent me somewhere else. I'm sure he'll turn heel down the line, it'll be the biggest turn since Hogan but I'm not sure when it'll be. it would be awesome of it was at Wrestlemania though. Perfect time. Either way there's no reason to turn the guy heel if there's not a babyface to confront him.

And this was a good match. Miz is a good wrestler. Cena's a better wrestler than people give him credit for. You just have to mesh with his style to put on a good match.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Cena do a dropkick before this match.



He does it occasionally.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> And again, Cena and Miz continue their good encounters AFTER Wrestlemania. This has been a quality match.



Thought I was the only one that noticed. Pretty high impact, good range of moves, the fans were into it. Save for the finish, which was kinda meh, it was nice.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2011)

Be sweet if Cena's heel turn could incorporate a new faction's birth like hogan's did with the nwo. 

The anticenation or something similar


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2011)

The ending lacked one thing.  Muppets.  More Motherfucking Muppets.

I thought the Muppets were going to "Rise Above the Ring"  but nope.

Well back to the Halloween party.  BTW I was dressed as Ezio from AC Brotherhood.   PIMP


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2011)

RISE ABOVE HATE
=
RELISH ALL HATE 

Cena heel turn is long over due. It should've happened soon after Punk beat him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see when or where Cena turns heel.  But then can the WWE do a proper build up on Cena's heel turn or is it going to be all of a sudden.


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2011)

It's funny really, he'll turn heel the exact way The Rock turned heel: Fans constantly booing and hating his clean cut image leading him to snap. Only difference The Rock joined the NoD, while Cena will probably start his own stable.

either/or, it needs to happen, and no better way than Wrestlemania and the Raw after. If Cena wins against the Rock, that's it for me ever watching WWE again.

What concerns me the most about WM tho, Money in the bank. How will this go down? Daniel has been Sin Cara's (and WWE's) punching bag for the past while, and Cena "vowed" to be a champ when he meets the rock. Am I missing something about which belt will be up for grabs? and regardless, they really need to build up Daniel after everything that has been happening


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Does the dvd include any of the DX vs hart vs nation promos?



So far I haven't come across them yet but it shows a good amount. Still watching. It's an amazing dvd though, one of the best WWE dvds I've seen. Shawn really takes responsibilities for his actions and Bret really establishes how the situation truly was on his side. Both of them really explain how it truly was. Honestly had Bret and Shawn been on the game wavelength we would have seen tons more amazing matches from them but because things were screwed the problems rose. You can tell some of this is new to the both of them such as the fact Shawn and Bret were booked for WM13 to main event and Bret mentions he knew then Shawn's like "You knew?" "Yeah" "Wow, I never knew that lol". After watching Heartbreak and Triumph: The Shawn Michaels Story and this it really gives some insight. 

WWE is doing more Greatest Rivalries dvds because of the success of this one. I hear Stone Cold vs The Rock might be next. That was supposed to be the first but this came first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Cena is never turning Heel...never.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

Priceless


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

Separated at birth


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cena is never turning Heel...never.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 1, 2011)

The booking of that last match was pretty horrible which was a shame cause the match was good.  I have no problem with cena winning but the simple fact he alone crushed awesome truth makes you wonder why he even needs the Rock to tag with him


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The booking of that last match was pretty horrible which was a shame cause the match was good.  I have no problem with cena winning but the simple fact he alone crushed awesome truth makes you wonder why he even needs the Rock to tag with him



I was thinking this also, AT should have pummeled him or else why would he even need the rock? The ref/cena should've been distracted by the scary movie masked guy and then miz hits finisher or roll up pin. It left me feeling odd at the end.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh my fucking god. CM Punk vs Rio for Titles 
Gotta watch this next PPV just for that.


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Oh my fucking god. CM Punk vs Rio for Titles
> Gotta watch this next PPV just for that.



Word, I've been wanting to see them feud for awhile, Punk needs to get that Championship run.


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2011)

> In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Matthew Korklan (Evan Bourne ) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company's policy.



What the fuck???


----------



## ggultra2764 (Nov 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> What the fuck???



Wonder how this will effect Air Boom's Tag Team title reign if one half of the team is gone for a month.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2011)

My guess? Bourne's been smoking weed.


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2011)

All high flyers look up to Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 1, 2011)

Looool thank god. I have to be honest but even though I like Evan Bourne style that team is just annoying. Much to do with Kofi Kingston who I never liked watching Wrestling. I think he needs to be heel and not face.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> What the fuck???



Air boom is done, long live the reign of awesome truth fuck yes


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 1, 2011)

crap, now the tag team titles to go unused again....


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> crap, now the tag team titles to go unused again....



Here's hoping for kofi and some jobber defend and lose them to awesome truth prior to summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I saw a link to a Cena turning heel article yesterday. Clicked on it and it sent me somewhere else. I'm sure he'll turn heel down the line, it'll be the biggest turn since Hogan but I'm not sure when it'll be. it would be awesome of it was at Wrestlemania though. Perfect time. Either way there's no reason to turn the guy heel if there's not a babyface to confront him.
> 
> And this was a good match. Miz is a good wrestler. Cena's a better wrestler than people give him credit for. You just have to mesh with his style to put on a good match.



Punk and Orton would be good starters.. than feud him with Taker at the next Mania..

and i wanted to see done to R-Truth


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 1, 2011)

the Cult of Broskiality!


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Here's hoping for kofi and some jobber defend and lose them to awesome truth prior to summerslam



Why give them the titles? Their to busy running in to all the main event matches to actually properly defend them.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Here's hoping for kofi and some jobber defend and lose them to awesome truth prior to summerslam



Nah they will let Bourne drop the titles then suspend him


----------



## Sarun (Nov 1, 2011)

Seems like Ziggler and Swagger will get the title soon and ensure that Ziggler still have gold when he drops US to Zack.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Seems like Ziggler and Swagger will get the title soon and ensure that Ziggler still have gold when he drops US to Kofi.



You mean zack not kofi. Swag and zig or awesome truth, either way the tag team division will be improved greatly.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> You mean zack not kofi. Swag and zig or awesome truth, either way the tag team division will be improved greatly.



Yeah, Another Kofi US reign and Kofi-Dolph-Kofi midcard title switches, Do Not Want so fast yet again.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2011)

How awesome is Cody Rhodes?  he's the only "white" champion.  Long Live Cody!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## SilverCross (Nov 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> You mean zack not kofi. Swag and zig or awesome truth, either way the tag team division will be improved greatly.



Giving the titles to any other team wont improve the division. It doesn't matter who holds the titles right now, when theirs no one to defend them against, and no push in the division.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 2, 2011)

The tag team division indeed sucks atm.
I miss the Rated-RKO vs DX era for example. Last time I ever cared about who had  the Titles.


----------



## Darc (Nov 2, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


>


ITS A SHAMEFUL THING!


Zabuza said:


> The tag team division indeed sucks atm.
> I miss the Rated-RKO vs DX era for example. Last time I ever cared about who had  the Titles.



Yeah real talk that shit was awesome, I remember they jumped Flair and dragged his bloody ass out the back and threw him at DX or something, brutal.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMxs8ObQnUc[/YOUTUBE]

6:04 -> "One more time for the sake of WWE".Oh man that fan knew what was going to happen in a couple of years later.


----------



## Darc (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you Zabuza +rep // I could not look for it cause I'm at work, God that was awesome. TV-14, come back to us


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2011)

I swear, I had goosebumps looking at those clips. best ever


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 2, 2011)

So the Hunico and Mistico feud expanded by adding Epico into the fray.
Not sure if want.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hunico interferes and they double team Cara. They nailed a double team move but messed it up and did it again. That'll be edited.





If this keeps up we actually might get a Botchmania.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So the Hunico and Mistico feud expanded by adding Epico into the fray.
> Not sure if want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Tito(Epico) was with his brother(Primo) this upcoming Superstar.


----------



## Darc (Nov 2, 2011)

Superstars is the most ironic name considering the people on that show.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So the Hunico and Mistico feud expanded by adding Epico into the fray.
> Not sure if want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or we might just get a cruiserweight division,


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw the destruction of ultimate warrior, and the only reason i checked it out was to be disappointed. I want to see the whole scene from start to finish where he debuts in the wcw. I want to see that entrance again


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Well Cesaro (Castagnoli) got to use Swiss Death and the Ricola Bomb in FCW so maybe the WWE won't rape his moveset.

The match


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 2, 2011)

Somethings been bugging me...

Did Lex Luger get over? He was always at his best going after the title but could never actually carry the title.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Somethings been bugging me...
> 
> Did Lex Luger get over? He was always at his best going after the title but could never actually carry the title.



Luger was over. More so in WCW then in WWF but he got over.

He along with Flair were the ones who kept making Sting look like the most gullible man in wrestling.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 2, 2011)

Luger's clotheslines were the most powder puff clotheslines I think I might have ever seen in the second run. If there was a guy ever designed for The Clothesline From Hell, it's Luger. That stupid flying elbow didn't help me out either. I think you're right in that he was overexposed. I think, for me at least, his physique was so perfect that his character underachieved because he looked so perfect. Hogan by that time had lost a good bit of his bulk, (to me he actually looked better but that's neither here nor there). Sting lost almost all of his bulk, and that prevented him from being the Monster Face that Goldberg became. Luger maintained his bulk while almost everyone else was losing theirs but he couldn't work into the spot to carry Big Gold (or the U.S. Title) for more than a week.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2011)

Luger never got over with me.  Never been a physique guy and Luger just wasn't convincing to me.

Warrior is an interesting case, because the pro wrestling business is evil, he's just confronting it head on...in a crazy way.

Saw this shit.  Liked the idea moreso than the actual quote.  Maybe 'Spoiler Cena Wins' to replace it?


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2011)

Bang! Bang!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjHiM8dBtAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't remember much about luger doing anything other than being in the nwo, didn't he have like a total package gimmick or something? 

With his size, the torture rack he should've been a champ more often.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Oh my fucking god. CM Punk vs Rio for Titles
> Gotta watch this next PPV just for that.


So you missed their like 3 or 4 matches on RAW the last two months?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Luger's clotheslines were the most powder puff clotheslines I think I might have ever seen in the second run. If there was a guy ever designed for The Clothesline From Hell, it's Luger. That stupid flying elbow didn't help me out either. I think you're right in that he was overexposed. I think, for me at least, his physique was so perfect that his character underachieved because he looked so perfect. Hogan by that time had lost a good bit of his bulk, (to me he actually looked better but that's neither here nor there). Sting lost almost all of his bulk, and that prevented him from being the Monster Face that Goldberg became. Luger maintained his bulk while almost everyone else was losing theirs but he couldn't work into the spot to carry Big Gold (or the U.S. Title) for more than a week.


He underachieved because he didn't really give a shit. After the NWA got cold feet on putting him over Flair at GAB '88 and constantly jobbing to Flair throughout the year, he never really recovered from it and just started coasting. Had a decent heel run with the WCW Heavyweight Title after Flair left from GAB '91 to SuperBrawl II in '92, but that was pretty much it(admittedly though, I did like some of his 3rd US Title reign, personally).


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So you missed their like 3 or 4 matches on RAW the last two months?


I just want to watch the title match. Not something where they also put John Cena in the same match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cena wasn't in the matches I brought up, though.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena wasn't in the matches I brought up, though.



He was in that triple threat.
I'm talking about title matches btw XD


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He underachieved because he didn't really give a shit. After the NWA got cold feet on putting him over Flair at GAB '88 and constantly jobbing to Flair throughout the year, he never really recovered from it and just started coasting. Had a decent heel run with the WCW Heavyweight Title after Flair left from GAB '91 to SuperBrawl II in '92, but that was pretty much it(admittedly though, I did like some of his 3rd US Title reign, personally).



Personally I liked the tag work with sting.  Some of that stuff was precursor los guerreros cheat to win stuff 

Also my buddy is Lex's next door neighbor in Orchard Park, small world.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll only watch the PPV because I'm expecting Cena's heel turn and, of course, the continuation of the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Darc (Nov 3, 2011)

Barret did another WWE exclusive where he trolls the wrestlers, this is gold 

Strikeforce


----------



## Ceria (Nov 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Barret did another WWE exclusive where he trolls the wrestlers, this is gold
> 
> Strikeforce



I like where this is going,


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Barret did another WWE exclusive where he trolls the wrestlers, this is gold
> 
> Strikeforce



WADE WADE WADE YOU KNOW IT

I'd pay for that shit right there


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Barret did another WWE exclusive where he trolls the wrestlers, this is gold
> 
> Strikeforce



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74OZUFaL088[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2011)

Lex Luger is awesome and Zeke wishes his version of the torture rack was half as over as Luger's version was. 

STEEL PLATED FOREARM BITCHES


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> He was in that triple threat.
> I'm talking about title matches btw XD


There's not really much difference.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 3, 2011)

That asian guy does look like a bitch, sounded like shitty wok too


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 3, 2011)

So, what are your favorite non finisher spots? 

Currently I mark for: 

Del Rio's step up enziguri 
Wade's Big Boss Slam 
Kofi's Flying Cross Body, he gets so much air for it. Looks amazing. 
Daniel's running drop kick into the corner, looks so brutal. 
Evan's top rope double knee press 
Ziggler's sleeper


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta love Ron and that bright shirt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow really Ronnie? 

Way to put over your own wrestlers TNA.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 3, 2011)

Beavis and butthead> anything on tna


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 3, 2011)

this is not WRAASTLING


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 3, 2011)

Crowd is not into it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeWdXepOP0o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Liger and Delirious.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Fell asleep on TNA.

So Roode has the title again?

.....Why?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2011)

Roode never had the title to begin with.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 4, 2011)

Storm/Roode was a great TV match, I will put it right there with Orton/Christian I.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 4, 2011)

Wade Wade Wade You Know It.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 4, 2011)

Did Daniel Bryan cash in or not?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2011)

He didn't cash in, looked way weak post match I know.

I really would have liked dbd to play it more cool when henry called him out.  Seamus match was good, best work I've seen Barrett do in a while.  

Kidd knew he was jobbing, but he totally made tdj shine for it, and imo he looked better in the match.  I wanna check out superstars and nxt now to see just how much work this 'guy not good enough to be on raw' put in.  Worst part is he CAN talk.  Ah well.  

BS and Xtian on the mic was hilarious.  Rhodes vs Orton annoyed me because it totally did come of as orton heel vs rhodes face.  From early shine to comeback and everything.  I really am sympathizing with rhodes if i was only watching matches.  Commentary was C- range, one good point was Booker seemed to be intent on reeling Cole and Matthews in.  Matthews seems weaker also, and that I don't like.  Think that covers observations, what did you think of the DBD vs Henry match?  It's good to show them against each other, but should BS have been there?  I don't think so.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He underachieved because he didn't really give a shit. After the NWA got cold feet on putting him over Flair at GAB '88 and constantly jobbing to Flair throughout the year, he never really recovered from it and just started coasting. Had a decent heel run with the WCW Heavyweight Title after Flair left from GAB '91 to SuperBrawl II in '92, but that was pretty much it(admittedly though, I did like some of his 3rd US Title reign, personally).



Whoa, you thought he was costing in his first WCW run? That was his friggin golden age. If you want to see what a REAL lazy Luger is watch him in 97 or 98. And time from 97 to till WCW folded. He stunk up the joint.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 4, 2011)

My personal favorite Luger was at Road Wild 1998 or 1997, when Hogan had been kicking the crap out of him for a solid 10 minutes then out of nowhere starts no selling everything. No mock Hogan pumping up or anything. Just straight on No Selling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 4, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Storm/Roode was a great TV match, I will put it right there with Orton/Christian I.


My DVDR cut-off at the 10:00 pm mark because I forgot to set it to record for 5 minutes extra so I missed the rest of the match. 

From what I saw, I kinda liked their match before BFG better. Both guys seemed slower and a bit off to me.

Show as a whole was actually pretty decent save for Crimson and Matt Morgan being terrible, bland, and boring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Whoa, you thought he was costing in his first WCW run? That was his friggin golden age. If you want to see what a REAL lazy Luger is watch him in 97 or 98. And time from 97 to till WCW folded. He stunk up the joint.


Given that you never knew which Luger(motivated or shitty) you were gonna get, he was absolutely coasting and only seemed to step it up with certain guys like Sting, the Steiners, Pillman, or Hansen. The only real difference between Luger then and Luger from '97 on was age slowing him down and making it more noticeable.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Kidd knew he was jobbing, but he totally made tdj shine for it, and imo he looked better in the match.  I wanna check out superstars and nxt now to see just how much work this 'guy not good enough to be on raw' put in.  Worst part is he CAN talk.  Ah well.



I've been saying this for years now, Kidd has the tools to be great if they'd just use him! I'd love to see a feud with him and DB, ending with a Submission match.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> From what I saw, I kinda liked their match before BFG better. Both guys seemed slower and a bit off to me.



Exactly, it was a good match, but, they were a bit slow, and a few times just seemed out of synch.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2011)

Not to be a dark cloud, but I didn't like TNA at all last night.

I felt as if it was far too similar to last week's episode, and the last segment didn't generate any interest. Fans just stared on blankly after Bobby won...and he had this weird look on his face....


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Crowd is not into it.



Would you be?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2011)

>what said:


> Would you be?


 
Everyone wanted this guy to win the title a few weeks ago. I think I'd have _some_ response. 

All I'm saying is that it did not translate well on television, which made me lose all interest. I thought some people would at least be would be at least kinda into it.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Everyone wanted this guy to win the title a few weeks ago. I think I'd have _some_ response.
> 
> All I'm saying is that it did not translate well on television, which made me lose all interest. I thought some people would at least be would be at least kinda into it.



Honestly, i didn't even bother watching it, like i said, beavis was on, and we knew the results already. I'll watch smackdown regardless of that reason and i didn't read the spoilers of it so it will be new to me.


----------



## Darc (Nov 4, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Everyone wanted this guy to win the title a few weeks ago. I think I'd have _some_ response.
> 
> All I'm saying is that it did not translate well on television, which made me lose all interest. I thought some people would at least be would be at least kinda into it.



I think the random heel turn/lack of build up like he had with Kurt is what hurt it. I hope he holds the title for a while tho, seems like TNA World Champs pass the belt too much, besides Kurt who had an ok 2 month run(still not actually long) I guess but he didn't really defend it much.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2011)

fuck yeah Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton.


----------



## Darc (Nov 4, 2011)

And Orton racks up another win on Cody(I like Orton but come on WWE), ughhhh, gonna watch Fringe at 9, already sour to this SmackDown.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

It was a great match, cody went further than i've ever seen him, but what a clusterfuck that ending was. Is it too much for cody to win at least once? i kept screaming at the tv for cody to end it but he never finished him when he could. he hit him with the mask twice but never pinned, he could've gotten him with the ringbell, and then done the crossrhodes onto the ringbell just for good measure but no.  same old orton shit. I'm starting to hate him as much as i hate cena.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyson Kidd seriously needs a real feud.....and seriously, commentators would rather talk about twitter than talk about that match?! This is whats wrong with the WWE right now...


----------



## Ae (Nov 4, 2011)

Relax guys, Cody losing to Randy isn't that much of a big deal. Beside, I think that was just to kill off the mask.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

The barrett barrage continues


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Relax guys, Cody losing to Randy isn't that much of a big deal. Beside, I think that was just to kill off the mask.



Losing a match isn't a big deal. Losing several back to back is burial. Even if it is Orton. They need to give him a win instead on constantly having Orton beat him. what's the point if they keep doing that anyhow?

And gah, all these non title matches need to take a boat to fuck-offy land


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

Smackdown and raw need a tv title that can change hands on the program and not only at the ppv's, zack's internet title would be a fine choice, or the hardcore title. 

After that grueling battle Cody should have won that. and bagged orton again.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2011)

mow said:


> Losing a match isn't a big deal. Losing several back to back is burial. Even if it is Orton. They need to give him a win instead on constantly having Orton beat him. what's the point if they keep doing that anyhow?
> 
> And gah, all these non title matches need to take a boat to fuck-offy land



This seems like the same shit they're doing with Christian/Sheamus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2011)

Orton is just repeating the same pattern as his feud with Christian and Kofi...show that you're superior to your opponent over and over again until he's completely ruined as a credible threat.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 5, 2011)

I felt this SmackDown was good! Just wished Cody-Orton matches were for title and maybe Cody gets at least one win. Regardless, it was a fine match.

Missed next 2-3 segments. Got back in middle/near to end of Big Show-Christian segment. Could be said to be funny. Worked well to give a reason not to have another Sheamus-Christian match. Wade should off his great voice and confidence on mic while doing the promo. Victory over Sheamus was a strong record in Barrett barrage. Post match beatdown after commercial in backstage kept Sheamus strong. Didn't watch much of Sin Cara-Epico & Hunico segments.

D Bryan vs Mark Henry was a good main event. Show trying to get D Bryan Champion so he could have someone willing to grant him match was funny. Henry looked boss by the end though Teddy made the announcement, it gave the closing theme to Big Show.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2011)

Ziggler was too quiet this week on ZTLIS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2011)

Orton vs Rhodes again was a great match. That's the end of the mask, hopefully and hopefully that shows Cody going to the level above. If he's feuding with Booker next then it'll build him up. After that I hope he gets in a great IC battle with someone to further show his skills and then have him drop it and go on to better things after a while.

I don't get this Natalya/Alicia thing. I mean I don't understand it. The Epico/Sin Cara stuff was alright, nothing major. The stuff with Barrett though looks to be pretty good. I am looking forward to see where they take his entire angle now. 

Daniel Bryan's showing against Henry gives hope to him at WM if he faces a big opponent. If he does cash it in at WM and Henry is somehow the champion I can see the time between now and then giving Bryan time to grow into the man he'll be to take on Henry. Henry's a good big heel. What I mean by that is that even though he's a tough monster powerhouse heel when he gets hit you really think that could be it for him. Against someone like Bryan who's the underdog's underdog that could come in handy. I look forward to whoever he faces at WM.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 5, 2011)

> TNA Impact Wrestling on Thursday, November 3 officially scored a 1.29 rating off a first hour 1.35 rating and second hour 1.22 rating.
> 
> The first hour was just behind the first hour of the October 20 episode following Bound for Glory (1.38 1H rating) for highest first hour rating of the year. Impact then dropped off to a second hour rating in-line with the yearly average (1.19) after a strong start to the show.
> 
> ...



Im in the Garrett Bischoff bandwagon now.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 5, 2011)

Diva-Dirt.com, which apparently is a well respected website that represents the world of female wrestling, just released a Top Five "Who to Watch in 2012" list of Woman Wrestlers in North America and around the Globe. Here's the article for those Diva fanatics.

singing


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2011)

> Q3: Impact rebounded to another strong 1.39 rating for the Bischoffs in the ring, Samoa Joe backstage with Sting, and Daniels backstage with RVD, plus one commercial. This was easily the highest-rated Q3 segment of the year. (up 18.5% vs. 2011-Q3 average)



Funny because I asked last week if RVD vs. Daniel =ratings/PPV buys. Question was ignored. lol. This sounds kind of weird though; I don't quite get why this was a high rated segment based on what we actually saw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2011)

Garrett Bischoff=ratings 

LOL@ people being more interested in Roode/Storm talking than wrestling.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2011)

I only saw impact from daniels promo to team rob beating ronnie.  Was an amazing 15 minutes of impact.  Kash is vicious on the mic.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2011)

How come TNA's ratings have never been high ever though? I mean..they've never even come close to hitting a 2, which is atrocious by other people's standards. Is it because of Spike or that the product is unknown?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2011)

Not everyone gets the Spike channel. There's a reason why they're the highest rated show on Spike. 

TNA also kinda stinks at marketing themselves. The one time they heavily promoted themselves was for Hogan's first show and that was the highest rating they ever got.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK8JFJoLFng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK8JFJoLFng[/YOUTUBE]



Can't get over how huge that jersey must be


----------



## Ceria (Nov 6, 2011)

Thuganomics only comes in 4xl


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol Sheamus at the EMAs.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 6, 2011)

Since Nash is back, hopefully this will become a reality. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zta9NGqmZv8[/YOUTUBE]




How i see this going down is that nash would start it, recruit awesome truth and then Cena does his heel turn and destroys nash once and for all and takes over as leader.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Since Nash is back, hopefully this will become a reality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Take over as a leader of what? Leading the same guys he is fighting against at the moment?


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zOr51gqDbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep. A Wrestling match in a Boxing ring. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW6xS5ko2k4[/YOUTUBE]

For what it's worth, they actually do pretty well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

If anyone hasn't seen it I'd check out the "WWE: OMG! The Top 50 Incidents in WWE History". Saw it on Netflix and it was pretty good. Of course the top moments are predictable but either way some interesting stuff. I had no idea about the Tim White skits with him trying to kill himself lol.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Take over as a leader of what? Leading the same guys he is fighting against at the moment?



of a new nwo


----------



## Grandia (Nov 7, 2011)

i wanna fuck phatty nattie


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Since Nash is back, hopefully this will become a reality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It didn't happen with nexus (when it should have happened) it won't happen now


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Google OccupyWWE.  Or twitter follow it.  This...no way this can actually work, right?

Also, props to Pope!  


Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2011)

:::: sees people saying that top faces should join up with groups that repeatedly beat the shit out of them beforehand ::::


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2011)

Grandia said:


> i wanna fuck phatty nattie



I wanna fuck thick ass Katelyn.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

So....I think I know why they won't let jomo go heel.  Because indie guys could pull jomo heel easily on the mic, and wwe wants to be larger than life despite it being goofy to be so adamant about it.  

OTOH This Ambrose guy.  This man Moxley is getting a torch passed to him and  holding it like a champion.  On the mic as well as in the ring, he not  only has matches and segments the crowd gets behind, he has STORIES.  I  don't know how much is him or how much is behind the scenes, but he is  taking his role and making it fucking mean something.  It's exciting to  wonder what happens next with him.  I had no idea he actually got Regal  to step in the ring.

Here's the match.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7pYHYThxgc[/YOUTUBE]

Video from 2009 but Skip was reported to returning as Ryback a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :::: sees people saying that top faces should join up with groups that repeatedly beat the shit out of them beforehand ::::



That's assuming he turned heel as i hope and many have suggested he might. If he turned heel, he could kind of reign them in and use them to further his war with the rock. then dispose of them at any given time. 

I'm thinking from a more diabolical perspective.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2011)

Ceria is Vince Russo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ There's no way I could've ever put it any better than that right there.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 7, 2011)

the only chance that cena turns heel is if the sales on this new shirt bomb


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

What if sales for the 'we hate cena' shirt spike?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What if sales for the 'we hate cena' shirt spike?



Then he definitely isnt turning heel. 

Frankly I am surprised the "E" hasn't come out with an official "cena sucks/hate cena" shirt


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

man, just saw the Shawn/Bret Greatest Rivalries movie, and I know we all know this, but fucking hell, Bret waded through hell, and likewise Shawn. This is a terrific DVD, you have to watch it. Even moreso, buy it.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NUxo_jmFVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2011)

I rather stare at your set, moe.

Going to watch RAW tonight. Didn't watch last week lol..


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria is Vince Russo.



some ideas i guess are meant to stay inside my head and not ever come out.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this the week RAW gets Raped? I mean, Rocked?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Raw spoilers are out, yo.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow. BIG news.



> The following press release was issued by TNA.
> 
> TNA IMPACT WRESTLING ANNOUNCES EXCLUSIVE TRAINING PROGRAM AT OVW
> 
> ...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Raw spoilers are out, yo.



I just read them, this RAW sounds meh, gonna pass.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Raw spoilers are out, yo.



Read them as well.

LOL JoMo.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2011)

I got to work early, so it's not worth staying up late for? 

Did jomo not win again?


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait, RAW isn't live?

Edit: oh they are in England, keep the spoilers hidden till afterwards plz


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

I like how Cena saying "Rock hosting RAW next week" gets a bigger pop than Cena saying "Raw is in Liverpool!"  



President Goobang said:


> I rather stare at your set, moe.



why thank you ol' chap


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Ironically, I didn't see spoilers.  Oh, and we all know Cena's going heel on Rock's ass come SS.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

Typical Cena again =\


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Typical Cena again =\



Waste of our collective lives? Aye.

EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even Zack cant salvage this :rollseyes


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I got to work early, so it's not worth staying up late for?
> 
> Did jomo not win again?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He got a win over Dolph


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

Dat Ryder push.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

If Cena and Ryder win then its another "why did he need the Rock" loooooool

Also  @ Nash face in that pic, he looks like an angry old man trying to send back soup at a deli


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

I missed Zack in that promo, was it any good?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2011)

Can someone send me a spoiler to see if this week is worth of watching?


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

here you go fella, RAW spoilers:




edit: yeah, not worth watching mate


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 7, 2011)

Join the fun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2011)

datVickie in a schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2011)

Meh I'll pass too. I hate Cena main events.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Meh I'll pass too. I hate Cena main events.



You might as well not watch for another 10 year


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2011)

JoMo won...lol wut?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

that was the most boring match between the two i've ever seen.  almost like jomo didn't know how to win a match anymore.  heh


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2011)

mow said:


> here you go fella, RAW spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds meh, pass.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4YP9y7qwkY[/YOUTUBE]

WWE said they wasn't interested, but it wouldn't be THAT bad with the whole Triple H thing.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

BWHAHAHAHAHAH @ the "what happen to the RAW GM storyline" sign


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2011)

Mason Ryan has the most boring power offense ever. That's it...I'm out.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

Mason Ryan is being built up like they did Jackson, except he's white so he'll get over


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

JoMo winning was surprising but it's not the way I wanted him to win but then again it's Ziggler. It's like any win against that guy has to be some sort of mistake or something that's not 100% clear win.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2011)

That's it after Berto's match and promo with Punk I change channel.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

Inugami said:


> That's it after Berto's match and promo with Punk I change channel.



I changed the channel during commercials & the Eagles scored right that second.

/wrist


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

best part was seeing kofi get to go against adr.  shows hes not being punished?


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

Alberto is repeating himself...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I changed the channel during commercials & the Eagles scored right that second.
> 
> /wrist



 well I'm out, the rest isn't appealing to me.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2011)

Santino > Ryder WWYKI


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Punk obliterated him, but I think ADR wanted Punk to do it, because he is being told how to handle his promos.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> best part was seeing kofi get to go against adr.  shows hes not being punished?



shows that he doesnt have a partner to do a tag match with


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

Wuttt? I thought LayCool was dead...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

Just bought my tickets for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 7, 2011)

2.2 rating for last smackdown, see vince,  a credible black champion = ratings

your homeboy orton cant pop those ratings


----------



## Grandia (Nov 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I wanna fuck thick ass Katelyn.



thats what im talking about


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2011)

This RAW was fucking ass yo 



Brandon Heat said:


> Just bought my tickets for Wrestlemania.


Have fun ^^


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

ODB all day.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought the Nash promo was decent.



Agmaster said:


> ODB all day.



Well, maybe if I wouldn't need hedge clippers to go down on her


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2011)

Gotta love the fucking brits man

pro cena: "Let's Go Cena
anti cena:.  .  .. ..   .     . .....    . SUCKS!!!!"


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

man, when cena turns heel he is gonna KILL ryder





Darc said:


> Well, maybe if I wouldn't need hedge clippers to go down on her


I got big hands and gamer trained fingers.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice heel finish by Awesome Truth. I didn't see that coming. Also nice showing by Ryder in this match. I really hope his momentum keeps up. The fans love him.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> that was the most boring match between the two i've ever seen.  almost like jomo didn't know how to win a match anymore.  heh



Jomo kept botching and one moment i see he kicks the shit out of zig-zag and he falls out of the ring and no more than a second later he's back in the ring countering jomo's move. i thought that was odd. 

from the spoiler, my thoughts exactly:



> JTG came out and they cut to a break and darkness. I didn't even know JTG still had a job and wasn't sure if he was face or heel, neither did anyone else I guess because he got zero reaction.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2011)

*feels bad for JTG*


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 8, 2011)

I missed RAW.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2011)

Didn't miss much

Jomo won something finally, Punk raped Rio in a promo and Awesome Truth/Cena/Ryder has a good main event match. Other than that, nothing interesting ring-wise or story-wise really happened.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't get the rape on Punk, if anything he put over del Rio stating the obvious, if del Rio lose the match he can recover BUT if Punk loses after all in that promo said he gonna end looking like crap.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2011)

And lets face it Punk probably will lose and end up back being a upper mid-card/main event jobber.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 8, 2011)

2.9 rating for raw


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2011)

Punk's going to lose against Del Rio and then they'll fight at TLC and Punk will win.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 9, 2011)

William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose from the latest episode of FCW. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtAi9zbVc_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose from the latest episode of FCW.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtAi9zbVc_w[/YOUTUBE]



When we are going to have this kid? seriously if someone that can't wrestle like Mason Ryan is getting a push I don't see why the wait for Ambrose.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHJz4015m8s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVB9g2nXAtA[/YOUTUBE]



This was after Smackdown's taping.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2011)

Why isn't william regal getting more of a push, instead he's facing future talent when he should be in the us title or IC title picture.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Henry  .


----------



## mow (Nov 9, 2011)

You just made my bloody day sir, thanks XD


----------



## Grandia (Nov 10, 2011)

> The description is Vince is usually pretty much himself on Mondays, where he takes apart Raw and the Raw show is nothing like the show the writers present to him because of all the late changes he makes. *But when it comes to Tuesday, after the grueling Monday, he seems tired and just rubber stamps almost everything Ed Koskey (head Smackdown writer) puts in front of him. So Smackdown’s final product is very similar to how it’s written, with all the key matches and almost all segments in place. That’s why Smackdown seems to make more sense week-to-week.]*



bahahhaha nice


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 10, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHJz4015m8s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVB9g2nXAtA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Fuck! Such Elegance!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 10, 2011)

Orton was angry Henry did the Spinaa better than him


----------



## Totitos (Nov 10, 2011)

FUCK, it better not be broken.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2011)

> A.J. Styles recently spoke about Hulk Hogan's idea for his gimmick when Hogan first arrived in TNA, his loyalty to the company and more. Check out the highlights:
> 
> On Hogan's idea to make Styles a 'Ric Flair​ Jr.' character: "If you want to see my take my hair and dye it all blonde, slick it back, and hang out with girls all the time, and you know, do that whole thing, and just totally just not be A.J. at all, then you would've went with Hogan's idea."
> 
> ...


^this guy is mad

Pretty decent Impact tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2011)

That Moneymaker that Kid Kash hit on Sorenson was nasty as hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

5:50 for DBD's remix.  8:50 for some Regal lulz.[YOUTUBE]fyeuT10fWnw[/YOUTUBE]Regal's putting in work.  DBD went a little mean in this match, he shows not give a darn well.
[YOUTUBE]YNoObZ2lwhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 11, 2011)

Real Man's Man returned for 23 seconds.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 11, 2011)

Inugami said:


> When we are going to have this kid? seriously if someone that can't wrestle like Mason Ryan is getting a push I don't see why the wait for Ambrose.



Because no matter what some people try to say, wwe still sees big men as the true main even product... Sure that has been changing quite a bit lately, with Punk and DB but it's still the moto of the wwe.


Ambrose got's mic skills, got amazing ring physiology and he's a true talent...unfortunately for him, he's not super ripped/full of steroids nor does he have a stupid haircut like Mason  (not hating on Mason btw).


----------



## Vox (Nov 11, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> (not hating on Mason btw).



I am. The man sucks shit. He's not even a good power wrestler. Get the fuck off my Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 11, 2011)

Vox said:


> I am. The man sucks shit. He's not even a good power wrestler. Get the fuck off my Monday Night Raw.



I know all that, but it's not his fault...he's doing what they tell him to do.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 11, 2011)

Will the barrett barrage leave orton in the wasteland? i hope orton gets vacationed.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 11, 2011)

Barrett Barrage is gaining momentum!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That Moneymaker that Kid Kash hit on Sorenson was nasty as hell.



Really good matches last night from TNA except for Pope vs. Crimson. I hope they figure their storylines out lol.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2011)

Vox said:


> I am. The man sucks shit. He's not even a good power wrestler. Get the fuck off my Monday Night Raw.



He actually said himself he wasn't ready. He's a good guy, it's just that whoever it is, is being an ass.



Just watched Smackdown & I'm already in love with this Hunico's stable.
From this day forward they're known as Mexican Wife Beater, until they have an official name.


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2011)

gdmt WWE, why can't anyone beat orton unless it's via stupid cheating? why couldn't that been a knock out right instead of a thumb to the eye? You keep advertising the guy as a bare knuckles champ and never try to capitalize on that? =/


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 12, 2011)

Masters on Mason Ryan:


> I like Mason Ryan personally.But NO he didn't!I worked to hard to get the most basic move ever over.Robbery!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2011)

mow said:


> gdmt WWE, why can't anyone beat orton unless it's via stupid cheating? why couldn't that been a knock out right instead of a thumb to the eye? You keep advertising the guy as a bare knuckles champ and never try to capitalize on that? =/



If he really is a bareknuckle champ he should be able to knock orton the fuck out, for real. To the point where he'd still be laid out for more than a few minutes. even though it would be copying big show's knockout punch, it doesnt make sense for them to keep saying it and not having him produce.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2011)

They need to give Wade a variation of the KO punch also his coat with the rose again, and make him throw the rose arrogantly to the unconscious body of someone that got owned by his finisher.

Would make him my fave wrestler.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> They need to give Wade a variation of the KO punch also his coat with the rose again, and make him throw the rose arrogantly to the unconscious body of someone that got owned by his finisher.
> 
> Would make him my fave wrestler.



Wade with a KO Punch like this:
[YOUTUBE]ZqPF079K8FE[/YOUTUBE]

I mean listen to it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2011)

Sarclet Plague said:


> Wade with a KO Punch like this:
> 
> 
> I mean listen to it.



LOL the Punk's heel jobber days, still I miss those SES promos than this new IWC ones, that thing with del Rio was like reading some typical ADR hater post 

But well shit is that every move can be a finisher for guys like Show, Wade need to set it in a way that would make it look more of a finisher kinda JBL's clothesline.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 12, 2011)

Another question that just came to me today at work, if Bret Hart would have stayed in WWE instead of leaving late 1997, would he have suffered the same fate that Ric Flair did in WCW?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 12, 2011)

England is doing a bad job of supporting the hometown guy. Very far behind Chicago and Mexico City.

DiBiase Jr. wrestles a lot better as a face.


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2011)

WWE put out some survey putting out ideas for their shows & what you think is favorable or not.
Link removed


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunico needs to train his finisher. He almost lands on his head every single time he does it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WWE put out some survey putting out ideas for their shows & what you think is favorable or not.
> Link removed



Done and lol at the Stone Cold one, but anything that make him appear on TV get the highest vote of me.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Done and lol at the Stone Cold one, but anything that make him appear on TV get the highest vote of me.



The stone cold one reminds me of larry the cable guy's show. 

The diva's one seemed interesting, especially if they aired footage from inside the shower


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2011)

Finished the survey as well. It's odd, some of those ideas were actually... good? Huh... did not see that one coming.

Though judging from the general idea of the concepts, it seems like this WWE channel is an odd mixture of E! (crappy shows) and VH1 (countdown shows) with a little bit of Travel Network thrown in. But y'know, for wrestling fans.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm watched UFC and Boxing today, seriously the main event matches looked fake as fuck,  WWE is more legit at my eyes 



Ceria said:


> The stone cold one reminds me of larry the cable guy's show.
> 
> The diva's one seemed interesting, especially if they aired footage from inside the shower



Heheh I just want moar Stone Cold... even a piece of crap like Tough Enough was golden with him!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2011)

Just found out that AJ had her theme changed. THANK GOD!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNDjuxKN67A[/YOUTUBE]

Now for Smackdown, I thought it was a good episode. I'm glad the writing process for Raw and Smackdown were revealed. SD actually feels like a wrestling show should feel. They have it all in order, they always find way to have these guys wrestle, it's always entertaining and it doesn't feel like a clusterfuck. Raw on the other hand, I like it but they need to fix that shit up. It's an unorganized mess. 

- I do wonder where Cody Rhodes is as well. He wasn't in the show but was mentioned and even on the preview for the Survivor Series tag he didn't have his  mask on so I guess that's the end of that. He should have at least made an appearance. 
- Hunico's group is good, overall a good appearance by them. His Swanton needs to improve though. Dude flipped over him during the second one. Overall they're doing well. 
- AJ and Kaitlyn ughhhh, those girls. I gotta say what's up to them when they come to Little Rock on 1/3. I'm getting front row, I GOTTA get something. 

Smackdown needs to do more with them. They're like SD's version of the Bella Twins. Popping up randomly until their spot comes. The Bellas are waiting until Kharma comes back I'm sure but these two I don't know. I could really see them shine if worked on right. They could be the force that goes against Beth and Natalya.  
- Mark Henry's just great every week. He's a good heel gorilla champion and yet he's beatable. He's just good. He doesn't get cheap wins, his wins are usually legit which is rare for a heel and to top it off he's not bad on the mic. He comes across well. I like Mark's whole appeal as a champion and frankly if he's somehow champion all the way to Mania I'd love Bryan to come and strip him of the belt. 
- Daniel Bryan's new music is nice. I noticed how he had Freefall last week and I figured it was weird but I guess this makes sense. 
- Good show. 

I did the survey. The Stone Cold one seems to be good, same with Foley, the countdown shows are going to be great and a show with Big Show? Yes, WWE relationships? You can make whole shows about that? Eh, ok, overall the shows seem to be a good mix. They'll do well.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hmm watched UFC and Boxing today, seriously the main event matches looked fake as fuck,  WWE is more legit at my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh I just want moar Stone Cold... even a piece of crap like Tough Enough was golden with him!



Stone cold took no shit, and while i doubt he'd be like that in a weekly tv program non wrestling related i think it would be fun to see him be more down to earth


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hmm watched UFC and Boxing today, seriously the main event matches looked fake as fuck,  WWE is more legit at my eyes



Pacquiao won & Velasquezc lost, it's all good


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 13, 2011)

You guys realize just saying barret can punch well doesn't mean he should be able to knock guys out in one punch....
Big Show can get away with that cause hes....well the Big Show, hes huge. You really think it would look that good to have barret knocking out main eventers with a punch? 




Bolt Crank said:


> Another question that just came to me today at work, if Bret Hart would have stayed in WWE instead of leaving late 1997, would he have suffered the same fate that Ric Flair did in WCW?



What do you mean?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Pacquiao won & Velasquezc lost, it's all good


I'm not a boxing mark but the only way you would be happy with that would be just like me if you don't care (I actually won money from this  ), or you are a Pac fan either way boxing is a fake sport WWE>Boxing at being more legit..like come on ADR would kill Maywheater with a Enzuigiri 

And dat UFC main event sucked like Sting vs Jeff Hardy, it was like watch the same thing over again!




SilverCross said:


> You guys realize just saying barret can punch well doesn't mean he should be able to knock guys out in one punch....
> Big Show can get away with that cause hes....well the Big Show, hes huge. You really think it would look that good to have barret knocking out main eventers with a punch?



And we have a midget like HBK owning monsters with a kick... anything can be a finisher if they made it look great with booking a bunch of wins with it and set it to look special like JBL's clothesline, Edge's running hug or ADR's armbar.. also Wade is fucking tall so it wouldn't look that bad, of course he isn't impressive like Show so he needs to execute it in a different way.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree, if he staged it well, it could work. Sometimes the big show doesn't even look like he puts much effort into it,


----------



## Darc (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there a TNA PPV tonight?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep, Turning Point's tonight.

Looking forward to see main event.


----------



## Darc (Nov 13, 2011)

Word, my mans AJ Styles needs the title, best wrestler they got.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

The match everyone should look forward to is the Ink Inc vs Mexican America 6 man tag. 

Full line-up...

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
 Bobby Roode (c) vs "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles

CHALLENGE MATCH 
"The Charismatic Enigma" Jeff Hardy vs "King Of The Mountain" Jeff Jarrett 

X-DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
 Austin Aries (c) vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash 

TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
 Eric Young (c) vs Robbie E 

TAG TEAM MATCH
 Mr. Anderson & Abyss vs. Bully Ray & Scott Steiner 

UNDEFEATED STREAK ON THE LINE 
Crimson vs "The Blueprint" Matt Morgan

NO DISQUALIFICATION MATCH 
Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels 

KNOCKOUTS CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
 Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim 

TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
 Mexican America and Sarita vs Ink Inc and Toxxin


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

LWO's time is over, those titles belong with beer money. But i'll gladly support anyone else who can take it from them. 

AJ needs the title, but if they continue with this fortune belt swapping, does that mean that daniels and ultimately kazarian will have it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Daniels and Roode both quit Fortune and Beer Money broke up. Fortune probably needs another member. Maybe Eric Young?


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Crimson vs "The Blueprint" Matt Morgan



Haven't been watching did one of them turned heel?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

No, Crimson and Matt Morgan just want to find out who's the better wrestler.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

Thought Ink Inc would begin a new title run tonight...


But I guess that would only work if they had a larger division?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2011)

missing x div match.  Save me


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

see your cp.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Had that one, was a bit laggy.  Cool match, tho.  Good to see X div NOT opening.  Also, begging for 'help' == rep?  Useful knowledge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

"Bling means bitches!"

 Robbie E


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

did rvd need a win more than daniels : /?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

RVD might be a future contender to Roode, so keeping him strong with a win makes sense.

Edit: "AHHHH! What the fuck was that!?"  Crimson


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG, Scott Steiner and Bully Ray are hilarious.

"You're up against the greatest tag team wrestler in history...and Scott Steiner too!"

"Hey! I'M THE GREATEST TAG TEAM EVER!"

"Just shut up and flex!"


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope Matt Morgan wins. I don't like Crimson that much. And A.J needs to win a title he's one of if not the best wrestler in TNA. Only one who may be better is RVD


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OMG, Scott Steiner and Bully Ray are hilarious.
> 
> "You're up against the greatest tag team wrestler in history...and Scott Steiner too!"
> 
> ...



, bubba keeps getting better all the time


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn, I wouldn't have given Gail everything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Damn, I wouldn't have given Gail everything.



I would give Gail everything....if you know what I mean. 

LOL...Hardy just beat Double J in 3 seconds.

Edit: HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darc (Nov 13, 2011)

Double J getting shamed in front of his wife 

Bully n Steiner are gold together, even if they lose their promos win everything. Gail must of had some big ass demands to re sign with TNA, this is nuts.

AJ getting ready to beat Bobby, hype.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Gail must give it up better than Velvet does.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 13, 2011)

Just wondering guys.
When CM Punk retires from being a Wrestler you think they may put him as a commentator?
I remember when he used to sit on that table and he was better than Michael Cole anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, Crimson and Matt Morgan just want to find out who's the better wrestler.


After watching the PPV, the answer is obviously "Velvet Sky"...


----------



## Darc (Nov 13, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Just wondering guys.
> When CM Punk retires from being a Wrestler you think they may put him as a commentator?
> I remember when he used to sit on that table and he was better than Michael Cole anyway.


I wouldn't mind him on the mic.


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> After watching the PPV, the answer is obviously "Velvet Sky"...



  

The match was okay but after the watch was just..... what was I watching


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Just wondering guys.
> When CM Punk retires from being a Wrestler you think they may put him as a commentator?
> I remember when he used to sit on that table and he was better than Michael Cole anyway.



One thing I will miss this Rumble will be punk doing his promos while eliminating people like in the last 2 Rumbles.  He would either be champion or face winner which wouldn't be appropiate for the match promo.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

So turning point was it good or bad? haven't watched yet


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Matches 1 and 3 were good.  I watched Misfits after that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2011)

Roode won by holding tights? lol.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2011)

It's worthy to watch that TNA PPV? if it is where I can watch it on good quality? 


Watching some old ADR matches with his luchadore gimmick
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDupWIzsrS8[/YOUTUBE]

3:13 I would mark if he does this variation of armbar on Punk.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2011)

it's not worth watching a tna ppv.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

Stupid NBA lockout making me watch this.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Stupid NBA lockout making me watch this.



those selfish fucks on both sides won't be satisified until the nba is disbanded. not that i really give a shit, but their selfishness is hurting those who work at the games.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

They see me Cole-in'


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching.......


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, I love you JR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol at what I'm watching.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> They see me Cole-in'



they hatin 

we're this close to cole gone forever


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

>Michael Cole leaving the company (at least the announce table, he can be hilarious when he's not distracting a match)

I want to believe.jpg


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting.  Let's see where this goes with CM Punk.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

Funkman.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Boston loves some Punk, if that badass sign is any indication.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Once the CM Punk is mass-produced.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, at least Cole got what he deserved.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

OH SHIT ITS MICK FOLEY.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

FOLEY!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

FOLEY!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Foley's a nice surprise but i thought nash would get out of the limo


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck yeah Foley


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

oh hey the rock is arr-FOLEY?!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

They really did a shitty job on lesner in wwe 12, he looks too bulky


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm?  Kofi and Sin Cara teaming....  No Cole.  Sold.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

DASHING CODY RHODES BACK!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck am i watching, Cody's no longer disfigured, and that awesome theme is gone...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool, Cody's without the mask.  Interesting to see how this match plays out.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Once the CM Punk is mass-produced.....



"Punk can't wrestle?"
"Die Punk-y Die?"
"Stop shoving Phil down our throats?"
...
"We C'n-a-nough?"
-------------------------

I kinda like Cody's new theme.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

That reaction to HUNICO.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Woah new remix? And I was starting to dig the previous one lol.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Woah new remix? And I was starting to dig the previous one lol.



I dig the new one already, but I'll be honest I was like wth at the first 5 seconds.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, I forgot that Raw was  3 hours today and started early.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

i miss the mask and that awesome theme


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Man, I forgot that Raw was  3 hours today and started early.



You missed nothing of importance(Cole's challenge)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2011)

Now if only Stone Cold made a surprise appearance


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I dig the new one already, but I'll be honest I was like wth at the first 5 seconds.


I'm gonna need that mp3 file very soon... 


Masterpiece said:


> You missed nothing of importance(Cole's challenge)


Sir, are you implying Foley's appearance is non-important?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now if only Stone Cold made a surprise appearance


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Other than the defeated /creepy sounding "OOooohhhooo", I always thought his 2nd theme paled in comparison to his 1st one. This one beats them both, though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock looking like hes going to wrestle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol, that was funny in the last moments of the match.  Nice improve by the guys to fix that.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> I'm gonna need that mp3 file very soon...
> Sir, are you implying Foley's appearance is non-important?



I'M SORRY Dx


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Evil Cara theme >>> Latino hoodrat theme.  Beyond that, this match was slick, it looked like Cody was the weak link...that's how good people moved.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

lol @ Santino

"IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I SAID!  Wait, I said that wrong..."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggles double duty AGAIN.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

It was teddy long's incompetence that forced christian to compete. 

Zig zag's gonna be on team barrett


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

No PPV Christian..... ;__;


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, gotta pity Xtian.  But here is hoping A; Ryan gets no belt from Ziggles and B; Ryder gets his petition to go through.  Because, C; Ziggles is 'that damn good' I think he says.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Knew it was a tease.


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ Styles competed in a great match on last nights TNA PPV and he had an ankle injury too, Christan is a sissy


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Im kind of disappointed that punk didn't use that anaconda vice to make cole quit, why not use such a readily available means of getting him the fuck out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah geez, Cole's back.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Batista wins another one

and he stole masters move


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Jim John Morrison?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Batista wins another one
> 
> and he stole masters move



Holy shit that is almost exactly what I was about to say.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Jomo's getting fired, guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

John Morrison does look somewhat similar to Jim Morrison of the Doors.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Boston once again confusing the hell out of me.


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even Foley can't get Cena over in HIS HOME TOWN


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, I would only switch back to watching Raw if Cena gets interrupted.  I'm good with shameless pandering to put over a shameless panderer.


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

"YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE"

WTF FANS?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Tag with Ryder, get booed.

Tag with the Rock, get booed.

Paired with Mick Foley in the ring, get booed.

Such is the life of a world champion wigger.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

Mick trying to get the Rock 'n Suck Connection to be bestest friends forever.  Hilarious.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

cena this is your life


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you serious.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

piss break.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

It's official, WWE has finally ran out of ideas.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Team Bri-Seovete!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena's little league coach, really? 

is it just me or is this painful?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 14, 2011)

Great why start off with Michael Cole? Did the WWE want to drive everybody away in the first minute?

Thank God for Punk. 

Every time Johnny Ace comes out I imagine him as Super Dave Osbourne. I think its the voice.

Mick Foley! 

So WWE lost one psycho (Edge) and gained another (Cody Rhodes).


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

WHERE'S THE ANONYMOUS RAW GM WHEN YOU NEED HIM?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh god, B-Square....


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

This is absurd.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

I do like how Cena legitimately looks like he is not having a good time and doesn't wanna be there right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, talk about digging up the past.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

oh jeez follow this logic 

God is omnipotent

Foley is god

God is powerless to help cena

therefore there is no god


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

Should I be laughing right now?

I'm confuse.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Skip Sheffield slimmed down.


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahahahahah, pissing all over Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

This is sad to watch.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

This is your life The Rock is historic, this one is not.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE taking a massive dump on Cena? What?

Dad fighting his battles for him.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

LOl Cenas dad is better at the mic than 75% of the wwe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Now what the hell am I watching now.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Oh god, B-Square....



Man.... B-Square is cool.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena sr is the heel that jr should become


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

So painful...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

The heck is this?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

This segment is tearing me apart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

Beaver Cleaver like...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Rocky's had enough


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

And thus it begins!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

